# ¿son los nordicistas la pura esencia destilada del Cuck?



## El Ariki Mau (10 Abr 2017)

Mucho antes de que los progres se decantaran por aplaudir la imnigroción como un fenomeno enriquecedor, que fuere a superar los vetustos modos de vida tradicionales de las comunidades patrias, ya habia parido hembra humana el perfecto cerebro Cuck. Estamos hablando como no de los nordicistas, terribles hominidos portadores de taras genicas que les hicieron denefestrar sus lealtades tribales naturales, para pasar a mostrar exaltado comportamiento voyeaur xenofilico en la figura de los haplotipos I2. 

Esta tara congenita es reciente en la Gran Patria Española, vease cómo los piratas del norte Vikingos fueron demacrados a espadazos por doquier en toda la peninsula, mientras que en otros lugares como en Francia, Gran bretaña y norte de Africa se asentaron formando colonias. 

Por cierto, existe un motivo fundamental a que el polo economico y cultural paso de situarse del mediterraneo al mar del norte; la pirateria Islamica que dejo trasformado en Erial toda costa mediterranea Española por ejemplo. No les bailen el agua a las mentiras de la literatura supremacista Anglo.


----------



## Tocqueville (11 Abr 2017)

Los nordicistas son una variante de los afrancesados del XIX, esto es, respondiendo a tu pregunta:

Sí.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2017)

Marrónes como los faraones Egipcios, we wuz kins
Si tal fuere el caso ustel ya habria solicitado paguita universal y welcome Españoles, porque pagan pensiones y enriquecen. 




Malboro Rojo dijo:


> Reconocer que a algunos Españoles les sobra lo moro y lo gitano no tiene nada de malo, ya lo dijo Valg
> 
> ¿Ustéd cree que los Antiguos Griegos o Antiguos Romanos eran color marron como un Gitano?
> 
> Ser mediterraneo es una cosa, y ser agitanado es otra





---------- Post added 11-abr-2017 at 00:45 ----------














Para el que no lo sepa, mujeres francesas que traicionaron a su pueblo con los nazis. 
Existen formulas que los nazis conocen para mejorar las cualidades geneticas de un pueblo sin pasar por el cuckismo extremo de los nordicistas e importar cromosoma Y. Se os ve todo el plumero:











Ruslan dijo:


> No soy muy fan de atribuir méritos propios a otros pueblos, pero admitir que es deseable que el no nada desdeñable porcentaje de truñacos españoles (10-15%), que en muchos casos suele ser lo más garrulo de la sociedad (basta ver mierdas televisadas como "callejeros", MHYV o "hermano mayor"), sea reemplazado por gente de mucha más calidad racial, no digo suecos, simplemente gente de Centroeuropa (Eslovaquia, Chequia, Hungría...) no es cuck, sino patriotismo en barra.
> 
> Ser patriota no signfica alabar la mierda de que también sufre tu pueblo, sino apreciar lo positivo, su legado, e intentar superarlo.
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 11-abr-2017 at 00:53 ----------

Son una variante doblemente abyecta pues mientras que el afrancesamiento era "espiritual" o "cultural", traicionando la raigambre secular de España en el proceso. El nordicismo no solo trae una traición cultural, que reside en un Paganismo nordico que jamas se vio por estos lares, sino que tambien una traición fisica, pues se trata de reivindicar una constitución genetica mayormente foranea. 

Putapenico al cuadrado.



Tocqueville dijo:


> Los nordicistas son una variante de los afrancesados del XIX, esto es, respondiendo a tu pregunta:
> 
> Sí.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2017)

¿Españolas culos gordo?







Otra mentira sudversiva y denigrante cometida con total impunidad, los mein Kuck estan al borde mismo de ser puestos en nomina de Soros. Pero no tiene ni que sudvencionarlos, los ñordicistas hacen sudversión quintacolumnista motu propio en claro activismo traidor. 




Arrekarallo dijo:


> Los nórdicos son unos bárbaros comesalchichas bebecervezas luteranos herejes calvinistas inferiores!
> 
> * limpiándose la baba mientras pasan una checa, una polaca y una lituana + fingiendo no percatarse de la presencia de una bigotuda afligida del mal del tordo: la cara fea y el culo gordo *


----------



## tartessiana (11 Abr 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Para el que no lo sepa, mujeres francesas que traicionaron a su pueblo con los nazis.
> .



Eres un puto subnormal.

Ahora resulta que petar a tu país con africanos y votar por líderes globalistas y banqueros internacionalistas usureros es de patriotas y de gente que busca lo mejor para su pueblo. Con dos cojones, subnormal hijo de puta.

Pedazo de gilipollas, puta escoria.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2017)

:XX::XX:

llegas con retraso
y tarde

Una cosa no quita la otra y aquellas mujeres que se congraciarón con el invasor aleman que llevaba un siglo demacrando los ejercitos de gabachos, de ser por los Franchutes Cuck hubieran recivido altisima condecoración por semejante traición. Quintacolumna de libro.



tartessiana dijo:


> Eres un puto subnormal.
> 
> Ahora resulta que petar a tu país con africanos y votar por líderes globalistas y banqueros internacionalistas usureros es de patriotas y de gente que busca lo mejor para su pueblo. Con dos cojones, subnormal hijo de puta.
> 
> Pedazo de gilipollas, puta escoria.


----------



## Rob1984 (11 Abr 2017)

Yo me pregunto que demonios os han hecho los nordicos para que tengais algunos esa fobia y resentimiento hacia ellos, si me hablarais de los ingleses o franceses que han nuestros enemigos historicos lo entenderia, al final no dejo de preguntar si los que mas los critican son los precisamente los que mas los envidian.

Los hispanistas sois como las mujeres: cuando no teneis alquien al que atizar y sacarle los ojos, os lo sacais de la chistera para montaros vuestro particular muñeco de paja...


----------



## ajrf (11 Abr 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Yo me pregunto que demonios os han hecho los nordicos para que tengais algunos esa fobia y resentimiento hacia ellos, si me hablarais de los ingleses o franceses que han nuestros enemigos historicos lo entenderia, al final no dejo de preguntar si los que mas los critican son los precisamente los que mas los envidian.
> 
> Los hispanistas sois como las mujeres: cuando no teneis alquien al que atizar y sacarle los ojos, os lo sacais de la chistera para montaros vuestro particular muñeco de paja...



No es cuestión de tener fobia a lo nórdico, sino de la obsesión enfermiza que algunos tienen aquí por la raza, cuando lo que prima en una sociedad son los valores que posee que es lo que los "hezpanchistas" reivindican con la tradición española, independientemente de si los españoles somos blancos o amerindios.


----------



## Bujix (11 Abr 2017)

No hay nada peor que ver a un español RENEGANDO de sus orígenes. Creo que es tan pero tan arrastrado, rastrero, vendepatrias y vendehumos, que merecerían una patada en las mismas posaderas de vuelta a "su paraíso nordicista" según llegan al aeropuerto español. Anda venga. 
Y si alguien dice que las alemanas o las polacas son mejores que las españolas es que no ha visto nunca de cerca a una alemana o auna polaca mayor de 30 palos.
*Cuesta menos saltarlas que rodearlas*. Es el GEN NÓRDICO, que la mayoría desconoce, obviamente.


----------



## Renato (11 Abr 2017)

Hrothgar dijo:


> Españoles hablando de nórdicos y no nórdicos mientras se han metido 1 millón de musulmanes y 2 millones de amerindios en el país.
> 
> Me recuerda a una discusión internetera que se me quedó marcada hace ya muchos años, en la que se intentaba dilucidar si tal pueblo era País Llionés o Castilla, y los tarados de cada bando salían con que si la plaza no era cuadrada y la torre de la iglesia era de esta u otra manera.
> 
> ...



España tuvo en sus manos aprovechar para ser un refugio del white flight a escala europea, pero marronizamos y negrizamos en tiempo récord nuestro país de manera que no hubiera diferencias con ningún otro país europeo , al menos en ese aspecto, porque en cuanto a salarios...

Otra oportunidad perdida en nuestra historia. Para que luego digan que España es un país con mala suerte pero nosotros somos gente estupenda y sensata.


----------



## Aveil (11 Abr 2017)

En los foros de habla inglesa que suelo frecuentar siempre se dice que los españoles son los sur europeos mas acomplejados con el tema este,no vas a encontrar muchos italianos y griegos nordicistas,lo puedo bien asegurar.


----------



## Bujix (11 Abr 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Lo siento pero no cuela. No he renegado de mis orígenes por decir que las polacas están más buenas que las españolas o que la gente en Europa del Este tiene constituciones físicas mucho más sanas, fuertes y armoniosas. Ni por decir que Alemania nos supera en PIB. Es una realidad constatable. Habrá que aprender de ello y darle sentido.



Sanas, fuertes y armoniosas?
:XX::XX::XX:
Pero si son CRANCOS con un pedigrí de alcoholismo en vena que es casi genético. 
ESA es la realidad incontestable. 
La raza NÓRDICA siempre se ha caracterizado por su ENORME ESTATURA, estatura que va acompañada de una complexión siempre muy fuerte tanto en hombres como en mujeres. GRandotes y grandotas. Algo lógico y normal teniendo en cuenta las condiciones climáticas en las que se ha desarrollado siempre.
Por no hablar de que en los últimos.... ¿200/100 años? el nivel de alcoholismo y otro tipo de enfermedades en esos países es altísimo.
Por no hablar de su estado TOTAL de dejadez absoluta en cuanto a ideología, en cuanto a progresismo, en cuanto a antinaturalidad. Esos países tienen un nivel altísimo de madres desnaturalizadas, de lesbianas, de mujeres completamente derroidas por dentro porque están rodeadas de lametacones, cómo no. Lametacones como tú y como todos los que ven una tía de piel clara y ojos azules y directamente os abrís las venas en canal considerándolas diosas simplemente proque cumplen en apariencia con el estereotipo de raza perfecta para vosotros. 
Pero esas que con 20 son muñecas, con 25 desarrollan un estado de LORZISMO CRECIENTE que asusta. Son vagas por naturaleza (y porque hace muchísimo frío) para el deporte. Algunas esquían y ni eso. 
Que te gusten más UNA polaca en concreto que UNA española en concreto puede tener cierta explicación lógica. Pero decir que las polacas en general son mejores genéticamente que las españolas es desconocer completamente cómo son las mujeres europeas no mediterráneas. 
Y sigo pensando que eso no es más que otra forma de renegar de tus orígenes. A mí la gente que babea con lo de fuera y desprecia lo SUYO, me parece simplemente ridícula. Así de sencillo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2017)

Impresionante el impudico modo en el que los nordicistas se regocijan de su xenofilia. Disculpen señores pero esto es digno del manual de averias pisquiatricas y de ser incorporado al DMS y señalando bibliografia sobre la zoofilia y el voyerismo al pie de pagina.

El fenomeno es en extremo putapenico como el hipotetico caso que de la misma boca de un Japones se hace llamar patriota para con la otra enaltecer las formas geneticas de patrias ajenas, mientras se cisca en las suyas odviando informes sobre la sobreobesidad de los extraños. Lamentable y execrable comportamiento tipicamente tarada que situarian al personaje en cuestión en inferiores responsabilidades sociales que las de un animal de granja.

---------- Post added 11-abr-2017 at 22:26 ----------

Es la limpia ideologica para que prospere la revolución



Hrothgar dijo:


> Españoles hablando de nórdicos y no nórdicos mientras se han metido 1 millón de musulmanes y 2 millones de amerindios en el país.
> 
> Me recuerda a una discusión internetera que se me quedó marcada hace ya muchos años, en la que se intentaba dilucidar si tal pueblo era País Llionés o Castilla, y los tarados de cada bando salían con que si la plaza no era cuadrada y la torre de la iglesia era de esta u otra manera.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2017)

Quintacolumna voyeur xenofila al cuadrado
_pudo aprovechar oportunidad de guait flait
_pero somos gente estupenda y sensata en tono ironico



Renato dijo:


> España tuvo en sus manos aprovechar para ser un *refugio del white flight a escala europea*, pero marronizamos y negrizamos en tiempo récord nuestro país de manera que no hubiera diferencias con ningún otro país europeo , al menos en ese aspecto, porque en cuanto a salarios...
> 
> Otra oportunidad perdida en nuestra historia. *Para que luego digan que España es un país con mala suerte pero nosotros somos gente estupenda y sensata.*





---------- Post added 11-abr-2017 at 22:38 ----------

Los fueros preservan las tradiciones de la comunidad, luego la alienigenación de las poblaciones no es posible. Vea los limites a la inmigración que se imponian en el antiguo regimen. 

Contraponer la superioridad de poblaciones alogenas frente a la inferioridad de los locales es subversión de libro aqui, en el terce reich y en la URSS de Stalin.



Arrekarallo dijo:


>


----------



## Señor Morales (11 Abr 2017)

los nordicistas por excelencia son los progres, segun ellos sino eres rubio lechoso de ojos azules no eres blanco. Los progres, en su ignorancia supina, no saben que la coloracion o pigmentacion es lo de menos en la clasificacion racial ya que puede cambiar enormemente en unos pocos cientos de años.

Para la gente que sabe mas de temas raciales, nordicos son aquellos de genetica predominantemente cromañoide. Ellos tambien tienen sus truños, en su caso la mongolizacion de ciertos individuos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2017)

lo que es risible es eso de que los nordicos estan detras de culturas como la egipcia, la griega o la romana, cuando ni siquera lideraron su propio movimiento nordicista por excelencia sino que fue liderada por estos morenos:



















---------- Post added 11-abr-2017 at 22:48 ----------

Los nordicos son capaces para la tecnica, la aplicación y el metodo. Pero inutiles para el Genio y el Descubrimiento


----------



## John Galt 007 (11 Abr 2017)

La esencia del CUCK es Zapatero.

Yo creo que vieron a este imbécil y dijeron: vamos a superarle.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Abr 2017)

Nordico de libro :XX:

Pasaria desapercivido entre los divisionarios de tu pie de pagina.



Ruslan dijo:


> Hitler era más blanco que la leche, de ojos azules y fisionomía nórdica, su pelo era castaño, no negro.
> 
> Himmler tenía los ojos azules.
> 
> El único que encaja con lo que dices es Goebbels.


----------



## Bujix (11 Abr 2017)

Ruslan dijo:


> :XX:
> :XX:
> :XX:
> 
> ...



GENIA, si no te importa. Soy GENIA. 
Las españolas de 30 años siguen siendo de raza mediterránea, supergenio. La raza mediterránea es DE MENOR TAMAÑO que la raza nórdica, no desarrolla enfermedades derivadas de su enorme complexión y no sufre las consecuencias de ausencia de VITAMINA D, entre otras cosas.
¿Tú sabes por qué un nórdico preferirá mezclarse con una mediterránea antes que con una nórdica? Por algo que se conoce como MEJORA GENÉTICA. Demostrado, hablado y probado hasta el infinito.
Sois vosotros, los que renegáis de vuestros propios genes, los únicos que atribuís una pureza a la raza nórdica que ellos mismos están deseando perder y necesitan perder en aras a una mejora genética. Lo que dice el OP de la xenofilia no solo es por cuestiones sociales o políticas -aunque últimamente estas se han disparado- sino también por cuestiones genéticas. No hay española que no ligue abundantemente con noruegos, ingleses, fineses, daneses, etc. Ellos son los que NO os entienden a vosotros por despreciar una genética que nos favorece enormemente. 
Los nórdicos odian la pureza genética. ¿Nadie ha viajado a Suecia, a Inglaterra, a Dinamarca, a Holanda, Noruega... para darse cuenta de que allí la mezcla es mucho mayor que en España?
En Noruega quizá donde menos porque hay poca gente del sur que se acostumbre a sobrevivir a -20º con 3 horas de sol diarias y sin NADA que hacer en todo el día salvo trabajar. Y si encima no sabes esquiar o no te gusta, muérete directamente. 

Esa es la realidad.


----------



## Bujix (11 Abr 2017)

Ruslan dijo:


> Vivo en un país de Centroeuropa donde las mujeres están bien buenorras y, si bien no puede decirse que sean nórdicas (en esa zona hay de todo), sí puede decirse que están nordificadas, y las "mediterráneas" aquí no se comen un colín, ¿cómo van a fijarse los tíos de aquí en ellas, cuando sus compatriotas les dan mil vueltas por delante y por detrás? Yo mismo, que no soy "mediterráneo" ni parezco un "macho ibérico" (es decir, un truñaco con aires de payaso), doy fe de ello.
> 
> La mejora genética no se produce mezclando genes de valor desigual, sino mediante un largo aislamiento y la acción de la selección natural. Lo que tú apoyas consiste en degradar una raza para favorecer a otra. Es lo que pasa en Brasil con las tías listas que pretenden escalar en la pirámide social casándose con tíos de piel más clara que ellas. Pero eso, repito, no es ninguna mejora genética.
> 
> Una pregunta: ¿cuándo habláis de "raza mediterránea", así por encima, a quién os referís, a Raúl González Blanco o a Iker Casillas?



¿Pero tú qué dices del MACHO IBÉRICO? Pero si te tendrías que poner de pie cada vez que dijeras la palabra ESPAÑOL, que es que no tenéis ni idea de vuestra historia, de vuestra genética ni de vuestra raza. Que un macho ibérico es el macho por excelencia. Se llame Raúl, Iker, Pepe o Jordi para su desgracia. Que es un ESPAÑOL. 
Insisto en lo que he dicho antes.
Que tú seas un LAMETACONES (me vas a perdonar, pero es lo que parece) de las "diosas eslavas" de 100kg en canal no las convierte ni en mejores genéticamente que las mediterráneas, ni en más guapas, ni en más pequeñas y menos vulnerables a las enfermedades que tienen las nórdicas por grandotas de manual. 
Yo no defiendo una mezcla racial. Lo que yo digo es que los amantes del nordicismo vivís en una órbita de la irrealidad tan irreal que no os dáis cuenta de que los únicos que os creéis el cuento de la pureza racial nordicista sois vosotros. TODAS las nórdicas se pirran por un rabako negrazo, porque va en sus genes lo del cuck. Todos los nórdicos encierran un cuck dentro por el sentido de inferioridad genética que tienen. Pero todos o la gran mayoría. 
No así los españoles. Porque las españolas siempre hemos preferido a nuestros machos ibéricos en lugar de a los nórdicos. España es el país europeo con menos mezcla de todos (quitando a algunos países del Este por cuestiones obvias de su propia historia que les tenían cerradas las fronteras a cal y canto, pero dales tiempo)
Últimamente las españolas andamos un poco más perdidas, no lo niego tampoco. Bien sea por el marxismo cultural, por el cuckismo imperante... ahora triunfan los swag, los panchis, los moros... lo "racial" (oscuro, se entiende). Pero aún así, las españolas somos de todas las europeas las que más reparos ponemos para la mezcla racial. Muchísimo más que cualquier inglesa, polaca, rusa o noruega. Infinitamente más.
Y eso es porqu hasta la generación de nuestras madres, las españolas eran fieles a SUS machos ibéricos, esos de lso que tú te ríes con tanta facilidad que me hace pensar muy mal, por cierto. 

Por cierto, los que defendéis lo nordicista y tal, ¿sois los que luego os vais con MAMASOTAS ecuatorianas de falda corta, lengua larga (letra de Sabina) y añado yo, mente nula y cartera vacía?

PD:Los brasileños SON BLANCOS.


----------



## Ludovicus (11 Abr 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Lo siento pero no cuela. No he renegado de mis orígenes por decir que las polacas están más buenas que las españolas o que la gente en Europa del Este tiene constituciones físicas mucho más sanas, fuertes y armoniosas. Ni por decir que Alemania nos supera en PIB. Es una realidad constatable. Habrá que aprender de ello y darle sentido.



¿Y qué solución propones? ¿La expulsión o esterilización de los españoles que no alcancen o no alcancemos los deseables niveles de salud, fortaleza y armonía y su sustitución por hombres y mujeres del norte de Europa? Porque otra no se me ocurre.


----------



## Renato (11 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> ¿Pero tú qué dices del MACHO IBÉRICO? Pero si te tendrías que poner de pie cada vez que dijeras la palabra ESPAÑOL, que es que no tenéis ni idea de vuestra historia, de vuestra genética ni de vuestra raza. Que un macho ibérico es el macho por excelencia. Se llame Raúl, Iker, Pepe o Jordi para su desgracia. Que es un ESPAÑOL.



¿Un gitano también es español?


----------



## Bujix (11 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> ¿Un gitano también es español?



¿A qué te refieres con "ser español"? ¿A tener el DNI español?
Porque si es por eso, en este hilo han participado unos cuantos que SE AVERGÜENZAN de ser españoles por considerarnos genéticamente inferiores a ls nórdicos.

Un gitano con DNI español y ORGULLOSO de ser español es más que todos los que dicen que los tales o los cuales son mejores que nosotros. 

_Antonio Torres Heredia,
hijo y nieto de Camborios,
con una vara de mimbre
va a Sevilla a ver los toros.
Moreno de verde luna
anda despacio y garboso..._
(Federico García Lorca)


----------



## Ov€rdose (11 Abr 2017)

El señor de esta tierra dijo:


> Los Bárbaros hicieron con el mundo civilizado (Roma) lo que los moros harán con ellos... Pueblo de extremos, muy obediente y ordenado, pero que necesita ser guiado por otros... De vikingos, bárbaros salvajes y Nazis, a amantes de follacabras controlados por los ´Jodios



Claro la historia de los pueblos germánicos se reduce a unos pocos años de historia vikinga y el III Reich, ni Carlomagno, ni el conde Eudes, ni Recaredo ni Alfredo el Grande...:XX:


----------



## Renato (12 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> ¿A qué te refieres con "ser español"? ¿A tener el DNI español?
> Porque si es por eso, en este hilo han participado unos cuantos que SE AVERGÜENZAN de ser españoles por considerarnos genéticamente inferiores a ls nórdicos.
> 
> Un gitano con DNI español y ORGULLOSO de ser español es más que todos los que dicen que los tales o los cuales son mejores que nosotros.
> ...



No tienes claro ni qué es ser español. Vete a vivir a una barriada de gitanos orgullosos de ser españoles, anda. A ver si se te pasa la gilipollez profunda.


----------



## Bujix (12 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> No tienes claro ni qué es ser español. Vete a vivir a una barriada de gitanos orgullosos de ser españoles, anda. A ver si se te pasa la gilipollez profunda.



Gilipollez profunda??
Pero tú de qué vas?
No necesito juntarme con ningún gitano teniéndote a ti cada noche pegado a mis posts, cacho imbécil. 

Alguien que RENIEGA de sus orígenes me está diciendo a mí lo que es ser español?
Que hay muchos gitanakos -la gran mayoría- incapaces de convivir con gente que no sea igual o más gitanaka que ellos no es cuestión de nacionalidad.
Pero que hay gitanakos que se sienten orgullosos de ser españoles y viven como gente normal, TAMBIÉN.
Y tú me has preguntado por gitanos españoles, memo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2017)

Si amigos, he aqui un quintacolumnista de libro que reniega de los españoles insultandolos abiertamente para xenofilear a destajo con los ñordicos. Y que al portar una foto de los Divisionarios Azules en su firma nos da testimonio del nivel de coherencia que manejan. 

Esto es sobre lo que quiero llamar la atención, estamos ante autenticos tarados xenofilicos que no se cortan un pelo en hacer acopio y uso de los simbolos patrios como herramienta propagandistica de sus zoofilicas intenciones. Utilizan un exterior de patriotas, mientras que su interior es quintacolumna endofoba de libro. Y que con la usurpación de simbolos confunden a los neofitos de dos modos:

1º Pervierten los simbolos de la patria al enajenarlos a esa basura infecta quintacolumnista que es el nordicismo
2º Pervierten a los que se sientes representados por esos simbolos de la patria pues se piensan los neofitos que se trata de los tarados xenofilicos que hacen de manporreros de los intereses de otros pueblos.

Basura apatrida que nisiquiera serán jamas aceptados como de la familia a la que cuckean sin cuartel.



Ruslan dijo:


> Vivo en un país de Centroeuropa donde las mujeres están bien buenorras y, si bien no puede decirse que sean nórdicas (en esa zona hay de todo), sí puede decirse que están nordificadas, y las "mediterráneas" aquí no se comen un colín, ¿cómo van a fijarse los tíos de aquí en ellas, cuando sus compatriotas les dan mil vueltas por delante y por detrás? Yo mismo, que no soy "mediterráneo" ni parezco un "macho ibérico" (es decir, un truñaco con aires de payaso), doy fe de ello.
> 
> La mejora genética no se produce mezclando genes de valor desigual, sino mediante un largo aislamiento y la acción de la selección natural. Lo que tú apoyas consiste en degradar una raza para favorecer a otra. Es lo que pasa en Brasil con las tías listas que pretenden escalar en la pirámide social casándose con tíos de piel más clara que ellas. Pero eso, repito, no es ninguna mejora genética.
> 
> Una pregunta: ¿cuándo habláis de "raza mediterránea", así por encima, a quién os referís, a Raúl González Blanco o a Iker Casillas?


----------



## NamruCasterly (12 Abr 2017)

Son la versión local de los afrocentristas. Tal y como dije en otro post:

Los nordicistas y afrocentristas me parecen igual de patéticos, en ambos casos intentan apropiarse de civilizaciones pasadas con el fin de inflar su "orgullo racial". Unos por querer demostrar "algo" al mundo (miren, también podemos hacer piramides), otros porque viven aterrados por pensar que igual los "sucios moros" también son capaces de organizarse y hacer cosas. 

Te llegas a encontrar perlitas tales como que los chinos tenían sangre nórdica o que el rey Jacobo de Inglaterra era negro.

Mi consejo: Leer más libros historia y menos blogs de internet. Todo el mundo puede escribir en lo segundo y pocos escribir lo primero. Habrá que preguntarse el porqué. 

Son bastante divertidos, en especial cuando lees sus blogs y teorías locas sobre como harían para nordificar España. Si por ellos fuera, la mitad de los españoles sería esterilizado por tener "rasgos negroides". En fin, menos mal que no pasan de ser 4 piraos de internete

En cuanto a los que dicen que os gustaría que hubiera más nórdicos en España, pues bueno, espero que no le hagáis ascos a la inmigración búlgara, checa y rumana que ha venido con la UE. Y agarraos porque dentro de poco se aprobará la inmigración ucraniana sin visa. Se viene una "oleada nórdica" a España, claro que entre esta puede haber algún que otro mafioso, proxeneta, yonki, sicario, violador, pero bueno al menos son rubios de ojos azules. Seres de luz segun algunos::::::


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2017)

Tengo malas noticias, la putapenia de los nordicistas del floro es exponencialmente superior a los afrocentristas, vera:

Mientras que los afrocentristas son africanos que reivincan participación historica en logros que no pueden en verdad reclamar. Los ñordicistas son no ñordicos que reivindican esta misma falsa participación en hechos historicos, pese a que va en deprimento de su propia constitución. 

Un afrocentrista esta embarcado en una guerra cultural para prevalecer a su pueblo con la mentira, un ñordicista esta embarcado en una guerra cultural para prevalecer a un pueblo que no es el suyo con la mentira. Son tarados :bla:




NamruCasterly dijo:


> Son la versión local de los afrocentristas. Tal y como dije en otro post:
> 
> Los nordicistas y afrocentristas me parecen igual de patéticos, en ambos casos intentan apropiarse de civilizaciones pasadas con el fin de inflar su "orgullo racial". Unos por querer demostrar "algo" al mundo (miren, también podemos hacer piramides), otros porque viven aterrados por pensar que igual los "sucios moros" también son capaces de organizarse y hacer cosas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glasterthum (12 Abr 2017)

Fantástico hilo. Comentar que los nordicistas son lo mismo que los nancys.

Por aportar más, momentos putapénicos vistos con mis ojos en este foro:

-Foreros nancys poniendo colecciones de fotos, de tíos, sí de tíos, nórdicos. E iban poniéndose entre ellos, que si rubios, que si pelirrojos, que si mira qué mentón... Parecían unas chiquillas compartiendo pósters de la SuperPop.

Uno de ellos era el vil, basura y degenerado TylerDurden2, que tuvo varios multinicks.

-Un forero poner foto suya para preguntar por su raza, bastante putapénico por cierto, y ser un tipo rubio el de la foto. Varios diciendo que qué buena genética tenía. Que si nórdico blanco, que si no sé qué...

-Foreros nancys poniendo fotos de españoles, todos con algún rasgo nórdico, para mostrar "a los verdaderos españoles". Ni uno moreno, no. Como si la norma fueran los rubios o los ojos claros (y algún rubio tintado se les coló).

Y en fin, mensajes de ese tipo varios en varios hilos. Podríamos seguir, pero creo que ya es suficiente...

Y si eso hacen aquí, donde les mantenemos a raya, qué no harán en Stormfront.


----------



## Mr Bubbles (12 Abr 2017)

Tarados endofobos que odian a sus vecinos parientes amigos y a sus compatriotas. Acomplejados de mierda. Gente que venderia a su patria.


----------



## ajrf (12 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> Sanas, fuertes y armoniosas?
> :XX::XX::XX:
> Pero si son CRANCOS con un pedigrí de alcoholismo en vena que es casi genético.
> ESA es la realidad incontestable.
> ...



Más claro no se puede decir. Pero los apestados son los panchitos porque no defienden todas esas mamarrachadas que si que defienden e implantan todos esos blanquitos nórdicos.

Está claro que los racialistas biológicos no saben por donde les da el aire.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Abr 2017)

Yo entiendo el nordicismo en Alemania, Reino Unido, Escandinavia, etcétera. En las regiones meridionales me parece un despropósito. Porque nunca fuimos nórdicos. Y me preocupa el follanordicismo en países como España, en Italia o en Grecia, porque implica renegar de sí mismo y de sus orígenes y de hacerse de menos y reconocerse como inferiores con respecto a los nórdicos. Que somos íberos, celtas y cromañones originales, y siempre lo fuimos, no nórdicos. Que hemos tenido aportaciones nórdicas y eslavas, claro, pero en un porcentaje no significativo con respecto al cuerpo original. Como todos los pueblos europeos. Ninguno es completamente puro.

Y con respecto a la supuesta superioridad nórdica... Pues qué quieren que les diga. Desde hace cuatro días en términos históricos. Y, como todo el que está en primera posición, se creen superiores y dioses. También se lo creían los egipcios, los persas o los romanos cuando dominaban en sus respectivas zonas. Y lo de la belleza, pues de todo, como en botica. Igual tienen más porcentaje de tías buenas, pero también es cierto que aquí gustan más las rubias de ojos azules porque son de lo que precisamente escasea por estas latitudes. Y cuando allí escaseaban las morenas, también se ponían palotes por una pizpireta mujer mediterránea de pelo negro y ojos marrones.

Y lo de que sean más altos, pues vale. Y qué. Ahora con la mejor alimentación aquí se están recortando las distancias una barbaridad. Y que no hay más que ver cómo temblaban esos mismos tíos altos y fuertotes ante un tercio de 10.000 españoles bajitos y con mala hostia, con sus picas en ristre dispuestos a barrer y limpiar aquello de protestantes serdelucistas. O cómo se reían los poderosos germanos, terror de los galos, de los romanos, por su estatura y sus características físicas, y cómo salieron de najas en cuanto César construyó un puente sobre el Rin y se dio un garbeo por la otra orilla. Y para una victoria importante que tuvieron, que fue una emboscada, en Teutoburgo, las pajas que se han hecho y las estatuas que han levantado.

Que esos seres superiores sólo han tomado la delantera de la civilización hace dos días, en términos históricos. Los mediterráneos y los asiáticos tuvieron civilizaciones mucho más potentes y antiguas mucho antes. Y, como esto lo saben, se tienen que inventar que esas civilizaciones estaban regidas por nórdicos. Todo un despropósito.

Me preocupa también mucho esa obsesión frenológica que tienen por las características físicas: que si nórdico blanco, que si rojo, que si dinarizante, que si mongolización... Esto ya llega al punto del fanatismo y la obsesión. Los desvía del objetivo común, que debería ser la preservación de los pueblos europeos originales. Y gasta sus energías en gilipolleces y mentiras.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Abr 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Las etnias modernas más afines a los Cromags son los suecos del sur y los lituanos. ¿Qué hacemos con los españoles como yo, de rasgos claros y que no se identifican con el mito marrón mediterráneo asiático africano sudaquizante, los deportamos a Lituania? ¿Los seguimos alienando con apologías marrones?
> 
> 
> ¿Y qué hacemos con los alemanes, holandeses, belgas y suizos católicos que lucharon con los españoles, los metemos en el saco de los luteranos guiris calvinistas comehamburguesas? ¿Y con los españoles rubios o pelirrojos de esa época como Pedro de Alvarado?
> ...



¿Me está diciendo que los españoles con pelo castaño oscuro o negro y ojos marrones no son europeos originales o son de origen africano o asiático? Yo tengo el pelo castaño y los ojos claros, toda mi familia es del norte. Pero eso no me convierte en un nórdico.

Por otra parte, los nordicistas se pajean mucho con los indoeuropeos; pero antes de las migraciones indoeuropeas, ya había gente aquí. ¿Por qué los indoeuropeos son "europeos" y los que había aquí mucho antes de esas invasiones no lo son? Cuando el lugar de origen de los indoeuropeos está más cerca de Asia que del corazón de Europa, mirusté.

Con los alemanes, holandeses, belgas y suizos católicos que lucharon con los españoles, no hacemos nada, porque están muertos. Yo sólo digo que los bajitos y enjutos hidalgos españoles de los tercios le echaban muchos cojones y que a los supuestos superiores seres de luz del norte les entraba el canguelo ante su presencia y ante la perspectiva de luchar contra unos machos ibéricos que peleaban fanáticamente hasta la muerte. Y los ingleses sólo querían combatirnos en el mar. Que usted se me vaya por peteneras es harina de otro costal.

Por otra parte, aquí no ha habido nunca distinción o discriminación entre españoles más claros u oscuros, cuyas características provienen, indudablemente, de los pueblos celtas y germanos que pasaron por aquí. Pero que haya españoles más claros que otros no quiere decir que este país haya estado formado por nórdicos y que luego se haya marronizado. Los rasgos claros representan el 10% de la población en España. Que siempre fue un país con rasgos predominantemente mediterráneos, especialmente desde la mitad de la meseta hacia el levante y sólo en las zonas montañosas del norte y de la meseta norte se aprecian rasgos de tipo más alpino.

Hay excepciones a la regla, pero aquí siempre fuimos de menor estatura que los nórdicos y más morenos. Incluso las gentes de las montañas del norte, que tienen menos mezcla y que suelen ser más altos que la media.

Los germanos derrotaron a los romanos en una sola batalla en esa zona. Y como a los romanos no se les perdió nada por esas selvas, que son realmente quienes salvaron a los germanos, pues se conformaron con el limes del momento. Sólo unos cuatro siglos. Antes los germanos se enseñoreaban por la Galia. No más. Por cierto, que en las guerras contra cimbrios y teutones (germanos nordicísimos), los romanos sufrieron algunos reveses al principio, pero luego exterminaron casi completamente a esas gentes. Con una desventaja de 3 contra 1 en la batalla de Aquae Sextiae. No está mal para unos tíos de raza mediterránea, bajitos, y para un comandante, Cayo Mario, que si se ven sus bustos se comprueba claramente que de nórdico, nada.

Una cosa es identificar los rasgos raciales. Otra cosa es obsesionarse. Yo veo a un tío que me parece completamente nórdico y llega un nordicista y, como no tiene el puente de la nariz completamente recto y fino, resulta que tiene características dinarizantes, luego no es un nórdico puro. Gilipolleces.

Por cierto, que los nazis distinguían cinco razas caucásicas: nórdica, alpina, mediterránea, báltica y dinárica. Por supuesto, poniéndose a ellos por encima de todas. Tela. Y a la eslava se la pasaron por el forro de los cojones, claro; eran subhumanos inferiores. Y hablaban de alma racial, y cosas de esas. Y todas esas gilipolleces se reflejan en los nordicistas de hoy.

Por supuesto que hay características diferentes de una raza a otra o de una subraza a otra. Otra cosa es considerar superior en general a una raza sobre otra o a unos más humanos que a otros o a unos más dignos que a otros. Yo me concentro en preservar lo mío. Y lo mío no es lo nórdico. Es lo alpino-mediterráneo. Raza blanca alpina y mediterránea. Los nórdicos que se dediquen a conservar lo suyo.

Y que sea usted alto, rubio y con los ojos azules, no lo hace a usted nórdico. Si es usted español, tiene que tener usted tela de genes no nórdicos.

---------- Post added 12-abr-2017 at 11:16 ----------




Ruslan dijo:


> A ver, que me da a mi que el tarado vas a a ser tú y no yo. ¿Me puedes decir en qué momento he renegado de los españoles? Lo que he escrito es la pura verdad, que el arquetipo de "macho ibérico" a lo Javier Bardem suele ser un truñaco racial. ¿Eso es renegar de los españoles?
> 
> Si por renegar de los españoles te refieres a la descripción que he hecho de la mujer patria, basta que te pases por el ático para leer lo mismo en cada hilo. No es ningún secreto que, en general, las españolas son unas petardas infumables, probablemente de las peores mujeres de Europa.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué un hombre tipo Javier Bardem es un truñaco racial? A mí me parece un tío bien plantado y atractivo, aparte de lo gilipollas que me pueda parecer. 1'81, según la Wikipedia, no está mal. Mandíbula cuadrada, rasgos duros... Pero ojos y pelo oscuros: esto ya lo califica como desecho racial, ¿no? Sí, eso es renegar de los españoles.

Las españolas son unas petardas infumables. Pues como el resto de mujeres occidentales. ¿No ha oído usted a Tom Leykis, grabaciones de hace 15-20 años, despotricando de la mujer norteamericana y lo puta y cabrona que se había vuelto, que antiguamente no era así? ¿De dónde se cree que viene la infumabilidad? Pues de las modas y costumbres importadas de los EE.UU. De esta sociedad materialista que hemos creado. Las mujeres españolas de antes sí que eran mujeres dignas que merecían la pena. ¿Y no ha oído usted hablar de lo zorras y fáciles que son las británicas o las suecas? En todas partes cuecen habas. Y una española no es mucho peor que una francesa, que una alemana o que una británica. Igual son un poco más difíciles y malhumoradas. Pero que sean más difíciles igual hasta no es malo.


----------



## Wodans (12 Abr 2017)

Todo se resume en ... continuidad. El _Macizo de la Raza_, milenios de linaje prácticamente inalterado, para acabar derroído con la invasión tercermundista de no hace ni 20 años.


----------



## Ov€rdose (12 Abr 2017)

Una cosa es el nordicismo vikingo paganoide y delirante como el de Walther Darre cuando insinúa por ejemplo que Carlomagno era inferior de raza a los sajones a los que derrotó, y otra cosa muy diferente el mediterranismo de acomplejados que se estila por aquí. 

Estaría bien recordar donde estaba España en el siglo III y IV, porque tenía más en común con germanos y galos, o lo sumo samnitas, ilirios y otros pueblos todavía no conquistados por Roma, que con Grecia o Roma. 
Y también estaría bien recordar que fueron élites de origen germánico y CRISTIANO las que originaron la civilización OCCIDENTAL, el Occidente al que España pertenece y del que ha estado durante muchos años a la cabeza. ¿Acaso Godofredo de Bouillón era griego? Fueron normando cristianos los que reconquistaron Sicilia y llegaron incluso a reconquistar brevemente parte del Norte África.

En cuanto a los gitanos no solo hay buena parte de los gitanos de Europa que no son ni cristianos, es que además en España son principal agente de entrada de sectas evangélicas junto a los sudamericanos.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Abr 2017)

Ov€rdose dijo:


> Una cosa es el nordicismo vikingo paganoide y delirante como el de Walther Darre cuando insinúa por ejemplo que Carlomagno era inferior de raza a los sajones a los que derrotó, y otra cosa muy diferente el mediterranismo de acomplejados que se estila por aquí.
> 
> Estaría bien recordar donde estaba España en el siglo III y IV, porque tenía más en común con germanos y galos, o lo sumo samnitas, ilirios y otros pueblos todavía no conquistados por Roma, que con Grecia o Roma.
> Y también estaría bien recordar que fueron élites de origen germánico y CRISTIANO las que originaron la civilización OCCIDENTAL, el Occidente al que España pertenece y del que ha estado durante muchos años a la cabeza. ¿Acaso Godofredo de Bouillón era griego? Fueron normando cristianos los que reconquistaron Sicilia y llegaron incluso a reconquistar brevemente parte del Norte África.
> ...



Ni nordicismo ni mediterranismo, oiga. Cada uno en su casa. Lo que no podemos hacer es menospreciar lo nuestro por lo de los otros. Y que cada civilización y raza ha tenido sus momentos. Lo que no puede ser son esos aires de superioridad de algunos, especialmente de los nordicistas, y ese desprecio y negación para con los que no son como ellos.

Que un nórdico sea más pálido, no lo hace más europeo que un italiano o un español. O superior o más digno o más ario o más caucásico.


----------



## Ludovicus (12 Abr 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Y es que la vorágine mierditerránea es vertiginosa y confusa en su mezcla babilónica de celtíberos mal hibridados con gitanos y moros, de forma que luego en Alemania uno se encuentra con inmigrantes españoles que se juntan con turcos porque "su cultura se parece más a la nuestra" o que los refugiados "sirios" les caen bien porque "son de cultura mediterránea como la nuestra", no como los alemanes que son "fríos y distantes y están todos amargados". Esa gitanización, arabización, africanización y sudaquización de esta piel de toro es lo que algunos estamos criticando.



Ya, el problema es que confundís, no sé si inconscientemente o de mala fe, un problema de degradación moral, que sufre todo Occidente (tanto el Occidente rubio como el moreno), con un problema de degradación racial.

---------- Post added 12-abr-2017 at 14:01 ----------




Arrekarallo dijo:


> Mira yo sólo he dicho que las europeas del este son mejor material que las camioneras españolas en todo lo que realmente importa de una mujer: su aspecto, su respeto al hombre y sus maneras.



¿Y quién promueve el feminazismo?: ¿los negros y los moros o la élite anglo-sionista?


----------



## Rob1984 (12 Abr 2017)

Ov€rdose dijo:


> Una cosa es el nordicismo vikingo paganoide y delirante como el de Walther Darre cuando insinúa por ejemplo que Carlomagno era inferior de raza a los sajones a los que derrotó, y otra cosa muy diferente el mediterranismo de acomplejados que se estila por aquí.
> 
> Estaría bien recordar donde estaba España en el siglo III y IV, porque tenía más en común con germanos y galos, o lo sumo samnitas, ilirios y otros pueblos todavía no conquistados por Roma, que con Grecia o Roma.
> Y también estaría bien recordar que fueron élites de origen germánico y CRISTIANO las que originaron la civilización OCCIDENTAL, el Occidente al que España pertenece y del que ha estado durante muchos años a la cabeza. ¿Acaso Godofredo de Bouillón era griego? Fueron normando cristianos los que reconquistaron Sicilia y llegaron incluso a reconquistar brevemente parte del Norte África.
> ...



Hombre te doy toda la razón que el origen de las naciones modernas europeas fueron creaciones de individuos nordificados cristianizados.

Pero el ansia de exploración y aventura de los nordicos no es porque se volvieran cristianos sino porque es algo innato de ellos, cuando los monjes cristianos estaban todavia haciendo mapas de la Europa cristiana, ellos siendo paganos ya estaban descubriendo America, Groelandia e Islandia, precisamente esa es una de las causas por la que los nordicos nunca hayan forjado ningun imperio en la Antiguedad (además del nefasto clima al que tuvieron que enfrentarse) y es que su mentalidad es antagonica con la mediterranea de conquistar y colonizar nuevas tierras, para ellos lo mas importante era el botin, la fama, la gloria personal y la de su familia, y no es casualidad que todos esos atributos estuvieran tan focalizados y tan representado en su religión politeísta a través del Walhalla.

Y esto mismo se aplica a los exploradores de la epoca colonial, no es de extrañar que muchos de ellos como James Cook, Cristobal Colon o Vasco de Gamma posean "un aire" a nordico...


----------



## Renato (12 Abr 2017)

Ludovicus dijo:


> ¿Y quién promueve el feminazismo?: ¿los negros y los moros o la élite anglo-sionista?



La degeneración racial parece que es lo único que les gusta a algunos del anglosionismo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2017)

:XX:

Esta gente tiene serrín en el cerebro o no se entiende la siguiente concatenación de ideas:



Ruslan dijo:


> ¿Me puedes decir en qué momento he renegado de los españoles



A continuación:



Ruslan dijo:


> que el arquetipo de "macho ibérico" a lo Javier Bardem suele ser un truñaco racial. ¿Eso es renegar de los españoles?



y


Ruslan dijo:


> No es ningún secreto que, en general, las españolas son unas petardas infumables, probablemente de las peores mujeres de Europa.



En nivel estratosferico de endofobia se contempla cegador a simple vista, pues los unicos que identificais al arquetipo Español con Bardem soys vosotros, cuando no es sino un Español de pleno derecho, atipico, que llamarle truño racial se hace por camparativa a los arquetipos nordicos, no frente a los otros Españoles, que por lo general suelen tener rasgos más finos. y las mujeres españolas directamente las pones de basura frente a las foraneas ::

¿quien esta reivindicando aqui al Español como el cholo, el moro, el arabe? Si soys vosotros los que lo haceis y lo contraponeis al ñordico. Yo reivindico aqui al Español como Español, reivindico su constitución fisionomica historica, sea bajita, rechoncha nariguda, morena o la que Dios haya querido que asi sea. Cosa que no es cierta ademas, cuando la altura media de los varones Españoles es solo 6 cm por debajo de los varones más altos del mundo. Os regocijais putapenicamente como chavalitas presas de anorexia de una obesidad que no existe, es lamentable tener que escuchar a esta gentuza nordicista que son patriotas, cuando son una puñetera basura colaboracionista de cuidado que atenta ideologicamente a la moral de la patria con su enaltecimiento del nordico.





Ruslan dijo:


> A ver, que me da a mi que el tarado vas a a ser tú y no yo. ¿Me puedes decir en qué momento he renegado de los españoles? Lo que he escrito es la pura verdad, que el arquetipo de "macho ibérico" a lo Javier Bardem suele ser un truñaco racial. ¿Eso es renegar de los españoles?
> 
> Si por renegar de los españoles te refieres a la descripción que he hecho de la mujer patria, basta que te pases por el ático para leer lo mismo en cada hilo. No es ningún secreto que, en general, las españolas son unas petardas infumables, probablemente de las peores mujeres de Europa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob1984 (12 Abr 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ....



Decir que las españolas "son unas petardas infumables" no es endofobia, es la pura verdad te pongas como te pongas, lo dicen los de aqui y hasta las mujeres extranjeras que tratan con ellas, a ver si ahora vamos a tener que aguantar sus humos, su actitud de perdonavidas y su nula capacidad de autocritica solo porque son nuestras compatriotas, hasta ahi podriamos llegar :rolleye:

España tiene muchas cosas buenas de las que sentirse orgulloso, pero de sus mujeres no es precisamente una de ellas.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Abr 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Decir que las españolas "son unas petardas infumables" no es endofobia, es la pura verdad te pongas como te pongas, lo dicen los de aqui y hasta las mujeres extranjeras que tratan con ellas, a ver si ahora vamos a tener que aguantar sus humos, su actitud de perdonavidas y su nula capacidad de autocritica solo porque son nuestras compatriotas, hasta ahi podriamos llegar :rolleye:
> 
> España tiene muchas cosas buenas de las que sentirse orgulloso, pero de sus mujeres no es precisamente una de ellas.



Les vuelvo a repetir: el resto de mujeres occidentales no son mejores que las españolas. Es más, tienen vicios incluso peores. Si no, a ver por qué ha salido toda esa legión de MGTOWs en los países anglosajones. Y no olvidemos de dónde proviene el feminazismo, corriente que nuestras petardas han abrazado con alegría, como en su momento abrazaron con alegría los ideales patrios nacionales del franquismo, ya que todas ellas son gregarias.

A ver por qué Tom Leykis lleva décadas quejándose de la mujer norteamericana y por qué, en sus palabras, está harto de ella, y que prefiere mujeres sudamericanas, que son más complacientes y tradicionales y que no están tan empoderadas.

Y la fama que tienen las suecas de ligeritas de cascos. Y las británicas de putones, zafias y groseras; además de feas. Y las eslavas de interesadas.

Que sí, que la española media es una petarda; pero no es peor que la occidental media, venga de donde venga. Y que usted importa una eslava serdeluz a España o a los EE.UU. y que se acostumbran rápido, rápido al nivel general de petardeo medio, porque tiene más pagafantas y babosos por metro cuadrado dispuestos a ponerle un piso o hacer lo que sea por ella.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2017)

Claro, y usted tiene un metodo objetivo y un parametro que nos ofrece el grado de Petardificación de las mujeres. Ha realizado el estudio cientifico de todas las nacionalidades y nos trae aqui los resultados :XX:, que sea un ñordicofilo entendemos que no va ha alterar las coclusiones que nos ofrece de dicho discreto estudio.



Rob1984 dijo:


> Decir que las españolas "son unas petardas infumables" no es endofobia, es la pura verdad te pongas como te pongas, lo dicen los de aqui y hasta las mujeres extranjeras que tratan con ellas, a ver si ahora vamos a tener que aguantar sus humos, su actitud de perdonavidas y su nula capacidad de autocritica solo porque son nuestras compatriotas, hasta ahi podriamos llegar :rolleye:
> 
> España tiene muchas cosas buenas de las que sentirse orgulloso, pero de sus mujeres no es precisamente una de ellas.





---------- Post added 12-abr-2017 at 16:21 ----------

:XX:

Los barbaros eran los civilizados
Los civilizados eran los barbaros

Subversión de la verdad digna de 1984.

La mayor empresa civilizadora del mundo ha sido España. 



Ov€rdose dijo:


> Y también estaría bien recordar que fueron élites de origen germánico y CRISTIANO las que originaron la civilización OCCIDENTAL





---------- Post added 12-abr-2017 at 16:27 ----------

Aqui el primer ñordico en dar la vuelta al mundo







Aqui el primer ñordico I2 que encontro el viaje de retorno de las filipinas







Aqui ñordicos descubriendo el mundo


----------



## Rob1984 (12 Abr 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Claro, y usted tiene un metodo objetivo y un parametro que nos ofrece el grado de Petardificación de las mujeres. Ha realizado el estudio cientifico de todas las nacionalidades y nos trae aqui los resultados :XX:, que sea un ñordicofilo entendemos que no va ha alterar las coclusiones que nos ofrece de dicho discreto estudio.



Tengo 32 años y ya he visto y conocido mas mujeres de las que puedo recordar en parte gracias a que trabajo desde hace muchos años en un sector profesional que esta dominado en un 70% por feminas, no necesito que nadie me diga como es la mujer española. Ahora me saldras con la soplapollez esa de "que no hay que generalizar" cuando el error lo cometes tu al tener esa vision tan unidimensional e individualista de la mujer española.

La misma actitud con la que tu acusas a los nordicistas es la misma que tu utilizas para insultar a todo aquel que no piensa como tu.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2017)

Testimonio 100% fiable el suyo
Ante la carencia de serios estudios al respecto, lo correcto es hacer un igualdad de condiciones y ante ello no dedicarse a insidias endofobas.

Ya lo dije que existe un diferencia fundamental entre mentir para sobrevalorar la propia estirpe->africanistas y mentir para sobrevalorar estirpes ajenas-> nordicistas, esa diferencia fundamental es el fenomeno Cuck o manporrerismo que venimos denunciando en este hilo.




Rob1984 dijo:


> Tengo 32 años y ya he visto y conocido mas mujeres de las que puedo recordar en parte gracias a que trabajo desde hace muchos años en un sector profesional que esta dominado en un 70% por feminas, no necesito que nadie me diga como es la mujer española. Ahora me saldras con la soplapollez esa de "que no hay que generalizar" cuando el error lo cometes tu al tener esa vision tan unidimensional e individualista de la mujer española.
> 
> La misma actitud con la que tu acusas a los nordicistas es la misma que tu utilizas para insultar a todo aquel que no piensa como tu.


----------



## Gothaus (12 Abr 2017)

Voy a utilizar la famosa táctica Varg Vikernes de argumentación sólida.

Mediterráneas:

























Nórdicas:


----------



## Rob1984 (12 Abr 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Testimonio 100% fiable el suyo
> Ante la carencia de serios estudios al respecto, lo correcto es hacer un igualdad de condiciones y ante ello no dedicarse a insidias endofobas.
> 
> Ya lo dije que existe un diferencia fundamental entre mentir para sobrevalorar la propia estirpe->africanistas y mentir para sobrevalorar estirpes ajenas-> nordicistas, esa diferencia fundamental es el fenomeno Cuck o manporrerismo que venimos denunciando en este hilo.



No te voy a soltar una tocho sobre el mercado sexual en España porque para eso ya esta san google, pero si crees que el hecho de que haya mas hombres que mujeres en edad fertil, hombres además y por lo general que son paganfantas y que se arrastran a lo que sea por un puto polvo, y que provoca que cualquier mujer mediocre y vacia tanto fisica como intelectualmente pueda exigir que un tio tenga que ser para ellas poco menos que un George Cloone, y que todo esto según tu no afecta en la personalidad y la actitud de las mujeres patrias a la hora de buscar pareja, entonces no tengo nada mas que decirte al respecto ehhh.

---------- Post added 12-abr-2017 at 17:47 ----------




Gothaus dijo:


> Voy a utilizar la famosa táctica Varg Vikernes de argumentación sólida.



...

Y añado...


----------



## ajrf (12 Abr 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> *No te voy a soltar una tocho sobre el mercado sexual en España porque para eso ya esta san google, pero si crees que el hecho de que haya mas hombres que mujeres en edad fertil, hombres además y por lo general que son paganfantas y que se arrastran a lo que sea por un puto polvo, y que provoca que cualquier mujer mediocre y vacia tanto fisica como intelectualmente pueda exigir que un tio tenga que ser para ellas poco menos que un George Cloone, y que todo esto según tu no afecta en la personalidad y la actitud de las mujeres patrias a la hora de buscar pareja, es que eres más cortito de miras de lo que pareces.*





En esto, por desgracia, lleva razón, y lo peor es que acabaremos como en Japón


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2017)

Ya pero ese no es un fenomeno que valla a solucionarse erradicando a las Españolas y sustituyendolas por Ñordicas, por eso es absurdo culparlas en clave racial mientras se glorifica a unas constituciones foraneas que a falta de más datos adolecen de mismos problemas.

El problema de la relación entre los sexos hoy dia tiene que ver con la desacralización del itinerario vital, que hasta hace poco estaba muy claro y que trascurria por la familia. Es un problema de la modernidad, que ha ido trasformando las decisiones vitales en cortoplacistas en contraposición a un largoplacismo y postergación de la recompensa que muchas veces era posibilitad por ferreos esquemas sociales heredados. Las pensiones suponen la primera gran subversión al orden familiar en mi opinión y los instauro Franco ni mas ni menos. Pero este es otro tema.



Rob1984 dijo:


> No te voy a soltar una tocho sobre el mercado sexual en España porque para eso ya esta san google, pero si crees que el hecho de que haya mas hombres que mujeres en edad fertil, hombres además y por lo general que son paganfantas y que se arrastran a lo que sea por un puto polvo, y que provoca que cualquier mujer mediocre y vacia tanto fisica como intelectualmente pueda exigir que un tio tenga que ser para ellas poco menos que un George Cloone, y que todo esto según tu no afecta en la personalidad y la actitud de las mujeres patrias a la hora de buscar pareja, entonces no tengo nada mas que decirte al respecto ehhh.
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-abr-2017 at 17:47 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Gorguera (12 Abr 2017)

Es curioso, este hilo es todo un caos mental para cualquiera que entre. Me posiciono y a la vez critico puntos de todos los que aparecen por aquí:

Hezpanchistas hunibersales 
Mamporreros ñordicos
Negacionistas biológicos
Magufos
Pseudomediterranistas gitanofilos
Autoflagelantes de piel aceitunada adorasuecos
Endofobos
Chovinistas
Paganoides extranjerizantes

Menudo caos. Los de las narices se tienen que estar partiendo la polla viendo esto


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Abr 2017)

Te falto decir que los hombres y mujeres que produce una civilización se valoran por la cantidad de nordicidad que corre por sus venas.:XX:

Un R1b haciendoles terribles ejercicios de abnegada genuflexión a los I.













_La patria (del latín patrĭa, familia o clan > patris, tierra paterna) suele designar la tierra natal o adoptiva a la que un individuo se siente ligado por vínculos de diversa índole, como afectivos, culturales, históricos o lugar donde se nace._




Arrekarallo dijo:


> Una civilización no se mide por las cosas que produce sino por los hombres y mujeres que produce.


----------



## Glasterthum (13 Abr 2017)

Wodans dijo:


> Todo se resume en ... continuidad. El _Macizo de la Raza_, milenios de linaje prácticamente inalterado, para acabar derroído con la invasión tercermundista de no hace ni 20 años.



Pues hombre, tal y como lo has puesto, mejor que desaparezca esa "raza".

Y por cierto un nordicista no estaría de acuerdo contigo. Seguro que la dama de Elche y todos los demás que has puesto eran rubios.


----------



## Renato (13 Abr 2017)

Si te fijas en la forma de la nariz eran negratas.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (13 Abr 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Los nórdicos son unos bárbaros comesalchichas bebecervezas luteranos herejes calvinistas inferiores!
> 
> * limpiándose la baba mientras pasan una *checa, una polaca y una lituana* + fingiendo no percatarse de la presencia de una bigotuda afligida del mal del tordo: la cara fea y el culo gordo *



Ninguna de esas 3 es nórdica, pide perdón por el retraso.


----------



## Glasterthum (13 Abr 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Ariki, ¿de qué hablas? ¿De qué cojones hablas? ¿Estás bien?
> 
> Deja de hacer ejercicios de floritura literaria estéril y di cosas con sustancia, anda.
> 
> ...



El Ariki os está dando estopa y sabiduría por todos los lados. Y a ti, llorica, te ha dado en el bebe.


----------



## Glasterthum (13 Abr 2017)

Hilernus dijo:


> El tipo ese no está haciendo nada salvo repetir cuatro mantras estúpidos de sobra rebatidos cual niño de cuatro años con una pataleta. Es el último consuelo de marrónidos ultra-acomplejados como él y como tú, y lo sabéis.
> 
> Conozco varios casos -en especial uno me llama la atención- de gente vasca pura con sus correspondientes apellidos, que podría ser tan morena como un bereber, pero, oh sorpresa, su base racial y sus facciones son nórdicas (parecidas a las que más os joden a vosotros
> 
> ...



Jojojo, otro cuck ñordicista al que le han dado en el bebe.

Quienes repetís mantras sois vosotros. Y qué patético diciendo que si yo o el otro somos "marrones". Igual somos más "ja ríos" de lo que tú serás jamás.

Y de vascos tú mismo dices, tez morena. He llegado a leer por ahí, supongo que un correligionario tuyo, que los vascos eran mezcla de dos pueblos, nórdico y "beréber marrón" (vamos, moro). También conocí un vasco que parecía mulato o al menos mitad mulato.

Luego están rasgos típicos vascos, ni nórdicos ni nada.

Y por último he conocido algunos vascos más y ninguno nórdico. La única, Anne Irgatiburu. Pero ésa es de la tele. De dónde también es Echanove, ¿éste de qué raza es?

---------- Post added 13-abr-2017 at 16:12 ----------




Scenter dijo:


> Me parece tristísimo el nordicismo. Una ideología que se basa en atribuirse atributos cuasi-mitológicos, cuyo momento de mayor orgullo es cuando cuatro salvajes se fueron a saquear civilizaciones de verdad y que, gracias a los pseudocucks del nazismo (porque los alemanes tienen poco que ver con los escandinavos) ha calado tanto en general.
> 
> Que cuatro paletos americanos sin puta idea de historia o el quemaiglesias noruego ese se dedique a idolatrar a los vikingos y despreciar a los otros europeos más morenos pues vale...
> 
> ...



Que no! Que los nórdicos son seres de luz! Gñé! Muchos dicen aunque no se atreven a repetirlo, como el subser de Proyecto Ren, que los nórdicos son extraterrestres. Tal cual.


----------



## Gorguera (13 Abr 2017)

Niggerthum, todo hay que decirlo, tu no tienes autoridad moral para criticar a los que hacen de mamporreros de los nordicos, por absurdos que sean; porque tu mismo eres incluso más cuck, pero con negros en lugar de con nórdicos; que con las obsesiones que tienes a veces parece que estas ansiando un vaso lefa de senegalés.


----------



## Rob1984 (13 Abr 2017)

Scenter dijo:


> Me parece tristísimo el nordicismo. Una ideología que se basa en atribuirse atributos cuasi-mitológicos, cuyo momento de mayor orgullo es cuando cuatro salvajes se fueron a saquear civilizaciones de verdad y que, gracias a los pseudocucks del nazismo (porque los alemanes tienen poco que ver con los escandinavos) ha calado tanto en general.
> 
> Que cuatro paletos americanos sin puta idea de historia o el quemaiglesias noruego ese se dedique a idolatrar a los vikingos y despreciar a los otros europeos más morenos pues vale...
> 
> ...



Yo no caso con el nordicismo en muchas cosas, es más me parece la misma basura que el hispanismo, diferentes perros con distinto collar que lo unico que hace al final es dividir y enfrentar a los europeos, pero sin acritud: ese argumento de nordicismo=escandivanos para tratar desacreditarlo esta muy cogido por los pelos.

Porque según ese razonamiento entonces despreciemos tambien a Cristobal Colon, Isabel la Catolica, al Cid Campeador, a Abderramán III, Gonzalo Fernández de Córdoba, Recaredo, etc etc etc y otros personajes ilustres de por el mero hecho de ser de aspecto nordico, y eso en España porque como hablemos de lo que han aportado los "salvajes" nordicos a la civilizacion cristiana occidental procedentes de Francia, Alemania, España, Inglaterra, Italia, Suecia, USA etc no tengo ni por donde empezar.

No me malinterpretes, simplemente te muestro como esos mismos individuos de pelo y ojos claros pueden ser tan destructores y bárbaros como creativos y civilizadores, ¿con que versión nos quedamos entonces? pues con las dos y con ninguna a la vez.

De la misma forma que ni Ramon y Cajal, ni Blas de Lezo, ni Juan Martín Díez, Alejandro Farnesio eran de aspecto nordico y son algunos de nuestros personajes mas grandes e importantes que ha parido España.

Este contraste que expongo entre unos y otros, es un intento por mi parte en decir que la grandeza de una nación es una suma de muchísimos factores y no algo tan simplista como decir que una nación es la mejor simplemente por tener serie de características físicas o que otra la sea simplemente por ser cristiana, como tanto hacen nordicistas e hispanistas respectivamente que no hacen mas que pecar en los mismos errores de planteamiento, en estos casos al final los extremos se terminan tocando....


----------



## Ludovicus (13 Abr 2017)

Menos mal que de vez en cuando viene a España a educarnos un poco una representación de esa cumbre de la Humanidad que son las masas británicas, tan rubitas y nórdicas ellas:

Decenas de hinchas ingleses se enfrentaron con la policía durante su estadía en Madrid donde este miércoles su equipo juega ante el Atlético


----------



## Rob1984 (13 Abr 2017)

Ludovicus dijo:


> Menos mal que de vez en cuando viene a España a educarnos un poco una representación de esa cumbre de la Humanidad que son las masas británicas, tan rubitas y nórdicas ellas:
> 
> Decenas de hinchas ingleses se enfrentaron con la policía durante su estadía en Madrid donde este miércoles su equipo juega ante el Atlético



Esa es otra, lo que no se es porque les dejan entrar al país si saben que la van a liar si o si.

Cada vez que veo a policias cargando contra los hoolings, me viene la imagen de legiones romanas atacando a germanos desorganizados ::


----------



## beke (13 Abr 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Te falto decir que los hombres y mujeres que produce una civilización se valoran por la cantidad de nordicidad que corre por sus venas.:XX:
> 
> Un R1b haciendoles terribles ejercicios de abnegada genuflexión a los I.
> 
> ...




¿Por que los sardos tienen tanto I siendo morenos, además de descender de los invasores neolíticos mediterraneos del próximo oriente? ::


----------



## Glasterthum (14 Abr 2017)

Gorguera dijo:


> Niggerthum, todo hay que decirlo, tu no tienes autoridad moral para criticar a los que hacen de mamporreros de los nordicos, por absurdos que sean; porque tu mismo eres incluso más cuck, pero con negros en lugar de con nórdicos; que con las obsesiones que tienes a veces parece que estas ansiando un vaso lefa de senegalés.



¿Eso son tus propias fantasías?

Ni yo hago de mamporrero de los negros ni aunque así fuera sería cuckold a los ojos de los foreros puesto que según insistís yo soy negro. Como bien ha explicado antes creo que el forero Ariki Mau, los afrocentristas por lo menos hablan de su pueblo y con teorías que les beneficiarían, los ñordicistas españoles encima difunden teorías que dejan en mal lugar a España y por las que serían perjudicados.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (15 Abr 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> A ver por qué Tom Leykis lleva décadas quejándose de la mujer norteamericana y por qué, en sus palabras, está harto de ella, y que prefiere *mujeres sudamericanas, que son más complacientes y tradicionales* y que no están tan empoderadas.



No sé quién es Tom Leykis, pero por lo visto no se ha pasado nunca por una discoteca latinas. Las panchitas de ojos rasgados, piel café y boca simiesca son seres de lo más superficial y MTV-ista que hay.


----------



## Asinox (15 Abr 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Mucho antes de que los progres se decantaran por aplaudir la imnigroción como un fenomeno enriquecedor, que fuere a superar los vetustos modos de vida tradicionales de las comunidades patrias, ya habia parido hembra humana el perfecto cerebro Cuck. Estamos hablando como no de los nordicistas, terribles hominidos portadores de taras genicas que les hicieron denefestrar sus lealtades tribales naturales, para pasar a mostrar exaltado comportamiento voyeaur xenofilico en la figura de los haplotipos I2.
> 
> Esta tara congenita es reciente en la Gran Patria Española, vease cómo los piratas del norte Vikingos fueron demacrados a espadazos por doquier en toda la peninsula, mientras que en otros lugares como en Francia, Gran bretaña y norte de Africa se asentaron formando colonias.
> 
> Por cierto, existe un motivo fundamental a que el polo economico y cultural paso de situarse del mediterraneo al mar del norte; la pirateria Islamica que dejo trasformado en Erial toda costa mediterranea Española por ejemplo. No les bailen el agua a las mentiras de la literatura supremacista Anglo.



Pues como los tradicionalistas hacéis con ``nuestros hermanos de Hispanoamérica´´

---------- Post added 15-abr-2017 at 16:16 ----------




MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> No sé quién es Tom Leykis, pero por lo visto no se ha pasado nunca por una discoteca latinas. Las panchitas de ojos rasgados, piel café y boca simiesca son seres de lo más superficial y MTV-ista que hay.



El reggaeton y perreo es muy tradicional.


----------



## Ov€rdose (15 Abr 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Hombre te doy toda la razón que el origen de las naciones modernas europeas fueron creaciones de individuos nordificados cristianizados.
> 
> Pero el ansia de exploración y aventura de los nordicos no es porque se volvieran cristianos sino porque es algo innato de ellos, cuando los monjes cristianos estaban todavia haciendo mapas de la Europa cristiana, ellos siendo paganos ya estaban descubriendo America, Groelandia e Islandia, precisamente esa es una de las causas por la que los nordicos nunca hayan forjado ningun imperio en la Antiguedad (además del nefasto clima al que tuvieron que enfrentarse) y es que su mentalidad es antagonica con la mediterranea de conquistar y colonizar nuevas tierras, para ellos lo mas importante era el botin, la fama, la gloria personal y la de su familia, y no es casualidad que todos esos atributos estuvieran tan focalizados y tan representado en su religión politeísta a través del Walhalla.
> 
> Y esto mismo se aplica a los exploradores de la epoca colonial, no es de extrañar que muchos de ellos como James Cook, Cristobal Colon o Vasco de Gamma posean "un aire" a nordico...



Lo decía simplemente porque es absurdo acusar de paganizante al nordicismo y luego reivindicar la Antigua Grecia. Colón no me parece nada nórdico.



Scenter dijo:


> ...pero ver a españoles, italianos o griegos yendo de nordicistas y despreciando su propia naturaleza con toda la historia que tienen detrás sus pueblos es como para echarse a llorar (ya es triste en franceses o alemanes).




El pueblo español puede haber dado unos cuantos momentos de gloria y heroísmo, pocos, muy pocos realmente. Pero la grandeza de España se debe a minorías (*ojo*, yo no defiendo que sean minorías nórdicas racialmente, defiendo a los antiguos pueblos germánicos pero no tengo esa obsesión racial). ¿Cuánto irían por ejemplo con Cortés en los barcos?¿Cuántos españoles habría en Lepanto? Minorías, los nordicistas simplemente defienden que esas minorías serían nórdicas, lo cual puede ser falso pero no incoherente.

En realidad si nos ponemos estrictos los arios son minoría incluso en países del Norte, un Rooney por ejemplo es todo menos ario. Por eso sin el principio aristocrático medieval el racismo pierde sentido, con nacionalismo y modernidad no es posible un racismo coherente.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (18 Abr 2017)

Aca vivo ejemplo de un Cuck prototipico de manual, atención a como sobresalta la endofoba figura:



Ov€rdose dijo:


> *El pueblo español puede haber dado unos cuantos momentos de gloria y heroísmo, pocos, muy pocos realmente*



*

Cualquiera que haya sacado un misero hueco a sus lecturas manporrero-nibelungas para estudiar Historia de España sabe que el Pueblo Español es un Pueblo a considerar en el Olimpo de los Pueblos Heroicos que jamas hubieron pisado la tierra; para empezar por haber descubierto y Cristianizado el Orbe con apenas 1/3 de la población de Gabacholand y para terminar por haber impedido que una dictadura comunista se impusiera en la Patria o si prefieren haber derrotado al ejercito más poderoso de su epoca; el Napoleonico a sangre y visceras.

Y ahora atender a la otra faceta que despunta en el Cuck ñordicista, la babosa y genuflexa composición frente a lo Ñordico:



Ov€rdose dijo:



¿Cuánto irían por ejemplo con Cortés en los barcos?¿Cuántos españoles habría en Lepanto? Minorías, los nordicistas simplemente defienden que esas minorías serían nórdicas, lo cual puede ser falso pero no incoherente.

Hacer clic para expandir...


El hombre de Patria Española es o no es un ser digno sino a la luz de la escala del Ñordicismo, esto es, de si proviene su raigambre de ese lugar foraneo y alojeno. Estos traidores apatridas se miran en el espejo de los valores de los enemigos de nuestros padres, y juzgan al mundo atraves de ese reflejo.

¿No será que un Español rubio es un Español?¿quien es el que sustrae de nuestra patria a nuestra sangre para entregarla a otras naciones?¿Huyen como ratas de un barco al que a tan baja estima tienen para irse a otro buque aquien la propaganda hizo grandioso?

Dos son las causas de la oscuridad de la edad media
_los piratas del sur = Islam
_los piratas del norte = Ñordicos*


----------



## Aveil (19 Abr 2017)

beke dijo:


> ¿Por que los sardos tienen tanto I siendo morenos, además de descender de los invasores neolíticos mediterraneos del próximo oriente? ::



Los haplogrupos son utiles a la hora de posicionar y seguir migraciones antiguas pero a la hora de saber la genetica de una poblacion este no es nada fiable,por ejemplo los cameruneses son 80-90% R1b y esto no quiere decir que sean indo-europeos.

Para saber la genetica de una poblacion habria que basarse en el autosoma.


----------



## Adelantadoiberico (19 Abr 2017)

Primero lecciones a aprender de hooliganismo inglés:

respuesta española: uy que miedo, que desastre, que impresentables, vienen aquí se comportan como si estuvieran por encima de nosotros, destrozan la ciudad, nos amenazan con guerra por Gibraltar...rápido hay que llamar a la policía, a la guardia civil y luego los que sabemos algo más de historia rememorar al gran Blas de lezo y compañía. 

respuesta rusa: chaval, estos tíos van por todas partes, se comportan como jefazos, la arman, se enfrentan con polis y otras bandas y van sumando batallitas y dan miedo, ah pero su defecto es el alcohol. Así que pongámonos a copiarles, entrenando a lo bestia, convirtiéndonos en hooligans como ellos pero con orden y jerarquía en el grupo y sin alcohol. Resultado: inglaterra entera acojonada por 200 rusos en Francia. 

Y eso que a mi me apasiona la historia, pero si recordamos a Blas de Lezo deberíamos honrar nuestra patria con un presupuesto de armada digno para poder enfrentarnos a los ingleses y marruecos a la vez si hiciera falta, dejar que los rusos usen Ceuta como base...etc etc. 

Los enemigos y las acciones a tomar son hoy, no tema de hace siglos. Cuando quitaron nuestro portaaviones nadie movió un dedo, cuando nos obligaron a denegar el acceso ruso a Ceuta, nadie movió un dedo, cuando nos amenazan con Gibraltar y con subir el presupuesto de defensa para la OTAN nadie mueve un dedo. Así no honramos ni a Blas de Lezo ni a nada de nuestra historia, ni nos preparamos para el futuro, no debería ser ese nuestro centro de atención y no si los nórdicos bla o bli. Y digo el foco de atención precisamente del patriotismo español, estos debates son una payasada ante las tareas que tenemos enfrente en mi opinión.


----------



## Don Meliton (19 Abr 2017)

Adelantadoiberico dijo:


> Primero lecciones a aprender de hooliganismo inglés:
> 
> respuesta española: uy que miedo, que desastre, que impresentables, vienen aquí se comportan como si estuvieran por encima de nosotros, destrozan la ciudad, nos amenazan con guerra por Gibraltar...rápido hay que llamar a la policía, a la guardia civil y luego los que sabemos algo más de historia rememorar al gran Blas de lezo y compañía.
> 
> ...



Ah, muy inteligente. 

MIRA UNOS INFRASERES VANDALIZANDO EL MOBILIARIO URBANO, VAYA JEFAZOS, COPIEMOSLES.

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 13:03 ----------

TE DEJO OTROS EJEMPLOS DE VIRIL NORDICIDAD ERMANO







SON TODOS MUY DUROS, AH NO QUE SON PANCHITOS

BUENO, PUES ESTOS







oSTIA QUE SON NEGRACOS.

AHORA YA NO SE QUE PENSAR.


----------



## Bujix (19 Abr 2017)

Que los polacos nos dan mil vueltas, dice. O los lituanos.
:XX::XX::XX::XX:
Que sí, que ya sabemos que planchas braga ñordicista, que ya nos lo has dicho. 
No tengo tiempo pa más. Pero volveré. 
:


----------



## Adelantadoiberico (19 Abr 2017)

Parece necesario explicar que en una sociedad vas a tener gente tipo hooligan, gente tipo lideres políticos, gente tipo lideres militares...etc. Y lo normal es comparar cada grupo con el equivalente de otro país, no entre si como siempre propuso la izquierda. Del hooliganismo se pueden aprender unas cosas, claro, y otras no, también. 

Si vamos a tener hooligans yo prefiero que los míos sean de los mejores. Ahora, si puedes hacer que en vez de hooligans destroza ciudades sean soldados eficaces, mejor que mejor. 

Si en el hilo se habla de ser cuck frente a los nórdicos, yo sugiero que estudiemos nuestra respuesta ante su agresividad, sea en periódicos ingleses o sus hooligans liándola en nuestras calles. Y demos una respuesta adecuada. 

Esos ejemplos que pones, si todos sabemos que son unos impresentables, pero si los tienes en tu barrio como quieres combatir contra esas bandas?? está claro que acaparan poder con sus armas, unión y agresividad, eso lo ve cualquiera. Que los odiemos como enemigos no quita ese HECHO. 

Nuestra respuesta en colectivo frente a estas amenazas deja mucho que desear, ese es el tema. Y en nuestra historia, esto no es normal, pero es lo que tenemos ahora.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2017)

Vamos a ver Arrekarallo, usted no se esta enterando de nada. Aca nadie esta defendiendo a ninguna constitución fisionónica que no sea la Española sino los Ñordicistas que estais defendiendo capa y espada en pose genuflexa a la raigambre Ñordica. Carge usted con dignidad la piedra cuckholdista que ha decido portar, aclame lo acertado de sus modales menesterosos para con el extrangero ñordico, de como lo ha elevado por encima de todos los hombres. 

¿quien aqui en este hilo ha defendido a los extranjeros frente a los Españoles? Hemos visto a los Ñordicistas hacerlo, pero ningun hispanista dijo aca recien que el Español debe de ser superado por el Ser Genuinamente Marrón que vive en Yukali y que ocasinalmente nos dejo sus genes por las invasiones, y que porta todos los atributos elevados de la creación, nadie. Los Ñordicistas asi lo haceis. Putapenico.

En la reciente intervención suya, usted responde a una que yo realice para dejarle claro al ignorante aquel, de que el Español es un Pueblo Heroico como pocos, y usted viene otra vez a decirnos que no, que los Ñordicos son un pueblo de la hostia :XX:

A mi me importa ni una ni dos, ni tres que el ñordico sea superior. Este hilo es para desmontar que ustedes son unos cuckhold, unos manporreros siempre dispuestos a sacarles la cara a los ñordicos y en poner al Español en posición demacrada con respecto a este ultimo. Son agentes sudversivos de la moral de la Patria, quintacolumna adyecta, digna de ser financiada por Soros sino fuera que haceis gala a modo gratuito de semejande conducta parafila y mentalmente desordenada.

Usted formula un falso dilema al decirme a mi qúe prefiero si una colonización Ñordica o una Tercermundizante. Tu lo que pasa es que deseas ser colonizado por los Ñordicos para que estingan la inferior ralea de los Españoles. Estar en contra de las invasiones ñordicas no implica estar a favor de las invasiones tercer mundo, he hecho mal nos parta un rayo si no es la Reconquista Española un Glorioso Episodio que todo aquel que ha avandonado la enfermedad mental Cuckhold debe de abrazar con fervor.

Vean lo que añade nuestro "Patriota"



Arrekarallo dijo:


> España es uno de los países más moñas, cobardes y ñoños de Europa



:XX: España tiene una seria lacra con los endofobos quintacolumnistas.



Spoiler






> Arrekarallo dijo:
> 
> 
> > Los hispanchistas tenéis los oídos tan tapiados con cemento y tan impermeables que no caéis en que vuestros argumentos pueden usarse en contra de vosotros.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2017)

Ustel necesita fraternizar con el pueblo y para ello debe de extirparse de su psique el ñordicismo, que es xenofila y endofoba. ¿Ande vas con esvasticas? mejor hazte una bandera que aparezca un cocido Madrileño, los españoles se veran mas representados que mediante semejante ejecercicio de traición simbolica. La gran revocación del poder MafiaEstatal debe de tener sus Cimientos de puro Diamante en Dios y en el valor de la comunidad cercana de personas, sean calvos o bigotudas.



Spoiler






Adelantadoiberico dijo:


> Parece necesario explicar que en una sociedad vas a tener gente tipo hooligan, gente tipo lideres políticos, gente tipo lideres militares...etc. Y lo normal es comparar cada grupo con el equivalente de otro país, no entre si como siempre propuso la izquierda. Del hooliganismo se pueden aprender unas cosas, claro, y otras no, también.
> 
> Si vamos a tener hooligans yo prefiero que los míos sean de los mejores. Ahora, si puedes hacer que en vez de hooligans destroza ciudades sean soldados eficaces, mejor que mejor.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2017)

1º Justamente la actividad sudversiva para minar el futuro de un patria se hace ocultando sus logros historicos, no exaltandolos. O mintiendo sobre ella, caso de la leyenda negra con la que los ñordicistas comulgan de Pe a Pa.
2º Al cuck quintacolumnista no le preocupa que viertan sobre su patria mentiras con la leyenda negra, pero si le preocupa que se considere a los ñordicos seres que viven en chozas.
3º El pais que acaba de amenazar con guerra a España a cuenta de Gibraltar es = reino Unido, y el pais qué maniobró y persiste para que España no tubiera y tenga la Atomica y por tanto soberania REAL es USA. Al visillerismos de la alt-right esto le trae sin cuidado, todos semos hermanos blankos :XX:
4º ¿ahora no te mola Suecia pero antes si?¿Polonia ahora mola y España no? Visillerismo en estado puro, recuerde estimado divo no soltar una rama sin tener bien firme agarrada la siguiente.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> El pajillerismo historicista en las FAS se ha promovido para eso: los folklores, desfiles y conmemoraciones crean un efecto de nostalgia esterilizante que desactiva todo espíritu de acción decisiva aquí y ahora. ¿Para qué currárnoslo si ya nos lo curramos hace 500 años? Cuanto más nos dedicamos a pajearnos con el pasado, más incapaces somos de crear algo interesante aquí y ahora o hasta de aprender de los errores del pasado y de por qué hemos acabado como hemos acabado. También evita que aprendamos de otros referentes, como la Alt-Right, ya que son anglocabrones calvinistas mentecatos devolvednos Cuba y Filipinas.
> 
> 
> Típica española con el orgullo herido, hoy caminarás con la cara 13º más baja de lo normal, lo cual no te vendrá mal.
> ...





---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 19:13 ----------

Explique como es eso de que NO sentirse representado por una forma genetica extrangera es sintoma de acomplejamiento. ¿No será que pretender estar representado por una forma morfologica extrangera es sintoma de acomplejamiento y autoodio? ¿Es el hombre que se cambia de sexo a mujer un ejemplo de NO acomplejamiento? parece justamente eso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2017)

España no te merece Arrekarallo, pregunta en el Consulado Ñordico si se les ha perdido un Ser de Luz y que te genomicen la ariedad según patrón de esquisitez Ñordica establecida.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Cuando aprendas a escribir el castellano correctamente, me contestas a las cuestiones que te planteé más arriba.





---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 19:46 ----------

Aver Ñordicistas







¿Es sufientemente Ñordico Blanco el sustrato genetico de este especimen o se trata de un truño racial?

---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 19:51 ----------

Y este?


----------



## Renato (19 Abr 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Cuando aprendas a escribir el castellano correctamente, me contestas a las cuestiones que te planteé más arriba.



Es un nacionalista vasco del PNV camuflado como casi todos los tradis. Escribiendo con faltas de ortografía tan aberrantes y tan frecuentes se burla del idioma español. Ya podía mostrar el mismo respeto por la ortografía castellana que tiene por el hijo puta maricón del papa de roma.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2017)

Celtibero ok.
Ñordico Cojo es neolenguaje Ñordocentrista diseñado para subvertir la moral de nuestra patria, dando la impresión que se trata de un conglomerado de diversas procedencias que hace falta destilar para obtener de ella una población perfectamente Ñordica a semejanza de las patrias Ser de Luz tipicamente Ñordicas como los paisos Escandinavos.
Y lo fundamental; Ñordico cojo no es concepto de nada, no sirve para nada, no es escala de nada. Ante el concepto sumamente superior de que se trata de un Hombre que peleo contra el Invasor Frances con inquebrantable Empecinamiento y es un Español que quizas mereció ser Coronado Rey.



malkavian dijo:


> El segundo es un Celtíbero Nórdico Rojo con todas la de la ley.





---------- Post added 19-abr-2017 at 23:05 ----------

Podemos hablar de marcadores y culturas asociadas, de la evolución antropologica europea en terminos historicos y tal, es un debate academico legitimo.

Pero aqui no estamos hablando de esto, estamos hablando de como existe *una ideologia* sumamente quintacolumnista que sistematicamente demacra moralmente la que es de facto nuestra constitución patria, para genuflexar ante las morfologias de patrias extrangeras. Tenemos a gente entregada a una entelequia politica como es la Europa Ñordica, que no existe como modo real de articular nada, y para lo unico que sirve es para dinamitar la propia idea de planteamientos patrioticos al ser publicamente relacionada la idea con el destilamiento de las esencias Ñordicas que se encuentran dispersas en una patria repleta de truños geneticos.



Crozet dijo:


> Ariki, creo que estás equivocado. La mayor parte de los supremacistas blancos de este foro y otros, o al menos eso es lo que yo entiendo, lo que siguen es una puesta en valor muy general del conglomerado racial caucasoide cuyo eje troncal es el pueblo indoeuropeo (marcadores R), no el nórdico (marcadores I), y cuya expresión cultural histórica ha sido sobre todo la cristiana (así que esa dupla "indoeuropeo+cristiano" podrías comprarla hasta tú en parte) y pagana precristiana (zoroastrista, grecorromana, aria hindú), pero no islámica u otras.
> 
> Así que puedes llamarlos "supremacistas indoeuropeístas" más que nordicistas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aveil (19 Abr 2017)

No tiene sentido el nordicismo en un pais el cual su base genetica es de antiguos migradores de anatolia al igual que el resto del sur de Europa,todo lo demas es puro complejo por no tener el sustrato racial cazador recolector nativo de los europeos del norte.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Abr 2017)

Me alegro que tomaras buena cuenta de lo fundamental de que debe de existir un caudal teológico para articular una civilización

Ami lo que explicas puede parecerme razonable o no en un debate antropologico, pero este debate no es antropologico, es un debate *politico-ideologico* para el que el hilo no está diseñado.
Porque aqui estamos tratando con shurmanos que piensan que detras de las grandes civilizaciones mediterraneas existió una elite de rubiales que hicieron posible aquello, y lo hacen con motivaciones claramente politicas de menoscabar el valor de aquellos pueblos Europeos que no tienen una pigmentación dada. Que España debió ser literalmente un truño hasta que fue invadido por los Visigodos y que todo lo heroico en ella se debe a este aporte de sangre I. Lo hemos leido. Aqui demacramos a los cuck hasta el ridiculo.

Pero ejque el debate antropologico blanquicista JAMAS va ha servir de articulamiento para la Politica, porque la unidad Geopolitica basica es el Pais, que ya aglutina realidades raciales. Por lo tanto dejense ya de sudvetir moralmente la composición genetica de nuestro sujeto geopolitico Basico, España, a favor de los otros jugadores geopoliticos Anglo-Ñordicos. Es meridiano y claro.



Crozet dijo:


> Si te entiendo, pero la versión supremacista blanca de los españoles es, o debería ser la que te estoy comentando. El tronco común del cual nacen Grecia, Persia, Roma y de ésta a su vez las Españas en una cadena sin interrupciones. Somos un brazo más de esa familia.
> 
> El brazo nórdico es el germano hibridado con cromañones.
> 
> ...


----------



## KFJKLL (20 Abr 2017)

Yo soy ibérico por parte de padre y de raza báltico del oeste de parte de madre que es la que más me ha quedado. Es decir, algo ario. Rubio, ojos azules, y tal. Y bueno, simplemente somos diferentes. No sé si debemos ser idealizados, no creo. 
Pero para algunas cosas se nos da bien. Quizás mejor que a otros.
Y otros mejor que nosotros. No sé, somos normales. No sé a qué tanto nordicismo o lo contrario. Simplemente somos uno más y ya está. Que sí, que igual tenemos dotes de liderazgo, pero joder, nada chungo...

---------- Post added 20-abr-2017 at 11:58 ----------




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> lo que es risible es eso de que los nordicos estan detras de culturas como la egipcia, la griega o la romana, cuando ni siquera lideraron su propio movimiento nordicista por excelencia sino que fue liderada por estos morenos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo dudo mucho. Ha habido emperadores rubios de ojos azules, algunos de ellos difamados como Nerón era? No sé. No me acuerdo del nombre, pero... en fin, los rubios también podemos gobernar.

De hecho creo que si les das la oportunidad de gobernar a un ario a un marrónido español, saldría algo muy bueno. Ya que somos difíciles de corromper. Y siempre estamos luchando por algo. Ves a los políticos actuales sentados en su sillón pasando de todo y da puto asco, mayores ya. Nosotros, la juventud aria y no aria lucharíamos por algo. Luego se necesita un líder fuerte, que haga de catalizador de todo esto. A ver, *la raza es importante* ya que el que se ve fuera de ella, de la raza dominante o normal suele tener más problemas que el que está dentro de ella. O no, quizás hasta es más valorado si es ario. Es igual. El tema es que hay ciertas *inteligencias* que se basan en la raza. Y si no estás en esa inteligencia por ario o por no ario luego te va todo mal. No sé. Es un tema complicado.

Ah y los arios creo que somos más racistas en grupo que los no arios con los arios. Y esto quizás es precisamente porque nos vemos diferentes de verdad con el resto una vez que hemos hecho tribu.

El Ariki Mau, creo que odias a los arios, a los nórdicos. Pero bueno, no sé, tú verás, tus razones tendrás.

---------- Post added 20-abr-2017 at 12:11 ----------

*Que cada uno ame su propia raza, y luego, si por ejemplo valoran otras por encima de la suya, como la aria o la negra o la que sea, que tenga hijos con ella y ya está, y deje un legado racial de su parte y de la que ama. No es tan difícil. *


----------



## userwords (20 Abr 2017)

Ellos nos iluminaron trayendo la palabra de Thor. Una religión europea libre de moroidismo.


----------



## BGA (20 Abr 2017)

España es un país de aspecto racial muy heterogéneo. Con tener un cierto gusto por estas cosas, uno se da cuenta de ello a cada paso. La "mili" es lo que tenía, que en un mismo cuartel e incluso compañí, los había de todos los rincones de España, desde gallegos a catalanes o baleares y desde vasco-navarros a canarios.

Altos, bajos, fuertes, menudos, leales, traidores, honestos, vividores, oportunistas, serios, supervivientes, sobrados... todos españoles. Esa es la principal característica "racial" que nos define. Una "realidad" forjada durante siglos y milenios que unos explican como el fin de un camino "sin más allá" y otros que para ser el último, no estaba nada mal después de todo. Justo en la zona de confort del hemisferio occidental, todos quisieron a esta piel de toro y a su manera, los más listos acabaron poniéndola un nombre imbricado en lo más profundo de su sentimiento: Hispania, Sefarat, Alándalus, España... ¿Qué tendrá este "rincón terminal" que a todos hechiza?.

Los romanos lo tuvieron difícil pero una vez romanizados, los ibéricos fuimos buenos romanos y a través de nosotros mismos, Roma se expandió por todo el orbe, siguió civilizando, siguió sumando... La Hispanidad. Esa "cosa" tan denostada por quienes fueran incapaces de emular la mayor epopeya que haya visto Occidente y tal vez el mundo entero. Esa puesta en práctica; ese "manos a la obra" que obras son amores y no las buenas intenciones; ese hacer contra viento y marea que los que hoy se ven grandes a sí mismos, o tratan de ocultar de manera insidiosa o tratan de minimizar de manera torticera o tratan de ignorar de manera vergonzosa... si tuvieran más fe en su propia honra que alergia diabólica a un resplandor que les deslumbra los ojos (tan claros y no tanto) y les ofusca su mente incrédula de que nada importante y perdurable pueda haberse realizado sin ellos y lo que es peor, a su pesar.


Como diría Franco de la Masonería, el nordicismo es bueno para los nórdicos y el nordisimo español, también es bueno para los nórdicos... Este es el alfa y el omega que usando de la extrema derecha y de la extrema izquierda, cada cual horadando una singularidad real antigua como es la humanidad de nuestra tierra, tratan de imponer un relato alternativo a la Verdad apoyado en el olvido del acomplejado al que han conquistado su alma, tan contundente en todos sus formas y hasta en sus más discretos flecos y tan reverdecido en cada ocasión en que un pueblo sin rumbo acaba ofreciendo síntomas de agotamiento a sus enemigos.

Ser español de sangre española es lo más a lo que puede aspirar un ser humano capaz de comprender el espíritu de nuestra patria. Así, sea uno rubio o moreno, hermoso o cejijunto, todos habremos de juntar los codos para abrirnos paso o para impedir que otros pasen salvo si es pisando nuestra sangre vertida española.

¿Cómo es posible que odiemos a nuestros abuelos, a nuestro padres y a nosotros mismos? ¿Cómo es posible odiar a nuestras mujeres y a nuestras hijas por no cumplir con un patrón que lo mejor que podemos decir de él, comparativamente y allegados a las leyendas que se pierden en la noche de los tiempos, es que nos resulta exótico?.

Es la guerra por otros medios distintos de la diplomacia. Si la diplomacia es galantería, inteligencia y educación, ésto de ahora es simplemente zafio, grosero, palurdo... Un sin Dios. Y ya saben, si no hay Dios, hay de todo lo demás. Cualquier cosa. Cualquier cosa peor.

Hay una chispa hispánica que algunos pretenden mojar para que no reluzca y al fin, para que sin ese componente fundamental, quedemos en unos animalicos de bajo rango que seríamos buenos en todo pero no los mejores en cada caso.


----------



## Renato (20 Abr 2017)

Antonin Leblanc dijo:


> Algo que nunca han entendido los "nordifóbicos" es que no se critica a algunos Españoles por tener pelo y ojos oscuros. No,no,no. Se les critica por el puto careto de moro gitañol que tienen los muy cabrones.
> 
> Arrekarallo esta en lo correcto.
> Yo soy castaño y de ojo cafe y eso no me hace un marronido. No señor.



Llamarlos españoles me parece un poco exagerado. ¿Son los gitanos también españoles?


----------



## PutinZOG (20 Abr 2017)

Ariki Mau, eres igual de sectario que los nordicistas. ¿Has viajado a Alemania? Goebbels, Hitler, Himmler...son el tipico fenotipo de los alemanes. Con excepcion de Alemania Del Norte, que cultural y geneticamente esta mas cerca de Escandinavia. No se que pretendes mostrar con esas imagenes. 

Hijos de Goebbels:


----------



## Renato (20 Abr 2017)

Antonin Leblanc dijo:


> Pero, ¿Cómo habria que llamarles entonces?.
> Los gitanos viven en España, pero no son Españoles, son de la India.
> 
> No estoy hablando precisamente de gitanos.



Ni idea, pero barrunto que muy españoles no son. Tal vez habría que rescatar el esquema de nuestros antiguos de establecer diferentes categorías de españolidad. Como la distinción entre cristianos viejos y cristianos nuevos pero adaptada a nuestro tiempo. 

Lo que está claro es que igualar a todo el mundo con el status de "español" a secas, incluso al hijo de unos ecuatorianos, no se ajusta ni a la realidad ni a la tradición española.


----------



## Rob1984 (20 Abr 2017)

BGA dijo:


> España es un país de aspecto racial muy heterogéneo....



Bueno teniendo en cuenta que España es uno de los paises etnicamente más homogeneos y antiguos de toda Europa (como atestigua la ciencia) me parece un poco atrevido decir eso, el que haya un 10% aprox de españoles con rasgos tipicos magrebis no invalida nuestra homogeneidad.

El nordicismo tendrá muchos defectos pero hay uno del que deberíamos aprender más y es el de dejar de relativizar y minimizar el concepto etnico, en España predomina lo moreno en la misma proporción que en Suecia lo rubio ¿porque entonces debemos avergonzarnos de nuestra genetica? 

¿Acaso nuestro moreno no es una mera adaptación clímatica a los rigores del sol peninsular? ¿Que hay de malo en ello? Y no me vale la falacia progre de que estamos supermega mezclados, porque eso no es lo que dicen los estudios genéticos. Lo triste seria que tuvieramos la capacidad craneal o el CI medio de un país africano, ¿pero por tener el pelo y los ojos oscuros?? Por favor.... Lo único que le falta a este país es un mayor civismo y una clase politica que este a la altura de la grandeza de nuestra historia, y cuando pase eso seremos la envidia del mundo. Y os lo dice alguien que no tiene precisamente aspecto de moreno mediterráneo.

Además tiene gracia que se diga que el concepto racialista no encaja con la realidad española, cuando en este país ha habido todo tipo de limpiezas de sangre moricas y judias, e incluso un sistema de castas colonial basada en el origen racial de cada invividuo.

¿Donde esta escrito que preservar la identidad étnica de un pueblo tenga que ser con la condición de sea rubio y de ojos claros?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Abr 2017)

Nordicofobos, guau, no se cortan ustedes un pelo con los insultos.
Seguimos atentos al concepto de moro gitañol que de seguro tiene recorrido antropologico academico de primera, pero que segun ñordicistas esquisitos debe de estar relacionado con el pelo castaño y ojos cafel .




Antonin Leblanc dijo:


> Algo que nunca han entendido los "nordifóbicos" es que no se critica a algunos Españoles por tener pelo y ojos oscuros. No,no,no. Se les critica por el puto careto de *moro gitañol* que tienen los muy cabrones.
> 
> Arrekarallo esta en lo correcto.
> Yo soy castaño y de ojo cafe y eso no me hace un marronido. No señor.
> Podria ponerle ejemplos con fotitos pero no me da la gana.





---------- Post added 20-abr-2017 at 23:34 ----------

Demacrar a los ñordicistas quintacolumnistas que hacen subversión Sorosiana en la patria no es odiar a los nordicos.



Asurbadana dijo:


> Yo soy ibérico por parte de padre y de raza báltico del oeste de parte de madre que es la que más me ha quedado. Es decir, algo ario. Rubio, ojos azules, y tal. Y bueno, simplemente somos diferentes. No sé si debemos ser idealizados, no creo.
> Pero para algunas cosas se nos da bien. Quizás mejor que a otros.
> Y otros mejor que nosotros. No sé, somos normales. No sé a qué tanto nordicismo o lo contrario. Simplemente somos uno más y ya está. Que sí, que igual tenemos dotes de liderazgo, pero joder, nada chungo...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Abr 2017)

Bravo, Ariki, por los momentos divertidos que me estás proporcionando con este hilo. Lo de los nordicistas, una vez pasadas las risas, bien pensado no es nada nuevo bajo el sol ibérico.

No son más que una rama de la familia endófoba, con la peculiariddad es que buena parte de ellos se hacen llamar identitarios... (pero no identitarios españoles, sino de cualquier otra cosa).

En realidad entroncan directamente con los afrancesados de hace dos siglos. Desprecio frontal e insultante contra los españoles, algo que tienen en común con buena parte de la progresía.

El esperpento es tal que... he concluído que no pueden ser otra cosa que troyanos -intencionados o no- y cuyo efecto será dañar la imagen, incluso dificultar, una posible irrupción en España de movimientos similares a los que ya hay en Europa.

Nosotros, egoístamente, hemos de ver con buenos ojos que estos tipos se hagan con la bandera "identitaria" anticatólica antes que otros que transmiten mucho menos friquismo.

En fin, saludos a los hijos de bien en este divertidísimo hilo....

PD1: lo importante, en esta Cuaresma y Semana Santa he visitado el foro como espectador, con cierta distancia y puedo constatar sin dudarlo el sesgo que entre todos hemos conseguido darle al foro hacia las claves religosas, teológicas o como se diga imprescindibles para comprender muchas cosas que hasta ahora sólo venían observándose desde un plano materialista y, por tanto, con graves carencias. Creo que hubo unos pocos hilos que marcaron un antes y un después en burbuja.info  Se están asentando los primeros fundamentos de un posicionamiento patriota verdaderamente español, arraigado en nuestra Tradición y tradiciones, desligado y desvinculado de toda mala influencia extranjerizante que empapó a tanto despistado en los pasados lustros... la España eterna empieza a adquirir su posición en internet...

PD2: por cierto, me he llevado una alegría al ver el nuevo avatar del admirado conforero Verto... como me alegré de ver algunas borgoñonas en la manifestación anti ideología de género en las calles de Lima.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Mucho antes de que los progres se decantaran por aplaudir la imnigroción como un fenomeno enriquecedor, que fuere a superar los vetustos modos de vida tradicionales de las comunidades patrias, ya habia parido hembra humana el perfecto cerebro Cuck. Estamos hablando como no de los nordicistas, terribles hominidos portadores de taras genicas que les hicieron denefestrar sus lealtades tribales naturales, para pasar a mostrar exaltado comportamiento voyeaur xenofilico en la figura de los haplotipos I2.
> 
> Esta tara congenita es reciente en la Gran Patria Española, vease cómo los piratas del norte Vikingos fueron demacrados a espadazos por doquier en toda la peninsula, mientras que en otros lugares como en Francia, Gran bretaña y norte de Africa se asentaron formando colonias.
> 
> Por cierto, existe un motivo fundamental a que el polo economico y cultural paso de situarse del mediterraneo al mar del norte; la pirateria Islamica que dejo trasformado en Erial toda costa mediterranea Española por ejemplo. No les bailen el agua a las mentiras de la literatura supremacista Anglo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Abr 2017)

Hombre Bernaldo más claro agua y gracias por comentar. La execrable penosidad de los nordicistas es doble dado que no solo es quitacolumna en el ambito espiritual->reivindicando una gnosis pagana nordica, sino que se atreve a algo que jamas se atrevieron los afrancesados y es una traición de tipo"racial" o poblacional, al plegarse a las escalas geneticas que situan al nordico como ser de luz, frente a las constituciones degeneradas de pueblos inferiores, como el Español.

No en vano Jose Antonio Primo de Rivera (QDEP) malparió un pensamiento de lo Bereber contra lo Germano, ¿que clase de bazofia y veneno moral es esto?, ¿que clase de endofobia, de rechazo a la propia constitución patria es esto? Lo dramatico del asunto es que los jovenes estan siendo seducidos por toda esta propaganda nordicista, presentandose al nordico como al ser de bondad y de virtud, siendo que el mundo sufre porque el poder nordico no se ha manifestado. Es una cosa absurda pero que cala. Y aqui hay que decir las cosas por su nombre, el nordicismo es traición mortal a la patria.



Spoiler






Bernaldo dijo:


> Bravo, Ariki, por los momentos divertidos que me estás proporcionando con este hilo. Lo de los nordicistas, una vez pasadas las risas, bien pensado no es nada nuevo bajo el sol ibérico.
> 
> No son más que una rama de la familia endófoba, con la peculiariddad es que buena parte de ellos se hacen llamar identitarios... (pero no identitarios españoles, sino de cualquier otra cosa).
> 
> ...








---------- Post added 21-abr-2017 at 00:17 ----------

Es más a Hitler no le hubiera temblado el pulso de invadir España de ver militarmente sostenible una invasión dada la negativa de ese ser tan poco nordico como lo era Franco en Hendaya de participar en la contienda, de hecho la cupula de generales nazis así lo considero y desestimo por no hacer un Napoleon 2.0. ¿Donde queda entonces esta supuesta fraternidad pan-aria, suprablanka que postulan los nordicistas? Tontos utiles de intereses foraneos nada mas y nada menos.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Abr 2017)

Así es, solo discrepo en lo que dices de que los jóvenes están siendo seducidos por el nordicismo. Creo que nada más lejos de la realidad, salvo cuatro friquis y sus rollos estormefrontistas la gran mayoría observa entre perpleja y burlona semejante desquicie, algo que como digo ayuda bastante a desprestigiar al identitarismo anticatólico y antiespañol.

Congratulémonos pues...  




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Hombre Bernaldo más claro agua y gracias por comentar. La execrable penosidad de los nordicistas es doble dado que no solo es quitacolumna en el ambito espiritual->reivindicando una gnosis pagana nordica, sino que se atreve a algo que jamas se atrevieron los afrancesados y es una traición de tipo"racial" o poblacional, al plegarse a las escalas geneticas que situan al nordico como ser de luz, frente a las constituciones degeneradas de pueblos inferiores, como el Español.
> 
> No en vano Jose Antonio Primo de Rivera (QDEP) malparió un pensamiento de lo Bereber contra lo Germano, ¿que clase de bazofia y veneno moral es esto?, ¿que clase de endofobia, de rechazo a la propia constitución patria es esto? Lo dramatico del asunto es que los jovenes estan siendo seducidos por toda esta propaganda nordicista, presentandose al nordico como al ser de bondad y de virtud, siendo que el mundo sufre porque el poder nordico no se ha manifestado. Es una cosa absurda pero que cala. Y aqui hay que decir las cosas por su nombre, el nordicismo es traición mortal a la patria.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (21 Abr 2017)

Y por supuesto que Dios se nos está haciendo más presente como respuesta a la hecatombe que se nos cierne, porque Satanas asoma por doquier sus pezuñas. Es en esta dialectica que estos sucesos cobran sentido, incluso el mal se arremolina abiertamente ante el Dragón Rojo como en la inauguración del tunel de San Gotardo.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Abr 2017)

Arrekarallo, páseme el enlace al hilo ese que habla del inventado racialismo de la tradición espannola. 

Gracias, acto seguido me paso a desmontarlo con mucho gusto.

PD: En cuanto a los peruanos de la borgonnona, aunque fueran todos marrones seguiría siendo positivo... pero lo es más que entre ellos había blancos porque ese sector ha venido siendo históricamente el precursor del antihispanismo. Actualmente se está produciendo un movimiento en Hispanoamérica bastante interesante de revisión del leyendanegrismo, de ahí que la alegría sea doble.


----------



## KFJKLL (21 Abr 2017)

Rubio/a-Pelirojo/a ojos azules-verdes > pelo negro ojos marrones. 
Esto ya como 4chan.
Lo siento.

Lo bueno y lo malo está en el alma de cada uno. Pero bueno, igual cada raza comparte una verdad. Y por tanto no todos tenemos el mismo corazón, ni inteligencia, y de ahí que las razas sean importantes... Y que no sea lo mismo una tribu de arios que tribu de marrónidos. Ni sea deseable su mezcla, que en conjunto los arios compartan un comportamiento y una verdad, y *sólo mantenerse puros los arios, porque en tribu lo desearán, mientras que el resto de razas quiere juntarse a los arios por su belleza.*

Es que te pones a pensar e igual hasta lo de las castas puede tener sentido. Pero vamos, que yo ni puta idea, igual estoy equivocado oyes...

*Pero por otro lado el racismo me parece estúpido, y creo que todas las razas más que competir entre ellas nos complementamos y cooperamos. *


----------



## BGA (21 Abr 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Bueno teniendo en cuenta que España es uno de los paises etnicamente más homogeneos y antiguos de toda Europa (como atestigua la ciencia) me parece un poco atrevido decir eso, el que haya un 10% aprox de españoles con rasgos tipicos magrebis no invalida nuestra homogeneidad.



Por decir ésto, dice usted que digo demasiado? :_"España es un país de aspecto racial muy heterogéneo. Con tener un cierto gusto por estas cosas, uno se da cuenta de ello a cada paso. La "mili" es lo que tenía, que en un mismo cuartel e incluso compañí, los había de todos los rincones de España, desde gallegos a catalanes o baleares y desde vasco-navarros a canarios."_

Yo veo aspectos y no tengo la misma facilidad para "ver" el mapa genético de la gente... Si resulta, como si no, que esa diversidad de aspectos no contradice esa homogeneidad genética de la que habla, créame que me trae bastante sin cuidado. España y sus gentes, para lo bueno y menos bueno, tiene un bagaje histórico suficiente como para saber que es lo qué puede dar de sí ¿no le parece?. Por tanto el aspecto "predictivo" del comportamiento de las diferentes razas, encuentra su mejor contraparte en la historia, sobre la que no es posible especular ya que su potencialidad real -no la de las conjeturas derivadas de tantos por ciento de unos genes u otros- ha quedado en evidencia de una manera que a mi juicio, antes que suponer una vergüenza, supone un orgullo. Nuestros "males" obedecen a otros aspectos que los nordicistas se cuidan muy mucho de no poner de manifiesto.



> El nordicismo tendrá muchos defectos pero hay uno del que deberíamos aprender más y es el de dejar de relativizar y minimizar el concepto etnico, en España predomina lo moreno en la misma proporción que en Suecia lo rubio ¿porque entonces debemos avergonzarnos de nuestra genetica?



Me temo que no me ha entendido o no quiere entenderme. ¿He puesto alguna palabra que le induzca a pensar que arrastro alguna vergüenza por ser español?. ¿He puesto en duda acaso la importancia "étnica" en algún momento?. Se lo aclaro: la "etnia" española, esa a la que otros antes que yo y mucho más sabios llamaron "raza española", es la que es como resultado de una larga historia (ya ve, tampoco he dicho nada de la antigüedad de nuestra patria en el sentido en que usted me contesta) de interacción de diferentes tribus con sus diferentes culturas. La étnia, o raza española para mi es un concepto "espiritual", algo que no se estrella contra un mapa genético predeterminado; que lo transciende, que no encorseta de manera definitiva la "libertad" de elección ni la voluntad de "ser"... Español.



> ¿Acaso nuestro moreno no es una mera adaptación clímatica a los rigores del sol peninsular? ¿Que hay de malo en ello? Y no me vale la falacia progre de que estamos supermega mezclados, porque eso no es lo que dicen los estudios genéticos. Lo triste seria que tuvieramos la capacidad craneal o el CI medio de un país africano, ¿pero por tener el pelo y los ojos oscuros?? Por favor.... Lo único que le falta a este país es un mayor civismo y una clase politica que este a la altura de la grandeza de nuestra historia, y cuando pase eso seremos la envidia del mundo. Y os lo dice alguien que no tiene precisamente aspecto de moreno mediterráneo.



Le leo y me cuesta entender que su respuesta vaya dirigida a mi. ¿Está malinterpretando mis palabras intencionadamente o pensó acaso que tenía suficiente con la cabecera de mi escrito para entenderlo en su conjunto?. Podía la menos haber tenido la deferencia de enlazar entero el mensaje, aunque lo hiciera en spoiler, porque tal parece que le ha saltado algún resorte o cortafuegos que o le ha obnubilado para el resto del mensaje, o lo está usando en mi contra de una manera poco cortés y menos inteligente.



> Además tiene gracia que se diga que el concepto racialista no encaja con la realidad española, cuando en este país ha habido todo tipo de limpiezas de sangre moricas y judias, e incluso un sistema de castas colonial basada en el origen racial de cada invividuo.



Tiene tanta gracia como que es verdad y que el concepto racialista ha carecido de importancia en España hasta la penetración de las ideologías nordicistas, es tan verdad como pueda serlo la diferencia de aspectos observables incluso entre hermanos. 

Como dije -que usted no habrá llegado a leer a pesar de estar en la primera línea- al que le gustan estos temas, educa su ojo para apreciar las diferencias y ese es mi caso. Desde bien pequeño. Ésto para mi es un divertimento, una manera de apreciar los "pequeños" detalles que a otros les pasan desapercibidos o no son capaces de apreciarlos si no es a través de los sesgos ideológicos.

Son esos sesgos ideológicos los que no comparto por dos razones bien claras:

-Creo en el destino común de los seres humanos, cada cual con sus peculiaridades, culturas y potencialidades, como creo que ese destino común será el resultado de la interacción libre entre ellos. Para ello, simplemente "miro a España" como un ejemplo a menor escala y observo cómo unos "desarrapados" pudieron hacer tanto siendo tan pocos... Un proyecto, buen mando y la misma Fe o referencia esencial compartida.

-Creo en la libertad última del ser humano y en su dignidad. No puede haber dignidad sin libertad ni voluntad. Aceptar el "destino manifiesto" (¿le suena?) usurpa definitivamente la voluntad y la libertad de aquellos que por una suerte de "ideas diabólicas" deben aceptar ahora y siempre un destino servil y subsidiario de esos hombres que se consideran a sí mismos designados por la divinidad para pastorear y dominar al resto.

España es "clasista" y aunque reconozco ciertos toques de racismo entre las "buenas familias y las demás", éste no ha sido un problema "real" que nos afecte a todos. Muchos herederos de la vieja nobleza española, no pasarían el filtro nordicista "adecuadamente". De hecho, el sambenito leyendanegrista italiano del siglo XVI de ser el español medio moro y medio judío, ha llegado hasta nuestros días y solo duerme la siesta, si mostramos el bajo perfil que no acabe irritando a quienes en el fondo nos siguen mirando por encima del hombro. 

Lo he dicho y lo mantengo: el nordicismo es una colonización por otros medios; una forma más de dividir a los españoles, en este caso, entre los privilegiados por parecer ser más "europeo" que otros dando la espalda al destino compartido que debe gozar toda nación que se precie...



> ¿Donde esta escrito que preservar la identidad étnica de un pueblo tenga que ser con la condición de sea rubio y de ojos claros?



No sea tan vehemente y vuelva a leer mi escrito entero. Se ahorrará salidas por la tangente tan infantiles como esta última.


----------



## Rob1984 (21 Abr 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Tiene tanta gracia como que es verdad y que el concepto racialista ha carecido de importancia en España hasta la penetración de las ideologías nordicistas, es tan verdad como pueda serlo la diferencia de aspectos observables incluso entre hermanos.



El racialismo en España hasta finales del XIX no sólo estuvo muy presente sino que estuvo mucho mas más enraizado que en cualquier país germano o nórdico.

Ya no sólo por los estatutos de pureza de sangre, la distinción entre cristianos nuevos y viejos, el trato discriminatorio de los vaqueiros de Alzada en las Iglesias de Asturias, las ordenanzas del Cestona, las Juntas generales de Álava del siglo XVI y XVII respectivamente. Sino también por la existencia de un sistema de castas en la América Española que clasificaba a los individuos por su origen étnico: españoles, indios, mestizos, castizos, negros, mulatos, castizos, zambos, tornaatrás, tentenelaire, etc

Eso sin contar con episodios como la Gran Redada donde Fernando VI persiguió literalmente el genocidio total de los gitanos en España, que malvado nordicista anti-español era su majestad Fernando VI eh 

En España hasta finales del siglo XIX, si querias entrar como oficial del Ejército o la Armada tenias que presentar un certificado de limpieza de sangre para poder acceder a tan magno puesto, me parece estupendo que te importe un pimiento el racialismo, pero no me vendas el cuento de que eso es un invento aleman y que ha sido siempre ajeno a nosotros, porque los hechos historicos dicen todo lo contrario. 



BGA dijo:


> Lo he dicho y lo mantengo: el nordicismo es una colonización por otros medios; una forma más de dividir a los españoles, en este caso, entre los privilegiados por parecer ser más "europeo" que otros dando la espalda al destino compartido que debe gozar toda nación que se precie...



No es que el nordicismo divida a los españoles, es que divide a los europeos directamente, de la misma forma que el hispanismo nos divide con esas anticuados delirios de un mundo imaginario donde españoles y latinoamericanos luchan a muerte unidos contra las malvadas casacas rojas.



BGA dijo:


> No sea tan vehemente y vuelva a leer mi escrito entero. Se ahorrará salidas por la tangente tan infantiles como esta última.



Que salidas de tangente ni que niño muerto, si sois vosotros los antinordicos, germano anglofobos, y demás antieuropeos, los que estais siempre con esa cantinela de que en España no somos racialmente nordicos como si tuvieramos que ser que ser como ellos y como si eso de alguna justificara el tener que destruir nuestra identidad etnica al dejar caer que como no somos rubios y ojos azules ya nos tenemos que mestizar con sudamericanos, para someterlo todo a un mero y artificial nacionalismo cívico católico en el que los lazos de sangre y el linaje unido a la patria y a nuestros ancestros no importan nada, porque según vosotros la tradición española no le ha dado ninguna importancia a la sangre, cuando la Historia demuestra que eso no es asi y con creces.


----------



## Renato (21 Abr 2017)

He encontrado un testimonio gráfico estremecedor de BGA, Bernaldo, El Arrikitáun y Ariadna loando a la Virgen en la pasada semana santa:

[youtube]20J8pBg1hvU [/youtube]


----------



## San Juan de la Cruz (21 Abr 2017)

El nordicismo deberia abarcar una serie de gamas, no reducirse solo a un fenotipo, concretamente al rubio lechoso de ojos azules, no, para nada. Hay que entender que una parte significativa de la populacion europea y sus descendientes transcontinentales guardan en su interior este preciado regalo de los dioses: bajo la forma de unas lineas distintivas que favorecen sobremanera el buen ver de una persona, realza su hermosura, engrandece su belleza.
Y es cierto: el europeo, el occidental, el de facciones nordicas, es el que detenta el cetro sobre los demas fenotipos, porque es el epitome de la estetica humana. 
No me gustaria incluirme, pues mis facciones, a pesar de que tienen algo de nordico, no son remarcables. Que hoy en dia vivamos bajo la ilusion del relativismo, del ''todo el mundo es guapo y la belleza es subjetiva'', nos deberia hacer entrar la risa floja, pues sabemos que la verdad esta ahi fuera, que es inmutable, que por mucha basura que se le pueda echar encima, aguantara... o resistira en un duelo de embestidas mortales.
He de exponer una nota pesimista: con el cambio poblacional, es decir, con la disminucion de la poblacion europea y occidental, y el aumento de los demas grupos humanos, se producira, quiza irremediablemente, el ahogamiento de un punto de luz blanca en una marea negruzca; en consecuencia, sera la eliminacion paulatina no tan solo de nuestra cultura o lo que queda de ella, sino tambien de un elemento a tener en cuenta: nuestra belleza, un tesoro que hemos ido acumulando a traves de incontables generaciones. La belleza apacigua el alma, cura sus tormentos, ilumina los focos de luz negra que podamos albergar en nuestro interior, nos eleva hasta limites nunca antes visto. 
Yo, desde aqui, me temo lo peor, algo que, por desgracia, puede llegar a ser lo inevitable: la destruccion de una estetica divina.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Abr 2017)

Aupa BGA, razón tienes, solo difieron un poco en cuanto a la homogeneidad española que me parece más evidente que la de cualquier otra nación europea. Me da la impresión de que hasta los islandeses son más heterogéneos que los españoles.

Pero estos ahí siguen con sus películas, jajaja, todo por emperrarse en acercarse a la historia española a través de gafas de imitadores del racismo transpirinaico.

Ni idea de lo que era limpieza de sangre o el significado de castas... pero aún menos interés en preocuparse de averiguarlo, vale más creerse panfletos, prefieren creer lo que quieren ver.


----------



## Il Corvo (21 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> GENIA, si no te importa. Soy GENIA.
> Las españolas de 30 años siguen siendo de raza mediterránea, supergenio. La raza mediterránea es DE MENOR TAMAÑO que la raza nórdica, no desarrolla enfermedades derivadas de su enorme complexión y no sufre las consecuencias de ausencia de VITAMINA D, entre otras cosas.
> ¿Tú sabes por qué un nórdico preferirá mezclarse con una mediterránea antes que con una nórdica? Por algo que se conoce como MEJORA GENÉTICA. Demostrado, hablado y probado hasta el infinito.
> Sois vosotros, los que renegáis de vuestros propios genes, los únicos que atribuís una pureza a la raza nórdica que ellos mismos están deseando perder y necesitan perder en aras a una mejora genética. Lo que dice el OP de la xenofilia no solo es por cuestiones sociales o políticas -aunque últimamente estas se han disparado- sino también por cuestiones genéticas. No hay española que no ligue abundantemente con noruegos, ingleses, fineses, daneses, etc. Ellos son los que NO os entienden a vosotros por despreciar una genética que nos favorece enormemente.
> ...



Tranquila Bujix, yo sí creo que tienes bastante razón. Vivo en Escandinavia y aquí es muy normal destrozarse el hígado con el alcohol, además no está mal visto tener sexo con muchas parejas, con 17 ya han tenido clamidia varias veces. También aquí hay muchos polacos y además están mal vistos, tienen fama de ladrones y de timar con las ayudas, estos también beben hasta destrozarse la salud, más de una muere antes de los 30 por alcoholismo.
Muchas chicas altas, al envejecer, también cogen peso, y acaban pareciendo monstruos.
*Ojo, que también hay gente guapísima por dentro y por fuera, también gente sana que se cuida*
En resumen, gente fea la hay en todos los países, ninguna sociedad es perfecta, todas tienen sus cosas buenas y sus cosas malas, y no está bien despreciarnos a nosotros mismos.


----------



## Bestiaju (21 Abr 2017)

Vaya me he perdido este segundo asalto.

Me gusta lo de "ñordicistas" y "ñórdicos" ¿Tiene "copyright"? 

¿Por que tenemos que usar un palabro extranjero? ¿No se les podría llamar directamente cornudos o cabrones?

Por último ¿Por fin se ha decidido ya Renato a salir del armario?


----------



## BGA (21 Abr 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> El racialismo en España hasta finales del XIX no sólo estuvo muy presente sino que estuvo mucho mas más enraizado que en cualquier país germano o nórdico.



...y por esa razón la compra del estatuto de limpieza de sangre no solo fue un hecho sino que a los judíos conversos sinceros se les "confundía" con los cristianos viejos. La duda acerca de su sincera conversión era el motivo no que fueran étnicamente judíos. Judío fue Antonio Pérez y mira dónde llegó antes de traicionar al Felipe II. Santa Teresa y Juan de la Cruz eran también de origen judío, como el propio Torquemada, martillo de herejes...

La lista de judios conversos y criptojudíos no es manca. Si tantas diferencia podría haber "de aspecto", no sería tan difícil que ellos solos se delataran.









> Ya no sólo por los estatutos de pureza de sangre, la distinción entre cristianos nuevos y viejos, el trato discriminatorio de los vaqueiros de Alzada en las Iglesias de Asturias, las ordenanzas del Cestona, las Juntas generales de Álava del siglo XVI y XVII respectivamente. Sino también por la existencia de un sistema de castas en la América Española que clasificaba a los individuos por su origen étnico: españoles, indios, mestizos, castizos, negros, mulatos, castizos, zambos, tornaatrás, tentenelaire, etc



"De Alzada", de no estarse quietos... Es difícil aceptar para una profesión que arraiga o es disponible por voluntad de terceros a alguien con una cultura nómada. ¿Racismo?. Parece usted de Podemos...



> Eso sin contar con episodios como la Gran Redada donde Fernando VI persiguió literalmente el genocidio total de los gitanos en España, que malvado nordicista anti-español era su majestad Fernando VI eh



¿Por la raza, por la étnia o por su cultura?. Es un pueblo qeu se resiste a la integración en las sociedades de acogida. ¿Sigue pensando que es por una cuestión meramente racial, como en el caso judío?.



> En España hasta finales del siglo XIX, si querias entrar como oficial del Ejército o la Armada tenias que presentar un certificado de limpieza de sangre para poder acceder a tan magno puesto, me parece estupendo que te importe un pimiento el racialismo, pero no me vendas el cuento de que eso es un invento aleman y que ha sido siempre ajeno a nosotros, porque los hechos historicos dicen todo lo contrario.



¿Temían acaso a los judaizantes que verían como un tributo a su "raza" y memoria perjudicar los intereses de España?. Sin duda. Pasó a pesar de todos los cuidados que pusieron en ello...



> No es que el nordicismo divida a los españoles, es que divide a los europeos directamente, de la misma forma que el hispanismo nos divide con esas anticuados delirios de un mundo imaginario donde españoles y latinoamericanos luchan a muerte unidos contra las malvadas casacas rojas.



Estamos de acuerdo en lo de que "divide" a los europeos y también a los españoles. Nunca he dicho otra cosa. Respecto al mundo imaginario, eso ocurrió realmente y puede que tenga su versión moderna no tardando. Pero sea así o no, el determinismo racial no será el obstáculo en el caso español. Hay otros mucho más "penetrantes" como es el desconocimiento de la verdadera historia compartida gracias a esos "norteños" que no han parado de mentir hasta sangrarles la lengua.





> Que salidas de tangente ni que niño muerto, si sois vosotros los antinordicos, germano anglofobos, y demás antieuropeos, los que estais siempre con esa cantinela de que en España no somos racialmente nordicos como si tuvieramos que ser que ser como ellos y como si eso de alguna justificara el tener que destruir nuestra identidad etnica al dejar caer que como no somos rubios y ojos azules ya nos tenemos que mestizar con sudamericanos, para someterlo todo a un mero y artificial nacionalismo cívico católico en el que los lazos de sangre y el linaje unido a la patria y a nuestros ancestros no importan nada, porque según vosotros la tradición española no le ha dado ninguna importancia a la sangre, cuando la Historia demuestra que eso no es asi y con creces.



No tengo ningún problema con nadie en el tu a tu, sea inglés, moro o de Pernambuco. Mis motivos son "históricos" y también actuales. Es una lucha entre cosmovisiones distintas y al parecer antitéticas. No ha sido España la creadora de leyendas negras contra sus enemigos y al contrario, han sido muchos los españoles que han evitado enfrentarse a ella siquiera explicándosela a sus alumnos, permitiendo interiorizar un paquete de complejos que aún persisten. Somos más de dedicarnos a lo nuestro. Las manías, de haberlas, son "defensivas"; de hartazgo. De tomarnos por el pito un sereno cuando tenemos tanto de qué presumir y ellos tanto que callar.

Rubios o morenos, altos o bajos, tengo claro que el mejor español es aquel que tiene la voluntad de serlo. No insista en responderme como si hubiera dicho algo distinto de lo que he dicho. Sus "apreciaciones", sinceramente, no describen ni mi actitud ni mi pensamiento.

Ah, si quiere hacer un alegato contra el desprecio por nuestra realidad racial, no me busque a mí. Cada uno en su casa y Dios en la de todos. Cada cual tiene perfecto derecho a que sus hijos y nietos se le parezcan. "Contaminaciones" las justas pero la libertad de elegir quién ha de ser el padre o la madre de tus hijos, que no la toquen los que convertirían la natalidad en una fábrica de rebaños con pedigrí.


----------



## hemingway (21 Abr 2017)

Los_Liadora dijo:


> ¡Buen hilo!
> 
> Después cuando hayais terminado de debatir sobre el color de la mierda, recordad que seguimos estando invadidos de gremlins marrones y negros por todos lados.
> 
> Que alguien ponga la escena de braveheart donde el gordo corta la mesa de los nobles por la mitad con el hacha a dos manos. :



Básicamente. 

El problema es que algunos consideran a parte de esos gremlins marrones como hermanos. 

Una cosa es que España reivindique su lugar en la historia y aproveche sus lazos histórico-culturales con el otro lado del charco para enfocarlos de una manera provechosa y beneficiosa para el país. Que articule una especie de Commonwealth alternativa o qué se yo, y otra negar las obvias diferencias raciales, culturales y sociales que median entre un español y un amerindio. Es que no jodamos. 

Estoy por pensar que ninguno de estos ha tratado con esa gente. No digo que sean tan basura como los moros o gitanos (en ese sentido me parecen hasta un mal menor), pero es obvio que son diferentes coño (se aprecia una mayor tendencia al infantilismo, al histrionismo, a la vagancia, al postureo, a la lujuria, a los placeres inmediatos, a la falta de orden...). Que lo respiras joder. 

Y ojo, que ha habido guachupis que me han caído bien (más que cualquier otro colectivo inmigrante diría yo), pero vamos a ser sinceros. Si sus países están como están, es por algo. A ver si ahora va a ser casualidad que la relación entre genética amerindia y subdesarrollo sea directamente proporcional en todo el continente. 

Los criollos son los únicos que considero asimilables. En el sentido de que podríamos acoger a un buen número de ellos sin tercermundizarnos. A esos igual si podría considerarlos hermanos. Lo malo es que lo criollos no son los que vienen aquí. De momento se conforman con encerrarse en los barrios bunker de sus países o tirar a EEUU. Muchos de ellos son gente cualificada y claro, ¿Qué cojones pinta un trabajador cualificado en un mercado laboral como el español que es un puto erial? Somos incapaces de atraer talento y pasa lo que pasa, que de esos lares solo viene el lumpen marrón más descastado oliendo la paga, y se nota. 

Ya que he arrancado, diré una cosa más. 

A mí la panchitización de España me parece 1000 veces más peligrosa que el Islam. En el sentido de que lo considero un vector de tercermundización mucho más dañino e influyente en el tejido social patrio. Lo "bueno" que tienen los moros es que se segregan ellos solos (nosotros no íbamos a hacerlo porque somos very tolerant y tal). Se recluyen en sus barrios, van a sus tiendas, a sus templos, hasta que crean una estructura pseudo-estatal paralela como ya están haciendo en algunos países de Europa. No hay (no a niveles preocupantes) una tasa consistente de mestizaje con la comunidad autóctona (normal, sus filosofías de vida son ahora mismo el día y la noche).

En cambio los panchitos se mueven como pez en el agua dentro de la actual ola de decadencia erótico-festiva pachanguera que vivimos en esta España cada día más bananera. Su influencia es terrible. No hay más que ver la música que suena hoy en día en la mayoría de discotecas de país. Es increíble como han conseguido acaparar el panorama musical y cultural del estrato joven de este país, que se ha comido con patatas conceptos como el perreo, la promiscuidad desenfrenada, el baboseo más cutre, la ropa de zorra, los peinados horteras... 

Además, antes de que alguno se empiece a pajear con ideas de hermandad hispana y tal, recuerdo que esta corriente "latina" se encuentra mirando a EEUU, bebiendo de las putapénicas fuentes del SWAG (vamos, una copia mala de los afroamericanos) y otras demigrancias de guetto neoyorkino.

Toda esa mierda viene de allí y está teniendo en la juventud un impacto disgregador y degenerativo muchísimo mayor que el Islam, ya os lo digo.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Abr 2017)

Jeje, BGA, parte de la aparente confusión se despeja en cuanto hacemos una clasificación entre identitarios o indigenistas europeos. 

Podemos comenzar por dos básicas:

- identitarios nordicistas (los de chiste y, por tanto, más interesantes para nosotros).
- identitarios a secas (estos tienen un dedo más de frente, pues al menos tienen coherencia en rechazar el nordicismo absurdo).

Rechazar el nordicismo no tiene nada que ver con nordofobia pero a algunos les gusta mistificar--> pa difamar, claro está.

Un católico no debe tener ni alardear de fobia hacia ninguna raza o subraza, nórdica o sureña, occidental u oriental.

Hay que reconocer lo divertido de este tema. Mi curiosidad por los nordicistas, en el sentido de si su acción desprestigiante de los identitarios es intencionada o no va en aumento.

¿Tú qué crees, BGA?¿Se puede ser tan friqui o... ves estrategia detrás de estos personajes?


----------



## Renato (21 Abr 2017)

hemingway dijo:


> Básicamente.
> 
> El problema es que algunos consideran a parte de esos gremlins marrones como hermanos.
> 
> ...



Hay que estar muy enfermo de la cabeza o ser papista, que es lo mismo, para sentirse más cercano de un marrón ecuatoriano que de un francés o un italiano.


----------



## Bestiaju (21 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Hay que estar muy enfermo de la cabeza o ser papista, que es lo mismo, para sentirse más cercano de un marrón ecuatoriano que de un francés o un italiano.



Por lo pronto con un marrón ecuatoriano usted podría mantener esta misma conversación sin mayor problema....

Con un frances o un italiano ya puede ir aprendiendo ingles o algún otro idioma...


----------



## Renato (21 Abr 2017)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Por lo pronto con un marrón ecuatoriano usted podría mantener esta misma conversación sin mayor problema....
> 
> Con un frances o un italiano ya puede ir aprendiendo ingles o algún otro idioma...



Yo el francés lo domino bastante bien.


----------



## Bestiaju (21 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Yo el francés lo domino bastante bien.



Jajajaja LE CREO, le creo... 

No hace falta que lo jure. 

Y sabe lo mejor de todo. Que esta maestría suya recién confesada le ayudará a "comunicarse" con cualquiera de ellos, el marrón ecuatoriano o el frances de origen tunecino.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Abr 2017)

:XX: :fiufiu:



bestiaxu dijo:


> Jajajaja LE CREO, le creo...
> 
> No hace falta que lo jure.
> 
> Y sabe lo mejor de todo. Que esta maestría suya recién confesada le ayudará a "comunicarse" con cualquiera de ellos, el marrón ecuatoriano o el frances de origen tunecino.


----------



## Renato (21 Abr 2017)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Jajajaja LE CREO, le creo...
> 
> No hace falta que lo jure.
> 
> Y sabe lo mejor de todo. Que esta maestría suya recién confesada le ayudará a comunicarse con cualquiera de ellos, el marrón ecuatoriano o el frances de origen tunecino.



hablo francés e inglés y me defiendo en italiano. Pero el idioma no lo es todo. ¿De qué voy a hablar con un ecuatoriano por mucho que compartamos el idioma? ¿De cómo sobrevivir con un dolar al día? ¿De rebuscar en la basura y esnifar pegamento? Con el francés pese a la barrera comunicativa de no ser nativo en su idioma al menos comparto un universo cultural más amplio, sus realidades son las mías en mayor medida. El idioma no lo es todo, igual que tampoco lo es la raza.


----------



## hemingway (21 Abr 2017)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Por lo pronto con un marrón ecuatoriano usted podría mantener esta misma conversación sin mayor problema....
> 
> Con un frances o un italiano ya puede ir aprendiendo ingles o algún otro idioma...



Una cosa es entender lo que uno dice, hable español o swahili, y otra cosa es sentirse cercano a la idiosincrasia, filosofía, hábitos o comportamientos del otro. Me parece que es lógico. 

Mi pareja es serbia y ya te digo que me siento mucho más cercano a ella y a los suyos que a algunos colegas panchitos que he tenido. La mentalidad europea se reconoce a si misma, es la que es, y se nota.


----------



## Bestiaju (21 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> hablo francés e inglés y me defiendo en italiano. Pero el idioma no lo es todo. ¿De qué voy a hablar con un ecuatoriano por mucho que compartamos el idioma? ¿De cómo sobrevivir con un dolar al día? ¿De rebuscar en la basura y esnifar pegamento? Con el francés pese a la barrera comunicativa de no ser nativo en su idioma al menos comparto un universo cultural más amplio, sus realidades son las mías en mayor medida. El idioma no lo es todo, igual que tampoco lo es la raza.



¿Nada de griego entonces? Me cachis debería solventar esa laguna a la mayor brevedad posible... 

Y es que claro, todos los ecuatorianos son indígenas de los Andes a los que aún la visión de una TV les provoca un estupor casi sobrenatural.... 



hemingway dijo:


> Una cosa es entender lo que uno dice, hable español o swahili, y otra cosa es sentirse cercano a la idiosincrasia, filosofía, hábitos o comportamientos del otro. Me parece que es lógico.
> 
> Mi pareja es serbia y ya te digo que me siento mucho más cercano a ella y a los suyos que a algunos colegas panchitos que he tenido. La mentalidad europea se reconoce a si misma, es la que es, y se nota.



¿Cercano en que?

Porque no hace tantos años le recuerdo, no muchos más que veinte, serbios, croatas y bosnios dieron una auténtica lección al mundo de genuina "civilización" europea....

Ahhh que su serbia es de otra pasta ademas es "ñordica" como una valkiria teutona y la mar de apañada. Pues olé sus cojones....

Ahora solo falta que venga el que tiene una novia ecuatoriana que sea un angel y entre vosotros os poneis de acuerdo o intentais dilucidar quien la chupa mejor...


----------



## Renato (21 Abr 2017)

Para bestiaxu un francés es nórdico, un serbio es nórdico. Todo lo que no sea un panchito o un gitano es nórdico. No entiendo por qué tenéis divinizados a los panchitos. ¿Solo porque son subnormales ?


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Abr 2017)

Qué jefe el bestiaxu, cómo manda, cómo domina y torea al fusco morlaco...



En cuanto a los balcánicos, lamentablemente solo los eslovenos y parte de los croatas vienen demostrando un nivel.



bestiaxu dijo:


> ¿Nada de griego entonces? Me cachis debería solventar esa laguna a la mayor brevedad posible...


----------



## hemingway (22 Abr 2017)

bestiaxu dijo:


> ¿Nada de griego entonces? Me cachis debería solventar esa laguna a la mayor brevedad posible...
> 
> Y es que claro, todos los ecuatorianos son indígenas de los Andes a los que aún la visión de una TV les provoca un estupor casi sobrenatural....
> 
> ...



Pueblos europeos guerreando entre ellos. Lo nunca visto. ¿Y? Aquí todavía tenemos algunos abuelos que se fostiaron de lo lindo en el 36. O mismamente en mi tierra conozco a gente que disculpaba tiros en la nuca hasta el día de ayer. Muy civilizado todo.

No es nuestra historia lo que nos hace mejores o peores. Cada pueblo tiene sus luces y sombras. Es cómo articulamos nuestra sociedad y que tipo de ciudadanos creamos. Te reto a que viajes a Belgrado y lo visites durante un par de días a tu aire. Trata con la gente y conócela. Después haz lo mismo con cualquier capital latinoamericana. Y me cuentas los resultados.


----------



## Renato (22 Abr 2017)

hemingway dijo:


> Pueblos europeos guerreando entre ellos. Lo nunca visto. ¿Y? Aquí todavía tenemos algunos abuelos que se fostiaron de lo lindo en el 36. O mismamente en mi tierra conozco a gente que disculpaba tiros en la nuca hasta el día de ayer. Muy civilizado todo.
> 
> No es nuestra historia lo que nos hace mejores o peores. Cada pueblo tiene sus luces y sombras. Es cómo articulamos nuestra sociedad y que tipo de ciudadanos creamos. Te reto a que viajes a Belgrado y lo visites durante un par de días a tu aire. Trata con la gente y conócela. Después haz lo mismo con cualquier capital latinoamericana. Y me cuentas los resultados.



En España si existieran divisiones religiosas como en los Balcanes la guerra de Yugoslavia se habría quedado en un juego de niños. Aunque a lo mejor habría venido bien para limpiar el país de papistas. Me parece muy ruin descalificar a los pobres yugoslavos cuando nosotros tenemos mucho que callar en cainismos, máxime cuando aquí nadie nos ha espoleado desde el exterior como sucedió en Yugoslavia donde Alemania fomentó que se mataran para sacar tajada.


----------



## hemingway (22 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Para bestiaxu un francés es nórdico, *un serbio es nórdico*. Todo lo que no sea un panchito o un gitano es nórdico. No entiendo por qué tenéis divinizados a los panchitos. ¿Solo porque son subnormales ?



This. He flipado con lo de "ñordica" ::

PD: Tiene bastantes rasgos nórdicos (más que la serbia media) pero obviamente es eslava. ¿Y qué? A ver si los obsesos del nordicismo van a ser éstos.


----------



## Renato (22 Abr 2017)

hemingway dijo:


> This. He flipado con lo de "ñordica" ::
> 
> PD: Tiene bastantes rasgos nórdicos (más que la serbia media) pero obviamente es eslava. ¿Y qué? A ver si los obsesos del nordicismo van a ser éstos.



Yo sospecho que esta gente tienen muchos complejos. Quizás son el producto de un escarceo de juventud entre la puta del pueblo y un feriante gitano y por eso solo ven a otros marrones como "de los suyos". Los demás son "nórdicos", gente mala que les recuerdan el truño genético que son. La hermandad católica es una excusa , de hecho en hispanoamérica dada vez quedan menos católicos porque el evangelismo avanza a velocidad de crucero.


----------



## hemingway (22 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> En España si existiera una división religiosa como en los Balcanes la guerra de Yugoslavia se habría quedado en un juego de niños. Aunque a lo mejor habría venido bien para limpiar el país de papistas.



Coincido. 

Demos las gracias a estos grandes:













Muy hispanistas y muy poco tolerantes ellos con los marrónidos, por cierto. Ese rubicundo Felipe III es muy sospechoso. ¿Ñordicismo infiltrado en la santa cúpula de la hermandad hispana universal? :XX:


----------



## hemingway (22 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Yo sospecho que esta gente tienen muchos complejos. *Quizás son el producto de un escarceo de juventud entre la puta del pueblo y un feriante gitano y por eso solo ven a otros marrones como "de los suyos"*. Los demás son "nórdicos", gente mala que les recuerdan el truño genético que son. La hermandad católica es una excusa , de hecho en hispanoamérica dada vez quedan menos católicos porque el evangelismo avanza a velocidad de crucero.



Ay diomio :XX:

Los herejes les están comiendo el terreno en su patio trasero. Tiene que ser duro para ellos. :XX:


----------



## Bestiaju (22 Abr 2017)

hemingway dijo:


> Pueblos europeos guerreando entre ellos. Lo nunca visto. ¿Y? Aquí todavía tenemos algunos abuelos que se fostiaron de lo lindo en el 36. O mismamente en mi tierra conozco a gente que disculpaba tiros en la nuca hasta el día de ayer. Muy civilizado todo.
> 
> No es nuestra historia lo que nos hace mejores o peores. Cada pueblo tiene sus luces y sombras. Es cómo articulamos nuestra sociedad y que tipo de ciudadanos creamos. Te reto a que viajes a Belgrado y lo visites durante un par de días a tu aire. Trata con la gente y conócela. Después haz lo mismo con cualquier capital latinoamericana. Y me cuentas los resultados.



¿Cuenta Miami?

¿Ahora va a resultar que lo reducimos todo a un problema de seguridad ciudadana?

¿Que pensaría un cubano o un argentino de un español en el año 50?

Mire usted no me hace falta. Intentar reducir por ejemplo México al narcotráfico, los asesinatos o el PRI es ridículo. 

Soy yo el que le recomienda pasarse por ejemplo por Salamanca, posiblemente la primera ciudad española en número de estudiantes iberoamericanos. Interactúe con algunos de ellos, marrones, blancos o a medio cocer... luego me explica que barreras culturales insalvables y totalmente ajenas a la idiosincrasia peninsular son estas de las que estamos hablando.

Hombre si de lo que se trata es de convencerme que es mucho mejor echarse de novia a una serbia con un doctorado en Filosofía que a la hermana de un ñeta o pandillero hondureño no se preocupe que ya estoy convencido...

Por cierto pase unas vacaciones en Costa Rica, verá como no todo es como se lo pintan. 

---------- Post added 22-abr-2017 at 00:15 ----------




Renato dijo:


> En España si existieran divisiones religiosas como en los Balcanes la guerra de Yugoslavia se habría quedado en un juego de niños. Aunque a lo mejor habría venido bien para limpiar el país de papistas. Me parece muy ruin descalificar a los pobres yugoslavos cuando nosotros tenemos mucho que callar en cainismos, máxime cuando aquí nadie nos ha espoleado desde el exterior como sucedió en Yugoslavia donde Alemania fomentó que se mataran para sacar tajada.



¿Anda ahora va a resultar que tambien es luterano? Pues será entonces que se ha equivocado de bando. Igual debería emigrar a algunos de esos paises tan poco papistas y convertirse por arte magia en el marronido meridional que va a contaminarles la raza.... 

Ahhhh no, que usted es rubio, de ojos garzos, metro noventa y apolíneo como media Burbuja al menos... 



Renato dijo:


> Yo sospecho que esta gente tienen muchos complejos. Quizás son el producto de un escarceo de juventud entre la puta del pueblo y un feriante gitano y por eso solo ven a otros marrones como "de los suyos". Los demás son "nórdicos", gente mala que les recuerdan el truño genético que son. La hermandad católica es una excusa , de hecho en hispanoamérica dada vez quedan menos católicos porque el evangelismo avanza a velocidad de crucero.



Pues mejor no le digo lo que yo sospecho de sus conocimientos idiomáticos y su amor por los rubicundos mozalbetes de aspecto vikingo...


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

Chaval, mira que te tenía visto desde hace años pero sólo en los últimos meses he descubierto la ficha que eres, me está empezando a doler la tabla de la risa.




bestiaxu dijo:


> ...


----------



## Rob1984 (22 Abr 2017)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Por la raza, por la étnia o por su cultura?. Es un pueblo qeu se resiste a la integración en las sociedades de acogida. ¿Sigue pensando que es por una cuestión meramente racial, como en el caso judío?.



Por las tres cosas ni más ni menos, la no integración de un pueblo obecede a patrones culturales, que a su vez se sustenta de una base genética, ya que la cultura es la manifestación de un conjunto de personas con unas características fíicas similares, unidas por lazos genéticos en común. Por mucho que repitan algunos, jamás se podrá separar raza de la cultura.




BGA dijo:


> Rubios o morenos, altos o bajos, tengo claro que el mejor español es aquel que tiene la voluntad de serlo.



100% de acuerdo.




BGA dijo:


> Ah, si quiere hacer un alegato contra el desprecio por nuestra realidad racial, no me busque a mí. Cada uno en su casa y Dios en la de todos. Cada cual tiene perfecto derecho a que sus hijos y nietos se le parezcan. "Contaminaciones" las justas pero la libertad de elegir quién ha de ser el padre o la madre de tus hijos, que no la toquen los que convertirían la natalidad en una fábrica de rebaños con pedigrí.



Yo no desprecio la raza española, al contrario, creo que deberiamos valorar un poquito más nuestro legado genetico o por lo menos no ignorarlo tanto en estos tiempos donde peligran tanto debido a la multicullturalidad que nos estan imponiendo las élites, pocos pueblos europeos pueden presumir de tener una homogeneidad etnica como la nuestra, quizas no sea la más pura en si misma, pero llevamos demasiados milenios como para perderla ahora por culpa de los intereses de unos viejos encorbatados que les interesa más el dinero que su Patria.
En Francia ya te digo yo que nunca le han dado tanta importancia a la limpieza de sangre como aqui, pero te aseguro que muchos darian lo que fuera para por tener unos Reyes Catolicos que expulsaran de un plumazo a todos los musulmanes que estan destruyendo la identidad del pais, uno no valora lo que tiene hasta que lo pierde.

Lo que me molesta de aqui es que parece que los pueblos germanos y nordicos son los únicos que pueden tener ese privilegio de homogeneidad por ser simplemente de pelo y ojos claros dentro de ella cada una con sus propias particularidades regionales, pero que entre todas hace una suma de lo que nos identifica y define como español, ya sea siendo morenos y de piel bronceada y rubios de tez clara.

Ni tampoco soy quien para decirte con quien tienes que tener descendencia, hasta ahi podiamos llegar, el mestizaje siempre ha existido y existira, esto no es lo que me preocupa pues la genetica en España con toda la ola de invasones que hemos tenido apenas ha cambiado desde la llegada de los celtas centroeuropeos, cuando hablo de mantener identidad etnica no lo hago refiriendome al mestizaje, estoy señalando a los de arriba, a los que han permitido que hayan entrado casi 5 millones de inmigrantes en los ultimos 16 años y que ahora muchos esten pagando las consecuencias con sueldos dumpeados y sin posibilidad de poder acceder a un puesto de trabajo.

Seria interesante intentar al menos acercar posturas entre hispanistas e indigenistas europeos como nos llama Bernaldo, quien sabe lo que podría surgir de ahi, es cuestión de intentarlo


----------



## Renato (22 Abr 2017)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Soy yo el que le recomienda pasarse por ejemplo por Salamanca, posiblemente la primera ciudad española en número de estudiantes iberoamericanos. Interactúe con algunos de ellos, marrones, blancos o a medio cocer... luego me explica que barreras culturales insalvables y totalmente ajenas a la idiosincrasia peninsular son estas de las que estamos hablando.



El colectivo de universitarios sudamericanos no es representativo de la idiosincrasia del país de origen, porque hay una desproporción de blancos criollos masones antihispanos. Los cuales son una minoría bastante reducida. La ética colectiva la define la masa que no tiene medios para venir a España a cursar estudios universitarios.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

A tí te meto dentro de los identitarios con un dedo más de frente que los nordicistas (como Gothaus, etc)...

Creo que deberíais leer más atentamente a Ariki Mau, es el tipo más radicalmente etnicista pro español de este foro DE LARGO. Al menos yo no he visto hasta el momento cosa semejante. de extremista que es el tipo considero su intención impracticable hoy día, pues los propios identitarios se le echarían encima por sentirse discriminados.

Algunos deberíais quitaros esa venda aunque yo, para ser sincero en mi imparcialidad prefiero que el discurso nordicista triunfe como abanderado del indigenismo europeísta.



Rob1984 dijo:


> Seria interesante intentar al menos acercar posturas entre hispanistas e indigenistas europeos como nos llama Bernaldo, quien sabe lo que podría surgir de ahi, es cuestión de intentarlo


----------



## Bestiaju (22 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> El colectivo de universitarios sudamericanos no es representativo de la idiosincrasia del país de origen, porque hay una desproporción de blancos criollos masones antihispanos. Los cuales son una minoría bastante reducida. La ética colectiva la define la masa que no tiene medios para venir a España a cursar estudios universitarios.



Por supuesto y una eslava moscovita de encanto indiscutible y rostro angelical representa a la perfección a miles de sus compatriotas alcoholizados, garrulos o mafiosos...

Osea que tanto rollo para volver al "volkgeist" de toda la vida...

Y supongo que el espiritu de cada pueblo viene conformado por aquellas características que a usted en sus extensos conocimientos idiómaticos y real gana le peta en cada momento asignarles. 

Algo así como los mapitas de colores de Mr Nini, pero aplicado a la "cultura" y temperamentos de las gentes.

Hasta aquí, son ladrones, vagos, taimados y maleantes... si ya pasas de esta linea, obramos el milagro, además de pálidos y sonrosados vemos gente trabajadora, cabal y noble... 

Cuidado que no digo yo que cada uno tenga su idiosincrasia. Solo que me parece igual de dificil que entre un argentino y usted se pongan de acuerdo sobre las esencias del pueblo argentino, como que ocurra eso mismo si son un ingles y un español los que hablan sobre España. 

Le deseo suerte convenciendo a cualquiera de ellos de que usted en un celtibero de pura raza tan ario como un cualquier anglo del danelaw.


----------



## Renato (22 Abr 2017)

hemingway dijo:


> Ay diomio :XX:
> 
> Los herejes les están comiendo el terreno en su patio trasero. Tiene que ser duro para ellos. :XX:



La actitud de los papistas respecto a los hermanos cobrisos es como la de un omega pagafantas frente a la hembrota de sus sueños que lo desprecia pero él insiste e insiste , degradándose a cada paso como persona y por tanto volviéndose menos deseable ante ella, que en el fondo lo que quiere es un macho que la trate como la guarra sucia que es. Por eso el panchito medio en realidad siempre respetará y admirará más a los EEUU que a España, porque la pretendida hermandad cobrisa la ve como una debilidad. Si un país como España los trata de igual a igual significa que entonces muy poderosos no deben ser, ergo lo español pierde todo atractivo para ellos. A menor CI la psique animalesca basada en dinámicas de sumisión y dominancia se acentúan...


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

Meeeeeeek, error.... entrando a debatir con el fusco ahí donde el toreo estaba siendo apoteósico, Ezulín?

Vuelve a la suerte de banderillas...  



bestiaxu dijo:


> Por supuesto y una eslava moscovita de encanto indiscutible y rostro angelical representa a la perfección a miles de sus compatriotas alcoholizados, garrulos o mafiosos...
> 
> Osea que tanto rollo para volver al "volkgeist" de toda la vida...
> 
> ...


----------



## Renato (22 Abr 2017)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Le deseo suerte convenciendo a cualquiera de ellos de que usted en un celtibero de pura raza tan ario como un cualquier anglo del danelaw.



Se te nota instruido. Los del danelaw eran vikingos, no anglos.::


----------



## Bestiaju (22 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Se te nota instruido. Los del danelaw eran vikingos, no anglos.::



Los del danelaw eran daneses. Y supongo que mucho tiempo despues son ingleses, lo mismo que los normandos. 

O me va a decir que los anglos actuales son los descendientes unicamente de las tribus germánicas que invaden Britania cuando se larga Roma.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2017 at 01:04 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Meeeeeeek, error.... entrando a debatir con el fusco ahí donde el toreo estaba siendo apoteósico, Ezulín?
> 
> Vuelve a la suerte de banderillas...



Hombre esto es como todo, se alterna la verónica, con el pase de pecho o el salto de la rana...


----------



## Rob1984 (22 Abr 2017)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Soy yo el que le recomienda pasarse por ejemplo por Salamanca, posiblemente la primera ciudad española en número de estudiantes iberoamericanos. Interactúe con algunos de ellos, marrones, blancos o a medio cocer... luego me explica que barreras culturales insalvables y totalmente ajenas a la idiosincrasia peninsular son estas de las que estamos hablando.



Hombre eso esta muy bien, pero ese contexto al que apelas no deja der completamente residual y ni de lejos refleja la realidad de la inmigración sudamericana en España.

En Madrid barrios tipo Vallecas o Villaverde la gente empieza a estar cansada de ellos: pandilleros, borrachos, peleas y todo tipo de grescas, gran parte de culpa la tiene en que no saben beber, alli hay mucha cultura del alcohol, ellos no saben controlarse y encima tienen una genetica muy mala para tolerar el alcohol, el alcohol, les vuelve violentos, en ese sentido dejan mucho que desear. 

Lo mismo pasa con los pisos, en los barrios donde ya se concentran los precios estan bajando porque tienen fama de ser muy incivicos, ya hay hasta gente ya esta dejando de alquilarles pisos porque al irse lo dejan destrozados, no te pagan el alquiler, ni la comunidad porque se van a su país, ruidos y golpes a todas horas, no respetan el silencio, como vecinos son pésimos. Y esto siempre pasa con los sudamericanos, ni los chinos, ni los rumanos son tan molestos, los peores en este sentido son los ecuatorianos con diferencia. A ese vecino español que los esta sufriendo dile que ellos culturalmente son como nosotros y que hay que aceptarlos como son, no te extrañe entonces que te mande a hacer puñetas en ese mismo momento.

Y ojo que yo prefiero la inmigración sudamericana mil veces a la marroqui o la rumana, pero las cosas son como son para lo bueno y lo malo.


----------



## Renato (22 Abr 2017)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Le deseo suerte convenciendo a cualquiera de ellos de que usted en un celtibero de pura raza tan ario como un cualquier anglo del danelaw.



Yo no quiero convencer a nadie, sois los papistas los que queréis convencer a los panchos de una unidad cobrisa cósmica católica que ellos repudian por activa y por pasiva. El lugar de España está con otros países afines como Francia e Italia, no con los machupichus. ¿Tan raro es?


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

España no necesita inmigración, ni nórdica ni sudamericana, ni mucho menos mora.

Y a los incívicos patada en culo y a su casa, sean de los Cárpatos, de Liverpool o de Cajamarca.

Qué tendrá que ver el culo con las cuatro témporas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2017)

Bien por ellos, solo mentaba que para estar los rubiales detras de altas culturas mediterraneas, ya podian haber liderado su propio movimiento ñordico pero nos encontramos con braquicefalos y un "marronido" tipo goebles.



PutinZOG dijo:


> Ariki Mau, eres igual de sectario que los nordicistas. ¿Has viajado a Alemania? Goebbels, Hitler, Himmler...son el tipico fenotipo de los alemanes. Con excepcion de Alemania Del Norte, que cultural y geneticamente esta mas cerca de Escandinavia. No se que pretendes mostrar con esas imagenes.
> 
> Hijos de Goebbels:



Haremos distinción entre ateos nuevos y ateos viejos para no ser hoscurantistas y hatrasados.



Renato dijo:


> Ni idea, pero barrunto que muy españoles no son. Tal vez habría que rescatar el esquema de nuestros antiguos de establecer diferentes categorías de españolidad. Como la distinción entre cristianos viejos y cristianos nuevos pero adaptada a nuestro tiempo.
> 
> Lo que está claro es que igualar a todo el mundo con el status de "español" a secas, incluso al hijo de unos ecuatorianos, no se ajusta ni a la realidad ni a la tradición española.


----------



## Renato (22 Abr 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Haremos distinción entre ateos nuevos y ateos viejos para no ser hoscurantistas y hatrasados.



Denoto cierto escozor en tu sarcasmo. A mí no me parece mal del todo recuperar la distinción entre cristianos viejos y nuevos tal cual existía en España hasta hace nada, porque en el siglo XIX aún había judíos haciendo judiadas en la intimidad. Simplemente decía de adaptarla a nuestros tiempos porque mucho me temo que si se tuviera que clasificar a los españoles en cristianos nuevos y viejos la mayoría de los tradicionalistas se llevarían una desagradable sorpresa al comprobar sus marranos orígenes. Por eso creo que sería más conveniente unos términos algo más neutros como "español viejo" y "español nuevo". Los españoles viejos incluirían a los cristianos nuevos y viejos en un gesto de concesión a la universalidad cobrisa papista, pero en su justa medida. 

Luego otro debate sería qué tipo de limitaciones estableceríamos a los españoles nuevos para que no mezclen su sangre con los viejos, porque ese era el objetivo de los estatutos de limpieza de sangre. 

Por ejemplo: que no puedan acceder a cargos electos, que no puedan optar a plazas de funcionario, y que su nacionalidad sea por puntos. Si cometen un delito se les quita puntos, más en función de su gravedad. Una vez consumidos los puntos se les retira la nacionalidad española y pierden derechos adicionales como poder votar en las elecciones.


----------



## Rob1984 (22 Abr 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Bien por ellos, solo mentaba que para estar los rubiales detras de altas culturas mediterraneas, ya podian haber liderado su propio movimiento ñordico pero nos encontramos con braquicefalos y un "marronido" tipo goebles.
> 
> 
> 
> Haremos distinción entre ateos nuevos y ateos viejos para no ser hoscurantistas y hatrasados.



Los nordicos ni se atreven a criticar la inmigracion masiva de sus paises como para pedirles que monten por su cuenta un nuevo movimiento neonordicista, tendran sus puntos fuertes pero son cuadriculados y rigidos como ellos solos.


----------



## Renato (22 Abr 2017)

RLR291036 dijo:


> Pues más o menos la unión de países de la Europa latina que he defendido varias veces en este foro (con escaso éxito), y que seguramente no tenga ningún problema de encaje con las tesis hispanistas. Respecto a los italianos, en particular, no es descabellado decir que son prácticamente compatriotas.



Convence a los tuyos primero, pero no creo que accedan. No quieren personas en su granja de indios.


----------



## Rob1984 (22 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Denoto cierto escozor en tu sarcasmo. A mí no me parece mal del todo recuperar la distinción entre cristianos viejos y nuevos tal cual existía en España hasta hace nada, porque en el siglo XIX aún había judíos haciendo juiadas en la intimidad. Simplemente decía de adaptarla a nuestros tiempos porque mucho me temo que si se tuviera que clasificar a los españoles en cristianos nuevos y viejos la mayoría de los tradicionalistas se llevarían una desagradable sorpresa al comprobar sus marranos orígenes. Por eso creo que sería más conveniente unos términos algo más neutros como "español viejo" y "español nuevo". Los españoles viejos incluirían a los cristianos nuevos y viejos en un gesto de concesión a la universalidad cobrisa papista, pero en su justa medida.
> 
> Luego otro debate sería qué tipo de limitaciones estableceríamos a los españoles nuevos para que no mezclen su sangre con los viejos, porque ese era el objetivo de los estatutos de limpieza de sangre.
> 
> Por ejemplo: que no puedan acceder a cargos electos, que no puedan optar a plazas de funcionario, y que su nacionalidad sea por puntos. Por ejemplo si cometen un delito se les quita puntos, más en función de su gravedad. Una vez consumidos los puntos se les retira la nacionalidad española y pierden derechos adicionales como poder votar en las elecciones.



Yo lo haria mas simple:

-Español: aquel de hijo de españoles o padre/ madre español/española
-Inmigrante: hijo de inmigrantes o que haya entrado legalmente al pais, que no tenga antecedentes penales, que nunca haya cometido un delito, que lleve residiendo mas de 10 años y este trabajando.

Si cumple esos requisitos, tendra derecho a la ciudadania española, pero nunca podra podra ser considerado al equivalente de un español nativo del que tenga derecho a acceder a ayudas sociales y cargos en plazas publicas, la raza no es un club del que hoy me apunto para ser ingles y mañana holandes.


----------



## Renato (22 Abr 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Yo lo haria mas simple:
> 
> -Español: aquel de hijo de españoles o padre/español
> -Inmigrante: hijo de inmigrantes o que haya entrado legalmente al pais, que no tenga antecedentes penales, que nunca haya cometido un delito, que lleve residiendo mas de 10 años y este trabajando.
> ...



Bueno, eso ya es una cuestión de implementación. Pero me alegro de que todos coincidamos en que hay que recuperar la tradición española de diferenciar entre categorías de ciudadanos. Porque si había motivos de sospechar en el siglo XIX de que aún quedasen criptojudíos , cuatro siglos después de su expulsión, imagínate ahora lo fiables que pueden ser todos esos musulmanes residiendo en España para los que la ciudadanía española es simplemente un trámite con el que conseguir paguitas mientras traman algún atentado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2017)

La verguenza que deben de soportar los ñordicistas es tan grande, dado que ha quedado a la luz publica retratada su parafila y aberrante conducta de enaltecimiento fisionomico del extrangero, que no ven más salida que la de repartir culpas acusando falsamente a resto de mortales de ser xenofilos igualmente. Vean aqui que toneladas de letras han juntado los ñordicistas para señalar el supremacismo ñordico; en lo moral, en lo intelectual, en lo fisionomico, en lo historico. En contraposición a un pueblo corrompido como es el moruno-gitañol. Incluso han puesto fotos de fenotipos ñordicos para alabar semejante arrejuntamiento celular, dificil dar tanta pena y merecerse con todas las de la ley el Destino que Felipe III ofreció a los Moriscos a causa del peligro de quintacolumna y apoyo a la invasión foraneo que suponian. Pero, ¿Cuanta letra hemos juntado nosotros, a los que nos acusan de ser tambien xenofilos, para enaltecer composiciones etnicas que son extrangeras a la Española? ¿cuantas imagenes de Traxcaltecas hemos posteado en multitud de hilos con la intención de establecer el ideal estetico al cual el Pueblo Español debe de Destilarse?
Vean ustedes lo falaz de su contraataque, por otra parte no se cuidan apice de defenderse de tan terribles acusaciones de alta traición, sino que las tienen asumidas.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2017 at 02:40 ----------


----------



## Renato (22 Abr 2017)

Yo veo la cosa así:

portugueses e italianos: hermanos.
franceses: primos
resto de Europa: primos segundos
panchitos: una puta de rotonda a la que me follé suciamente cuando estaba borracho y me pegó la sífilis.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (22 Abr 2017)

Tenemos una confesión



Spoiler






Spoiler






Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> El nordicismo es defender la belleza frente a los "subhumanos".
> 
> El antinordicismo es la infiltración del "subhumano" en Europa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Glasterthum (22 Abr 2017)

¿Entonces, Dirtrich, y dadas las fotos que pones en las que incluso sale un español, en España los que tienen algún rasgo nórdico son superiores a los que no? ¿Y también más ricos? Así, por decreto.


----------



## hemingway (22 Abr 2017)

Crozet dijo:


> Se puede cuantificar:
> 
> -Si la lengua y la cultura da la identidad, un serbio sólo está a 5-10 años de convertirse en "español". Lo que tarda en aprender el idioma, costumbres e incluso religión. Un ecuatoriano... pues casi que también porque sus costumbres son diferentes aunque comparta el idioma y eso que tarda en reeducarse. ¿Cuánto tarda uno en hacerse católico, unos meses?
> 
> -Si la raza da la identidad, un indio del Altiplano está a 30 mil años de convertirse en español. O sea el tiempo que tarde en re-evolucionar para cubrir la divergencia entre caucasoides y amerindios desde los paleo-ainuidos. Y un serbio estaría a 2500 años (separación de ramas eslava e italocéltica). También está la otra opción de mestizarles, entonces hablaríamos de "tiempo de semidesintegración" o de dilución de genes en la masa, como si fuera un isótopo. *El hijo de serbios-hispanos sería indistinguible a efectos prácticos en una generación*, el otro... pues a lo mejor 3 o 4 generaciones hasta que se "castizara" pero siempre con un aporte genético español.



Se me había pasado este post. 

Decir básicamente que un español y un serbio YA SON, en no pocos casos, indistinguibles. 

Hay gente que comete el fallo de meter a los eslavos del este (rusos, ucranianos...), del centro (polacos, checos...) y del sur (serbios, croatas...) en el mismo "saco fenotípico" cuando, por experiencia propia lo digo, esto no es así.

El yugoslavo medio es MUY parecido (fenotípicamente, insisto) al español medio (o al menos al español medio que habita el tercio norte del país). Diría que este parecido es más acentuado entre hombres que entre mujeres de ambas nacionalidades. Y esto que digo es así al menos en Serbia, Montenegro y buena parte de Croacia (lo que yo he visitado). De Eslovenia por ejemplo tengo más dudas, nunca he estado pero sospecho que pueden estar un poco más germanizados, pero en general suele ser así.

A mí en Serbia por la calle me han venido no pocas veces varias personas preguntándome por el lugar de calles y tiendas en su idioma, pensando que era uno de ellos. Cuando mi novia me ha presentado a sus amistades y conocidos, algunos de ellos han reconocido estar flipando bastante porque tienen la típica imagen del español moreno/agitanado, rollo Antonio Banderas. Alguno hizo la coña de que yo en realidad era serbio y la estaba timando para dármelas de exótico o algo.

El aspecto de los eslavos del sur es una especie de mezcla de eslavo con latino, están mucho más armenizados de media que sus hermanos de Centroeuropa (abundan una pasada las narices aguileñas, las orejas pequeñas hacia afuera, el cabello negro-oscuro, pieles blancas pero en general sin dificultad para broncearse en verano...). 

Y de las diferencias entre los rasgos de un ruso y un serbio, a pesar de su histórica hermandad, ya ni hablamos (si se le enseñan dos fotos de un ruso y un serbio a alguien mínimamente entrenado, podría adivinar aproximadamente en un 80% de las ocasiones quien es de donde). 

Ejemplo simple pero bastante representativo:

Presidente ruso







Presidente serbio







Creo que está claro cual de esos dos podría pasar más fácilmente por español. El ruso medio está más mongolizado y es más bajito que el serbio medio. En Rusia abundan más los cabellos claros que en serbia y en serbia abundan mucho más los perfiles armenizados o dinarizados en ambos sexos, rollo Djokovic: 







De hecho, el jepeto de Djokovic es un careto serbio muy típico, es muy común ver estos rasgos por la calle:







Compárese con nuestros hermanos:







::::::

Conclusión: recomiendo a los tradis presentes olvidarse un rato de nuestros hermanos del otro extremo del charco y darse una vuelta por algunos lugares de Europa. Seguro que encontraban más de una "hermandad" inesperada.


----------



## BGA (22 Abr 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La verguenza que deben de soportar los ñordicistas es tan grande, dado que ha quedado a la luz publica retratada su parafila y aberrante conducta de enaltecimiento fisionomico del extrangero, que no ven más salida que la de repartir culpas acusando falsamente a resto de mortales de ser xenofilos igualmente. Vean aqui que toneladas de letras han juntado los ñordicistas para señalar el supremacismo ñordico; en lo moral, en lo intelectual, en lo fisionomico, en lo historico. En contraposición a un pueblo corrompido como es el moruno-gitañol. Incluso han puesto fotos de fenotipos ñordicos para alabar semejante arrejuntamiento celular, dificil dar tanta pena y merecerse con todas las de la ley el Destino que Felipe III ofreció a los Moriscos a causa del peligro de quintacolumna y apoyo a la invasión foraneo que suponian. Pero, ¿Cuanta letra hemos juntado nosotros, a los que nos acusan de ser tambien xenofilos, para enaltecer composiciones etnicas que son extrangeras a la Española? ¿cuantas imagenes de Traxcaltecas hemos posteado en multitud de hilos con la intención de establecer el ideal estetico al cual el Pueblo Español debe de Destilarse?
> Vean ustedes lo falaz de su contraataque, por otra parte no se cuidan apice de defenderse de tan terribles acusaciones de alta traición, sino que las tienen asumidas.
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-abr-2017 at 02:40 ----------



Buen apunte. Cuando se creen fuertes, atacan de frente como si no hubiera mañana, pero cuando su empuje no da el resultado apetecido, cambian de estrategia y se tornan aliados apelando a alguna característica que el resto pueda compartir sin demasiados problemas. Así, dejan de parecer el enemigo arrogante para operar desde dentro, en un modo más humilde y fraterno pero con el mismo propósito de "segregar" de la cosmovisión hispana, cualquier apertura mental y emocional entre hispanos de un lado y otro del océano. 

Ha pasado con los genocidios de indígenas en los que el español era un campeón sin rival hasta que las evidencias mas o menos silenciadas para el gran público, se tornaron en acusaciones directas contra los mismos que llevan acusándonos a nosotros desde hace siglos.

Como no es posible ocultar la verdad durante tanto tiempo, ni es posible acallar las voces de los hartos de tanta difamación gratuita, ahora resulta que en el fondo tampoco fuimos tan genocidas ni exclavistas y que al igual que "ellos", hicimos lo que pudimos que tampoco fue para tanto...

Incapaces de seguir con esa relato y no por exceso de vergüenza, ahora toca un "rehermanamiento" entre los que son blancos de distinta tonalidad, pero blancos a fin de cuentas, contra las hordas marrones que llegaron para acabar con todos.

Amigos solidarios sí, pero dentro de un orden: su mirada "comprensiva" contra nuestros supuestos abusos históricos, no oculta que en el fondo ellos siguen sintiendo la superioridad de su forma de entender al mundo, como si en el fondo trataran de darnos una segunda oportunidad en la que renunciando a un legado inconcluso, tengan ellos a bien darnos una palmadita solidaria en la espalda, pero eso sí, manteniendo intactas sus aspiraciones supremacistas que ahora, por ese cambio de estrategia, hacen extensivas al resto de "blancos" como un mal menor frente al mal mayor de la "invasión" zombi...

Frente a ese repentino despertar de su sueño chauvinista que tanto daño nos ha hecho en forma de complejos asumidos por nuestra dejadez y pasividad y su mala baba, cabe preguntarse cuán sinceros sean y de qué manera podemos constatar sus verdaderas intenciones.

Como se ha dicho y han dicho quienes de ésto saben mucho más que nosotros, tras cualquier cambio de rumbo aparente, subyace una cuestión religiosa, sea por omisión superficial o por ataque frontal, al albur del ateismo rampante, a nuestra "cultura" católica, esa misma que nos ha acostumbrado a "creer" que todos los humanos somos hijos del mismo Dios.

Así, quieren nuestra "amistad" corriendo un estúpido velo sobre pleitos pasados; haciendo tabla rasa de toda su falsedad y nuestro cabreo que aún hoy explican como resultado de un acomplejamiento "natural", al mismo tiempo que nos perdonan no ser tan rubios, no pueden aún perdonarnos ser tan católicos ni en su versión más profana y discreta.

Osea, el "color" no importa siempre que nuestro color mental se disuelva en el suyo. Puedo decir que su objetivo final es hacer de España y sus tradiciones un calco de las suyas pero con un agravante que no debería pasarnos por alto: el advenedizo que renuncia a sus raíces, en advenedizo inconsistente se queda.

¿No se dan cuenta de que esto va de neo-colonización?. Porque hay que pensar para comprobar como digo su honestidad, qué es lo que ellos están cediendo para congraciarse con nosotros. Nada, tan solo que nos permiten entrar en su casa, que pelillos a la mar, que somos hermanos pero que nunca olvidemos que ellos son los "elegidos" y que en su enorme humanidad, han comprendido que somos "aceptables" a pesar de nuestros muchos errores que "juntos" habremos de ir corrigiendo...

Ateos, protestantes o paganos, si algo les sigue molestando son nuestros símbolos católicos incluso en su versión más mundana o menos mística. Todo sea por la hermandad blanca, incluso periférica, si con ello consiguen lo que vienen apeteciendo desde tiempo inmemorial: acabar con la catolicidad y el sostén mundano que da vida material a su espíritu y del que la Hispanidad (de muy bajo perfil, es cierto, pero no aniquilada) sigue siendo probablemente el más importante.

Mientras están en acabar definitivamente con España como señora de su propio destino, no pierden ocasión de acabar también con su legado en un afán de jardinero loco que corta ramas, raíces y tronco como si fuéramos una mala hierva en su jardín botánico de especies puras y adaptadas a la maestría industrial del cultivador de tulipanes...

Esta labor de zapa ya la conocemos y en este mismo foro se ha puesto muchas veces en evidencia: La izquierda con su idigenismo antiespañol -básicamente- y la derecha nórdica empujando a los blancos españoles a odiar a los hispanoamericanos tanto o más que como ellos nos odian a nosotros.

Una proceso imperial de civilización con vocación de sumar antes que de romper, partido en dos mitades con el odio más visceral e irracional que cabe imaginarse como elemento polarizador en medio.

Pero si hemos llegado hasta aquí, a su pesar y a pesar de nuestro desnorte, habrá que pensar que "algo" que se escapa a esa formulación tan palurda y roma, sigue operando en la dirección adecuada. Si hasta ahora el enemigo ha tenido en su poder casi omnímodo el uso exclusivo de la voz y la palabra y no han conseguido su propósito, ¿qué no podemos esperar del futuro cuando en este mismo presente, tantas voces contrarias a su parlamento insidioso se van abriendo paso?.

Fíjense también a que sus diatribas carecen de corazón; que son repeticiones robóticas de un mensaje "científico" tan frío y distante en su esencia que cuesta entenderlo acompañado como va de su halo de odio. ¿Odian los robots? ¿Puede un mensaje científico de verdad apoyarse en la manía persecutoria y en vicios tan humanos como son la soberbia y la ira?.

No, señores y señoras. Cuando las "buenas" palabras no surten el resultado apetecido y pasan a mayores, es fácil determinar qué se escondía detrás de ellas.

Buenas palabras y malas intenciones. ¿Hay algo más satánico que ésto en sentido profundo?.

Que no les engañen.


----------



## Don Meliton (22 Abr 2017)

Los amerindios ocupaban un escalon inferior en el orden social del antiguo regimen, creo que ningun hispanista va a hablar de hermandad entre la raza espanyola y aquellas, simplemente de natural sumision de unos a otros y de responsabilidad paterno filial de otros a unos. Es nuestra mision, encomendada creo que nada menos que por el mismisimo SENYOR JESUCRISTO la de evangelizar y guiar a estas razas, nada es casual y por eso fuimos elegidos por el DESTINO para descubrir y conquistar aquellas tierras.

En cuanto de aquellos que dicen solazarse en un hermanamiento supuesto con razas inferiores, que nunca aportaron nada al devenir de la HISTORIA como escandinavos o glups, serbios (esclavos del SULTAN y asesinos de catolicos), me reservare mi opinion, temo mi baneo si me vuelvo a cagar en LA PUTA MADRE DE TODOS ESOS PERROS SICOFANTES VENDIDOS A NUESTROS ENEMIGOS HISTORICOS esta semana.


----------



## KFJKLL (22 Abr 2017)

Los nórdicos son el pueblo civilizado.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

(a los míos) :XX: :XX: ¿se comprende lo que decía, no?

Cuantos más dietrich eckharts y similares caracterizando a los identitarios pues peor para la marca "identitaria"... 

Una categorizacion más a la ya iniciada en otro correo.

- Identitarios nordicistas:
* explícitos, sin reparos en atacar directamente la base étnica ibérica.
* vergonzantes, comprenden lo contraproducente de exponerlo pero en el 
fondo quisieran nordizar (blanquear) España.

- Identitarios sin más (serían los identitarios de verdá de la güena, únicos con 
posibilidades de emular logros de los extranjeros a los que tienen como 
modelo a seguir).

Al identitario ibérico en general suele detectársele inicialmente por su afición a ponerse alias extranjeros, aunque siempre hay algunos casos de alias en español, no es curiosamente lo mayoritario en ellos. 
No todo tipo que lleva alias extranjero es identitario y/p endofobo, tambien es cierto pero si es verdad que gran parte de endófobos (entre ellos identitarios, sí) "xenofilian" su aliaias.

Ese es mas o menos el cuadro de indicios. Luego ya cuando se escribe es cuando llegan las confirmaciones. Yo puedo decir que mi seguimiento a lo largo de años (llevo registrado en este foro en mis dos alias utilizados hasta la fecha desde el 2006/2007 hasta la fecha) lo confirma.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2017 at 12:17 ----------

Los españoles, además de civilizados--> civilizantes. 



Asurbadana dijo:


> Los nórdicos son el pueblo civilizado.





---------- Post added 22-abr-2017 at 12:21 ----------

El antiguo régimen era una sociedad estamental.

Dentro de ella, la nobleza amerindia entró en su estamento correspondiente, con sus títulos de nobleza, escudo de armas, sus derechos como no tributarios, etc, etc.

No lea panfletos identitarios respecto al supuesto sistema de castas... y lea a quien de verdad sabe.



carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Los amerindios ocupaban un escalon inferior en el orden social del antiguo regimen.


----------



## BGA (22 Abr 2017)

hemingway dijo:


> Se me había pasado este post.
> 
> Decir básicamente que un español y un serbio YA SON, en no pocos casos, indistinguibles.
> 
> ...



No se si es usted un ateo convencido de la inexistencia del alma. Si es así, no me extraña que no pueda encajar una hermandad espiritual y cultural en su relato. Si niega la "mayor" (que existe el alma) y se centra en el parecido biológico e incluso el mapa genético como forma única e inequívoca de determinar las afinidades, pues no tengo más que decirle.

Pero por favor, que ustedes no sean capaces de ver la hermandad más allá de la biología, no nos convierte a nosotros en ciegos de lo que a su parecer es evidente. Simplemente estamos operando en otro nivel.

A España, de Rubén Darío:



> Dejad que siga y bogue la galera
> bajo la tempestad, sobre las olas:
> va con rumbo a una Atlántida española,
> en donde el porvenir calla y espera.
> ...





> _
> Inicio / Blog
> Rubén Darío, precursor de la Hispanidad
> 
> ...



Comprenderá que un corazón mestizo que ensalza tanto a una de sus patrias, es más hermano mío por amar a la misma madre de la que me siento hijo.


----------



## hemingway (22 Abr 2017)

bestiaxu dijo:


> ¿Cuenta Miami?
> 
> *No, hoyga, no haga trampas. Colonias latinoamericanas masivamente insertadas en estructuras estatales basadas en otro sustrato étnico no cuentan. Es como si yo para dejar mejor a los yugoslavos le pongo como ejemplo varios barrios de Alemania donde estos son mayoría o una parte importante. Sería algo intelectualmente deshonesto, no se si me explico.
> 
> ...





Más diez caracteres y tal.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

A ver, pongamos la rutina a trabajar.

- Tenemos por aquí un tipo hablándonos de las tasas de homicidio serbias.
- Atacando el ideal hispánico.
- Con alias anglo.

Me falta saber su grado de hostilidad hacia la Iglesia Católica para tener el cuadro completo.... 



Parece un sotacaballoyrrey de libro (dejando siempre un espacio a la posibilidad de error, huele a identitario, globalista de la rasa blanca).


----------



## BGA (22 Abr 2017)

hemingway dijo:


> Más diez caracteres y tal.



En Irak, Siria y Libia se da un fenómeno de conversión pintoresca de una sociedad estable a una sociedad inmersa en guerras fraticidas de todo tipo. Donde fue posible la prosperidad de sociedades crisitianas en un entorno eminentemente islámico, hoy es imposible incluso entre los propios islámicos.

¿Qué pudo ocurrir para que paises con una estructura estable que no daban señales de agotamiento ni disolución sean ahora auténticos avisperos capaces de alterar la relativa paz del mundo?. ¿Son los árabes de esos países los únicos culpables de su actual situación?.

Pues no y usted lo sabe. Ha sido la "democracia" por cohones o lo que es lo mismo, abrir las puertas de par en par a la codicia mercantil de los mismo agentes que pusieron a Hispanoamérica de rodillas en una inagotalbe secuencia de golpes de estado de todo signo político acompañados de experimentos sociales a cual más perverso al modo en que los "científicos" usan de estudio de los animales y su respuesta a sus estímulos inducidos.

Los número expresan la foto fija de la culminación, hasta el momento, de un "plan" supremacista que tiene en el comercio de factoría su fuente de riqueza y dominio. Son ustedes como los notarios que dan fe de que el cadáver, efectivamente, trata de un muerto muy muerto, sin que les importe dar a conocer las circunstancias y en todo caso quedándose en que el muerto lo está como si fuera el haber muerto de semejante manera su inevitable destino.

Un "imperio" que base su poder en inducir a la debilidad de sus rivales no debería irse de rositas en ese relato de hechos consumados donde nunca aparece ni siquiera como protagonista subalterno. 

Pero bueno. Nos vamos conociendo todos y en su caso, el interés comparativo en el momento adecuado que de sustancia a lo que defienden, forma parte descarada de un empeño por retorcer la realidad con lo único que de verdad tienen a su alcance.

Hay algo muy español que a ustedes les delata como no españoles o directamente como antiespañoles y es el ponerse del lado del débil o del que sufre de injusticias. Esa empatía tan nuestra, ustedes la desprecian como síntoma de debilidad, tal vez por mala fe en un intento de desprestigiar por otras vías, o por dejarse llevar por un espíritu que nos es tan extraño como contraproducente para seguir sintiéndonos españoles con un pasado.

Mientras haya una mano negra que mece la cuna, todas las demás explicaciones son encubridoras o ignorantes. Usted sabrá de qué pié cojea.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2017 at 13:21 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> A ver, pongamos la rutina a trabajar.
> 
> - Tenemos por aquí un tipo hablándonos de las tasas de homicidio serbias.
> - Atacando el ideal hispánico.
> ...



Lo es Bernaldo, de libro o de "book" para los más displicentes..


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

El Rubén Darío resultante tras quitarse de encima el leyendanegrismo que le habían inculcado en su juventud... por supuesto que es un ejemplo de lo que hablamos de hermandad espiritual.

Por supuesto. Los tipos que idolatran la raza no pueden, primero, comprenderlo y, segundo, ni asumirlo de ninguna manera.

Y, por si alguno no es capaz de comprenderlo, mi hermano espiritual no tiene automáticamente por ello derecho a entrar en mi casa sin mi invitación, ni mucho menos indefinidamente.

No somos como esos identitarios que le ofrecerían territorio gratis y exenciones gratis a extranjeros, solo por ser blancos, para repoblar la España interior (sí, esto es real, hay un hilo por ahí referido a los menonitas y ahí tenemos "indigenistas" :: abogando por cosas similares). 



BGA dijo:


> Comprenderá que un corazón mestizo que ensalza tanto a una de sus patrias, es más hermano mío por amar a la misma madre de la que me siento hijo.


----------



## hemingway (22 Abr 2017)

Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> El nordicismo es defender la belleza frente a los "subhumanos".
> 
> El antinordicismo es la infiltración del "subhumano" en Europa.
> 
> ...



Discrepo. No se trata de quien genera "cash sano". Está demostrado que los semitas y asiaticos del lejano oriente crearon mercados, comercio y cash por ellos mismos sin influencia ñordica alguna. 

Ya que has hablado de Italia, yo también podría decir que hace 300 años el Reino de Nápoles era el más rico de la península itálica y ostentaba las mayores reservas de oro, teniendo a buen seguro una menor tasa de ñordicos que sus hermanos del milanesado. 

*La clave para mí está en la espiritualidad e idiosincrasia que nace de un stock genético determinado*. *La TENDENCIA PROMEDIA Y GENERAL de las razas claras a una mayor y más armoniosa organización social, de mejor desarrollo, que las razas oscuras. *

Fuente: Estadísticas conocidas por todo el mundo y ante la duda, hazte un viaje. 

El proceso de tercermundización que vive Europa ha permitido comprobar esta realidad con aun mayor claridad. Compara un barrio en Bruselas de mayoría blanca con uno de mayoría marrón:







¿Será la vida en el famoso y marrón barrio de Molenbeek igual que en el barrio blanco de Watermael, por ejemplo? ¿A donde iría usted si le diesen a elegir?


----------



## Gabriel de Araceli (22 Abr 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Comprenderá que un corazón mestizo que ensalza tanto a una de sus patrias, es más hermano mío por amar a la misma madre de la que me siento hijo.









Las Siervas de María de San Juan de Puerto Rico llevan más de un siglo saludando la llegada de cada barco español a la isla. En la imagen, el Juan Sebastián Elcano. Apuesto a que seguirán haciéndolo cuando ya no quede ninguna hermana más de nacionalidad española.




BGA dijo:


> Hay algo muy español que a ustedes les delata como no españoles o directamente como antiespañoles y es el ponerse del lado del débil o del que sufre de injusticias. Esa empatía tan nuestra, ustedes la desprecian como síntoma de debilidad, tal vez por mala fe en un intento de desprestigiar por otras vías, o por dejarse llevar por un espíritu que nos es tan extraño como contraproducente para seguir sintiéndonos españoles con un pasado.



Cómo no iban a ser hispanófobos si rinden tributo a ese pintor mediocre metido a cabo chusquero que ensalzaba Al-Andalus mientras llamaba ramera a Isabel la Católica.




Bernaldo dijo:


> No somos como esos identitarios que le ofrecerían territorio gratis y exenciones gratis a extranjeros, solo por ser blancos, para repoblar la España interior (sí, esto es real, hay un hilo por ahí referido a los menonitas y ahí tenemos "indigenistas" :: abogando por cosas similares).



Y los legítimos dueños de esas tierras a callar, ¿no? ::


----------



## wanamaker (22 Abr 2017)

La cuestion es que los nordicistas no son ningun probema, solo una simple anecdota del foro.
En cambio los follamoros y demas amigos de los "puentes no muros", son un grave problema ya que dan legitimidad a las acciones traidoras de nuestro gobierno.
En resumen, el hilo es una gilipollez.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

Los "amigos" nordidentitarios ya han hecho una descripción de cómo consideran a los españoles (hay en este foro descripciones furibundas contra los españoles que firmaría cualquier leyendanegrista del siglo XIX). 

¿Por qué con esa concepción que tienen de esos legítimos dueños iban a considerar sus alegaciones?

Endofobia. Poco más hay detrás de estos elementos. Por eso digo que tengo gran curiosidad por saber quién está detrás de esas firmas. Parecen troyanos dentro de ese ambiente. Hay algo ahí que no encaja aunque no descarto el friquismo de alguno como explicación.

Recordemos que el indigenismo es uno de los arietes contra la Hispanidad. Otro de ellos es el intento de hacer extender un sentimiento de inferioridad entre los españoles. El indigenismo nordicista reúne a ambos en uno, sus intenciones patrióticas no son creíbles pues:.

- Ataca la base espiritual de la nación española y de su obra civilizadora e 
imperial. (de su grandeza histórica)
- Desprecia la materia étnica de los españoles (aquello que somos y de lo 
que estamos hechos físicamente, supuestos identitarios :.

El cóctel completo, vamos, es algo verdaderamente curioso lo de estos personajes ienso:.

Quienes toleran eso en ese ambiente se corresponden con el palabro ese que se ha puesto de moda "cucks", vamos, los cornudos o mamporreros de toda la vida. Ser identitario español y tolerar nordicistas en tu pandilla es para hacérselo mirar... 



Gabriel de Araceli dijo:


> Y los legítimos dueños de esas tierras a callar, ¿no? ::


----------



## Don Meliton (22 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> [/COLOR]El antiguo régimen era una sociedad estamental.
> 
> Dentro de ella, la nobleza amerindia entró en su estamento correspondiente, con sus títulos de nobleza, escudo de armas, sus derechos como no tributarios, etc, etc.
> 
> No lea panfletos identitarios respecto al supuesto sistema de castas... y lea a quien de verdad sabe.



COMO??

No te quiero CREER, se me cae un mito. Pero quieres decir que nuestros gloriosos antepasados eran unos PERROFLAUTAS??

Pues eso hay que cambiarlo.


----------



## Rob1984 (22 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Por supuesto. Los tipos que idolatran la raza no pueden, primero, comprenderlo y, segundo, ni asumirlo de ninguna manera.



No es idolatrarla Bernaldo, es darle la importancia que se merece, tu partes de la premisa de que la genetica no importa, y no cuenta para nada porque con ser catolico, hablar español y comer paella ya esta todo hecho para considerarle español, cuando el elemento más primigenio para diferenciar y definir a una nación es su raza, es decir los caracteres heredados de nuestros antepasados, todo nuestro ser, no solo física sino también psíquicamente. 

Al igual que entendemos que hay una serie de características físicas que son diferentes en todas las razas, estas características psicológicas también lo son, definiendo una "personalidad racial" única y distinta entre los distintos pueblos que habitan en el planeta.

Y con esto no me refiero a que haya razas "superiores" o "inferiores" pues eso es muy subjetivo y depende del punto de vista desde donde se juzgue a cada raza. Pero lo que es cierto es que las diferencias existen, y es algo bueno y natural que debe ser preservado. 

El inmigrante no-blanco suele entra en conflicto con la sociedad blanca que lo rodea porque no esta "diseñado" para vivir en ella, y esto se produce infinidad de veces cuando ese tipo de inmigración alcanza una cifra crítica, lo vemos constantemente como esos inmigrantes extraeuropeos tienden a reproducir su propia sociedad en miniatura en barrios raciales (barrios chinos, barrios negros, barrios musulmanes o de población latinoamericana).

Todos estos problemas, se entiende que para que una nación sea estable y sana debe ser lo suficientemente homogénea racialmente hablando y debe poseer su propia tierra para desarrollar su cultura.

Todas las sociedades multiraciales estan condenadas al fracaso, ninguna ideologia, ningun dogma igualatarista puede suplir de la nada, miles y miles de años de instinto, de inconsciente colectivo que nos dice que para prosperar y sobrevir como animales que somos, el humano se tiene que agrupar a los que racialmente son similares a el, puesto que al hombre no le gusta lo que es diferente, esto esta estudiado a nivel cognitivo, y explica en gran parte la causa de esas microsociedades extranjeras en suelo europeo de las que he hablado antes, presentandose incluso en personas que son incluso supuestamente "anti-racistas", es un mecanismo de supervivencia evolucionada; todo lo demás no son más autosugestiones perpetradas por diversas idelogicas y construcciones sociales.


----------



## BGA (22 Abr 2017)

wanamaker dijo:


> La cuestion es que los nordicistas no son ningun probema, solo una simple anecdota del foro.
> En cambio los follamoros y demas amigos de los "puentes no muros", son un grave problema ya que dan legitimidad a las acciones traidoras de nuestro gobierno.
> En resumen, el hilo es una gilipollez.




Será eso. No hace falta más que mirar el número de "agradecimientos" con que cuenta unos y otros. Digamos que ante el combate directo, los hay que simplemente jalean a sus púgiles preferidos sin tener tal vez argumentos originales con los que defenderlos. Mismamente usted lo está haciendo cuando pretende hacernos creer dos falsedades de "book":

-que los nordicistas no sean un problema "numñérico".

-y que los que nos oponemos a esa "filosofía" (a cualquier cosa se la llama así ahora), lo hacemos porque nos gustaría ver inundadas nuestras calles con lo "peor" de cada casa para paliar no se qué escozores acomplejados por no ser vikingos pata "blanquísima"...

Difama que algo queda. Da igual lo que se diga si contradice en algo a esa corriente de opinión identitaria blanca. Si es a favor, con decir la mayor ordinariez es suficiente, pero ay si es en contra. Entonces uno tiene que jurar tres veces sobre el talmud que su interés no lo mueve un deseo inconfeso de destruir a Europa y subsidiariamente a España... 

Blanco o negro, o mejor marronáceo o marronófilo como resultado de ese complejo que por otra parte tratan de evitarnos con sus mapas genéticos. 

Nos llaman acomplejados y en cuanto se tuerce un tanto así su intención, no dudan en atizar sobre el mismo complejo. ¿Serán todos tan "ñórdicos" que piensan que no puede ser que otros que pudiéramos serlo más que ellos no nos "alienemos" (de alinearse enajenadamente) con sus jergas del tres al cuarto?.

Estamos invadidos. Saludos incordiales desde España.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

Falso, a partir de ahí toda la retahila queda invalidada.


PD1: haz un favor, no sigas la costumbre identitaria de inventar muñecos de paja.

PD2: que entre los identitarios hay algunos que padecen una suerte de idolatría racial no hay discusión.



Rob1984 dijo:


> No es idolatrarla Bernaldo, es darle la importancia que se merece, tu partes de la premisa de que la genetica no importa,


----------



## Rob1984 (22 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Falso, a partir de ahí toda la retahila queda invalidada.
> 
> 
> PD1: haz un favor, no sigas la costumbre identitaria de inventar muñecos de paja.
> ...



Perdona pero yo no me estoy sacando ningun muñeco de paja, te estoy explicando con pelos y señales el porque estas tan equivocado cuando niegas la importancia del racialismo como elemento diferenciador y de cohesion social de los pueblos, tu en cambio eres incapaz de aportar alguna prueba, algun estudio científico que avale tu postura, más allá de puras falacias ad hominen.

Yo de momento te dejo esto, a ver si empieza a abrirse tu obtusa mente de una vez...
Racism is 'hardwired' into the human brain - and people can be racists without knowing it | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

Que no sublime la raza no implica que niegue su importancia como elemento cohesionador colectivo.

Pruebo por segunda vez a solicitarte, no me inventes historias.

A la de tres tendré que ponerme un poco más estricto. Venga.



Rob1984 dijo:


> Perdona pero yo no me estoy sacando ningun muñeco de paja, te estoy explicando con pelos y señales el porque estas tan equivocado cuando niegas la importancia del racialismo como elemento diferenciador y de cohesion social de los pueblos, tu en cambio eres incapaz de aportar alguna prueba, algun estudio científico que avale tu postura, más allá de puras falacias ad hominen.
> 
> Yo de momento te dejo esto, a ver si empieza a abrirse tu obtusa mente de una vez...
> Racism is 'hardwired' into the human brain - and people can be racists without knowing it | Daily Mail Online


----------



## wanamaker (22 Abr 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Será eso. No hace falta más que mirar el número de "agradecimientos" con que cuenta unos y otros. Digamos que ante el combate directo, los hay que simplemente jalean a sus púgiles preferidos sin tener tal vez argumentos originales con los que defenderlos. Mismamente usted lo está haciendo cuando pretende hacernos creer dos falsedades de "book":
> 
> -que los nordicistas no sean un problema "numñérico".
> 
> ...



Quien piense que el nordicismo supone algun problema para España, y no una simple anecdota de este foro y algunos otros, es que es simplemente gilipollas.
En cambio el islam es un problema real, para europa principalmente, y por derivacion para España.

Si no entiendes algo tan sencillo.....


----------



## Rob1984 (22 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> *Que no sublime la raza no implica que niegue su importancia como elemento cohesionador colectivo.*
> 
> Pruebo por segunda vez a solicitarte, no me inventes historias.
> 
> A la de tres tendré que ponerme un poco más estricto. Venga.



Pues demuestralo y no seas tan sectario, porque otras veces bien que entras otras veces a cuchillo hacia todo aquel que apela a la raza como elemento de cohesión social.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

Entro a degüello contra quienes subliman ese elemento elevándolo al lugar donde no le corresponde y encima empleándolo como criterio por encima de otros superiores.

Cuando digo que a los pro-Hispanidad se nos manipula, me refiero a esto, que se pasa por encima de estas afirmaciones PORQUE de lo contrario no podrían difamar.



Rob1984 dijo:


> Pues demuestralo y no seas tan sectario, porque otras veces bien que entras otras veces a cuchillo hacia todo aquel que apela a la raza como elemento de cohesión social.





---------- Post added 22-abr-2017 at 15:55 ----------

Como se le ha recordado a Rob, no vale inventar.

El nordicismo no supone un problema para España, sí que puede suponer un problema potencial para los "identitarios" y su pretendido despegue social en España.

Eres tú quien tiene que entender cosas tan sencillas y afilar tu comprensión lectora.



wanamaker dijo:


> Quien piense que el nordicismo supone algun problema para España, y no una simple anecdota de este foro y algunos otros, es que es simplemente gilipollas.
> En cambio el islam es un problema real, para europa principalmente, y por derivacion para España.
> 
> Si no entiendes algo tan sencillo.....


----------



## Rob1984 (22 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Entro a degüello contra quienes subliman ese elemento elevándolo al lugar donde no le corresponde y encima empleándolo como criterio por encima de otros superiores.
> 
> Cuando digo que a los pro-Hispanidad se nos manipula, me refiero a esto, que se pasa por encima de estas afirmaciones PORQUE de lo contrario no podrían difamar.



Si se os manipula es porque en parte lo habeis permitido, el problema de la hispanidad es que es tremendamente ambigua con el tema de la raza, no veo que haya un consenso en común, incluso dentro de ella hay quien tira de un hispanismo a la carta renegando e ignorando todas las politicas racialistas tan propias de un perfil germanico que se han aplicado en España como si les avergonzara de ello, porque precisamente todo eso choca con el dogma igualitarista del catolicismo.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

Que no leas panfletos hombres. Seguro que te han comido el coco con el supuesto sistema de castas con que los filonacis querían homologar a nuestro imperio.

Lee, fórmate, no leas panfletos.



Rob1984 dijo:


> politicas racialistas tan propias de un perfil germanico que se han aplicado en España como si les avergonzara de ello, porque precisamente todo eso choca con el dogma igualarista del catolicismo.


----------



## Rob1984 (22 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Que no leas panfletos hombres. Seguro que te han comido el coco con el supuesto sistema de castas con que los filonacis querían homologar a nuestro imperio.
> 
> Lee, fórmate, no leas panfletos.



En España hubo racismo, hubo limpieza de sangre, en España se planeó el genocidio de los gitanos, en España se marcó al que no era viejo cristiano, en las Indias habia colegios solamente para los que venian del viejo continente, todo esto es lo que pasó, por tanto hubo una tradición y un pasado racialista en España, y sino me crees prueba a informarte, que no te guste o lo desconozcas no significa que no haya pasado, no era un racismo en los términos como el que entendemos ahora, sino que era una óptica desde una visión cosmica cristiana donde lo que contaba era el linaje de antepasados cristianos y no tanto el color de ojos y pelo, pero era evidente que eran actitudes de lo más racistas.

Vamos es que no se porque te cuesta tanto reconocer todo esto, cuando la legislación de la España imperial no dejaba dudas al respecto: cualquiera con antepasados de "mala raza" (indios, negros, judíos, agotes, gitanos, moriscos) no era español de pleno derecho, en el sentido de que no podía acceder a muchos oficios públicos, no podía recibir becas en la universidad, ni tampoco podía casarse con alguien que ocupase alguno de esos oficios. Más claro agua.


----------



## wanamaker (22 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> El nordicismo no supone un problema para España, sí que puede suponer un problema potencial para los "identitarios" y su pretendido despegue social en España.
> 
> Eres tú quien tiene que entender cosas tan sencillas y afilar tu comprensión lectora.



Y el despegue identitario te preocupa mucho....

Tienes alma de politico. Si no existe un problema, me lo invento.


----------



## Don Meliton (22 Abr 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> En España hubo racismo, hubo limpieza de sangre, en España se planeó el genocidio de los gitanos, en España se marcó al que no era viejo cristiano, en las Indias habia colegios solamente para los que venian del viejo continente, todo esto es lo que pasó, por tanto hubo una tradición y un pasado racialista en España, y sino me crees prueba a informarte, que no te guste o lo desconozcas no significa que no haya pasado, no era un racismo en los términos como el que entendemos ahora, sino que era una óptica desde una visión cosmica cristiana donde lo que contaba era el linaje de antepasados cristianos y no tanto el color de ojos y pelo, pero era evidente que eran actitudes de lo más racistas.
> 
> Vamos es que no se porque te cuesta tanto reconocer todo esto, cuando la legislación de la España imperial no dejaba dudas al respecto: cualquiera con antepasados de "mala raza" (indios, negros, judíos, agotes, gitanos, moriscos) no era español de pleno derecho, en el sentido de que no podía acceder a muchos oficios públicos, no podía recibir becas en la universidad, ni tampoco podía casarse con alguien que ocupase alguno de esos oficios. Más claro agua.



Eso ya me cuadra MAS.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

El ayuno fortalece una barbaridad, ayuda a clarificar visiones de conjunto.

He identificado el nordicismo como un buen aliado -tonto útil- contra el identitarismo anticatólico pero la más importante novedad es mi nuevo enfoque dirigido contra el satanismo, que es lo que está detrás de todo un cóctel de ramas ideológicas anticatólicas.

Creo que ha llegado el momento de emplearse a hachazos contra la cabeza del bicho, más que contra sus tentáculos, subproductos ideológicos, que son liberalismo, ateísmo, animalismo, ideología de género, abortismo, proeutanasia, eugenesia, racismo, etc.

Este foro va a dar un salto cualitativo hacia lo religioso. Y si no... al tiempo.

Que lo sepash...



malkavian dijo:


> Bernaldo ha vuelto del ayuno más antinordicista que nunca :XX:





---------- Post added 22-abr-2017 at 16:45 ----------

Estás hecho un lío, lo cual es lógico si lees panfletos.

Carecía de limpieza de sangre lo mismo el luterano, como el judío, como el morisco... por mucho que su raza fuera idéntica que la de un montero de Espinosa.

Por el contrario, el reconocimiento de nobleza por la Corona de Castilla a los católicos amerindios del Estado noble es un hecho, incluída la posibilidad de pertenencia a lugares tan exclusivos como la Orden de Calatrava.

Olvida tus delirios de racismo biológicode corte decimonónico y filogermánico. 

Lo cierto es que en la Monarquía Católica lo tenía mucho más jodido un flamenco luterano que un noble católico amerindio. No porque se prefiriera la raza del indio a la del flamenco sino por lo que se ha explicado por activa y por pasiva pero algunos no queréis entender.



Rob1984 dijo:


> En España hubo racismo, hubo limpieza de sangre, en España se planeó el genocidio de los gitanos, en España se marcó al que no era viejo cristiano, en las Indias habia colegios solamente para los que venian del viejo continente, todo esto es lo que pasó, por tanto hubo una tradición y un pasado racialista en España, y sino me crees prueba a informarte, que no te guste o lo desconozcas no significa que no haya pasado, no era un racismo en los términos como el que entendemos ahora, sino que era una óptica desde una visión cosmica cristiana donde lo que contaba era el linaje de antepasados cristianos y no tanto el color de ojos y pelo, pero era evidente que eran actitudes de lo más racistas.
> 
> Vamos es que no se porque te cuesta tanto reconocer todo esto, cuando la legislación de la España imperial no dejaba dudas al respecto: cualquiera con antepasados de "mala raza" (indios, negros, judíos, agotes, gitanos, moriscos) no era español de pleno derecho, en el sentido de que no podía acceder a muchos oficios públicos, no podía recibir becas en la universidad, ni tampoco podía casarse con alguien que ocupase alguno de esos oficios. Más claro agua.





---------- Post added 22-abr-2017 at 16:50 ----------

El anticatolicismo de los identitarios unido al ya existente en nuestra sociedad, por supuesto que lo considero otro añadido indeseable a la hostilidad ya presente.

Pareces inocentín pero no creo que lo seas.



wanamaker dijo:


> Y el despegue identitario te preocupa mucho....
> 
> Tienes alma de politico. Si no existe un problema, me lo invento.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

Gracias Dietrich, te emplazo a seguir haciéndonos tus inestimables aportaciones a este hilo.

Por favor, sigue hablándonos del nordicismo, de lo superior y deseable que es para España... 

PD: si tienes más amiguitos del rollo, invítalos también a pasarse por aquí.



Spoiler






Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Te he dado con todos los morros en la cara.
> 
> Pío Baroja en su libro "Comunistas, judíos y demás ralea" dice que Dinamarca es el paraíso en comparación a España, y hace admiración de los "países nórdicos".
> 
> ...


----------



## Bestiaju (22 Abr 2017)

hemingway dijo:


> Más diez caracteres y tal.



NO.

El que hace trampas es usted que basicamente fundamenta toda su perorata en una relación de causalidad que se saca de la manga.

Nadie le discute que muchos paises de la América hispana sean violentos, corruptos y un ejemplo negativo de muchas cosas. Pero es que luego viene tan alegramente y me lo achaca todo a la "raza" como hecho determinante.
Me toma una instantanea acorde a sus intereses como cuando nos colocan esas ristras de fotos de beldades "ñórdicas" en oposición a poco agraciados indígenas morenos a cual más feo.

Y si la instantanea se la proporciono yo, y les digo que me comenten lo civilizado y ejemplar de las guerras de la antigua Yugoslavia, entonces cualquier excusa barata es buena. 
Ahí no diremos que reventarle la cabeza a un crio a 600 metros con un rifle de francotirador es algo que se deba escencialmente a alguna particularidad intrinseca a la degenerada y barbara raza eslava. 

Y todo esto pasando curiosamente por alto aspectos aún más contundentes que refutan completamente esa teoría. Por ejemplo que por más injerto que resulte, si usted coloca a un "marrón" en un entorno como Miami, donde la emigración basicamente se fundamenta en una clase media cubana que huyo del comunismo castrista, toda su teoría sobre la "marronización" se derrumba. Porque curiosamente estos "marrones" si que se integran, crean riqueza y son hasta candidatos al senado...

Del mismo modo peca de corto de miras y absoluta ignorancia histórica ¿Que pensarían en tiempos de los romanos? ¿Que los palidos y rubios eran una raza inferior por vivir en el neolítico, lavarse las manos con sus propios orines o desconocer el concepto de higiene?
¿Como de tontos eran los marronidos egipcios, los caldeos, fenicios o directamente mesopotámicos cuando son directamente la cuna de Occidente?

Si usted me toma una instantanea de cualquier momento histórico puede llegar a la conclusión que le de la gana. 
¿Que se pensaría en pleno siglo XVII con una Europa devastada por guerras de religión llenas de fanáticos religiosos que quemaban brujas como comían pipas en contraposición a una América hispana que no tuvo apenas guerras en 300 años?

Si es que al final SIEMPRE es lo mismo. Pobres españolitos abducidos y acomplejados por la propaganda anglosajona y protestante que dando por sentado que son inferiores a sus "hermanos" del norte intentan buscar explicación y remedio para esa enfermedad de la "raza".

Que mejor manera de sortear esos complejos que directamente suplicar por ser aceptados entre los "caucásicos" de toda la vida y declararse parientes de los daneses o vikingos, para renegar acto seguido de los marronidos, simiescos e incivilizados indígenas del otro lado del charco.

Si es que sois transparentes....
Lo que siempre me resulta sorprendente es ver como no os dais cuenta de lo pueriles y ridículos que resultais al ojo ajeno.

No digamos si encima ese observador es un "ñórdico" con pedigrí de verdad. Ver a un "moro" español intentar pasar por vikingo tiene que ser la risión para un noruego o islandés.

Lo mejor vendrá cuando le supliqueis para que os preñe a vuestra hija "marronida" para así poder "blanquear" a vuestra descendencia y descansar tranquilos de ahí en adelante.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2017 at 18:03 ----------




hemingway dijo:


> Se me había pasado este post.
> 
> Decir básicamente que un español y un serbio YA SON, en no pocos casos, indistinguibles.
> 
> ...



Que obsesión con la "guapura"....

¿No encontraste efebos indígenas más apuestos que esos? 

Pues busca, busca, que hay mulatos y mestizos que se las follan a pares.... por algo será ¿No le parece?

O igual es que usted entiende más de belleza masculina que cualquier golfilla al uso ¿Es eso?

Si al final va a resultar que esto está lleno de "renatos".


----------



## Rob1984 (22 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Estás hecho un lío, lo cual es lógico si lees panfletos.



Ya ya panfletos, ¿como este verdad?









Bernaldo dijo:


> Carecía de limpieza de sangre lo mismo el luterano, como el judío, como el morisco... por mucho que su raza fuera idéntica que la de un montero de Espinosa.



Para los españoles de aquella época los elementos árabes y judaicos no formaban parte de la identidad española, ni desde un punto de vista cultural, ni desde una perspectiva etno-racial, para ellos un marrano converso era un elemento a vigilar puesto que podria haber adoptado la cruz como simple fachada.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Por el contrario, el reconocimiento de nobleza por la Corona de Castilla a los católicos amerindios del Estado noble es un hecho, incluída la posibilidad de pertenencia a lugares tan exclusivos como la Orden de Calatrava.



Y me pones como ejemplo una orden religiosa, donde lo único que importa es lo frikicristiano que seas y las horas que rezas a dios, ahora llego yo y te digo que hasta mediados del siglo XVIII los mestizos no podian ser miembros de las milicias ni convertirse en oficiales y hasta finales del XVIII no podían comprar certificados que les permitieran acceder a la educación, casarse con personas blancas, ejercer cargos públicos y ordenarse sacerdotes. ¿no habiamos quedado en que para entonces ya eran todos cristianos? :rolleye:



Bernaldo dijo:


> Lo cierto es que en la Monarquía Católica lo tenía mucho más jodido un flamenco luterano que un noble católico amerindio. No porque se prefiriera la raza del indio a la del flamenco sino por lo que se ha explicado por activa y por pasiva pero algunos no queréis entender.



Pues para tenerlo muy jodido, bien que no les temblaba las manos a la monarquía y demás autoridades en tirarse tres siglos sacando leyes y estatutos a destajo referentes a la Limpieza de Sangre, y luego soy yo el que tiene delirios con la racismo :rolleye:


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

El amigo Hemin Gay no parece ser nordicista, sino simplemente problanco aunque si esté orgulloso de su serbia nórdica con pene. :rolleye:

Ya en serio, el jilo tiene que ponerse interesante cuando vuelva por aquí el galaicofriqui haciendo apología de la importación de ucranianas, polacas, etc, y el apartheid, incluso esterilización, contra las iber-bigotudas, y la castración de los alfredolandas ibéricos de tola vida.



bestiaxu dijo:


> ...


----------



## Bestiaju (22 Abr 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Ya ya panfletos, ¿como este verdad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bien ahora solo tienes que explicarnos una cosa...

Si lo "marrón" y la "raza" era algo determinante...

¿Por que en la expulsión de los judios y posteriormente moriscos no se menciona?

¿Por que se les conmina de la siguiente manera? ¿Si os convertis al catolicismo de forma sincera OS QUEDAIS? Si no... os largais.

¿Se les obliga a blanquearse la piel? ¿A casarse con blanquitos suizos o flamencos? ¿Se les condena por su fisonomia marronacea propia de simios o subhumanos?

Explicanos esto y luego ya intentas convencernos de lo demás...


----------



## Bestiaju (22 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> El amigo Hemin Gay no parece ser nordicista, sino simplemente problanco aunque si esté orgulloso de su serbia nórdica con pene. :rolleye:
> 
> Ya en serio, el jilo tiene que ponerse interesante cuando vuelva por aquí el galaicofriqui haciendo apología de la importación de ucranianas, polacas, etc, y el apartheid, incluso esterilización, contra las iber-bigotudas, y la castración de los alfredolandas ibéricos de tola vida.



Pero si lo gracioso del tema es que NADIE les está prohibiendo que se apareen con valkirias noruegas o "doncellas escudo". 

Que yo mismo de permitirmelo la mujer me costearía un serrallo lleno de beldades ucranianas o polacas. 

Lo que ya roza el ridículo es que quieran imponerle a otros sus particulares costumbres de apareamiento o gustos sexuales en general.

Que resulte que los hijos de un español y una serbia, sean más o menos españoles que los de otro tipo de la Rioja y una mulata cubana. Y todo porque la suya tiene los ojos azules y ellos opinan que se nos parece mucho más.
Que no comparten historia, cultura, idioma o siquiera idiosincrasia... da igual. Que son blanquitas y con pecas en el escote... y eso ya justifica todo lo demás.

Si es que son hasta cómicos.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

La Orden de Calatrava es también una de las principales militares que había en el Imperio, ilústrate hombre.

La raza de los moros -probablemente la de muchos judíos también- era más cercana a la española que la de los propios flamencos. De hecho, la mayoría de moros eran descendientes de antiguos hispanorromanos conversos al Islam.

Nada que ver con cuestiones biológicas.

Como te he explicado, por supuesto que los mestizos de sangre podían acceder a ámbitos relegados a la nobleza. Bastaba con el linaje noble de su rama indígena y de la española.

Tienes que instruirte y acudir a los expertos en historia indiana o , en su defecto, ir tú mismo a las fuentes. Tenemos estudiosos que se han estudiado miles de archivos, partidas de nacimiento, etc, y que explican todo esto perfectamente.

Si no te basta el saber que el ser luterano, calvinista o ser descendiente de ellos te excluía de la limpieza de sangre, fueras flamenco o de Almendralejo para comprender que NO EXISTÍA un trasfondo biológico en esto y sí religioso... es justo que te achaque delirios racistas.





Spoiler






Rob1984 dijo:


> Ya ya panfletos, ¿como este verdad?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Meliton (22 Abr 2017)

ROb tio, que va a tener razon el Bernaldo y el betxiatu , di algo que de esta me tengo que hacer NSDAP.


----------



## BGA (22 Abr 2017)

wanamaker dijo:


> Quien piense que el nordicismo supone algun problema para España, y no una simple anecdota de este foro y algunos otros, es que es simplemente gilipollas.
> En cambio el islam es un problema real, para europa principalmente, y por derivacion para España.
> 
> Si no entiendes algo tan sencillo.....



Qué bien, ya no importa la calidad sino la cantidad de nordicismo para considerarlo un problema en este foro. Si falla en plan maestro de identificar marrones con el Islam, aunque fueran cristianos y hablaran en español, siempre nos quedarán los moros como problema supremo al que no deberíamos perder de vista.

Pues claro hombre, el Islam es un problema desde que ciertos blancos le dieron la excusa para crear la estampida perfecta de unos moros que mal o bien, tenían un destino en sus propios países.

No me invento nada si digo que está escrito el enfrentamiento entre cristianos (ahora occidentales indígenas blancos) y musulmanes a mayor gloria de esa constante que nunca sale descrita en vuestro relato global como no sea para meter el miedo en el cuerpo a unos y a otros. Supongo que sabe a qué me refiero, si exacto, a esos que ahora son tan arios como el que más y se juegan "sus" cuartos en defendernos del morismo zombificado.

No es el primer combate ni será el último si Dios lo quiere, en que se acusa a todos, salvo a los verdaderos culpables, de los males de este mundo.
Males que lo son si cumplen la estricta misión de perjudicarnos a nosotros mismos. Cuando el terror está fuera, prefiere el personal comer palomitas mientras disfruta del espectáculo en "printain". ¡cuantas veces no habré oído y leído que los moros se lo merecen por eso mismo, por ser unos sucios moros que viven en paises de mierda...!. 

Pues mire, parece que les han hecho caso y han decidido (sin otro remedio, dado cómo están las cosas en sus países gracias al imperio del hombre blanco (?)) darse un garbeo a ver si las cosas son tan bonitas como les promete la misma publicidad del imperio.

Promesas incumplidas e imposibles de cumplir al modo en que dictaba el plan maestro, esta gente está comprendiendo que poco o nada tienen que perder, salvo si se ponen a bien con su dios y se dedican a hacer lo único por lo que conseguirán el premio definitivo y eterno.

Parecida circunstancia en Hispanoamérica donde un grupito de "buenas famlias" de apellidos *muy cosmopolitas*, manejan sus países con mano de hierro. Si, esas mismas "familias criollas" de apellidos sajones, alemanes y judíos.

Mismo vector, mismo problema y ahora nos entra la urgencia de parar un vendaval amplificando la mentira y la cortina de humo.

El Islam no era un problema hasta el año 2001 salvo para unos pocos que han conseguido extender su problema a todo occidente. Y habrá que combatirlo si llega el caso pero mientras la ira no se adueñe de nuestras cabezas, será buena cosa no perder el tiempo e ir identificando a los verdaderos culpables y no ensañarse -como ocurre en este foro a diario- con "hombres de paja".


----------



## Rob1984 (22 Abr 2017)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Bien ahora solo tienes que explicarnos una cosa...
> 
> Si lo "marrón" y la "raza" era algo determinante...



En la nobleza por supuesto que lo era la “probanza de sangre” gooda , especialmente en los nobles como en los hidalgos, si tu conoces de algún godo marrón estoy deseoso de conocerlo.




bestiaxu dijo:


> ¿Por que en la expulsión de los judios y posteriormente moriscos no se menciona?



¿Quizás porque es un término que no empezó a usar hasta el siglo XIX?

Pero vamos si estas deseando que aparezca en escena la palabra "marrón", ahi tienes la pragmática de Medina del Campo, donde a los gitanos se les dio a elegir a entre abandonar sus costumbres primitivas bajo pena de esclavitud y expulsión.




bestiaxu dijo:


> ¿Por que se les conmina de la siguiente manera? ¿Si os convertis al catolicismo de forma sincera OS QUEDAIS? Si no... os largais.



En primera instancia se podría decir que era por la envidia y codicia de sus bienes por parte de algunos cristianos, pero lo veo demasiado secundario, creo que la mayor razón fué el fanatismo religioso que imperaba en la época por el chute de adrenalina que tuvieron los Reyes por haber terminado la Reconquista, tan sencillo como eso.



bestiaxu dijo:


> ¿Se les obliga a blanquearse la piel? ¿A casarse con blanquitos suizos o flamencos? ¿Se les condena por su fisonomia marronacea propia de simios o subhumanos?



La mentalidad no era esa, si no: "follate a quien quieras, pero que sepas que tus hijos no tendran los mismos derechos que un viejo cristiano", el hecho de que hubiera apenas algún mestizo destacado en la sociedad española como el inca Garcilaso de la Vega (que seguramente tendría trato de favor por ser descendiente de una princesa inca de raza blanca), no deja de ser una de las pocas excepciones que hubo.

Es innegable que por muy cristianos que fueran, hubo racismo, el hecho de que hubieran tantos términos creados y a la vez negativos como mestizo, mulato o zambo usados para definir el sistema de pirámide de castas de la América Española nos da una idea de que el mestizaje aunque estuviera permitido no era visto como algo demasiado postivo, en la América hispana, al igual que en el resto del mundo occidental y civilizado de la epoca, que se juzgaba como anti-natural toda mezcla interracial.



bestiaxu dijo:


> Explicanos esto y luego ya intentas convencernos de lo demás...



Yo no tengo que convencer de nada a nadie, ahi estan los hechos historicos que hablan por si solos, quien teniendo estos datos en mano aún siga pensando que en España no hubo practicas y una tradición racialista porque prefiere seguir engañandose a si mismo o porque lo que digo no es lo -hispanicamente- correcto para el.


----------



## Bestiaju (22 Abr 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> En la nobleza por supuesto que lo era la “probanza de sangre” gooda , especialmente en los nobles como en los hidalgos, si tu conoces de algún godo marrón estoy deseoso de conocerlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero no me has explicado porqué la "raza" no se tiene en cuenta a la hora de expulsar a nadie. Soslayas la cuestión con habilidad pero no respondes.

Tu mismo lo afirmas de los gitanos. Se les obliga a abandonar sus usos u costumbres primitivas (y además añadiríamos nada ejemplares) pero no se les critica por su condición física.

Claro que había racismo. Siempre hay racismo. Pero en todos lados, en los mismos japoneses con respecto al occidental. O entre los moros con respecto al cristiano. Es conocido que Abderraman III pelirrojo de nacimiento por ser hijo de una navarra, se tenía el pelo de oscuro para parecer más semita ¿Y? Es una muestra comprensible de recelo ante lo que es ajeno y diferente. Pero extraer de ello conclusiones de índole ética, moral o incluso biológica es mucho más arriesgado.

El hecho es que a pesar de los prejuicios populares, de forma oficial NUNCA se le dio carta de naturaleza a dichas consideraciones. Y de facto el español era MUCHIIIIIIIIISIMO menos prejuicioso que cualquier otro europeo de la época en estas cuestiones. Como demuestra la numerosísima descendencia que dejó con negras, indias o mestizas. Búscame otro pueblo de la época que se haya mezclado con semejante facilidad o de forma tan pródiga.

Nunca hubo problemas para que un español reconociese como hija y heredera a una mestiza hija suya y de una india. Y esta niña tendría un rango acorde al de su padre y muchas veces terminaba casando con otro español cristiano viejo o "godo". SIN PROBLEMAS.

A los judios falsos conversos, a los marranos o moriscos, no le medían el craneo o el entrecejo. Indagaban acerca de su dieta, indumentaria y costumbres...

¿Si tan determinante fuese la raza... acaso los tribunales de todo tipo no hubiesen contado con directivas a ese respecto?

Simplemente estas negando LA EVIDENCIA. Y te auguro un trabajo arduo porque sabes en el fondo perfectamente, que ni tienes razón, ni nada sustancioso a lo que agarrarte cuando resulta que al final practicamente TODA la america hispana es MESTIZA. Y eso VA A MISA y no se puede refutar con nada. Aún menos cuando miras más al norte y no ves apenas no ya mestizos sino siquiera indígenas.


----------



## Rob1984 (22 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La Orden de Calatrava es también una de las principales militares que había en el Imperio, ilústrate hombre.



Eso ya lo sabia 



Bernaldo dijo:


> La raza de los moros -probablemente la de muchos judíos también- era más cercana a la española que la de los propios flamencos. De hecho, la mayoría de moros eran descendientes de antiguos hispanorromanos conversos al Islam.
> .
> 
> Nada que ver con cuestiones biológicas.



Estoy de acuerdo.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Como te he explicado, por supuesto que los mestizos de sangre podían acceder a ámbitos relegados a la nobleza. Bastaba con el linaje noble de su rama indígena y de la española.



Pero no pienses que eso lo hacian para hacerles el favor de su vida, si les daban titulos menores de la nobleza era porque pensaban que atrayendo a los caciques e "hispanizandolos" podrían controlar mucho mejor al grueso de los indios. Nadie da duros a pesetas.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Si no te basta el saber que el ser luterano, calvinista o ser descendiente de ellos te excluía de la limpieza de sangre, fueras flamenco o de Almendralejo para comprender que NO EXISTÍA un trasfondo biológico en esto y sí religioso... es justo que te achaque delirios racistas.



Ese argumento es de lo más sesgado y simplista, si fuera tan sencillo como lo dices entonces los indios hubieran tenido los mismos derechos en el momento de ser bautizados, el plan de exterminio de gitanos a los que trataron de exterminar jamás se hubiera ideado por ser cristianos, el sistema de castas que hubo era todo creado por cristianos y para cristianos. La limpieza de sangre no es mas que la punta del iceberg.

Yo no estoy deciendo que la limpieza de sangre sea por motivos biologicos, eso te lo has sacado tu de la manga, estoy diciendo y lo diré por enésima vez que en España hubo practicas racialistas, me da igual que sea por una motivación cultural, biologica o religiosa, y que todo ese mito que vendeis los hispanistas de una España que se valora y se ensalza el mestizaje, el crisol de culturas, en el que un indio de Lima por el hecho de bautizarse y jurar las leyes y renunciar a sus antiguas practicas ya se le consideraba a efectos legales y civiles como a un viejo cristiano, es una burda patraña.


----------



## Renato (22 Abr 2017)

RLR291036 dijo:


> Por cierto, no se puede ni comparar el racialismo que se plantea aquí, herencia de las teorías de la Europa germánica del XIX y el XX, con el supuesto racialismo de la tradición española. Y por un hecho fundamental: Ha habido darwinismo, biologicismo y positivismo de por medio. Estos elementos resultaron centrales en las teorías racistas del XIX y del XX, pero ni siquiera existían en los siglos de la monarquía española.
> 
> En consecuencia, es obvio que los parámetros con los que se juzgaba la "cuestión racial" entonces son diferentes a lo que se habla aquí, salvo juegos de similitudes aparentes. Y es que no se puede pretender ver constantemente la historia desde el mismo esquema cerrado, algo a lo que también son muy dados los marxistas.



Lo que no existía en la sociedad española en el siglo XIX eran judíos.

Pero si comparamos el "protorracismo" español del siglo XVI contra los judíos no creo que se diferenciase mucho del que podía darse en Alemania. 
El biologicismo alemán no surgió de la nada, se basa en una trayectoria muy anterior de prejuicios contra los judíos de índole religiosa. En Alemania mientras en España se quemaba a judíos en la hoguera tampoco iban midiendo cráneos.


----------



## Rob1984 (22 Abr 2017)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Pero no me has explicado porqué la "raza" no se tiene en cuenta a la hora de expulsar a nadie. Soslayas la cuestión con habilidad pero no respondes.
> 
> Tu mismo lo afirmas de los gitanos. Se les obliga a abandonar sus usos u costumbres primitivas (y además añadiríamos nada ejemplares) pero no se les critica por su condición física.
> 
> ...



Que si, que te comprendo, pero yo no he dicho en ningún momento que en España no se permitiera el mestizaje, ni que a los moriscos les echaran por ser de otra "raza", asi que por mi puedes soltarte ese rollo a otro porque yo no estoy diciendo eso para nada.

En cuanto a los gitanos, esas costumbres tienen en mayor o medida una influencia y unas connotaciones raciales en su base, no puedes separar una cosa de la otra por mucho que te joda, y no me refiero a su color de ojos, sino a cosas mas sutiles y menos perceptibles a simple vista, como el CI o la inteligencia espacial y emocional, el hecho de que los gitanos esten tan incivilizados es por una cultura donde se permite la endogamia, y la endogamia produce consecuencias desastrosas en los individuos de una comunidad, consecuencia que acarraea problemas sociales como los que estamos sufriendo tanto actualmente como antaño. Y ya se que los españoles no tenian ni puta idea de todo aquello, tan solo trato de explicar y asociar hasta que punto la genetica puede influir en los comportamientos de un determinado grupo humano y hasta que punto ha influido y determinado para la convivencia de distintas culturas en un mismo territorio.

Si todo fuera tan facil como echar un chorrito de agua bendita y que todos fueramos de repente supermegainteligentes y con la misma rectitud moral que Jesucristo hace ya tiempo que los gitanos no estarian dando por culo.


----------



## klassovyivrag (22 Abr 2017)

Suecia es tan progre precisamente porque esta llena de descendientes de nazis. Los nazis tuvieron mucho exito con sus politicas de eugenesia en Suecia y Suecia tuvo partidos nazis desde el principio de la era Hitleriana.

hasta los anos 70 Suecia si no recuerdo mal castraba a los gitanos, y Finalandia a los lapones.

No os dejeis enganar por las apariencias, progres por fuera pero por dentro....Pocas suecas vereis hibridandose con marronidos.

Suecia no es una cultura mestiza como la espanola, ellos guetifican. 

De hehco el problema con los inmigroides alli es precisamente porque los suecos no integran, solo de boquita.

En Espana por ejemplo somos mucho mas abiertos con los inmigrantes.

La Espana franquista acogio a judios y la Suecia neutral los devolvia a Noruega o Alemania.

Evidentemente todo cambio con los millennials, que son unos maricas, pero de esos tambien aqui.

Suecia es en general una sociedad mas puritana y nazi que la espanola. Espana no ha sido nazi desde la edad media.


lo mismo pasa por ejemplo con Islandia, Islandia es referente del progresismo espanol, pero islandia tiene unas leyes de inmigracion muy duras con no europeos y son bastante racistas.

Pero bueno, no es racismo, es el tribalismo de los nordeuropeos.


Todo lo que los progres espanoles consideran progre nace en el tribalismo y nazismo nordeuropeo ejemplos>

veganismo
yoga y admiracion por la cultura oriental
naturismo
ecologismo
nudismo
promixcuidad sexual
libertad sexual de las mujeres

Incluso cosas como caravaning, camping y demas tienen esos origenes.


La Espana antifranquista es un cancer. La izquierda ha olvidado que inclsuo el enemigo, ya que ellos consideran Franco el enemigo, hacia cosas buenas.

Las juventudes franquistas, flechas y pelayos y toda esa mierda era muy bueno para el pueblo y el pais, es como las juventudes socialistas.

Al fin y al cabo el espiritu europeo no se puede ocultar, 

boyscouts, juventudes hitlerianas, juventudes socialistas, juventudes comunistas, ejerecicios de gimansia, campamentos en el monte...

Es todo lo mismo.

el problema de la izquierda espanola es haber olvidado que un comunista de la era soviestica votaria antes a Espana 2000 que ha PODEMOS.


----------



## Renato (22 Abr 2017)

klassovyivrag dijo:


> Suecia no es una cultura mestiza como la espanola, ellos guetifican.



Como si en España los gitanos no vivieran en ghettos.


----------



## Bestiaju (22 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Lo que no existía en la sociedad española en el siglo XIX eran judíos.
> 
> Pero si comparamos el "protorracismo" español del siglo XVI contra los judíos no creo que se diferenciase mucho del que podía darse en Alemania.
> El biologicismo alemán no surgió de la nada, se basa en una trayectoria muy anterior de prejuicios contra los judíos de índole religiosa. En Alemania mientras en España se quemaba a judíos en la hoguera tampoco iban midiendo cráneos.



¿"Protorracismo"? Supongo que a parte de tus fantasías podrás aportar algo escrito donde se deje traslucir por algún intelectual de la época, no sé un Padre Suarez, incluso un Ginés de Sepulveda que los indios eran esencialmente inferiores dadas sus condiciones raciales y que por tanto no había que mezclarse con ellos...

Podrás explicar porque hasta hoy en día los protestantes norteños no han hecho nunca ningún esfuerzo por evangelizar o convertir a las razas inferiores y en cambio en España ese fue DESDE EL PRINCIPIO la justificación OFICIAL y uno de los motores de la conquista americana.

Por lo demás, no entiendo porqué entonces las gentes del norte de Europa apenas se mezclaron con ningún indígena en cualquiera de sus colonias... ¿Conoces muchos casos de nobles mestizos o capitanes o milicianos que cumpliesen esa condición entre ingleses o alemanes?

Una cosa es lo que os hubiese gustado a los acomplejados endófobos de toda la vida y otra lo que fue...

Y lo que fue es que el españolito medio se casaba con una morisca o judía (incluso los propios nobles con dos cojones) si esta era de buen ver o mejor aún tenía tierras y dineros...
Y SE LA TRAIA AL FRESCO que fuese más o menos "marronida", tuviese el pelo rizado o el mentón huidizo...

Sois una simple excrecencia de la "leyenda negra", al final tan traidores como los podemitas o afrancesados de hace 200 años. 

---------- Post added 22-abr-2017 at 19:53 ----------




Rob1984 dijo:


> Que si, que te comprendo, pero yo no he dicho en ningún momento que en España no se permitiera el mestizaje, ni que a los moriscos les echaran por ser de otra "raza", asi que por mi puedes soltarte ese rollo a otro porque yo no estoy diciendo eso para nada.
> 
> En cuanto a los gitanos, esas costumbres tienen en mayor o medida una influencia y unas connotaciones raciales en su base, no puedes separar una cosa de la otra por mucho que te joda, y no me refiero a su color de ojos, sino a cosas mas sutiles y menos perceptibles a simple vista, como el CI o la inteligencia espacial y emocional, el hecho de que los gitanos esten tan incivilizados es por una cultura donde se permite la endogamia, y la endogamia produce consecuencias desastrosas en los individuos de una comunidad, consecuencia que acarraea problemas sociales como los que estamos sufriendo tanto actualmente como antaño. Y ya se que los españoles no tenian ni puta idea de todo aquello, tan solo trato de explicar y asociar hasta que punto la genetica puede influir en los comportamientos de un determinado grupo humano y hasta que punto ha influido y determinado para la convivencia de distintas culturas en un mismo territorio.
> 
> Si todo fuera tan facil como echar un chorrito de agua bendita y que todos fueramos de repente supermegainteligentes y con la misma rectitud moral que Jesucristo hace ya tiempo que los gitanos no estarian dando por culo.




Jajaja claro que sí hombre... CI o "inteligencia" espacial O EMOCIONAL. Curioso concepto. Ahora sonais a libro de autoayuda o "emponderamiento" femenino... si es que...

Pero si tu mismo no tienes ni puta idea del tipo de sangre que llevas ¿Te jugarias la polla a que no tienes algún bisabuelo o tatarabuelo gitano?
Porque de judios y moros no digo nada, que de esos CON TODA SEGURIDAD.

Y mira que yo le tengo asco a los gitanos como el que más. Cualquier que sea sensato obviamente. Pero de ahí a concluir que son intrinsecamente tontos y que no hay manera de enmendarlos porque no lo da su naturaleza...
Curiosa forma de quitarles la responsabilidad de sus actos. No es que sean cabrones y chorizos... no, es que no pueden ser de otra forma.

Al gitano SE LE OBLIGA A SER DE OTRA FORMA, por las buenas o por las malas y se le acaban todas las gitanerías. Así de simple.


----------



## Renato (22 Abr 2017)

bestiaxu dijo:


> ¿"Protorracismo"? Supongo que a parte de tus fantasías podrás aportar algo escrito donde se deje traslucir por algún intelectual de la época, no sé un Padre Suarez, incluso un Ginés de Sepulveda que los indios eran esencialmente inferiores dadas sus condiciones raciales y que por tanto no había que mezclarse con ellos...



Te dedico este poema, supongo que te verás reflejado en él:

Érase un hombre a una nariz pegado,
érase una nariz superlativa,
érase una nariz sayón y escriba,
érase un peje espada muy barbado.

Era un reloj de sol mal encarado, 
érase una alquitara pensativa,
érase un elefante boca arriba,
era Ovidio Nasón más narizado.

Érase un espolón de una galera,
érase una pirámide de Egipto, 
las doce Tribus de narices era.

Érase un naricísimo infinito,
muchísimo nariz, nariz tan fiera
que en la cara de Anás fuera delito.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

Bien, _admites la realidad histórica_ de que no hubo exclusión racial en el acceso a la nobleza reconocida por la Corona. Que divagues en analizar el porqué ya es cuestión secundaria--> NO HABÍA SEGREGACIÓN RACIAL, considerando el término "raza" en su empleo actual, en el acceso a una condición tan importante en una sociedad estamental como era la de la Monarquía Católica. Es un paso adelante, bravo, enhorabuena... :Aplauso:

Siguiente paso, que aprendas que en la Monarquía jamás existió un sistema de castas como han querido ver algunos (impregnados por sus planteamientos racialistas previos) sino estamental, como correspondía al Régimen Tradicional (también llamado Antiguo Régimen).

Sobre lo de los gitanos ya habrá momento, aquí lo importante es el siguiente punto a aprender, el tema de las famosas castas.



Rob1984 dijo:


> Eso ya lo sabia
> 
> Pero no pienses que eso lo hacian para hacerles el favor de su vida, si les daban titulos menores de la nobleza era porque pensaban que atrayendo a los caciques e "hispanizandolos" podrían controlar mucho mejor al grueso de los indios. Nadie da duros a pesetas.
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (22 Abr 2017)

RLR291036 dijo:


> Por cierto, no se puede ni comparar el racialismo que se plantea aquí, herencia de las teorías de la Europa germánica del XIX y el XX, con el supuesto racialismo de la tradición española. Y por un hecho fundamental: Ha habido darwinismo, biologicismo y positivismo de por medio. Estos elementos resultaron centrales en las teorías racistas del XIX y del XX, pero ni siquiera existían en los siglos de la monarquía española.
> 
> En consecuencia, es obvio que los parámetros con los que se juzgaba la "cuestión racial" entonces son diferentes a lo que se habla aquí, salvo juegos de similitudes aparentes. Y es que no se puede pretender ver constantemente la historia desde el mismo esquema cerrado, algo a lo que también son muy dados los marxistas.



Buen apunte que da contexto a lo que estamos hablando. Da la sensación de que persiste una vieja disputa entre Roma y Germania desde siempre y con la salvedad del Sacro Imperio desde el que se puede hablar sin tapujos de un imperio europeo de verdad. 

Un español no debería olvidar, ahora que el Islam es un problema "inducido", el escaso prejuicio que tuvieron algunos hermanos del norte en facilitar al turco su saqueo de las costas del Mediterráneo español. Pero no solo español y me pregunto qué tropas ayudaron a Austria en las dos ocasiones en que los turcos la tuvieron en asedio. Me suena España en la primera a pesar del frente de Italia contra Francia (tras un pacto de Francisco con el turco para distraer tropas cristianas de la defensa de territorio cristiano) y Polonia-Lituania en la segunda, pero no me costan los príncipes germanos protestantes.

Hay una pátina "humanizante" en el mundo católico de la que carecen los protestantes. Así, las ideas raciales del romanticismo germánico, encontraron una vía de expresar la herencia judaizante de ser a su vez el pueblo elegido.

Hay algo implícitamente perverso en todo ésto...


----------



## klassovyivrag (22 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Como si en España los gitanos no vivieran en ghettos.



No lo suficiente, deberiamos tener acceso a informacion de que % de gitanos hay por zonas geograficas, que % de gitanos hay en las escuelas, que % se han "integrado" que % se sienten gitanos y
que % son racialmente gitanos a pesar de su identidad.

Esas cosas no se saben en Espana porque Espana es una cultura catolica universalista, lo cual tiene cosas buenas y cosas malas.

Nuestra cultura catolica universalista solo es buena si gobernamos el mundo, si no lo gobernamos nos convertimos en parias y nos extinguimos por nuestros mismos perceptos.

me atreveria a decir que en el fondo la causa republicana era mas tribalista y racista en el sentido nordeuropeo que la nacional. De hecho uno de los insultos mas comunes de los republicanos de insultar a los fascistas era acusarles de moros, africanistas y de tener a moros violadores en sus filas.


----------



## Bestiaju (22 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Te dedico este poema, supongo que te verás reflejado en él:
> 
> Érase un hombre a una nariz pegado,
> érase una nariz superlativa,
> ...



¿En serio me comparas con Góngora...?

Bueno algo es algo. Tú más bien me parece que caes por el lado de Oscar Wilde. 

Ahora si la "sutil" intención es sugerir que Quevedo era esencialmente "racista" porque acusaba a Gongora de marrano "en la sombra". Vas apañado...

Porque incluso a día de hoy llamarle judio a alguien puede ser un insulto pero curiosamente me juego algo a que eres incapaz de distinguir a la mayoría de judios, de la mayoría de españoles. 

Por tanto lo vas a tener crudo si se trata de segregar por "raza".


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

Bastante acertado este mensaje. Creo que lo he comentado en otro hilo, el escruúpulo nórdico contra el roce íntimo con la gentes más oscuras que ellos es ancestral. Otra cosa es que hoy se haya impuesto el discurso mesticista de hoy en día, pero en el comportamiento real existe esa cerrazón a la integración real.

También lo referido a la sociedad española sin tantos escrúpulos fenotípicos lo cual da una mejor idea de lo patítico de delirios nordicistas entre el pueblo español que pretenden algunos imitadores de aquella gente.

La intransigencia española era de raíz religioso-cultural, además de estamental, como bien comentó bestiaxu, no biológica/fenotípica/racial.



Spoiler






klassovyivrag dijo:


> Suecia es tan progre precisamente porque esta llena de descendientes de nazis. Los nazis tuvieron mucho exito con sus politicas de eugenesia en Suecia y Suecia tuvo partidos nazis desde el principio de la era Hitleriana.
> 
> hasta los anos 70 Suecia si no recuerdo mal castraba a los gitanos, y Finalandia a los lapones.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renato (22 Abr 2017)

klassovyivrag dijo:


> No lo suficiente, deberiamos tener acceso a informacion de que % de gitanos hay por zonas geograficas, que % de gitanos hay en las escuelas, que % se han "integrado" que % se sienten gitanos y
> que % son racialmente gitanos a pesar de su identidad.
> 
> No lo suficiente, deberiamos tener acceso a informacion de que % de gitanos hay por zonas geograficas, que % de gitanos hay en las escuelas, que % se han "integrado" que % se sienten gitanos y
> ...



Hasta los años 80 el pueblo gitano ha estado segregado en ghettos de forma bastante perfecta en España. Ahora ya no sucede así , pero si los gitanos volvieran a su status anterior a la transición yo me daría con un canto en los dientes. 

Que los republicanos acusaran a los nacionales de usar moros en territorio español además de una crítica bastante lícita demuestra que los españoles no hemos sido tan inconscientes del tema racial como se suele pintar por los zombies del Vaticano.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

Joder, joder, joder... :XX: :XX: en ocasiones tienes unos chispazos de clara impronta "bernaldiana".

Le tienes cogida la medida al fusco, pero qué risa, coño.... 



Spoiler






bestiaxu dijo:


> ¿En serio me comparas con Góngora...?
> 
> Bueno algo es algo. Tú más bien me parece que caes *por el lado de Oscar Wilde*.
> 
> .


----------



## BGA (22 Abr 2017)

Ya solo falta que nos digan que los chistes de Lepe son racistas. Lo mismo que de cazurros y "polacos". Estos son capaces de confundir las grescas entre pueblos vecinos o las singularidades tenidas como grotescas de cada uno, como una expresión inequívoca del racismo español.

Animalucos. No dan más de sí.


----------



## Renato (22 Abr 2017)

bestiaxu dijo:


> ¿En serio me comparas con Góngora...?
> 
> Bueno algo es algo. Tú más bien me parece que caes por el lado de Oscar Wilde.
> 
> ...



como puedes comprobar en los sonetos de quevedo el desdén por los marranos era una cuestión que trascendía la sospecha de una conversión al cristianismo poco sincera. De hecho Quevedo ni lo menciona en sus múltiples invectivas contra Góngora. 
Tampoco había muchas diferencias entre los alemanes y los judíos exterminados en los campos de concentración , ¿y qué?

PD: Jajaja, que gilipollas eres, pero si otro de los insultos de Quevedo a Gongora era el de bujarra.


----------



## BGA (22 Abr 2017)

Me barrunto que el "problema español" tiene algo que ver con la persecución del judío apóstata por parte de talmúdicos y judaizados... ¿Que no?.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

Buena observación. En realidad, la clasificación de gitanos en España viene aplicada para los residuos de ese pueblo que por su forma de vida y de relaciones no ha pasado a ser engullido por ese universalismo hispánico del que hablas.

Otra muy buena observación. Que hay gentes parcialmente "dravídicas" por ser descendientes de gitanos que ya no son sociológicamente tales (sobre todo en algunas zonas de Andalucía) al tiempo que hay bastantes gitanos biológicamente más "gachés" que "calés" pero siguen siendo gitanos por seguir con esas formas.

Las batidoras de asimilación biológica en España son las urbes, lugares donde se han demolido las estructuras de organización tradicionales, y algunas localidades concretas del sur del país. 



klassovyivrag dijo:


> No lo suficiente, deberiamos tener acceso a informacion de que % de gitanos hay por zonas geograficas, que % de gitanos hay en las escuelas, que % se han "integrado" que % se sienten gitanos y
> que % son racialmente gitanos a pesar de su identidad.
> 
> Esas cosas no se saben en Espana porque Espana es una cultura catolica universalista, lo cual tiene cosas buenas y cosas malas.
> ...


----------



## BGA (22 Abr 2017)

Amenicemos con una bella canción francesa y católica:

Le Scapulaire - YouTube

No son los moros ni los panchitps. Es la catolicidad, el último bastión que debe ser conquistado por las fuerzas de la Oscuridad.

PD. Éstos también son mis hermanos espirituales.

...como éstos otros que tan familiares me parecen:

Cristeros ¡Viva Cristo Rey! Canción Ranchera de Guerra Cristera - Se me hacen pocos... - YouTube


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

El odio contra la Hispanidad (que es lo que la obra tradicionalista española califica como la "Cristiandad Menor") que despliegan diversos sectores tiene como origen más profundo el haber hecho de la Fe Católica su bandera, de haber sido su brazo armado y artífice de su expansión mundial civilizadora.




BGA dijo:


> Amenicemos con una bella canción francesa y católica:


----------



## Bestiaju (22 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> como puedes comprobar en los sonetos de quevedo el desdén por los marranos era una cuestión que trascendía la sospecha de una conversión al cristianismo poco sincera. De hecho Quevedo ni lo menciona en sus múltiples invectivas contra Góngora.
> Tampoco había muchas diferencias entre los alemanes y los judíos exterminados en los campos de concentración , ¿y qué?
> 
> PD: Jajaja, que gilipollas eres, pero si otro de los insultos de Quevedo a Gongora era el de bujarra.



No.

Precisamente porque había sospecha, había insulto. 

Es el mismo insulto que le podía haber dedicado de ser morisco, hijo de paganos o extranjeros.

Alude a la nariz porque es un lugar común para supuestamente identificar judios. Pero la ofensa real es la de "cristiano nuevo" no la de narigudo, marrón o bajito...
Siendo el patizambo tampoco estaba para muchos excesos.

Una vez más es la religión, la condición social, la alcurnia, la "buena familia" el motivo de chanza Y NO LA RAZA.

En cuanto a que los alemanes mataban judios solo por ser judios y no por su aspecto.... bueno eso se lo dice a los miles de panfletos, estudios "faciales" o raciales que muchos a día de hoy aún tienen el poco pudor de pegar en estos foros al respecto.

Igual los nazis incluían algún decreto de "conversión" forzosa en sus leyes raciales...??? ahhhh que no, que si eras de raza judia fuese cual fuese tu credo político estabas condenado...
Curiosamente justo LO OPUESTO al caso español. Donde era tu clasificación religiosa o cultural la que contaba.

Estais ya dando palos de ciego, sin rumbo. Simplemente intentando tapar el sol con el dedo.

Por eso nunca habeis tenido nada que hacer en España. Si no sois capaces de convenceros a vosotros mismos...
Os recuerdo una panchita agitanada es la referencia y guía de HSM. Hasta ahora el único intento más o menos exitoso de ir más allá.

Sois tan extraños y aberrantes como cualquier podemita o vegano new age importado de más allá del Pirineo.


----------



## Rob1984 (22 Abr 2017)

bestiaxu dijo:


> Jajaja claro que sí hombre... CI o "inteligencia" espacial O EMOCIONAL. Curioso concepto. Ahora sonais a libro de autoayuda o "emponderamiento" femenino... si es que...
> 
> Pero si tu mismo no tienes ni puta idea del tipo de sangre que llevas ¿Te jugarias la polla a que no tienes algún bisabuelo o tatarabuelo gitano?
> Porque de judios y moros no digo nada, que de esos CON TODA SEGURIDAD.
> ...



Por las buenas o por las malas :rolleye:, ya ya, llevamos asi 500 años desde que llegaron ellos y siguen sin integrarse y comportandose como auténticos salvajes. ¿seguro que la disgenesia que sufren no tiene nada que ver? ienso:

Te voy a dar un pista de porque son asi: 

Estudio genético realizado por el psicologo Petr Bakalář a niños gitanos eslovacos y checos, que estudiaban en las mismas condiciones que los niños blancos, conclusión: CI de 70-80, provocado por una parte por falta de estimulación en capacidades intelectuales e interacciones sociales y por otra parte por poseer una capacidad craneal inferior a la normal.
https://ia800505.us.archive.org/30/...urope/The IQ of Gypsies in Central Europe.pdf

Y yo les quito ni un ápice de responsabilidad, más de una vez me he visto obligado a denunciar a esa gentuza, por tratar intentar atracarme a mi y a mi familia, si fuera por mi haria ya hubiera hecho como Sarkozy y los hubiera echado a todos, incluidos los nacionales, cualquiera que haya convivido con ellos sabe de sobra que es imposible enderezarlos.


----------



## BGA (22 Abr 2017)

bestiaxu dijo:


> No.
> 
> Precisamente porque había sospecha, había insulto.
> 
> ...



Muy bueno, como siempre en su caso (as usual para los distraídos).


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

El predeterminismo impregna las actitudes racistas, bueno, no se cuál fue antes si el huevo a la gallina. Yo creía que el protestantismo había influído el desarrollo de las teorías racialistas pero, viendo los comentarios ya desde época romana, parece más creíble que el sustrato cultural germánico está en la raíz del predeterminismo protestante.

Según los racistas alemanes, solo una gota de sangre judía tenía fuerza de trascender el comportamiento al cabo de nosecuántas generaciones. Si eso no es seudorreligión supersticiosa... 



Spoiler






bestiaxu dijo:


> No.
> 
> Precisamente porque había sospecha, había insulto.
> 
> ...








---------- Post added 22-abr-2017 at 21:01 ----------

Este cabronazo, aunque abiertamete sinvergüenza, se ha revelado como todo un fenómeno. Aunque no sea muy creyente, está claro que comprende las cosas.



BGA dijo:


> Muy bueno, como siempre en su caso (as usual para los distraídos).


----------



## Renato (22 Abr 2017)

bestiaxu dijo:


> No.
> 
> Precisamente porque había sospecha, había insulto.
> 
> ...



Precisamente porque alguien pudiera tener un ancestro judío ya no era de buena familia a ojos del cristiano viejo , por mucho patrimonio que contara. Además, ¿qué te dice a ti que el concepto de nobleza y linaje no es sino una forma de racismo que se ha cronificado y hemos perdido la perspectiva de su origen? Igual que si en el III Reich dentro de los mil años que hubiera durado la gente perdiese la noción de por qué los judíos tendrían muchos menos derechos (de haber sobrevivido), como menos derechos tenían los que no eran nobles en el Antiguo Régimen. Te recuerdo que la nobleza española es de origen godo y según los zombis del papa los godos al ser blanquitos eran malosos y racistas.

Que en las clases altas españolas el dinero lavase en muchas ocasiones el pasado marrano de algunos conversos no dice gran cosa, es decir, no es una prueba tanto de no racismo como de corrupción. En ámbitos donde existían menos intereses creados, por ejemplo en el mundo rural , un campesino extremeño contemporáneo de Quevedo preferiría que su hija la desposara un cristiano viejo pobre que un judío rico. 

Ahora que lo mencionas, las leyes de Nuremberg que establecían los requisitos para ser ciudadano alemán eran realmente menos estrictas que los estatutos de limpieza de sangre:







Según los estatutos nazis, o sea, el culmen del racismo en la historia de la humanidad, tener un bisabuelo judío y siete alemanes equivalía a ser alemán de pura cepa. 

En cambio el primer estatuto de limpieza de sangre no se perdonaba ningún ancestro judío por remoto que fuera.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

Un respeto a este abanderado del identitarismo europeo en Iberia, Dietrich Eckhart.

Insinuar que es un troyano o un friqui... cómo se le ocurre. 



Ruslan dijo:


> ¿Cómo que las razas oscuras no vienen a España? ¿Vives en una cabaña del bosque o qué?
> 
> A veces sueltas unos comentarios ("_prefiero la manera germánica de comer con las manos a la pulcritud francesa del cubierto_", "_la música clásica es un invento judío, no me imagino a los vikingos escuchándola_" y ahora ésto) que me hacen dudar de si eres un troll o estás tarado.


----------



## BGA (22 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> El predeterminismo impregna las actitudes racistas, bueno, no se cuál fue antes si el huevo a la gallina. Yo creía que el protestantismo había influído el desarrollo de las teorías racialistas pero, viendo los comentarios ya desde época romana, parece más creíble que el sustrato cultural germánico está en la raíz del predeterminismo protestante.
> 
> Según los racistas alemanes, solo una gota de sangre judía tenía fuerza de trascender el comportamiento al cabo de nosecuántas generaciones. Si eso no es seudorreligión supersticiosa...



En la película "El rey Arturo", la versión en la que trabaja Clive Owen, el rey sajón mata a uno de sus soldados por haber yacido con una celta escocesa ensuciando con ello su excelentísima sangre sajona...


----------



## Don Meliton (22 Abr 2017)

Discutir por discutir, se dan motivos para una base comun, pero no, hay que seguir discutiendo.

PA LLEVAR RAZON.

Eso es el Hispanismo


----------



## Renato (22 Abr 2017)

RLR291036 dijo:


> En este foro a veces he tenido la sensación, surrealista, que algunas discusiones eran íntegramente entre trolls de falsa bandera en ambos bandos. Es decir, la posición "derechista" la asumen los trolls de izquierdas con sus multicuentas derechistas, y lo mismo pasa con la posición "izquierdista". El resultado es que nadie defiende la posició que toma, sino la contraria.



¿Quien crees que es el troll de falsa bandera del sector hispanchista? ¿Plvs Vltra , Bestiaxu o Bernaldo? ::


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Abr 2017)

El Hispanismo no consiste en llevar la razón sino en dejarse llevar por ella.

La razón está por encima de la raza.



carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Discutir por discutir, se dan motivos para una base comun, pero no, hay que seguir discutiendo.
> 
> PA LLEVAR RAZON.
> 
> Eso es el Hispanismo


----------



## BGA (22 Abr 2017)

RLR291036 dijo:


> En este foro a veces he tenido la sensación, surrealista, que algunas discusiones eran íntegramente entre trolls de falsa bandera en ambos bandos. Es decir, la posición "derechista" la asumen los trolls de izquierdas con sus multicuentas derechistas, y lo mismo pasa con la posición "izquierdista". El resultado es que nadie defiende la posició que toma, sino la contraria.




...y de esta manera podemos cerrar el círculo de nuestras sospechas: hay una mano negra que mueve los hilos y nunca mejor dicho. Diestros o siniestros, tanto monta y monta tanto.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2017 at 21:25 ----------




carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Discutir por discutir, se dan motivos para una base comun, pero no, hay que seguir discutiendo.
> 
> PA LLEVAR RAZON.
> 
> Eso es el Hispanismo



El Hispanismo no ataca ni busca gresca; no vamos con "nuestra razón" allí donde no se nos concita. Al revés, es claro lo que pasa en este foro. No es discutir para "llevar la razón"; es discutir con argumentos contrarios lo que muchos darían por cierto ante el silencio de los corderos...


----------



## Renato (22 Abr 2017)

RLR291036 dijo:


> ... ¿O yo mismo? ienso:ienso:



Bah, no creo. No tienes ramalazos troll tipo " a Hitler pio XII le hizo un exorcismo en efigie y le sacó el demonio que le daba el poder"


----------



## Gorguera (22 Abr 2017)

Ruslan dijo:


> Sí, mucha ironía destilan tus comentarios :XX:
> 
> ¿En qué hilos me has dejado escaldado si se puede saber?



Este es el que decía que el ajedrez y la música clásica eran invención de judíos, y que habla de los nórdicos como semidioses, a la vez que tildaba a un tio rubio de aspecto medio vikingo como medio negro, porque un labio no lo tenía extremadamente fino.

De frenopático.

Si en esta absurda guerra entre hezpanchistas y mamporreros ñordicos, estos son los representantes de cada "movimiento", ha quedado claro el por qué son considerados por unos y otros como aglomeraciones de frikis y perturbados.

Quiero contestar a unos y otros por las burradas que estoy leyendo, pero me doy cuenta de que voy a tener que citar el puto hilo entero, con todas las intervenciones.


----------



## Bujix (22 Abr 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Mucho antes de que los progres se decantaran por aplaudir la imnigroción como un fenomeno enriquecedor, que fuere a superar los vetustos modos de vida tradicionales de las comunidades patrias, ya habia parido hembra humana el perfecto cerebro Cuck. Estamos hablando como no de los nordicistas, terribles hominidos portadores de taras genicas que les hicieron denefestrar sus lealtades tribales naturales, para pasar a mostrar exaltado comportamiento voyeaur xenofilico en la figura de los haplotipos I2.
> 
> Esta tara congenita es reciente en la Gran Patria Española, vease cómo *los piratas del norte Vikingos fueron demacrados a espadazos por doquier en toda la peninsula, *mientras que en otros lugares como en Francia, Gran bretaña y norte de Africa se asentaron formando colonias.
> 
> Por cierto, existe un motivo fundamental a que el polo economico y cultural paso de situarse del mediterraneo al mar del norte; la pirateria Islamica que dejo trasformado en Erial toda costa mediterranea Española por ejemplo. No les bailen el agua a las mentiras de la literatura supremacista Anglo.



Voy a quotear al Ariki resaltando en negrita lo que me parece más importante.
Y que de ahí puede venir esa admiración que sienten los nórdicos por los y las españolas. Lo raruno para ellos es que los españoles queramos ser como ellos, les envidiemos a ellos y no queramos ser como nosotros mismos.


----------



## Bujix (22 Abr 2017)

¿Quién dice que las razas no importan?
El hilo no va de eso en absoluto.
Lo que quería decir el OP y hemos dicho es que las razas SÍ importan, pero que el MITO de que los nórdicos son superiores a los españoles y en general a la raza mediterránea es un MITO, una leyenda, un bulo que alimentan exclusivamente ciertos sectores ideológicos anglófilos que pretenden desprestigiar todo aquello que tenga que ver con el Mediterráneo y no digamos con España. Y como hay españoles que NO conocen la historia de nuestro país, son los que se han creído ese mito.
Los adoradores de nórdicos desconocen el hecho que comenta Ariki, y es que los nórdicos llevan el síndrome de CUCK en su interior desde que los españoles les dimos espadón del bueno. Por eso en el norte son mucho más proclives a mezclarse con negracos, marrones y razas no blancas que nosotros mismos. Eso se conoce por las estadísticas y se ve nada más qeu pones un pie en cualquier ciudad poblada del norte de Europa. Y si no hay más moros, negros o marrones en general no será porque no les gusten a los nórdicos, sino por las condiciones climáticas y la dificultad del idioma. 
Eso es lo que estábamos comentando, y otras cosas que también se han dicho por aquí que no tienen que ver con ese tema pero que también son interesantes.


----------



## Rob1984 (23 Abr 2017)

Yo todavia estoy esperando a que alguien me de un argumento solido y contrastado de porque los nordicos son unos cucks, porque si es por los matrimonios mixtos lo llevais claro: la inmensa mayoria de ellos son con finlandeses, britanicos y eslavos, la unica raza oscura destacable con la que se mezclan son con las tailandesas y eso es debido en gran parte a que los hombres estan cansados del feminazismo de las nordicas, porque ellas siquiera se suelen mezclar con marrones.

De todas formas me parece tristisimo como tanto el OP como algunos de los llamados hispanistas destilan una vomitiva y nauseabunda alegria por el genocidio que estan sufriendo nordicos y anglos en sus propios paises, no se si porque son tan sectarios que llevan su revanchismo a extremos enfermizos o porque ellos mismos se visualizan como unos truños geneticos por lo que tienen que recurrir a una obsesiva y delirante fobia a lo nordico para consolarse a si mismos cual si del cuento de la zorra y las uvas se tratara.

Mas de uno ha quedado retratado en este hilo, ahora podeis empezar a insultarme, que me suda las narices lo que me digan, al menos soy lo suficientemente inteligente como para darme cuenta que toda esta basura nordicista y mediterranista no son mas que gilipolleces, creadas por unos frikis romanticos que lo unico que hace es dividir a los europeos, y el hecho de que los nordicos se vayan al garete no va a hacer que a nosotros nos vaya a ir mejor las cosas, en cuanto Escandinavia y UK colapse nosotros seremos los siguientes y no habra ningun movimiento hispanista que os salve cuando llegue nuestra hora.


----------



## Renato (23 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> ¿Quién dice que las razas no importan?
> El hilo no va de eso en absoluto.
> Lo que quería decir el OP y hemos dicho es que las razas SÍ importan, pero que el MITO de que los nórdicos son superiores a los españoles y en general a la raza mediterránea es un MITO, una leyenda, un bulo que alimentan exclusivamente ciertos sectores ideológicos anglófilos que pretenden desprestigiar todo aquello que tenga que ver con el Mediterráneo y no digamos con España. Y como hay españoles que NO conocen la historia de nuestro país, son los que se han creído ese mito.
> Los adoradores de nórdicos desconocen el hecho que comenta Ariki, y es que los nórdicos llevan el síndrome de CUCK en su interior desde que los españoles les dimos espadón del bueno. Por eso en el norte son mucho más proclives a mezclarse con negracos, marrones y razas no blancas que nosotros mismos. Eso se conoce por las estadísticas y se ve nada más qeu pones un pie en cualquier ciudad poblada del norte de Europa. Y si no hay más moros, negros o marrones en general no será porque no les gusten a los nórdicos, sino por las condiciones climáticas y la dificultad del idioma.
> Eso es lo que estábamos comentando, y otras cosas que también se han dicho por aquí que no tienen que ver con ese tema pero que también son interesantes.



Todos los blancos provenimos en última instancia de las estepas euroasiáticas, todos somos en el fondo nórdicos. Los que vivimos en países mediterráneos también. Decir que los romanos eran originarios del mediterráneo y los griegos es un mito y de los malos. Los griegos y los romanos son indoeuropeos que penetraron en el sur de Europa y barrieron a los pueblos anteriores de piel oscura y matriarcales.

Un europeo de italia tiene más en común con un noruego que con un mierditerráneo de Túnez le pese a quien le pese.


----------



## Gorguera (23 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Los griegos y los romanos son indoeuropeos que penetraron en el sur de Europa y barrieron a los pueblos anteriores de piel oscura y matriarcales.



NO existe tal cosa como una sociedad matriarcal.


----------



## NamruCasterly (23 Abr 2017)

Seguid, seguid, no os imaginais lo bien que me lo paso


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> ¿Quién dice que las razas no importan?
> El hilo no va de eso en absoluto.
> Lo que quería decir el OP y hemos dicho es que las razas SÍ importan, pero que el MITO de que los nórdicos son superiores a los españoles y en general a la raza mediterránea es un MITO, una leyenda, un bulo que alimentan exclusivamente ciertos sectores ideológicos anglófilos que pretenden desprestigiar todo aquello que tenga que ver con el Mediterráneo y no digamos con España. Y como hay españoles que NO conocen la historia de nuestro país, son los que se han creído ese mito.
> Los adoradores de nórdicos desconocen el hecho que comenta Ariki, y es que los nórdicos llevan el síndrome de CUCK en su interior desde que los españoles les dimos espadón del bueno. Por eso en el norte son mucho más proclives a mezclarse con negracos, marrones y razas no blancas que nosotros mismos. Eso se conoce por las estadísticas y se ve nada más qeu pones un pie en cualquier ciudad poblada del norte de Europa. Y si no hay más moros, negros o marrones en general no será porque no les gusten a los nórdicos, sino por las condiciones climáticas y la dificultad del idioma.
> Eso es lo que estábamos comentando, y otras cosas que también se han dicho por aquí que no tienen que ver con ese tema pero que también son interesantes.





Se ha dicho que la raza importa, y mas aun que importaba en el antiguo regimen, que es lo que interesa.

Se ha negado, aduciendo que los indios alcanzaban titulos nobiliarios, se ha argumentado exquisitamente que se aplicaban en ese caso fundamentos de tipo politico (conseguir alianzas y estabilidad), y en vez de decir, conyo con eso puedo estar de acuerdo, sigue el emperro en el que no no no no no no no y que yo tengo razon.

No que? Aqui todos tenemos que ceder un poco o por lo menos pensar con la cabeza, porque esta claro que todos aplicamos una elasticidad bastante considerable a una verdad que seguramente todos desconozcamos (por lo pronto nadie la conoce de primera mano, solo de oidas o leidas)

Tradicion, vale, usarla para ser el mas listo y el que siempre tiene razon NONES

Pero si la cosa va de peleitas, pues adelante, no se hace otra cosa que la jodida RISION, pero cada uno es libre de hacer como guste (para deleite de los que realmente deberian estar en nuestro punto de mira> FOLLAMOROS, ANGLOSIERVOS, NARIGUDOS Y LA ANTIESPANYA EN GENERAL

ARRIBA ESPANYA


----------



## BGA (23 Abr 2017)

Parece que algunos no quieren entender de qué va ésto y se toman el hilo como si fuera una isla en un océano de otras cosas. Por ello no entiende ni los tiempos ni la "intransigencia", al menos del sector "hispanita".

Se habrán dado cuenta sin embargo, que este sector al que pertenezco tiene hilos de debate escasos pero intensos, en los que el reparto de insultos e insidias es bastante desigual a favor y en contra nuestra según se mire...

La cuestión, al menos en lo que a mi respecta y diría sin temor a equivocarme que respecto al resto de mis compañeros y compañeras (o señoras y señores tal vez mejor), es que entendemos que hay una penetración colonialista con la pretensión de captar a muchos jóvenes entorno a propuestas que hablan de una entidad supranacional y racialista (en el mejor de los casos) y generalmente en inglés, que más que lengua franca, lo que sería normal, acaba siendo la lengua materna junto al alemán, de toda esa corriente identitaria globalizadora de la raza blanca.

Creo que fue en este mismo foro, que vi un vídeo de la "Europa en peligro" plagado de hermosas imágenes de ciudades, paisajes y personas europeos sin apenas o ninguna referencia a paisajes, ciudades y personas de España (pudo habérseme pasado algún fotograma), pero quien lo haya visto se habrá dado cuenta de lo muy representada que está en él la idea clásica del continente con sus grandes y ajardinadas llanuras verdes y pintorescos pueblos alpinos o medievales.

Alguno dirá que es normal que un vídeo que no se ha hecho en nuestro país no tiene porqué hacer mención de la península Ibérica y tiene razón. El problema es que la imagen real de Europa no son tan solo los fiordos y las hermosas campiñas con sus grandes y caudalosos ríos; es también el "sur", con sus secarrales casi desérticos, sus peladas cordilleras, su sol y sus costumbres y apariencia étnicos que tal vez a sus creadores les pareció demasiado barroco anadir a los colores blanco, verde y azul, tantos medios tonos ocres, duros y arrugados como las caras tostadas al sol de muchos de sus pobladores.

Muestran una Europa primaveral y luminosa llena de vida y esperanza en la que todo es bello y joven, o si antiguo, perfectamente cuidado. Y es cierto, no lo voy a negar y a mi manera me congratulo de pertenecer a un continente capaz de presentar de esa manera tan apabullantemente bonita, su paisaje y su paisanaje.

Pero ni nuestro paisaje ni paisanaje estaban presentes que yo recuerde. Alguna referencia a las ruinas griegas y tal vez a la Italia renancentista y norteña.

Sea uno ateo o creyente, lo que es seguro es que su conciencia de Europa está matizada por el ambiente cultural (y religioso en cuanto que la religión es una de las patas fundamentales de cualquier cultura aunque ahora ésta se haya desvinculado de aquella) que le vio nacer y si es cierto que la posguerra vio un resurgir religioso hasta casi los años 70, esas personas que hicieron el trabajo, lo hicieron pensando, sin quererlo (tengo mis dudas) en clave protestante y en menor medida pagano.

De las guerras de religión se ha dicho mucho pero tal vez no tanto de la forma en que esa enemistad recíproca (más del Norte contra el Sur) ha quedado impresa en la cultura inspirada por ella. Estoy hablando no solo de viejos conflicto bélicos que dieron lugar a leyenda para asustar a los niños malos, sino de la manera en que la base religiosa de una sociedad influye en la forma en que esa sociedad se piensa a sí misma y a las demás. Especial mención a este asunto porque cualquier pensamiento originado en una determinada sociedad, está impregnado con los elementos sutiles de su adscripción religiosa aunque no lo desee.

Y aquí empezamos a entrar en materia: la que describe el transfondo de las ideas mejor que se describen las ideas a sí mismas.

Los protestantes no creen en el libre albedrío, es decir, están convencidos de que Dios tiene un plan para cada uno inalterable y si uno pertenece a la familia cristiana, es porque Dios lo quiere y si al contrario, porque Dios no lo quiso... Ese determinismo (predeterminación) no opera tan solo en el ámbito de la "fe privada", sino que lo trasciende hasta imbricarse en toda filosofía que emane de él. Así, la superioridad racial que se entiende como una decisión de Dios, ¿qué humano habría de contradecirla?. Si todo está escrito, cualquier duda es herética y al final, se cierra en una parte de Europa el arcaico designio de tantos pueblos que se han considerado desde antiguo los auténticos seres humanos o los verdaderos elegidos por voluntad de Dios.

¿A qué tonto amarga un dulce?. Me parece claro que aún renunciando al aspecto puramente religioso, a ese "premio" y privilegio no se va a renunciar así como así. Aunque Dios no sea ya "necesario", ese regalo justificado en Él seguirá gozando de buena salud por una simple razón: es un auto-regalo que nunca necesitó de Dios por más que necesitara en un su momento justificarse en su magnánima voluntad. Ahora, ese papel de referencia inapelable, lo cumple la "ciencia" y las nuevas filosofías que con palabras distintas vienen a confirmar lo que antaño necesitaba ser confirmado por la voluntad de Dios.

Los católicos (ateos ya, pero católicos "funcionales" al fin y al cabo), no tenemos una visión igual de las cosas. Creemos o tenemos asumida la "dignidad" de la persona al punto de no aceptar por las buenas, ninguna voluntad porque sí porque esté amparada en un designio divino con la única salvedad del "rey" pero más por el cargo que por la persona. Iguales a los ojos de Dios, un católico es un señorito en ciernes, una hidalgo mental aunque no posea nada que sustancie la alcurnia en su modo de entenderse.

Ambas cosmovisiones tienen un momento oportuno para expresarse con éxito. Si aceptar con naturalidad un liderazgo funge en respuestas rápidas y coordinadas, normalmente con buenos resultados, ser un quisquilloso de la legitimidad del presunto líder, opera en sentido contrario, haciendo su respuesta más lenta pero... también más poderosa si es capaz de superar todos los obstáculos o se produce el milagro de un líder aceptado y respetado al que seguiremos hasta las últimas consecuencias sin haber renunciado a nuestro protagonismo personal.

¿Dónde radica nuestra debilidad?. En la "inocencia" y en una cierta admiración por lo que nos es extraño. Con la fácil que nos resulta enfrentarnos entre nosotros, tendemos a considerar las apreciaciones ajenas como mucho más objetivas que las nuestras, lo que se traduce en que "lo extranjero" se convierte de facto en el árbitro de nuestra convivencia.

El siguiente paso consistiría en dejar de ser menos inocentes y en valorarnos un poco más. Si uno se valora en su justa medida, aprende a valorar en la misma medida la opinión que otros tengan de él y porqué no, interpretar correctamente sus intenciones.

Dividir a los españoles es la cosa más sencilla del mundo mientra siga convencido de que su peor enemigo es otro español. ¿Les suena?. La frase, o mejor la sentencia, es verdad solo a medias: tan enemigo puede ser un compatriota como el que se postula de árbitro de nuestras disputas con solo pensar en cuáles puedan ser sus intereses en hacer de mediador.

Menos ingenuos y exigentes con nosotros mismos y aprender a mirarnos en el contexto geográfico e histórico que nos ha tocado vivir. Si es cierto que mirar afuera es enriquecedor, no convirtamos esa extroversión natural en un yugo que nos aplaste. Queriendo ser mejor, hay que aprender a valorar lo que se es en cualquier momento y si no es para dormirse en los laureles, mucho tanto mejor.

Y termino. Cuando empecemos, si es posible, a poner las cosas de nuestra casa en orden, podremos empezar a negociar con quienes solicitan nuestra alianza. A partir de ahí, los nordicistas verán que quien esto escribe y otros a su manera, no tenemos ningún odio insuperable por nuestros vecinos.

Si al contrario, no es difícil entender que seríamos nosotros los últimos traidores a nuestro legado por poner en bandeja de terceros, una capacidad de la que estamos convencidos que nunca más seremos capaces de gestionar por nosotros mismos.

Hay un refrán que viene al pelo de todo lo anterior: "quien de ajeno se viste, en la calle lo desnudan".


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

Para que sea más creíble tu relato, debes indicar quién ha negado que la raza es importante.

Que a los indios se les reconocieran títulos de nobleza es mi demostración de que hablamos de una sociedad estamental y no de castas raciales, como falsamente se viene aceptando acríticamente por alguna gente (Rob1984, uno de ellos). 

No hay por qué decir que se puede estar de acuerdo en algo, sin más. Si alguien quiere discutirlo, no hay problema, se puede hacer en otro momento/hilo (el por qué se reconoce nobleza indígena y no, por ejemplo, luterana).

¿Cómo que ceder? Esto no va de puntos de vistas personales sino de admitir o no hechos. Su constatación no depende de aceptar un punto medio entre quien defiende lo que está probado frente a quien lo niega. Eso sería una suerte de relativismo.

Si algunos no queréis peleítas, dirigid vuestra corrosión contra esos enemigos que hablas, evitando el PERMANENTE EMPEÑO en homologar la tradición española con modelos AJENOS, pues en ese momento algunos estamos obligados a saltar.

Tenéis perfectamente libre la apelación a un discurso antiinmigracionista sin necesidad de recurrir al biologicismo racial. Y si lo hacéis -en uso de vuestro libre albedrío- al menos no lo fundamentéis falsamente en una tradición española que no es tal, sino como he explicado, estamental y, ésta, a su vez con directa vinculación a factores religioso-militares.





carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Se ha dicho que la raza importa, y mas aun que importaba en el antiguo regimen, que es lo que interesa.
> 
> Se ha negado, aduciendo que los indios alcanzaban titulos nobiliarios, se ha argumentado exquisitamente que se aplicaban en ese caso fundamentos de tipo politico (conseguir alianzas y estabilidad), y en vez de decir, conyo con eso puedo estar de acuerdo, sigue el emperro en el que no no no no no no no y que yo tengo razon.
> 
> ...


----------



## KFJKLL (23 Abr 2017)

Todos quieren follarse a una rubia joder, no es tan difícil de entender.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

Manejan conceptos y términos del "think thank" anglo que se ha desarrollado en estos temas, algunos traducidos y otros sin traducir. Muchos de ellos beben de esas fuentes sin haber conocido un mínimo de la propia tradición con lo cual asumen los propios tópicos de España manejados en aquel ambiente. De ahí cosas como lo de las famosas "castas", "limpiezas de sangre" entendidas como las ven sus emulados.

Así que claro, ven a un inca o un tlaxcalteca con sus títulos de nobleza o como gobernadores de sus localidades, o en la universidad o general del ejército en su virreinato y se cortocircuitan...

Y claro, la idea predeterminada que maman muchos de ellos del "meapilismo católico" es un muro que les cuesta barbaridades de saltar para acercarse a las fuentes del pensamiento español.

Básicamente se han tragado una parte de leyenda negra, a pesar de considerarse patriotas. Se lo recuerdas y se ofenden.

Pues a veces, quien bien te quiere te hará... rabiar.



Spoiler






BGA dijo:


> Parece que algunos no quieren entender de qué va ésto y se toman el hilo como si fuera una isla en un océano de otras cosas. Por ello no entiende ni los tiempos ni la "intransigencia", al menos del sector "hispanita".
> 
> Se habrán dado cuenta sin embargo, que este sector al que pertenezco tiene hilos de debate escasos pero intensos, en los que el reparto de insultos e insidias es bastante desigual a favor y en contra nuestra según se mire...
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (23 Abr 2017)

Asurbadana dijo:


> Todos quieren follarse a una rubia joder, no es tan difícil de entender.



...y a muchas que no lo son, como ésta:







pero es más fácil justificar que al no poderse tirar a ninguna, se convenzan de que las rubias quedan lejos... o estaban demasiado verdes.


----------



## BGA (23 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Manejan conceptos y términos del "think thank" anglo que se ha desarrollado en estos temas, algunos traducidos y otros sin traducir. Muchos de ellos beben de esas fuentes sin haber conocido un mínimo de la propia tradición con lo cual asumen los propios tópicos de España manejados en aquel ambiente. De ahí cosas como lo de las famosas "castas", "limpiezas de sangre" entendidas como las ven sus emulados.
> 
> Así que claro, ven a un inca o un tlaxcalteca con sus títulos de nobleza o como gobernadores de sus localidades, o en la universidad o general del ejército en su virreinato y se cortocircuitan...
> 
> ...



Disculpe que no recuerde si fue usted u otro forero el que comparó a los nordicistas con los afrancesados. Mismo problema, misma solución y tal vez, misma traición...


----------



## KFJKLL (23 Abr 2017)

Y luego si sale un rubio lo matamos porque es cuck pero si sale una rubia entonces bien no? :: jajaja. Saludos.


----------



## Rob1984 (23 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Para que sea más creíble tu relato, debes indicar quién ha negado que la raza es importante.
> 
> Que a los indios se les reconocieran títulos de nobleza es mi demostración de que hablamos de una sociedad estamental y no de castas raciales, como falsamente se viene aceptando acríticamente por alguna gente (Rob1984, uno de ellos)



Todo eso no son más que verdades a medias, te lo voy a explicar de otra manera porque veo que no te enteras o no te quieres enterar.

Esos titulos nobiliarios no se daban a todos los indios porque si, sino simplemente a los indios que eran de la nobleza indigena, el resto no podian acceder y no lo hacian por ser hacerles un favor, sino para controlar mejor a toda las poblaciones indias, para facilitar la pacificiación de las zonas, porque aunque no lo creas a veces el cristianismo no basta para poder crear una pax americana.

Esto era una costumbre que se practicaba en el medievo, en las Partidas del Alfonso X ya se recomendaba que se prestara especial atención a los hijos de los nobles y lo mismo lo hacian los portugueses, cuando se expandieron por el África Negra, el tratar con gran respeto y privilegios de los reyezuelos locales, aquello en términos prácticos no era más que una forma sutil de soborno, un trato interesado. Los españoles no eran tontos y sabian que los indios tenian una fe ciega en sus caciques, si controlabas al cacique controlabas a todo el pueblo, y no era ninguna fumada mental de las tuyas de que los españoles lo hacian por ser buenos cristianos y cumplir su deber con Dios.

Tema castas....
Las castas no estaban divididas, ni por tu religion, ni por la posición social que ocupan tus padres en la sociedad, sino por tu origen étnico, asi que no vengas aqui a decirnos que el sistema de castas era una especie de Antiguo Régimen francés porque sabes que no es verdad, el sistema de castas colonial se basaba categorizando a los individuos por el término "cruzas", los españoles crearon un listado de 16 combinaciones raciales. A los que hay que sumar el de "tente en el aire" para nombrar a un individuo que al que no se le puede dar una identidad por ser hijo de mestizos. Y sino me crees cogete un grabado de la época y luego me vienes a decir a hablar de sociedades estamentales y de panfletos, porque si voy más allá te diré que este sistema de castas fué uno de los primeros antecentes del racismo europeo moderno científico.

Y no voy a negar que los españoles trataron mucho mejor a los indios comparado los otros imperios coloniales de la época, pero negar que en España hubo practicas racialistas es de ser un necio o de un completo fánatico.


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Abr 2017)




----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

Títulos nobiliarios:

Sociedad estamental--> Indios nobles, indios tributarios. 
--> españoles nobles, españoles tributarios.

Veo que te estoy descubriendo que tampoco todos los españoles podían acceder.


Sociedad de castas--> Clásico de los cuadros de castas.

Los españoles crearon "denominaciones" que además en cada sitio tenían las suyas y que jamás tuvieron una asignación legal como categoría (fuera de "español", "indio" y el resto), eran una descripción de las múltiples combinaciones posibles. 

Pero no se vayan todavía que aún hay más. En la Monarquía Católica se podía ser "indio" teniendo más sangre española que indígena y "español" teniendo más sangre indígena que española. Entre esas dos categorías se podía fluir, porque eran las categorías "interesantes" según el caso.

No existía control fisonómico ni de ningún otro tipo biológico, era la CALIDAD DEL LINAJE, por esa razón hubo indios y mestizos que accedían a posiciones que un español puro no podía ascender por no tener el linaje necesario (por ejemplo por no ser hidalgo).

Tienes mucho que aprender, compa. Sucede que no te interesa.



Spoiler






Rob1984 dijo:


> Todo eso no son más que verdades a medias, te lo voy a explicar de otra manera porque veo que no te enteras o no te quieres enterar.
> 
> Esos titulos nobiliarios no se daban a todos los indios porque si, sino simplemente a los indios que eran de la nobleza indigena, el resto no podian acceder y no lo hacian por ser hacerles un favor, sino para controlar mejor a toda las poblaciones indias, para facilitar la pacificiación de las zonas, porque aunque no lo creas a veces el cristianismo no basta para poder crear una pax americana.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob1984 (23 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Títulos nobiliarios:
> 
> Sociedad estamental--> Indios nobles, indios tributarios.
> --> españoles nobles, españoles tributarios.
> ...



Que hubiera 4 indios nobles mal contados usados para controlar a la población indica no quita que toda esa categorización tuviera un gran componente en base al origen étnico, en igualdad de condiciones un español, siempre tenia preferencia sobre un indio, pero eso según tu no es racismo, no que va.

Como tampoco el tomarse tantas molestias y currarse una toda serie de términos taxonómicos para designar a las diversas castas que producía la mezcla racial por lo imporante que era la probanza de sangre para acceder a puestos públicos y a titulos nobiliarios, eso tampoco es racismo. Según tu, en España no existia prejuicios raciales, ni segregación racial y que conforme aumenta la mezcla racial de las familias, su estado social disminuía, es que actuaban asi porque algún plan divino oculto de Dios para ayuda a España a conquistar el mundo, que huevos que tienes macho. 

Sino fuera porque eran los españoles blancos los que partian el bacalao en las capas dirigentes de la sociedad hispano-americana y que salvo muy raras excepciones los mestizos nunca llegaron a pintar nada hasta la separación de las colonias pensaria que no me estas troleando y todo.

Me parece que el que tienes que aprender eres tu, pero aprender a pensar por ti mismo y dejarte de tanto dogma hispanista.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

A lo marcado, por tercera vez te digo que no me inventes.

Y ahora prosigo con lo demás.

Los indios nobles eran una minoría, lo mismo que los españoles nobles en España eran una minoría.

Como veo que sigues sin haberlo comprendido te lo vuelvo a explicar--> la nobleza indígena no estaba afectada por el principio de "limpieza de sangre", es decir, había mestizos QUE NO TENÍAN VEDADO SU ACCESO en aquel sistema estamental. 

Los cuadros de castas, al contrario de lo que tú crees, tenían como función ilustrarle al Monarca y enorgullecer a la aristocracia indiana de la prosperidad, fecundidad, etc, de los territorios de Ultramar. No encontrarás ni jarto una sola definición de casta, por ejemplo, para la casta de los "albinos" o de los "cambujos", una de las múltiples denominaciones descriptivas que existían.

Creo que, tras aprender varias cosas que tu cerrazón te impedía conocer, sería bueno que comenzaras a afirmar un poco más humildemente y adquirir la sana costumbre de pasar de los panfletos a la documentación de los historiadores que se han ocupado profusamente del tema.



Rob1984 dijo:


> Que hubiera 4 indios nobles mal contados usados para controlar a la población indica no quita que toda esa categorización tuviera un gran componente en base al origen étnico, en igualdad de condiciones un español, siempre tenia preferencia sobre un indio, pero eso según tu no es racismo, no que va.
> 
> Como tampoco el tomarse tantas molestias y currarse una toda serie de términos taxonómicos para designar a las diversas castas que producía la mezcla racial por lo imporante que era la probanza de sangre para acceder a puestos públicos y a titulos nobiliarios, eso tampoco es racismo. *Según tu, en España no existia prejuicios raciales, ni segregación racial* y que conforme aumenta la mezcla racial de las familias, su estado social disminuía, es que actuaban asi porque algún plan divino oculto de Dios para ayuda a España a conquistar el mundo, que huevos que tienes macho.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ov€rdose (23 Abr 2017)

Se ha puesto este texto hasta la saciedad (no concuerdo con lo que se dice de los jesuitas):

La limpieza de sangre y de raza, una seña de identidad de la Tradición española

La limpieza de sangre no era meramente "religiosa". El principio aristocrático era el que mantenía el racismo auténtico. 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Aca vivo ejemplo de un Cuck prototipico de manual, atención a como sobresalta la endofoba figura:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Endofobia nada, es la realidad, precisamente porque rechazo esas lecturas manporreras nibelungas del romanticismo alemán es por lo que rechazo que la grandeza de España o de cualquier Estado se deba al pueblo, y lo mismo digo de cualquier otra nación del mundo, es más en el resto de naciones se verifica todavía más lo que digo. Aunque obviamente solo de la base de un pueblo relativamente sano y decente salen esas minorías heroicas es a esta aristocracia a la que hay que deber la grandeza y no al pueblo como masa. Entonces la postura de los nordicistas aunque sea equivocada por otras razones no es incoherente en ese sentido.

Lo que si es incoherente es cualquier tipo de racismo que no sea aristocrático, antidemocrático y antimoderno. El racismo del III Reich en el que por virtud de unas leyes todos los alemanes con un mínimo de antepasados son iguales es incoherente totalmente, tanto si es un racismo nordicista como si no. 

Sería como si un criador de caballos considerara igual al hijo de campeones con el resto. 






PutinZOG dijo:


> Ariki Mau, eres igual de sectario que los nordicistas. ¿Has viajado a Alemania? Goebbels, Hitler, Himmler...son el tipico fenotipo de los alemanes. Con excepcion de Alemania Del Norte, que cultural y geneticamente esta mas cerca de Escandinavia. No se que pretendes mostrar con esas imagenes.
> 
> Hijos de Goebbels:



Porque la madre era un pibón rubio.

Los Bardem que siempre salen en estas discusiones son un ejemplo curioso:

http://img.bekia.es/articulos/portada/51000/51014-h2.jpg

A la derecha sudeuropeo habitual sin demasiados rasgos extraños pero el de la izquierda parece un turcochino follakhanes cualquiera:







Al parecer el apellido es catalán, igual algo de sangre magiar mongoloide quedó por la zona cuando los húngaros saquearon Lérida.


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Abr 2017)

Venga, es mas facil buscar en internet un poco que esperar una version sin zarandajas en este santo hilo.



> Procedimiento para probar la limpieza de Sangre
> 
> Al establecer su estatuto de limpieza de sangre, la Iglesia de Córdoba parece haber sido la primera en exponer el procedimiento a seguir para juzgar sobre la limpieza de sangre de un candidato. *Arrodillado, con la mano derecha puesta sobre la imagen de un crucifijo contenido en un misal, el candidato debía jurar que no descendía ni de judío ni de moro.* Luego debía señalar los apellidos de sus padres y abuelos, así como los lugares de su nacimiento. La investigación debía entonces ser emprendida por el ordinario, acompañado de dos delegados del cabildo, en la iglesia o en otro lugar público. Cuando fuera necesario llevar la investigación fuera de Córdoba, una persona, no necesariamente miembro del cabildo, sería nombrada para interrogar a los testigos designados por el propio candidato. Se indicaba también que el investigador recibiría una suma per diem según el rango de la persona, el trayecto recorrido y el tiempo empleado. Habiendo recogido todos los informes, el secretario o el notario debían leerlos al cabildo y un voto decidiría si el candidato podía entrar en posesión de su beneficio. Una simple mayoría afirmativa bastaba para admitirle, después de lo cual debía prometer guardar todos los estatutos y costumbres de la Iglesia, sobre todo en lo concerniente al honor del cabildo, y aún más particularmente a su estatuto de limpieza de sangre.



Leyes de Nuremberg y tal.


----------



## Ov€rdose (23 Abr 2017)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-defenestrando-mito-de-espana-mesticista.html



Tipo de incógnito dijo:


> Ordenanza General de las Juntas Generales de Cestona de 1527 :
> «que ningún morisco, judío ni confeso, ni que tenga raza de ellos, ni otro ningún extraño que no sea hijodalgo de sangre, limpio de toda raza, ..., no pueda formar vecindad, vivir ni morar en la dicha provincia, villas ni lugares de ella».
> No se encuentra la página
> 
> ...


----------



## Renato (23 Abr 2017)

Ov€rdose dijo:


> Lo que si es incoherente es cualquier tipo de racismo que no sea aristocrático, antidemocrático y antimoderno. El racismo del III Reich en el que por virtud de unas leyes todos los alemanes con un mínimo de antepasados son iguales es incoherente totalmente, tanto si es un racismo nordicista como si no.



Hombre, más incoherente es considerar a un "noble" indio por encima de un español que no era siquiera hidalgo en la escala social. Afortunadamente eso nunca sucedió porque en hispanoamérica las élites están monopolizadas por descendientes de españoles, independientemente de si eran nobles o emigrantes desarrapados. No hay ni rastro de la "nobleza indígena" entre las 100 familias mexicanas más ricas.


----------



## Torontoboix (23 Abr 2017)

Ov€rdose dijo:


> Se ha puesto este texto hasta la saciedad (no concuerdo con lo que se dice de los jesuitas):
> 
> La limpieza de sangre y de raza, una seña de identidad de la Tradición española
> 
> ...



Respecto a lo del racismo y la aristocracia,y las incoherencias, totalmente de acuerdo. Yo también lo he pensado. Qué ridículo los nancys defendiendo un slogan comunista igualitarista de "todos semos la repera si semos blancos, gñé".

Es lo que yo llamaría alianza de perdedores.

Respecto al "pibon rubio" de Goebbels... ejem, déjalo en rubio. Porque o los gustos han cambiado mucho, o la mujer de esa foto dista mucho de ser pibón.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

Aquí es cuando entraría el verdadero conflicto entre quienes filtran lo que aparentemente interesa del Antiguo Régimen y elementos como el Ariki, el identitario más coherente y radical que conozco.

¿Sabéis que significa esto, nenes?

"ni otro ningún *extraño que no sea hijodalgo de sangre*"

¿Algún "identitario" procedente de un barrio de aluvión de cualquier urbe española se cree que iba a poder avecindarse, asín como asín, en la Cestona del siglo XVI?

Ahora viene cuando la matan...  (que se defienda el Ariki, que seguro que puede solito).





Ov€rdose dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-defenestrando-mito-de-espana-mesticista.html


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Abr 2017)

Despues de la bateria de documentacion tocara un poco de buena LITERATURA y cuatro chascarillos de la mano de los tercios ispanistas.

Pero de lo que se dice material documental poquito.

Digo tercio pero no dan ni para ochote.


----------



## Renato (23 Abr 2017)

El racismo del que bebía el III Reich está basado a su vez en el racismo nobiliario de Gobineau que decía que la nobleza francesa derivaba de los francos y que por tanto sus individuos poseían cualidades innatas superiores al grueso de la población francesa de extracción celta. 

Así que no es tan distinta una forma de racismo del otro. Aplicado a un país como Alemania donde hay un componente nórdico mayor que en Francia necesariamente el pensamiento de Gobineau derivaba en un racismo más populachero. En el fondo los "nórdicos" han sido los últimos en enterarse de que ser nórdico mola. Tanto Gobineau como los estatutos de limpieza de sangre en España han sido etapas que han contribuido a configurar el racismo biologicista del siglo XIX.


----------



## Ov€rdose (23 Abr 2017)

Magda Goebbles sí era muy guapa de joven.







Por cierto de Berlín. 

Y en cuanto lo que dice Bernaldo es lo que yo digo, pero es racismo al fin y al cabo, el racismo auténtico. Y por supuesto si hacen referencia exclusiva 
en otros puntos a mulatos e indios es por algo.
Resumiendo, noble polaco, alemán o inglés católico que no tuviera ni idea de castellano y menos de euskera OK, indiesito, negro o españoleitor sin limpieza de sangre y sin hidalguía NO. De igual forma que en el resto de Europa pasaría con el kartofen, gabacho o anglopatan medio.


----------



## Rob1984 (23 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> A lo marcado, por tercera vez te digo que no me inventes.
> 
> Y ahora prosigo con lo demás.
> 
> ...



Que si que si, los mestizos, los zambos, los coyotes o los negros eran vistos como iguales como los españoles blancos en la práctica, el hecho de que un negro al nacer pasara directamente a ser esclavo y no se le permitia portar armas, ni poder acceder a cargos eclesiásticos, eso no tenia nada que ver con su color de piel, ni que las mujeres negras, les estaba prohibido adornarse con oro, joyas, mantos o sedas, tampoco tenía que ver nada el color de piel :rolleye:

Puedes hacer todas las piruletas dialecticas que quieras y tirar de expeciones y medias verdades y vendermelo como lo normal, si no entiendes como racismo algo tan elemental como que en la España colonial si un español llano tenia un hijo con una mujer que no fuera una vieja cristiana blanca, su hijo automaticamente estaba considerado de "sangre manchada" y pasaba a un estrato inferior de la sociedad (casta), entonces por mi parte no merece la pena seguir dandole más vueltas a este asunto.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

Estás patinando, eso no es lo que yo digo:

- El polaco, alemán o inglés, para acceder, tenía que ser noble--> como el Indio.









Ov€rdose dijo:


> Resumiendo, noble polaco, alemán o inglés católico que no tuviera ni idea de castellano y menos de euskera OK, indiesito, negro o españoleitor sin limpieza de sangre y sin hidalguía NO. De igual forma que en el resto de Europa pasaría con el kartofen, gabacho o anglopatan medio.





---------- Post added 23-abr-2017 at 16:45 ----------

No hay piruetas dialécticas, Hay archivos, documentos, la foto del Caballero de Santiago arriba es solo un ejemplo.

Si un español cualquiera quería acceder, tanto en América como en España, había de demostrar su limpieza de sangre. Como te han puesto por ahí arriba, en muchos lugares de España -fundamentalmente del norte- ni siquiera le dejaban avecindarse sin previa demostración de hidalguía, como muestra el documento de Cestona que nos puso Overdose.




Spoiler






Rob1984 dijo:


> Que si que si, los mestizos, los zambos, los coyotes o los negros eran vistos como iguales como los españoles blancos en la práctica, el hecho de que un negro al nacer pasara directamente a ser esclavo y no se le permitia portar armas, ni poder acceder a cargos eclesiásticos, eso no tenia nada que ver con su color de piel, ni que las mujeres negras, les estaba prohibido adornarse con oro, joyas, mantos o sedas, tampoco tenía que ver nada el color de piel :rolleye:
> 
> Puedes hacer todas las piruletas dialecticas que quieras y tirar de expeciones y medias verdades y vendermelo como lo normal, si no entiendes como racismo algo tan elemental como que en la España colonial si un español llano tenia un hijo con una mujer que no fuera una vieja cristiana blanca, su hijo automaticamente estaba considerado de "sangre manchada" y pasaba a un estrato inferior de la sociedad (casta), entonces por mi parte no merece la pena seguir dandole más vueltas a este asunto.


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Estás patinando, eso no es lo que yo digo:
> 
> - El polaco, alemán o inglés, para acceder, tenía que ser noble--> como el Indio.



Acceder a que? A lo mismos derechos que tenia un espanyol pura sangre.

Diras que eso no es racismo.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

Sabes leer, a que sí... si de verdad no lo entendiste dilo y te lo desmenuzo un poco más.





carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Acceder a que? A lo mismos derechos que tenia un espanyol pura sangre.
> 
> Diras que eso no es racismo.


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Sabes leer, a que sí... si de verdad no lo entendiste dilo y te lo desmenuzo un poco más.



No, argumentos o juegos florales no.

Has hablado de registros, documentos, estatutos... A verlos.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

Eres tú quien tiene que demostrar que la Monarquía Católica no tenía un sistema estamental y que, por tanto, segúnt tú, un peninsular pechero estaba por encima de un amerindio noble. Por ejemplo, la posibilidad de ser Caballero de Santiago o generral de un ejército real.




carne de pescuezo dijo:


> No, argumentos o juegos florales no.
> 
> Has hablado de registros, documentos, estatutos... A verlos.


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Eres tú quien tiene que demostrar que la Monarquía Católica no tenía un sistema estamental y que, por tanto, segúnt tú, un peninsular pechero estaba por encima de un amerindio noble. Por ejemplo, la posibilidad de ser Caballero de Santiago o generral de un ejército real.



Al mismo nivel. Como ya he comentado. El mas alto de los indios tenia los mismos derechos que el mas bajo de los espanyoles pura raza, por lo que hemos sacado de los documentos PRESENTADOS.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

Falso, de ahí que no encuentres documentación que lo prueben.

Es curioso que niegues el carácter estamental del Antiguo Régimen hispánico.



carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Al mismo nivel. Como ya he comentado. *El mas alto de los indios tenia los mismos derechos que el mas bajo de los espanyoles pura raza*, por lo que hemos sacado de los documentos PRESENTADOS.


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Falso, de ahí que no encuentres documentación que lo prueben.
> 
> Es curioso que niegues el carácter estamental del Antiguo Régimen hispánico.





‘los que fuesen de saga de judíos, moros, moriscos y christianos nuevamente convertidos, y de negros, y negras, mulatos y mulatas y de otra gente infecta y nadie se pueda avecindar en ella ni tener morada sin provar primero su *nobleza y limpieza*’

Lo que es raro es que tu niegues su racismo.

Tambien las leyes de nuremberg daban cabida a excepciones.

Tu lo que tienes es un mal concepto del racismo por culpa de los cucazos nordicistas.


----------



## Torontoboix (23 Abr 2017)

Ov€rdose dijo:


> Magda Goebbles sí era muy guapa de joven.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sigue sin parecerme pibón, ni "muy guapa" como ahora dices.

Hombre, si me dices que tenía un cuerpazo, pues vale, melafo con ganas aunque no tenga el rostro de Marylin Monroe. Pero por la foto que has puesto...


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

Estás nombrando todos los colectivos que no podían contar al mismo tiempo con las características de limpieza (concepto religioso en la tradicion espanola que no excluyo a los amerindios) y de nobleza (vinculado a consecuciones militares).

De ahí que se os produzca a algunos un cortocircuito al hablar de *nobleza amerindia* pues no encaja esto en el pretendido esquema de castas raciales.







... o de que un peninsular limpio de sangre pero del estado pechero no pudiera acceder a cargos del estado noble.

Comprendo que no quieras admitir que eso es un sistema estamental de matriz religiosa y que es un sistema de castas raciales.

PD: Por cierto, cuando copiáis términos directamente de vuestros "think tanks" extranjeros, fundamentalmente anglos, deberíais disimular un poco al menos pasándole un filtro. En Espanna, el cuco no es el cornudo sino el "corneador". Este ejemplo es una metáfora de todo lo que el papanatismo suele hacer al acoger ideologías extranjerizantes--> desvirtuar la tradición hispánica. El ejemplo viene al pelo. Vaya también una colleja a el Ariki por dejarse contagiar de este error.



carne de pescuezo dijo:


> ‘los que fuesen de saga de judíos, moros, moriscos y christianos nuevamente convertidos, y de negros, y negras, mulatos y mulatas y de otra gente infecta y nadie se pueda avecindar en ella ni tener morada sin provar primero su *nobleza y limpieza*’
> 
> Lo que es raro es que tu niegues su racismo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Estás nombrando todos los colectivos que no podían contar al mismo tiempo con las características de limpieza (concepto religioso en la tradicion espanola que no excluyo a los amerindios) y de nobleza (vinculado a consecuciones militares).
> 
> De ahí que se os produzca a algunos un cortocircuito al hablar de *nobleza amerindia* pues no encaja esto en el pretendido esquema de castas raciales.
> 
> ...



Te lo vuelvo a poner, a mi a cabezon no me gana ni dios.

‘los que fuesen de saga de judíos, moros, moriscos y christianos nuevamente convertidos, y de negros, y negras, mulatos y mulatas y de otra gente infecta y nadie se pueda avecindar en ella ni tener morada sin provar primero su nobleza y limpieza’

Es esto racismo o que es?


----------



## chumel (23 Abr 2017)

Peruanos, peruanos feos, peruano promedio, peruanos promedio, peruanos guapos, peruvian people, peruvian men, peinados peruanos, peruanos guapos, peruanos.





peruano, peruanos feos, peruano promedio, peruanos promedio, peruanos guapos, peruvian people, peruvian men, peinados peruanos, rostros peruanos.





peruvian people, peruano, peinados peruanos, peruanos indigenas, dibujos peruanos promedio, peruanos feos, peruvian people white, peruvian men, peruanos racistas, peruanos mestizos.





peruanos feos, ambar montenegro, oriana marzoli, peruano promedio, peinados peruanos, Peruvian women, Bellas Surfistas Peruanas,péruvien, peruanisch, peruviano, peruanas, modelos peruanos, peruanas tipicas, peruanas mujeres, peruanas de barrio, peruanas.





peruanos, gente de peru, peruvian people, mancora, verano en peru, asia - lima, Lima, limeños, peruvian phenotype, peruanos feos, peinados peruanos, peruana promedio, peruano promedio, peruvian woman, peruvian women, peruanos.





peruanos, gente de peru, peruvian people, mancora, verano en peru, asia - lima, Lima, limeños, peruvian phenotype, peruanos feos, peinados peruanos, peruana promedio, peruano promedio, peruvian woman, peruvian women, peruanos.





peruanos, gente de peru, peruvian people, mancora, verano en peru, asia - lima, Lima, limeños, peruvian phenotype, peruanos feos, peinados peruanos, peruana promedio, peruano promedio, peruvian woman, peruvian women, peruanos.





peruanos, gente de peru, peruvian people, mancora, verano en peru, asia - lima, Lima, limeños, peruvian phenotype, peruanos feos, peinados peruanos, peruana promedio, peruano promedio, peruvian woman, peruvian women, peruanos.





peruanos, gente de peru, peruvian people, mancora, verano en peru, asia - lima, Lima, limeños, peruvian phenotype, peruanos feos, peinados peruanos, peruana promedio, peruano promedio, peruvian woman, peruvian women, peruanos.





peruanos, gente de peru, peruvian people, mancora, verano en peru, asia - lima, Lima, limeños, peruvian phenotype, peruanos feos, peinados peruanos, peruana promedio, peruano promedio, peruvian woman, peruvian women, peruanos.





peruanos, gente de peru, peruvian people, mancora, verano en peru, asia - lima, Lima, limeños, peruvian phenotype, peruanos feos, peinados peruanos, peruana promedio, peruano promedio, peruvian woman, peruvian women, peruanos.





peruanos, gente de peru, peruvian people, mancora, verano en peru, asia - lima, Lima, limeños, peruvian phenotype, peruanos feos, peinados peruanos, peruana promedio, peruano promedio, peruvian woman, peruvian women, peruanos, hinchas peruanas, modelos peruanas.





peruanos, gente de peru, peruvian people, mancora, verano en peru, asia - lima, Lima, limeños, peruvian phenotype, peruanos feos, peinados peruanos, peruana promedio, peruano promedio, peruvian woman, peruvian women, peruanos.





peruanos, gente de peru, peruvian people, mancora, verano en peru, asia - lima, Lima, limeños, peruvian phenotype, peruanos feos, peinados peruanos, peruana promedio, peruano promedio, peruvian woman, peruvian women, peruanos.





peruanos, gente de peru, peruvian people, mancora, verano en peru, asia - lima, Lima, limeños, peruvian phenotype, peruanos feos, peinados peruanos, peruana promedio, peruano promedio, peruvian woman, peruvian women, peruanos.


----------



## Rob1984 (23 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ....
> Comprendo que no quieras admitir que eso es un sistema estamental de matriz religiosa y que es un sistema de castas raciales.



Se tenia en cuenta su situación económica y tambien su origen étnico racial, por muy pobre que fuera un blanco español se le seguía consideraba superior y por encima de los indios o negros con mejor suerte (a excepción de la nobleza indigena por las razones expuestas of course).

De otra manera no se explica porque los virreinatos, a los unicos que los tenian como eslavos eran a los negros (por no ser, no eran considerados ni como humanos) y a los indios como mano de obra en las minas y como semiesclavos en las haciendas de los españoles, nunca habia un blanquito español haciendo esos trabajos, la realidad es que cuanto más oscura era la raza menos derechos tenia, no entiendo porque te vas tanto por las ramas para negar lo evidente.


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Abr 2017)

Crozet dijo:


> Tasmania estaba poblada por aborígenes y fueron exterminados. Y esto fue después de la declaración de los DDHH.
> 
> No creo que nadie defienda moralmente ese exterminio.
> 
> ...



El racismo ingles es injustificable y antiespanyol, los negros de las antillas celebraban la llegada de las tropas imperiales al grito de LIBERTAD DULCE LIBERTAD. 

El racismo espanyol nunca nego los derechos de los negros, simplemente creo un sistema donde TODOS estuvieran en su lugar. Y se daba por supuesto que el negro lo estaba (supeditado) al espanyol, como lo estaba el mestizo, el mulato, el morisco, el judio. La raza espanyola vertebraba a su alrededor a un crisol de razas que aunque inferiores no por ello eran indignas de servir a los propositos del SUPREMO HACEDOR.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

Te cortocircuitaste y entraste en bucle, de ahí tu incapacidad de reacción.

Por eso tampoco contestas a lo de las ordenanzas de Cestona y similares.



Spoiler






carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a poner, a mi a cabezon no me gana ni dios.
> 
> ‘los que fuesen de saga de judíos, moros, moriscos y christianos nuevamente convertidos, y de negros, y negras, mulatos y mulatas y de otra gente infecta y nadie se pueda avecindar en ella ni tener morada sin provar primero su nobleza y limpieza’
> 
> Es esto racismo o que es?


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Te cortocircuitaste y entraste en bucle, de ahí tu incapacidad de reacción.
> 
> Por eso tampoco contestas a lo de las ordenanzas de Cestona y similares.



Te lo vuelvo a decir piquito de oro, que a cabezon no me gana nadie.

‘los que fuesen de saga de judíos, moros, moriscos y christianos nuevamente convertidos, y de negros, y negras, mulatos y mulatas y de otra gente infecta y nadie se pueda avecindar en ella ni tener morada sin provar primero su nobleza y limpieza’

Es o no racismo?

Cuando respondas a la pregunta podremos pasar a otros menesteres.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2017 at 19:51 ----------




Crozet dijo:


> Y es loable, pero nada de esto impidió la caída. Sin embargo, sólo en un escenario en el que Argentina tuviera 300 millones de habitantes y EEUU 30 ( al revés de lo que ha ocurrido en la historia real) hubiera posibilitado la supremacía hispana mundial.
> 
> España se condenó al abandonar las zonas templadas de Norteamérica, hábitat de los futuros inmigrantes blancos, y centrarse en la banda ecuatorial.



El imperio anglo esta proximo a su caida, el futuro es de los que esten preparados y una idea de hispanidad alejada de mantras progres y de aggiornamientos a un racismo de corte anglosajon seria un soplo de AIRE FRESCO. 

Justo lo que el mundo necesita en estos momentos.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

Supongo que hayas visto las famosas conferencias de G. Bueno, que no es santo de mi devoción pero sí que hizo buenos análisis.

Solo ha habido dos modelos globales en la Historia, los representados por el modelo imperial anglo (ojo, que la Inglaterra precismática tenía grandes cosas, pero su desarrollo imperial fue posterior) y el representado por el hispánico. Aquel extractivo, el nuestro civilizador.

Aunque el primero vaya ganando, todavía no está la partida terminada.

Es el hecho de ir ganando a los puntos el primero lo que permite que tengamos tanto cuco tratando de colarnos el huevo en nuestro nido, tanto elemento predispuesto a beber de aquellas fuentes.

Cuál es la pega del primer modelo--> que solo es capaz de sobrevivir mientras tiene garantizada la extracción.
Cuál es la fortaleza del segundo--> que al ser generador de civilización puede permitirse sobrevivir sin ser "el mejor" permitiendo la posibilidad de revolverse.

En este sentido soy optimista porque voy percibiendo un flujo constante y poco a poco de mayor caudal en el mundo hispanoamericano que responde al modelo imperante sin recurrir a la trampa de contestación marxista-revolucionaria sino a la reacción arraigada en su propia tradición, que es compartida con la nuestra.

Lo dicho, la partida todavía no está terminada y... los elementos identitarios estos no van en nuestro equipo, aunque vistan con el equipaje. Ojo, como no soy determinista, confío en que cambien su actitud.

Me gustan cosas como esta:

[youtube]BiMblBqMgRQ[/youtube]



Spoiler






Crozet dijo:


> Añado que ante dos civilizaciones, una racista y supremacista y la otra universalista y conservadora racial, la primera destruirá a la segunda. Sea justificable moralmente o no. La naturaleza no entiende de moral.
> 
> Lo hemos visto demasiadas veces. El ser humano se ha diversificado cientos de veces y los grupos más adaptados han exterminado a los otros. La misma América estaba poblada por australoides antes de que llegaran los amerindios, los segundos exterminaron a los primeros igual que los anglos a los amerindios después. Las razas de mayor capacidad acaban alimentando civilizaciones que destruyen a las otras. Por mucho que el corazón universalista lleno de Amor de los católicos no pueda soportarlo. Lo vimos en la anglosfera versus hispanidad, y lo vamos a ver ahora en la caída de Occidente versus civilizaciones racistas de Asia (sinosfera y también indosfera).








---------- Post added 23-abr-2017 at 21:10 ----------

te he respondido lo que es, quítate las gafas de sol.



Spoiler






carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Te lo vuelvo a decir piquito de oro, que a cabezon no me gana nadie.
> 
> ‘los que fuesen de saga de judíos, moros, moriscos y christianos nuevamente convertidos, y de negros, y negras, mulatos y mulatas y de otra gente infecta y nadie se pueda avecindar en ella ni tener morada sin provar primero su nobleza y limpieza’
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Supongo que hayas visto las famosas conferencias de G. Bueno, que no es santo de mi devoción pero sí que hizo buenos análisis.
> 
> Solo ha habido dos modelos globales en la Historia, los representados por el modelo imperial anglo (ojo, que la Inglaterra precismática tenía grandes cosas, pero su desarrollo imperial fue posterior) y el representado por el hispánico. Aquel extractivo, el nuestro civilizador.
> 
> ...



Pues si respondido esta, que respondido quede, pues no nos vamos a convencer, pero el que lea, juzgara, y eso es lo que importa.


----------



## BGA (23 Abr 2017)

Veamos lo que dice la Wiki del famoso "estatuto":



> Orígenes
> 
> Hace años Américo Castro situó el origen de la idea de la "limpieza de sangre" en la tradición judía: "Quienes realmente sentían el escrúpulo de la limpieza de sangre eran los judíos. Gracias a las traducciones de A. A. Neuman conocemos las opiniones legales («responsa») de los tribunales rabínicos, lo cual permite descubrir su antes velada intimidad. Aparece ahí una inquietud puntillosa por la pureza familiar y el qué dirán, por los «cuidados de honor» tan característicos de la literatura del siglo XVII. El judío minoritario vivió a la defensiva frente al cristiano dominador, que lo incitaba o forzaba a conversiones en las que se desvanecía la personalidad de su casta. De ahí su exclusivismo religioso, que el cristiano no sentía antes de fines del siglo XV, si bien más tarde llegó a convertirse en una obsesión colectiva".1
> 
> ...



Esa condescendencia española hacia el hecho racial que quedaba en lugar subsidiario frente al hecho cultural y religioso, nos valió a los españoles el "mérito" de ser tenidos en una especie de mestizos entre moros y judíos en aquella época y en ésta como una suerte de intolerantes religiosos incapaces de aceptar la existencias de otras creencias.

Es tan fácil como moverse por los siglos para que unos y otros encuentren un motivo de chanza cuando no de desprecio más o menos enmascarado en la corrección política que sufrimos.

Banqueros, militares, clero de alto nivel de origen converso diciendo a los reyes y éstos haciéndolos caso, lo que había que hacer en ese y los demás temas. Curiosa manera esa de manifestar el racismo congénito de los españoles y más aún de su clase dirigente.

Sobre las lealtades, que a mi juicio forma parte del cogollo del asunto, merece un capítulo aparte sin que resulte extraño que ese hecho concreto diera lugar a justificar de otros modos, más al gusto de los identitarios, ciertas manifestaciones racistas que sin aquellas dudas -demostradas por los hechos en no pocas ni menores ocasiones- no hubieran tenido lugar o no al menos hubieran tenido la relevancia que posteriormente ha querido dársele.

Pero si los documentos locales pueden dejar entrever que las tesis racistas pudieron tener acogida en dictámenes y leyes, no deja de ser más importante su reflejo en la sociedad a lo largo de los siglos, máxime una vez superado (u olvidado) el conflicto original de la conversión forzosa.

Lo contrario es construir un relato que no obedece a la realidad de la sociedad española, la cual y al contrario que otras sociedades del norte, no es racista desde el punto meramente biológico y que como mucho puede llegar a interpretarse que ciertas actitudes reprochables fueron propias de una determinada étnia como una característica propia de la raza, la cual explicaría, a conveniencia, la cultura posterior que crearon...

¿Son las creencias las que condicionan el comportamiento del individuo o es la genética del individuo la que condiciona su expresión cultural? Eh ahí el problema, que unos defendemos que no hay nada capaz de superar la voluntad verdadera del individuo, frente a otros que defienden que el individuo está designado por su raza.

Como se ha dicho, si la foto fija la tomamos en el SXX A.C., algunas razas arrogantes de su éxito de los últimos 500 años no sabrían donde meter su cabeza o directamente serían capaces (lo son) de adjudicarse el mérito de unos ancestros, ários puros dicen, grandotes, rubios y con trenzas, que habrían dotado a esas sociedades semíticas de la inteligencia superior que las llevó a tan sonados logros, mientras sus descendientes directos vivían de la rapiña entre ellos y de amontonar pedruscos con sus sofisticados conocimientos del cosmos en los que observar que el sol repite su viaje anualmente, debería contemplarse como muestra de una inteligencia abstracta y superior...

Si frente a dos hechos constatables y contradictorios se añade el relato adecuado que nos permita seguir adelante con nuestra teoría preferida, el resultado es que el que no se conforma es porque no quiere o no es tan listo para encontrar la explicación idónea.

En resumidas cuentas: el ejercicio de los identitarios que pretenden justificar su racismo biológico en el viejo racismo "hispano", no llegará más lejos que su necesidad de demostrarse a sí mismos que están legitimados a ser racistas al modo "europeo" sin romper con las tradiciones de su país. Miren esta sociedad con ojos "científicos" de verdad y esperen a las conclusiones. El viaje inverso es poco decente intelectualmente hablando.


----------



## Renato (23 Abr 2017)

Joder, entre este hilo y el del origen de la vida queda explicado por qué España no produce nobeles. Estamos todos demasiado ocupados estrujándonos las neuronas en discusiones bizantinas. Pero oiga, el chorpacho a los anglos está al caer, porque ellos solo se dedican a la economía extractiva, no producen nada útil ni valioso.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

Pues claro, hombre, la clave está en el tema de las lealtades. El sector de falsos conversos, de alguna de las religiones del libro, cosa que no sucedió con los indígenas, de ahí que estos quedaran excluídos de penas del Santo Oficio por esas razones.

Incluso hasta había "naciones sospechosas", en las que había tipos que incluso siendo católicos eran mirados con recelo si, aparte de la Fe de bautismo no tenían curriculum de armas (fue el caso de los escoceses y no el de los irlandeses, "fidelissima nación" como dijo algún monarca católico).

En fin...



Spoiler






BGA dijo:


> Veamos lo que dice la Wiki del famoso "estatuto":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (23 Abr 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Pues si respondido esta, que respondido quede, pues no nos vamos a convencer, pero el que lea, juzgara, y eso es lo que importa.



En detalles como éste se ve de qué pié cojea el verdadero patriota o el "afrancesado" que traiciona a su país por su bien... 

Colonialismo puro y duro. Pero hay que hacer la pregunta pertinenete para que quede claro: ¿Cuando fue España un imperio y potencia mundial?. Cuando fue ella misma. ¿Que tratan los salvapatrias rendidos al extranjero?. Que deje de ser ella misma para ser otra cosa "adaptada" a los tiempos.

Muy patriotas éstos que si nos hubiera invadido Alemania, se les habría hecho el culo gaseosa, con su mando prusiano y sus ideas tan claras...

¿Que hace una buena persona ante la adversidad?. Mejorarse a sí mismo a partir de lo que tiene y pude tener legítimamente. ¿Qué hace un locuelo de la vida?. Imitar aquello que no es aún a riesgo de dejar de ser lo poquita cosa que es.

¿Es patriota quien desiste de encontrar en su legado el remedio a sus males?. No. Es un traidor quintacolumnista que además presume estar convencido de llevar la razón porque su análisis de la "verdad de España" coincide con el análisis de esos "hermanos" del norte que siempre nos han amado tanto.

¿Es patriota quien desconoce sus propios fundamentos culturales pero abraza con pasión las recetas extranjeras?. No. Un patriota debe conocer sus propias fuentes, el relato interno de su país y construir con sus mimbres el cesto que pretende. 

Tratar de ajardinar a la sociedad española al modo versallesco, es antipatriota y en Francia, Alemania, Rusia y RU, serían deportados a islas lejanas, a Siberia o a cualquier lugar hediondo que tuvieran reservados para este tipo de lameculos vendidos al resplandor fugaz de lo extranjero.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

:8: Me K, te estás radicalizando, macho... ni yo mismo hablo ya tan fuerte.

Te veo con una ropera, capa y la borgoñona ondeando al fondo.

Yo confío en que esta gente acabe serenando su excitación tras sobredosis de extranjerismo y vuelva su atención sobre los grandísimos pensadores españoles que han sido desechados bajo la etiqueta de "meapilas", "católicos retrógados y trasnochados".

Ese momento va a marcar el punto de inflexión. Estoy seguro que va a haber un rearme moral hispánico tras una sacudida de la caspa del papanatismo.

Dales tiempo, como a tí o a mí nos llevó. 



Spoiler






BGA dijo:


> En detalles como éste se ve de qué pié cojea el verdadero patriota o el "afrancesado" que traiciona a su país por su bien...
> 
> Colonialismo puro y duro. Pero hay que hacer la pregunta pertinenete para que quede claro: ¿Cuando fue España un imperio y potencia mundial?. Cuando fue ella misma. ¿Que tratan los salvapatrias rendidos al extranjero?. Que deje de ser ella misma para ser otra cosa "adaptada" a los tiempos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renato (23 Abr 2017)

España tiene que ser lo que diga el Vaticano. Esa es la esencia irrenunciable de España porque creo en el determinismo histórico. El que no esté de acuerdo es un traidor y hay que prenderle fuego en la hoguera. También vale un tiro en la nuca como hacían los carlistas de ETA.


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Abr 2017)

BGA dijo:


> En detalles como éste se ve de qué pié cojea el verdadero patriota o el "afrancesado" que traiciona a su país por su bien...
> 
> Colonialismo puro y duro. Pero hay que hacer la pregunta pertinenete para que quede claro: ¿Cuando fue España un imperio y potencia mundial?. Cuando fue ella misma. ¿Que tratan los salvapatrias rendidos al extranjero?. Que deje de ser ella misma para ser otra cosa "adaptada" a los tiempos.
> 
> ...



Deberias escribir menos y leer mas.

No se trata de lo que digo yo, si no de lo que nos dejaron escrito aquellos hombres mucho mejores de lo que somos nosotros.

Y aquellos hombres, te pique o te rasque, eran RACISTAS. Y te molesta, yo se que te molesta, porque estas adoctrinado, por la ilustracion, por la MODERNIDAD. Pero el racismo no es malo, es lo que vertebro la HISPANIDAD cuando la HISPANIDAD lo era, y no este remedo que os traeis entre manos.


----------



## Renato (23 Abr 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Deberias escribir menos y leer mas.
> 
> No se trata de lo que digo yo, si no de lo que nos dejaron escrito aquellos hombres mucho mejores de lo que somos nosotros.
> 
> Y aquellos hombres, te pique o te rasque, eran RACISTAS. Y te molesta, yo se que te molesta, porque estas adoctrinado, por la ilustracion, por la MODERNIDAD. Pero el racismo no es malo, es lo que vertebro la HISPANIDAD cuando la HISPANIDAD lo era, y no este remedo que os traeis entre manos.



Eso que dices es una herejía merecedora de hoguera con leña verde. La hispanidad es linajuda pero no racista. Yo soy hidalgo cantabru y me siento superior por igual a los españoles del sur como a los indios que no son de buen linaje. Como ninguna mujer blanca normal quiere casarse con un tapón renegrido con olor a vaca como yo en el futuro me casaré con la primera panchita que me pueda acreditar ser descendiente de la nobleza maya para que mis hijos mantengan el linaje. Una como esta puede valerme:


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

La Hispanidad, como bien dice el del vídeo argentino, está vertebrada por Cruz y espada:

- Cruz=> limpieza de sangre (mora, judía o hereje, sentido religioso).
- Espada => nobleza/hidalguía (la cual se funda en hazañas militares tras la 
Cruz) 

Ahora, a algunos les han vendido la moto de "homologación" con los manidos rollos de sistemas de castas raciales indoeuropeas, blablabla...


----------



## Bujix (23 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Todos los blancos provenimos en última instancia de las estepas euroasiáticas, todos somos en el fondo nórdicos. Los que vivimos en países mediterráneos también. Decir que los romanos eran originarios del mediterráneo y los griegos es un mito y de los malos. Los griegos y los romanos son indoeuropeos que penetraron en el sur de Europa y barrieron a los pueblos anteriores de piel oscura y matriarcales.
> 
> Un europeo de italia tiene más en común con un noruego que con un mierditerráneo de Túnez le pese a quien le pese.



Vale, que tú quieres ser vikingo noruego OBVIANDO los siglos de tradición mediterránea. Pos bien. Tú sabrás a quién quieres convencer, además de a ti mismo, de que los mediterráneos somos como los noruegos. Si te hace ilu....
:|

PD: No te lo vas a creer porque no pienso demostrarlo, obviamente, pero yo tengo sangre noruega por parte de madre. Mi familia noruega es de ojos oscuros, pelo negro y gran tamaño una parte y otra parte de pelo rubio/blanco, ojos transparentes azules y tamaño fideo. 
Yo he heredado la parte española 100%, por suerte para mí porque esos cuerpos noruegos son dignos de estudio en cuanto cumplen los 30 palos. 
Y no tenemos absolutamente nada que ver ni en forma de cuerpo, ni en forma de pelo, ni en forma de ser, ni en color de ojos, ni en nada. Nada que ver. Mis primas son un monumento a la lorza, son un monumento a los ojos claros, es cierto, pero también son... ¿cómo decirlo? gente confiada, que tan pronto se acuesta con un negro, como con un moro, como con dos tíos a la vez. Son la degradación total de las costumbres porque allí practican la religión de los CURAS LESBIANOS TRANNYS y eso marca permanentemente para toda la vida. Eso deja un rastro de locura y de degradación mental que no es normal.


----------



## BGA (23 Abr 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Deberias escribir menos y leer mas.
> 
> No se trata de lo que digo yo, si no de lo que nos dejaron escrito aquellos hombres mucho mejores de lo que somos nosotros.
> 
> Y aquellos hombres, te pique o te rasque, eran RACISTAS. Y te molesta, yo se que te molesta, porque estas adoctrinado, por la ilustracion, por la MODERNIDAD. Pero el racismo no es malo, es lo que vertebro la HISPANIDAD cuando la HISPANIDAD lo era, y no este remedo que os traeis entre manos.



Le devuelvo el consejo con un matiz, lea menos y comprenda mejor. 

He hablado de clasismo en la sociedad española en anteriores intervenciones en este hilo y en otros. No me ciega la pasión y al pan pan y "albino" vino. He "comprendido" que ese clasismo tiene una matiz racista si por tal se entiende que ser muy blanco aleja la sospecha de ser de un linaje pobre acostumbrado a ganarse el pan de sol a sol.

Lo ridículo es extrapolar estas circunstancias que aparecen en toda sociedad donde las diferencias, además de ser reales, deben ser evidentes (como lo de la mujer del Cesar), a posiciones que tratan de justificar que la sociedad española conserva un racismo primordial que nos hace iguales a otras que además presumen de tenerlo.

Pero volvemos al principio donde lo dejé con Rob: si usted no cree en el peso de la Fe religiosa como expresión de una "tendencia" espiritual y le parece que se trata de simples pamplinas que la élite emplea en mantener sujeto al rebaño, comprenderé que al fin, todo lo que "parece querer salir" no es solo lo real sino que además lo hace condicionado por el Vaticano y a su pesar, como dice ese de ahí arriba...

Y es para nota eso de estar adoctrinado por la Ilustración por defender posiciones antiracistas, que es lo mismo que aceptar un credo, muy anteiro a la Ilustración (y que ésta copia de aquel inmisericordemente) que dice que todos somos iguales a los ojos de Dios.

Pero iguales a sus ojos, es igualdad equivalente a derechos y obligaciones del estado moderno aplicado a la realidad política, que como sabe, queda unos cuantos escalones por debajo de la primera afirmación. Esa igualdad, es básicamente igualdad de dignidad que no es lo mismo que una igualdad por decreto que enrase las capacidades de unos y otros aunque sean diferentes.

La única supremacía en la que creo, es la moral, aquella que usa de sus facultades en beneficio de los demás. Una élite que renuncia "por decreto divino" a hacerse cargo de la humanidad en su conjunto y que se justifica en ello para usar es privilegio de manera injusta e irresponsable a los ojos de la justicia humana y Divina, es una élite que tenderá al infinito a la guerra o a la represión para seguir medrando.

Igualdad e igualitarismo son dos conceptos diferentes dado que el segundo es una acepción irracional y "positiva" del primero, que niega la diferencia por temor a que la diferencia sea motivo de disputas, pero tan ramplona y corta de miras, que acaba obteniendo el resultado contrario cusualmente... ¿Casualmente?.

Y ahí están ustedes "reaccionando" al vademécum ilustrado sin plantearse siquiera retroceder unos cuantos pasos más atrás, no solo para tomar impulso, sino para dejarse empapar de un ambiente que si lo entiende, le obligará a replantearse sus motivos reaccionarios. Quien revoluciona o reacciona a un estado previo sin probar a justificar su legitimidad, lo acaba justificando. Es fácil de entender ¿no le parece?.

¿Quién es aquí el más tocado por la ideas ilustradas, el racista biologicista o el que asume un destino común a toda la humanidad donde cada uno tenga la oportunidad de demostrar su naturaleza a pesar de ser o pobre o marrón?.

Doctrina Social de la Iglesia Católica. Para lo demás pregunten por el extremeño.


----------



## Renato (23 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> Vale, que tú quieres ser vikingo noruego OBVIANDO los siglos de tradición mediterránea. Pos bien. Tú sabrás a quién quieres convencer, además de a ti mismo, de que los mediterráneos somos como los noruegos. Si te hace ilu....
> :|



Juicio de valor que no demuestra que lo que he dicho es erróneo. Ser mediterráneo no significa nada. Entre la orilla norte y la sur existe un abismo. Además los judíos de Israel también son mediterráneos... :XX: No hay un tronco común , ni racial, ni cultural ni nada que aglutine a españoles y argelinos a pesar de que estamos en el mediterráneo como sí existe en la familia indoeuropea, a pesar de las diferencias.


> PD: No te lo vas a creer porque no pienso demostrarlo, obviamente, pero yo tengo sangre noruega por parte de madre. Mi familia noruega es de ojos



me lo creo, por qué no me lo iba a creer? No obstante me parece curioso que cuando salen estas discusiones los que defendéis la postura "anti-nórdica" y "anti-racista" siempre decís que sois rubios, altos y guapísimos y tenéis sangre alemana, como para reforzar vuestra postura, porque quién mejor que vosotros para restar importancia a la raza si sois más rubios que nadie y los que opinamos distinto somos bajitos y morenos que proyectamos nuestros complejos. :XX: Yo no te voy a decir como soy, porque si te digo que soy moreno y bajito como los hidalgos cántabros sería la prueba de que anhelo ser un vikingo, y si te digo que soy rubio pues lo mismo. Sí te diré que he investigado en mi pasado familiar y de momento no me consta ningún antepasado moro o judío. Pero vamos, que prefiero tener un antepasado judío antes que ser de la estirpe bereber de Corocotta.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

... de los Mowinckel, acaso? ienso:

(pero qué indiscretas son las muere)



Spoiler






Bujix dijo:


> Vale, que tú quieres ser vikingo noruego OBVIANDO los siglos de tradición mediterránea. Pos bien. Tú sabrás a quién quieres convencer, además de a ti mismo, de que los mediterráneos somos como los noruegos. Si te hace ilu....
> :|
> 
> PD: No te lo vas a creer porque no pienso demostrarlo, obviamente, pero yo tengo sangre noruega por parte de madre. Mi familia noruega es de ojos oscuros, pelo negro y gran tamaño una parte y otra parte de pelo rubio/blanco, ojos transparentes azules y tamaño fideo.
> ...


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Abr 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Le devuelvo el consejo con un matiz, lea menos y comprenda mejor.
> 
> He hablado de clasismo en la sociedad española en anteriores intervenciones en este hilo y en otros. No me ciega la pasión y al pan pan y "albino" vino. He "comprendido" que ese clasismo tiene una matiz racista si por tal se entiende que ser muy blanco aleja la sospecha de ser de un linaje pobre acostumbrado a ganarse el pan de sol a sol.
> 
> ...



Quien niega la posibilidad de demostrar su naturaleza? Caramba, yo estoy a FAVOR de demostrar su naturaleza. Una naturaleza otorgada por DIOS en su sabiduria, y en la naturaleza de las razas amerindias estaba la servidumbre a la raza espanyola, se le entrego a ESPANYA, tanto esas tierras como todo lo que contenian, para que aquellos hombres en su SABIDURIA obraran. 

Pues fue la nuestra la raza elegida por DIOS para guiar a aquel rebanyo y no al reves. 

Yo no niego la benevolencia para con aquellas razas, aun inferiores, que lo merezcan, pero una benevolencia basada en un orden divino, que tambien se manifiesta en lo genetico. Es pues DIOS es el primer racista? Si nos atenemos a un disenyo inteligente, la respuesta es SI, en su suprema SABIDURIA decidio que habria razas mas dotadas para lo intelectual, lo fisico y lo ESPIRITUAL, la nuestra brillaba en el ultimo aspecto. Y se nos encomendo LA EVANGELIZACION de aquellas tierras. 

Que justificacion puedes poner si no a la conquista de aquellas tierras, que se dio A SANGRE Y FUEGO? Yo soy persona de empatia superlativa, me veo incapaz de imaginar, como pareces hacer tu, la existencia de un plan superior, una razon que eligiera a nuestros antepasados como gobernantes de aquellas tierras. Y la razon es que eran superiores y como tal lo demostraron, con muchas mas luces que sombras. Con un racismo de raiz HUMANISTA, que no negaba la dignidad de ningun hombre, pero que aceptaba las notables diferencias y la necesidad de preservar una raza, la ESPANYOLA, en directa comunion con DIOS, recordemos, tambien a traves de su ADN.

Que nos queda si no? El CAOS, todo obra de una retorcida casualidad, que orgullo se puede encontrar si no en unos hombres que decidieron subyugar a otros hombres, sus iguales. No, se subyugo a unas razas que necesitaban de aquella guia, y se les trato (con excepciones) con dignidad, benevolencia y caridad.

Es inaceptable, este igualitarismo es inaceptable, y la razon de esta profunda degeneracion.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

Una de las cosas que más me llegan del humanismo hispánico es, precisamente, la idea de que "hay que demostrar".

Supongamos que es cierto que el pueblo español es superior espiritualmente (*) a las demás naciones.

¿En qué lo estamos demostrando hoy día? Si me haces el favor de referirte a estadísticas que nos hagan una radiografía con indicativos del estado de la espiritualidad católica de nuestro pueblo... estaría bien.

(*) ojo, sé de algunos tradicionalistas que así lo creen, de hecho ha habido alguno que llegó a afirmar que, si el judío fue el pueblo elegido de Dios en la Antigua Alianza, el español lo sería en relación al Nuevo Testamento.



Spoiler






carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Quien niega la posibilidad de demostrar su naturaleza? Caramba, yo estoy a FAVOR de demostrar su naturaleza. Una naturaleza otorgada por DIOS en su sabiduria, y en la naturaleza de las razas amerindias estaba la servidumbre a la raza espanyola, se le entrego a ESPANYA, tanto esas tierras como todo lo que contenian, para que aquellos hombres en su SABIDURIA obraran.
> 
> Pues fue la nuestra la raza elegida por DIOS para guiar a aquel rebanyo y no al reves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renato (23 Abr 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Quien niega la posibilidad de demostrar su naturaleza? Caramba, yo estoy a FAVOR de demostrar su naturaleza. Una naturaleza otorgada por DIOS en su sabiduria, y en la naturaleza de las razas amerindias estaba la servidumbre a la raza espanyola, se le entrego a ESPANYA, tanto esas tierras como todo lo que contenian, para que aquellos hombres en su SABIDURIA obraran.
> 
> Pues fue la nuestra la raza elegida por DIOS para guiar a aquel rebanyo y no al reves.
> 
> ...



Hay razas tan inferiores que no merecen ser evangelizadas. ¿De qué les ha servido a los mexicanos la evangelización española? Son un país malogrado de vicio, corrupción, crimen y perversiones a grado máximo.

Igual que hay personas que nacen condenadas de antemano, también existen razas predestinadas a la condenación.


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Una de las cosas que más me llegan del humanismo hispánico es, precisamente, la idea de que "hay que demostrar".
> 
> Supongamos que es cierto que el pueblo español es superior espiritualmente (*) a las demás naciones.
> 
> ...



En el pasado en TODO, y cuanto mas leo sobre nuestra historia mas me reafirmo en la ABSOLUTA superioridad sobre cualquier otro pueblo o raza, por su afan de justicia y su capacidad para la bondad. 

La historia de Espanya hoy en dia hay que verla bajo el prisma de la historia de Job.


----------



## Bujix (23 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Juicio de valor que no demuestra que lo que he dicho es erróneo. Ser mediterráneo no significa nada. Entre la orilla norte y la sur existe un abismo. Además los judíos de Israel también son mediterráneos... :XX: No hay un tronco común que aglutine a a españoles y argelinos a pesar de que estamos en el mediterráneo como sí existe en la familia indoeuropea, a pesar de las diferencias.
> 
> me lo creo, por qué no me lo iba a creer? No obstante me parece curioso que cuando salen estas discusiones los que defendéis la postura "anti-nórdica" y "anti-racista" siempre decís que sois rubios, altos y guapísimos y tenéis sangre alemana, como para reforzar vuestra postura, porque quién mejor que vosotros para restar importancia a la raza si sois más rubios que nadie y los que opinamos distinto somos bajitos y morenos que proyectamos nuestros complejos. :XX: Yo no te voy a decir como soy, porque si te digo que soy moreno y bajito como los hidalgos cántabros sería la prueba de que anhelo ser un vikingo, y si te digo que soy rubio pues lo mismo. Sí te diré que he investigado es mi pasado familiar y de momento no me consta ningún antepasado moro o judío. Pero vamos, que prefiero tener un antepasado judío antes que ser de la estirpe bereber de Corocotta.



No sé si va ya como la décima o la centésima o la MILLONES de vez que digo lo mismo, esta vez no voy a quotear al Ariki porque ya es que resulta cansino para quien lo haya entendido A LA PRIMERA, que yo creo que no es tu caso (sin acritud).

Lo que estamos comentando en este bonito y ameno hilillo es que:
ESO DE LA PUREZA NÓRDICA RACIAL ES UN TIMO, que todos los nórdicos o los problanquismo o los super amantes de los rubios platino, tienen metido en la cabeza un cuento que no existe, ni se da en la realidad. Los nórdicos aman las razas marrones, negras, moras y todas aquellas razas que supongan la pérdida de su propia identidad racial. Y que si no se mezclan más es porque no hay mucho marrón que quiera ir a vivir a los países del norte con el frío que hace y con lo complicado que es su idioma. 
Vosotros insistís en la pureza racial nórdica, pero es que ni es posible, ni se da en la realidad, ni los alemanes quieren ser solo alemanes, ni los suecos quieren ser solo suecos. 
Os centráis en el color de la piel y de los ojos para marcar vuestro territorio "patrio" por decirlo de algún modo, y despreciáis a todo aquel que no tenga unos rasgos raciales blancos puros, cuando eso es una santa bobada, pero bobada enorme. ¿Tú crees que Pablo Iglesias es más español que un cabo negro que sirve al ejército español y le reza a la Virgen del Pilar o más español que la presidenta chonaka de HSM? Pues hombre, yo lo tengo claro. Yo tengo hiper-claro quién quiero que esté y viva y sea español y quién necesito y me gustaría que se largara de mi país. 
Que a ti te parece que todo se debe reducir a una pureza racial? Pos vale. Son tus ideas. Pero es que son TUS ideas. A mí no me traigas a ningún noruego de los curas lesbianos trannys a decirme que es blanco cuando está desendo que le encule un negro (y estoy siendo fina hablando)
Yo no soy ni alta, ni rubia, ni de ojos azules. Soy tirando a pequeñaja, morena y delgadilla. No valgo nada físicamente, soy una más del montón de españolas normales a las que un rubio efebo como tú ni miraría a la cara. Por suerte.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

Desde luego, ninguna otra nación ha rayado a esa altura.

Si lo equiparas a la historia del santo Job... ¿cuáles son en la actualidad las muestras de la fidelidad -que sí mostró él- en el pueblo español?

Cifras, please.



carne de pescuezo dijo:


> En el pasado en TODO, y cuanto mas leo sobre nuestra historia mas me reafirmo en la ABSOLUTA superioridad sobre cualquier otro pueblo o raza, por su afan de justicia y su capacidad para la bondad.
> 
> La historia de Espanya hoy en dia hay que verla bajo el prisma de la historia de Job.


----------



## Renato (23 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> No sé si va ya como la décima o la centésima o la MILLONES de vez que digo lo mismo, esta vez no voy a quotear al Ariki porque ya es que resulta cansino para quien lo haya entendido A LA PRIMERA, que yo creo que no es tu caso (sin acritud).
> 
> Lo que estamos comentando en este bonito y ameno hilillo es que:
> ESO DE LA PUREZA NÓRDICA RACIAL ES UN TIMO, que todos los nórdicos o los problanquismo o los super amantes de los rubios platino, tienen metido en la cabeza un cuento que no existe, ni se da en la realidad. Los nórdicos aman las razas marrones, negras, moras y todas aquellas razas que supongan la pérdida de su propia identidad racial. Y que si no se mezclan más es porque no hay mucho marrón que quiera ir a vivir a los países del norte con el frío que hace y con lo complicado que es su idioma.
> ...



Me creo que tienes antepasados noruegos, eres muy aburrida, porque mira que repites y repites la misma mentira hasta aburrir a las ovejas. Yo nunca he dicho nada de querer ser noruego ni he mitificado lo nórdico. Simplemente apunto que las culturas "mediterráneas" no tienen una tradición común.

Lo común a todos los europeos proviene del norte. ¿De escandinavia? No lo sé, pero del mediterráneo los romanos y los griegos no eran autoctonos. Tampoco los pueblos germánicos son autóctonos de Austria, ya que emigraron desde el sur de Escandinavia. Sin embargo nadie en su sano juicio diría que los austríacos reniegan de sus orígenes alpinos por decir que son germánicos. La única diferencia entre los germánicos en Austria y los latinos en Italia es que los latinos traspasaron los alpes unos mil y pico años antes que los germánicos llegaron a Centroeuropa.


----------



## Aveil (23 Abr 2017)

Pues yo si que veo diferencias entre europeos del sur y del norte y el campo de la genetica tambien.














El origen de los ''european farmer'' (agricultores neoliticos) esta en Anatolia,a diferencia de los ''hunter gatherer'' (cazadores recolectores) que son euroasiaticos de origen y vendria a representar al nordico de toda la vida.







EEF=Mediterraneo
WHG=Nordico

El sur europeo tiene un sustrato genetico en su mayor parte diferente al nordico y no veo porque hay que acomplejarse de ello.


----------



## Renato (23 Abr 2017)

Aveil dijo:


> Pues yo si que veo diferencias entre europeos del sur y del norte y el campo de la genetica tambien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es que no estamos hablando de las diferencias, sino de lo común a todos los europeos, y lo común en mayor medida es la genética y la cultura indoeuropea. ¿O no , señor gitano genetista? ¿De donde provenían los indoeuropeos? ¿Del norte o del sur? No eran escandinavos, pero algo más al norte del Mediterráneo si estaba su solar primitivo.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

Los hombres no son el recurso de un país. El país es un recurso de los hombres.

Ese error gravísimoo está en la raíz de las aberraciones utilitaristas, del trato a las personas como ganado, al que hay que mejorar racialmente para "producir más y más rápido".

¿Cortocircuitao? En tu estrechez utilitaristas pensabas establecer un debate para ver qué país iba a sacar más producción de su "ganao".

Ay, Diosss.... ::



Spoiler






Crozet dijo:


> El supremacismo piensa en los hombres como si fueran el recurso de un país.
> 
> En la línea de, si un país dispone de 250 millones de blancos (EEUU) tendrá más poder que otro donde sólo haya 80 (Alemania), y éste a su vez mayor que otro con 40 (España).
> 
> ...


----------



## Aveil (23 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Es que no estamos hablando de las diferencias, sino de lo común a todos los europeos, y lo común en mayor medida es la genética y la cultura indoeuropea. ¿O no , señor gitano genetista? ¿De donde provenían los indoeuropeos? ¿Del norte o del sur? No eran escandinavos, pero algo más al norte del Mediterráneo si estaba su solar primitivo.



Los agricultores neoliticos(mediterraneos) no tienen el mismo origen que los cazadores recolectores(nordicos),su zona de origen es bastante distante la una de la otra.


----------



## Renato (23 Abr 2017)

Aveil dijo:


> Los agricultores neoliticos(mediterraneos) no tienen el mismo origen que los cazadores recolectores(nordicos),su zona de origen es bastante distante la una de la otra.



Si, y mañana es lunes. Saludos.


----------



## Don Meliton (23 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Desde luego, ninguna otra nación ha rayado a esa altura.
> 
> Si lo equiparas a la historia del santo Job... ¿cuáles son en la actualidad las muestras de la fidelidad -que sí mostró él- en el pueblo español?
> 
> Cifras, please.



Que cifras? Si aun no sabemos ni como va acabar la historia, yo no zoy un calvinista de esos, no creo en la predestinacion, tendremos que elegir a quien escuchar.

Pero, eso daria para un hilo, no? Que cada cual diera razones para CREER.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

Una base importante de las poblaciones nórdicas y occidentales tiene, en realidad, origen cantábrico--> repliegues y expansiones debido a las glaciaciones.







Lo cierto es que ellos proceden, en gran parte, de aquí.



Spoiler






Aveil dijo:


> Pues yo si que veo diferencias entre europeos del sur y del norte y el campo de la genetica tambien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








---------- Post added 23-abr-2017 at 23:32 ----------

Bien contestado.

Ciento x cien de acuerdo.



carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Que cifras? Si aun no sabemos ni como va acabar la historia, yo no zoy un calvinista de esos, no creo en la predestinacion, tendremos que elegir a quien escuchar.
> 
> Pero, eso daria para un hilo, no? Que cada cual diera razones para CREER.


----------



## Aveil (23 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Una base importante de las poblaciones nórdicas y occidentales tiene, en realidad, origen cantábrico--> repliegues y expansiones debido a las glaciaciones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El origen es Euroasiatico pero si es cierto que en la glaciacion migraron al sur para refugiarse del clima,despues volvieron al norte de Europa,aunque aparentemente dejaron algo de legado en la peninsula debido a que España tiene ligeramente mas aportes geneticos cazadores recolectores que Grecia y Italia.


----------



## Bujix (23 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Me creo que tienes antepasados noruegos, eres muy aburrida, porque mira que repites y repites la misma mentira hasta aburrir a las ovejas. Yo nunca he dicho nada de querer ser noruego ni he mitificado lo nórdico. Simplemente apunto que las culturas "mediterráneas" no tienen una tradición común.
> 
> Lo común a todos los europeos proviene del norte. ¿De escandinavia? No lo sé, pero del mediterráneo los romanos y los griegos no eran autoctonos. Tampoco los pueblos germánicos son autóctonos de Austria, ya que emigraron desde el sur de Escandinavia. Sin embargo nadie en su sano juicio diría que los austríacos reniegan de sus orígenes alpinos por decir que son germánicos. La única diferencia entre los germánicos en Austria y los latinos en Italia es que los latinos traspasaron los alpes unos mil y pico años antes que los germánicos llegaron a Centroeuropa.



Madremíamadremiamadremia madafaka warafak

¿Tú sabes cómo se llama también al mar Mediterráneo?
MARE NOSTRUM.
¿Sabes quiénes le llamamos así al mar Mediterráneo? 

Ya con eso, tienes bastante como pa aburrirte una hora. 

Para que veas cómo sí tiene que ver el mediterráneo con la formación de Europa. 
Y no el norte. El norte formando Europa.
:XX:
Por eso en América se habla alemán, ruso, polaco, noruego, holandés y sueco, no? Porque los que mandan en el mundo siempre han sido las razas del norte de Europa, no?


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

Por esa regla, según dicen, todos africanos...

Pero lo cierto es que la cocina, el horno, la coctelera está en el refugio glacial cantábrico.

De hecho el lugar más importante para conocer la evolución de la Humanidad desde el punto de vista antropológico es un lugar ÚNICO E IRREPETIBLE EN EL MUNDO.

Complejo kárstico del monte de La Garma - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Ahí es donde se va a hacer la lectura en vivo y en directo. Todo fosilizado e intacto, incluídos restos humanos.



Aveil dijo:


> El origen es Euroasiatico pero si es cierto que en la glaciacion migraron al sur para refugiarse del clima,despues volvieron al norte de Europa,aunque aparentemente dejaron algo de legado en la peninsula debido a que España tiene ligeramente mas aportes geneticos cazadores recolectores que Grecia y Italia.





---------- Post added 23-abr-2017 at 23:39 ----------

El auténtico Mare Nostrum es el Atlántico.



Spoiler






Bujix dijo:


> Madremíamadremiamadremia madafaka warafak
> 
> ¿Tú sabes cómo se llama también al mar Mediterráneo?
> MARE NOSTRUM.
> ...


----------



## Renato (23 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> Madremíamadremiamadremia madafaka warafak
> 
> ¿Tú sabes cómo se llama también al mar Mediterráneo?
> MARE NOSTRUM.
> ...



Los romanos eran un pueblo del norte de Europa (bueno, te lo dejo en "del centro de europa" para que no llores) que migró al sur, exactamente igual que los germánicos de Austria migraron de Escandinavia hasta Centroeuropa. No eran un pueblo mediterráneo. Si no te gusta lo siento mucho.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

Por eso digo, para quien se considere ganado y además se identifique con los intereses de su apacentador, o peor, de su carnicerro, esa reflexión que haces podría tener sentido.

¿Te crees ganado? ::



Crozet dijo:


> Me imaginaba algo por el estilo.
> 
> Al igual que dos cabañas ganaderas, si en una no mejoras la raza por "amor" a las terneras que conociste en el prado en la infancia, mientras que el de al lado impone las últimas tecnologías... creo que me sigues.
> 
> El suyo es un debate que en lo material está perdido.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

No mezcles, el objetivo de Cristo no es hacernos producir bienes materiales.

¿O, según tú, sí?



Crozet dijo:


> No es lo que nos creemos que somos, es lo que somos cuando se estudian las cosas en una escala un poquito mayor.
> 
> ¿La expresión "rebaño del Señor" le suena?


----------



## Bujix (23 Abr 2017)

RLR291036 dijo:


> ¿Ese disparate de dónde sale? Precisamente el destino preferido de los inmigrantes de Oriente Próximo son los países del norte, Suecia, Alemania, etc. Con el desastre que hay en España, por ejemplo, nada más llegar quieren marcharse, porque no hay trabajo. Así ha ocurrido con los pocos refugiados sirios que han llegado a nuestra tierra. España no es, ni de lejos, el destino deseado por estos inmigrantes. Y quizá eso es bueno, o no.



No me he referido a los últimos movimientos de refugetas BY THE FACE of Merkel, esos refugiados que vienen a mesa y casa puesta no cuentan como movimientos de inmigración, son otra cosa que todo el mundo sabemos a qué responde.
Me refería a los movimientos de inmigración de gente buscándose la vida para mejorar. A los típicos movimientos inmigratorios. 
Si exceptuamos a Alemania, España e Italia son los países que más inmigrantes han recibido en las últimas décadas. Y eran los españoles y los italianos los que emigraban precisamente a Alemania en la época de los años 40/50 justo después de la guerra civil española y justo después de la IIGM. 

Busca estadísticas. Son flipantes para echar por tierra mitos y leyendas.


----------



## Renato (23 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> Me refería a los movimientos de inmigración de gente buscándose la vida para mejorar.



Gitanos que vinieron a España según bujix = inmigración de gente buscándose la vida para mejorar. No como los que se van a Suecia, esos solo quieren aprovecharse.

Ya lo creo que mejoraron. Gracias a los hispanichistas universalistas que les abrieron las puertas de la península igual que hacen ahora con los refugietas para mayor gloria del Vaticano.


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Abr 2017)

El Opus es un injerto calvinistoide en el cuerpo de la Iglesia Católica.

España, en su época de dominio, era un lugar más pobre materialmente que otros países europeos... aunque dió lugar al lugar más próspero de Occidente.

Es decir, la elevación espiritual dió lugar, no solo a extensión de la civilización sino a prosperidad material (sobre todo en otras tierras, algo muy criticado por los detractores de la Hispanidad).



Crozet dijo:


> No lo es, pero independientemente de eso, las civilizaciones con superioridad material se acaban imponiendo y esto es un hecho.
> 
> El hispanismo debería envolverse, aunque fuera de forma secundaria, contenida en algunos sectores y travestida, con cierto materialismo como el del Opus Dei para poder dar batalla en este combate, que no tiene nada que ver con el de la superioridad moral o como le quiera llamar.


----------



## Bujix (24 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Los romanos eran un pueblo del norte de Europa (bueno, te lo dejo en "del centro de europa" para que no llores) que migró al sur, exactamente igual que los germánicos de Austria migraron de Escandinavia hasta Centroeuropa. No eran un pueblo mediterráneo. Si no te gusta lo siento mucho.



Roma se funda en torno al siglo VIIIaC, y a partir de ahí empieza la verdadera historia del Imperio. Todo lo anterior tiene la importancia que se le quiera dar, pero es como si me dices que Einstein tuvo pañales y chupete un día. Pos vale.... ¿Y??
Lo realmente importante es que Roma fue la capital del mundo mediterráneo porque en la época en que se fragua la unidad del imperio lo importante era controlar el mediterráneo. Y claro que hubo mezclas, claro que hubo de todo. Persas, negros, egipcios, judíos, blancos... pero una cosa sí tenían los romanos y era la conciencia de pertenecer a un imperio que compartía MONEDA, IDIOMA Y DIOSES. No hay más.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Abr 2017)

El hilo esta dando mucho que hablar y estoy ocupado en el hilo del origen de la vida demacrando la idea de que sea un evento expontaneo. En fin bastante satisfecho conque el hilo este sirviendo para exorcizar las mentes de algunos foreros y que ya dan muestras de pisar sobre planteamientos mucho mas cercanas al sentido tradicional de españa, y de destapar tambien confesiones de casos absolutamente perdidos de xenofilia y putapenia galopante para el que solo queda terapia de electrochoque.


----------



## Renato (24 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> Roma se funda en torno al siglo VIIIaC, y a partir de ahí empieza la verdadera historia del Imperio. Todo lo anterior tiene la importancia que se le quiera dar, pero es como si me dices que Einstein tuvo pañales y chupete un día. Pos vale.... ¿Y??
> Lo realmente importante es que Roma fue la capital del mundo mediterráneo porque en la época en que se fragua la unidad del imperio lo importante era controlar el mediterráneo. Y claro que hubo mezclas, claro que hubo de todo. Persas, negros, egipcios, judíos, blancos... pero una cosa sí tenían los romanos y era la conciencia de pertenecer a un imperio que compartía MONEDA, IDIOMA Y DIOSES. No hay más.



Castilla y Aragón se unen en 1492, mil años después de la caída de Roma, y a partir de ahí empieza la verdadera historia de España. Según tú tampoco tenemos nada que ver con los romanos porque había pasado demasiado tiempo. Los genes son intemporales, da igual el tiempo que pase, y determinaron en gran parte cómo se desarrollaría el imperio romano. ¿Por qué si no los etruscos, con una base cultural superior a los toscos latinos jamás pudieron convertirse en la potencia del mediterráneo?


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Abr 2017)

El fundamento mediterráneo-oriental de la cultura greco-rromana es algo que cualquiera medianamente documentado conoce.

El norte europeo solo entró en la civilización cuando les cayó del cielo la cristianización procedente del mundo mediterráneo.


----------



## Bujix (24 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Gitanos que vinieron a España según bujix = inmigración de gente buscándose la vida para mejorar. No como los que se van a Suecia, esos solo quieren aprovecharse.
> 
> Ya lo creo que mejoraron. Gracias a los hispanichistas universalistas que les abrieron las puertas de la península igual que hacen ahora con los refugietas para mayor gloria del Vaticano.



¿Hola??? ¿Es aquí dónde necesitan un reparto de MEMORIA urgente?
Los gitanos son más españoles que Cervantes, que hasta le dedicó una novelita a una de ellas: la gitanilla. (Novelas ejemplares)
Que sean lo que son es otra cosa. Pero es que son españoles aunque a mí no me molen nada. Los del Río son gitanos y también Rosario Flores y gente así son todos gitanos.


----------



## Renato (24 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> ¿Hola??? ¿Es aquí dónde necesitan un reparto de MEMORIA urgente?
> *Los gitanos son más españoles que Cervantes*, que hasta le dedicó una novelita a una de ellas: la gitanilla. (Novelas ejemplares)



:::::: 
Quevedo dedicó un poema al pedo, ¿y? Cervantes decía esto de los gitanos:


> Parece que los gitanos y gitanas solamente nacieron en el mundo para ser ladrones: nacen de padres ladrones, críanse con ladrones, estudian para ladrones y, finalmente, salen con ser ladrones corrientes y molientes a todo ruedo; y la gana del hurtar y el hurtar son en ellos como accidentes inseparables, que no se quitan sino con la muerte.


----------



## Bujix (24 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Castilla y Aragón se unen en 1492, mil años después de la caída de Roma, y a partir de ahí empieza la verdadera historia de España. Según tú tampoco tenemos nada que ver con los romanos porque había pasado demasiado tiempo. Los genes son intemporales, da igual el tiempo que pase, y determinaron en gran parte cómo se desarrollaría el imperio romano. ¿Por qué si no los etruscos, con una base cultural superior a los toscos latinos jamás pudieron convertirse en la potencia del mediterráneo?



Pos no sé... pero a ver qué pasa si empieza la historia de España en 1492. 
¿Mandamos a la dama de Elche al garaje a dormir y a los visigodos los metemos en una makro a dar vueltas o cómo lo hacemos?
Por no hablar de pelayo, wilfredo el velloso, Alfonso X... y todos los escritores de antes del XV? Sería un macroasesinato histórico. 
Los genes son nada sin la cultura. ¿Has visto lo del niño de la selva? eso pasó de verdad y se estudia muchísimo en pedagogía y psicología y todo ese rollo. Tu padre ya puede ser quien sea, pero si no recibes educación y cultura, solo con tus genes eres nada o menos. 
Por eso digo que lo realmente interesante de los romanos empieza en el momento en que deciden robar la cultura griega -porque ellos eran completamente nulos para el asunto cultural- y deciden copiarla. Hay gente que no ve mérito en eso pero para mí es un mérito bestial. Primero, porque reconocían su falta total de originalidad para lo artístico y cultural y segundo, porque decidieeron imitar a los buenos. Justo lo que no hacéis los supremacistas blanquistas, que reconocéis mérito a quién no lo tiene y os avergonzáis de vuestros orígenes marrónidos mediterráneos -gitanakos incluidos-. Pero los dueños del mundo. Y con muchos pares de webs.... que les faltaron a los nórdicos con todo lo marinos que eran para conquistar el mundo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Abr 2017)

Roma fue una creación nordica-> enesima burrada que oimos de los manporreros de los Ñordicos. Esta gente está fatal de la perola.

Esto es un craneo Etrusco siglo V antes de nuestro señor Jesucristo







De ñordico nada, ese puente nasal anticipa una napia de ordago


----------



## Renato (24 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> Pos no sé... pero a ver qué pasa si empieza la historia de España en 1492.
> ¿Mandamos a la dama de Elche al garaje a dormir y a los visigodos los metemos en una makro a dar vueltas o cómo lo hacemos?
> Por no hablar de pelayo, wilfredo el velloso, Alfonso X... y todos los escritores de antes del XV? Sería un macroasesinato histórico.
> Los genes son nada sin la cultura. ¿Has visto lo del niño de la selva? eso pasó de verdad y se estudia muchísimo en pedagogía y psicología y todo ese rollo. Tu padre ya puede ser quien sea, pero si no recibes educación y cultura, solo con tus genes eres nada o menos.
> Por eso digo que lo realmente interesante de los romanos empieza en el momento en que deciden robar la cultura griega -porque ellos eran completamente nulos para el asunto cultural- y deciden copiarla. Hay gente que no ve mérito en eso pero para mí es un mérito bestial. Primero, porque reconocían su falta total de originalidad para lo artístico y cultural y segundo, porque decidieeron imitar a los buenos. Justo lo que no hacéis los supremacistas blanquistas, que reconocéis mérito a quién no lo tiene y os avergonzáis de vuestros orígenes marrónidos mediterráneos -gitanakos incluidos-. Pero los dueños del mundo. Y con muchos pares de webs.... que les faltaron a los nórdicos con todo lo marinos que eran para conquistar el mundo.



Para que lo entiendas, la "dama de elche" de los romanos son sus orígenes danubianos. Igual que la identidad española no se reduce a la identidad estatal-política surgida en 1492 tampoco se puede reducir a Roma a una cultura mediterránea obviando la matriz indoeuropea que los liga a otros pueblos indoeuropeos como eslavos, germánicos, etc. A través de sus contactos con egipcios, fenicios, etc adoptaron costumbres de otros pueblos donde el mediterráneo actuó como vía de comunicación, pero la base indoeuropea romana permaneció.


----------



## Bujix (24 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> ::::::
> Quevedo dedicó un poema al pedo, ¿y? Cervantes decía esto de los gitanos:



Les conocía bien porque coincidió con ellos en la cárcel. Bueno, y a quién no conocía Cervantes? 
Y no dice que son extranjeros o que no sean españoles. Son los antecesores de los políticos. Dejan de robar cuando ya se jubilan o se mueren.


----------



## Renato (24 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> Les conocía bien porque coincidió con ellos en la cárcel. Bueno, y a quién no conocía Cervantes?
> Y no dice que son extranjeros o que no sean españoles. Son los antecesores de los políticos. Dejan de robar cuando ya se jubilan o se mueren.



Los conoció bien porque los describió exactamente igual que haría un español en pleno siglo XXI. Basta que haya tenido un mínimo contacto con ellos.

Claro, no dijo que no eran españoles porque lo daba por sentado. Era tan absurdamente ridículo pensar que los gitanos fueran españoles que no existía necesidad de explicitarlo. Tampoco dijo cervantes que los moriscos no eran españoles pese a que los expulsaron por no ser españoles.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Abr 2017)

Diría que además braquicéfalo...





Spoiler






El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El hilo esta dando mucho que hablar y estoy ocupado en el hilo del origen de la vida demacrando la idea de que sea un evento expontaneo. En fin bastante satisfecho conque el hilo este sirviendo para exorcizar las mentes de algunos foreros y que ya dan muestras de pisar sobre planteamientos mucho mas cercanas al sentido tradicional de españa, y de destapar tambien confesiones de casos absolutamente perdidos de xenofilia y putapenia galopante para el que solo queda terapia de electrochoque.





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Roma fue una creación nordica-> enesima burrada que oimos de los manporreros de los Ñordicos. Esta gente está fatal de la perola.
> 
> Esto es un craneo Etrusco siglo V antes de nuestro señor Jesucristo
> 
> ...


----------



## Torontoboix (24 Abr 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Roma fue una creación nordica-> enesima burrada que oimos de los manporreros de los Ñordicos. Esta gente está fatal de la perola.
> 
> Esto es un craneo Etrusco siglo V antes de nuestro señor Jesucristo
> 
> ...



Además no es dolicocéfalo. Ése cráneo no es nórdico.

¿Pero quién quiere parecerse a los romanos pudiendo parecerse a los bárbaros que los hicieron caer?

¡Hu Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Bujix (24 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Para que lo entiendas, la "dama de elche" de los romanos son sus orígenes danubianos. Igual que la identidad española no se reduce a la identidad estatal-política surgida en 1492 tampoco se puede reducir a Roma a una cultura mediterránea obviando la matriz indoeuropea que los liga a otros pueblos indoeuropeos como eslavos, germánicos, etc. A través de sus contactos con egipcios, fenicios, etc adoptaron costumbres de otros pueblos donde el mediterráneo actuó como vía de comunicación, pero la base indoeuropea romana permaneció.



Bueeeeeeno, pues nada.
Saquemos a la dama de elche del garaje y pongámosla en primera linea, quitando a los reyes católicos, a los austrias y a toda la parentela. 

Derroición al chortinismo. 
Dama de Elche MANDA. 

Yo creo que hay un término medio entre el negar que no tenemos origen ide (indoeuropeo) y decir que somos vikingos noruegos. O que solo los blancos tienen cabida en España. El supremacismo blanco no tiene sentido si viajas a países del norte te das cuenta de lo mal que viven moralmente. No hablo físicamente, que será cuestión de gustos, pero moralmente los europeos del norte son el cúmulo de todos los defectos, de todo lo peor del materialismo, del hedonismo, de la tontería total. Aprovechados, interesados, sucios, desnaturalizados, sin sentido de la familia... como en España no hay nadie. 

Lo dejo por hoy, saludos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Abr 2017)

De Cartago ya los Ñordicos no estan detras porque para hacer propagando no eliges a un Luser.


----------



## Renato (24 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> Bueeeeeeno, pues nada.
> Saquemos a la dama de elche del garaje y pongámosla en primera linea, quitando a los reyes católicos, a los austrias y a toda la parentela.
> 
> Derroición al chortinismo.
> ...



Eres aburrida como un nórdico e intelectualmente deshonesta como una gitana. Y si me dices que además eres bajita y morena parece que has sacado lo peor de cada casa.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Abr 2017)

Qué asco la anglofilia que va empapando las expresiones de las nuevas generaciones.

El "rules" inglés fusilao como si no nos diera pa más y todos como borregos repitiendo entre balidos.



Bujix dijo:


> Dama de Elche *MANDA*.


----------



## Bujix (24 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Eres aburrida como un nórdico e intelectualmente deshonesta como una gitana. Y si me dices que además eres bajita y morena parece que has sacado lo peor de cada casa.



¿Y esto???
¿Para qué me insultas MONGOLO SUPREMACISTA?
Vete a tomar por culo so anormal.

¿Tú no sabes hablar sin insultar o qué?
Habrá que verte a ti lo ALTO y lo RUBIO que eres. 

Que te den. Gilipollas.


----------



## Renato (24 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> ¿Y esto???
> ¿Para qué me insultas MONGOLO SUPREMACISTA?
> Vete a tomar por culo so anormal.
> 
> ...



Venga, buenas noches. Gitana de los fiordos.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Abr 2017)

Los nórdicos dan pueblos disciplinados, buenos para ser mandaos, ordenaos y tall... pero la genialidad de carácter... bfff... eso es otra cosa.

A ver, hay que admitir que los grandes genios individuales en Europa ha salido tipologías cantábrico-alpinas.






El Ariki Mau dijo:


> De Cartago ya los Ñordicos no estan detras porque para hacer propagando no eliges a un Luser.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (24 Abr 2017)

Arte Etrusco 







Yo veo tres vikingos, ¿ustedes no?


----------



## 시켈 ! (24 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> Los gitanos son más españoles que *Cervantes, que hasta le dedicó una novelita* a una de ellas: *la gitanilla*. (Novelas ejemplares)





Renato dijo:


> ::::::
> *Quevedo dedicó un poema al pedo*, ¿y? Cervantes decía esto de los gitanos:



:XX::XX::XX:

Venga, el chiste/simil fácil me lo ahorro para que no me llamen racista.:XX:


----------



## Don Meliton (24 Abr 2017)

Crozet dijo:


> Los injertos son necesarios.
> 
> Las culturas del Asia Oriental vieron su mundo destruido por el avance occidental. Aprendieron, y a pesar de mantener su Tradición, acotaron "zonas de producción" con injertos del "enemigo".
> 
> Estas "zonas de producción" son tan necesarias como la cabaña agroganadera para el mantenimiento de un país.



Japon es un excelente ejemplo de lo que NO se debe hacer.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (24 Abr 2017)

resumen del hilo: ñordicucks + marrones españoles con complejo + espectacular trolleo de bujix


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (24 Abr 2017)

Lo siento, católicos: no creo que exista Dios y menos aún que nos ame; no creo en las bienaventuranzas a los mansos, los misericordiosos y débiles de espíritu; no creo que un podemita muriese en Jerusalén para redimir a toda la humanidad; no creo que exista un Cielo después de la muerte. No propongo un ateísmo materialista al estilo Marx, sino un escepticismo al estilo Nietzsche, o algo como Aristóteles: que el alma existe, sí, pero forma parte de la materia.

Dios ha muerto, aceptadlo.


----------



## Don Meliton (24 Abr 2017)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> Lo siento, católicos: no creo que exista Dios y menos aún que nos ame; no creo en las bienaventuranzas a los mansos, los misericordiosos y débiles de espíritu; no creo que un podemita muriese en Jerusalén para redimir a toda la humanidad; no creo que exista un Cielo después de la muerte. No propongo un ateísmo materialista al estilo Marx, sino un escepticismo al estilo Nietzsche, o algo como Aristóteles: que el alma existe, sí, pero forma parte de la materia.
> 
> Dios ha muerto, aceptadlo.



Lo que si CREES es que esta perorata nos importe un comino. 

:XX::XX:


----------



## BGA (24 Abr 2017)

Impostura es, amigo Sancho, que se hable de nosotros para menesteres tan alejados de nuestro principal empeño que busca en el agravio de doncellas y menesterosos, el camino de la virtud que nos llevará a la fama en los términos del mundo y al regazo del amoroso Dios que pusiera nuestro destino a su justo servicio.

No te dejes engañar por la sangre de duques y cortesanos que miran más por ella que por la virtud del alma, pues no ha de ser más bello el que dispone en su holganza de una nobleza solariega pero camina por las anchas sendas del vicio, que todo aflige más que adorna en su breve tiempo de lisonja. Ilusión pasajera que cierne sobre la Verdad su manto de confusión y su deuda perpetua.

La virtud, más que la sangre vale y quien diga lo contrario está diciendo, hermano amigo, que hay virtud sin voluntad o que la libertad nada demanda de la voluntad si a la sangre heredada corresponde. Yo te digo, sin voluntad ni libertad no hay virtud pues todo bien será coincidencia y trocarse en mal, o no, tan incierto es como el lugar en el que caerán las hojas mecidas por el viento.

Hablan de nosotros como dando a entender que nos entienden y mira cómo van, tan vanidosos en lo que no ha de durar más que duro lo que vieron pasar sin que mago alguno pueda devolverles la alegría de su primera adquisición y se empeñan en aprehender lo que vivieron inútilmente con nuevas adquisiciones que no les devolverán la primera alegría, pero si la última pena por no encontrar en su afán, la postrera satisfacción. Corren en pos de un placer que se marchita como la flor arrancada de cuajo que lucen en su pecho ancho de vana oquedad.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Abr 2017)

La imagen responde a la VERDAD sobre la idea de nobleza en la Monarquía Católica, de la que tú reniegas y a la que corresponde el mayor esplendor de nuestra historia en términos relativos.

Como no sé lo que es "hispanchismo" no corresponde responder a esas chorradas que escribes en su relación.

(1) esa afirmació es un invento tuyo, como de costumbre.
(2) en buena parte.
(3) mucho que agradecerle a Roma y más a los misioneros del siglo V-VI, que fueron los que cristianizaron la región.
(4) carallo, el rubiales nos descubre que buena parte de nuestro país no es geográficamente mediterráneo... (te proponemos pa un premio?)

(5) Si te irita que los nórdicos no valgáis para mucho más que de disciplinados mandaos... al estilo capitán sweden que obedece lo que la jerarquía del momento le comanda... échale pomada,  Esa es la razón de las granjas de ganao rubio que proyectaron los alpinos jerarcas de ya utté sabe qué paí hy década del siglo pasao... un ejército de bueyes querían preparar... hay que ser cenutrio pa no verlo... Escardinabia a lo grande.

Probe home... 



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Esta imagen es el enésimo ejemplo de por qué los hispanchistas TRAICIÓNalistas vaticanistas carquistas son un lastre para el patriotismo español.
> 
> 
> (1)Lo cual significa que los actuales libaneses, israelíes, turcos, egipcios, sirios e iraquíes son el culmen de la evolución humana.
> ...





---------- Post added 24-abr-2017 at 15:26 ----------

Vas muy, pero que muy bien dirigido.

Nobleza es virtud. La virtud se identifica en los actos.

Un pavo, tenga la genética que tenga, no puede sacar pecho de lo que no DEMUESTRE. Este es uno de los puntos centrales con que los hispanocatólicos hundieron en Trento los delirios predeterministas de la Europa nordiprotestantes.





Spoiler






BGA dijo:


> Impostura es, amigo Sancho, que se hable de nosotros para menesteres tan alejados de nuestro principal empeño que busca en el agravio de doncellas y menesterosos, el camino de la virtud que nos llevará a la fama en los términos del mundo y al regazo del amoroso Dios que pusiera nuestro destino a su justo servicio.
> 
> No te dejes engañar por la sangre de duques y cortesanos que miran más por ella que por la virtud del alma, pues no ha de ser más bello el que dispone en su holganza de una nobleza solariega pero camina por las anchas sendas del vicio, que todo aflige más que adorna en su breve tiempo de lisonja. Ilusión pasajera que cierne sobre la Verdad su manto de confusión y su deuda perpetua.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renato (24 Abr 2017)

Bujix = La Carmen de Oslo.


----------



## Renato (24 Abr 2017)

RLR291036 dijo:


> No engañarse, el gran lastre del patriotismo español es esa curiosa habilidad, existente en todos los sectores, de decir siempre lo contrario a lo que el pueblo pide.



Al menos algunos proponemos pedagogía para convertirlo en un pueblo menos infantil debido a siglos de adoctrinamiento papipanchista vaticano. Si van a escuchar cosas que no les gustan por lo menos que les sean útiles. 

Entre creer las fantasías izquierdiles y las vaticanas no hay mucha diferencia, de hecho lo uno lleva a lo otro, igual que el carlismo lleva al nacionalismo vasco *necesariamente.
*


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Abr 2017)

Es gracioso ver a un endófobo declarado como Arrekarallo (sus mensajes donde desprecia a la mayoría del pueblo español, tanto moral como su genotipo/fenot¡po así lo testifican) se dedica a hablar de "lastres del patriotismo español".

Claro, si habla de ello es que trata de echarle más peso encima. Por ejemplo, su basura nordicista.



RLR291036 dijo:


> No engañarse, el gran lastre del patriotismo español es esa curiosa habilidad, existente en todos los sectores, de decir siempre lo contrario a lo que el pueblo pide.


----------



## Rob1984 (24 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> (5) Si te irita que los nórdicos no valgáis para mucho más que de disciplinados mandaos... al estilo capitán sweden que obedece lo que la jerarquía del momento le comanda... échale pomada,  Esa es la razón de las granjas de ganao rubio que proyectaron los alpinos jerarcas de ya utté sabe qué paí hy década del siglo pasao... un ejército de bueyes querían preparar... hay que ser cenutrio pa no verlo... Escardinabia a lo grande.



Sin embargo los españoles somos un pueblo super inquieto, revolucionario y rebelde, fijate si lo somos, que permitimos dejar gobernar a un dictador hasta morir en la cama tranquilamente, un pueblo que solo sabe votar a los mismos politicos que se rien y mean en nuestra cara... una cosa es la España que TU deseas y la que leistes en los libros y otra la España que tenemos hoy en dia...

Y esa España desde la Revolución Industrial antaño un pueblo valeroso y orgulloso ha pasado a ser un atajo de esclavos inútiles, envidiosos sin dignidad, unos borregos que lo toleran todo, que permiten que una pandilla de inútiles que nos gobiernan se endeuden hasta hipotecar nuestro futuro y el de nuestros hijos, un pueblo que baja los ojos como ganado humillado cuando les vemos circular en sus rutilantes autos oficiales, un pueblo que ha permitido que nos lleven a la ruina y al fracaso, pero les admiramos en silencio porque llevamos la picaresca en la sangre y cada día permitimos que nos deslumbren en los telediarios. Ese el problema de escupir tanto hacia arriba, que al final te acabas salpicando con tu propia saliva.

Tiene gracia que vengas acusar tu a los nordicos de un clasismo biologico, cuando los hispanistas os tomais la misma licencia apelando a una supremacia religiosa y linguística; no sois mas que el mismo perro con distinto collar...


Me pregunto si alguna vez habeis salido de vuestro pueblo, habeis dejado los libros de historia para viajar a algún pais inglés o centroeuropeo, porque si de verdad te crees que los alemanes, nordicos, o franceses nos ven como sus enemigos de la misma forma en que vosotros los veis a ellos, entonces es que sois menos inteligentes de lo que os creeis, yo he conocido a mucha gente de aquellos paises, gente de puta madre y me repugna la forma en que los hispanchistas os dirigis a ellos y como usais ese revanchismo historico totalmente arcaico y fuera de lugar para atacarlos. Vale que ellos no sean perfectos y a veces parezcan unos robots ¿pero quien lo es? le dais mucha importancia a la virtud y a la nobleza pero luego no os cortais ni un pelo en rebajaros moralmente para atacarlos de esa manera, los europeos tenemos problemas más importantes que estar peleandonos por viejas rencillas ocurridas en un pasado tan lejano.

Y me importa una mierda lo atrasados que estuvieran hace 500 o 1000 años los nordicos, eso no son mas que batallitas que queda muy bien como cultura general y para soltarlas en un foro de historia, pero que en la práctica de poco o nada sirve, eso es una cosa y otra hacer de ello una actitud y una filosofia de vida como propone el hispanismo.

A mi y a muchos lo que nos importa es el presente y futuro, y ahora mismo los españoles no estamos en condiciones de dar lecciones de nada a nadie, ni a los nordicos y no ya digamos a los anglosajones, cuando nosotros somos los primeros en coger lo peor de ellos y excluir lo positivo que tienen, con una corrupción y un sistema de bienestar que en España no tendremos, ni aunque nos regalaran todo el petroleo del mundo.

Vuestra postura no nos hace ningun favor a los que defendemos de las identidades nacionales europeas, por si no te has dado cuenta tanto nordicos como españoles y anglos vamos en el mismo barco; es lo que tiene compartir la misma cultura occidental, por mucho que querais ir de especialitos, y como ya te he dicho otras veces atacar a los rubios del norte no va a hacer que España vuelva a ser una potencia mundial, ten un poco más de perspectiva sobre la actual realidad social y geopolitica que ya no estamos en el siglo XVIII.




Bernaldo dijo:


> Nobleza es virtud. La virtud se identifica en los actos.
> 
> Un pavo, tenga la genética que tenga, no puede sacar pecho de lo que no DEMUESTRE. Este es uno de los puntos centrales con que los hispanocatólicos hundieron en Trento los delirios predeterministas de la Europa nordiprotestantes.



Tu lo has dicho: la virtud se consigue en los actos, y el pueblo español ahora mismo de virtuososo no tiene nada, fijate hasta que punto se pueden ver las cosas usando vuestro rasero.

Ahora puedes llamarme endodobo y lo que quieras, porque mi vision de patriotismo no sea en pasarse el dia echando mierda al vecino del norte...


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Abr 2017)

Te ha dolido mi descripción de los nórdicos hasta tal punto... que tu respuesta -para defenderloso- consiste en un furibundo ataque agresivo a tope contra los españoles.

Lo de algunos es de tratamiento. Este es el percal.

¿Te das cuenta?



Spoiler






Rob1984 dijo:


> Y esa España desde la Revolución Industrial antaño un pueblo valeroso y orgulloso ha pasado a ser un atajo de esclavos inútiles, envidiosos sin dignidad, unos borregos que lo toleran todo, que permiten que una pandilla de inútiles que nos gobiernan se endeuden hasta hipotecar nuestro futuro y el de nuestros hijos, un pueblo que baja los ojos como ganado humillado cuando les vemos circular en sus rutilantes autos oficiales, un pueblo que ha permitido que nos lleven a la ruina y al fracaso, pero les admiramos en silencio porque llevamos la picaresca en la sangre y cada día permitimos que nos deslumbren en los telediarios.


----------



## Rob1984 (24 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Te ha dolido mi descripción de los nórdicos hasta tal punto... que tu respuesta -para defenderloso- consiste en un furibundo ataque agresivo a tope contra los españoles.
> 
> He ahí otro endófobo. Lo de algunos es de tratamiento. Este es el percal.
> 
> ¿Te das cuenta?



Ataque no majo, descripción, descripción ¿o me vas a negar que la actual sociedad española no es tal cual la describo? El primer paso para arreglar algo es reconocer y diagnosticar el problema, pero como vivis en una realidad paralela, de un mundo que ya no existe, sois un incapaces de reconocerlo si no es llamando endofobo al prójimo, asi os va, que ni dios os toma en serio.

Y por cierto esa palabra te lo puedes meter por donde te queda, a ver si ahora resulta que no voy a poder tratar con alemanes o britanicos o visitar sus paises, solo porque que vuestro estúpido dogma hispanchista os diga que ellos son el enemigo a batir.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Abr 2017)

Te montas películas porque te ofende la descripción de los nórdicos hasta el punto de montar en cólera para atacar visceralmente contra los españoles. Curioso patriotismo el tuyo, atacar españoles por defender extranjeros.

Ser antinordicista no significa ser antinórdico, ya he dicho que también hay interesantes virtudes entre ellos.

En cuanto a los alemanes, defiendo para España en Europa una estrategia de sintonía hispanoalemana a través de Italia y Austria.



Rob1984 dijo:


> Ataque no majo, descripción, descripción ¿o me vas a negar que la actual sociedad española no es tal cual la describo? El primer paso para arreglar algo es reconocer y diagnosticar el problema, pero como vivis en una realidad paralela, de un mundo que ya no existe, sois un incapaces de reconocerlo si no es llamando endofobo al prójimo, asi os va, que ni dios os toma en serio.
> 
> Y por cierto esa palabra te lo puedes meter por donde te queda, a ver si ahora resulta que no voy a poder tratar con alemanes o britanicos o visitar sus paises, solo porque que vuestro estúpido dogma hispanchista os diga que ellos son el enemigo a batir.





---------- Post added 24-abr-2017 at 17:04 ----------

Coño, otro nordicista... 

Bienvenido, gracias por esa lista tan bacana, compay. Por favor, seguid acudiendo a haceros abanderandos del identitarismo en el foro... x  ... llama a tolos conozcas, asere.





Spoiler






Hilernus dijo:


> Lo que ha quedado suficientemente claro con este hilo es el *perfil del marronicista*, vamos a describirlo a grandes rasgos:
> 
> 1. *El marronicista es un individuo acomplejado.* De raza dudosa, es por este motivo que desde siempre resulta incapaz de aceptarse a sí mismo.
> 2. *El marronicista odia todo lo que sea superior a él* por pura envidia. Sabe que tradiconalmente los nórdicos han sido superiores y no es capaz de aceptar tal idea.
> ...








---------- Post added 24-abr-2017 at 17:06 ----------

eso, eso, tú haz como que no es un troyano y que se cree lo que pone... :Aplauso:



Spoiler






RLR291036 dijo:


> Ja ja ja, el hitlerismo superior al pensamiento fascista, ésta sí que es buena.
> 
> P.D. Para imperialistas, los vuestros, que cada vez más os vais destapando como admiradores de Israel.


----------



## Rob1984 (24 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Te montas películas porque te ofende la descripción de los nórdicos hasta el punto de montar en cólera para atacar visceralmente contra los españoles. Curioso patriotismo el tuyo, atacar españoles por defender extranjeros.



Os pasais todo el dia con esa cantinela, y como identidario tanto español como europeo que soy como comprenderás me toca mucho los cojones vuestra postura. Los hispanistas sois como el tipico niño pequeño que se pasa todo el dia riendose de los demas compañeros en clase, pero cuando os dices algun defecto os poneis a llorar y a patalear, llamando endofobo a quien no os rie las gracias.:rolleye:



Bernaldo dijo:


> Ser antinordicista no significa ser antinórdico, ya he dicho que también hay interesantes virtudes entre ellos.



Claro y ser antihispanista tampoco es ser antiespañol, pero si digo algo malo del hispanismo ya soy antiespañol.... Joder que nivel maribel :XX::XX::XX:

Por cierto criticar los defectos de la sociedad española no te convierte en antiespañol, no me seas tan simple.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Abr 2017)

La llorera es tuya (por los nórdicos), de ahí que lo resalte.

Macho, si te pones de esa manera por no gustarte una descripción de los nórdicos - en la que además incluyo algunos elogios- ante la cual reacciones vituperando a los españoles de hoy... bfff... reconoce que ahí hay algo raro.

PD: criticar el estado de la sociedad española no te hace antiespañol, como criticar el nordicismo no te hace antinórdico... ahora bien cuando combinas la crítica furibunda (a los de tu nación) a la primera como respuesta a una crítica a los nórdicos (a los de otras nacionees)... ahí hay algo grarrro, ,gragrooo, gragroooo, en el sentido papuchiglesiástico del tegrmino. ienso:



Rob1984 dijo:


> Os pasais todo el dia con esa cantinela, y como identidario tanto español como europeo que soy como comprenderás me toca mucho los cojones vuestra postura. Los hispanistas sois como el tipico niño pequeño que se pasa todo el dia riendose de los demas compañeros en clase, pero cuando os dices algun defecto os poneis a llorar y a patalear, llamando endofobo a quien no os rie las gracias.:rolleye:
> 
> 
> Claro y ser antihispanista tampoco es ser antiespañol, pero si algo malo del hispanismo ya soy antiespañol.... Joder que nivel maribel :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Rob1984 (24 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> La llorera es tuya (por los nórdicos), de ahí que lo resalte.
> 
> Macho, si te pones de esa manera por no gustarte una descripción de los nórdicos - en la que además incluyo algunos elogios- ante la cual reacciones vituperando a los españoles de hoy... bfff... reconoce que ahí hay algo raro.



A veces es necesario agitar el manzano para que caigan los frutos 

PD: Yo tambien he criticado el nordicismo duramente en este foro y puestos a decir no me gusta esa forma de ser que tienen tan fria y "distante" y ese clasismo que destilan a veces los nordicos , pero algunos estais tan ensimismados con lo malos que son, que a veces os tienen que recordar que nosotros tampoco somos precisamente unos seres de luz para que os deis cuenta que en todos los sitios cuecen hablas.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Abr 2017)

Le he explicado a Arreka Taun, Hilerdus a Marlene y demás el porqué la nórdica no puede ser una raza superior, una raza de conductores. A creer eso le llamo nordicismo, no al gusto mariconil por unos rasgos fenotípicos concretos o el perfectamente aceptable por mujeres de ese aspecto, una cuestión de mero gusto.


----------



## Don Meliton (24 Abr 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Ataque no majo, descripción, descripción ¿o me vas a negar que la actual sociedad española no es tal cual la describo? El primer paso para arreglar algo es reconocer y diagnosticar el problema, pero como vivis en una realidad paralela, de un mundo que ya no existe, sois un incapaces de reconocerlo si no es llamando endofobo al prójimo, asi os va, que ni dios os toma en serio.
> 
> Y por cierto esa palabra te lo puedes meter por donde te queda, a ver si ahora resulta que no voy a poder tratar con alemanes o britanicos o visitar sus paises, solo porque que vuestro estúpido dogma hispanchista os diga que ellos son el enemigo a batir.



Lo que es meridiano es que cada cual ve lo que quieres ver, y tu ataque a los espanoles contrasta muy mucho con tu defensa de las embrutecidas, debiles y CORRUPTAS (si, si corruptas, o va a ser que el HSBC se fundo y tiene su sede en Teruel) sociedades noreuropeas.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Abr 2017)

Tú y yo podemos llegar a entendernos...

Por fin un identitario en el foro con más de dos dedos de frente.

PD; luego salgo que tengo que marchar...



carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Lo que es meridiano es que cada cual ve lo que quieres ver, y tu ataque a los espanoles contrasta muy mucho con tu defensa de las embrutecidas, debiles y CORRUPTAS (si, si corruptas, o va a ser que el HSBC se fundo y tiene su sede en Teruel) sociedades noreuropeas.


----------



## Rob1984 (24 Abr 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Lo que es meridiano es que cada cual ve lo que quieres ver, y tu ataque a los espanoles contrasta muy mucho con tu defensa de las embrutecidas, debiles y CORRUPTAS (si, si corruptas, o va a ser que el HSBC se fundo y tiene su sede en Teruel) sociedades noreuropeas.



Te equivocas conmigo, poca gente como yo le da tanta caña a la degeneración nordica este foro, se nota que no me conoces de verdad....


----------



## Don Meliton (24 Abr 2017)

Hilernus dijo:


> Lo que ha quedado suficientemente claro con este hilo es el *perfil del marronicista*, vamos a describirlo a grandes rasgos:
> 
> 1. *El marronicista es un individuo acomplejado.* De raza dudosa, es por este motivo que desde siempre resulta incapaz de aceptarse a sí mismo.
> 2. *El marronicista odia todo lo que sea superior a él* por pura envidia. Sabe que tradiconalmente los nórdicos han sido superiores y no es capaz de aceptar tal idea.
> ...



No te molestes, creo que ya podemos ir cerrando el hilo.

Dime querido amigo, como se puede ser tan CUCAZO?


----------



## Renato (24 Abr 2017)

Los catolicos son miembros de una secta pedófila. Dan mucho asco esos hijos de puta.


----------



## Don Meliton (24 Abr 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> [/COLOR]
> Te equivocas conmigo, poca gente como yo le da mas caña a la degeneración nordica mas que yo en este foro, si piensas asi es que no me conoces de verdad.



Nos conocemos por lo que escribimos en el foro y tu post puede dar motivo a la malintepretacion. Por ejemplo con el tema de Franco, de verdad piensas que se le puede comparar desfavorablemente con las democracias liberales europeas?

---------- Post added 24-abr-2017 at 17:13 ----------




Renato dijo:


> Los catolicos son miembros de una secta pedófila. Dan mucho asco esos hijos de puta.



Debes ser la unica persona que no me ofende en todo el foro, debe ser que te veo como el hermano pequenyo retrasado que nunca llegue a tener.


----------



## Renato (24 Abr 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Debes ser la unica persona que no me ofende en todo el foro, debe ser que te veo como el hermano pequenyo retrasado que nunca llegue a tener.




Con que hayas contestado a mi mensaje me doy por satisfecho. Humilde que es uno, no como los católicos hispanchistas que no saben crear un solo país que no sea un marronizal fallido y ya quieren dirigir el mundo. :XX:


----------



## Don Meliton (24 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Con que hayas contestado a mi mensaje me doy por satisfecho. Humilde que es uno, no como los católicos hispanchistas que no saben crear un solo país que no sea un marronizal fallido y ya quieren dirigir el mundo. :XX:



No te creas que se me ha pasado por alto tu no tan sutil intento de punyalada trapera, pero como te digo, no se que tienes Renatin que no me sale enfadarme contigo.


----------



## Renato (24 Abr 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> No te creas que se me ha pasado por alto tu no tan sutil intento de punyalada trapera, pero como te digo, no se que tienes Renatin que no me sale enfadarme contigo.



No sé. Pero yo jamás querría que nadie se enfade conmigo. Si cagarme en los hijos de la gran puta zombis del vaticano que tanto mal han provocado a España te lleva a no hacerlo, pues miel sobre hojuelas. bujix no puede decir lo mismo. menudo rebote se pilló ayer conmigo, y eso que simplemente le estaba dando cancha a sus cutres trolleos. ::


----------



## Rob1984 (24 Abr 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Nos conocemos por lo que escribimos en el foro y tu post puede dar motivo a la malintepretacion. Por ejemplo con el tema de Franco, de verdad piensas que se le puede comparar desfavorablemente con las democracias liberales europeas?



No es que lo compare, lo que digo es que los españoles historicamente hemos sido un poco cucks de nuestros gobernantes aunque estos nos trataran como basura y que no somos tan rebeldes como nos creemos, no me refiero solo con Franco, pasa ahora con el PPSOE, pasó con Fernando VII, con Carlos IV, con los reyes godos... 

Desgraciadamente hemos demostrado que solo unos unimos cuando vienen alguien desde fuera a tocarnos las narices...


----------



## Renato (24 Abr 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Desgraciadamente hemos demostrado que solo unos unimos cuando vienen alguien desde a tocarnos las narices...



Cuando el invasor era marrón curiosamente España nunca se ha unido sino que ha actuado de forma indiferente: véase la invasión del 711, la de 1997 hasta la fecha, etc. Luego sí hemos reaccionado, pero demasiado tarde, no como un resorte como contra el francés.


----------



## Don Meliton (24 Abr 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> No es que lo compare, lo que digo es que los españoles historicamente hemos sido un poco cucks de nuestros gobernantes y que no somos tan rebeldes como nos creemos, no me refiero solo con Franco, pasa ahora con el PPSOE, pasó con Fernando VII, con Carlos IV, con los reyes godos...
> 
> Desgraciadamente hemos demostrado que solo unos unimos cuando vienen alguien desde fuera a tocarnos las narices...



No veo a los ingleses revelandose contra la reina que desepedazo su imperio, los alemanes siguieron como corderos a Jitler al matadero, que decir de los pueblos eslavos, su historia es la de pueblos sometidos a Moscu, al Turco o al Mongol, incapaces por si mismo de sacudirse ningun yugo. Noruegos? Qislings, suecos, pues ya los vemos. Finlandeses? Eso es un pais?? Desde cuando?... Y asi podria seguir hasta aburrirme.

Creo yo que los tiros van mas bien por el sentido de una MAL llevada jerarquia, es hay donde el nortenyo se destapa como mucho mas SERVIL que el espanyol y tu que has estado en EUROPA lo habras comprobado. Docilidad e hipocresia, los dos pecados capitales de anglos, escandinavos y germanos.


----------



## BGA (24 Abr 2017)

Difícil encontrar, ni siquiera en la extrema izquierda, un colage semejante de lugares comunes pegados con tan mala baba. Cuando alguien "consigue" hablar así de su propio pueblo (?), es porque ya no pertenece a él; ha mutado a una suerte de élite que mira a los suyos volviendo la cabeza con menos pena que respiro por librase de su mala fortuna.

¿Comprenden ahora que es eso de ser "antiespaña"?. Uno que quiere a su pueblo y le da la cabeza de sí los suficiente como para advertir su desventura, se queda y si es posible, lidera, con amor y entrega, aceptando la suerte que le tocó vivir y entregándose a un esfuerzo pocas veces bien pagado pero siempre satisfactorio cuando se cumple con el deber.

No es el pueblo, o en raras ocasiones lo es, quien marca las pautas a seguir, como no es igual de responsable un general, el solo, que el resto de un ejército que espera órdenes pues de otro modo, serían tantas y generarían tal confusión, que antes moverse, ya estaría aniquilado o perseguido a degüello sin posibilidad de escape.

Pero sin embargo, ahí tenemos un 2 de Mayo de 1808 con un pueblo levantado en armas arroyando con su furor, no solo al invasor, sino al propio mando que no le quedó más remedio que acabar mandando. Menospreciada ocasión por no encajar en el marco de las revoluciones modernas, en las que el pueblo, como pueblo que es con tantas voluntades diferentes que parecería no tener ninguna, es llevado a la rebelión por una élite calenturienta que asienta sus poder y sus torres sobre sus cuerpos muertos.

España es un compromiso para quien la quiere pues no se ama lo que es bello por serlo, sino porque en su belleza participamos quitando con mimo una verruga o un grano si ello no se compromete su integridad.

Nos llaman acomplejados a nosotros, que antes que la soberbia, nos mueve la lealtad de hacer nuestro el destino de la patria, sea cual sea y le pese a quien le pese. 

Y efectivamente es tal su conocimientos de nuestros complejos afianzados por un relato que en su "amor patriótico" nunca desearon combatir con la simple Verdad, que cuando airados como amantes perversas porque nos negamos a seguir su cuento, nos recuerdan, con todo el amor del mundo, que efectivamente estamos acomplejados, que qué otra cosa podría esperarse de nosotros.

Cuentos sin alma, palabrería sin sangre que fluye mecánicamente por la red metálica que son ahora vuestros nervios momificados.

Y asín hasta el infinito...




Rob1984 dijo:


> Sin embargo los españoles somos un pueblo super inquieto, revolucionario y rebelde, fijate si lo somos, que permitimos dejar gobernar a un dictador hasta morir en la cama tranquilamente, un pueblo que solo sabe votar a los mismos politicos que se rien y mean en nuestra cara... una cosa es la España que TU deseas y la que leistes en los libros y otra la España que tenemos hoy en dia...
> 
> Y esa España desde la Revolución Industrial antaño un pueblo valeroso y orgulloso ha pasado a ser un atajo de esclavos inútiles, envidiosos sin dignidad, unos borregos que lo toleran todo, que permiten que una pandilla de inútiles que nos gobiernan se endeuden hasta hipotecar nuestro futuro y el de nuestros hijos, un pueblo que baja los ojos como ganado humillado cuando les vemos circular en sus rutilantes autos oficiales, un pueblo que ha permitido que nos lleven a la ruina y al fracaso, pero les admiramos en silencio porque llevamos la picaresca en la sangre y cada día permitimos que nos deslumbren en los telediarios. Ese el problema de escupir tanto hacia arriba, que al final te acabas salpicando con tu propia saliva.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Meliton (24 Abr 2017)

Tambien miremos a nuestro nordico de pura cepa del foro ARREKARALLONSON, miradle bien amigos, puro gen nordico blanco testado, certificado y notarizado.

Y que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Renato (24 Abr 2017)

En Inglaterra han ejecutado reyes por arrogarse más potestades de las que estaba el pueblo dispuesto a concederles, pero los serviles son ellos. No nosotros, que hemos tragado carros y carretas sin decir ni mú... Y si ya el dirigente era medio solvente y nos garantizaba un mínimo de bienestar entonces hasta encima le aplaudíamos como una foca amaestrada (ver baños de multitudes de Franco en la plaza de Oriente)

No hay que confundir el servilismo con la humildad y la asunción de que todo el mundo no puede ser el jefe. En España le pones a cualquiera el uniforme de policía municipal y ya se cree Napoleón.


----------



## Don Meliton (24 Abr 2017)

Ha quedado claro que a Arrekarallo "le gustan las estampitas"

Si Arekarallo si, a mi tambien me gustan tus estampitas. Otro dia me ensenyas a milana, vale?


----------



## Bujix (24 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> No sé. Pero yo jamás querría que nadie se enfade conmigo. Si cagarme en los hijos de la gran puta zombis del vaticano que tanto mal han provocado a España te lleva a no hacerlo, pues miel sobre hojuelas. bujix no puede decir lo mismo. menudo rebote se pilló ayer conmigo, y eso que simplemente le estaba dando cancha a sus cutres trolleos. ::



Qué motivada la de Ruinato
:XX::XX:

PD1. que yo no me enfado, solo insulto a quien me insulta 
y si es un LAMETACONES, PAGAFANTAS, PLANCHABRAGAS de lorzas ñórdicas más aún

(es que yo soy un tapón paticorta bigotuda y les tengo envidia y rabia)


PD 2: Habéis escrito mucho y ya me pierdo.


----------



## Don Meliton (24 Abr 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Un gran hispanista este hombre. No es capaz de escribir el castellano sin faltas de ortografía, ni de distinguir entre un cuadro de Velázquez o El Greco y una estampita.



Tas escocio eh?


----------



## BGA (24 Abr 2017)

Juan de Pareja, "ese marrón"... Su "autorretrato" en la margen izquierda del cuadro. Entrecomillo autorretrato tan solo con buenas intenciones...







No se si el asunto va de ser marrón o de ser esclavo. Si por lo primero, más de algún Pareja tendrá un aspecto parecido y aunque sea español de corazón algunos "patriotas" desearían esconderlo en el armario de los "trapos sucios" ya que mostrarlos, si no es con sumo desprecio, les haría morirse de vergüenza.

Si por esclavo, qué nos van a contar los creadores de películas tan... costumbristas (?), tales como "Lo que el viento se llevó".

El molino de mierda a pleno rendimiento. Ese es el amor de "los patriotas" que haciendo de abogados del diablo contra la supuesta Leyenda Rosa, se rebozan como cerdos en los apestosos purines de la otra leyenda, casi tan negra como sus pendejas intenciones.

¡Uy, pendejas, me he delatado en mi secreta cobrisidassss!


----------



## Kenshiro (24 Abr 2017)

Pues no soy ñordicista, pero por alguna razón no me siento excluido cuando hablan de España como una nación blanca y europea que debe seguir siéndolo. No sé, para mí que esto refleja los complejos personales de algunos.
Y por cierto, no puedo sino apoyar sus propuestas de renordificar la península matrilinealmente importando minoyes de jacas rubitas de regiones septentrionales


----------



## tixel (24 Abr 2017)

Yo acabo de estar en suecia e hice la pregunta a un grupo de 6 tias, y segun ellas no era de raza blanca:
Es muy rara y sosa esa gente y estuve 4 años con una.


----------



## Gorguera (24 Abr 2017)

RLR291036 dijo:


> No va necesariamente por ti, pero ahora he caído en que los nordicistas acostumbran a utilizar bastantes reclamos sexuales para defender sus posiciones (fotos de esculturales rubias mediante). Supongo que eso nos indica lo firmes que son sus ideas.



Hombre, es que si el bando hezpanchista usara como reclamo a mujeres indígenas de la cordillera andina, a Filipinas, a negras o a panchitas con cara de gárgola y cuerpo de tonel no tendrían mucho éxito.

Te pueden repatear los ñordicistas, pero ahí llevan las de ganar.


----------



## Bujix (24 Abr 2017)

Gorguera dijo:


> Hombre, es que si el bando hezpanchista usara como reclamo a mujeres indígenas de la cordillera andina, a Filipinas, a negras o a panchitas con cara de gárgola y cuerpo de tonel no tendrían mucho éxito.
> 
> Te pueden repatear los ñordicistas, pero ahí llevan las de ganar.



Cierto. 
Es como si me comparas a cualquier hombre español lametacones, pagafantas y planchabragas de las lorzas nórdicas con ESTE caballero.



Spoiler












Y su última canción. Sí. Es _requesón_ o raegetón.


Spoiler



Maluma - Felices los 4 (Official Video) - YouTube


Por cierto, que sale por ahí una jaca -como decís algunos- que de eslava no tiene nada pero supongo que muchos de ustedes no le harían ningún tipo de asco. ¿O sí? Es que no es super rubia, ni super alta.... No sé, no sé...
ienso:


----------



## Renato (24 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> Qué motivada la de Ruinato
> :XX::XX:
> 
> PD1. que yo no me enfado, solo insulto a quien me insulta
> ...



Bujix = la Carmen de Oslo.


----------



## Gorguera (24 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> Cierto.
> Es como si me comparas a cualquier hombre español lametacones, pagafantas y planchabragas de las lorzas nórdicas con ESTE caballero.
> 
> 
> ...



Es curioso bujix, he mencionado a las mujeres marrones que les gusta tanto a la hezpanchidad: amerindias, panchitas, mongoloide-australoides, negras y demás; y no he llegado siquiera a atacar a la mujer española, pero por alguna extraña razón te has dado por aludida.

¿Hay algo que tengas que decirnos?


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Abr 2017)

Su comportamiento difiere mucho del de un nórdico, tiene mucho más que ver con el de ese sector mezquino, rencoroso y vanidoso que tenemos entre los españoles. Los nórdicos tienen sus defectos, pero entre ellos no está ese estilo, cuando se creen mejores no lo expresan verbalmente a sus despreciados, simplemente los ignoran y hacen el vacío.

No, el tipo este de nórdico tiene bastante poco, su comportamiento es muy ibérico, de la rama cutre que ha venido conformando las filas de la antiespaña... eso suponiendo que no sea un premeditado personaje para desprestigiar el sector identitario, que no me extrañaría.::



carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Tambien miremos a nuestro nordico de pura cepa del foro ARREKARALLONSON, miradle bien amigos, puro gen nordico blanco testado, certificado y notarizado.
> 
> Y que cada cual saque sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Bujix (24 Abr 2017)

Gorguera dijo:


> Es curioso bujix, he mencionado a las mujeres marrones que les gusta tanto a la hezpanchidad: amerindias, panchitas, mongoloide-australoides, negras y demás; y no he llegado siquiera a atacar a la mujer española, pero por alguna extraña razón te has dado por aludida.
> 
> ¿Hay algo que tengas que decirnos?



Claro.
Que soy nórdico-española. Exactamente La Carmen de los Fiordos, la Gitana de los FIordos.

¿Y tú? ¿Tienes algún secretillo oculto que decirnos?
SOMOS todo oídos y ojos. Cuenta, cuenta.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Abr 2017)

Me temo que esta es la clásica rubipija santanderina... y se está riendo de tós, incluído de Negrato, el fusco.

¿Qué coño importará el fenotipo de uno en relación con lo que dice?

Lo cierto es que el nordicismo está fuera de lugar en el identitarismo español, lo cual da qué pensar sobre los tipos que por aquí lo emplean.

Pero bueno, allá vosotros, es vuestro mundillo. Lo que sea malo para los anticatólicos pues bueno será... por mí que siga rodando la bola.



Gorguera dijo:


> Es curioso bujix, he mencionado a las mujeres marrones que les gusta tanto a la hezpanchidad: amerindias, panchitas, mongoloide-australoides, negras y demás; y no he llegado siquiera a atacar a la mujer española, pero por alguna extraña razón te has dado por aludida.
> 
> ¿Hay algo que tengas que decirnos?


----------



## Bujix (24 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Me temo que esta es la clásica rubipija santanderina... y se está riendo de tós, incluído de Negrato, el fusco.
> 
> ¿Qué coño importará el fenotipo de uno en relación con lo que dice?
> 
> ...



El problema de todo esto también está en que muchos de los identitarios o supremacistas o adoradores de nórdicos no se dan cuenta de que son el tonto útil necesario para difundir el anti-catolicismo. Es otra vuelta de tuerca pero pensada para quienes tienen un cierto sentido de la estética, para quienes tienen cierta formación, para quienes tienen cierto nivel económico incluso. *Algunas* (y remarco lo de algunas) de las teorías supremacistas tienen CIERTA base de verdad. Es verdad que el hombre blanco tradicionalmente ha sido el motor del progreso; es verdad que el hombre blanco actualmente está siendo desbancado de una manera impresionante; es verdad que una gran parte de los hombres más poderosos y ricos del planeta son blancos... etc. En base a la certeza de algunos de esos supuestos, han elaborado una tesis doctrinal cuyo último fin es exactamente el mismo que pretenden quienes quieren inundar el país de musulmanes: hundir y enterrar al catolicismo para siempre.
Ahí tienes a Renato diciendo lo mismo que Rita Maestre, por ejemplo. Los católicos somos todos unos hdp que merecemos hoguera.

Leí hace poco un artículo en el que se decía algo de eso precisamente: Tienen los dos extremos. A los blancos les presentan el catolicismo como la encarnación del retraso personalizado en los americanos del sur y la alternativa son las culturas protestantes; a los progres les presentan el catolicismo como el origen y fuente de todos los males y la alternativa son las religiones alternativas y llenas de moros negrakos como los musulmanes.

¿Y quién está en el mismo medio?
Exacto.
Nosotros. (Entendiendo por nosotros a los católicos)

Nos van a hacer pedazos. Y esta vez no trolleo.


----------



## Gorguera (24 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> Claro.
> Que soy nórdico-española. Exactamente La Carmen de los Fiordos, la Gitana de los FIordos.
> 
> ¿Y tú? ¿Tienes algún secretillo oculto que decirnos?
> SOMOS todo oídos y ojos. Cuenta, cuenta.



Lo dire una y solo una vez porque me averguenza:

Hace años, cuando alquilaba VHS en videoclubs, al terminar de verlos no volvía a rebobinarlos antes de devolverlos, por lo que el proximo que los alquilaba se tenía que joder. Era un punto de egoísmo y vagancia del que me arrepiento muy mucho.

¿contenta?


----------



## Renato (24 Abr 2017)

El principal enemigo del catolicismo no son los nordicistas, sino vuestro papa homosexual y follamoros. Cada vez que abre la boca provoca miles de apóstatas.


----------



## Bujix (24 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> El principal enemigo del catolicismo no son los nordicistas, sino vuestro papa homosexual y follamoros. Cada vez que abre la boca provoca miles de apóstatas.



Puede que no sea el mejor papa del mundo, está claro. Pero no sería ni el primero ni el último que ha contribuido a dejar a la Iglesia a los pies de los caballos. No sé si recuerdas que hace poco te hablé de dos papas españoles, de origen valenciano, padre e hijo respectivamente que fueron una JOJOYA de la prevaricación, el robo, el delito sexual, la depravación moral, la corrupción.... 
Pero la Iglesia siguió y sigue adelante, a pesar de papas, curas, monjas e incluso de los propios católicos que a veces somos también la imagen de lo contrario de lo que deberíamos ser. 
El papa... pues bueno. ¿Pero y los católicos? ¿Dónde estamos, dónde nos metemos?
Hay muchísimo que hacer, mucho que cambiar... (comenzando por nosotros mismos)
Y yo sí creo que el verdadero mal para todos es el anti-catolicismo en todas sus versiones: versión nordicista, versión papa, versión follamoros... todos con el mismo objetivo. 
Por algo será. Y va por el tema de la familia, el tema de las costumbres, el tema de las tradiciones. Criarse en una familia católica marca para toda la vida. Podrán contarte, decirte, podrás hacer X o Y o Z... pero los cimientos quedan para siempre.
Y eso es un verdadero peligro para los planes de los NWO o para difundir la dictadura del pensamiento. La familia es la vacuna contra todo. 
¿Que hay familias unidas no católicas? 
Claro.
Pero la mayoría de las más numerosas son las católicas y las musulmanas. Hay que elegir bando. 
Y yo lo tengo hiper claro.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Abr 2017)

No, no nos van a hacer pedazos, de eso puedes estar segura.

En cuanto a la facción de la Antiespaña llamada "identitaria"... tiene una sola función. La defensa de un tipo de multiculturalismo/globalismo, el de la llamada raza blanca, en la que quieren diluir a España.

El interés por disolver nuestra Nación, ese odio, se manifiesta de varias maneras. El separatismo o el rojiprogrerío solo son dos de las variantes.

Y ese odio a España viene de su significado histórico... y lo que de amenaza tiene ese pasado de proyectarse en el futuro.

Cuando cualquiera de nosotros un día tenga dudas... que se acuerde de eso.



Spoiler






Bujix dijo:


> El problema de todo esto también está en que muchos de los identitarios o supremacistas o adoradores de nórdicos no se dan cuenta de que son el tonto útil necesario para difundir el anti-catolicismo. Es otra vuelta de tuerca pero pensada para quienes tienen un cierto sentido de la estética, para quienes tienen cierta formación, para quienes tienen cierto nivel económico incluso. *Algunas* (y remarco lo de algunas) de las teorías supremacistas tienen CIERTA base de verdad. Es verdad que el hombre blanco tradicionalmente ha sido el motor del progreso; es verdad que el hombre blanco actualmente está siendo desbancado de una manera impresionante; es verdad que una gran parte de los hombres más poderosos y ricos del planeta son blancos... etc. En base a la certeza de algunos de esos supuestos, han elaborado una tesis doctrinal cuyo último fin es exactamente el mismo que pretenden quienes quieren inundar el país de musulmanes: hundir y enterrar al catolicismo para siempre.
> Ahí tienes a Renato diciendo lo mismo que Rita Maestre, por ejemplo. Los católicos somos todos unos hdp que merecemos hoguera.
> 
> Leí hace poco un artículo en el que se decía algo de eso precisamente: Tienen los dos extremos. A los blancos les presentan el catolicismo como la encarnación del retraso personalizado en los americanos del sur y la alternativa son las culturas protestantes; a los progres les presentan el catolicismo como el origen y fuente de todos los males y la alternativa son las religiones alternativas y llenas de moros negrakos como los musulmanes.
> ...


----------



## Renato (24 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> Pero la mayoría de las más numerosas son las católicas y las musulmanas. Hay que elegir bando.
> Y yo lo tengo hiper claro.



Eso es como quien dice : el PP o el PSOE. Hay que elegir bando. Para el papa ambos sois borregos que pastorear. ¿Todavía no te has enterado de que el Vaticano prepara una religión ecuménica? Un solo anillo para dominarlos a todos.

Por cierto, ¿por qué los católicos no os reveláis contra el papa? Cuanto servilismo, ni que fuérais ñórdicos. De ti sí me lo esperaba porque eres medio noruega y te corre por las venas la obediencia sumisa a la jerarquía.


----------



## Bujix (25 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Eso es como quien dice : el PP o el PSOE. Hay que elegir bando. Para el papa ambos sois borregos que pastorear. ¿Todavía no te has enterado de que el Vaticano prepara una religión ecuménica? Un solo anillo para dominarlos a todos.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿por qué los católicos no os reveláis contra el papa? Cuanto servilismo, ni que fuérais ñórdicos. De ti sí me lo esperaba porque eres medio noruega.



¿Quién dice el PP o el PSOE? 
No lo he oído en mi vida.
Yo oigo a la gente que dice o votas o no votas, taurino/antitaurino; feminista/machista; vegano/carnívoro... pero PP y psoe... ¿¿??
No nos rebelamos porque el papa es para nosotros nuestro jefe para que me entiendas. Hay jefes mejores, peores, y los hay super-jefes como mi _pappa_
Y no me trollees, que sigo. 

Ruinato.
:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Renato (25 Abr 2017)

Pedro Sánchez por ejemplo lo dice. Otro experto en falsas dicotomías. 

Antes me hago ortodoxo que elegir entre papólatras y musulmonos. Porque Calvino era latino y yo me considero latino, que si no...


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Abr 2017)

Voy a decirte una frase muy santanderina, familiar... la frase es:

¿Pero, tú hablas con ese? :8: 

PD: no citándolo me ayudarías a no tener leer las primeras palabras que aporrea en el teclau...  usa aunque sea el SPOILER o algo... :: 



Bujix dijo:


> ¿Quién dice el PP o el PSOE?
> No lo he oído en mi vida.
> Yo oigo a la gente que dice o votas o no votas, taurino/antitaurino; feminista/machista; vegano/carnívoro... pero PP y psoe... ¿¿??
> No nos rebelamos porque el papa es para nosotros nuestro jefe para que me entiendas. Hay jefes mejores, peores, y los hay super-jefes como mi _pappa_
> ...


----------



## Bujix (25 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Voy a decirte una frase muy santanderina, familiar... la frase es:
> 
> ¿Pero, tú hablas con ese? :8:
> 
> PD: no citándolo me ayudarías a no tener leer las primeras palabras que aporrea en el teclau...  usa aunque sea el SPOILER o algo... ::



jajajaja
muy bueno
Está bien. 
Mejor no hablar con "ese". Que me atrollea y me atontea jajaja


----------



## Renato (25 Abr 2017)

Bujix, si tu secta te presiona para impedir que tengas contactos con el mundo exterior puedes seguir mandándome privados y hablamos de nuestras cosas. Besos guapa.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (25 Abr 2017)

Existe tambien un motivo fundamental por el que el quintacolumnismo ñordicista es un ejercicio hideologico esteril y es que nunca va a suponer una forma de articular una politica panÑordica comun. Quicír, si los nordicos comienzan a valorar su constitución fisionomica al punto de querer articular una politica racista, esa misma categorización fisionomica impedirá construir una politica comun que no pase por el sometimiento y la vejación de los pueblos no Ñordicos. QED. Los ñordicistas estan aferrados a una quimera.

Esto es un mero apunte ilustrativo para visualizar hasta que punto el serrín que se acumula en el interior de un cerebro Ñordicista fuera de los paises constituidos como Nordicos es de una calidad pesima. 

Las profundas deficiencias mentales de los Ñordicistas impiden que estos comprendan que la unidad Geoestrateguica operacional que actua en el mapa geopolitico, y que pretende maximizar los retornos de los individuos frente a los demas jugadores en este entorno geopolitico, es el Pais. Una vez constituido el Pais, que habrá sido constituido claro está por sendas afinidades culturales y raciales, especular con una politica alternativa basada en nuevas formas de conjunción, es una entelequia propia de infantes irresponsables, pues pasa por la voladura del propio pais, que pasa a estar a disponsición de la fagocitación extrangera ( y no en buenas condiciones por la perdida de capacidad negociadora). Y la pretensión real de todos estos Ñordicistas de querer implementarlo es a la sazón subversión quintacolumnista de la buena, pues pervierte las lealtades que el patrio debe de guardar a sus compatriotas, que ahora se diriguen al Ñordico.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2017 at 01:01 ----------

Son cosas de perogrullo tengo que decir, la traición que representa la fijación parafila con los extranjeros lo comprende cualquiera, de cualquier pais del mundo. Los negros atizan terribles palizas a aquellos de entre ellos que meramente pasan a actuar como los blancos. En un panorama de este tipo, el manporrero ñordicista seria fenecido antes de un parpadeo, pues atenta contra los atavicos instintos de lealtad grupal que semejante pandilla de ateos debiera tener muy en cuenta. Ya dijimos no obstante que la Patria es la unidad geopolitica basica, y a su luz, estos quintacolumnistas actuarian en contra de sus intereses.


----------



## Don Meliton (25 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Su comportamiento difiere mucho del de un nórdico, tiene mucho más que ver con el de ese sector mezquino, rencoroso y vanidoso que tenemos entre los españoles. Los nórdicos tienen sus defectos, pero entre ellos no está ese estilo, cuando se creen mejores no lo expresan verbalmente a sus despreciados, simplemente los ignoran y hacen el vacío.
> 
> No, el tipo este de nórdico tiene bastante poco, su comportamiento es muy ibérico, de la rama cutre que ha venido conformando las filas de la antiespaña... eso suponiendo que no sea un premeditado personaje para desprestigiar el sector identitario, que no me extrañaría.::



Ciertamente, se nos ha dinarizao.


----------



## Glasterthum (25 Abr 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Existe tambien un motivo fundamental por el que el quintacolumnismo ñordicista es un ejercicio hideologico esteril y es que nunca va a suponer una forma de articular una politica panÑordica comun. Quicír, si los nordicos comienzan a valorar su constitución fisionomica al punto de querer articular una politica racista, esa misma categorización fisionomica impedirá construir una politica comun que no pase por el sometimiento y la vejación de los pueblos no Ñordicos. QED. Los ñordicistas estan aferrados a una quimera.
> 
> Esto es un mero apunte ilustrativo para visualizar hasta que punto el serrín que se acumula en el interior de un cerebro Ñordicista fuera de los paises constituidos como Nordicos es de una calidad pesima.
> 
> ...



Subestimas el número de cuckolds. Aquí ya hay varios dispuestos a darlo todo por los nórdicos.


----------



## Plutonio (25 Abr 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Y en cuanto al susodicho pasado español, tanto no renegaré de él cuando llevo tatuadas las aspas de San Andrés.



¿También andas con tatuajes? Ya me hago más (aún) una idea de tu perfil.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Abr 2017)

... le tienen que escocer, no hace más que intentar ridiculizarlas en sus memeces gráficas.



Plutonio dijo:


> ¿También andas con tatuajes? Ya me hago más (aún) una idea de tu perfil.





---------- Post added 25-abr-2017 at 10:48 ----------

El Tradicionalismo es la única resistencia intelectual en Espanna e Hispanoamérica.

Está pendiente su rearticulación social.

Eso que vos chamades identitarismo no logrará ensombrecer algo tan sólido como dicho Tradicionalismo Espannol. Y tu ayuda en este foro a debilitar el seudoidentitarismo es inestimable.

Una vez más, muchas gracias, champi.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Y he aquí otro ejemplo de por qué a los TRAICIÓNalistas los han vuelto a adelantar por el arcén (otra vez) y ellos ni se han enterado. Aun creen liderar la "resistencia".


----------



## Adelantadoiberico (25 Abr 2017)

A ver si saco algo útil de este hilo. Imaginemos que tenemos la opción de repoblar los pueblos fantasmas de Castilla con dos poblaciones posibles:

1) Afrikáners blancos huyendo de Sudáfrica, protestantes, hablando afrikáner y como mucho holandés o inglés
2) Sudamericanos de origen no criollo, católicos e hispanohablantes

¿Cual elegiríais? y cual con el paso de los años daría mayor productividad y poder a la Nación Española (ya que parece que esto va de quien es más patriota=quien produciría una España mejor en el futuro).


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Abr 2017)

Me atrevo a decir que la respuesta unánime de los tradicionalistas del hilo sería:

España no debe plantearse falsos dilemas, necesita repoblar su interior vacío CON ESPANNOLES, haciendo especial hincapié en que sean los hijos/nietos/bisnietos de quienes en su día marcharon.

Ya hemos visto en este foro cómo alguno de los nordicistas abogan por meter ucranianos, nórdicos, afrikaners, imagino que hasta menonitas meterían con tal de diluir el color de los espannoles, que tan de secundaria categoría les parece.

PD: yo puedo hablar por los pueblos de Cantabria (salvo quizá en la zona de Valderredible)... los duennos de los caseríos que quedan en zonas despobladas, antes de permitir que los ocuparan extrannos les harían la vida imposible (fueran afrikaners, menonitas o espaguetiamericanos del Río de la Plata).



Adelantadoiberico dijo:


> A ver si saco algo útil de este hilo. Imaginemos que tenemos la opción de repoblar los pueblos fantasmas de Castilla con dos poblaciones posibles:
> 
> 1) Afrikáners blancos huyendo de Sudáfrica, protestantes, hablando afrikáner y como mucho holandés o inglés
> 2) Sudamericanos de origen no criollo, católicos e hispanohablantes
> ...


----------



## Gothaus (25 Abr 2017)

Vamos a ver, que estamos mezclando muchas cosas.

En primer lugar, y como ya he dicho, los españoles no somos nórdicos. Somos indoeuropeos o continentales por la parte celta y mediterráneos por la parte ibérica. Punto. Los aportes germánicos, eslavos, moros, judíos y árabes son insignificantes y sin nada que envidiar a las mezclas sufridas por otros pueblos europeos "puros". Y tener algún porcentaje de aporte externo no nos hace menos blancos o europeos. Así que el nordicismo (germanismo, eslavismo, balticismo, norceltismo) en España me parece ridículo. Y que un españolito diga que es nórdico porque le ha tocado la lotería genética de ser rubito, con los ojos azules y alto, me parece absurdo y ridículo. Yo tengo los ojos azules y mis padres marrones, y eso no me convierte a mí en un visigodo o celta y a ellos en moros.

En segundo lugar, somos blancos europeos, más oscuritos que los del norte, por motivos obvios y de adaptación, pero blancos europeos. Y nadie nos puede negar nuestra europeidad, y menos los nórdicos, ya que la esencia cultural de Europa y su nacimiento tuvo lugar en el Mediterráneo, no en el mar del Norte ni en el mar Báltico. Europa es Grecia y Roma; hasta en las islas británicas y Escandinavia, con sus peculiaridades vikingas o germánicas, Europa es Grecia y Roma. Europa tiene nombre griego, no germano.

En tercer lugar, pienso que deberíamos centrarnos en defender las peculiaridades y razas de los *diferentes* pueblos europeos dentro de la común y general idiosincrasia cultural europea frente al resto de culturas y razas del mundo, lo cual no implica renunciar a intentar conseguir una hegemonía o importancia cultural hispánica ayudados por el peso que nos puedan aportar las antiguas regiones del imperio; lo cual no implica tratar de recuperar el imperio, sino liderar culturalmente a los países de herencia hispánica y tener un ascendiente y una importancia a nivel mundial.

Y en cuarto lugar, aunque reconozco el peso que ha tenido el cristianismo en la configuración cultural europea, hasta los ateos somos cristianos culturales, en cierta medida, pienso que deberíamos centrarnos en cosas más importantes y urgentes y dejar la religión a un lado.

Y creo que las tareas más urgentes que se nos presentan son:

1.- El exterminio y ostracismo del marxismo cultural, el progremierdismo, el mariconismo, el transmaricabollerismo, el comunismo, el libertinaje, el globalismo y el mundialismo que nos asolan.

2.- La desislamización y desmarronización de Europa.

3.- La recuperación de ciertos valores tradicionales, código de conducta, moral, sobriedad y honradez que caracteriza a las sociedades serias y responsables.

Todo lo demás es marear la perdiz.


----------



## Rob1984 (25 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ... le tienen que escocer, no hace más que intentar ridiculizarlas en sus memeces gráficas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo eso de la articulacion social lo llevo oyendo siglos, si quereis llegar a la masa para poder liderar un futuro movimiento patriota ya podeis poneros las pilas y vender de otra forma vuestro ideario, porque despues de 40 años de nacional-catolicismo la gente no quiere oir eso de darle plenos poderes y protagonismo de nuevo para la iglesia ni en pintura. El futuro de los partidos nacionalistas esta en partidos laicos que defiendan una identidad cultural cristiana pero sin llegar a extremos de que un cura mande tanto o mas que el alcalde como antaño pasaba.

De momento los malvados anglofilos calvinistas luteranos identidarios ya tienen una fuerte representacion parlentaria en sus paises, vosotros de momento no pasais de ser 4 nostalgicos elitistas que emplean sus energias en decirnos que la inmigracion espiritual panchita analfabeta tiene que ser la prioritaria y de lo guay que es que España sea el niño de los recados del Vaticano.


----------



## Don Meliton (25 Abr 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Vamos a ver, que estamos mezclando muchas cosas.
> 
> En primer lugar, y como ya he dicho, los españoles no somos nórdicos. Somos indoeuropeos o continentales por la parte celta y mediterráneos por la parte ibérica. Punto. Los aportes germánicos, eslavos, moros, judíos y árabes son insignificantes y sin nada que envidiar a las mezclas sufridas por otros pueblos europeos "puros". Y tener algún porcentaje de aporte externo no nos hace menos blancos o europeos. Así que el nordicismo (germanismo, eslavismo, balticismo, norceltismo) en España me parece ridículo. Y que un españolito diga que es nórdico porque le ha tocado la lotería genética de ser rubito, con los ojos azules y alto, me parece absurdo y ridículo. Yo tengo los ojos azules y mis padres marrones, y eso no me convierte a mí en un visigodo o celta y a ellos en moros.
> 
> ...



Estaria muy bien lo que dices si a traves de ese supuesto hermanamiento cultural y etnico con los pueblos europeos no hubiera entrado la PESTE.

El marxismo cultural, la modernidad, el enciclopedismo, la leyenda negra, el orientalismo iberico (eza Carmen de Bizet y ole), el capitalismo a la anglosajona, etc, etc, etc, eso nos lo pegaron los jermanos europeos.

Asi que si, que vale, respeto para quien lo MEREZCA, pero mucho cuidadin y cada cual por su ribera.


----------



## Gothaus (25 Abr 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Estaria muy bien lo que dices si a traves de ese supuesto hermanamiento cultural y etnico con los pueblos europeos no hubiera entrado la PESTE.
> 
> El marxismo cultural, la modernidad, el enciclopedismo, la leyenda negra, el orientalismo iberico (eza Carmen de Bizet y ole), el capitalismo a la anglosajona, etc, etc, etc, eso nos lo pegaron los jermanos europeos.
> 
> Asi que si, que vale, respeto para quien lo MEREZCA, pero mucho cuidadin y cada cual por su ribera.



Ningún pueblo europeo está exento de miserias y de mierdas. Pero estamos en esto juntos, ya que el problema es común y es el mismo. Así que si queremos preservar tanto nuestras peculiaridades, que nos hacen únicos y diferentes, como preservar nuestra cultura, historia y sangre europeas, que son las cosas que tenemos en común los europeos, tenemos la obligación de trabajar juntos.

Eso o perecer. Pero aquí estamos enzarzados en discusiones bizantinas y nordicismos mientras los marrones y los marxistas nos barren de nuestro propio continente.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Abr 2017)

Ellos -porque hablo en tercera persona- HAN DEMOSTRADO durante casi dos siglos haber sido capaces de movilizarse. A pesar de las derrotas militares, en la última ocasión salvaron a Espanna de la debacle.

De momento, su CV les avala. Es más creíble una posible reacción de la enésima metamorfosis tradicionalista que la de estampiteros de tipos nórdicos. 

(Y no porque sean muchos, que cualquiera sabe que son cuatro gatos, sino por los potenciales tipos que acaben reconociéndolos como el referente se pasarían a su lado). El "identitarismo" no tiene armazón, solo aporta vacío, eso lo acaban notando en poco tiempo quienes se dejan deslumbrar por su insustancialidad.



Rob1984 dijo:


> Todo eso de la articulacion social lo llevo oyendo siglos, si quereis llegar a la masa para poder liderar un futuro movimiento patriota ya podeis poneros las pilas y vender de otra forma vuestro ideario, porque despues de 40 años de nacional-catolicismo la gente no quiere oir eso de darle plenos poderes y protagonismo de nuevo para la iglesia ni en pintura. El futuro de los partidos nacionalistas esta en partidos laicos que defiendan una identidad cultural cristiana pero sin llegar a extremos de que un cura mande tanto o mas que el alcalde como antaño pasaba.
> 
> De momento los malvados anglofilos calvinistas luteranos identidarios ya tienen una fuerte representacion parlentaria en sus paises, vosotros de momento no pasais de ser 4 nostalgicos elitistas que emplean sus energias en decirnos que la inmigracion espiritual panchita analfabeta tiene que ser la prioritaria y de lo guay que es que España sea el niño de los recados del Vaticano.


----------



## Adelantadoiberico (25 Abr 2017)

No elegir entre las opciones que puse demuestra falta de coraje o conceder la respuesta la verdad.

Y después de la inmigración que hemos tenido, unos 6-7 millones, ¿de verdad alguien estaría en contra de tener inmigrantes ucranianos, alemanes, sudafricanos, franceses, irlandeses que se asimilen con el tiempo a España? lo de la natalidad española, ni lo pregunto, si alguien está en contra de ella, no puede ser ni patriota ni de derechas ni con sentido común siendo español. 

El problema de la lección histórica de nuestro imperio es que hoy comparar Canadá, USA, Australia y NZ con México, Colombia, Perú y Argentina es de reír por no llorar. Pues si queremos lo mejor para nuestro país y para estos países hispanos, aprendamos qué cosas del mundo nos pueden ir bien y que cosas no, como hizo Licurgo al viajar por el mundo aprendiendo y luego aplicando las mejoras en su Esparta. Y si, se puede aprender mucho de USA, RU, Alemania, Rusia o Finlandia por ejemplo. 

Un ejemplo de problema real y actual del patriotismo español, más allá del tema que si soy un poco más moreno o menos que la media del país, cualquiera puede adjudicarse un discurso barato de los españoles somos los mejores porqué si, pero lo que vale es demostrar nuestra valía con hechos hoy, como se hizo en la historia. 

Un 21% españoles dispuestos de ir a la guerra por su país, en Marruecos es del 94%. Melilla, Ceuta y Canarias son cuestión de tiempo y viento favorable para Marruecos, por no hablar de las pretensiones de los islamistas. 

Percentage of Europeans Who Are Willing To Fight A War For Their Country - Brilliant Maps


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Abr 2017)

*Rechazar la opción nacional *es el primer signo de alarma... MEEEEK.

Pero, estamos mal de la pelota o qué? Se puede plantear semejante barbarie desde el punto de vista de un patriota? ::





Adelantadoiberico dijo:


> No elegir entre las opciones que puse demuestra falta de coraje o conceder la respuesta la verdad.


----------



## Adelantadoiberico (25 Abr 2017)

No elegir entre las opciones que puse demuestra falta de coraje o conceder la respuesta la verdad.

Y después de la inmigración que hemos tenido, unos 6-7 millones, ¿de verdad alguien estaría en contra de tener inmigrantes ucranianos, alemanes, sudafricanos, franceses, irlandeses que se asimilen con el tiempo a España? *lo de la natalidad española, ni lo pregunto, si alguien está en contra de ella, no puede ser ni patriota ni de derechas ni con sentido común siendo español. 
*

Se da por supuesto que se podrían repoblar con una natalidad española más boyante, pero el dilema que propuse sigue ahí para quien quiera responderlo con honestidad. Estas en el bando de NO admitir el tipo de inmigrantes europeos pues yo discrepo contigo y mi postura me parece mucho más lógica para cualquier patriota. De momento no llegas a elegir el otro tipo de inmigración por encima de la europea.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Abr 2017)

Estaba claro que el debate de fondo, es el de inmigracionistas Vs. no inmigracionistas.

Que unos quieran inmigración de unas nacionalidades/colores o de otro al final viene a ser cuestión de una bando u otro dentro de los inmigracionistas.

Vaya, vaya... ya vamos definiendo la paleta. Endófobos/antiespanna de dos tendencias, los que no tienen problema en llenar Espanna de lo que ya tenemos y aquellos cuya preocupación es el aspecto físico de los que les gustaría tener como inmigrantes.

RETRATADO, compa.

Desde luego, este hilo está siendo bien productivo... además de darle la razón a el Ariki.



Adelantadoiberico dijo:


> No elegir entre las opciones que puse demuestra falta de coraje o conceder la respuesta la verdad.
> 
> Y después de la inmigración que hemos tenido, unos 6-7 millones, ¿de verdad alguien estaría en contra de tener inmigrantes ucranianos, alemanes, sudafricanos, franceses, irlandeses que se asimilen con el tiempo a España? *lo de la natalidad española, ni lo pregunto, si alguien está en contra de ella, no puede ser ni patriota ni de derechas ni con sentido común siendo español.
> *
> ...


----------



## Kenshiro (25 Abr 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Estaria muy bien lo que dices si a traves de ese supuesto hermanamiento cultural y etnico con los pueblos europeos no hubiera entrado la PESTE.



Y nuestros hermanos espirituales nos traen de vuelta enfermedades que en el primer mundo se tenían por erradicadas. Nos ayudan a redescubrir nuestros orígenes.:XX:


> El marxismo cultural, la modernidad, el enciclopedismo, la leyenda negra, el orientalismo iberico (eza Carmen de Bizet y ole), el capitalismo a la anglosajona, etc, etc, etc, eso nos lo pegaron los jermanos europeos.



Y el reguetón, las dronjas y las venas abiertas de Sudamérica vienen tierras allende los mares pero no son impedimento para seguir acogiendo marrónidos, bautizados, eso sí.


----------



## Renato (25 Abr 2017)

Si la iglesia cacólica hispana cobrisa no hubiera fomentado la gitanización de España desde el siglo XV, la Carmen de Bizet no existiría. Sacar al mercado productos denigrantes de la casposidad universalista católica no quiere decir que la culpa la tengan los que comercian con ella. Yo haría lo mismo, ya que existe al menos se le saca dinero como por ejemplo el uso del exotismo gitano para que atraiga el turismo. No croe que el franquismo fuese de corazón pro-orientalista, simplemente actuó con pragmatismo ñórdico y trató de erosionar la gravedad cobrisa caspólica dejando que actuara la mano invisible del mercado, que debe ser ñórdica, porque mira que les ha dado guantazos a los caspólicos.


----------



## Adelantadoiberico (25 Abr 2017)

Si, claro, querer gente tipo Juan Sherlock es ser anti-español, querer gente como los que repoblaron Jaén en el siglo 18 es ser anti-español, querer esto a la par que se fomenta la natalidad española es ser anti-español...seguro. Y no tener claro que buena parte de los hispanos en España si son anti-españoles y potencial de peligros varios y comprobados semana a semana...eso si es ser pro-español. Hagamos una cosa, un experimento:

Pongamos las tierras vacías en Castilla y León a ser ocupadas por inmigrantes europeos o eurodescendientes y pongamos las tierras vacías de Castilla-La mancha con no criollos latinos, y que ruede el tiempo. Veamos qué tipo de asimilación encontramos y qué tipo de progreso se da. No tener claro que España es una nación occidental y europea y que lo mejor que tenemos es esa España vs cualquier otra cosa es un gran problema en mi opinión.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Abr 2017)

Y el tipo continúa DESCARTANDO la opción nacional... entre humos de despiste.

Explícanos por qué haces semejante cosa. ¿No te parece un poco antiespañol eso?



Adelantadoiberico dijo:


> Pongamos las tierras vacías en Castilla y León a ser ocupadas por inmigrantes europeos o eurodescendientes y pongamos las tierras vacías de Castilla-La mancha con no criollos latinos...


----------



## Adelantadoiberico (25 Abr 2017)

El debate es si España europea y occidental u otra cosa, que necesariamente va a ser: africana, musulmana, sudamericana, oriente-medio...etc. España en la encrucijada geográfica en la que está a tenido la cuestión siempre, yo lo tengo claro. Si no estás con una España europea,¿con cual estas? Y no digáis lo español, celtibero, godo...etc no es europeo y occidental en origen ni de raza ni de cultura.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2017 at 16:11 ----------

Todos los patriotas tienen claro la preferencia nacional española de siempre. No hay ningún debate sobre esto. Ahora, una vez esto está dado por hecho, después de ello, algunos preferimos más europeización a otra cosa. Pero algunos no tenéis nada claro e incluso preferiríais algo no europeo, lo cual os coloca con parte de la izquierda.


----------



## Gothaus (25 Abr 2017)

La cuestión no es repoblar esto ni con nórdicos ni con marrones, sino reorganizar el estado, la forma de gobierno y la moral y fomentar la natalidad y la industria de los autóctonos.

Tanto repoblar esto con rubitos como con morenitos significa la desaparición de España. No sé si se dan cuenta.


----------



## Renato (25 Abr 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Tanto repoblar esto con rubitos como con morenitos significa la desaparición de España. No sé si se dan cuenta.



No si los rubitos son descendientes de españoles rubios actuales. a los oscuros como los hispanchistas y los refugiados los esterilizamos.


----------



## Renato (25 Abr 2017)

RLR291036 dijo:


> Todo esto está fuera de lugar porque es del todo descabellado pretender que podrían importarse inmigrantes de otros sitios de Europa, donde no hay una situación de precariedad y guerra como para provocar flujos migratorios. Por no mencionar que España está bastante peor en lo económico que todos esos países.
> 
> En cualquier caso, la quimera que planteas es irrealizable. Vamos, que no querría venir ni el tato. De hecho, no es difícil ver que la tendencia va a ser cada vez más la contraria; recordad que debido al capitalismo salvaje instalado parece que una cota inferior para el porcentaje de parados es el 18÷.



En España hay una comunidad inglesa y alemana importantes y en aumento. Me consta que la izquierda y la iglesia maniobran para generar inseguridad en sus propiedades españoles y que se vayan a fin de que no supongan un contrapeso a la marronización. Ya se sabe que los ñordicos tienen más tradición en esto de crear comunidades autogestionadas y eso no gusta a los caspolicos.

España no es país para blancos, esa es la filosofía de la iglesia y la izquierda. Solo quieren ganado manipulable marrónido.


----------



## Rob1984 (25 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Estaba claro que el debate de fondo, es el de inmigracionistas Vs. no inmigracionistas.
> 
> Que unos quieran inmigración de unas nacionalidades/colores o de otro al final viene a ser cuestión de una bando u otro dentro de los inmigracionistas.
> 
> ...



Es lo que tiene que algunos prefiramos una inmigración regulada y de calidad, en España queremos gente civilizada y que se sepa comportar como seres humanos y no como mandriles, pero se ve que para ti ese no cuenta porque todo se puede pasar por alto por el mero hecho de compartir la lengua y religión y en ese aspecto estimado Bernaldo tus queridos hermanos marrones con sus bandas latinas, su incivismo, sus peleas, la degradación que traen a nuestros barrios obreros pierden por goleada contra los calvinistas cucks rubios.

Los antiespañoles identidarios como tu dices no estamos hablando repoblar España con ultramontanos europeos, como estas dejando de caer, sino de formentar la natalidad española y en el caso de tener que tirar inmigración que sea preferiblemente europea o de ascendencia europea, y no por racismo, sino porque estadisticamente esta más que demostrado que un europeo o un sudamericano uruguayo o chileno (países con mucha población de ascendencia europea) por lo general te va a dar muchos menos problemas que tus queridos gremlins dominicanos, ecuatorianos y colombianos que no hacen más que dumpearnos salarios, saturar las ayudas sociales y traernos delincuencia.

En España el 35% de las condenas por delitos solamente en menores es de gente que proviene de América (más que los moros fijate lo que son las cosas), pero ohhhh que malvado anglofilo que soy, que prefiero a un trabajador cualificado blanco antes que a un mongo pandillero dumpeasalarios, que alguien me lleve a la hoguera por hereje, no merezco vivir!! ::::
http://www.ine.es/prensa/np863.pdf

Esta muy bien eso de repartir carnets de españolidad y venir aqui a darnos lecciones morales desde tus montañas cántabras, una comunidad por cierto donde practicamente la inmigración tercermundista es testimonial, me recuerdas tremendamente al tipico izquierdista de caviar que se dedica de dar lecciones morales de la inmigración desde su torre de marfil con muros y seguridad privada.


----------



## Gothaus (25 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> No si los rubitos son descendientes de españoles rubios actuales. a los oscuros como los hispanchistas y los refugiados los esterilizamos.



No hablo de los rubios españoles, y lo sabe.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Abr 2017)

Deja de inventar, te lo digo por tercera vez ya en este hilo. Si vuelves a hacerlo voy a tener que cambiar de actitud hacia tí. Puedes elegir entre que te ignore o que te responda con invenciones equivalentes a las que tú haces.

En cuanto a lo de los tipos que quieren meter extranjeros en la España interior, no es ningún invento, hay varios en este foro y es comprobable, el último caso claro es el tipo este, Adelantadoibérico.



Rob1984 dijo:


> Es lo que tiene que algunos prefiramos una inmigración regulada y de calidad, en España queremos gente civilizada y que se sepa comportar como seres humanos y no como mandriles, pero *se ve que para ti ese no cuenta* porque todo se puede pasar por alto por el mero hecho de compartir la lengua y religión y en ese aspecto estimado Bernaldo tus queridos hermanos marrones con sus bandas latinas, su incivismo, sus peleas, la degradación que traen a nuestros barrios obreros pierden por goleada contra los calvinistas cucks rubios.
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 25-abr-2017 at 17:36 ----------

No te creas, por aquí hay tipos que sueñan con meter en la España interior afrikaners de estos que expulsan de sus antiguas posesiones en África.

No tendrían inconvenientes en que el Estado les pusiera tierras y exenciones fiscales para tal fin.

Auténticos tipos con vocación cornuda, como pretende el título del hilo.



Spoiler






RLR291036 dijo:


> Todo esto está fuera de lugar porque es del todo descabellado pretender que podrían importarse inmigrantes de otros sitios de Europa, donde no hay una situación de precariedad y guerra como para provocar flujos migratorios. Por no mencionar que España está bastante peor en lo económico que todos esos países.
> 
> En cualquier caso, la quimera que planteas es irrealizable. Vamos, que no querría venir ni el tato. De hecho, no es difícil ver que la tendencia va a ser cada vez más la contraria; recordad que debido al capitalismo salvaje instalado parece que una cota inferior para el porcentaje de parados es el 18÷, barbaridad criminal que nos condena a no ser un destino inmigratorio casi para nadie. Oye, al menos estar fatal nos sirve para mantener la pureza de la raza, ¿no?


----------



## Rob1984 (25 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Deja de inventar, te lo digo por tercera vez ya en este hilo. Si vuelves a hacerlo voy a tener que cambiar de actitud hacia tí. Puedes elegir entre que te ignore o que te responda con invenciones equivalentes a las que tú haces.
> 
> En cuanto a lo de los tipos que quieren meter extranjeros en la España interior, no es ningún invento, hay varios en este foro y es comprobable, el último caso claro es el tipo este, Adelantadoibérico.



Ahora me vas a negar que el movimiento hispanista si tuviera que quedarse entre la inmigración europea o la sudamericana con todo lo que conlleva elegiria la segunda... por favor hace tiempo que se ha roto la baraja en este asunto, como para hacernos los locos ahora.

Y favor que me haces si me mandas al ignore, por mi como si te vas a pastar ::::


----------



## Gothaus (25 Abr 2017)

Por cierto, este hilo me recuerda las observaciones de Franklin sobre las poblaciones y el crecimiento de la humanidad:

Franklin's "Observations Concerning the Increase of Mankind . . . "

En concreto, estos dos puntos:

_ 23. In fine, A Nation well regulated is like a Polypus; take away a Limb, its Place is soon supply'd; cut it in two, and each deficient Part shall speedily grow out of the Part remaining. Thus if you have Room and Subsistence enough, as you may by dividing, make ten Polypes out of one, you may of one make ten Nations, equally populous and powerful; rather, increase a Nation ten fold in Numbers and Strength.

And since Detachments of English from Britain sent to America, will have their Places at Home so soon supply'd and increase so largely here; why should the Palatine Boors be suffered to swarm into our Settlements, and by herding together establish their Language and Manners to the Exclusion f ours? *Why should Pennsylvania, founded by the English, become a Colony of Aliens, who will shortly be so numerous as to Germanize us instead of our Anglifying them, and will never adopt our Language or Customs, any more than they can acquire our Complexion.*

24. *Which leads me to add one Remark: That the Number of purely white People in the World is proportionably very small.* All Africa is black or tawny. Asia chiefly tawny. America (exclusive of the new Comers) wholly so. *And in Europe, the Spaniards, Italians, French, Russians and Swedes, are generally of what we call a swarthy Complexion; as are the Germans also, the Saxons only excepted, who with the English, make the principal Body of White People on the Face of the Earth.* I could wish their Numbers were increased. And while we are, as I may call it, Scouring our Planet, by clearing America of Woods, and *so making this Side of our Globe reflect a brighter Light to the Eyes of Inhabitants in Mars or Venus, why should we in the Sight of Superior Beings, darken its People?* why increase the Sons of Africa, by Planting them in America, where we have so fair an Opportunity, by excluding all Blacks and Tawneys, of increasing the lovely White and Red? But perhaps I am partial to the Compexion of my Country, for such Kind of Partiality is natural to Mankind._

Es curioso comprobar cómo las sociedades que evolucionan hasta conseguir la preeminencia se consideran a ellas mismas y a sus miembros superiores a los demás. Hasta tal punto de considerar que ¡¡los alemanes y los suecos, ni más ni menos, los más nórdicos entre los nórdicos!! eran morenitos, no blancos.

Y no sólo eso, sino que los rubios y pelirrojos irlandeses tampoco eran considerados blancos en los Estados Unidos. Por una mera cuestión de xenofobia hacia otras etnias europeas.

Absurdo. Todas estas consideraciones anglosajonas sobre la blanquicidad y europeidad de sus miembros, así como las consideraciones germánicas y nazis, han llegado hasta nuestros tiempos, transformadas, hasta el punto de afirmar que los mediterráneos no son ni europeos ni blancos.

Por eso me río y me descojono del nordicismo. Porque no está basado en la ciencia y en los hechos, sino en ideales. O sea, que los suecos y los alemanes no eran blancos, eran morenitos. Ahora sí son blancos y nada morenitos. Los irlandeses no eran blancos, pero ahora sí son blancos. ¿Y los españoles? Morenitos no europeos, claro. Proceden todos del norte de África y de las migraciones del Oriente Próximo. No son europeos originales. Hasta que el influjo de marrones hacia Estados Unidos y el Reino Unido los haga más marrones que nosotros y, entonces, sí; entonces ya seremos blanquitos, porque ellos estarán más marronizados, ya que ellos tienen más pasta que atrae a más marrones.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Abr 2017)

Es demasiado frecuente entre un tipo de identitarios el "poner en boca" falsedades, la táctica del muñeco de paja, porque con la verdad el tradicionalismo es imbatible para ellos, pero lo tuyo en este hilo ya impide la comunicación.

Entiendo que eliges ignore. Pues ignore sea, como solo mantengo una persona cada vez en esa dudosa categoría, saco a Negrato, y te meto a tí. .

PD: En este hilo algunos identitarios con los que sí es posible al menos una comunicación.



Rob1984 dijo:


> Ahora me vas a negar que el movimiento hispanismo si tuviera que quedarse entre la inmigración europea o la sudamericana con todo lo que conlleva elegiria la segunda... por favor hace tiempo que se ha roto la baraja en este asunto, como para hacernos los locos ahora.
> 
> Y favor que me haces si me mandas al ignore, por mi como si te vas a pastar ::::


----------



## Renato (25 Abr 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Ahora me vas a negar que el movimiento hispanista si tuviera que quedarse entre la inmigración europea o la sudamericana con todo lo que conlleva elegiria la segunda... por favor hace tiempo que se ha roto la baraja en este asunto, como para hacernos los locos ahora.
> 
> Y favor que me haces si me mandas al ignore, por mi como si te vas a pastar ::::



Los hispanichistas niegan el pan y la sal a nuestros hermanos afrikaner que tanto están sufriendo a manos del régimen fundado por el terrorista Mandela. 

No sólo no quieren que se les acoja en España sino que hasta considerarían inaceptable recaudar fondos para ellos estilo campaña del domund. La solidaridad en cualquiera de sus formas sólo es válida si es para engordar marrones y negros. ¿Tiene sentido esto desde un punto de vista cristiano? No, pero el caspolicismo no es cristianismo, sino una sucia secta destinada a enriquecer a la alta jerarquía y proveerlos de niños marrones desarraigados de los que abusar sexualmente.


----------



## Rob1984 (25 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Los hispanichistas niegan el pan y la sal a nuestros hermanos afrikaner que tanto están sufriendo a manos del régimen fundado por el terrorista Mandela.
> 
> No sólo no quieren que se les acoja en España sino que hasta considerarían inaceptable recaudar fondos para ellos estilo campaña del domund. La solidaridad en cualquiera de sus formas sólo es válida si es para engordar marrones y negros. ¿Tiene sentido esto desde un punto de vista cristiano? No, pero el caspolicismo no es cristianismo, sino una sucia secta destinada a enriquecer a la alta jerarquía y proveerlos de niños marrones desarraigados de los que abusar sexualmente.



Caridad a la carta lo llaman.


----------



## MisterWhite (25 Abr 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Tanto repoblar esto con rubitos como con morenitos significa la desaparición de España. No sé si se dan cuenta.



Si estas comparando un noruego que vive en España con un nigeriano que vive en España, es que tu CI esta mas proximo del nigeriano que del noruego.


----------



## Plutonio (25 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Estaba claro que el debate de fondo, es el de inmigracionistas Vs. no inmigracionistas.
> 
> Que unos quieran inmigración de unas nacionalidades/colores o de otro al final viene a ser cuestión de una bando u otro dentro de los inmigracionistas.
> 
> ...



El debate no va sobre inmigracionismo, esa deriva es el lazo que te están tendiendo para que te definas sobre qué tipo de gente prefieres, si los indios católicos o los germanos protestantes, en el caso hipotético de que pudieras elegir el tipo de inmigrantes que preferirías. Y esa deriva es la que les sirve para tejer toda la propaganda que tejen contra ti, lo del hispanchismo y demás. Ya que un indio que va subido en la barca de san Pedro no atenta contra lo que para ti es lo más vital, mientras que un protestante germano te va a dar problemas (a ese nivel) que para los que te combaten aquí no son tales problemas. Ya que la nación para ellos es una pura cuestión de genes y nada más. Para ellos no sería ningún problema demasiado grave que el país se llenase de delincuentes de origen germánico ya que los genes se encargarían con el tiempo de rectificar la conducta de los descendientes que dejaran, para ellos no es tan grave eso como el escenario de que viniese aquí un número de indios aunque respetasen toda la ortodoxia católica, porque al reproducirse y mezclarse, para ellos el indio está rompiendo la nación y su genio, porque el genio de la nación que ha sido España para ellos se encuentra única y exclusivamente en la carga genética, siendo todo lo demás una propiedad emergente de ella; es el pensamiento moderno de que el espíritu es una propiedad emergente de la materia. El nacionalismo de ellos es exclusivamente genético, biológico, darwiniano al 2000%, y según ellos el indio católico se está cargando el genio español al permitirle venir a reproducirse y mestizarse aquí; por muy conforme al evangelio que ese indio se portase, en su opinión está destruyendo todo ese espíritu porque todo proviene de los genes, y te dicen que tú al tolerar eso y no verlo como algo de la máxima gravedad estás rompiendo la nación que crees defender.

Son posturas totalmente contrarias, donde tú no ves el mayor peligro ellos sí lo ven, y donde ellos no ven lo más grave tú sí lo ves. El verdadero debate es el de siempre, los que mantienen que absolutamente todo pertenece a la materia frente a quien defiende que no es así.


----------



## Limón (25 Abr 2017)

Un español patriota es contrario a cualquier tipo de inmigracion venga de donde venga.
No somos una raza muy depurada pero es lo que hay, debemos a nuestros ancestros mantener su estirpe.
Con respecto a iberoamerica no se de donde cojones os sacais que nadie quiera un mestizaje con ellos.
Se trata simplemente de subrayar que son pueblos hermanos que comparten muchos elementos con la hispanidad, y a los que debemos tratar con especial cariño.
Por mucho que apoye a un blanco sudafricano y me apiade de su situacion, siempre estare mas proximo a un mejicano o argentino.
Y el que se crea que somos mas parecidos a un danes que a un venezolano que se lo haga mirar.


----------



## Don Meliton (25 Abr 2017)

Bien dicho Limon, Santiago Y Cierra Espanya.

No a la inmigracion NI a las ideas extranjerizantes, que eso tambien es importante.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Abr 2017)

Sé perfectamente lo que pretenden, de ahí que no encuentren forma .

Pero, resulta que es cierto. Nadie en su sano juicio puede plantearse en estos momentos meter inmigrantes en España, ni de uno ni de otro color.

Y añado, la cuestión de identidad religiosa y cultural tampoco es garantía de nada, al menos para quienes además de la Tradición -que es lo principal- hay temas de la tradición que tienen su importancia. Añadido a lo que dices está el sentido común del que se deriva del impacto que tienen los movimientos de población.

Durante la Monarquía Católica hubo bastante cuidado con estas cuestiones a pesar de lo cual fue un quebradero de cabeza cada vez que tuvieron que echar mano de gentes de otras naciones aunque fueran católicas (como es el caso de los flamencos, etc.) y la hostilidad de la población local hacia ellos.

Los entramados sociales eran fortísimos y bastante contestones a la hora de recibir gentes foráneas. Lo que sucede con estos consentidores (voy a dejar lo de "cornudos" para casos más sangrantes) es algo solo imaginable por individuos que viven en entornos de gran desarraigo, algo muy típico en las urbes españoles y, en general, del mundo occidental. Solo en ese tipo de ambientes desestructurados cabe acogerse a identidades tan multicultis o globales como lo de una "patria blanca" y, lo que es incomprensible en cambio, para cualquier paisano actual de medios menos urbanos donde las relaciones colectivas, los entramados familiares, de parentesco y vecindad siguen teniendo presencia importante, es el de plantear cosas semejantes como "ceder terrenos por la jeta además de exenciones fiscales para favorecer el asentamiento de comunidades extranjeras".

Desde luego, si es lo que estamos criticando en la situación actual, con razón... donde éstos lo joden con las patas de atrás es cuando nos hablan que, bueno, que algo así es deseable si los de esas naciones extranjeras son blancos (de la patria blanca, tócate los coj...).





Spoiler






Plutonio dijo:


> El debate no va sobre inmigracionismo, esa deriva es el lazo que te están tendiendo para que te definas sobre qué tipo de gente prefieres, si los indios católicos o los germanos protestantes, en el caso hipotético de que pudieras elegir el tipo de inmigrantes que preferirías. Y esa deriva es la que les sirve para tejer toda la propaganda que tejen contra ti, lo del hispanchismo y demás. Ya que un indio que va subido en la barca de san Pedro no atenta contra lo que para ti es lo más vital, mientras que un protestante germano te va a dar problemas (a ese nivel) que para los que te combaten aquí no son tales problemas. Ya que la nación para ellos es una pura cuestión de genes y nada más. Para ellos no sería ningún problema demasiado grave que el país se llenase de delincuentes de origen germánico ya que los genes se encargarían con el tiempo de rectificar la conducta de los descendientes que dejaran, para ellos no es tan grave eso como el escenario de que viniese aquí un número de indios aunque respetasen toda la ortodoxia católica, porque al reproducirse y mezclarse, para ellos el indio está rompiendo la nación y su genio, porque el genio de la nación que ha sido España para ellos se encuentra única y exclusivamente en la carga genética, siendo todo lo demás una propiedad emergente de ella; es el pensamiento moderno de que el espíritu es una propiedad emergente de la materia. El nacionalismo de ellos es exclusivamente genético, biológico, darwiniano al 2000%, y según ellos el indio católico se está cargando el genio español al permitirle venir a reproducirse y mestizarse aquí; por muy conforme al evangelio que ese indio se portase, en su opinión está destruyendo todo ese espíritu porque todo proviene de los genes, y te dicen que tú al tolerar eso y no verlo como algo de la máxima gravedad estás rompiendo la nación que crees defender.
> 
> Son posturas totalmente contrarias, donde tú no ves el mayor peligro ellos sí lo ven, y donde ellos no ven lo más grave tú sí lo ves. El verdadero debate es el de siempre, los que mantienen que absolutamente todo pertenece a la materia frente a quien defiende que no es así.


----------



## Rob1984 (25 Abr 2017)

Limón dijo:


> Un español patriota es contrario a cualquier tipo de inmigracion venga de donde venga.
> No somos una raza muy depurada pero es lo que hay, debemos a nuestros ancestros mantener su estirpe.
> Con respecto a iberoamerica no se de donde cojones os sacais que nadie quiera un mestizaje con ellos.
> Se trata simplemente de subrayar que son pueblos hermanos que comparten muchos elementos con la hispanidad, y a los que debemos tratar con especial cariño.
> ...



Si Argentina, menudo ejemplo has ido a coger como abanderado de la Hispanidad, ese país multiracial conformado por descendientes de italianos, alemanes, polacos y españoles, entre otras etnias europeas, vete tu a hablarle a un deutschargentinier sobre la cruz de Borgoña y las gestas de Blas de Lezo y luego me cuentas si se siente el más ligado a esos iconos o a Guillermo II de Alemania. :XX:


----------



## Don Meliton (25 Abr 2017)

Joder Arrekarallo, que van ya, cuatro posts SEGUIDOS sin estampitas? Venga ponte un meme que lo estas deseando.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Abr 2017)

El tradicionalismo español está recuperándose de una herida casi mortal que se dió durante la llamada Transición, donde hubo una acción combinada de varios frentes contra el mismo, no sólo la escisión marxistoide. 

La menos conocida, los atentados selectivos de ETA contra destacados miembros. 

Ya han conseguido reunir elementos de valía, han empezado a asomarse en algunos medios, internet está empezando a enterarse de que aún existen.

Paso a paso. No es el primer resurgimiento de esta gente. De hecho se les daba por finiquitados unos pocos años de convertirse en la fuerza que posibilitó salvar España in extremis.

No estés tan seguro de su incapacidad. ¿La alt right?  ¿En España?

Pero, por Dios, hombre. Si la única acción destacada en los últimos tiempos en España de constestación a la dictadura ideológica ha sido el autobús de unos católicos... (no tradicionalistas, liberaloides y tolo que quieras pero desde presupuestos católicos).

Y es que el despertar en España, como de costumbre, volverá a tener como referente a la Cruz (y, ya se verá, si no también a la espada).

La última frase en negrita para enmarcar... no, si poco a poco comenzarán las loas y los cantos a la inmigración.

Coño, coño, con los consentidores, parecían mantas pero resulta que al final no abrigan .



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Es una tontería hacer lo mismo de siempre y esperar resultados diferentes. La alt-right y el politicoincorrectismo sin sello han crecido exponencialmente, alimentados por las dos torres gemelas ideológicas del globalismo igualitario: el negacionismo de la raza y el negacionismo del sexo. El TRAICIÓNalismo no ha conseguido surfear esta ola y está siendo rebasado por la misma. Para vosotros el mantenimiento de vuestro osito de peluche ideológico se ha convertido en un fin en sí mismo, en lugar de un medio para alcanzar un fin (la liberación de España de las garras del globalismo).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gothaus (25 Abr 2017)

MisterWhite dijo:


> Si estas comparando un noruego que vive en España con un nigeriano que vive en España, es que tu CI esta mas proximo del nigeriano que del noruego.



Usted es tonto y no ha entendido o no ha querido entender, lo cual es peor que ser tonto y no entender, el sentido de mi mensaje.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2017 at 17:25 ----------




Arrekarallo dijo:


> Hay españoles que sí lo son. A estas alturas no estoy a punto de caer en un falso igualitarismo basado en el DNI.



Aspecto nórdico no quiere decir nórdico. Y, menos aún, nórdico puro. Para ser nórdico, hay que tener todos los ascendientes nórdicos.


----------



## Don Meliton (25 Abr 2017)

Veeeeeeeeeeenga 

Ya las pongo yo.

ESPANYA







EUROPA BLANCA


----------



## Renato (25 Abr 2017)

España no existiría como nación cristiana de no haber sido por el hilo conductor que mantuvo con Europa en todo momento incluso en los años de mayor poderío cultural y político de al-andalus. Pensemos en el camino de santiago, creado exclusivamente para atraer peregrinos europeos, los voluntarios occitanos en la reconquista, la orden de Cluny, de Cister, el estilo gótico, etc. España básicamente es el resultado de una ñapa realizada por europeos del norte (de los pirineos), para arreglar los desaguisados de los nativos que convirtieron una parte de Europa en campo de operaciones de follacabras del desierto. Y a esto cuando ya se pierde la consciencia de su origen lo llaman tradición, pero en su momento fue cuckismo ñórdico desaforado. Y en esas seguimos ahora, una España que tarde o temprano volverá a ser "arreglada" (en la medida de lo posible), por blancos extrapeninsulares cuando terminen de arreglar sus países respectivos, porque en España no hay una reacción articulada ni se la espera al NWO, mientras que en el resto de Europa al menos sí han empezado a despertar: FN, AfD, etc.


----------



## BGA (25 Abr 2017)

Se sabe cuándo te engañan cuando en el relato que tratan de endosarte, te hablan de una causa, te gritan su presunto efecto y se niegan a articular palabra sobre otras causas anteriores a la que "ellos" dan como origen de todos los males. ¿Alguna crítica al imperialismo anglosionista tras haber convertido Oriente Medio y Norte de África en un avispero?. Nanai. El problema, es decir la causa del problema, es que la hordas islámicas han decidido invadirnos, así por la buenas y a todos nuestros gobernantes aún nos los encontramos rascándose la cabeza metiendo un dedo por debajo de la boina.

A lo más que llegan, curiosamente, es a atacar a la Iglesia Católica, al Vaticano y cómo no, a los jesuitas como brazo "inteligente" que opera en la sombra. La gérmánica Merkel, el británico Cámeron o Blair, Bush y Obama y ahora Trump, pareciera que simplemente tratan de gestionar una "problemática" que les pilló por sorpresa con peor o mejor suerte, según se mire... De Israel y el globalismo "concreto" que tiene como brazo armado y de inteligencia a las fuerzas de Sión, ni palabra. 

Luego nos dicen chupacirios entre sesión y sesión de sus propias lametadas...

El problema demográfico es espantoso y parece que "alguien" ha decidido solucionarlo comprando con paguitas la "patente" extrajera (¡Que paran -de parir- ellos!). ¿Alguna propuesta consistente en favorecer la demografía autóctona?. Ni palabra. Tendremos que sentarnos a divagar qué es mejor, si tirios o troyanos, pero eso sí, sobre un cojín "ergonómico" que no ponga peor nuestro estado de "áno-mico".

Se cierra un ciclo y si recapitulamos un poco con los datos importantes a la vista, vemos como "el creciente fértil" y amplias zonas de África septentrional, se van despoblando de los verdaderos motores de su futura demografía: los jóvenes. Salen jóvenes de allí dejando a sus países a su suerte mientras aquí, cada generación tiene menos jóvenes... ¿Qué van a hacer, un parque temático dirigido por la WWF e Israel en su caso?.

Osea, niebla de la buena, o cortina de humo que a golpe de urgencia (siempre la prisa y el estrés para que no de tiempo ni siquiera a pensar) trata de ocultar una "agenda" muy fea tirando a horrorosa y de la que vamos viendo en qué medida es capaz de crear señuelos o contramedidas, para seguir distrayendo de lo que de verdad importa.

El "blanquismo", es un proyecto que, en sí mismo, no va a ninguna parte salvo a que a algún loco le den el poder de ponerlo en marcha. Hitler quedaría asombrado de lo bien aprendidos que le salieron sus discípulos. Pero como digo, me temo que en un primer momento, mientras puedan controlarlo en su versión señuelo, no es más que una distracción para frikis que lamentan por ejemplo, nuestra demografía, pero que no hacen nada o muy poco en poner algo de su parte. 

Como para la izquierda, el compromiso personal no existe, todo depende del Estado y del Flautista de Hamelin de turno que va dejando a sus sucesores, cada menos campo de maniobra para seguir mintiendo con una mínima garantía de generar "ilusión" en el electorado.

Me ha gustado mucho el comentario de Plutonio por dos razones, porque acierta y por su solidaridad con Bernaldo.

Si alguien dudaba del "espíritu" británico acerca de la raza blanca, que lea la entrada de Gothaus (469) y la "reflexiones" de Franklin sobre que los alemanes, salvo los sajones, son "morenos" y que inundar de alemanes y suecos morenos los EEUU, impediría a los extraterrestres recibir en el espacio el fulguroso resplandor de las raza más blanca,pura y numerosa jamás juntada...

Ese "veneno" doctrinal, persiste porque es la esencia espiritual de esos países. Quien haya visto películas de los años 50, donde aparecen españoles, ya se habrá peguntado porqué nunca sale gente guapa a excepción de alguna hermosa "gitanilla", mientras a ellos los representan con lo mejor de su yeguada... Hay excepciones con Errol Flynn en el "burlador de Castilla". Amantes peligrosos y sin moral que prosperan hasta que en su justificada reacción, el sajón lo pone en su sitio... Morenos con cara de borrachos, barrigudos y si con pelo, desgreñado y sucio, esa es la imagen que durante décadas han mostrado en sus medios de "entretenimiento". Para los otros medios, ahí tenemos la Leyenda Negra cuyo culpable es un cura por decir lo que dijo, no quien la amplió y multiplicó durante siglos.

Resumiendo. Europa bien dentro de un orden y equilibrio y ninguna de las dos cosas va a ocurrir si no sabemos negociar desde una posición de fuerza, como es la defensa de nuestro legado y nuestra propia identidad de españoles.

Para todo lo demás, consulten a los "neo-afrancesados".


----------



## Renato (25 Abr 2017)

¿Alguna crítica del papa a la guerra de Libia?


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Abr 2017)

[youtube]RrCSnZUZYwY[/youtube]


El libro es este:






No podían tolerar en su propio pueblo la sombra de esta gente, vascuence y defensora de su cultura, de estirpe del país al tiempo que afecta, en coherencia, a la idea de España.

Por cierto, el documento sonoro se corresponde con el texto original del "Ara nun diran", (de Iparaguirre, el carlista que creó el himno al árbol de Guernica) pero en este raro caso, sin la censura que el nacionalismo traidor hace cortando los versos dedicados a "España, tierra mejor no la tiene Europa entera"

Cómo cambian los tiempos, ¿eh Venansio? Tras pasar a renegar de España los vascos ahora, por efectos bastante similares, tenemos españolitos despotricando contra los españoles, su raza, etc, y deseando importar nórdicos para "purificar" su raza.

El Tradicionalismo es el único sistema de ideas que mantiene la perspectiva de las causas que nos han llevado hasta aquí, su predicción, la vivencia y... lo más importante, tiene en sus gentes la voluntad de revertirlas.

Eligid si queréis seguir en el bando de los traidores, de los que amparan el extranjerismo dañino. 



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Me interesa esta información. Si tienes algún enlace o dato, prometo añadirlo a mi jilo sobre las purgas antifranquistas de la Tra(n$)iZión:
> .


----------



## Plutonio (25 Abr 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Aquí tienes mi perfil.
> 
> Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Perfil: Arrekarallo​
> El más visitado de burbuja y blablabla.



¿A mí qué me importa que te sientas importante por una mierda de foro, tío? Tu perfil, tu origen y estrato social (y has entendido perfectamente a qué me refería con la palabra perfil), proviene del mismo sitio que el de un vulgar skinhead. Lo de los tatus ya lo dice todo.


----------



## BGA (25 Abr 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Europa Soberana: Tragedia en el Mare Nostrum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo valiente no quita los cortés. Gracias. Pero sigo pensando que el ruido de fondo del sector identitario en este foro, no es precisamente éste. ¿Me equivoco?.


----------



## Rob1984 (25 Abr 2017)

Plutonio dijo:


> El debate no va sobre inmigracionismo, esa deriva es el lazo que te están tendiendo para que te definas sobre qué tipo de gente prefieres, si los indios católicos o los germanos protestantes, en el caso hipotético de que pudieras elegir el tipo de inmigrantes que preferirías. Y esa deriva es la que les sirve para tejer toda la propaganda que tejen contra ti, lo del hispanchismo y demás. Ya que un indio que va subido en la barca de san Pedro no atenta contra lo que para ti es lo más vital, mientras que un protestante germano te va a dar problemas (a ese nivel) que para los que te combaten aquí no son tales problemas. Ya que la nación para ellos es una pura cuestión de genes y nada más. Para ellos no sería ningún problema demasiado grave que el país se llenase de delincuentes de origen germánico ya que los genes se encargarían con el tiempo de rectificar la conducta de los descendientes que dejaran, para ellos no es tan grave eso como el escenario de que viniese aquí un número de indios aunque respetasen toda la ortodoxia católica, porque al reproducirse y mezclarse, para ellos el indio está rompiendo la nación y su genio, porque el genio de la nación que ha sido España para ellos se encuentra única y exclusivamente en la carga genética, siendo todo lo demás una propiedad emergente de ella; es el pensamiento moderno de que el espíritu es una propiedad emergente de la materia. El nacionalismo de ellos es exclusivamente genético, biológico, darwiniano al 2000%, y según ellos el indio católico se está cargando el genio español al permitirle venir a reproducirse y mestizarse aquí; por muy conforme al evangelio que ese indio se portase, en su opinión está destruyendo todo ese espíritu porque todo proviene de los genes, y te dicen que tú al tolerar eso y no verlo como algo de la máxima gravedad estás rompiendo la nación que crees defender.



Que haya 4 colgados nordicistas en el foro, dando la brasa todo el dia con el blondismo no significa que la postura identidaria sea esa, nadie en su sano juicio se le ocurriria pedir empezar a meter nordicos a destajos "para mejorar la raza". 

Despreciar el componente etnico para definir a un pueblo es un error de bulto, eso no quiere decir, que la genetica tenga que ser el unico elemento, porque lo que define una identidad es sino toda la suma conjunta de factores culturales y etnicos, un pueblo etnicamente homogeneo pero que no tiene una expresión cultural desarrollada no es nada, pero si que creo que un linaje genetico en común en un grupo de personas que viven en un mismo territorio es la semilla, la genesis y los cimientos para que ese grupo humano pueda a partir de ahi desarrollar su propia cultura y con el paso del tiempo desarrollar una identidad unica y excepcional, de alguna forma sigue habiendo de biologico e instintivo en nosotros que nos empuja a seguir agrupandonos con los que fisicamente son parecido a nosotros, y que como puse antes, hay estudios en el cerebro que avalan este comportamiento esta estudiado a nivel neuronal y que responde a una forma todavia muy primitiva y primigenia de instinto de supervivencia.

Porque si tu vacias a España de españoles y lo sustituyes por X etnia (me da igual la que sea), eso ya no es España, ni el idioma define por si solo a un país, ni tampoco la religión, porque entonces según ese baremo yo no soy español, soy un híbrido, una cosa rara, llamala como quieras, castellanoparlantes catolicos los hay a patadas, y repartidos por todo el mundo, y en este país aqui practicamente nadie tiene sangre amerindia como para ponernos a verles como si fueran como nosotros, yo hablo castellano y soy catolico como ellos, pero lo que me diferencia de ellos además de mi cultura española, es mi genetica....

No se puede categorizar a toda latinoamerica y presentarla como un ente único y homogeno que pueda armonizar con el ideal hispanista o al menos, no en su totalidad. Si un argentino o un uruguayo es hispanista, entonces al mismo tiempo es anglicista, germanista y hasta eslavista, eso sin contar a los innumerables pueblos europeos que comulgan en Sudamérica...

Una nación se basa en un conjunto de personas con un pasado antiguo en común, conformando entre todos un conjunto de diferentes historias y etapas, si se pretende que un foráneo se sienta español solo por haber nacido aqui lo normal es que se fracase, habrá excepciones como todo, pero un foráneo nacido en España nunca va sentir como algo suyo la Reconquista, la resistencia de Numancia o la Guerra de Independencia, lo normal es que lo vea con total indiferencia y esa falta de arraigo es por la que estan las elites tan interesadas en que los inmigrantes se traigan a sus familias y tengan hijos aqui, para asi poder manipularnos y llevarnos a su terreno mejor ¿Que clase de patria es esa?


----------



## Renato (25 Abr 2017)

Crozet dijo:


> Renato, yo quería aprovechar para hacerte una pregunta, ¿cómo ves de beneficioso o adecuado el escenario de una América latina calvinista?
> 
> Lo digo por el enorme aumento de sectas protestantes que han arraigado en la región en los últimos 50 años.
> 
> Muchos opinan que el catolicismo algo ha fallado en el momento en que incluso países con mayoría blanca como Argentina han caído (aunque yo aquí tomo una posición más geodeterminista). La combinación calvinista+blanco parece ser un monstruo arrollador, pero ¿cómo ves calvinista+latinoamericano?



Pienso que puede hacerle mucho bien a Hispanoamérica. Los grupos evangélicos tienen un gran sentido de la auto-gestión comunitaria frente a la mentalidad más estatista de lo católicos. En países que coquetean continuamente con ser estados fallidos es natural que la gente vea atractivo el evangelismo . La responsabilidad directa del auge del evangelismo es de las élites políticas, no tanto de las carencias del catolicismo, aunque está claro que el catolicismo impregna la mentalidad de las élites también e indirectamente es causa de la pobreza de estos países.


----------



## Bujix (25 Abr 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Aquí algunos hispanchistas no os dais cuenta de que hay de todo y yo, por poner un ejemplo, no soy anticatólico. Me considero culturalmente (que no ideológicamente) cristiano. Me identifico con el legado de las catedrales, de la "Cristiandad", porque es nuestro legado. Pero no sigo el dogma mierdoso de la oscura multinacional satánica entronizada en el Vaticano (a.k.a. la Anti-Roma). Soy gallego e incluso en la época de máximo ultracatolicismo, aquí ir a la iglesia era cosa de mujeres, no de hombres.
> 
> El antepasado de un colega dejó de ir a la iglesia porque dijo que prefería adorar al Sol. Un puto cura fue a amenazarlo porque lo vio arando el campo un domingo. Él lo amenazó con la guadaña y el típico cura variedad de gangoso-homosexual typical se rajó. Muy idílico y ultracatólico pintáis algunos el pasado español.
> 
> ...



No me parece muy distinto ser nordicista de ser panchizante, como dices. Ambas posturas me parecen iguales. Ambas razas -tanto la cobrissa como la vinkinga, si me permites la simplificación de los extremos para entendernos rápidamente- están a miles de años luz de la cultura española y no sé si en este contexto podemos incluso hablar de raza española, entendida como unos rasgos físicos sí, pero también como un concepto cultural, como una tradición de la que el cristianismo -el catolicismo- forma parte importante. 
Lo ha explicado por ahí el Ariki, que lo explica además muy bien. Un pueblo que quiere dejar de ser lo que es para abrir paso únicamente al "repoblador" proveniente de otro país, es un pueblo destinado a la desaparición y además merece el exterminio. Eso es de ser traidores. La patria es el suelo que pisamos, las personas que habitan ese suelo y la cultura que nace en ese suelo. 
Un blanco es un blanco, no necesita explicación. España es un país blanco pero con una tradición de mucha gente de paso. Es que geográficamente hemos sido el recibidor de entrada de americanos, de moros, de africanos... Muchos van de paso, pero otros se han quedado. Y eso es lo que hay. ¿Significa eso que hay que abrir las puertas a todo el mundo? Ni hablar. Pero de ninguna manera. No queremos invasiones ni silenciosas ni con armas. Lo que pasa es que esto explícaselo a los progres, a los robobos, a cualquier lobotomizaddo por los medios de comunicación, no hace falta decírselo a los tradis. 

Respecto al papa... ¿en serio un tipo duro como tú se asusta de un papa que es un poco progre? Ya me extraña que no conozcas la historia de los papas más sanguinarios de la historia. Eso sí eran papas satánicos y no el angelito boludo jajaja


Pero si me dices que un negro nace en España y asimila, hace suya y defiende a la patria que le ha visto nacer, para mí es tan español como un madrileño de milésima generación.


----------



## beke (25 Abr 2017)

Licenciados, ¿Qué opinan de que en Iberoamérica la religión evángelica crezca tan rápido como la totora en el titicaca?
Solo las clases mas altas son católicas.


----------



## Renato (25 Abr 2017)

Si los hispanchistas de verdad sienten a los hermanos de hispanoamérica como iguales y no como a ganado que pastorear creo que deberían respetar a un continente que simplemente quiere buscar su camino, y que no pasa precisamente por el que les marcamos los españoles con nuestro catolicismo. Ya no ,porque han concluido que conduce a miseria y destrucción.


----------



## Gorguera (25 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> No me parece muy distinto ser nordicista de ser panchizante, como dices. Ambas posturas me parecen iguales. Ambas razas -tanto la cobrissa como la vinkinga, si me permites la simplificación de los extremos para entendernos rápidamente- están a miles de años luz de la cultura española y no sé si en este contexto podemos incluso hablar de raza española, entendida como unos rasgos físicos sí, pero también como un concepto cultural, como una tradición de la que el cristianismo -el catolicismo- forma parte importante.
> Lo ha explicado por ahí el Ariki, que lo explica además muy bien. Un pueblo que quiere dejar de ser lo que es para abrir paso únicamente al "repoblador" proveniente de otro país, es un pueblo destinado a la desaparición y además merece el exterminio. Eso es de ser traidores. La patria es el suelo que pisamos, las personas que habitan ese suelo y la cultura que nace en ese suelo.
> Un blanco es un blanco, no necesita explicación. España es un país blanco pero con una tradición de mucha gente de paso. Es que geográficamente hemos sido el recibidor de entrada de americanos, de moros, de africanos... Muchos van de paso, pero otros se han quedado. Y eso es lo que hay. ¿Significa eso que hay que abrir las puertas a todo el mundo? Ni hablar. Pero de ninguna manera. No queremos invasiones ni silenciosas ni con armas. Lo que pasa es que esto explícaselo a los progres, a los robobos, a cualquier lobotomizaddo por los medios de comunicación, no hace falta decírselo a los tradis.
> 
> ...



Ibas relativamente bien hasta que la cagaste.


----------



## Gothaus (25 Abr 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Nórdico= taxonómicamente nórdico, ya sea por pureza de todos los antepasados o por carambola genética. Ya sea en Noruega o en Australia. En cuanto a "nórdico puro", el único que conozco es éste:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La cuestión es que si usted tiene hijos con una nórdica, ¿tienen la posibilidad de sacar los ojos y el cabello oscuros porque tenga usted ascendientes con esas características? De ser así, es usted un Mischling.


----------



## Bujix (25 Abr 2017)

Gorguera dijo:


> Ibas relativamente bien hasta que la cagaste.



Esa es la diferencia de matiz importante entre los nordicistas, los supremacistas, los blanquicistas, los identicistas y todos los -cistas... y la gente que realmente vive con los pies en la tierra.
¿Pero cómo vas a considerar español a un tiparraco como Jordi Pujol, como Pablo Iglesias, como gente así? Simplemente por ser blancos y cheposos?

Es que no os enteráis, es que no os da la gana de enteraros. Es que esa adoración vuestra por unos genes que solo existen en los papeles es casi paranoica.

No ha habido estirpe con más orgullo que la española. Pero que no, que vosotros a lo vuestro.


----------



## Renato (25 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> Esa es la diferencia de matiz importante entre los nordicistas, los supremacistas, los blanquicistas, los identicistas y todos los -cistas... y la gente que realmente vive con los pies en la tierra.



:::::: Tiene gracia que diga esto un católico. O sea, gente que está convencida de que lo mejor que se puede decir a los negratas en África para que no se propague el VIh es que sean castos y puros.


----------



## Bujix (25 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> :::::: Tiene gracia que diga esto un católico. O sea, gente que está convencida de que lo mejor que se puede decir a los negratas en África para que no se propague el VIh es que sean castos y puros.



Todavía no te has enterado de que más de la mitad de África es musulmana. 
Te spoiloreo por Bernaldo.

Pd. Yo no te he mandado nunca ningún privado. Me habrás confundido con otra persona.


----------



## Don Meliton (25 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Si los hispanchistas de verdad sienten a los hermanos de hispanoamérica como iguales y no como a ganado que pastorear creo que deberían respetar a un continente que simplemente quiere buscar su camino, y que no pasa precisamente por el que les marcamos los españoles con nuestro catolicismo. Ya no ,porque han concluido que conduce a miseria y destrucción.



Si no los pastoreamos nosotros, otros lo haran y sabes que con otros me refiero a la semilla del diablo, a los hijos de Rosa Maria, a los satanicos anglosajones. 

Debemos protegerlos.


----------



## Gothaus (25 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> No me parece muy distinto ser nordicista de ser panchizante, como dices. Ambas posturas me parecen iguales. Ambas razas -tanto la cobrissa como la vinkinga, si me permites la simplificación de los extremos para entendernos rápidamente- están a miles de años luz de la cultura española y no sé si en este contexto podemos incluso hablar de raza española, entendida como unos rasgos físicos sí, pero también como un concepto cultural, como una tradición de la que el cristianismo -el catolicismo- forma parte importante.
> Lo ha explicado por ahí el Ariki, que lo explica además muy bien. Un pueblo que quiere dejar de ser lo que es para abrir paso únicamente al "repoblador" proveniente de otro país, es un pueblo destinado a la desaparición y además merece el exterminio. Eso es de ser traidores. La patria es el suelo que pisamos, las personas que habitan ese suelo y la cultura que nace en ese suelo.
> Un blanco es un blanco, no necesita explicación. España es un país blanco pero con una tradición de mucha gente de paso. Es que geográficamente hemos sido el recibidor de entrada de americanos, de moros, de africanos... Muchos van de paso, pero otros se han quedado. Y eso es lo que hay. ¿Significa eso que hay que abrir las puertas a todo el mundo? Ni hablar. Pero de ninguna manera. No queremos invasiones ni silenciosas ni con armas. Lo que pasa es que esto explícaselo a los progres, a los robobos, a cualquier lobotomizaddo por los medios de comunicación, no hace falta decírselo a los tradis.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo en todo menos en lo del negro, en general. Un negro, igual sí; porque, al final, se acaba asimilando y no produce un impacto destacable en el conjunto de la población. Pero quinientos mil negros, ni de coña, por mucho que se intente que se asimilen.

El ejemplo son los gitanos, los judíos o los chinatowns. Son culturas que no se asimilan, ni quieren. Pero ponga usted aquí a cualquier blanco europeo. No ya sólo la tercera generación, sino que la segunda ya se asimila completamente y se olvida casi por completo de su cultura de origen. Además de ser difícilmente distinguible del resto de la población, tanto por aspecto físico como por costumbres y cultura.

Edito: por no hablar de los moromierdas y follacabras en general.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Abr 2017)

Ya no hace falta, acabo de sacarle del ignore para meter a uno que se dedicaba a poner en boca mía cosas que no sostengo (para cuadrar sus apaleamientos de muñeco).

No significa eso, Dios me libre, que vaya a reparar en sus bobás... pero es la regla de sacar un barrabás para meter a otro.



Bujix dijo:


> Todavía no te has enterado de que más de la mitad de África es musulmana.
> Te spoiloreo por Bernaldo.
> 
> Pd. Yo no te he mandado nunca ningún privado. Me habrás confundido con otra persona.


----------



## Renato (25 Abr 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Si no los pastoreamos nosotros, otros lo haran y sabes que con otros me refiero a la semilla del diablo, a los hijos de Rosa Maria, a los satanicos anglosajones.
> 
> Debemos protegerlos.



Tu no vas a pastorear nada, en todo caso lo haría el vaticano. Estamos nosotros como para ir de sobrados por el mundo cuando ni siquiera podemos crear unidad en nuestro propio país ni jamás hemos tenido papas al servicio de la corona española como sí los tuvo Francia cuando era el país católico que quitaba y ponía papas durante siglos e incluso cambió la sede de Roma a Aviñón. Así yo también me apunto a ser católico, si tuviéramos a un papado que actuara de putilla de España, pero creo que la relación entre España y el Vaticano ha sido más bien a la inversa, salvo paréntesis como el reinado de Carlos V. Su hijo volvió a ser un pelele del neo-senado romano...


España siempre podrá entenderse con los países hispanoamericanos mientras existan élites blancas dirigiéndolos que hablen español, indpendientemente de su religión. ¿O es que un alemán católico tiene más en común con un hispanchista católico que con un alemán protestante?


----------



## Don Meliton (25 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Tu no vas a pastorear nada, en todo caso lo haría el vaticano. Estamos nosotros como para ir de sobrados por el mundo cuando ni siquiera podemos crear unidad en nuestro propio país ni jamás hemos tenido papas al servicio de la corona española como sí los tuvo Francia cuando era el país católico que quitaba y ponía papas durante siglos e incluso cambió la sede de Roma a Aviñón. Así yo también me apunto a ser católico, si tuviéramos a un papado que actuara de putilla de España, pero creo que la relación entre España y el Vaticano ha sido más bien a la inversa, salvo paréntesis como el reinado de Carlos V. Su hijo volvió a ser un pelele del neo-senado romano...
> 
> 
> España siempre podrá entenderse con los países hispanoamericanos mientras existan élites blancas dirigiéndolos que hablen español, indpendientemente de su religión. ¿O es que un alemán católico tiene más en común con un hispanchista católico que con un alemán protestante?



Tu preguntas y yo te respondo, sabes de sobra por donde van los tiros y a que se debe la expansion de doctrinas hereticas en hispanoamerica. 

Proteger se puede hacer de muchos modos, vale que no lo estemos haciendo pero mas de lo que hacemos lo podriamos hacer si nos propusieramos hacerlo. Mas que nada por que con no hacer, ya estariamos haciendo algo.


----------



## Bernaldo (25 Abr 2017)

España no está ahora en condiciones de ayudar a muchos más que a sí misma. De hecho, ya se están importando curas polacos. Pero, sí, que la revitalización de España terminará por ayudar y colaborar con otras naciones, seguro. 

Esa es una de las ideas.

Lo de las sectas evangélicas está claro que está planificado para producir disgregación en América, minar, desestructurar. 

Lo mismo que está sucediendo en España de diversos modos, tenemos varios agentes en este mismo hilo (unos inconscientemente, otros con toda la intención).

Date en cuenta el absurdo debate con que se encuentran los propios identitarios. Ni siquiera parten de cero en ese aspecto, cuando en otros países dan cosas por sentadas. El caos es total... (el remate es lo de la lideresa del HSM).



carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Tu preguntas y yo te respondo, sabes de sobra por donde van los tiros y a que se debe la expansion de doctrinas hereticas en hispanoamerica.
> 
> Proteger se puede hacer de muchos modos, vale que no lo estemos haciendo pero mas de lo que hacemos lo podriamos hacer si nos propusieramos hacerlo. Mas que nada por que con no hacer, ya estariamos haciendo algo.


----------



## Gothaus (25 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> España no está ahora en condiciones de ayudar a muchos más que a sí misma. De hecho, ya se están importando curas polacos. Pero, sí, que la revitalización de España terminará por ayudar y colaborar con otras naciones, seguro.
> 
> Esa es una de las ideas.
> 
> ...



Yo soy ateo, pero veo cómo se extiende el evangelicalismo entre los gitanos y los panchos que hay en España y esto me parece un peligro, y no tenemos el nivel que hay en Sudamérica. Yo creo que son una secta peligrosa por el descrebramiento que produce en la gente y por la división que puede producir en las naciones. Los veo como un "show" de televisión norteamericano.


----------



## Bujix (25 Abr 2017)

En América siempre ha habido muchísimo movimiento sectario. Pero muchísimo más en América del Norte que en América del Sur. Una vez leí por curiosidad el tema de la cienciología porque la gente lo nombraba muchísimo y a raíz de ahí encontré lecturas de sectas en general y curiosamente la población americana es la más proclive a este tipo de movimientos por su naturaleza confiada, por el materialismo también, porque allí hay más dinero y los sectarios lo saben, etc. 
Las sectas de América del Sur están unidas a ritos satánicos, brujería, supersticiones, etc. como continuación de las religiones primitivas y porque el nivel de incultura en algunos sectores de la población es enorme.
En Europa solo hay unos pocos que vean bien eso de curas trannys, lesbianas y carnavales parroquianos similares. Es un esperpento que la gente normal ve con auténtico horror.
Alguien decía antes que un alemán se integraría en España mejor que un negro y en teoría debería ser así puesto que compartimos moneda, idioma- ¿quién no habla inglés?-, "democracia" -o caricatura de democracia-, etc. Sin embargo, las colonias de alemanes del sur de España o de las Islas Baleares no se mezclan con españoles ni de casualidad. No nos reconocen como iguales. Han trasladado su mentalidad autista a un lugar con sol del que les sobran sus habitantes.
Así que es otro dato más para pensar que los adoradores de nórdicos y de curas travelos lo tendrían muy crudo para plantear un futuro blanquicista genético en España.
Los únicos alemanes, holandeses-muy pocos- y noruegos que se mezclan con españoles son los poquísimos católicos que vienen a vivir a España. 
Porque no nos puede la cerrazón mental, pienso yo que será por eso.


----------



## Renato (25 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> Los únicos alemanes, holandeses-muy pocos- y noruegos que se mezclan con españoles son los poquísimos católicos que vienen a vivir a España.
> Porque no nos puede la cerrazón mental, pienso yo que será por eso.



Si es que os puede el morbo de la mezcla... Me importará a mi con quienes se mezclen los alemanes que vienen a España hoyga.


----------



## Gothaus (25 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> En América siempre ha habido muchísimo movimiento sectario. Pero muchísimo más en América del Norte que en América del Sur. Una vez leí por curiosidad el tema de la cienciología porque la gente lo nombraba muchísimo y a raíz de ahí encontré lecturas de sectas en general y curiosamente la población americana es la más proclive a este tipo de movimientos por su naturaleza confiada, por el materialismo también, porque allí hay más dinero y los sectarios lo saben, etc.
> Las sectas de América del Sur están unidas a ritos satánicos, brujería, supersticiones, etc. como continuación de las religiones primitivas y porque el nivel de incultura en algunos sectores de la población es enorme.
> En Europa solo hay unos pocos que vean bien eso de curas trannys, lesbianas y carnavales parroquianos similares. Es un esperpento que la gente normal ve con auténtico horror.
> Alguien decía antes que un alemán se integraría en España mejor que un negro y en teoría debería ser así puesto que compartimos moneda, idioma- ¿quién no habla inglés?-, "democracia" -o caricatura de democracia-, etc. Sin embargo, *las colonias de alemanes* del sur de España o de las Islas Baleares no se mezclan con españoles ni de casualidad. No nos reconocen como iguales. Han trasladado su mentalidad autista a un lugar con sol del que les sobran sus habitantes.
> ...



Ahí ha dado con la raíz del problema: colonias de extranjeros o inmigración masiva, a partir de un cierto número, de extranjeros en contraposición con la inmigración individual. Da igual de la nacionalidad y cultura que sean. Si permite usted que entre mucha gente de una determinada nacionalidad, se agruparán naturalmente en torno a un núcleo Y en determinadas áreas geográficas. Y es natural que así ocurra.

Por eso se necesita una política inmigratoria seria.

Pero, aún así, es más fácil integrar a un europeo que a un no europeo. Y es más fácil integrar a un sudamericano blanco cuyos antepasados sean españoles que a cualquier otro ser del mundo. Y, como nos han demostrado, los mestizos e indios sudamericanos son también más complicados de integrar. Aparte de que yo no me quiero mezclar con una raza tan fea, claro.

Que España no tiene que ser 100% pura. Eso es absurdo. Pero sí hay que mantener cierta homogeneidad racial y cultural y mirar muy bien a quién metemos y las compatibilidades o falta de ellas. Que estamos metiendo a lo peor y más arrastrado del mundo, no a genios científicos ni a ingenieros.


----------



## Bujix (25 Abr 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Ahí ha dado con la raíz del problema: colonias de extranjeros o inmigración masiva, a partir de un cierto número, de extranjeros en contraposición con la inmigración individual. Da igual de la nacionalidad y cultura que sean. Si permite usted que entre mucha gente de una determinada nacionalidad, se agruparán naturalmente en torno a un núcleo Y en determinadas áreas geográficas. Y es natural que así ocurra.
> 
> Por eso se necesita una política inmigratoria seria.
> 
> ...



En esto que planteas veo dos asuntos completamente diferentes o más bien un tema que se deriva de otro. 
El primer asunto es eso de la política de inmigración. 
Es que la política de inmigración NO debería existir. No podemos permitir que nos vendan ese cuento. 
Esa "política de inmigración" solo ha sido un bonito disfraz para importar mano de obra esclava a muy bajo precio que ha beneficiado exclusivamente a un grupo de empresas ligadas a los grupos políticos gubernamentales.
Tendríamos que dejar de hablar de política de inmigración y no permitir que ninguna empresa que financia a partidos políticos se enriquezca dando trabajo a esclavos. 
Y la segunda cuestión que veo de esto son las consecuencias que se derivan de ese primer punto.
Queramos o no, ha habido muchísima importación de mano de obra esclava con lo que eso lleva consigo. Hay generaciones ya enteras de gente hija de inmigrantes nacida en España que se considera española a pesar de ser "cobrisa" o china o lo que sea. Te hablo de inmigrante casado con española o español casado con inmigrante.
Esa gente -los hijos de español y extranjero- no han dejado de trabajar, no han dejado de estudiar, vive lo que vivimos, es exactamente igual que nosotros. Y simplemente por su tono de piel o porque ellos mismos son hijos de gente esclava les vamos a decir que NO son españoles?? pero si no han conocido otro país ni quieren irse de aquí!! Eso no tiene lugar. Como dices, es imposible la pureza en España. 
Esos son unos.
Pero hay otros, que son los delincuentes. Los que han venido siguiendo la estela de los que trabajan. Y esos, los delincuentes, me da igual que sean cobrisos que alemanes, que rusos, que españoles con coleta y cheposos, esos DEBERÍAN SER DEPORTADOS YA de España. Por traidores, pro vagos, por sanguijuelas, etc. Porque han sido cómplices del robo, del engaño, de la esquilmación de la patria para enriquecimiento personal de unos pocos. 


Política de inmigración no. Si hay alguien que quiera trabajar en España en lo que sea, que venga. Pero no a base de bajar sueldos y destrozar la economía. Que venga con las condiciones de trabajo que nos interesan a todos, no a los ladrones empresarios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (26 Abr 2017)

Entro y veo a los ñordicistas que siguen encantados con haber elegido su opción de prostituirse con el ñordico dado que su universo de posibilidades se reduce a esa opción y la otra alternativa es ser pasto de las mafias nigerianas de trata. Es el perfecto dualismo que brota en la constitución psiquica del cuck, la de elegir entre dos formas tremendamente degeneradas, que representan la totalidad ontologica del universo. Por supuesto le acusarán de haber elegido la otra opción del enfermizo dualismo que ellos manejan. 

Es un cosa mental, de un proceso neurodegenerativo que trasforma la neurona en Serrín. No tiene remedio cabal ni civilizado.


----------



## Glasterthum (26 Abr 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Entro y veo a los ñordicistas que siguen encantados con haber elegido su opción de prostituirse con el ñordico dado que su universo de posibilidades se reduce a esa opción y la otra alternativa es ser pasto de las mafias nigerianas de trata. Es el perfecto dualismo que brota en la constitución psiquica del cuck, la de elegir entre dos formas tremendamente degeneradas, que representan la totalidad ontologica del universo. Por supuesto le acusarán de haber elegido la otra opción del enfermizo dualismo que ellos manejan.
> 
> Es un cosa mental, de un proceso neurodegenerativo que trasforma la neurona en Serrín. No tiene remedio cabal ni civilizado.



Y yo creo que puede ser más simple: simples acomplejados, fruto del pútrido sistema educativo actual.

No te niego que son degenerados, pero esto puede derivar de lo anterior.


----------



## Don Meliton (26 Abr 2017)

El señor de esta tierra dijo:


> Para eso estamos los criollos; los verdaderos descendientes de los colonos, conquistadores y señores de esta tierra ("descendientes de sangre"). Me hace gracia la visión tan diferente que tiene un español sobre estos temas -la descubrí al entrar al este foro-.
> Nosotros tenemos la sensación que es nuestra tierra, que Europa y Usa no pintan nada aquí, se nos enseña que los criollos sacamos a los peninsulares de esta tierra (y son los criollos los que aún gobiernan), que fueron nuestros antepasados los que conquistaron está tierra; que los españoles actuales poco tienen que ver con eso (los pueblos indígenas lo ven distinto, odian a los españoles actuales; en general no son muy queridos por aquí)
> 
> Aquí hay un problema, y es justamente que los criollos se sienten por encima de los indígenas y mestizos (ejemplo México donde los blancos gobiernan) y sus políticas siempre han ido para beneficio de los suyos. Esto no pasa en los pueblos con mayoría blanca.
> ...



Gracias por tu vision desde aquellas tierras. Yo, como mucha gente en Espanya descendemos de lo que se llama indianos, gente que ayudo a que aquellas tierras fueran lo que son hoy, por lo que sentimos un sentimiento de orgullo por un lado y tambien de RESPONSABILIDAD por otro (que a veces se torna cabreo de tomo y lomo) 

Lo que pasa en nuestros paises es un problema de perdida de valores, mas llamativo en los del otro lado del Atlantico por la influencia desestabilizadora directa de los grandisimos hijos de puta de los yuesei, pero la situacion en Espanya no es muy diferente, amiguismo, castas, falta de una idea comun, en fin ya sabras de lo que hablo 



> Se intenta crear una "identidad latina" pero muy artificial, con elementos indígenas y negros muy fuertes dejando de lado otros grupos.



Ahivalaostia de que me sonara esto. Identidades de cartonpiedra, cualquiera diria que han salido de la misma mente diabolica. 



> No es lo mismo un Cubano que un Uruguayo, o un peruano que un Argentino. La idea que se tiene del latinoamericano es la un tipo fiestero con "mucho sabol latino".. eso es basura afrodescendiente que nos invade en forma de Reguetoneros. A pesar de eso, si existe una sensación de hermandad entre latinoamericano​s, es difícil explicarlo porque roces si hay.



Si pero no, la division es interesada e introducida artificialmente (vease el comentario de arriba), nosotros tambien tenemos nacionalismos terrunyistas que niega la identidad comun basandose en diferencias superficiales. LA hispanidad no es ese latinismo/reggetonismo del que hablas, pero existe y lo que nos une, mas que lo que nos separa.









---------- Post added 26-abr-2017 at 05:46 ----------




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Entro y veo a los ñordicistas que siguen encantados con haber elegido su opción de prostituirse con el ñordico dado que su universo de posibilidades se reduce a esa opción y la otra alternativa es ser pasto de las mafias nigerianas de trata. Es el perfecto dualismo que brota en la constitución psiquica del cuck, la de elegir entre dos formas tremendamente degeneradas, que representan la totalidad ontologica del universo. Por supuesto le acusarán de haber elegido la otra opción del enfermizo dualismo que ellos manejan.
> 
> Es un cosa mental, de un proceso neurodegenerativo que trasforma la neurona en Serrín. No tiene remedio cabal ni civilizado.



Que propones, camara de gas o embarcarlos en cayucos direccion a Thule?


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Abr 2017)

Muy curiosa situación... justo antes de leer esto acaba de llegar un grupo de mexicanos (todos ellos ingenieros), mestizos, yo diría que más indígenas que caucásicos... que van a ocupar una mesa.
Se pasan presentando en todo el espacio de proyecto (mayor parte alemanes, yo el único espannol) y casi nada más empezar me sennalan a mí diciendo "él también es espannol" (nada más escapársele dice ,ah bueno, vosotros sois mexicanos.. sonrisas, distensión, etc, me presento, superbuen rollo).

La mayoría de mexicanos en esa categoría son gente con la que se puede trabajar muy bien, solo tengo buenas experiencias. La combinación en proyectos internacionales alemanes-mexicanos-espannoles va bastante bien.

Como dice Gotthaus, el problema de Espanna, como en otros país, aparte de lo masivo, es el perfil de inmigrante que ha traído su política y su economía.

Otro rato comento...


----------



## Renato (26 Abr 2017)




----------



## Bernaldo (26 Abr 2017)

Algunos difamadores del Hispanismo/Tradicionalismo desde el sector identitario se dedican a difundir algo así como "hezpanchistas"--> amigos de las bandas/maras, latinquíns, dominicandonpley y todas esas gilipolleces de inspiración USana que proliferan en los ambientes desarraigados, como la enfermedad donde hay mala alimentación e higiene.

Cuando "hispanismo" significa lo contrario, o dicho de otro modo, el latinquinismo es el resultado de deshispanizar grupos humanos(habitualmente procedentes de entornos hispanizados) arrojadosen ambientes aniquiladores de identidad y generadores de nuevas seudoidentidades.

Bernaldo clasificaría el mundo en algo así como:

- colectivos hispanos e hispanizantes.
- colectivos hispanos.
- colectivos en vías de hispanización.
- colectivos deshispanizados.

... más las posibles combinaciones, pero básicamente eso.


Es una falacia, muy a menudo utilizada, el achacarle a la Hispanidad los efectos catastróficos de la deshispanización en grupos humanos previamente hispánicos o a medio hispanizar.

Es tan absurdo como achacarle al Catolicismo las consecuencias de que sus antiguos creyentes abandonen su Fe (abortismo, divorcismo, proeutanasia, ideología de género, etc...). No caballeros, ESO ES LO QUE PASA POR DESCATOLIZARTE no porque en tu día te bautizaran.





Spoiler






carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Gracias por tu vision desde aquellas tierras. Yo, como mucha gente en Espanya descendemos de lo que se llama indianos, gente que ayudo a que aquellas tierras fueran lo que son hoy, por lo que sentimos un sentimiento de orgullo por un lado y tambien de RESPONSABILIDAD por otro (que a veces se torna cabreo de tomo y lomo)
> 
> Lo que pasa en nuestros paises es un problema de perdida de valores, mas llamativo en los del otro lado del Atlantico por la influencia desestabilizadora directa de los grandisimos hijos de puta de los yuesei, pero la situacion en Espanya no es muy diferente, amiguismo, castas, falta de una idea comun, en fin ya sabras de lo que hablo
> 
> ...


----------



## Ov€rdose (26 Abr 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Oye tú. Sí, tú, enana bigotuda marrón & paticorta que odia a las del Este por estar buenas y ser de tez clara.
> 
> La novela ejemplar "La gitanilla" trata sobre UNA NOBLE ESPAÑOLA (traducción: tía blanca de ascendencia celtíbera y goda y sin mácula de razas tercermundistas) que fue secuestrada por gitanos de niña y criada con ellos y obligada a adoptar su estilo de vida.
> 
> ...



Es que precisamente La Gitanilla es el mejor ejemplo del racismo de las sociedades premodernas y lo más brutal es el final:



Spoiler



El noble protagonista mata a unos guardias que le abofetean y cuando se descubre que es noble es* PERDONADO totalmente *por el corregidor



A alguno leyendo a Joseph de Maistre le iba a dar algo, y más papista que él no lo había.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Abr 2017)

Hay que explicar las cosas bien... abofetear a un noble era una ofensa muy, muy grave, de obligada respuesta.



Ov€rdose dijo:


> A alguno leyendo a Joseph de Maistre le iba a dar algo, y más papista que él no lo había.


----------



## El señor de esta tierra (26 Abr 2017)

Crozet dijo:


> Muy buen mensaje. ¿Qué solución propones, si es que la hay?
> 
> Dibujas un verdadero panorama de pérdida de identidad pero también de incapacidad racial de los zambos y mulatos.
> 
> ...



Es complicado, sobretodo con por el tema mestizo/mulato. No se pude definir quién es bueno y quién es malo. Trato a diario con mestizos y mis experiencias son mitad buenas y mitad malas. El comportamiento del mestizo y amerindio (presuntamente sin mezclar) también varía mucho de país a país. Uno pude vivir un tiempo en CD México y convivir con mestizos (cholos en realidad) sin problemas; hay gente con estudios y haciendo su vida como cualquier otro (esto indica que en con las condiciones adecuadas, se pueden adaptar a la vida en sociedad). En la zona narco hay de todo, mestizos, castizos y hasta criollos metidos en narco.
Pero es bajar a centroamérica y el panorama es otro, los países más violentos del mundo, pueblos cholos (aspecto más indígena que blanco)... Costa Rica era la excepción, un país castizo, sin ejército, la democracia más estable de América Latina, y hoy hay más marrones que claros. 
Luego está Colombia y Venezuela y Brasil: Países donde el color de piel engaña; así como te puede asaltar un castizo con el aspecto de James Rodríguez, lo hace otro de aspecto negro. Luego están Bolivia, Ecuador, y Perú (de Paraguay no sé nada); países indígenas con una elite blanca; habrá gente de cuidad, traquila, y gente de campo que que tiene problemas para adaptarse (son muy bebedores). Por último Chile, Uruguay y Nargentina, países blanco/castizos pero en descenso. Hay mucho Judío camuflado. 
Tengo la teoría que la sangre amerindia no es excesivamente perjudicial, que lo que tiene mal a esta tierra es el aporte negro diluido en toda la región (sobretodo en las islas). Que la violencia de las maras se debe a aporte de negro; que la violencia de muchos colombianos (aún los de piel clara) se debe al aporte negro. La "cultura" negra también hace estragos; es más, la cultura del Regueton viene siendo lo mismo que la mierda del hip-hop o Rap en USA; es cáncer!!! 

Si tengo que nombrar el principal culpable: Cultura y Sangre negra (la mayoría diluida).
Hay un tipo de mestizo que uno con solo verlo sabe si es de confiar o no; es algo en la forma del cráneo y el rostro; no puedo definirlo pero uno lo siente. 

Hablando de forma realista, no hay nada que hacer. Yo vivo totalmente derroido porque no tengo raza o un pueblo con el cual identicarme. Lo único​ que no me permito perder son los valores como la justicia, honradez, orden, compasión y creer en el esfuerzo. 

Ordenar a los pueblos por raza, castas etc, es irreal en estos tiempos (a los únicos que dejaría en paz son a los países tipo Perú y Bolivia, son sus tierras los indios sin mayoría, que sigan su propio camino).

Lo único que queda es premiar los buenos valores!
Premiar la inteligencia, premiar la honradez, impulsar la meritocracia!! El día que esos valores dominen; no habrá lugar para cultura negra y genes dañinos. Ese ostracismo hará que en primer lugar desaparezca esa cultura basura; el resto lo hace la selección natural.. Los individuos portadores de esos antivalores ya no serán atractivos y sus genes poco a poco se borraran.

Soy agnostico, pero reconozco la superioridad de la hispanidad y los valores cristianos.


----------



## Renato (26 Abr 2017)

El señor de esta tierra dijo:


> Premiar la inteligencia, premiar la honradez, impulsar la meritocracia!! El día que esos valores dominen; no habrá lugar para cultura negra y genes dañinos. Ese ostracismo hará que en primer lugar desaparezca esa cultura basura; el resto lo hace la selección natural.. Los individuos portadores de esos antivalores ya no serán atractivos y sus genes poco a poco se borraran.



Es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola. Esos valores nunca predominarán en Hispanoamérica por los genes negroides y la mala influencia que representan en los demás individuos.


----------



## El señor de esta tierra (26 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola. Esos valores nunca predominarán en Hispanoamérica por los genes negroides y la mala influencia que representan en los demás individuos.



Lo sé, pero es eso diseñar algún algún laboratorio clandestino un virus castrador que... Mejor no sigo ::

A mí lo que me indigna es la acogida de los blancos por esos valores. No solo blancos de Latinoamérica, sino en todo el mundo. Por lo que leo, en España la cultura Regueton (negra disfrazada) está tomando mucha fuerza. 

A mí mis amigos blancos una vez me preguntaron que por qué no me gustan las morenas, que a los blancos nos tienen que gustar las morenas porque los opuestos se atraen.


----------



## Don Meliton (26 Abr 2017)

A el senyor de esta tierra.

A que crees que se debe la excepcion costarricense?


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Abr 2017)

En el folclore español, uno de los adjetivos para ensalzar la belleza de una joven es el de "morena".

Comprobable. El nordicista que lo niegue tiene muy fácil comprobarlo.



Spoiler






El señor de esta tierra dijo:


> Lo sé, pero es eso diseñar algún algún laboratorio clandestino un virus castrador que... Mejor no sigo ::
> 
> A mí lo que me indigna es la acogida de los blancos por esos valores. No solo blancos de Latinoamérica, sino en todo el mundo. Por lo que leo, en España la cultura Regueton (negra disfrazada) está tomando mucha fuerza.
> 
> A mí mis amigos blancos una vez me preguntaron que por qué no me gustan las morenas, que a los blancos nos tienen que gustar las morenas porque los opuestos se atraen.


----------



## El señor de esta tierra (26 Abr 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> A el senyor de esta tierra.
> 
> A que crees que se debe la excepcion costarricense?



Siempre se dijo que porque la mayoría de la población era castiza/blanca. 

Similar a lo que se ve en este vídeo del 47, Min 2:225
Costa Rica, un viaje en 1947 - YouTube

Una empresa americana (por eso dije lo de los gringos) trajo 19 mil negros, el impacto fue brutal en una población de menos de un millón. Se trató de contener y al principio no tenían​ ciudadanía y tenían prohibido entrar a la zona blanca pero el 49 se quitó eso. Luego, en la últimos 30 años la entrada masiva de centroamecarínos terminó de hundir todo. Entraron durante el boom neoliberal - órdenes de Washington dadas a los descendientes de los judíos polacos en el poder- ; muchos como refugiados. 
Hoy el 9-12% de la población es inmigrante, y si a eso le sumamos sus hijos y nietos; más del 70% de la población es marrón. En un país de 5 millones, un millon son centroamericanos legales (350 mil)e ilegales. Gringos hay 100 mil.

Hoy es así (el aporte negro está en todos)


----------



## Renato (26 Abr 2017)

Bueno, fue bonita mientras duró la excepción costarricense. Siempre será recordada como la prueba de lo bien que puede funcionar un país hispano fiel a cierta pulcritud racial blanca.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Abr 2017)

Si andas por ambientes degradados es comprensible que tu visión de la Hispanidad sea eso.

Hispanidad, como ya he explicado, no es el resultatet del deterioro originado con su ausencia o erradicación.

Si le pones una bomba a la Sagrada Familia y a la media hora pasas por ahí diciendo que vaya basura de obra... estás pretendiendo engañar.

PD: Por cierto, Bernaldo es un hacha para estos casos, al final a comer con ellos, la chica de Querétaro resultó nieta de un Cántabro de los instalados en Guatemala (dígole, seguro que era lebaniego... averígualo y me dices).




Arrekarallo dijo:


> Entiendo que si tratas con ingenieros en ambientes oficinistas, tu visión de la "hispanidad" sea más idílica, intelectual, elitista y torremarfilista que la de un currela español que tiene que convivir con el mundo "hispano" en Carabanchel y escuchar su magnífica música en cada garito de nuestra muy hispánica capital.
> 
> Yo mismo, paseándome por un barrio hispánico de Madrid hace más de 4 años, encontré esto:


----------



## Bujix (26 Abr 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Subjetivo hasta que se invente el orgullómetro.
> 
> 
> 1- Criticas a los que hablaron de traer nórdicas porque eso diluiría la sangre española mediante el mestizaje.
> ...



Era un AVISO. You know?

Porque no es a mí a quien debe importar con quién se juntan holandeses, alemanes y noruegos, sino a los BLANQUICISTAS adoradores de vikingos rubios que creen que van a poder hacer frente común con ellos. Las lorzas eslavas prefieren rabaco negroide, que es que NO os enteráis. Y vuelvo al mensaje del OP y a los millones de mensajes que he puesto en este hilo: el MITO de la pureza blanquicista de la raza es un cuento que os habéis tragado hasta dentro porque *la adorada raza blanca de los pueblos del norte de Europa no quiere seguir siendo blanca nada más que en vuestra imaginación.* Son la esencia destilada del CUCKISMO a la máxima potencia. 






PD: Yo critico a los PAGAFANTAS, PLANCHABRAGAS, LAMETACONES de las lorzas eslavas.


----------



## BGA (26 Abr 2017)

Me pregunto cuál sería la opinión de un inglés, holandés, belga y hasta francés, si les preguntaran si prefieren una inmigración masiva de españoles o de nacionales de sus respectivos imperios.

No lo se, solo me lo pregunto y casi apostaría a que al margen de las urgencias actuales al respecto de la islamización, preferirían meter en casa a gentes educadas bajo su influencia y compartiendo la misma lengua que al enemigo marrón ibérico. ¿Que no?.

¿O creen que esos "nórdicos" van a aceptar mejor guetos españoles (al fin y al cabo, son el primer efecto de la inmigración masiva) que otros guetos sobre los que seguro, seguirían sintiendo un cierto ascendente precisamente por considerarlos un poco como de su propiedad?

Subyace en estas cuestiones una afinidad cultural, aunque sea lejana, que en los afectos y rencores encuentra su primera expresión, antes incluso que la raza. También sería posible que el espíritu "progre", tan infiltrado en nuestra sociedad, obrara el milagro de arrancar más simpatías humanitarias por quien consideras netamente inferior que por aquellos en los que ves un enemigo potencial y peor aún, si esa enemistad antigua ha influido en la formación "espiritual" de sus nacionales.

Porque mucho hablar de nosotros, de lo que deberíamos hacer y no hacemos, y de lo que pensamos y no deberíamos pensar... ¿Qué dicen ellos acerca de nosotros antes una disyuntiva parecida?. ¿De verdad creen que van a preferir a unos "toritos" soberbios o a sus familiares mascotas de cualquier lugar de la tierra?.

Entre "iguales", tonterías las justas. Esa es la cuestión. Si no te sientes inferior, escucharás lo que tenga que decirte pero si asumes de partida esa inferioridad, te adelantarás a las exigencias del amo con intención de agradarle.

Tanto insistir en que seamos nosotros los que "adoptemos" una cosmovisión paritaria a la suya sin que ellos nos la demanden, al menos de manera abierta, es como aceptar un camino de "iniciación" que obraría otro milagro: que dejaran de vernos como sus enemigos pero... ¿también como sus iguales?.

La diferencia entre las dos posiciones más potentes en este tipo de hilos, vuelve a ser "existencial": una "idea" auspiciada desde las enjundias del espíritu, frente a la materialización en ideas de unos hechos materiales que resultan del abandono del espíritu. La dialéctica entre no dejar de mirar más allá o hacerse cargo de la "realidad" del acá inmediato. 

Idealismo frente a pragmatismo.

Diría que el español prototipo, es una mezcla entre idealista universal (Quijote) y pragmático local (Sancho). Que el alemán es idealista local; que el inglés es pragmático universal; que el francés no sabe o no contesta y que el italiano, es idealista y pragmático local.

Entiéndase local como para uno mismo; de puertas para adentro. Un yo me lo guiso, yo me lo como de toda la vida.

Si este "croquis" fuera certero, cabe preguntarse: ¿es posible "crear" un nuevo español, idealista al estilo alemán y pragmático al estilo anglo-judío? ¿No es acaso eso mismo lo que nos están "susurrando" al oído nuestros "compatriotas"? ¿En Alemania e Inglaterra les estarán sugiriendo que sean idealistas de manera más universal y con menos ímpetu por imponer su pragmatismo universal a todo el mundo respectivamente?.

No. Los que tenemos que hacer el esfuerzo somos nosotros y toda resistencia, por bien justificada que esté, no será fruto sino de nuestros complejos...


----------



## Rob1984 (26 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> Era un AVISO. You know?
> 
> Porque no es a mí a quien debe importar con quién se juntan holandeses, alemanes y noruegos, sino a los BLANQUICISTAS adoradores de vikingos rubios que creen que van a poder hacer frente común con ellos. Las lorzas eslavas prefieren rabaco negroide, que es que NO os enteráis. Y vuelvo al mensaje del OP y a los millones de mensajes que he puesto en este hilo: el MITO de la pureza blanquicista de la raza es un cuento que os habéis tragado hasta dentro porque *la adorada raza blanca de los pueblos del norte de Europa no quiere seguir siendo blanca nada más que en vuestra imaginación.* Son la esencia destilada del CUCKISMO a la máxima potencia.
> 
> ...



Siento decepcionarte pero las nordicas y las eslavas no tocan a un moro o a un negro a no ser que sea un jeque o el príncipe de Zamunda ni con un puntero láser, pueden que sean progres pero no gilipollas....

Y ese planteamiento aunque tenga una gran parte de verdad, carece de toda honestidad.

Si fueras una polaca o una mujer húngara, te aplaudiria y te daria mi like, pero ahora mismo ningun europeo occidental, ninguno, tiene autoridad moral para dar lecciones de follanegrismo a otro Occidental, te recuerdo que en España el 100% de nuestro parlamento esta formado por partidos abiertamente pro-inmigración e islamización y eso no lo han votado los cucks nordicos, ha sido el grueso de españoles que le siguen diciendo abiertamente a nuestra clase politica que quieren mas chinos, mas africanos y mas islam. 

Los nordicos, al menos ya tienen partidos patriotas organizados y militarizados y con una intención de voto cada vez mayor en las encuestas y lo mismo pasa en Francia, Alemania Italia, Grecia, Holanda, Austria, Dinamarca, UK, todos ellos tienen represetación identidaria en la Eurocámara, y si te fijas algunos son tan mediterráneos como nosotros, asi que yo con estos datos en mano te puedo decir que los nordicos son unos cucks, pero los españoles somos sus mas directos competidores.

Aqui en España hemos tenido hasta ayuntamientos con pancartas de Welcome Refugee sabiendo muchos que eran impostores que venian a chupar teta ¿y que hemos hecho? nada, quejarnos por internet y mirar para otro lado. ¿Pero no quedamos en que eran los nordicos los cucks? :cook:

Y lo peor no es eso, lo peor es que salvo los 4 gatos que conocemos burbuja o algun foro tipo forocoches, practicamente nadie se cuestiona las politicas inmigratorias tan irresponsables que hemos tenido, como andar regalando nacionalidades con el bonobus y como si aqui pudieramos permitirlo con el paro y la crisis que hay.

La agenda globalista se esta aplicando por igual en Europa Occidental y estamos todos tragandonos esa mierda como tontitos, los suecos que hasta hace 20 años esteribilizaban a gitanos y lapones para mantener su pureza racial, ahora aplican al dedillo todo lo que el poder oculto manda a sus gobernantes, y eso no es porque se hayan vuelto gilipollas de la noche a la mañana, sino por que es alli y solo alli donde mas se ha introducido el veneno marxista en sus tierras, el problema sueco o aleman (alli, ni hace falta que los jews se esfuerzen, van a estar chantajeados con el Holocuento hasta el año 2300) no es tanto es un problema de raza sino de propaganda.


----------



## BGA (26 Abr 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Deja de traspolar tus fantasías sexuales a las mujeres de etnias ajenas.
> 
> 
> Los hay que sí y los hay que no. A ver si dejamos las generalizaciones infantiles emocionales para las revistas del corazón y las tertulias de marujas gritonas menea tríceps gelatinosos.
> ...



Que las cosas sean mucho más complejas, no quiere decir que en lo subrayado, se aprecie una verdad sincera por su parte a pesar de su intento por parecer sarcástico.

De todos modos, no ha tocado ni de refilón mi mensaje. Se limita, sarcásticamente, a repetir una y otra vez lo mismo.

Por cierto, el Niger Garage ese ¿qué opina de España y Gibraltar?. 



> El comportamiento de España en la frontera con Gibraltar es 100% en contra de la legislación de la UE. Me pregunto si en realidad se hará algo al respecto.



Éste prefiere un jamaicano a un español, se ponga usted como se ponga... a menos que el español deje de serlo y haga las genuflexiones necesarias que le convenzan de que por su sangre "mental"ya no fluye la de los viejos enemigos...


----------



## Rob1984 (26 Abr 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Me pregunto cuál sería la opinión de un inglés, holandés, belga y hasta francés, si les preguntaran si prefieren una inmigración masiva de españoles o de nacionales de sus respectivos imperios.



Yo no veo que salgan noticias por ningún lado de españoles violando, poniendo bombas, o trapicheando con drogas en Paris, Londres o Amsterdan. ¿Lo has visto tu?




BGA dijo:


> No lo se, solo me lo pregunto y casi apostaría a que al margen de las urgencias actuales al respecto de la islamización, preferirían meter en casa a gentes educadas bajo su influencia y compartiendo la misma lengua que al enemigo marrón ibérico. ¿Que no?.



Ya bueno y si mi abuelita tiene ruedas se convierte en una bicicleta, pensar a estar alturas que los moros y negros todavía estan a tiempo de integrarse por haber sido antiguas colonias es vivir en los mundos de yupi...



BGA dijo:


> ¿O creen que esos "nórdicos" van a aceptar mejor guetos españoles (al fin y al cabo, son el primer efecto de la inmigración masiva) que otros guetos sobre los que seguro, seguirían sintiendo un cierto ascendente precisamente por considerarlos un poco como de su propiedad?



Noruega esta petada de españoles y alli nos tienen por gente simpatica y decente (aunque algo ruidosos), pero oye si conoces algun Spanskland no-go donde solo vivan españoles, es el momento de decirlo..

Nuestros expatriados que emigran a Escandinavia, no son del perfil del moro/negroide cazarecompensas, alli como mucho viviran 3-4 meses en la barriada multicultural de turno y al poco que prosperen se iran a vivir a barrios mas tranquilos, es lo que tiene el emigrar con un contrato bajo el brazo y con intención de integrarte y prosperar, que a la larga te da una buena reputación.



BGA dijo:


> La diferencia entre las dos posiciones más potentes en este tipo de hilos, vuelve a ser "existencial": una "idea" auspiciada desde las enjundias del espíritu, frente a la materialización en ideas de unos hechos materiales que resultan del abandono del espíritu. La dialéctica entre no dejar de mirar más allá o hacerse cargo de la "realidad" del acá inmediato.
> 
> Idealismo frente a pragmatismo.



Exacto, idealismo, idealizar y creer que por los argelinos fraceses o los pakistanies británicos se iban a integrar porque eran antiguas colonias es ser de lo mas idealistas, exportar ingenierios antiespañoles calvinistas pensado que no se iban a integrar porque "zomos medioh moros", ya no es ser realista, sino un inconsciente total (esto no lo digo por ti), al final el tiempo como siempre pone a cada uno en su lugar.



BGA dijo:


> No. Los que tenemos que hacer el esfuerzo somos nosotros y toda resistencia, por bien justificada que esté, no será fruto sino de nuestros complejos...



La resistencia en si no debe de tener como finalidad propagar una idea hispanista, sino mejorar las condiciones del país y de los españoles por muy descabellada que sea para vosotros, tan simple como eso.


----------



## Renato (26 Abr 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Noruega esta petada de españoles y alli nos tienen por gente simpatica y decente (aunque algo ruidosos), pero oye si conoces algun Spanskland No-Go donde solo vivan españoles, es el momento de decirlo..
> .




Eso por suerte para los tradis tiene arreglo. Ya verás cuando empiecen a emigrar los descendientes de los hermanos cobrisos que han nacido en España y tienen nacionalidad española...


----------



## BGA (26 Abr 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Yo no veo que salgan noticias por ningún lado de españoles violando, poniendo bombas, o trapicheando con drogas en Paris, Londres o Amsterdan. ¿Lo has visto tu? Creo que eso responde a tu pregunta.



No, responde a su tangencial manera de abordar mi pregunta. Noruega no es la mejor referencia del nordicismo militante, además que nunca hemos sido enemigos que yo sepa.



> Ya bueno y si mi abuelita tiene ruedas se convierte en una bicicleta, pensar a estar alturas que los moros y negros todavía estan a tiempo de integrarse por haber sido antiguas colonias es vivir en los mundos de yupi...



Si su abuela tuviera ruedas, no sería su abuela. No he dicho nada de integración. Responde usted a sus propias obsesiones.


> Noruega esta petada de españoles y alli nos tienen por gente simpatica y decente (aunque algo ruidosos), pero oye si conoces algun Spanskland No-Go donde solo vivan españoles, es el momento de decirlo..



Me remito al primer párrafo.



> Nuestros expatriados que emigran a Escandinavia, no son del perfil del moro/negroide cazarecompensas, alli como mucho viviran 3-4 meses en la barriada multicultural de turno y al poco que prosperen se iran a vivir a barrios mas tranquilos, es lo que tiene el emigrar con un contrato bajo el brazo y con intención de integrarte y prosperar, que a la larga te da una buena reputación.



Estoy hablando de otra cosa.



> Aqui nadie se siente inferior, decir cosas positivas no de los nordicos no te convierte en un follarubios. Es de lo más obvio.



No se usted, pero muchos opinan que toda diferencia que mantengamos a ultranza de Europa, no hace menos europeos y más folla... (ponga lo mejor que se le ocurra)



> Exacto, idealismo, idealizar y creer que por los argelinos o los pakistanies se iban a integrar porque eran antiguas colonias es ser de lo mas idealistas, exportar ingenierios antiespañoles calvinistas pensado que no se iban a integrar porque "zomos medioh moros" a los de arriba, ya no es ser realista, sino gilipollas de remate, al final el tiempo pone a cada uno en su lugar.



El idealismo no asume necesariamente lo imposible. Estresa la realidad elevándola a un nivel superior. El ejemplo que pone de su versión del idealismo, obedece a sus obsesiones. Mi idealismo es quijotesco: hacer mejores cosas con lo que se tiene, con lo que "es" mientras no se demuestre lo contrario. El pragmtismo que describo, es dar por definitivo un estado de cosas sacándolas partido, sin que importe nada más que el beneficio inmediato.



> La resistencia en si no debe de tener como finalidad propagar una idea hispanistas, sino mejorar las condiciones del país y de los españoles, tan simple como eso.



La Resistencia, es "saber" quién eres y mejorarte. ¿Acaso cree que el "ideal" hispánico es contraproducente a una vida mejor en "TODOS" los aspectos?. Le recuerdo que el bien material llevado al extremo, como valor único en manos del pragmático, nos ha traído donde estamos. Cambiar las cosas exige aprender de los errores y corregirlos, no simplemente desear que cambien las cosas... Muchos de los problemas de nuestra sociedad vienen de la aceptación de lo material como sostén único de lo humano lo que nos lleva al humano enfangado en su propia animalidad. La "formas" que funcionan, tienen un fondo del que beben. La formas actuales reflejan que hemos renunciado a seguir abasteciéndonos del manantial que las nutría. Somos, en el mejor de los casos, una balsa de agua en proceso de putrefacción. Nada nuevo y oxigenado nos llega y lo que hay, o está podrido o está desapareciendo. Se está "evaporando".


----------



## Rob1984 (26 Abr 2017)

RLR291036 dijo:


> ¿Nosotros somos los que le "bailamos el agua" al gran capital transnacional de cuño anglo? Vaya cara más dura.



Di que si, que cara mas dura que tienen, si esos apestosos negroides jamaicanos hijos de la pérfida Albión se hubieran entregado a nuestra lengua y a la la Santa Iglesia Apostolica Romana ahora mismo Costa Rica tendria el desarrollo humano y el bienestar social de España, que digo de España, de Canada y Dinamarca juntas!!


----------



## _Random_ (26 Abr 2017)

Me parece interesante traer a colación un coment mío de hace ya tiempo, de cuando estuve recorriendo tierras norteñas:

De entre todos los lugares de España, si alguno se lleva para mí la palma es el centro-norte penínsular: noreste de Castilla la Vieja, La Rioja, ciertas zonas de Navarra..., conservadurismo + buena calidad de vida-desarrollo + un tipo social de cristianoviejuno nada despreciable. Es en esas áreas donde en no pocas ocasiones he visto lo mejor del hombre ibérico en términos de raza. Además es tierra desde la que poder dominar a otras tantas por simple geopolítica.

Allí es donde se vertebró el Poder creador de esa España contra la Media Luna. Si los mass media omiten la historia castellana es precisamente por servir ésta como vector para un resurgir y un despertar nacionales. No deja de ser curioso que las únicas zonas a las que el R78 da protagonismo cultural, sean aquellas donde se impulsan matri-arcadas bereberes. Historias turbias, falsarias y ascopénicas como las de la Andalucía blasinfantina, la Qataruña indepe, o la Vasconia reconvertida en Euskal Diarrea, serían impensables de vivir en un país serio.

La gran olvidada es, curiosamente, la madre de ese contingente de regiones buscando separarse. Es allí además donde natura contempló el embrión de la humanidad blanca, con su legión de refugios prehistóricos. Aún hoy siguen siendo alrededores de valores y de impronta nordoblanca por lo que conozco. El centro-norte siempre ha tenido mucho potencial, por más que la intelheztualidad guste de llamar a sus gentes los rednecks kakakarianos de la piel de toro.

Pues bien. He estado visitando este fin de semana tierras sorianas, allí en el heartland ibérico, y mis anteriores impresiones en zonas cercanas no se equivocaban. Me ha llamado en especial la atención la visita a la Ermita de San Saturio, un noble godo reconvertido a uno de aquellos eremitas ascéticos; esos que después daban lugar al arquetipo de los sabios que descienden de las montañas. Es un lugar enclavado en la propia roca, con numerosos túneles en maridaje con una guarida posteriormente templaria.

En el interior me topé con un escudo real que hablaba sobre los orígenes de la región, y resultó de lo más curioso:

"Tiene la ciudad de Soria por armas un Castillo con un medio Cuerpo de un Rey coronado sobre la Torre del Homenaje, y la inscripción de "Soria Pura cabeza de Extremadura". El Castillo es de plata significadora de su lealtad, y el Campo es de Sangre, por la que derramaron sus hijos en servicio de su Rey y de su Patria. El Rey significa a Don Alonso Octavo el de las Navas, criado en Soria por espacio de cuatro años, en la que se le defendió y amparó, contra la persecución del Rey de León su Tío. La letra tiene dos partes; la primera es *"Soria Pura" que significa Soria la Noble, sin mezcla ni mancha ni mal linaje, sin doblez, firme y constante, depurada y libre de todo vicio, y por la gente que en ella ha habido y hay de sangre limpia y pura*. La segunda parte contiene "Cabeza de Extremadura", que significa ser cabeza de las Tierras y lugares convecinos a los extremos o nacimientos del Río Duero, a que se llamaron antiguamente Extremaduras".

Es una de esas infinitas anécdotas que nos confirman lo que salvo hezpanistas modernos, todos sabíamos: Que hemos sido un país racista; y que de hecho, tenemos una de las tradiciones pro-raza más extensas que se conocen, y mucho más arcaicas que una cuestión völkisch nacida a finales del XIX. La misma patria que hoy supone la vergüenza de Occidente (por delante de una Escandinavia con el identitarismo en alza), fue una vez su mayor punta de lanza contra el tercer mundo. Los españoles necesitan recuperar su memoria, saber quienes fueron, y lo que, incluso en tiempos decadentísimos, sigue significando la palabra "España" en el imaginario colectivo de millones de europeos, de hispanoamericanos y de musulmanes. Todo ello sin empañar la visión del presente y cual es nuestro panorama, evidentemente.

Y adjunto fotos:

















PD:



Arrekarallo dijo:


> La monarquía hispánica *(*)* lo tuvo claro en el Siglo XVIII. Para repoblar las zonas desiertas o inseguras de Andalucía hubieran podido importar esclavos negros, amerindios o filipinos, pero lo que trajeron fue suizos, flamencos y alemanes:
> 
> Nuevas Poblaciones de Andalucía y Sierra Morena - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre​
> Estos individuos no sólo se integraron perfectamente en la nacionalidad española, sino que prosperaron y jamás cayeron en la marginalidad, a pesar de que en un principio se les prohibió cursar estudios superiores, para asegurar que se verían fijados a actividades agrarias. Lo único que ha quedado de ellos hoy en día es una mayor frecuencia de rasgos raciales nórdicos en amplias zonas del este de Andalucía.



El andaluz nórdico es previo a ese trasunto de lo guiri y sus pueblos colonizados estilo Baleares (en mi opinión lleva habiendo esos linajes aquí desde una era pre-roma; no en mismo número, eso sí); realmente, de esos colonos quedaron pocos y menos. Y uno de los motivos fue que terratenientes de Écija y zonas aledañas, les atacaban en plan gitano resentido contra granjeros pseudoboers peninsulares, al no ver bien que se dieran tierras y exención de pagos a extranjeros. Y todo en época donde se liberaban en masa esclavos africanos por las calles andaluzas (sic).

Me recuerda a esa forma de idiotitarismo ukano que escupe sobre los currelas polacos, mientras se hace el loco con los pederastas oliendo a kebab. O los que se desgañitan por Magaluf y sus germanos beodos y en pelotas, pero ni hablar de los mil y un ghettos hispanísimos, esos que nos retraen al Siglo de Oro con peleas de _espadachines _a cada esquina, la picaresca y tal 

PD2:







América podría haber sido una esperanza neo-edénica para los jafetitas, y en vez de eso ha acabado siendo una Sodoma de tres al cuarto, con buscagüeros a los que llamar "papito" para que mantengan los 8 hijos que tuvo con yefersons pudiendo sólo mantener a uno. Ya ni adoran a Quetzalcóatl, ni a los Dioses Blancos, ni a Cristo; adoran a la nada, a la vida fácil del "aprovecha el momento" mal entendido.

Cogorzas endémicas, folleteo a tutiplén (y si es entre primos, mejor), el pirrarse por la dronjaína, hacer el puto vago, y pedirles ayudas a Occidente por no se qué opresión de exploradores extremeños (que precisamente es por esto por lo que el Islam está ausente en el mundo amerindio, y no por una supuesta devoción católica: el mahometismo es el extremo contrario, grisáceo y amargamente rígido, a esa vida de jolgorio perpetuo y del "hazlo tú, que a mí me da la risa").

Ellos no conservan nuestra cultura, y cada día menos. Se van asemejando paulatinamente a cualquier restaurante del Port Aventura, donde lo mismo comes guarradas americanas, pero eso sí, te lo traen camareras con cosplays hindúes. La identidad cultural va por dentro (el pensamiento, ideas, filias, proyectos de presente y de futuro), y no tanto por fuera (los bailes y los trajes regionales no valen nada por sí mismos; de hecho el tener que llevarlos para que los demás sepan que eres de x patria, habla volúmenes sobre lo que se ha perdido de tu identidad; sería como si nosotros recuperáramos forzosamente las galas del XVI o el estilo herreriano, "contra la globalización yanqui", sin antes modificar los cambios ideológicos que nos llevaron a esta situación. Nada me gustaría menos que "patriotarizar" a toda España, y por ende tener como émulos de los Tercios a todo cani, corrupto o gentuza del corazón).

Para turismo de aventura suicida, y poco más.

PD3:

La calidad racial del pueblo español suele ser más benéfica de lo que normalmente pensamos, de hecho así lo reflejaba el cine antiguo. Que ahora se nos represente como gente salida de las Tres Mil Viviendas, es más bien una recuperación del mismo leyendanegrismo que elaboraron nuestros curillas. Hubo cierto tiempo donde era al revés.

Si veis películas de décadas atrás, como la de El Cid, en la versión de Charlton Heston, esa visión de nosotros es radicalmente distinta. De hecho al verla me sucedió lo mismo que viendo la serie Isabel, de RTVE: preguntarme si eso era realmente España. Lo peor de la leyenda negra es que nosotros mismos nos la hemos creído; en el fondo, aunque no nos demos cuenta, solemos creer que poseemos peor raza y conducta de la que en verdad tenemos; no nos conocemos (cuantas veces no habrá pasado de tomar por guiris a españoles en las playas del Levante, hasta que les oyes hablar en perfecto castellano; los ejemplos son muy nutridos, llevamos muy interiorizadas las difamaciones, lo cual no quita que tengamos no pocos mestizos). La producción aquella de los RRCC (que es muy buena; nada que ver con su sucesora, Carlos Emperador, que salvo cuatro actores contados, no le hacen justicia ninguna) abunda muchísimo en "españoles normales" e incluso bastante nordificados.

Lo ya costumbrista es que en nuestros seriales y cine se metan siempre personajes de la España kinki y transicional, si no en personalidad en facciones: niños yonkarras echados a perder, prostitutas, empresarios del ladrillo sin escrúpulos, gitanos, delincuentes, charos, LGTBs de farándula hortera y sórdida, sindicalistas rogelianos (ví recientemente El Diputado; qué putérrima mierda por favor), moretes, politicastros manirrotos, y en general morralla social.

Todo lo contrario donde la serie isabelina; los rasgos, el porte, la educación, el honor, la respetabilidad que transmiten..., es que es otro mundo. Si le echáis un vistazo a la del Cid ya nombrada, más de uno no reconocería a su país de quitarle el audio y no enterarse de qué va. Son actores americanos, pero consiguieron formar una imagen de nuestro país, que realmente se asemeja muchísimo más a lo que tengo en mente cuando pienso en España Goda. La dignifica. Parece una nación totalmente europea en todos los sentidos.

















Que hayan tenido que ser usanos los que transmitan esa España no tan desaparecida pero sí más olvidada, es de traca. Parece que los mayores detractores de una hispanidad regida por hombres europeos, a favor de una entelequia marrón, los tenemos en nuestro propio país. Y es muy lamentable.

PD4, y ahora sí, ya me voy :

Me topé hace escasas horas con el siguiente texto:







Es una simpleza que no deja de ser experiencia aislada, pero me ha parecido curioso ese detalle de nietos de godos = racismo más acentuado; y ahí lo dejo.

Saludos


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Abr 2017)

Supongo que no te guste la degradación. ¿O sí te gusta?

Es como si quisieras -es algo que una y otra vez parecéis intentar los de tu cuerda- hacer ver que lo que defienden los hispanistas es la degradación.

Te haces el loco cuando digo que ese tipo de cloacas es lo que sucede cuando se extiende el desarraigo y la deshispanización y tratas de vender esa imagen totalmente falsa, tanto en tus mensajes como en tus memeces gráficas.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Lo dices como si fuera algo de lo que avergonzarse, pero eso sólo es así si eres un clasista como el colega de antes. Lo cierto es que los entornos degradados en proceso de tercermundización son la realidad de la mayor parte de la población española, y si tú no tienes contacto con esa mayoría, no veo cómo pretendes conectar con ella. La inmigración sudaca en España sabemos perfectamente lo que ha supuesto para los barrios obreros españoles.
> 
> Nos petan el país de tercermundistas y la culpa es mía por andar en ambientes degradados.


----------



## Gorguera (26 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Te haces el loco cuando digo que ese tipo de cloacas es lo que sucede cuando se extiende el desarraigo y la deshispanización y tratas de vender esa imagen totalmente falsa, tanto en tus mensajes como en tus memeces gráficas.



Desarraigo es pedirle a un descendiente de esclavos de Senegal o Mali que se sienta "hispano"

Desarraigo es decirle a un nieto de incas variados que vea a España como su "patria"

Desarraigo es querer unir razas y esperar que se sientan parte de lo mismo: artificialidad mediada por religión y lengua.


----------



## Renato (26 Abr 2017)

Desarraigo es haber nacido en una aldea cántabra que no tiene ni una triste panadería y emigrar a Alemania para huir de esa insoportable miseria. Además de desarraigo es hipocresía si al mismo tiempo reivindicas las bondades de las sociedades cobrisas vaticanas cósmicas pero prefieres vivir de los beneficios de la perfidia nórdica. Los hispanchistas son unos bocazas que no ponen el bolsillo donde ponen el hocico.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Abr 2017)

Dejando aparte el desafortunado lenguaje empleado, confirmo las palabras de Bujix en el sentido de que de todas las europeas las eslavas son las más inclinadas al negro, pero con mucha diferencia. Algo que solo se aprecia cuando viven fuera de su entorno estructural porque, de todos los hombres europeos de hoy, los eslavos son los más celosos guardianes de sus mujeres, los más dispuestos a fajarse a la mínima pasada de la raya (y sin pasarla).





Spoiler






Bujix dijo:


> Era un AVISO. You know?
> 
> Porque no es a mí a quien debe importar con quién se juntan holandeses, alemanes y noruegos, sino a los BLANQUICISTAS adoradores de vikingos rubios que creen que van a poder hacer frente común con ellos. Las lorzas eslavas prefieren rabaco negroide, que es que NO os enteráis. Y vuelvo al mensaje del OP y a los millones de mensajes que he puesto en este hilo: el MITO de la pureza blanquicista de la raza es un cuento que os habéis tragado hasta dentro porque *la adorada raza blanca de los pueblos del norte de Europa no quiere seguir siendo blanca nada más que en vuestra imaginación.* Son la esencia destilada del CUCKISMO a la máxima potencia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rob1984 (26 Abr 2017)

BGA dijo:


> No, responde a su tangencial manera de abordar mi pregunta. Noruega no es la mejor referencia del nordicismo militante, además que nunca hemos sido enemigos que yo sepa.



Los franceses que votan al FN no lo hacen para echar a los españoles, sino a los inmigrantes de sus ex-colonias. ¿me equivoco? 

Pero ya que citas a Inglaterra, que casualidad que allí con todas las colonias que ha tenido, precisamente con los menos quejas tienen son con los polacos y los españoles, dos etnias de países catolicos. :cook:


----------



## BGA (26 Abr 2017)

Gorguera dijo:


> Desarraigo es pedirle a un descendiente de esclavos de Senegal o Mali que se sienta "hispano"
> 
> Desarraigo es decirla a un nieto de incas variados que vea a España como su "patria"
> 
> *Desarraigo es querer unir razas y esperar que se sientan parte de lo mismo: artificialidad mediada por religión y lengua*.



¿No dan para más?. Desarraigo significa cortar la raíz. ¿Quién ha procurado cortar su raíz a España y a Hispanoamérica? ¿Es capaz de sostener, a la vista de todos, que la idea hispana tiene en la mestitación biológica su principal fundamento y no que ésta sea, cuando se de, un efecto colateral del hecho de compartir la misma cosmovisión?.

Parecen ustedes criadores de perros con pedigrí, preocupados porque no se estropee su producto por causa de emociones impropias de "perros".


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Abr 2017)

Coño, tenemos aquí al Pablo de los identitarios, la misma estructura de respuestas balonesfuera botedehumo, podomitestail.





Spoiler






Gorguera dijo:


> Desarraigo es pedirle a un descendiente de esclavos de Senegal o Mali que se sienta "hispano"
> 
> Desarraigo es decirla a un nieto de incas variados que vea a España como su "patria"
> 
> Desarraigo es querer unir razas y esperar que se sientan parte de lo mismo: artificialidad mediada por religión y lengua.


----------



## Gorguera (26 Abr 2017)

BGA dijo:


> ¿No dan para más?. Desarraigo significa cortar la raíz. ¿Quién ha procurado cortar su raíz a España y a Hispanoamérica? ¿Es capaz de sostener, a la vista de todos, que la idea hispana tiene en la mestitación biológica su principal fundamento y no que ésta sea, cuando se de, un efecto colateral del hecho de compartir la misma cosmovisión?.
> 
> Parecen ustedes criadores de perros con pedigrí, preocupados porque no se estropee su producto por causa de emociones impropias de "perros".



Por fundamento, o por dejadez, tiene lugar el genocidio de los españoles. 

Una ideología a la cual este hecho no parece reportarle demasiada importancia mientras los Wilsons Josés recen muchos rosarios y hablen español no da ninguna confianza.


----------



## Bujix (26 Abr 2017)

RLR291036 dijo:


> Respecto a lo que pones en negrita, vale, pero en honor a la verdad hay que reconocer también que no sólo la mayoría de hispanoamericanos rechazan la herencia española, sino que un buen número de españoles también, cuando no, directamente, odian a España. Por ahí no les podemos reprochar nada, porque si nos fijamos en este hecho particular (renegar de una identidad comunitaria/étnica/nacional determinada) la situación es bastante parecida en ambos lados, por mucho que me duela. Y además ellos tienen una "Alt-Right" y los partidos identitarios europeos que, junto con la victoria de Trump, les permite albergar más esperanzas que nosotros. Y lo digo dejando claro que la opinión que me merecen esos movimientos, personajes y partidos es bastante negativa, al margen de una mínima simpatía por el FN francés debido a su programa económico y alguna cosa suelta más (proteccionismo prometido por Trump, etc).



Porque la mayoría de la gente vive en un estado perpetuo de lobotomización al que contribuyen todos los factores que conforman la sociedad: el sistema educativo con su propagación del NWO, leyendas negras y mentiras históricas incluidas; el sistema de comunicación desde los grandes medios hasta las redes sociales; el sistema de financiación de los partidos políticos, etc.
Es muy complicado que alguien en ese ambiente -da igual que sea americano, que centroeuropeo, que español o italiano- se salga del plan trazado por todos los medios y se plantee cuestionar la validez de los presupuestos que le lanzan. Es prácticamente imposible a no ser que tenga una familia que le oriente, que tenga cierta curiosidad por lecturas alternativas o que dé con alguien en la red que le indique el camino de salida de la lobotomización.


----------



## beke (26 Abr 2017)

Las eslavas están infinitamente más buenas que las españolas, no hay comparación.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Abr 2017)

Envejecen bastante peor... pero bueno, para los que sois machoalfas que vas cambiando de chortina en chortina esto no representa poblema, ¿eh? :fiufiu:




beke dijo:


> Las eslavas están infinitamente más buenas que las españolas, no hay comparación.


----------



## Renato (26 Abr 2017)

Las españolas envejecen peor, sobre todo en el carácter que se les agría más aún. Véase por ejemplo a Brujix.


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Abr 2017)

Hispanidad es la palabra en clave identitaria cuando quieren decir "deshispanización" (el mundo del revés, )



RLR291036 dijo:


> No sé qué tiene que ver eso con lo que yo dije. En cualquier caso, me viene ahora a la mente el peronismo original como movimiento cercano al hispanismo -con toda la confusión que rodeó y rodea al peronismo- y a la vez enormemente combativo con las oligarquías y las corporaciones. Lo que probaría que *eso de que el hispanismo favorece la rapiña de hispanoamerica es un infundio*.


----------



## Bujix (26 Abr 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Siento decepcionarte pero las nordicas y las eslavas no tocan a un moro o a un negro a no ser que sea un jeque o el príncipe de Zamunda ni con un puntero láser, pueden que sean progres pero no gilipollas....
> 
> Y ese planteamiento aunque tenga una gran parte de verdad, carece de toda honestidad.
> 
> ...



Me parece que no conoces a muchas noruegas...
Pero no seré yo quien te quite la ilusión.
En todo lo demás, okay, excepto en una cosa.
Los suecos se han vuelto gilipollas de la noche a la mañana. A nosotros nos está costando un poco más. O mejor dicho, a nuestros dirigentes políticos les está costando un poco más que los españoles nos volvamos gilipollas. Porque de palabra sí: todos somos pro-refugees, muy tolerantes y tal. Pero de acto, en cuanto hay más de 4 ceros en el banco, nadie quiere irse a vivir a un barrio de gente refugee o asimilados criminales. Mira a tu amigo arreunikornio: muy malote, mucha mazadura tatuada, mucho tal... y es más elitista que una pija de los Hamptons.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2017 at 23:08 ----------




Arrekarallo dijo:


> Deja de traspolar tus fantasías sexuales a las mujeres de etnias ajenas.
> 
> 
> Los hay que sí y los hay que no. A ver si dejamos las generalizaciones infantiles emocionales para las revistas del corazón y las tertulias de marujas gritonas menea tríceps gelatinosos.
> ...



Cómo te molesta, te jode y te malencara que te llame PLANCHABRAGAS, PAGAFANTAS Y LAMETACONES de lorza eslava.
:XX::XX:

No escupas al cielo ni pongas tu mano en el fuego a favor de ningún político. Jamás en tu vida.
Un tipo tan malote, con tanta mazadura tatuada, tan experto... debería de saberlo y no esperar a que una gitana gelatinosa y gritona como yo se lo diga.

Y no vuelvas a hacer alusiones personales porque me cago en tu puta vida.

---------- Post added 26-abr-2017 at 23:09 ----------




Renato dijo:


> Las españolas envejecen peor, sobre todo en el carácter que se les agría más aún. Véase por ejemplo a Brujix.



eres ruinato o kease?
:XX:


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Abr 2017)

Aquí tienes unos godos (Ramírez):.

[youtube]faFAaxWIrMw[/youtube]



RLR291036 dijo:


> ¿Medio visigodo? ¿Cómo se sabe si desciendes de los visigodos? Jamás había visto a nadie hacer una diferenciación tan nítida entre "visigodo" y "no visigodo" para referirse a los españoles actuales.


----------



## _Random_ (26 Abr 2017)

RLR291036 dijo:


> ¿Medio visigodo? ¿Cómo se sabe si desciendes de los visigodos? Jamás había visto a nadie hacer una diferenciación tan nítida entre "visigodo" y "no visigodo" para referirse a los españoles actuales.



Se guía por tema apellidos, dando a entender que eso sería tener una mínima ascendencia visigoda por remota que ésta fuese; como digo, es sólo un detalle bastante simple que me pareció curioso al encontrarlo. Los apellidos pueden hablar mucho del pasado étnico de uno, siempre y cuando no se traten de casos especiales como los maestros del cobre. Han ido robando mucho apellido de "familias bien" vascas de antaño, como Vargas, Heredia..., y ahora prácticamente uno los relaciona con ellos y no con gente vascongada.

Un saludo

PD: El de "anglokarallo y su efebo sabadú" -> Ya que no pueden rebatir lo que se argumenta, se dedican a difamar como niños con tags, aprovechando que tienen el permiso para ello. Para eso ha quedado el hezpanismo.


----------



## Renato (26 Abr 2017)

Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> Se guía por tema apellidos, dando a entender que eso sería tener una mínima ascendencia visigoda por remota que ésta fuese; como digo, es sólo un detalle bastante simple que me pareció curioso al encontrarlo. Los apellidos pueden hablar mucho del pasado étnico de uno, siempre y cuando no se traten de casos especiales como los maestros del cobre. Han ido robando mucho apellido de "familias bien" vascas de antaño, como Vargas, Heredia..., y ahora prácticamente uno los relaciona con ellos y no con gente vascongada.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> PD: El de "anglokarallo y su efebo sabadú" -> Ya que no pueden rebatir lo que se argumenta, se dedican a difamar como niños con tags, aprovechando que tienen el permiso para ello. Para eso ha quedado el hezpanismo.



Los apellidos patronimicos no denotan linaje. Es decir, te puedes apellidar González sin haber tenido un solo ancestro godo en tu árbol genealógico, y no hace falta ser gitano. Realmente lo que se hizo con los gitanos es de donde proceden la mayoría de los González, Gutiérrez, etc. El señor daba sus apellidos a sus vasallos (no gitanos). Pero vamos, que lo importante aquí es que demostraría que el linajismo español del que se ufanan los hezpanchistas, aunque sean descendientes de marranos ellos mismos, es de raíz gótica, no musulmana o gitana como les gustaría. Reconocidos doctores del hezpanchismo han reconocido en este foro que tiene más valor social en su cosmovisión una india de la alta nobleza aymara que un hidalgo español.


----------



## Gorguera (27 Abr 2017)

Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> PD: El de "anglokarallo y su efebo sabadú" -> Ya que no pueden rebatir lo que se argumenta, se dedican a difamar como niños con tags, aprovechando que tienen el permiso para ello. Para eso ha quedado el hezpanismo.



Anda y calla, no te quejes; que desde que tildé a unos tipos en un hilo que disfrutaban sabiendo que un negroide se había casado con una blanca e iba a tener hijos con ella de cornudos, cuckolds y degenerados miserables; ahora una de estas mariconcillas miserables se ha dedicado de manera totalmente autista, descerebrada y trastornada a buscar absolutamente todos los hilos que he creado en este foro para ponerles la etiqueta "gorguera=nacionalpagafantas".

Curioso palabro para designar a los que no son cornudetes nuncafollistas.


----------



## Renato (27 Abr 2017)

Por los apellidos de los gitanos podemos saber qué familias se prestaron a legalizar a nuestros hermanos cobrizos. Yo creo que si te apellidas heredia solo puedes ser un sucio gitano o un hijo de puta y cuck follagitanos norteño, no hay alternativa. Supongo que el obispo convencería al señorito de turno con un palacete adicional en el cielo, pero eso no les exime de culpa.


----------



## Bujix (27 Abr 2017)

Los que no podemos poner tags y *yo no puedo poner tags* -ni los pondría aunque pudiera- nos limitamos a leerlos sin poder argumentar, ni decir nada. A veces presiento que es una """"bonita"""" y *útil *manera de provocar reacciones en quien los lee y no puede hacer nada para argumentar en contra o a favor, más que molestarse -si es que se molesta- contestar o seguir participando en algún hilon y así subir el movimiento o tráfico o lo que sea del hilo. No sé si será así, pero si lo es, por mi parte no hay más que decir. 
Creo que he argumentado, he dicho, he aportado como el resto de los conforeros que han participado en el hilo. 
Si después de todo me merezco el consabido tag de "bujix owneada repetidas veces" y va a quedar mi presencia en el hilo reducida a ese tag, razón de más para dejarlo aquí, señores. Será por temas e hilos. Me gusta burbuja por lo que leo más que por lo que escribo, pero no me gusta nada la injusticia, ni conmigo ni con nadie. Y creo que aplicarme ese tag no es justo y ni siquiera tiene gracia. 

Muchas gracias por su atención, muchas gracias por sus aportes, muchas gracias por sus recomendaciones. Siempre es un placer escuchar y leer a gente que sabe, aunque no se compartan puntos de vista. (Incluido arreka). 

Saludos.


----------



## Renato (27 Abr 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> Los que no podemos poner tags y *yo no puedo poner tags* -ni los pondría aunque pudiera- nos limitamos a leerlos sin poder argumentar, ni decir nada. A veces presiento que es una """"bonita"""" y *útil *manera de provocar reacciones en quien los lee y no puede hacer nada para argumentar en contra o a favor, más que molestarse -si es que se molesta- contestar o seguir participando en algún hilon y así subir el movimiento o tráfico o lo que sea del hilo. No sé si será así, pero si lo es, por mi parte no hay más que decir.
> Creo que he argumentado, he dicho, he aportado como el resto de los conforeros que han participado en el hilo.
> Si después de todo me merezco el consabido tag de "bujix owneada repetidas veces" y va a quedar mi presencia en el hilo reducida a ese tag, razón de más para dejarlo aquí, señores. Será por temas e hilos. Me gusta burbuja por lo que leo más que por lo que escribo, pero no me gusta nada la injusticia, ni conmigo ni con nadie. Y creo que aplicarme ese tag no es justo y ni siquiera tiene gracia.
> 
> ...



No te gusta la injusticia, sobre todo si es contra ti. :bla:


----------



## Wodans (27 Abr 2017)

Como curiosidad diré que tengo familiares en la ciudad más negra de Brasil, Salvador de Bahía, descendientes de inmigrantes gallegos. Casi 100 años llevan ahí y ninguno se ha mulatizado, y están muy orgullosos de sus raíces españolas por cierto. Se podrá alegar que Brasil no forma parte de la Hispanidad y tal, pero es que este comportamiento tampoco veo que varie tanto en los países hispanohablantes de alrededor. 

Una ex mía es de una de las familias más poderosas y antiguas del antiguo Virreinato del Perú. En su caso era más extremo aún. Su familia ha estado 500 años rodeada de indígenas, negros y todas sus mezclas, y seguía teniendo facciones 100% europeas. Ni qué decir que no quiere saber nada ni de su "país" ni de sus "compatriotas", eran como gitanos para nosotros: gente que había visto desde pequeña pero que siempre vio como ajena, de otro mundo.

En Cuba también se ve como los blancos que quedan tienen una opinión nada positiva de los negros y que en gran medida evitan mestizarse. Ves a los guajiros con el sombrero y el puro y parecen sacados directamente del agro canario. Ves el bajísimo grado de mestizaje que hay en las clases más cultas, ya sea de la isla o de la diáspora, y es más de lo mismo. Buscad fotos del clan de los Castro: nietos, bisnietos, sobrinos...todos blancos. 

En Argentina tienen hasta un nombre para los seres marrones de raza indeterminada: negros cabeza o simplemente negros. Alguien podrá decir que eso es cosa de los italianos, cuando el más vocal contra los neeeegrrooos de mieeeerda es Baby Etchecopar (mirar en youtube).


En resumen, que la gran mayoría de los descendientes de españoles que hay ahí no quieren saber nada de la _negrada_. De una o de otra forma evitan en medida de lo posible incluso el relacionarse con ellos. Su futuro es, si pueden permitírselo, vivir ad eternum en sus barrios-fortaleza o emigrar a EEUU. 

Claro que es muy cómodo hablar de hermandades cobrisas viviendo en un país donde los chichimecos son minoría. Sin saber lo que es pasar por uno de los barrios obreros reventados por su tercermundismo y llevarse malas miradas (ya no digamos si entras a una "discoteca latina"). Donde el único trato directo que se tiene con esos países es en unas vacaciones en las que el hispanchista disfruta del falso buen trato y servitud que le hacen creer que tiene una importancia y rango que en realidad no tiene (cuando en realidad lo ven como un monedero con patas al que exprimir y luego se ponen a rajar del "españolito" como dicen ellos - nótese el simbolismo de usar un diminutivo para referirse a nosotros).

¿Ganas de sentirse superiores rodeados de gente a la que ven inferior igual que hacen los nuevos ricos que se pillan asistenta filipina o negra, quizás? 

No lo sé, pero algo de eso hay seguro por mucho de que te lo intenten vender como que su posición se basa en los lazos históricos con España y el catolicismo. Especialmente sospechoso es cuando ves que los únicos países hacia los que centran su atención son los sudamericanos o como mucho Filipinas, ignorando al sur de Italia que fue parte de España durante más tiempo que América. O que a los sudamericanos a los que más inquina tienen es a los argentinos y uruguayos, que casualmente son los más europeos. También es rara su actitud autista hacia el resto de países católicos de Europa.

Y ojo, quienes me conocen saben que no soy nordicista. Los españoles somos un pueblo genéticamente muy homogéneo a nivel de regiones y de individuos, con una continuidad casi intocada desde la Edad de Bronce, tal y como se ha visto al comparar muestras de la época con muestras de españoles actuales. Un pueblo sur-europeo occidental, que tiene en sus poblaciones más cercanas a portugueses, franceses del sur e italianos del norte. Un español rubio y un español moreno están genéticamente en el mismo clúster a no ser que alguno de ellos tenga antepasados de fuera (algo muy raro), no existen diferentes "razas" de españoles al menos entendiendo tales como clusteres.




Bernaldo dijo:


> Dejando aparte el desafortunado lenguaje empleado, confirmo las palabras de Bujix en el sentido de que de todas las europeas las eslavas son las más inclinadas al negro, pero con mucha diferencia. Algo que solo se aprecia cuando viven fuera de su entorno estructural porque, de todos los hombres europeos de hoy, los eslavos son los más celosos guardianes de sus mujeres, los más dispuestos a fajarse a la mínima pasada de la raya (y sin pasarla).



Por mucho que me duela admitirlo -y me costó hacerlo-, en donde más proporción de follanegros se ve para la cantidad de negros que hay es en España. Cualquiera que se haya paseado por Madrid o Barcelona lo puede confirmar. Los últimos conflictos que he tenido en los dos últimos años han sido con dos negros y sus putillas...y en los dos aunque no había nadie alrededor estoy seguro de que no solamente nadie de mis compatriotas hubiese salido en mi ayuda, sino que se hubieran puesto de parte del negro.


----------



## Renato (27 Abr 2017)

Wodans dijo:


> No lo sé, pero algo de eso hay seguro por mucho de que te lo intenten vender como que su posición se basa en los lazos históricos con España y el catolicismo. Especialmente sospechoso es cuando ves que los únicos países hacia los que centran su atención son los sudamericanos o como mucho Filipinas, ignorando al sur de Italia que fue parte de España durante más tiempo que América. O que a los sudamericanos a los que más inquina tienen es a los argentinos y uruguayos, que casualmente son los más europeos. También es rara su actitud autista hacia el resto de países católicos de Europa.



Menos mal que no soy yo el único que se ha dado cuenta.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (27 Abr 2017)

Wodans dijo:


> ¿Ganas de sentirse superiores rodeados de gente a la que ven inferior igual que hacen los nuevos ricos que se pillan asistenta filipina o negra, quizás?
> 
> No lo sé, pero algo de eso hay seguro por mucho de que te lo intenten vender como que su posición se basa en los lazos históricos con España y el catolicismo. Especialmente sospechoso es cuando ves que los únicos países hacia los que centran su atención son los sudamericanos o como mucho Filipinas, ignorando al sur de Italia que fue parte de España durante más tiempo que América. O que a los sudamericanos a los que más inquina tienen es a los argentinos y uruguayos, que casualmente son los más europeos. También es rara su actitud autista hacia el resto de países católicos de Europa.



cuando un comunista habla, nunca se imagina apretando tornillos en TRAKTORI FAKTORI del Volga, sino de comisario politico, de profesor de universidad o de mandante mangante

trasladan su bienestar material de clase acomodada a una futura sociedad socialista donde ellos ademas de vivir bien de los demas, les dan ordenes

los hispanchistas no se imaginan tampoco de clase de tropa conviviendo con cholitos boliguayos cagalitrosos ni con cimarrones montando quilombo en la selva y robando el ganado

ellos se imaginan mandando, de grandes señores y teniendo hijos ilegitimos con la mucama

y el domingo, a misa


----------



## Glasterthum (27 Abr 2017)

Wodans dijo:


> Y ojo, quienes me conocen saben que no soy nordicista. Los españoles somos un pueblo genéticamente muy homogéneo a nivel de regiones y de individuos, con una continuidad casi intocada desde la Edad de Bronce, tal y como se ha visto al comparar muestras de la época con muestras de españoles actuales. Un pueblo sur-europeo occidental, que tiene en sus poblaciones más cercanas a portugueses, franceses del sur e italianos del norte. Un español rubio y un español moreno están genéticamente en el mismo clúster a no ser que alguno de ellos tenga antepasados de fuera (algo muy raro), no existen diferentes "razas" de españoles al menos entendiendo tales como clusteres.



Bueno, lo de "intocada"... en Andalucía hay casi un 5% de genes negros (más aparte los de moros que haya). Y genes judíos también hay un chorro en otras partes. No sé de dónde sale lo de "intocada".


----------



## Renato (27 Abr 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Bueno, lo de "intocada"... en Andalucía hay casi un 5% de genes negros



Vaya, la región de España con más genes negros es la más pobre. Qué casualidad. ::


----------



## Glasterthum (27 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Vaya, la región de España con más genes negros es la más pobre. Qué casualidad. ::



¿Más pobre que Galicia? Lo dudo. Por no citar regiones del interior.

Y la pobreza de Andalucía no tiene nada que ver con la raza ni gilipolleces varias de gandules, que no gandaluces que seguro tú dirías, como tú, y sí con la distribución tradicional de tierras, que ha derivado hoy en día en una situación socioeconómica agraria muy "particular" (por llamar de algún modo al PER y sin entrar en los tejemanejes actuales del PSOE).


----------



## beke (27 Abr 2017)

Andalucía no tiene un 5% subsahariano







---------- Post added 27-abr-2017 at 05:26 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> Envejecen bastante peor... pero bueno, para los que sois machoalfas que vas cambiando de chortina en chortina esto no representa poblema, ¿eh? :fiufiu:



No representa un problema porque por suerte yo sigo en mis 20' y no tengo que follarme a ninguna vieja putrefacta, como supongo hacéis vosotros que os consolais diciendo que al menos es española:XX: Mi mujer *española*es deportista y lleva una alimentación sana. En un rato nos vamos al gym a hacer pierna  . Cuando sea un carcamal de 55 años mi esposa al menos no será un orco paticorto como Bujix.

Uno envejece bien o mal dependiendo de la vida que hayas tenido.
Las mujeres mediterraneas de ojos negros y curvas generosas me gustan , de hecho mi pareja es asi, pero actualmente las españolas tienen cuerpos destruidos a los 25 años.
Envejecen mal porque tienen cero cultura deportiva, son fofas y celuliticas y se alimentan como el culo. Las escandinavas y alemanas envejecen mal también, ademas de que no tienen caderas ni cintura. 
Las eslavas son diferentes. Hay maduras buenas a patadas.


----------



## Don Meliton (27 Abr 2017)

Wodans dijo:


> Como curiosidad diré que tengo familiares en la ciudad más negra de Brasil, Salvador de Bahía, descendientes de inmigrantes gallegos. Casi 100 años llevan ahí y ninguno se ha mulatizado, y están muy orgullosos de sus raíces españolas por cierto. Se podrá alegar que Brasil no forma parte de la Hispanidad y tal, pero es que este comportamiento tampoco veo que varie tanto en los países hispanohablantes de alrededor.
> 
> Una ex mía es de una de las familias más poderosas y antiguas del antiguo Virreinato del Perú. En su caso era más extremo aún. Su familia ha estado 500 años rodeada de indígenas, negros y todas sus mezclas, y seguía teniendo facciones 100% europeas. Ni qué decir que no quiere saber nada ni de su "país" ni de sus "compatriotas", eran como gitanos para nosotros: gente que había visto desde pequeña pero que siempre vio como ajena, de otro mundo.
> 
> ...



Habiendo descubierto America, los indios venian por asi decirlo "en el pack", se tenian pues dos opciones> 

Exterminarlos

Integrarlos.

Si la primera opcion es la que le parece la apropiada, permitame dudar de su fibra moral e incluso de su pureza racial, pues un ESPANYOL nunca pensaria asi, puede dejar de leer AQUI.

El segundo caso suponia respetar su condicion de CRIATURAS de Dios, aceptando su handicap racial SI, pero respetando sus derechos naturales. Lo que se hizo bien en mas casos que mal, demostrando al mundo y a nosotros mismos la superioridad de la CIVILIZACION HISPANA.

No deberia suponer eso ningun tipo de mestizacion ni de progresia, ojo. Se puede mantener un orden rigido, asegurando el buen cuidado de nuestro tronco racial con medidas como las legislaciones de PUREZA DE SANGRE y al mismo tiempo asegurando los derechos de negros, indios, europeos, asiaticos y aquellos semitas que decidieron hacer sincero acto de constriccion y aceptacion de unos valores, que eran los nuestros.

Bien, volvamos al hilo principal, estamos hablando de CIVILIZACION HISPANA, compare aquellos anyos, comparelos, comparelos con el actual SINDIOS de progresia, mestizaje y globalizacion impuesta por la ANGLOESFERA.

No era mejor aquello? 

Lo era y por tanto, volver la vista atras y hacer lo que en nuestra mano este para promover o facilitar la vuelta a ese orden con centro en ESPANYA es lo propio.

Y no solo siguiendo dictados de caracter MORAL, si no por puro interes NACIONAL y por salud MENTAL.

Lloran, lloran ustedes, por el estado del mundo, pero que hacen? Nada, nada en absoluto, incluso las peliculas que se montan son mezquinas, cortovisistas y ANTIESPANOLAS.

Ahora la pelicula que se han montado para negar la vision IMPERIAL, CIVILIZADORA y JUSTA del hispanismo es... Que lo hacemos para sentirnos mejor por compararnos con negritos e indiecitos y no con anglos, francos o tedescos. 

Na menos, pues oiga usted caballerete, yo como ESPANYOL me siento superios a to dios, por caracter y por historia, y le dare una pista, si usted no lo hace, es que es un CUCAZO.

No sea un CUCAZO, sea ESPANYOL, aun esta a tiempo.

---------- Post added 27-abr-2017 at 05:38 ----------




RLR291036 dijo:


> ¿Cómo va eso de las etiquetas, ahora que lo decís? ¿Tienes que llegar a un número determinado de mensajes o algo por el estilo?



Los pomperetes no podeis ni poner etiquetas ni tener avatar tocho. Asi va.

---------- Post added 27-abr-2017 at 05:39 ----------




RLR291036 dijo:


> ¿Pero qué inquina a los argentinos y a los uruguayos? ¿De dónde sale eso?



El hombre de paja, la prueba del algodon del criptonordicista







Veales sacrificando la VERDAD, la capacidad de RACIOCINIO y el SENTIDO COMUN dentro de sus limitados constructos mentales en la figura 1.


----------



## Renato (27 Abr 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> ¿Más pobre que Galicia? Lo dudo. Por no citar regiones del interior.
> 
> Y la pobreza de Andalucía no tiene nada que ver con la raza ni gilipolleces varias de gandules, que no gandaluces que seguro tú dirías, como tú, y sí con la distribución tradicional de tierras, que ha derivado hoy en día en una situación socioeconómica agraria muy "particular" (por llamar de algún modo al PER y sin entrar en los tejemanejes actuales del PSOE).



Casualidad no implica causalidad. Sólo digo que me parece curioso, nada más.

Nadie podría esperar ni en sus más salvajes imaginaciones que la región de España con más genética negra sea la más atrasada y pobre. 

---------- Post added 27-abr-2017 at 08:26 ----------




beke dijo:


> Las escandinavas y alemanas envejecen mal también, ademas de que no tienen caderas ni cintura.
> Las eslavas son diferentes. Hay maduras buenas a patadas.



Se suele decir que la gente con piel clara envejece peor porque se notan más las arrugas, pero tanto la gente con la piel clara española como la de otras partes de Europa.

---------- Post added 27-abr-2017 at 08:33 ----------




carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Habiendo descubierto America, los indios venian por asi decirlo "en el pack", se tenian pues dos opciones>
> 
> Exterminarlos
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, apliquemos el esquema español de antaño: los indios en las Indias y los españoles donde quieran ellos que para eso son españoles.  Lo que atenta contra la Tradición que tanto prostituyen los putitradis es pretender que España misma, la metrópoli, se convierta en una réplica de su imaginaria América colonial dieciochesca con sus sistemas de castas para en su imaginación calenturienta nuncafollista disponer de mamasitas chingonas a tiro de piedra con las que procrear hijos bastardos mientras aseguran el linaje gótico con sus legítimas bigotudas (qué remedio).
El que quiera follarse indias que se vaya a América, pero en España nunca hubo un flujo de mestizos e indígenas hacia la península como el que ha ocurrido recientemente. 
Pretender acomodar a esa gente sólo porque hubo un tiempo en que pertenecieron al imperio español es hacerles el juego a los progres cuando replican que "ellos están aquí porque nosotros estuvimos allí".


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Abr 2017)

Las provincias de Sevilla y Badajoz estarían en el tope, por la red de mercados con venta de esclavos que se daba en ese eje.




Glasterthum dijo:


> Bueno, lo de "intocada"... en Andalucía hay casi un 5% de genes negros (más aparte los de moros que haya). Y genes judíos también hay un chorro en otras partes. No sé de dónde sale lo de "intocada".


----------



## Don Meliton (27 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Casualidad no implica causalidad. Sólo digo que me parece curioso, nada más.
> 
> Nadie podría esperar ni en sus más salvajes imaginaciones que la región de España con más genética negra sea la más atrasada y pobre.
> 
> ...



Mare Renatin, ahora te dedicas a repetir como un lorin el ultimo delirio del HIJO DE LA MUCAMA?

Pero no te das cuenta que esos son delirios interesados de quien no tiene razones que oponer al flujo imparable de la PURA LOGICA (guiada siempre por la mano de la causa incausada a la que llamamos DIOS) y debe rebuscar en el oscuro baul de sus complejos y represiones? 

Por lo menos hazme el favor de soltar gilipolleces ORIGINALES.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Abr 2017)

Lo de los tagues es una manera que puyar. No puedes tomarlo en serio, como no puedes tomar en serio a algunos participantes.

Aunque no estés claramente posicionada en el sector hispanista puedes comprobar perfectamente cómo hay un perfil de foreros que nos reconocen implícitamente nuestra jerarquía acudiendo puntualmente y sin falta a este tipo de hilos.

Lo mismo que los bantúes o zulús al calor de la prosperidad de los asentamientos boers/afrikaners... 



Spoiler






Bujix dijo:


> Los que no podemos poner tags y *yo no puedo poner tags* -ni los pondría aunque pudiera- nos limitamos a leerlos sin poder argumentar, ni decir nada. A veces presiento que es una """"bonita"""" y *útil *manera de provocar reacciones en quien los lee y no puede hacer nada para argumentar en contra o a favor, más que molestarse -si es que se molesta- contestar o seguir participando en algún hilon y así subir el movimiento o tráfico o lo que sea del hilo. No sé si será así, pero si lo es, por mi parte no hay más que decir.
> Creo que he argumentado, he dicho, he aportado como el resto de los conforeros que han participado en el hilo.
> Si después de todo me merezco el consabido tag de "bujix owneada repetidas veces" y va a quedar mi presencia en el hilo reducida a ese tag, razón de más para dejarlo aquí, señores. Será por temas e hilos. Me gusta burbuja por lo que leo más que por lo que escribo, pero no me gusta nada la injusticia, ni conmigo ni con nadie. Y creo que aplicarme ese tag no es justo y ni siquiera tiene gracia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renato (27 Abr 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Mare Renatin, ahora te dedicas a repetir como un lorin el ultimo delirio del HIJO DE LA MUCAMA?
> 
> Pero no te das cuenta que esos son delirios interesados de quien no tiene razones que oponer al flujo imparable de la PURA LOGICA (guiada siempre por la mano de la causa incausada a la que llamamos DIOS) y debe rebuscar en el oscuro baul de sus complejos y represiones?
> 
> Por lo menos hazme el favor de soltar gilipolleces ORIGINALES.



Todos los tradis que participais en este hilo sois multis de Bernaldo o como va el tema? Lorin dice el follavacas este.


----------



## Don Meliton (27 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Todos los tradis que participais en este hilo sois multis de Bernaldo o como va el tema? Lorin dice el follavacas este.



Lorin, lorito, lorico, loruelo, lorete, loruco, lorucho, el idioma ESPANYOL es rico en diminutivos, como en tantas otras cosas, y me place utilizarlos a mi antojo. Y aunque mis clasificacion racial sea la de HISPANO mesetario con aportes pirenaicos, no siento mas que admiracion por los nobles pobladores del norte peninsular y sus preciosas tierras, tan ricas en agreste naturaleza y bellos parajes.

Toda Espanya es un vergel para el espiritu, incluso EXTREMADURA.

ARRIBA ESPANYA.


----------



## Renato (27 Abr 2017)

El espiritu es una expresion de la genetica. Si alteras la genetica española cambia el espiritu.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Abr 2017)

CangRenato tiene un resentimiento de clase contra los hidalgos norteños porque sus antepasados fueron muladíes consentidores.

Proyect ese complejo sobre todo contra los Montañeses (Bujix, espero que con esa explicación lo entiendas) cuando debería, en tal caso, dirigirlo contra leoneses y asturianos, que fueron mayoritariamente los que liberaron aquel territorio, aunque claro que también los había entre ellos. 

Así que cuando detecta sufijos identificables con la zona se pone nervosio, niervoso o nervosio. .





Spoiler






carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Mare Renatin, ahora te dedicas a repetir como un lorin el ultimo delirio del HIJO DE LA MUCAMA?
> 
> Pero no te das cuenta que esos son delirios interesados de quien no tiene razones que oponer al flujo imparable de la PURA LOGICA (guiada siempre por la mano de la causa incausada a la que llamamos DIOS) y debe rebuscar en el oscuro baul de sus complejos y represiones?









carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Por lo menos hazme el favor de soltar gilipolleces ORIGINALES.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Abr 2017)

Extremadura en esta estación está bastante guapa. Lugares como la comarca de Brozas tiene interesantes pastizales empleados estacionalmente por vaqueros del norte (y otras zonas).

La Mesta fue una gran idea -otra más- de las que conformaron en Régimen Tradicional hispánico. Un Gremio sin parangón en Europa y que volverá -con las requeridos e inevitables retoques un día a ser adoptado.

La estructuración ganadera de la nación, de norte a Sur, en que se aprecia claramente cómo se fue armando al tiempo que se expulsaba a la morisma.

Tanta información en un solo cuadro:









Spoiler






carne de pescuezo dijo:


> , no siento mas que admiracion por los nobles pobladores del norte peninsular y sus preciosas tierras, tan ricas en agreste naturaleza y bellos parajes.
> 
> Toda Espanya es un vergel para el espiritu, incluso EXTREMADURA.
> 
> ARRIBA ESPANYA.


----------



## Glasterthum (27 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Casualidad no implica causalidad. Sólo digo que me parece curioso, nada más.
> 
> Nadie podría esperar ni en sus más salvajes imaginaciones que la región de España con más genética negra sea la más atrasada y pobre.



Tú no sabes leer? Que está por ver eso de que Andalucía fuera la más pobre. Así a bote pronto te he dicho Galicia, de donde por cierto salieron oleadas de emigrantes hacia América.


----------



## Renato (27 Abr 2017)

Glasterthum dijo:


> Tú no sabes leer? Que está por ver eso de que Andalucía fuera la más pobre. Así a bote pronto te he dicho Galicia, de donde por cierto salieron oleadas de emigrantes hacia América.



venga, la perra gorda para ti. Andalucía es la más rica gracias a su genética negroide.


----------



## Don Meliton (27 Abr 2017)

Despues de las estampitas, despues de torcer el morro y hacerse la digna, despues de recurrir a la fe de erratas (el ultimo reducto del que no tiene nada que decir), arekarallo prueba con los consejos de barra de bar, mira chaval que te vas a llevar muchos palos.

Arekarallo, tu que llevas la mierda informe ese que te hicieron, asegurando, de verdad de la buena, que eres mas blanco que la nivea y por la que te tangaron varias decenas de euros si no mas, tatuada en la chepa.

Me estas diciendo a mi que no me puedo sentir orgulloso de ser Espanol y considerar esta bendita raza el culmen de la creacion por sus HECHOS comprobados.

Tu, que tienes que PAGAR para comprar un poquito de orgullo racial porque debe ser que no conoces ni a tu padre ni a tu madre, me vienes con estas?

Et tu, arrekarallo, et tu?

CUQUIN que eres un CUQUIN.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Abr 2017)

Al contrario, al ser Sevilla una de las ciudades más importantes de Europa, encima cerca de Portugal, se dio más trata de esclavos en su entorno.

De Sevilla a Mérida hacia Portugal tiene que estar la mayor concentración de genética negra de España.



Glasterthum dijo:


> Tú no sabes leer? Que está por ver eso de que Andalucía fuera la más pobre. Así a bote pronto te he dicho Galicia, de donde por cierto salieron oleadas de emigrantes hacia América.


----------



## Gothaus (27 Abr 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Una pareja de ojos marrones puede tener un hijo de ojos azules, pero una pareja de ojos azules no puede tener un hijo de ojos marrones (salvo infidelidad de la mujer). Leyes de Mendel. Por lo tanto si yo tengo los ojos azules, y mi pareja los ojos verdes, lo "peor" que les puede pasar a nuestros potenciales hijos es que salgan con los ojos verdes (azul con algo de melanina).



Sí que pueden. Los genes de ojos azules son recesivos: si usted tiene los ojos azules y antepasados con los ojos marrones y su pareja tiene los ojos azulísimos con antepasados de ojos azulísimos, puede tener hijos con los ojos marrones. Para usted será una putada, pero es así.

La cuestión es que para ser un nórdico puro, hay que tener ascendientes nórdicos en un 100%.


----------



## Kenshiro (27 Abr 2017)

RLR291036 dijo:


> ¿Cómo va eso de las etiquetas, ahora que lo decís? ¿Tienes que llegar a un número determinado de mensajes o algo por el estilo?



A menos que El Amado Lidl te otorgue en su magnánima benevolencia dicho privilegio, solo puedes taguear en temas calientes cerrando sesión y dando a editar etiquetas en el tema en cuestión.


----------



## Gothaus (27 Abr 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> :XX: No Gothaus. Los ojos azules, _precisamente por ser recesivos,_ no pueden engendrar ojos marrones. Si tuvieran alelos de ojos marrones, hubiesen dominado por encima de los alelos azules y se hubiesen manifestado, porque los ojos marrones son alelos dominantes. Lo siento pero si conoces algún caso de padres ojiazulados e hijo de ojos marrones, es infidelidad conyugal de la mujer.
> 
> Viceversa sí. Una persona de ojos marrones puede albergar los alelos para los ojos azules y que no se manifiesten porque dominan los alelos de los ojos oscuros. Sin embargo en la siguiente generación, una carambola genética quiere que un nuevo bebé herede sólo los alelos de ojos azules de ambos padre. En ese caso el bebé tendrá los ojos azules.
> 
> ...



Se lo plantearé de otra forma.

Si estos mulatos o cuarterones...













...con evidentes genes negroides, pero también nórdicos, a juzgar por el color de sus ojos, tuvieran hijos con esta nórdica noruega...







...¿sus hijos serían nórdicos?

Pues eso.


----------



## Renato (27 Abr 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Se lo plantearé de otra forma.
> 
> Si estos mulatos o cuarterones...
> 
> ...



Tendrían hijos con rasgos mulatos, pero los ojos en concreto serían azules.


----------



## Gothaus (27 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Tendrían hijos con rasgos mulatos, pero los ojos en concreto serían azules.



Pero no serían nórdicos, sino mulatos, cuarterones, ochavones o lo que sea. Pero no nórdicos. Si me dicen que sí que lo serían, entonces le estarían quitando importancia a la mezcla racial, e incluso justificándola.

Por lo tanto, un español con apariencia nórdica, pero con ascendientes no nórdicos, no es un nórdico. O es nórdico sólo en parte.Pero no un nórdico. Es decir, un mestizo.


----------



## Renato (27 Abr 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Pero no serían nórdicos, sino mulatos, cuarterones, ochavones o lo que sea. Pero no nórdicos. Si me dicen que sí que lo serían, entonces le estarían quitando importancia a la mezcla racial, e incluso justificándola.
> 
> Por lo tanto, un español con apariencia nórdica, pero con ascendientes no nórdicos, no es un nórdico. O es nórdico sólo en parte.Pero no un nórdico. Es decir, un mestizo.



Nadie está diciendo que un mulato con ojos azules pueda tener hijos nórdicos. La comparación de un mulato con un español me parece un poco cogida por los pelos. Si para ti hay que tener todos los antepasados noruegos para ser nórdico vale, pero fenotípicamente al menos un español puede tener hijos indistinguibles físicamente de un nórdico. el mulato de ojos azules de la foto no.


----------



## Gothaus (27 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Nadie está diciendo que un mulato con ojos azules pueda tener hijos nórdicos. La comparación de un mulato con un español me parece un poco cogida por los pelos. Si para ti hay que tener todos los antepasados noruegos para ser nórdico vale, pero fenotípicamente al menos un español puede tener hijos indistinguibles físicamente de un nórdico. el mulato de ojos azules de la foto no.



Y un cuarterón, y un ochavón. Puede tener hijos indistinguibles de un nórdico si le toca la lotería genética. Así que la comparación no es por los pelos. Esta es la hija de Boris Becker, un nórdico notorio amante de las negras:







Este es Boris Becker:







Esta es la madre, una mulata rusa:







Aspecto nórdico, pero no nórdica. Como este:







Un tal Werner... (((Goldberg))), Mischling de primer grado. Y expulsado del ejército cuando lo descubrieron.

Así que sacamos en conclusión, yo, al menos, que tener aspecto nórdico no te hace nórdico. Y menos, aún, si has nacido en España, de padres españoles, y te has criado como español.


----------



## Renato (27 Abr 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Y un cuarterón, y un ochavón. Puede tener hijos indistinguibles de un nórdico si le toca la lotería genética. Así que la comparación no es por los pelos. Esta es la hija de Boris Becker, un nórdico notorio amante de las negras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, que va, no se nota que tiene genética negroide. Igualito que un español ario .

---------- Post added 27-abr-2017 at 22:57 ----------




Gothaus dijo:


> Así que sacamos en conclusión, yo, al menos, que tener aspecto nórdico no te hace nórdico. Y menos, aún, si has nacido en España, de padres españoles, y te has criado como español.



Pones fotos de mulatos con obvios rasgos mulatos pero que tienen ojos azules y a partir de ahí concluyes que los españoles con rasgos nórdicos no son nórdicos. Y luego decimos de los negros con su black logic...


----------



## Gothaus (27 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> No, que va, no se nota que tiene genética negroide. Igualito que un español ario .



Si no le dicen que es hija de una mulata, se la cuelan doblada. Y con una ochavona, ni le cuento.

Y si le ponen a esta señora, que es una mezcla de un montón de razas, y le dicen que es del norte o centro de Europa, también se la meten doblada:







Indígeno-brasileña, suiza, africana, japonesa e india del este. Ahí es na.

Como le digo, aspecto nórdico no quiere decir nórdico.


----------



## Renato (27 Abr 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Si no le dicen que es hija de una mulata, se la cuelan doblada. Y con una ochavona, ni le cuento.
> 
> Y si le ponen a esta señora, que es una mezcla de un montón de razas, y le dicen que es del norte o centro de Europa, también se la meten doblada:
> 
> ...



Adriana Lima tiene hermanos más negros que el betún. Además en esa foto engaña bastante. La luz y el maquillaje hacen milagros, pero en otras luce sus rasgos negroides :







Recuerda bastante al mulato que pusiste antes pero en mujer.

Ya me dirás qué tiene que ver con los españoles que ni siquiera se broncean porque se queman y tienen aspecto nórdico, sin hermanos negroides como la Adriana Lima esa ni nada. Otra vez vuelves a comparar cosas que no tienen nada que ver.

---------- Post added 27-abr-2017 at 23:11 ----------

Mira. Busca mulatas que sean como esta:







Entonces admitiré que se puede tener aspecto canónicamente nórdico siendo cuarterón.


----------



## Gothaus (27 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Pones fotos de mulatos con obvios rasgos mulatos pero que tienen ojos azules y a partir de ahí concluyes que los españoles con rasgos nórdicos no son nórdicos. Y luego decimos de los negros con su black logic...



Joder, con la lógica; la suya, oiga. Si me certifica que su linaje se remonta a Recaredo y que no le han faltado antepasados nórdicos en todas las ramas de su familia porque han mantenido la tradición de no mezclarse con marrónidos hispanistaníes para mantener la pureza gótica, pues vale.

Pero un tío rubio con los ojos azules de Galicia, decirme que es un nórdico, o sea, esto:







Pues heill Óðinn, y tal, oiga. Allá cada cual con sus complejos y sus vergüenzas.


----------



## Renato (27 Abr 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Joder, con la lógica; la suya, oiga. Si me certifica que su linaje se remonta a Recaredo y que no le han faltado antepasados nórdicos en todas las ramas de su familia porque han mantenido la tradición de no mezclarse con marrónidos hispanistaníes para mantener la pureza gótica, pues vale.
> 
> Pero un tío rubio con los ojos azules de Galicia, decirme que es un nórdico, o sea, esto:
> 
> ...



Ay por Dios. ¿Pero quien está diciendo que un español rubio sea nórdico? Si para ti un nórdico es alguien con todos sus antepasados nórdicos, vale. Me parece bien. Ni siquiera los nazis eran tan estrictos , pero bueno. 

Lo que digo es que no se puede comparar una mulata como Adriana Lima con un español rubio porque Adriana Lima podría tener descendencia bastante oscura aunque se case con alguien blanco, y un español rubio no. 
Además a ver en qué quedamos, fenotípicamente un nórdico es el soldado alemán de la foto en blanco y negro que pusiste antes o este otro con el pelo rubio platino? Porque como el primero sí que hay algún español que otro. Supongo que hasta tú te habrás dado cuenta y has venido luego con este otro más exageradamente nórdico.


----------



## Gothaus (27 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Ay por Dios. ¿Pero quien está diciendo que un español rubio sea nórdico? Si para ti un nórdico es alguien con todos sus antepasados nórdicos, vale. Me parece bien. Ni siquiera los nazis eran tan estrictos , pero bueno.
> 
> Lo que digo es que no se puede comparar una mulata como Adriana Lima con un español rubio porque Adriana Lima podría tener descendencia bastante oscura aunque se case con alguien blanco, y un español rubio no.
> Además a ver en qué quedamos, fenotípicamente un nórdico es el soldado alemán de la foto en blanco y negro que pusiste antes o este otro con el pelo rubio platino? Porque como el primero sí que hay algún español que otro. Supongo que hasta tú te habrás dado cuenta y has venido luego con este otro más exageradamente nórdico.



Todos los antepasados, no pero sí, al menos, más de la mitad y con una continuidad temporal. Si me dice que un gallego con antepasados gallegos, que lo más probable es que tengan origen celta e ibérico neolítico, suponiendo que tenga un 20% de sangre gótica, siendo generosísimos, de cuando los godos (ya mestizados) salieron de najas hacia las montañas del norte cuando lo de Muza, es un nórdico por ser alto, rubito y con los ojos azules... Po fale. Eso sí que es cogido muy por los pelos.

Lo de comparar con mulatos es por poner un ejemplo extremo, de lo que es la lotería genética. Y a la hija de Becker, por ejemplo, le ha tocado una muy peculiar. Y eso que su madre es renegría. Rubia con los ojos azules, impresionante combinación afro-eslavo-germánica para una cuarterona.

Por eso digo que los españoles no son nórdicos. Aunque tengan aspecto de nórdicos. Nórdicos son los de las razas nórdicas: los del norte de Europa. Germanos, eslavos, bálticos y fineses.


----------



## Renato (27 Abr 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Todos los antepasados, no pero sí, al menos, más de la mitad y con una continuidad temporal. Si me dice que un gallego con antepasados gallegos, que lo más probable es que tengan origen celta e ibérico neolítico, suponiendo que tenga un 20% de sangre gótica, siendo generosísimos, de cuando los godos (ya mestizados) salieron de najas hacia las montañas del norte cuando lo de Muza, es un nórdico por ser alto, rubito y con los ojos azules... Po fale. Eso sí que es cogido muy por los pelos.
> 
> Lo de comparar con mulatos es por poner un ejemplo extremo, de lo que es la lotería genética. Y a la hija de Becker, por ejemplo, le ha tocado una muy peculiar. Y eso que su madre es renegría. Rubia con los ojos azules, impresionante combinación afro-eslavo-germánica para una cuarterona.
> 
> Por eso digo que los españoles no son nórdicos. Aunque tengan aspecto de nórdicos. Nórdicos son los de las razas nórdicas: los del norte de Europa. Germanos, eslavos, bálticos y fineses.



Hay españoles de aspecto nórdico. Al menos en eso estaremos de acuerdo. Aunque no tengan la mitad o el 80% de antepasados nórdicos. Es decir, que si te pusiera una foto junto a la de un "nórdico" de linaje no sabrías cuál es cuál.

Mientras que los mulatos que has puesto tú no pasarían por nórdicos porque ni siquiera pasan por blancos ya que tienen rasgos negroides evidentes.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Abr 2017)

Joe, me estoy partiendo con los copitos de nieve hablando de su fenotipo :XX:


----------



## Renato (28 Abr 2017)

Haakon de Noruega tiene rasgos nórdicos aunque no sea rubio de ojos azules:







Se notan sin embargo unas facciones bien construidas menos comunes en el sur de Europa: frente despejada, prominente y no retraída, forma de la mandíbula, etc. Sin embargo estos rasgos que no son estrictamente tener la piel blanquísima y los ojos azulísimos como se caracteriza caricaturizadamente a los nórdicos sí que suelen ir más acompañados en España de tener los ojos azules , el pelo rubio y la piel clara que que no.


----------



## beke (28 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Haakon de Noruega tiene rasgos nórdicos aunque no sea rubio de ojos azules:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haakon es el tío de la izquierda o el de la derecha?


----------



## Renato (28 Abr 2017)

beke dijo:


> Haakon es el tío de la izquierda o el de la derecha?



Al menos no tiene bigotillo. :XX:


----------



## Gothaus (28 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Hay españoles de aspecto nórdico. Al menos en eso estaremos de acuerdo. Aunque no tengan la mitad o el 80% de antepasados nórdicos. Es decir, que si te pusiera una foto junto a la de un "nórdico" de linaje no sabrías cuál es cuál.
> 
> Mientras que los mulatos que has puesto tú no pasarían por nórdicos porque ni siquiera pasan por blancos ya que tienen rasgos negroides evidentes.



Hombre, según las clasificaciones raciales de Europa Soberana, sería muy fácil distinguirlos, ¿no? Nórdico-blanco con ligerísima armenización, mongolización residual y algo de rojización.

Es la frenología moderna de los nórdico-frikis, oiga.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (28 Abr 2017)

En cuanto a la raza, lo más importante es el cerebro, pues de él dependen la inteligencia, el concepto de yo, el "comportamiento civilizado", la empatía y más cosas vitales para crear un país próspero. El desarrollo cerebral, especialmente del lóbulo frontal, es lo más importante. 

No hace falta irse a Somalia: truños raciales patrios como Cristina Pedroche o Belén Esteban no muestran mucha inteligencia...


----------



## Renato (28 Abr 2017)

Crozet dijo:


> Por ejemplo, no pocas de estas teorías políticas o teológicas están basadas en un sustrato de fantasía sexual, por ejemplo el progre follamoros, el hispanista follalatinas, o el nordicista follaeslavas. Conquista sexual es conquista cultural.



Entonces los hispanchistas tienen las de perder. ::


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (28 Abr 2017)

RLR291036 dijo:


> ¿Y los liberales y similares se imaginan probando las delicias del "libre mercado" siendo currantes al uso? ¿O cómo va eso? Supongo que se postularán como potentados.



Un mensaje de "y tú más y tú también" del nivel de un pobre progre estrogenizado que no sabe que estamos hablando de lo que estamos hablando

No me haga esto hombre

Seguramente habrá muchos hilos de liberales o donde participen liberales y donde su preocupación, que no deja de ser mera reactividad, tenga cabida

Búsqueles e intente estar a la altura cuando hable de libre mercado porque seguramente lo destruyan argumentalmente. Para rebatir a los liberatas hace falta algo + que cuatro consignas pasadísimas de fecha



RLR291036 dijo:


> Vamos, que no dices nada, porque todo el mundo prefiere vivir bien a vivir mal. Y como las ideologías son idealizaciones, todo el mundo se imagina viviendo bien en un mundo regido por el sistema ideológico que defiende. Tan simple como eso. Ninguna critica especifica hacia nosotros.




No no no

He dicho que los tradicionautistas son una farsa, no que quieran vivir bien

Ahora, si ud entiende por "vivir bien" lo de tener hijos ilegítimos, encomendaos y demás, deja clara su catadura y calado moral

Imagino que habrá sido alguna confusión o alguna de esas maniobras a tope de deshonestidad intelectual a las que ustedes son tan dados en estos hilos, en sus mentalidades y en sus vidas

Decir A y hacer Z

Como siempre 

Espero que confusión


----------



## Adelantadoiberico (28 Abr 2017)

De ahí la importancia de la cultura e ideología también. Queda claro que movimientos como los carlistas en las zonas rurales del siglo 19 en España, o el fascismo en Italia y el NS en Alemania al perder la Primera funcionaban como instrumentos de esos pueblos. Instrumentos para conseguir una situación de poder político, económico etc. 

Por eso, el mundo europeo necesita ideologías tipo más religiosas o más nacionalistas para sobrevivir con calidad frente a la cantidad. Con lo que se espera de los R-seleccionados de aquí a dos generaciones, una explosión totalmente brutal y luego imagino una implosión atroz, la primera reacción es a blindarse en nuestros países a lo Israel. Sin una ideología naciente que pueda hacer esto, buena parte de europa puede desaparecer en el destino de los R-seleccionados. 

Algo parecido a lo ocurrido en Esparta. Cosas que necesitaremos en estos temas, por ejemplo:

1) Fuerte cohesión comunitaria o grupal
2) Obsesion por el mercado: Ideología que favorezca la acumulación del dinero, incluso de manera piratesca a los protestante rico por la gracia de Dios
3) Obsesión por cultura de gimnasio, pelea, de defensa, militar, preppers, autosuficiencia, vida natural
4) Obsesión por la geopolítica e inteligencia para navegar estos mares turbulentos: pensar RU últimos siglos o el pueblo judío
5) Espíritu de rebelión e independencia: sobre todo frente a medios, formas de blindar el grupo ideológicamente (humor y todo lo no PC)
6) Patriotismo-Nacionalismo muy fuerte, a lo USA interior, obreros ingleses o rusos medios

Los grupos de selección-K que acumulen este tipo de trazos se llevarán las tías de mejor calidad y tendrán las mejores perspectivas.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (28 Abr 2017)

insultas dice...

y sigue con el y tu mas y tu tambien :XX:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Abr 2017)

Tan dificil es seguir el tema propuesto en el encabezado?, en este hilo caben basicamente los siguientes hilos conductores fundamentales:

1º Ñorcistas entonando el mea cucklpa
2º Ñordicistas vendiendo sotolerantismo ñordicista.
3º Ñordofobos maltratando a los ñordicistas
4º Ñordofobos demacrando a ñordicos


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Abr 2017)

No me considero ni nordicista ni nordófobo. Pon mi opción.

Un tradicionalista español no debe odiar razas.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Tan dificil es seguir el tema propuesto en el encabezado?, en este hilo caben basicamente los siguientes hilos conductores fundamentales:
> 
> 1º Ñorcistas entonando el mea cucklpa
> 2º Ñordicistas vendiendo sotolerantismo ñordicista.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Abr 2017)

Tercera opción entonces
En este hilo hemos presenciado un cambio en el sujeto acusatorio, instigado por los ñordicistas para no tener que hacer frente a dar explicaciones sobre su propia abyecta constitución ideologica. 



Bernaldo dijo:


> No me considero ni nordicista ni nordófobo. Pon mi opción.
> 
> Un tradicionalista español no debe odiar razas.


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Abr 2017)

Que no soy nordófobo, hombre.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Tercera opción entonces
> En este hilo hemos presenciado un cambio en el sujeto acusatorio, instigado por los ñordicistas para no tener que hacer frente a dar explicaciones sobre su propia abyecta constitución ideologica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Abr 2017)

Aver, yo tampoco, ni nadie me parece de todos los que han concurrido en el hilo señalando la risible conducta de los nordicistas. Para los norcidistas parece que los somos.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Que no soy nordófobo, hombre.


----------



## hortera (28 Abr 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Marrónes como los faraones Egipcios, we wuz kins
> Si tal fuere el caso ustel ya habria solicitado paguita universal y welcome Españoles, porque pagan pensiones y enriquecen.
> 
> 
> ...



en la aldea de mi padre, en Asturias, parece que estas en Irlanda, no te quedes en la raza española actual, piensa que no sabemos cual es la raza original española, o mas bien, estamos hablando de un pais mestizo, al menos de dos grandes razas, y tambien has de considerar que la raza marrón es dominante, con lo cual, a dos razas al mismo porcentaje, la marrón se iría imponiendo con el tiempo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (29 Abr 2017)

celtiberia basicamente

Los iberos eran marrones? los celtas?. España debe de destilarse hasta parecer dinamarca misma? Por qué?



hortera dijo:


> en la aldea de mi padre, en Asturias, parece que estas en Irlanda, no te quedes en la raza española actual, piensa que no sabemos cual es la raza original española, o mas bien, estamos hablando de un pais mestizo, al menos de dos grandes razas, y tambien has de considerar que la raza marrón es dominante, con lo cual, a dos razas al mismo porcentaje, la marrón se iría imponiendo con el tiempo.


----------



## beke (29 Abr 2017)




----------



## Glasterthum (30 Abr 2017)

beke dijo:


>



Juasjuas. Buen meme.


----------



## _Random_ (30 Abr 2017)

No se especifica qué demonios es eso de "nórdico" o "mediterráneo", igual que se omite que en ambos lares hay de esos dos tipos humanos, pero también hay una versión contraria:







Y dado que el identitarismo está en alza en Escandinavia, mientras España sigue siendo un país de Kichis y Colaus (amén de una hilera de logros terribles que ni en EEUU existen, no me hagan sacar a pasear los links), sin más fuerza patriótica que canis agredemendigos, tendría bastante más sentido y realismo. País más cuck que este no lo hay, y sólo hay que ver cómo hasta sus chovinistas abrazan el globalismo, como ocurre en este mismo hilo.

Igualmente, también los hay neutrales:












Saludos


----------



## _Random_ (30 Abr 2017)

Mulaaa dijo:


> Golfos, no diga gilipolleces, que los países escandinabos siguen siendo los más progres del planeta, con una ultraderecha igual de irrelevante que en España.



En la Europa septentrional el identitarismo ya arrasa, de hecho ya son primera fuerza política en Suecia, de modo que si todo avanza según lo visto, ganan a las próximas elecciones, aunque no sea con mayoría absoluta. ¿Has visto algo así en España? ¿Has visto tener, por lo menos, parodias de movimientos como el SD, SvP, Nordfront...? Cuando por lo pronto nos equiparemos, podremos permitirnos criticar a otros países. Mientras tanto España es un paraíso del progretariado que bien nos acerca a una republiqueta treintañera, con la diferencia de que esta vez no va a venir ningún militar rifeño a salvarnos el culo. A llorar a la vía.


----------



## Rob1984 (30 Abr 2017)

Mulaaa dijo:


> Golfos, no diga gilipolleces, que los países escandinabos siguen siendo los más progres del planeta, *con una ultraderecha igual de irrelevante que en España.*
> 
> *con una ultraderecha igual de irrelevante que en España.*
> 
> ...



Suecia: el centroderecha cae y la ultraderecha se sitúa como segunda fuerza - El Electoral







Y de Dinamarca mejor ni hablemos, porque cualquier con comparación con España no haría más que sonrojarnos, alli la derecha tradicional no puede mover un dedo sin que lo apruebe la derecha identidaria, y de momento han conseguido que los daneses no se puedan casar con inmigrantes menores de 24 años, que solo se de permiso de residencia a quien tenga trabajo y hable danés y que el reagrupamiento familiar sea mucho más estricto.

Asi que siento decirte que muy a pesar mio España y viendo como marchan las cosas esta llamada a ser la heredera espiritual del progresismo en el futuro.


----------



## _Random_ (30 Abr 2017)

Mulaaa dijo:


> ¿Tú estas cosas que escribes te las crees?



Mira, otra similitud con la progredumbre patria: la vivencia en una realidad alternativa. Te han dado ya datos, pero lo puedes seguir comprobando por tí mismo: en Escandinavia se abre camino un identitarismo que en España ni está ni se le espera. ¿Puedes negar esos hechos? 

No quería hacerlo, pero voy a quotearme:



Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> Sólo en los EEUU, ya hay de por sí más "blancos nórdicos" que en toda Escandinavia, y ni de broma están bajo el mismo panorama, los americanos podrán tener un país que podrá tener muchas lacras, pero que hoy por hoy no deja de ser la vanguardia en lo que viene siendo la defensa contra el Genocidio Blanco y el movimiento pro-raza en general; buena parte de esos "nórdicos", colaboran o influyen en el movimiento, tal como David Duke y similares, y no creo yo que este hombre sea un degenerado o un bárbaro que jamás haya hecho nada útil. No se puede juzgar a toda una sub-raza por lo que hagan algunos, porque de ser así, ¿que tendríamos que decir de los "mediterráneos" (que a saber qué es eso)?
> 
> ¿Donde esta esa "resistencia mediterránea" de la que hablan tantos desgañitándose, a la hora de defenderse de nordicismos (lo cual muchas veces más que antinordicismo, acaba siendo nordifobia)?
> 
> ...



El "si lo ignoro desaparece" no funciona, como no se viene abajo el separatismo qatarán por mucho que La Trotona haga oídos sordos. Venga, a seguir bien.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (30 Abr 2017)

Los "hislamocomunissshhtas" de alertadigital: Los descendientes de los moros que participaron en la guerra civil asesinando y violando a mujeres y niñas tendrán derecho a la nacionalidad española

Son cinismos sanos.

PD:¿Xq han baneado al Op?


----------



## _Random_ (30 Abr 2017)

Violaban por la misma carga genética septimundista habida en los igualmente moros (JAPR dixit) republicanetes, no por mandato militar como los subhumanos de Ehrenburg; eran fusilados nada más conocerse, de hecho. Si eso es todo lo que se tiene que decir de esas nuevas Brigadas Internacionales, iconoclastas, asesinas de cristianos, barbáricas, globalistas y sectarias como es el IS, y si se tiene que voltear tantísimo de tema, habla volúmenes de lo que ha debido de escocer el comentario.

La España actual está para el arrastre, está enferma a nivel biológico y espiritual; cuanto antes se asuma en vez de colar en 2017 no se qué glorias del XVI, antes se atajará la situación en vez de colgarle el muerto a unos obreros british igualmente puteados por la globalización.


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (30 Abr 2017)

¿Dios existe? ¿Fue Cristo el Hijo de Dios enviado para redimir a la humanidad del pecado original? ¿Es el Papa el encargado de sustituir a Cristo hasta la segunda venida? Si la respuesta a estas preguntas es no, es absurdo defender el catolicismo.

Aún así, ser follanegros con la excusa del catolicismo es absurdo: Baviera, Polonia o Irlanda son también católicas. Excusa de mal pagador, igual que los que dicen: "Me gustan las latinas porque son tradicionales". No, te gustan las racialmente blancas pero, puesto que lo tienes crudo con ellos, lo intentas con las latinas.

(Por cierto, ya me diréis que tienen de tradicional el perreo y las gorras de los Lakers puestas del revés).


----------



## Don Meliton (30 Abr 2017)

Esto es lo que el Partido Nacional Socialista Aleman le ofrecio a unos alemanes en horas bajas, un poco de ORGULLO, la posibilidad de creer en si mismos y en Alemania otra vez.

Usando, entre otras cosas su HISTORIA. Segun el cuco de guardia, si lo hacen los nazis BIEN, si lo hacemos los espanyoles MAL. Por que? Si lo averiguais, y tampoco es tan dificil, entendereis perfectamente la mentalidad del CUCO y hacia donde nos quieren arrastrar.

Que pensais que necesita Espanya?

Un poco de ORGULLO, de recordar nuestra historia y lo que fuimos capaces de hacer, de mirar atras para buscar unos valores de los que ahora carecemos?

U otra perorata machacandonos OTRA VEZ con la mierda que es ESPANYA y los ESPANYOLES, renegar de la misma y de su HISTORIA y abrazar unos valores que nos son ajenos?

Si usted ha elegido la segunda opcion, el circulo nordicista de PODEMOS les da la bienvenidas, contacte con Jay Junior Billy Bob que les indicara donde se celebrara la proxima asamblea, tras la misma se llevara a cabo misa odinista, mas batucada vikinga y calimocho de calvados.


----------



## Renato (30 Abr 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Esto es lo que el Partido Nacional Socialista Aleman le ofrecio a unos alemanes en horas bajas, un poco de ORGULLO, la posibilidad de creer en si mismos y en Alemania otra vez.
> 
> Usando, entre otras cosas su HISTORIA. Segun el cuco de guardia, si lo hacen los nazis BIEN, si lo hacemos los espanyoles MAL. Por que? Si lo averiguais, y tampoco es tan dificil, entendereis perfectamente la mentalidad del CUCO y hacia donde nos quieren arrastrar.
> 
> ...



No te equivoques, lo que reivindica el tradipapismo es una interpretación de la historia de España, no la historia en sí. Vuestro historicismo es lo mismo que la pretensión del nacionalismo catalán de basarse en la historia de Cataluña para justificar sus reclamaciones.

Por ejemplo el tradipapismo nunca hace mención a restaurar los estatutos de sangre, a pesar de que no se basan en la raza sino en la religión y blablabla. Solo ponen el acento en el seguidismo de determinados reyes a la mafia vaticana como Felipe II, o las actividades prosélicas de las órdenes religiosas en América, pero no en su expulsión en la época de mayor esplendor del Imperio español que tuvo lugar con el antijesuita Carlos III. 
¿Estarían dispuestos los papólatras si se vieran en la tesitura a saquear roma y a meter al papa en cintura como hizo Carlos V? Yo creo que no, de hecho algunos de los papólatras de este foro como Brujix han afirmado esplícitamente que prefieren no criticar al papa morófilo Franciso a pesar de que esté equivocado porque anteponen la unidad de la fe ante todo y no desean alimentar fisuras y disensiones. Si verter una crítica anónima en internet lo ven como inasumible de cara a su papolatría enferma y radical no digamos ya si una vez en los resortes del poder los papólatras tuvieran que anteponer los intereses de España a los del vaticano como hizo Carlos V. 
Los papólatras son fans de Felipe II y otros de su padre, pero ambos podemos reivindicar la historia de España, sólo que desde diferentes puntos de vista. Uno es patriota y el otro sumiso a intereses exógenos globalistas.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Abr 2017)

Un caso real, recien salido del horno, como caído del cielo. Pasen y vean:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-sirio-refugee-de-y-responde-a-preguntas.html


----------



## _Random_ (30 Abr 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Si usted ha elegido la segunda opcion, el circulo nordicista de PODEMOS les da la bienvenidas, contacte con Jay Junior Billy Bob que les indicara donde se celebrara la proxima asamblea, tras la misma se llevara a cabo misa odinista, mas batucada vikinga y calimocho de calvados.



Menudo ad hominem más barato te has marcado. O sea que si no me sale de los cojones tragar con el reemplazo de mi pueblo por marrones beatos, soy pagano (como, realmente, lo es el catolicismo) :8:, calvo ::, y que me gustan las perfomance musicales guarremitas ::

Este es el nivel del hezpanismo: personajes para los que ser patriota no es señalar el hecho insobornable, de que la España actual es una putérrima mierda que haría escupir sobre sus gentes a sus padres fundadores, e intentar buscarles solución a esos problemas. No. Ser patriota es hacerse pajas mentales con lo que ocurrió hace cinco siglos a cientos de kilómetros, y no ver la realidad que hay aquí y ahora.

Los fetichismos históricos de cuckeros que habrían votado al Pepé de hace 15 años, son con muchísima diferencia el mayor cáncer del patriotismo español. Ni siquiera se puede debatir seriamente con ellos, como puede ser contra identitarios más dispares o incluso con comunistas. Tienen la inteligencia suficiente como para no cagarse encima. Tochos pomposos, vacíos e infumables, thankeándose entre ellos sin ningún ánimo de salir de sus fantasías ni de una mínima autocrítica. Y así les luce el pelo.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Abr 2017)

Resumen de los que presumen de lo lucido de su pelo.

Hablan como si contaran con curriculum.



Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> soy pagano calvo
> 
> Y así les luce el pelo.


----------



## _Random_ (30 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Resumen de los que presumen de lo lucido de su pelo.
> 
> Hablan como si contaran con curriculum.



Tan manipulador de las palabras, como una Curia que lleva mangoneando tierra (y que por supuesto no van a devolver al ayuntamiento de Roma puesto que son los padres de la mentira) desde hace siglos por una falsificación constantiniana. De tal palo, tal astilla :no:


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Abr 2017)

Se os rasca y al fondo se ve lo que hay detrás--> odio a la Fe Católica.

No hace falta ser muy espabilau para saber quién os inspira.



Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> Tan manipulador de las palabras, como una Curia que lleva mangoneando tierra desde hace siglos por una falsificación constantiniana. De tal palo, tal astilla :no:


----------



## Don Meliton (30 Abr 2017)

Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> Menudo ad hominem más barato te has marcado. O sea que si no me sale de los cojones tragar con el reemplazo de mi pueblo por marrones beatos, soy pagano (como, realmente, lo es el catolicismo) :8:, calvo ::, y que me gustan las perfomance musicales guarremitas ::
> 
> Este es el nivel del hezpanismo: personajes para los que ser patriota no es señalar el hecho insobornable, de que la España actual es una putérrima mierda que haría escupir sobre sus gentes a sus padres fundadores, e intentar buscarles solución a esos problemas. No. Ser patriota es hacerse pajas mentales con lo que ocurrió hace cinco siglos a cientos de kilómetros, y no ver la realidad que hay aquí y ahora.
> 
> Los fetichismos históricos de cuckeros que habrían votado al Pepé de hace 15 años, son con muchísima diferencia el mayor cáncer del patriotismo español. Ni siquiera se puede debatir seriamente con ellos, como puede ser contra identitarios más dispares o incluso con comunistas. Tienen la inteligencia suficiente como para no cagarse encima. Tochos pomposos, vacíos e infumables, thankeándose entre ellos sin ningún ánimo de salir de sus fantasías ni de una mínima autocrítica. Y así les luce el pelo.



Quien niega que Espanya este en horas bajisimas?

En lo que desde luego no estamos de acuerdo es en la solucion. A ver, que opinas de el uso que hizo el partido nazi de una iconografia propia no del siglo XVI si no del siglo XIII como herramienta de reconstruccion nacional?


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Abr 2017)

Recuerda, se basan en mentiras para apalear falsos muñecos de paja.

La deshispanización (=descatolización) de España es clara y palpable en nuestra sociedad.

La degeneración es simultánea. Sólo un necio puede desconocer la inseparable relación de causa y efecto entre ambos procesos.



carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Quien niega que Espanya este en horas bajisimas?
> 
> En lo que desde luego no estamos de acuerdo es en la solucion. A ver, que opinas de el uso que hizo el partido nazi de una iconografia propia no del siglo XVI si no del siglo XIII como herramienta de reconstruccion nacional?


----------



## Don Meliton (30 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Recuerda, se basan en mentiras para apalear falsos muñecos de paja.
> 
> La deshispanización (=descatolización) de España es clara y palpable en nuestra sociedad.
> 
> La degeneración es simultánea. Sólo un necio puede desconocer la inseparable relación de causa y efecto entre ambos procesos.



Son, o por lo menos lo poco que muestran en este foro, la viva imagen de la deshonestidad intelectual. 

Y los bribones todavia tienen los cojones de decirnos a la cara que lo hacen por el bien de Espanya.


----------



## _Random_ (30 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Se os rasca y al fondo se ve lo que hay detrás--> odio a la Fe Católica.
> 
> No hace falta ser muy espabilau para saber quién os inspira.



Si antepones una fe a una patria, ya sabemos cuales son tus prioridades (en el fondo no hay demasiada diferencia entre el globalismo catolicista y el de corte progre); España es infinitamente más que esa religión que ahora la va vendiendo pieza por pieza al perder la fe. Algún masoca sin cojones y sin espíritu, todavía dirá que es un castigo divino: a eso se le llama ser una desagradecida.

Eso mismo: una puta desagradecida. La Iglesia ha llegado a donde está gracias al talento, ingenio y fervor de los pueblos europeos, nosotros la hemos empoderado. Y ahora nos lo paga traicionándonos, siendo un vector de importación septimundista a nuestras puertas. Colonos que el Papo de Roma se abstiene de acoger en su palacio. ¿Tienen algo que decir esos del "los bárbaros germanos nos inundan de invasores"?


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Abr 2017)

Han tenido demasiada impunidad difamando en el foro. Llegó el momento de ponerlos en su sitio.

Así, tranquilamente.



carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Son, o por lo menos lo poco que muestran en este foro, la viva imagen de la deshonestidad intelectual.
> 
> Y los bribones todavia tienen los cojones de decirnos a la cara que lo hacen por el bien de Espanya.





---------- Post added 30-abr-2017 at 20:46 ----------

¿Desde cuándo habla un patriota español así?

Tú en el treinta y tantos estarías quemando iglesias. 

No te digas patriota, abogado...



Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> S
> 
> Eso mismo: una puta desagradecida. La Iglesia...


----------



## Don Meliton (30 Abr 2017)

Estos son los que hablan de retomar valores tradicionales, los que llaman puta a la iglesia::::::

Pero si son como los rojos!

Atencion que en el ultimo mensaje se le ha escapado "empoderado", a este le paga SOROS como poco.


----------



## Renato (30 Abr 2017)

Yo tenía un profesor de religión cura que decía que la iglesia era puta y santa. Creo que tenía razón, pero solo al 50%.


----------



## Don Meliton (30 Abr 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Yo tenía un profesor de religión cura que decía que la iglesia era puta y santa. Creo que tenía razón, pero solo al 50%.



Con esos catequistas, asi has salido.


----------



## Renato (30 Abr 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Con esos catequistas, asi has salido.



Puede ser. Siempre me pareció que en los salesianos había cierta sensibilidad protestantoide.


----------



## BGA (30 Abr 2017)

Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> Si antepones una fe a una patria, ya sabemos cuales son tus prioridades (en el fondo no hay demasiada diferencia entre el globalismo catolicista y el de corte progre); España es infinitamente más que esa religión que ahora la va vendiendo pieza por pieza al perder la fe. Algún masoca sin cojones y sin espíritu, todavía dirá que es un castigo divino: a eso se le llama ser una desagradecida.
> 
> Eso mismo: una puta desagradecida. La Iglesia ha llegado a donde está gracias al talento, ingenio y fervor de los pueblos europeos, nosotros la hemos empoderado. Y ahora nos lo paga traicionándonos, siendo un vector de importación septimundista a nuestras puertas. Colonos que el Papo de Roma se abstiene de acoger en su palacio. ¿Tienen algo que decir esos del "los bárbaros germanos nos inundan de invasores"?



Dios y Patria. Con Dios el alma con la patria la sangre.

El dilema es vuestro porque no encontrando la argucia por la que hacernos caer en él, lo necesitáis para justificar lo que de todas las formas, Historia incluida, ha demostrado ser falso de toda falsedad.

Sois protestantes o simples advenedizos que para convencernos de una dualidad inexistente salvo en vuestras cabezas, nos ilustráis con la nula autocrítica hacia los que siempre han sido enemigos de España y el Catolicismo. Y al tal punto llegáis que incluso al más templado se le ocurrirá preguntarse acerca de vuestra intenciones cuando no dejáis títere con cabeza de una España en la es os duele reconoceros a vosotros mismos.

Tal parece que Bernaldo acertaba cuando sugería que tras tanto avatar extranjero no sería fácil encontrar a un español que se vista por los pies...


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Abr 2017)

Parte de los rojos del treintaytantos se pretendían patriotas.

Cualquiera los ve a estos cuando no acepten ser ignorados... ya estamos viendo en el hilo es desprecio de algunos de estos identitarios por el genotipo y fenotipo de la mayoría de españoles.





carne de pescuezo dijo:


> E
> 
> Pero si son como los rojos!


----------



## _Random_ (30 Abr 2017)

Se llama puta a quien se prostituye, en este caso, la Iglesia al mejor postor: el ecumenicismo follamarronil. Entiendo que a vuesas mercedes se les rompa el monóculo del disgusto cuando alguien dice las verdades del barquero, pero oigan, a joderse, que suena muy heresiarca y muy franciscófobo.

Si en el mundo de yuppie progre todo lo que contraria es nazi, en el catolicista es protestante. Y hala, a tomar por el ojal, para qué estrujarse la sesera, no vaya a ser que se les caiga la narrativa.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Abr 2017)

Detrás del odio a la Fe Católica, por detrás del todo, solo hay uno. 

Discusiones de parvulitos, no, gracias. Erestt tú quien ha de estrujarse la mollera.



Spoiler






Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> Se llama puta a quien se prostituye, en este caso, la Iglesia al mejor postor: el ecumenicismo follamarronil. Entiendo que a vuesas mercedes se les rompa el monóculo del disgusto cuando alguien dice las verdades del barquero, pero oigan, a joderse, que suena muy heresiarca y muy franciscófobo.
> 
> Si en el mundo de yuppie progre todo lo que contraria es nazi, en el catolicista es protestante. Y hala, a tomar por el ojal, para qué estrujarse la sesera, no vaya a ser que se les caiga la narrativa.


----------



## _Random_ (30 Abr 2017)

Exactamente las mismas ínfulas de superioridad moral progre, con las que evadir cualquier debate serio y huir entre insultos de estúpidos rednecks y sucedáneos. De traca


----------



## Segismunda (30 Abr 2017)

A los nórdicos les gusta que un negro les lefe la cara después de haberse follado a su señora delante de ellos. Forma parte de sus costumbres culturales y no me parece oportuno juzgarlos desde nuestra óptica mediterránea.


----------



## Don Meliton (30 Abr 2017)

A los cucos les _molesta_ la superioridad moral. Otra caracteristica del cuco que no debe pasar desapercibida: el cuco gusta de la inferioridad, lugar del que se siente merecedor y por tanto posicion natural en la que debe situarse en SU gran esquema de las cosas

Por otro lado el cuco tiene gran imaginacinacion: es capaz de ver donde nadie mas ve insultos de rednecks, estupidos y sucedanos.

Es llamativo que donde otras culturas vieron gnomos, unicornios y otras criaturas de fantasia, el cuco vea estos pretendidos insultos, proferidos sin duda por su criatura mitologica preferida: el hispanchista (sic) catolico de gorra de beisbol puesta del reves.

Anoto estos rasgos y quedo a la espera de que el maese Ariki Mau los tabule como crea oportunos para su aplicacion en el estudio _Teoria integral del cuco, de la demigrancia a la derroicion_.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Abr 2017)

A ver, con todo el cariño, como ya le dije a el Ariki.

En el afán de traducir productos de los laboratorios de pensamiento anglos se cometen errores como estos.

El "cuckhold" sería el cornudo o consentidor de toda la vida. Además de el error seguidista le estaríais sumando el error de llamarle "cuco" justo al que no corresponde.

El cuco ("pecu" se le dice en Montañés) es un pájaro que pone el huevo en nido ajeno para que otro le críe. El cuco es el corneador, el cornudo es el otro pájaro, por ejemplo el petirrojo.

Venga, vamos a aplicarnos, que lo de copiar acríticamente a lo papanatas es cosa de identitarios y demás anticatólicos, que suelen beber de una especie de pozo común donde confluyen cloacas deversas, entre ellas anglosupremacistas y delirios evangélicos de tercera categoría.



carne de pescuezo dijo:


> A los cucos les _molesta_ la superioridad moral. Otra caracteristica del cuco que no debe pasar desapercibida: el cuco gusta de la inferioridad, lugar del que se siente merecedor y por tanto posicion natural en la que debe situarse en SU gran esquema de las cosas
> 
> Por otro lado el cuco tiene gran imaginacinacion: es capaz de ver donde nadie mas ve insultos de rednecks, estupidos y sucedanos.
> 
> ...


----------



## _Random_ (30 Abr 2017)

Pomposismo tochil por frontera para acabar diciendo lo ya consabido: ad hominems por no salirnos del huevámen aceptar la tercermundización de nuestro país, de nuestra cultura, de nuestro lenguaje, de nuestros barrios, de nuestros empleos, de nuestros úteros y de nuestros sueños. Los mismos que se quejan de extranjerizaciones, son los que no dudan en valerse de apoyos ajenos (santasedefilia), prioridades ajenas (la fe universal por encima de la tierra patria), compañeros ajenos (brendas beatas cada vez más evangélicas frente a patriotas españolas quizá sin las rodillas ensangrentadas de tanto arrodillarse) e incluso insultos ajenos (el pirata-protestonto cuck).

Y no será porque no se han dado datos de cómo está "la reserva espiritual de Occidente" hoy día. De verdad que me gustaría vivir en esa realidad alternativa, según la cual si no dominamos el mundo de nuevo es simplemente porque no nos da la gana. Con identitarios como estos, para qué querer a PIT. Qué aburrimiento de gente.



carne de pescuezo dijo:


> el cuco gusta de la inferioridad, lugar del que se siente merecedor y por tanto posicion natural en la que debe situarse en SU gran esquema de las cosas



Acabas de resumir dos milenios de actitud eclesiástica.


----------



## Don Meliton (30 Abr 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> A ver, con todo el cariño, como ya le dije a el Ariki.
> 
> En el afán de traducir productos de los laboratorios de pensamiento anglos se cometen errores como estos.
> 
> ...



Pues es una disquisicion terminologica de primerisimo orden que me venia rondando la cabeza desde hacia varios dias, mismamente hoy en el metro venia yo pensando eso. Como se llamaria el pajaro cuqueado? 

Eso necesita trabajarse, sin duda. Lo que es claro es que necesitamos un termino para esta clase de elemento disgregador y antiespanyol, por lo menos a efectos retoricos (adaptados a este medio en el que prima la inmediatez)


----------



## Segismunda (30 Abr 2017)

Otra cosa que deberíais tener en cuenta es que el fenómeno del cucoldismo tiene mucha base psicológica, atiende a una serie de tabúes y transgresiones, no es tan sencillo como "voy a imponer esto". De ahí que esté documentado desde antiguo y en varias culturas.

Aquí en España hay hombres que se pajean pensando que su novia come el rabo de un negro y después les da un besito seminal africanizado. Pero no pueden decirlo porque es tabú y precisamente ese tabú retroalimenta su excitación.


----------



## Don Meliton (30 Abr 2017)

Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> Acabas de resumir dos milenios de actitud eclesiástica.



No te lo tomes a mal, pero creo que los debates teologicos te vienen un poco grandes.

Sin tener mucha idea del tema, ojo.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Abr 2017)

La palabra "cornudo" o "consentidor" es suficiente. Los del mundillo pajarero le llaman "huésped" al nido que es saboteado.



carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Pues es una disquisicion terminologica de primerisimo orden que me venia rondando la cabeza desde hacia varios dias, mismamente hoy en el metro venia yo pensando eso. Como se llamaria el pajaro cuqueado?
> 
> Eso necesita trabajarse, sin duda. Lo que es claro es que necesitamos un termino para esta clase de elemento disgregador y antiespanyol, por lo menos a efectos retoricos (adaptados a este medio en el que prima la inmediatez)


----------



## _Random_ (30 Abr 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> No te lo tomes a mal, pero creo que los debates teologicos te vienen un poco grandes.
> 
> Sin tener mucha idea del tema, ojo.



Probablemente conozca bastante mejor el Cristianismo, dado que yo lo estudio, no lo idealizo; hay que leerse y releerse hasta dejar sobado el papel bíblico, cosa que no hacían los antiguos católicos (y en vista está que ni los modernos) dado que la Iglesia bien se encargaba de traducirla a lenguas cultas como el latín (Vulgata), imposibilitando toda forma de estudio y comprensión para un pueblo que para colmo era analfabeto.

De hecho aquí no se han dado rebates serios, se ha procedido a copipastear lo vomitado en otros interminables hilos: parrafadas llenas de paja resumibles en que ellos tienen la razón porque están bendecidos, y el resto somos un contingente de paganos (como lo es el legado católico), de piratas (como la esquilmadora que ha sido la Iglesia), de extranjerizantes (sólo hay que leer este mismo hilo), de falsarios (cuando ellos tienen palacete elysiumniano por obra y gracia de falsificar la escritura de Constantino, amén de numerosas tergiversaciones con el cristianismo primitivo), de nazis (cuando fue el Vaticano quien se codeó durante mucho tiempo con el Eje, y anteriormente apoyó unas cruzadas contra marrones de época que ahora mismo son tildadas de tales), y de un largo, repetitivo, cansino, monótono, aburrido y coñazante etcétera

Siempre es lo mismo, les tiras de la cuerda y te dan sus cuatro frases grilladas. Y todo por no querer ser esa Babel tan denunciada en las escrituras. Con personajes así no se puede razonar, son el estereotipo de paleto patriotero tan odiado por gente como JAPR, elevados a auto-adjudicadas autoridades morales.


----------



## Bernaldo (30 Abr 2017)

Ya estamos con los clásicos cócteles a base de batiburrillos evangélicos, judíos y demás familia.

Lo cierto es que los mejores especialistas bíblicos, con grandísima diferencia, están en la Iglesia Católica.

Desde luego, no somos los pringaos que pululamos por este foro, pero mucho menos lo son los mixtificadores de los que os alimentáis los Triquis comecatólicos.



Spoiler






Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> Probablemente conozca bastante mejor el Cristianismo, dado que yo lo estudio, no lo idealizo; hay que leerse y releerse hasta dejar sobado el papel bíblico, cosa que no hacían los antiguos católicos (y en vista está que ni los modernos) dado que la Iglesia bien se encargaba de traducirla a lenguas cultas como el latín (Vulgata), imposibilitando toda forma de estudio y comprensión para un pueblo que para colmo era analfabeto.
> 
> De hecho aquí no se han dado rebates serios, se ha procedido a copipastear lo vomitado en otros interminables hilos: parrafadas llenas de paja resumibles en que ellos tienen la razón porque están bendecidos, y el resto somos un contingente de paganos (como lo es el legado católico), de piratas (como la esquilmadora que ha sido la Iglesia), de extranjerizantes (sólo hay que leer este mismo hilo), de falsarios (cuando ellos tienen palacete elysiumniano por obra y gracia de falsificar la escritura de Constantino, amén de numerosas tergiversaciones con el cristianismo primitivo), de nazis (cuando fue el Vaticano quien se codeó durante mucho tiempo con el Eje, y anteriormente apoyó unas cruzadas contra marrones de época que ahora mismo son tildadas de tales), y de un largo, repetitivo, cansino, monótono, aburrido y coñazante etcétera
> 
> Siempre es lo mismo, les tiras de la cuerda y te dan sus cuatro frases grilladas. Y todo por no querer ser esa Babel tan denunciada en las escrituras. Con personajes así no se puede razonar, son el estereotipo de paleto patriotero tan odiado por gente como JAPR, elevados a auto-adjudicadas autoridades morales.


----------



## Don Meliton (1 May 2017)

Retiro lo que dije... sobre los rojos.



> Para el imbecil que ha dicho que los españoles tendriamos que haber "limpiado" Sudamerica. Durante varios siglos España y Portugal, fuimos una potencia que teniamos a medio Europa subyugada. Ni los perros ingleses nos tosian y cuando nos quisieron echar de las colonias, se estrellaron miserablemente.
> 
> A ver si recuperamos el orgullo de ser una pueblo que va mas alla de mierdas racialistas. Lo racial solo interesa para criar vacas, cerdos o perros como los ingleses. Nosotros somos una cultura como la romana o la griega. No tenemos que ver nada con la basura anglosajona o germanica.
> 
> ...



Escrito por un rojo, uno de los mas significados del foro.

Quede aqui consignado para escarnio de Arrekarallos, Juniors Joel Jays y sucedaneos.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (1 May 2017)

Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> Violaban por la misma carga *genética septimundista* habida en los igualmente moros (JAPR dixit) republicanetes, no por mandato militar como los subhumanos de Ehrenburg; eran fusilados nada más conocerse, de hecho. *Si eso es todo lo que se tiene que decir de esas nuevas Brigadas Internacionales, iconoclastas, asesinas de cristianos, barbáricas, globalistas y sectarias como es el IS*, y si se tiene que *voltear tantísimo de tema*, habla volúmenes de lo que ha debido de escocer el comentario.
> 
> La España actual está para el arrastre, está enferma a nivel biológico y espiritual; cuanto antes se asuma en vez de colar en 2017 no se qué glorias del XVI, antes se atajará la situación en vez de colgarle el muerto a unos obreros british igualmente puteados por la globalización.



Igualico oygan...

Donde tu lees palabros como septimundista yo solo leo bilis y dogma. ¿Carga genética?Debe ser el gen marxista ¿No? :: ¿Comparar las Brigadas con el ISIS cuando los que traían moros subcontratados en camiones como vanguardia y carne de cañón para violar españolas eran los "patriotas" del ejercito sublevado? (Se parecen bastante mas a los "rebeldes" sirios de lo que te gustaría, de hecho...)

¿Voltear tantísimo el tema?¿Un señor que pone una imagen donde compara dos situaciones históricas que se parecen como un huevo a una castaña para defender golpes de estado ayudados por potencias (literalmente) fascistas?

Esa imagen solo me produce un enorme sentimiento rotodosiano. Hay una sarta tan grande de pajas mentales en ese comentario que me siento casi incapaz de abordarlas cabalmente. Es como mirar a un pozo negro lleno de serpientes descabezadas. Joder, al menos tu has contestado con educación, hay gente que ni eso. 

Lo mejor de todo es que solo me he leído bien ese ultimo comentario de todo el hilo. Si el resto es igual...


----------



## Bernaldo (1 May 2017)

Madre mía, ni siquiera de los rojos pueden diferenciarse. 

Reconociendo que soy muy excéptico y hasta a veces hostil con el rollo este de los identitarios también sé reconocer que hay claramente elementos "cucos" (éste sí sería el sentido correcto de la palabra, algo así como una variante popular para "infiltrado" o "quintacolumnista") que tratan de desprestigiar a ese colectivo (nordicistas, furibundos anticatolicos, etc.).

Respecto al dilema del cuco, que está falsamente planteado en la palabra "cuckold" que en español tendría el equivalente de "cuquillo" con que equivocadamente se denomina al "macho" de la "cuca", que es la que se cuela en el nido de otro pájaro, expulsa un huevo o todos los del huesped, deposita el suyo y consigue que otro se lo saque adelante.

Ese es el huésped al que queremos denominar, no al "marido" de la "cuca", que no es ningún cornudo sino un parásito, junto con ella.

Es decir, para entendernos:

- El cuco o cuquillo es el tipo que te cuela a su descendencia, perjudicando a la de otro al que parasita.

- El parasitado puede es cualquier otro pájaro, menos el cuco. Puede ser un petirrojo por ejemplo. Aquí es donde podríamos encontrar un excelente calificativo para los progrerrojos que fomentan el inmigracionismo parasitario.

- Aparte de "petirrojos" se me ocurren palabras como "cu-consentidor",
(consentidor del cuco), cucornudo, cucófilo, cuqueado, críacucos, etc. Ya irá saliendo alguna palabra, que hay gente con más imaginación o conocimiento de la lengua.

Petirrojo/Cuconsentidor/Cucornudo son de momento mis candidatos favoritos.

Y ahora que lo pienso, lo de Q-cornudo queda hasta más corto y pegadizo.






carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Retiro lo que dije... sobre los rojos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (1 May 2017)

Los cucos, o mejor dicho, sus hembras, las cucas asaltan los nidos de la especie a parasitar y buscan colocar un huevo suyo eliminando/comiéndose alguno o todos los presentes.

Y eso es lo que hacéis los que tratáis de colocar vuestra basura extranjerizante, vuestros huevos ideológicos extranjerizantes, en nuestro nido, el cuerpo ideológico de nuestra nación. Lo que aún no sé es si sóis simplemente consentidores engañados o sóis las cucas que queréis colarnos vuestro veneno.

Aquí algunos hemos intervenido bastante activamente para evitar que os apropiéis de la etiqueta "tradicionalista", algo que parece que se ha conseguido de momento.

Así que voy a estrenar la palabra contigo abriendo un jilo-encuesta.



Spoiler






Arrekarallo dijo:


> Los calamares y algunos pulpos, cuando acorralados por un peligro, cagan una nube de tinta. Ésta es una táctica inteligente, ya que encubre su huida y aturde al peligro potencial.
> 
> Los perrodistas y los autoproclamados defensores de la hispanchidad parecéis tener en común el querer escabulliros a base de jiñar litros de tinta real o cibernética.
> 
> ...








---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 13:03 ----------

Cuca, las cuencas mineras quedan bastante lejos de los Picos de Europa.

A ver si aprendes geografía. ¿O no os enseñan tampoco eso?



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Los mineros asturianos se creían muy duros con sus armas suministradas por potencias extranjeras, que hasta empezaron a matar y violar españoles que no pensaban como ellos. Por poco nos ponen una república soviética, chekas y gulags *en mitad de los Picos de Europa*.


----------



## BGA (1 May 2017)

Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> Probablemente conozca bastante mejor el Cristianismo, dado que yo lo estudio, no lo idealizo; hay que leerse y releerse hasta dejar sobado el papel bíblico, cosa que no hacían los antiguos católicos (y en vista está que ni los modernos) dado que la Iglesia bien se encargaba de traducirla a lenguas cultas como el latín (Vulgata), imposibilitando toda forma de estudio y comprensión para un pueblo que para colmo era analfabeto.
> 
> De hecho aquí no se han dado rebates serios, se ha procedido a copipastear lo vomitado en otros interminables hilos: parrafadas llenas de paja resumibles en que ellos tienen la razón porque están bendecidos, y el resto somos un contingente de paganos (como lo es el legado católico), de piratas (como la esquilmadora que ha sido la Iglesia), de extranjerizantes (sólo hay que leer este mismo hilo), de falsarios (cuando ellos tienen palacete elysiumniano por obra y gracia de falsificar la escritura de Constantino, amén de numerosas tergiversaciones con el cristianismo primitivo), de nazis (cuando fue el Vaticano quien se codeó durante mucho tiempo con el Eje, y anteriormente apoyó unas cruzadas contra marrones de época que ahora mismo son tildadas de tales), y de un largo, repetitivo, cansino, monótono, aburrido y coñazante etcétera
> 
> Siempre es lo mismo, les tiras de la cuerda y te dan sus cuatro frases grilladas. Y todo por no querer ser esa Babel tan denunciada en las escrituras. Con personajes así no se puede razonar, son el estereotipo de paleto patriotero tan odiado por gente como JAPR, elevados a auto-adjudicadas autoridades morales.



Por no poner la raza en el altar del sacrificio "intelectual", nos llaman "follamoros" y "follaindios". En pura lógica, no estár en contra de alguien por su raza no nos hace enemigos de la nuestra, salvo en su calenturienta cabeza llena de urgencias y estreses de mal vendedor...

Pero sin embargo, se hacen los ofendidos cuando por su insistencia, ha pasado de defender unas "ideas" a atacar con todo lo que tienen a los "hombre de paja" de las nuestras. 

"Follamoros": una sola frase le pido que demuestre ni de lejos, alguna preferencia por ellos respecto a nuestros "hermanos" del norte. Una sola. Se lo pongo bien fácil. Insisten en el falso dilema de elegir a unos o a otros, cuando nuestra postura consiste en defender "lo nuestro"; lo de España.

"Protestantes": Si emplean todos los lugares comunes que usan los protestantes contra el catolicismo y dan sobradas señales de que entre los cristianos a ellos "les comprenden" mejor, ¿cómo se llama eso?. Lo de Constantino es un claro ejemplo. 

Lo de copipastear me hace pensar que usted vive en un universo paralelo... Lo de "grilladas" me tiene en un sinvivir. Lo de la Iglesia acaparadora, tanto de lo mismo, cuando es fácil adivinar en qué manos y en qué situación quedaron las propiedades de la Iglesia confiscadas no hace tanto.

Y respecto a las parrafadas, pues eso, está en su derecho de tenerlas por tales. Algunos pensamos que merece la pena el esfuerzo de intentar dar matices al tema y puede que no lo consigamos por nuestra torpeza o porque "algunos" tengan demasiada prisa en leer sin entender o simplemente les ofende dedicar ni un segundo a las opiniones que les son adversas. Nada nuevo. Para lo demás, recurra a "tuiter".

Por cierto, si el cristianismo "original" estaba formado por las gentes más sencillas de su época y seguramente analfabetas,¿cómo puede justificar que manoseasen la Bíblia según su particular criterio y no que conociesen lo que decía a través de la lectura de alguno que si supiera leer?. ¿De verdad cree que ese escenario primitivo era el adecuado para la libre interpretación de las Escrituras?.


----------



## Bernaldo (1 May 2017)

Vamos, en resumen, ilustramos el hilo con una imagen:









Spoiler






BGA dijo:


> Por no poner la raza en el altar del sacrificio "intelectual", nos llaman "follamoros" y "follaindios". En pura lógica, no estár en contra de alguien por su raza no nos hace enemigos de la nuestra, salvo en su calenturienta cabeza llena de urgencias y estreses de mal vendedor...
> 
> Pero sin embargo, se hacen los ofendidos cuando por su insistencia, ha pasado de defender unas "ideas" a atacar con todo lo que tienen a los "hombre de paja" de las nuestras.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renato (1 May 2017)

La Iglesia católica hasta el siglo XVI , y sólo porque actuó a rebufo de la Reforma, estaba formada por clérigos analfabetos también. Si no tiene sentido apelar al cristianismo primitivo como justificación de la libre interpretación de la biblia mucho menos lo tiene el papel de la Iglesia como garante de la integridad del mensaje cristiano al estar los clérigos deficientemente formados. Incluso no era infrecuente que se eligiera a papas analfabetos.

De hecho esta fue la raíz de la crítica de Lutero a la Iglesia y que la propia Iglesia aceptó en el concilio de Trento. Sólo que Lutero la resolvió "legalizando" el libre examen de la biblia, sobre todo cuando en su época había una importante masa de comerciantes deseosos de una exégesis con la que sentirse identificados y con una buena educación que podían sacar sus conclusiones sobre el mensaje de Jesús sin necesidad de pésimos intermediarios.

---------- Post added 01-may-2017 at 13:44 ----------

Papas analfabetos


----------



## BGA (1 May 2017)

Pésimos mediadores que han conseguido una Iglesia única frente a inteligentes librepensadores que han encontrado 33000 versiones de la misma verdad.


----------



## Renato (1 May 2017)

La iglesia única es la de los verdaderos creyentes, y por esto se encuentran excluidos los papólatras unidos en el error.


----------



## BGA (1 May 2017)

Hay 33000 maneras "verdaderas" de ser "verdaderos creyentes" y la única que se mantiene firme y unida está "en el error"...


----------



## Kenshiro (1 May 2017)

Falango dijo:


> Los "hislamocomunissshhtas" de alertadigital: Los descendientes de los moros que participaron en la guerra civil asesinando y violando a mujeres y niñas tendrán derecho a la nacionalidad española
> 
> Son cinismos sanos.
> 
> PD:¿Xq han baneado al Op?



Pero cuando los rifis entraron por primera vez en España para sofocar el golpe de estado del 34 y defender la cuestionable soberanía republicana estuvo bien. ::

Además, a diferencia de Stalin, Franco no dio orden a los regulares de violar a ninguna mujer española, si ocurrió fue cosa suya y en caso de ser descubiertos se les ajusticiaba ipso facto.
Min. 20 o por ahí:
Ben Mizzian, "El General Moro", TVE - YouTube


----------



## Renato (1 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Hay 33000 maneras "verdaderas" de ser "verdaderos creyentes" y la única que se mantiene firme y unida está "en el error"...



Por pura estadística es más probable que la verdad esté entre esas 33000 interpretaciones de la biblia que en la 1 restante. 

Lo que está unido es uno de los retales tras los sucesivos cismas. Existe la iglesia ortodoxa que también se mantiene firme y unida...


----------



## BGA (1 May 2017)

33000 opiniones distintas (y sumando). En algo muy importante diferirán cuando en vez de sumar una sola verdad alternativa a la católica, rica, diversa y democrática... necesitan abrir "nuevas" vías de salvación y si son nuevas, digo yo que será porque no le reconocen a sus "hermanas" la misma capacidad salvífica.

Está claro: un proceso de des-religare que acabe convirtiendo al cristianismo en un asunto de opinión privado, pues todos creerán que tiene razón -la suya- y que todos los demás son emisarios del diablo....


----------



## Renato (1 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> convirtiendo al cristianismo en un asunto de opinión privado, pues todos creerán que tiene razón -la suya- y que todos los demás son emisarios del diablo....



Contradictio in terminis. Nadie que crea que los que no piensan como él son emisarios del diablo puede reducir la religión a la esfera privada, sino que trataría de imponer su visión a los demás. No proyectes, por favor...


----------



## beke (1 May 2017)

Los brigadistas internacionales lucharon por España, por el pueblo. Leete cualquier diario de campaña de un miliciano y lo verás. Hay en los archivos de la guerra civil.


----------



## Milgerardo Van Puta (1 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Los mineros asturianos se creían muy duros con sus armas suministradas por potencias extranjeras, que hasta empezaron a matar y violar españoles que no pensaban como ellos. Por poco nos ponen una república soviética, chekas y gulags en mitad de los Picos de Europa.
> 
> Eso duró hasta que estos capullos tuvieron que vérselas con la misma escoria magrebí con la que tuvo que lidiar el ejército español denostado por ellos una década atrás. Entonces sí que fueron rápidos en denunciar atrocidades (sólo si eran ellos quienes las sufrían, pero los soldados españoles en Marruecos en los años 20, así como colonos mineros y sus familias sufrieron cosas peores en el Rif y nadie movió un dedo).
> 
> Cierto es que las tropas rifeñas se comportaron como salvajes, pero las quejas al maestro armero. Además las tropas rifeñas eran súbditos multiculturales del glorioso imperio español allende el Mierditerráneo y para ser justos, gracias a ellos España no se convirtió en un país comunista.



¿A los mineros los apoyaron potencias extranjeras?¿Si?¿Seguro? 



> Un elemento clave en la preparación de la insurrección eran las armas y parte de ellas los obreros las consiguieron *robándolas pacientemente una a una de las fábricas de armas de Oviedo y de Trubia. Otras las compraron a contrabandistas o las trajeron desde Éibar a través de una red creada por las Juventudes Socialistas y el sindicato del Transporte de la UGT de Oviedo*. La dinamita la obtuvieron de las minas. Todas las armas (1300 fusiles y cuatro ametralladoras) y explosivos (millares de cartuchos de dinamita) se escondieron en catorce depósitos clandestinos (diez de los socialistas, dos de la CNT y dos de los comunistas) que la Guardia Civil no logró descubrir (varios millares de pistolas estaban guardadas en las casas de los obreros comprometidos en la sublevación).20 En cuanto al famoso alijo de armas del “Turquesa” en Muros de Nalón, al que la prensa de derechas atribuyó una importancia excepcional para explicar el éxito relativo de la Comuna asturiana, además de que no tenía como destino final el movimiento socialista asturiano (éste intervino en la operación para colaborar con Prieto), no aportó más que alguna munición a los revolucionarios asturianos ya que la armas que transportaba o fueron capturadas por la Guardia Civil o no llegaron a desembarcarse.



Pero bueno, a mi lo de Asturias ni me va ni me viene. Eres tu el que justificas la entrada masiva de marronidos violadores(y no tan marronidos...) para "Salvar a España..." ¿del comunismo? Cuando el PCE era un partido minoritario antes del golpe. El golpe aupó al PCE y no al revés, curiosamente.

Aquí el "amigo" Queipo justificando la violación de españolas y otras lindezas de tan buen patriota español:


Propaganda radiofónica de Queipo de Llano - YouTube



> Además, a diferencia de Stalin, *(Aquí nadie ha defendido a ese espécimen.:: Como si se hace, de forma sistemática y casi religiosa, con San Paca la Culona.)* Franco no dio orden a los regulares de violar a ninguna mujer española, si ocurrió fue por su naturaleza, inherente a su genética tercermundista y en caso de ser descubiertos se les ajusticiaba ipso facto.
> Min. 20 o por ahí:
> Ben Mizzian, "El General Moro", TVE - YouTube





> que hasta empezaron a matar y violar españoles que no pensaban como ellos.



Reproducción del Discurso de Queipo de Llano animando y justificando la violación - YouTube



> Franco no dio orden a los regulares de violar a ninguna mujer española



Faltaría mas... 

Simplemente hace falta que uno de tus principales generales diga a sus hombres, en el medio de comunicación del momento, que las mujeres sevillanas van a conocer a "hombres de verdad". 

El resto es como soltar a unos perros rabiosos en una sala de banquetes.



> (sólo si eran ellos quienes las sufrían, pero los soldados españoles en Marruecos en los años 20, así como colonos mineros y sus familias sufrieron cosas peores en el Rif y nadie movió un dedo).



¿Nadie movió un dedo dices?

Semana TrÃ¡gica (EspaÃ±a) - Wikipedia



> Se conoce con el nombre de Semana Trágica a los sucesos acaecidos en Barcelona y otras ciudades de Cataluña entre el 26 de julio y el 2 de agosto de 1909. *El desencadenante de estos violentos acontecimientos fue el decreto del primer ministro Antonio Maura de enviar tropas de reserva a las posesiones españolas en Marruecos*, en ese momento muy inestable, siendo la mayoría de estos reservistas padres de familia de las clases obreras. Los sindicatos convocaron una huelga general.



Vaya... que cosas... una de las revueltas mas famosas del Siglo XX en España se dio justamente por ese motivo... Caso aislado supongo.

No entiendo la simpatía que despierta el masón Franco y sus amigotes de la caspa entre lo "mas granado" de Temas calientes. Justificando lo injustificable: 

-¿Que hago un golpe de estado contra un régimen, con muchas carencias, pero democrático en su contexto? No pasa nada. Era para salvar a España de la amenaza roja.

-¿Que llena el país de musulmanes sedientos de cholele cristiano? No pasa nada. Era para salvarlo del comunismo ateo e iconoclasta. Los musulmanes son nuestros aliados en la Cruzada. ::

-¿Que se codea y apoya en regímenes fascistas responsables de genocidios? No pasa nada. Era para salvar al país de la ponzoña marxista que lo corrompía.

-¿Que pongo el culo, alquilando su soberanía, a nuestro amigo yanqui, una vez que mis convecinos fascistas han sido derrotados, convirtiendo a España en una caricatura casposa y tercermundista de lo que fue? No pasa nada. Era para estabilizar el país.

-¿Que fomento, una vez ganada la guerra, una represión y exterminio sistemático de décadas como no se ha visto en Europa desde que mis amigotes fascistas hacían sus limpiezas étnicas? Sin discusión. El gen marxista debe ser eliminado.

Y así con todo.


----------



## Don Meliton (1 May 2017)

Ha escocido bastante entre la identariatada que se les pase por los morros que hasta un rojo es mas patriota y mas ESPANYOL que ellos.

Pues es la verdad, a mi no me mireis que solo os he puesto delante vuestras miserias.


----------



## Adelantadoiberico (1 May 2017)

Vamos a divertirnos un poco. Caso próximo de invasión marroquí de Ceuta, Melilla y Canarias (no ya si saltan el estrecho). Respuestas según peña, mi predicción:

Mayoría de españoles a favor de España frente a Marruecos, al mismo tiempo unos cuantos y no solo en Cataluña y País Vasco sino en general a favor de Marruecos frente a España. En barrios latinos e inmigración latina en España algo parecido. Por un lado, algunos, quizá más criollos, a favor de España pero al mismo tiempo predigo sin duda alguna, celebraciones hasta en Madrid en contra de España por parte de muchísimos latinos (aunque sea en sus ambientes propios claro). Tercero, del mundo europeo, Francia y RU pueden ser puñeteros según les venga. Pero en caso de necesitar voluntarios me extrañaría CERO montones de voluntarios de toda Europa e incluso USA en forma de cruzada anti-África, anti-Islam. Los musulmanes aquí obviamente quintacolumna. Políticos catalanes y vascos pidiendo independencia ya si se nos ocurre responder con guerra. Desde USA quien sabe, con Trump bueno para nosotros con Obama quien sabe. Un panorama muy complicado sobre todo internamente.

Creo que esto sirve para poner las cosas a nivel de calle como están ahora no en mundos imaginarios u otras épocas. Pero vamos veo más probable a voluntarios griegos, italianos, polacos, holandeses que a voluntarios sudamericanos la verdad. Como curiosidad, el abuelo de este imagino que no se pasaba violando españolas como los moros, eso espero al menos: 

Culto a Franco en Ámsterdam | Blog Mundo Global | EL PAÍS


----------



## Renato (1 May 2017)

Adelantadoiberico dijo:


> Vamos a divertirnos un poco. Caso próximo de invasión marroquí de Ceuta, Melilla y Canarias (no ya si saltan el estrecho). Respuestas según peña, mi predicción:
> 
> Mayoría de españoles a favor de España frente a Marruecos, al mismo tiempo unos cuantos y no solo en Cataluña y País Vasco sino en general a favor de Marruecos frente a España. En barrios latinos e inmigración latina en España algo parecido. Por un lado, algunos, quizá más criollos, a favor de España pero al mismo tiempo predigo sin duda alguna, celebraciones hasta en Madrid en contra de España por parte de muchísimos latinos (aunque sea en sus ambientes propios claro). Tercero, del mundo europeo, Francia y RU pueden ser puñeteros según les venga. Pero en caso de necesitar voluntarios me extrañaría CERO montones de voluntarios de toda Europa e incluso USA en forma de cruzada anti-África, anti-Islam. Los musulmanes aquí obviamente quintacolumna. Políticos catalanes y vascos pidiendo independencia ya si se nos ocurre responder con guerra. Desde USA quien sabe, con Trump bueno para nosotros con Obama quien sabe. Un panorama muy complicado sobre todo internamente.
> 
> ...



Si es indicativo de algo en la final España-Holanda del mundial de fútbol nuestros hermanos cobrisos pagapensiones residentes en territorio nacional iban con Holanda.


----------



## Ov€rdose (1 May 2017)

Yo prefiero a un moro antes que un rojo y creo que cualquier persona sensata y cabal opinará lo mismo.

Moros que por otra parte vinieron únicamente a luchar mandados por españoles, que apenas han supuesto el 0,0001% demográficamente de lo que supone la actual inmigración masiva y que contrariamente al extendido mito apenas violaron. Eso sí a los rojos les dieron de lo suyo.

Los brigadistas internacionales lucharon por Moscú, ya sea a sabiendas, ya sea como tontos útiles.

El principal partido republicano, el que más votos sacó en el 36 estaba mediatizado por Moscú:

1935 Discurso de los delegados de PSOE en el VII Congreso de Komintern, Moscu, agosto de 1935 - YouTube

Por cierto mirad como os pagan a los españoles putinianos vuestra lealtad a Moscú, con propaganda antiespañola pura y dura:

Miranda Regresa | Geopolitica.RU

Eso si que merece el título de CUCKOLD por encima de cualquier otra cosa.


----------



## Tau Ceti (1 May 2017)

Los "moros de Franco" fueron casi todos devueltos a su lugar de origen en los años posteriores a la guerra. Con su correspondiente condecoración y honores, eso sí


----------



## Renato (1 May 2017)

Tau Ceti dijo:


> Los "moros de Franco" fueron casi todos devueltos a su lugar de origen en los años posteriores a la guerra. Con su correspondiente condecoración y honores, eso sí



Una vez vi un documental en la 2 sobre los moros de Franco y algunos de los que todavía quedaban vivos se quejaban de que España no les diera una paguita. ::


----------



## Heinz (1 May 2017)

Ov€rdose dijo:


> Yo prefiero a un moro antes que un rojo y creo que cualquier persona sensata y cabal opinará lo mismo.



Vamos, que prefieres ponerte de parte de un bárbaro invasor que viola a una mujer de tu familia o que decapita a un amigo tuyo con ideas diferentes a las tuyas, antes que de parte de esa mujer de tu familia o de ese amigo tuyo.

Y este es el nivel que hay. Cainismo español puro y duro.


----------



## Ov€rdose (1 May 2017)

Heinz dijo:


> Vamos, que prefieres ponerte de parte de un bárbaro invasor que viola a una mujer de tu familia o que decapita a un amigo tuyo con ideas diferentes a las tuyas, antes que de parte de esa mujer de tu familia o de ese amigo tuyo.
> 
> Y este es el nivel que hay. Cainismo español puro y duro.



Comunismo es peor que barbarie. Los rojos han estado asesinando durante años en España, incluso al lado de mi casa han matado... 

Breve historia ideológica de ETA (5): ETA Berri, la ETA marxista-leninista | Anotaciones de Javier Barraycoa

En cambio los moros hasta el 11M llevaban años sin hacer nada significativo. Las cosas como son, no creo que el islam en toda su historia haya llegado ni a acercarse a la carnicería que ha sido el comunismo en poco más de 100 años.


----------



## Heinz (1 May 2017)

Ov€rdose dijo:


> Comunismo es peor que barbarie. Los rojos han estado asesinando durante años en España, incluso al lado de mi casa han matado...
> 
> En cambio los moros hasta el 11M llevaban años sin hacer nada significativo. Las cosas como son, no creo que el islam en toda su historia haya llegado ni a acercarse a la carnicería que ha sido el comunismo.



El vecino de un barrio de Madrid que votaba al PSOE o al PCE, no era culpable de lo que hiciese o dejase de hacer Lenin o Stalin. Ese hombre podía ser tu compañero de trabajo o incluso tu amigo. Era un español como tú, solo que de otras ideas. 

¿De verdad prefieres a un moro violador, venido del Rif, antes que a él? ¿No nos acordamos de las salvajadas que esa gente hacía con los cristianos durante la invasión musulmana? ¿Ni de lo que hacían con los soldados españoles en la guerra de África?

Y esa mitificación de la barbarie comunista, me recuerda a la mitificación que tanto os ofende a algunos de la barbarie nazi, los millones de judíos, las cámaras de gas y demás....

La Historia reciente ha demostrado que mil veces más dañino para Europa ha sido un musulmán bosnio filo-nazi, que un yugoslavo comunista. Y casos como éste, hay muchos más.

Yo conozco a gente que vivió el comunismo en países del Bloque del Este y ninguno me habla de esas películas de terror que contáis algunos. Ojo, no digo que el comunismo como sistema no tuviera sus fallas, sus crímenes en determinadas épocas y sus cosas malas (como las tuvo el fascismo histórico, no te engañes), pero esa obsesión anticomunista que os lleva a algunos incluso a defender a los moros, me parece anacrónica.


----------



## Glasterthum (1 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Y un cuarterón, y un ochavón. Puede tener hijos indistinguibles de un nórdico si le toca la lotería genética. Así que la comparación no es por los pelos. Esta es la hija de Boris Becker, un nórdico notorio amante de las negras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Has puesto un buen razonamiento. Y la chica rubia pero con madre negra, podría pasar por española. 

Corroboro además lo que dices, como algo nada extraño. Yo tengo ejemplos aún mejores, aunque de gente no famosa.

Recuerdo conocer a un par de hermanos, de Sudamérica, con abuelo negro, y ellos parecían españoles. De hecho uno era rubio y de ojos azules.

También recuerdo el caso de una chica, muy guapa, que parecia de cualquier lugar de Europa aunque de tez un poco morena, con madre negra. En este caso lo de la madre me lo comentó alguien como curiosidad, no la llegué a ver y no puedo confirmar 100% si la madre era negra o mulata, lo que es seguro es que viendo a la hija, difícilmente se te iba a ocurrir origen africano.

Así que... esto de las razas además de absurdo es bastante móvil.

PD: acabo de acordarme del "nórdico" de Prison Break con padre y familia por parte de padre negra o mulata.


----------



## Adelantadoiberico (2 May 2017)

Ahora más en serio, ¿alguien sabía de esto?
195k ejercito normal 150k reservistas. 94% de varones a favor de alistarse si hiciera falta. Presupuesto normal un 50% del nuestro. Nuestras tropas ahora en Letonia??? La que pueden liar con una marcha enorme y programada de negros algún día con apoyo de prensa internacional, nueva marcha verde hacia ceuta y melilla. No sé vosotros, ¿alguien más piensa que de aquí a una década tenemos una guerra con Marruecos??. Y si es el caso no me extrañaría nada una llamada a filas en plan chapuzas y nuestra generación con cero conocimiento de estos temas a sacarse las castañas del fuego con cojones solo. Mala pinta, mal preparados por la cuenta que nos trae. 1958 ultima guerra, 1973 marcha verde, hubiera sido guerra pero fue rendición, perejil y luego 11-M?? Parecen prepararse concienzudamente y su economía esta subiendo y mejorando bastante, suena a preparación y no me extrañaría apoyo globalista por ellos.

Y mientras aquí con debates sobre si los rubios bla los morenos bli. 

Saudi Arabia to finance Moroccan military industry to the tune of $22 billion | defenceWeb


----------



## Ov€rdose (2 May 2017)

Heinz dijo:


> El vecino de un barrio de Madrid que votaba al PSOE o al PCE, no era culpable de lo que hiciese o dejase de hacer Lenin o Stalin. Ese hombre podía ser tu compañero de trabajo o incluso tu amigo. Era un español como tú, solo que de otras ideas.
> 
> ¿De verdad prefieres a un moro violador, venido del Rif, antes que a él? ¿No nos acordamos de las salvajadas que esa gente hacía con los cristianos durante la invasión musulmana? ¿Ni de lo que hacían con los soldados españoles en la guerra de África?
> 
> ...



Moros violadores solo porque lo dice la propaganda antifascista? Violadores son la chusma racaille de ahora que tiene sistemáticamente el apoyo de la izquierda igual que por cierto tenían el apoyo Gadaffi y las bandas pseudomarxistas que se dedicaban a asesinar europeos inocentes en los 70 y 80..., los atentados contra aviones y discotecas occidentales no los inventaron ni al qaeda ni el isis...

Y mitificación de la barbarie nada, con las cifras más conservadoras en la mano el comunismo ha matado bastante más que el islam en unas pocas décadas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2017)

En resumidas cuentas, según el sector ñordico para ser un buen patriotah Español digno de portar la bandera deben de reunirse los psiguientes requisitos:

1º Establecer como supremas las fenotipias&genes ñordicos, escandinavos. Que se sobreponen como superiores a las demas formas de vida mas o menos marronizadas.
2º Ser ideologicamente Pagano Ñordico, mitologia completamente alojena y distante pero que representa la forma superior de ideologia a las inferiores que medran en entornos marronizados.
3º Admirar y enfatizar los logros extrangeros de la sangre Ñordica mientras se ciscan en todo lo Español.

:XX:

Son patriotas de patrias Nordicas, de patrias a las que no pertenecen. Por eso son el hazmerreir del floro, por tremendamente disfuncionales y tarados.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 May 2017)

Venga, seamos sinceros, Ariki.

Yo no me trago que esta gente sea representativa de ninguno de los grupos que se autodenominan como patriotas.

Y tú tampoco.



Spoiler






El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En resumidas cuentas, según el sector ñordico para ser un buen patriotah Español digno de portar la bandera deben de reunirse los psiguientes requisitos:
> 
> 1º Establecer como supremas las fenotipias&genes ñordicos, escandinavos. Que se sobreponen como superiores a las demas formas de vida mas o menos marronizadas.
> 2º Ser ideologicamente Pagano Ñordico, mitologia completamente alojena y distante pero que representa la forma superior de ideologia a las inferiores que medran en entornos marronizados.
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2017)

En este foro hemos oido todo tipo de insultos y vejaciones hacia la efigie del gran lider del movimiento corcovado, por sus proyectos de chimpanzuelización de la patria. Pero ese ser jamas a renegado de su estirpe racial ni va realizando comparativas entre el atrasado pueblo español con los seres de luz de cualquier otra estirpe extrangera. Con esto ya podeis haceros una idea sobre hasta que punto se encuentra devaluada vuestra patetica conducta xenofilico-quintacolumnista-tarada.

---------- Post added 02-may-2017 at 22:59 ----------

Son una farsa. Dignos de ser subvencionado por Soros para colocar un buena bazofia apestosa en el sector de personas preocupadas en clave patria, como elemento disuasorio. Una bomba fetida.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Venga, seamos sinceros, Ariki.
> 
> Yo no me trago que esta gente sea representativa de ninguno de los grupos que se autodenominan como patriotas.
> 
> Y tú tampoco.


----------



## Vamosya (2 May 2017)

Pero que cutrez, exponer como conclusión algo de lo que ya se estaba convencido de antemano sobre algo apenas definido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 May 2017)

Aqui podemos hablar en clave psiquiatrica de como los nordicistas son lumpen psiquico, pero lo fundamental es que jamas lograran crear nada, y lo más que podran hacer es camuflarse en un movimiento "patrihota", "hidentitonto" suave, pero nunca desvelando su verdadera raigambre quintocolumnistas nordicofila pues nadie en su sano juicio les compraria tan infecta y odiosa mercancia.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 May 2017)

Desde los anglosuvencionados de la PeneV allá por finales del XIX y principios del XX no se veía semejante cosa tan racistamente antiespañol que asumiera los más rancios prejuicios leyendanegristas.

Y como no me cuadra pues no me lo creo... 

Por cierto, cambiando de tema aunque no tanto. Me he fijado en Lasalle, candidato francés y he observado que su tipo es de lo más puro racialmente vasco, y por tanto ibérico, que he visto en años.

¿Qué sabes de ese tipo?



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En este foro hemos oido todo tipo de insultos y vejaciones hacia la efigie del gran lider del movimiento corcovado, por sus proyectos de chimpanzuelización de la patria. Pero ese ser jamas a renegado de su estirpe racial ni va realizando comparativas entre el atrasado pueblo español con los seres de luz de cualquier otra estirpe extrangera. Con esto ya podeis haceros una idea sobre hasta que punto se encuentra devaluada vuestra patetica conducta xenofilico-quintacolumnista-tarada.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-may-2017 at 22:59 ----------
> 
> Son una farsa. Dignos de ser subvencionado por Soros para colocar un buena bazofia apestosa en el sector de personas preocupadas en clave patria, como elemento disuasorio. Una bomba fetida.


----------



## Vamosya (2 May 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Aqui podemos hablar en clave psiquiatrica de como los nordicistas son lumpen psiquico, pero lo fundamental es que jamas lograran crear nada, y lo más que podran hacer es camuflarse en un movimiento "patrihota", "hidentitonto" suave, pero nunca desvelando su verdadera raigambre quintocolumnistas nordicofila pues nadie en su sano juicio les compraria tan infecta y odiosa mercancia.



¿Y los tradicionalistas católicos si van a crear mucho? En plena ebullición creativa que estamos, otro Siglo de Oro... :fiufiu: Ay, esas grandes obras teatrales del carlismo


----------



## Bernaldo (2 May 2017)

Siglo de Oro no tiene trazas, pero desde luego ya tiene elementos de los que los nordicistas carecen. Y ojo, el único identitario con valía intelectual reconocible en España es Pedro Varela -al cual por cierto no considero nordicista- se autodefine sin ninguna duda como católico.



Vamosya dijo:


> ¿Y los tradicionalistas católicos si van a crear mucho? En plena ebullición creativa que estamos, otro Siglo de Oro... :fiufiu:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2017)

El tradición bajará del monte, no hay otra en esta epoca de esclavitud. Ni votos, ni memes, ni tontadas. Polvora y redención, para derrotar al usurpador.

¿Tan reducidas teneis las entenderas que te atreves a comparar toda la tradición que se respira en nuestra historia, en los rincones de nuestra patria, en muchas cosas de nuestro caracter, con esa cosa de los anillos del nibelungo, que cuatro tarados lo tienen por más que mera literatura y del haplotipo I?

Solo le he visto una gota de dignidad intelectual a los nordicistas en este foro y ha sido a Dietrich Erkart que a hecho su confesión de sin medias tintas rechazando lo Español por lo Español.



Vamosya dijo:


> ¿Y los tradicionalistas católicos si van a crear mucho? En plena ebullición creativa que estamos, otro Siglo de Oro... :fiufiu: Ay, esas grandes obras teatrales del carlismo


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

Me parecería interesante mostrar la médula central de ese tradicionalismo que viene permaneciendo inalterado e inalterable en sus principios fundamentales desde hace casi dos siglos, a través con los que se puede enlazar con la España tradicional.

Creo que eso es lo que va a enganchar a los que inevitablemente se arrimarán, jartos de la enésima moda/partido político creado para consumo de rebotados por la enésima falsedad que produce este sistema.

Hay unos tipos que vienen manteniendo un discurso consntante, coherente y certero combinado con la acción como respaldo y, lo que es aún más importante, de la vuelta al levantarse tras la derrota.

No hay parangón en Europa y los ojos del mundo no darán crédito si los ven volverse a rehace en pleno siglo XXI. 

Joven español, ahí tienes la Tradición. Enganchate a ella, aprovecha su inercia y devuélvele el favor con la que puedas aportarle nueva por realimentación.

España es muuuucho más dura de lo que quieren hacerte creer.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El tradición bajará del monte, no hay otra en esta epoca de esclavitud. Ni votos, ni memes, ni tontadas. Polvora y redención, para derrotar al usurpador.
> 
> ¿Tan reducidas teneis las entenderas que te atreves a comparar toda la tradición que se respira en nuestra historia, en los rincones de nuestra patria, en muchas cosas de nuestro caracter, con esa cosa de los anillos del nibelungo, que cuatro tarados lo tienen por más que mera literatura y del haplotipo I?
> 
> Solo le he visto una gota de dignidad intelectual a los nordicistas en este foro y ha sido a Dietrich Erkart que a hecho su confesión de sin medias tintas rechazando lo Español por lo Español.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2017)

El nacionalismo blanco no existe, es un patraña. Es como el nacionalismo amarillo, una patraña que jamas servirá que las diferentes naciones amarillas dejen de lado sus verdaderas herramientas geopoliticas; sus respectivas patrias decimononicas. Es una patraña del nivel de un unicornio verde. Hay que explicarlo todo y varias veces.





Crozet dijo:


> Ariki vuelve de su baneo pero sigue sin enterarse, el nacionalismo blanco no es nordicismo.
> 
> Este hilo tiene tanto sentido como abrir uno contra los tradis acusándolos de marxistas Ekarras.
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 00:16 ----------

A un Manchurian le importa 3 si el japo que viene a rebanarlo en nombre del Yamato es amarillo y fue habil industrializandose, tiene más instinto y entendederas que muchos aqui que han nufragado en oceanos de letrajuntada inane.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

No te ofendas pero no te voy a dar cova, tu discurso me resulta como el de un tipo que se toma sustancias raras y alucina a colores y te lo cuenta.
Y tratar de hacértelo ver es como intentar disolver la niebla a manotazos.

Un saludo y no te molestes en contestarme. Bueno, si quieres.... es cosa tuya. Va sin mala baba, eh, que conste.



Spoiler






Crozet dijo:


> España es dura, pero no tan dura como para cargarse el orden mundial ella sola, yo realmente no sé dónde tenéis la geopolítica en vuestras cabezas pero a EEUU no se le derrota con curas, sin embargo la alt-right "casi" consigue romper el sistema haciendo que EEUU se volviera aislacionista (ya se ha visto que los guardianes del Imperio le han capado) y así permitiendo un acercamiento de Europa, donde estamos metidos, a la única potencia europea que puede barrer a EEUU, que es Rusia (podemos esperar sentados hasta que un país latinoamericano se ponga a este nivel).
> 
> En un escenario con un EEUU aislacionista, y una Europa unida a Rusia, bajo el identitarismo o lo que toque, es más fácil que un bloque panhispano medre, se libere y hasta vuelve a salir un Carrero Blanco que haga algún acuerdo con las fuerzas armadas brasileñas y se monte un armamento nuclear hispanolatino.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2017)

:XX:

Es una tactica astuta, asi que japón vendío un panamarillismo justo antes de lumpenizar a las koreanas y barbakoar chinos.







---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 00:44 ----------

Semos hermanos amarillos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2017)

Lasalle es Vascongado y se le nota con mucha base celta. Pero los celtas de la zona sufrieron vasconización tardia ya sea durante Roma o siglo X segun la teoria de Unaie creo recordar. Mas tirando a Ibero, Navarro (vascón) era San Ignacio de Loyola. Gente de pro. Los iberos si son preindo, el euskera es dialecto de familia ibero-aquitano.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Desde los anglosuvencionados de la PeneV allá por finales del XIX y principios del XX no se veía semejante cosa tan racistamente antiespañol que asumiera los más rancios prejuicios leyendanegristas.
> 
> Y como no me cuadra pues no me lo creo...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

Con ibérico me refiero a lo geográfico. El tipo tiene una construcción facial vascónica prácticamente de lo más puro que hay.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Lasalle es Vascongado y se le nota con mucha base celta. Pero los celtas de la zona sufrieron vasconización tardia ya sea durante Roma o siglo X segun la teoria de Unaie creo recordar. Mas tirando a Ibero, Navarro (vascón) era San Ignacio de Loyola. Gente de pro. Los iberos si son preindo, el euskera es dialecto de familia ibero-aquitano.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2017)

No.

Vascongadas son Vardulos, Caristios y Autrigones. Tribus celtas que se Vasconizaron tardiamente. Ya tienes 3 tipos "faciales".
Luego tienes a los Vascones, Iberos, que no son celtas, son los portadores originales del Rh-. Su morfologia es diferente. Ya tienes otro gepeto que le sumas a los 3 anteriores. Y luego tambien tienes menudencias de germaños, semitas...

Es un tema complicau, nada que ver con la versión simplificada del nasionalismo sesesionista mafiamelotrinco. 



Bernaldo dijo:


> Con ibérico me refiero a lo geográfico. El tipo tiene una construcción facial vascónica prácticamente de lo más puro que hay.





---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 01:14 ----------

Mira este grupo musical de la chavalerida. La cantante del acordeon es Ibera de manual para articulo de clasificación rasial de nordicistas. Los chavales celtificados bastante


----------



## beke (3 May 2017)

Gothaus dijo:


> Y un cuarterón, y un ochavón. Puede tener hijos indistinguibles de un nórdico si le toca la lotería genética. Así que la comparación no es por los pelos. Esta es la hija de Boris Becker, un nórdico notorio amante de las negras:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tiene aspecto nórdico. Tiene aspecto mestizo.
Si un español tiene la misma configuración craneal, los mismos ojos, nariz, pelo y estatura que un nordico sueco mas o menos puro, es porque es nórdico.
Los ojos azules, el pelo rubio, la nariz recta, la piel clara, los labios delgados, etc.. son genes recesivos. Si consideramos que existen las razas humanas y que la raza "nórdica" es una de ellas, pues una pareja de españoles "mediterraneos" con antepasados nórdicos pueden concebir mediante una lotería genética un hijo perfectamente nórdico.
Al igual que dos perros mestizos de pastor alemán pueden concebir un pastor aleman puro.
Porque heredo la genetica nórdica de la baraja genética que sus padres. Ya no podrá engendrar hijos de ojos marrones y pelo negro porque esos genes se han borrado de su sistema porque al contrario de lo que se cree uno no hereda toda la genética de sus padres , sino que algunas cartas de la baraja.


----------



## Don Meliton (3 May 2017)

Mal ejemplo pones Crozet, el panamarillismo nipon fue una excusa para un colonialismo de inspiracion anglo-germanica con una raza superior y otros subhumanos destinados a servir de mano de obra barata.

Ahora ponte en el papel de un chino en los anyos 20 abrazando esa ESFERA DE COPROSPERIDAD ASIATICA...

Si, has puesto el peor ejemplo posible.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

Ya está la cuca, cual evangélico histriónico, atacando a San Ignacio.

Calificar al PNV como carlista es como llamarle comunista a Gorbachov.

En vuestra línea cuqui, a pesar del título que se te ha dispuesto.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Yo pensaba que el PNV era una nada casual amalgama de carlistas, jesuitas, curas, ultracatólicos y servicios de Inteligencia británica y más tarde estadounidense y francesa. Y en cuanto a ETA, es vox populi que nació en un seminario, que su componente jesuítico era enorme y que la Iglesia la sostenía (igual que el IRA) con sus 'obisparras' y curas proetarras encubridores de asesinos. Gente de pro dices, que te den pomada.
> 
> 
> Algo debe de ir mal en los hispanistas cuando adoran a una figura tan subversiva y antiespañola como Nacho y su orden de los jesuitas. Gente que prácticamente creó el pensamiento progre-globalista y que no descansaron hasta cargarse completamente la autoridad española (que no vaticana) en Ultramar.
> ...


----------



## Ov€rdose (3 May 2017)

La Iglesia acogió a ETA porque estaba infiltrada hasta las cachas de comunistas.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

Cucarallo, en el hilo abierto por Plvs hablando de los endófobos que quisieran que Napoleón hubiese logrado imponerse en la masacre que emprendió contra nuestro país:



> con Napo nos hubiera ido mejor



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=19293991&postcount=11

No hay nada más que decir, otro ejemplo más de la verdadera naturaleza de las cucas.
Si los criacucos son penosos, mucho más importante es localizar, identificar y neutralizar a las cucas, ellas son las que entran directamente a vaciar el nido durante un descuido.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

Lo cierto es que, contra lo que hacen los que chupetean acríticamente de los laboratorios de ideas extranjerizantes, la aportación tradicionalista, como no podía ser de otra forma, recurre a la cultura propia explicando qué es un "cuco" (ejemplo de lo foráneos naturalizados en Vizcaya por las exenciones), cuál es la forma de proceder de este pájaro y por qué es incorrecto llamarle "cuco" al "criacucos".

Nueva lección a los "papanatas" extranjerófilos--> respuesta del aleccionad? un garabato para memos.

No hace falta´más explicación de lo que salta a la vista.

El memo se queda con el meme. 
La persona de fuste, aprende y asimila.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

Cuca, me encanta cuando comenzáis a mentir... es la mejor señal de vuestra derrota argumental.

Un gozo :XX:



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Nos llama extranjerófilos y extranjerizantes un tío obligado a obedecer a un pedófilo argentino boludo de ultraizquierda que es el jefe de una multinacional situada en el Vaticano y que encima es jesuita. Un tío que llama 'maketos' a los españoles y leal a una potencia multinacional extranjera con un vergonzoso historial de sabotajes e intrigas contra España. Menuda jeta que gastas abuelo. Ahora entiendo que de esos lodos naciese ETA. Los pantanos euskaldunos me recuerdan a tu cerebro: bochornosos, pegajosos, aire viciado, falta de viento fresco, no muy buen olor y petado de mosquitos.





---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 12:13 ----------

Haznos un análisis rasiáh de esos que nos hablan de aportes armenoides y todas esas polladas que os gastáis las nordicucas... 



Arrekarallo dijo:


>


----------



## BGA (3 May 2017)

Tocho dentro...

Jesuitas hay de todo, como en botica. En un hilo al respecto, ya "debatimos" el arte de hacer de la excepción la regla que manejáis sin el menor pudor. Si por unos cuantos que al final tuvieron que poner pies en polvorosa (no me refiero a la orden en general), encontráis un hilo irrefutable que sostenga (en vuestra imaginación) un prejuicio que convertís en juicio, por la misma razón, unos cuantos, muchísimos más, de españoles que no darían el perfil nórdico ni de coña, habrían de ser expulsados del país como potenciales mancilladores de la "raza". 

Hay más españoles "marrones" que jesuitas llevado por la soberbia de su "conocimiento". Piensen en ello y en cómo manejan sus números.

Pero no, para estos casos, lo que se ve no es suficiente y aunque no lleguen a decirlo con claridad, insisten en afirmar que "todos" los españoles son arios pata negra, que si el sol, que si tal... Lo dicen los alelaos esos que tantos buenos momentos les permiten pasar.

La maniobra es clara: por unos "casos aislados", los jesuitas son todos iguales, porque les interesa que así sean percibidos. Sin embargo, para un movimiento identitario pan-europeo en ciernes, que necesitas cuantos más adeptos mejor, pelillos a la mar con esos prejuicios "europeos" acerca de nuestra europeidad...

Podrían por la misma lógica, cargar las tintas contra los agustinos, pues Lutero lo era y miren la que organizó. Es decir, si una congregación tiene el mérito de contar en sus filas durante un tiempo, con alguien que supuso un antes y un después en la historia de Europa, sería la orden de los agustinos, más incluso que los jesuitas... Pero eso sería como tirar piedras sobre su propio tejado pues sería irrisorio que para demostrar la "perversidad" de una orden, tomaran como ejemplo a una en la que militó el líder espiritual de buena parte de los países protestantes, sí, esos mismos en los que con tanta pasión se defiende la prederminación incluso por causas no implicadas en lo teológico, pero que no son sino una continuidad en su versión "civil" pagana e incluso atea.

Para una inmensa mayoría que no sabe, o sabe poco, de grandes magnitudes, es más fácil que se sienta dueño de una propiedad que recorre varias veces al día que de un territorio que le llevaría jornadas enteras a pie. Del mismo modo, para muchos, es más sencillo comprender unas pocas verdades bien amuebladas (desde el punto de vista de quien sabe que no se llegarán a hacer preguntas incómodas que les estresen), que ofrecer una aparente indeterminación que precisará de estudio y compresión para que la incertidumbre se diluya como la niebla. 

Esa es una enorme diferencia entre nosotros: cierran puertas y ventanas a una habitación de reducido tamaño, para evitar las distracciones y cuando necesitan aportar algo de aire fresco (le obligan a necesitarlo), recurren al truco malabar de abrir y cerrar sin que se note demasiado... Esa habitación, son sus "verdades"; con las patas tan cortas como sus primas hermanas las mentiras. 

Por el contrario, a nosotros nos gusta el campo abierto o lo que es lo mismo, no cerrar en falso para hacer parecer que lo nuestro sea la Verdad irrefutable. Dejamos las puertas abiertas, por así decirlo, a la Voluntad de Dios, que encuentra en el Amor, su mejor y universal mandamiento.

Dirán algunos que a qué viene esto último si son ateos o paganos y que incluso han defendido la idea de que hay una perversa ideología semita encerrada en esas palabras, esa ideología que hizo sucumbir a Roma primero y sedujo a los nórdico después debilitando sus fundamentos guerreros...

Obviamente, no va por ellos. Va por otros a los que si les afecta por su convicciones religiosas o culturales ligadas a ellas. Entre éstos, estamos los católicos dejando la puerta abierta a una voluntad divina de la que apenas sabemos nada. Del otro lado, los que arrogándose la correcta y determiante voluntad de Dios, no se oponen ni un poco a quienes acusan al cristianismo de todos los males de una forma de ser Europa que hay que buscar en la noche de los tiempos, en los poemas de gesta y en las obras de Wagner o de Niezstche.

Dado que en pura teoría, ellos, los que se dicen protestantes, abrazaron la "verdadera" Fe cristiana, deberían saltar como resortes en cuanto sus hermanos germanófilos, ateos o paganos, hacen la menor mención que implique un desprecio directo por sus convicciones. Pero no, ahí callan y tragan por bien de una causa mayor: la supremacía "nórdica".

Así nos quedamos nosotros luchando contra todos, en no renegar del principal mandamiento cristiano, de nuestra mejor Tradición, de nuestra historia, de nuestra "diversidad étnica", del ascendente español e hispano... convencidos de que ni está todo escrito ni contado; que la historia "se mueve", que lo que sube baja (de ésto sabemos mucho) y que lo está abajo, puede volver a subir...

Tal parece que esa posibilidad les inquiete a nuestros amigos nórdicos: una idea de universalidad sustentada en lo hispano y en lo católico. El lector habrá percibido ya la enjundia que se esconde en toda esa filosofía paticorta que trata de seducir al español al punto de que renuncie al legado maravilloso recibido de nuestros ancestros, tratando de convencernos de la batalla perdida que supone un reencuentro entre las naciones originadas por la España Imperial, como si no supiéramos, a estas altura, que son las mismas voluntades las que han sembrado nuestras vías de comunicación espiritual de bobinas de alambre espinoso, haciendo creer que es designio divino (predeterminación) o biológico, que los españoles abandonemos toda idea de reconexión con nuestros hermanos americanos y a ellos, que deben asumir, en su condición de pueblo paria, que el super-hombre sajón que tienen encima, es a la postre la mejor cura contra sus manifiestas debilidades predeterminadas por los genes y/o por Dios.

Y cuando esta pertinaz defensa de "lo nuestro" acabe irritándoles en demasía, saldrán gritando que somos el cáncer de Europa por impedir la estabulación de las razas puras contribuyendo a su mestizado empobrecimiento; por mantener viva un "ideología" semítica que contamina el brillante y luminoso espíritu de la Europa de "verdad"...

Pero fíjense: el concepto de pueblo elegido que bajo criterios religiosos o biológicos con tanto ahínco defienden, ¿no les suena un tanto semítico? ¿No ha sido esa la excusa "espiritual" en la que han justificado tantas "hazañas" que luego propagaron como obra de "los soberbios españoles"?

¿No se han percatado que esta gente miente más que habla?

Cerremos filas hermanos, la que se nos viene encima no será pequeña y tal vez, de nuestra reacción dependa que dentro de un largo tiempo, se vuelva a hablar de nosotros con admiración o con vergüenza, esta vez sí, sin recurrir a su habilidad notable en contar la más grande mentira jamás contada.


----------



## Glasterthum (3 May 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En resumidas cuentas, según el sector ñordico para ser un buen patriotah Español digno de portar la bandera deben de reunirse los psiguientes requisitos:
> 
> 1º Establecer como supremas las fenotipias&genes ñordicos, escandinavos. Que se sobreponen como superiores a las demas formas de vida mas o menos marronizadas.
> 2º Ser ideologicamente Pagano Ñordico, mitologia completamente alojena y distante pero que representa la forma superior de ideologia a las inferiores que medran en entornos marronizados.
> ...



Bien dicho, capitán.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

Este tipo de personajes extranjerófilos han recibido en cada época histórica en que se han posicionado de mamporreros han recibido el trato que les corresponde, como endófobos. Ser eso y anticatólco y antiespañol en momentos en que se producen ataques y persecuciones en ese sentido es el pasaporte directo a convertirse en presa.

Dios no lo quiera, si se da un conflicto real y hay gente que mantenga ese discurso, será aplastada, por propio instinto de supervivencia. Ni al que asó la manteca, aunque lo piense, se le ocurrirá expresarse como está haciendo aquí Cuca, la memista.



BGA dijo:


> ......................................
> ¿No se han percatado que esta gente miente más que habla?
> 
> Cerremos filas hermanos, la que se nos viene encima no será pequeña y tal vez, de nuestra reacción dependa que dentro de un largo tiempo, se vuelva a hablar de nosotros con admiración o con vergüenza, esta vez sí, sin recurrir a su habilidad notable en contar la más grande mentira jamás contada.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

Si te digo que por serrar la rama en que te encuentras sentado, por el lado entre el tronco y tu punto de apozo, vas a acabar cayéndote... no te amenazo, sino que te informo. Realmente te hago un favor para que, al menos, no insultes a tus connacionales (tú le llamas expresarte de manera diferente a lo que otros pensamos, pero no es eso, son afrentas directas) ni alardees de apoyar a sus enemigos.

En vez de agradecerlo, QK, te lo tomas como la amenaza que no es.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Muy jodida tiene que estar la cosa cuando en vez de argumentar recurrís a la amenaza cutre-velada-amanerada contra todo *el que no piensa como vosotros*, incluso si comparte el puntal esencial de rechazo a la mierdaingeniería social sorosiana.


----------



## Don Meliton (3 May 2017)

Grande San Ignacio de Loyola, espanyol UNIVERSAL, hombre de fe y talento. Un autentico aristocrata.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

Uno de los mayores quebraderos del protestantismo, de larga tradición en inventarle los más inverosímiles bulos.

Tenemos aquí cucas que despliegan -casi calcado- discursos que beben directamente de esas fuentes, lo cual viene a ser otro indicio más de dónde procede toda esta constelación tan extraña.

Lo importante es despojarles de la etiqueta que intentan arrogarse de "patriotas". Jamás un patriota puede echar mierda encima de la columna vertebral que arma tu nación.

Joder, si es que hasta el DaGra parece uno de los nuestros al lado de estos personajes... ::



carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Grande San Ignacio de Loyola, espanyol UNIVERSAL, hombre de fe y talento. Un autentico aristocrata.


----------



## BGA (3 May 2017)

Catolicismo, Vaticano, Papa, Jesuitas, Hispanidad, España, Hispanoamérica. Nuestros siete pecados capitales ordenados de mayor a menor en el grado de obsesión que suscita entre nuestros "hermanos" germanófilos.

¿Se han dado cuenta, verdad?. Mucho llevamos escrito unos y otros como para que resulte difícil encontrar ese patrón acusatorio que se repite siempre aunque no lo haga de manera completa. Los dos últimos aparecen más tibiamente en cuanto al uso peyorativo de sus nombres concretos -aunque emplean con gran divertimento otros como Hezpanistán y Panchitolandia-, pero si uno observa cómo si de un árbol no hablan bien de las raíces, del tronco, de las ramas y mucho menos de sus frutos, no será necesario esperar a que digan que es todo el árbol el objeto de su manía persecutoria.

Me gustas tanto, veo en ti tanto potencial, que hasta que no haga de ti un hombre nuevo, no dejaré de intentarlo...


----------



## Rob1984 (3 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Catolicismo, *Vaticano, Papa*, Jesuitas, Hispanidad, España, Hispanoamérica. Nuestros siete pecados capitales ordenados de mayor a menor en el grado de obsesión que suscita entre nuestros "hermanos" germanófilos.....



Después de como nos ha traicionado la Iglesia y el Vaticano a Europa, deberias estar avergonzado de citar ambas instituciones como un actual referente, como si España le deberia algo a esa panda de vividores, chupoteros, vendedores de humo y mentiras divinas que es la Iglesia Apostolica romana.

Cada dia tengo más claro que los hispanchistas sois a la Iglesia lo que los progres a los globalistas: unos tontos útiles para cada élite.


----------



## Renato (3 May 2017)

Cuckatolicos con el culo ardiendo.


----------



## Renato (3 May 2017)

Enneges dijo:


> No es oro todo lo que reluce.
> 
> Ignacio de Loyola: "Para estar bien seguros, debemos sostener lo siguiente: lo que ante mis ojos aparece como blanco, debo considerarlo negro, si la jerarquía de la Iglesia lo considera así".
> 
> :rolleye:



Ante mis ojos parece una secta, pero debo apagar mi cerebro si la jerarquia cuckatolica asi lo considera.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

El arrebato de la rubia Cuca, con toda su colección de enlaces... es una prueba del anterior mensaje de BGA, que se convertirá en mítico (solo echo de menos de mi otro alias el hecho de poder editar firmas, porque ya tendría un extracto metido).

Efectivamente, BGA, el trasfondo último de estos es el ATAQUE A LA FE CATÓLICA y a la IGLESIA. Cada acometida tiene una forma diferente pero el objetivo es el mismo.

Ahí la tienes, toa desmelená a Cuca... .


----------



## Vamosya (3 May 2017)

Enneges dijo:


> No es oro todo lo que reluce.
> 
> Ignacio de Loyola: "Para estar bien seguros, debemos sostener lo siguiente: lo que ante mis ojos aparece como blanco, debo considerarlo negro, si la jerarquía de la Iglesia lo considera así".
> 
> :rolleye:



Me ha recordado a 1984 de Orwell 

1984 - how many fingers? - YouTube

---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 20:11 ----------




Renato dijo:


> Cuckatolicos con el culo ardiendo.



Simplemente hay gente que carece de honestidad intelectual. La verdad para ellos es un valor relativo, que puede retorcerse igual que a las personas en un potro de torturas.


----------



## Rob1984 (3 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Efectivamente, BGA, el trasfondo último de estos es el ATAQUE A LA FE CATÓLICA y a la IGLESIA.



Y este señores es el único argumento al que Bernalda se tiene que aferrar cuando les sacas de sus casillas, a este tontainas no le importa que nos esten sustituyendo etnicamente o que su adorada Iglesia este contra nosotros, a él lo único que importa es la supervivencia de la Iglesia por encima de cualquier Estado o identidad nacional.

¿Porque no te vas a rezar un rato, ya que tan buen cristiano dices ser, o mejor aún porque no te encierras en un convento con llave y nos dejas en paz con tus hilos chorras sobre hispanismo al que nadie le interesa?


----------



## BGA (3 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> Después de como nos ha traicionado la Iglesia y el Vaticano a Europa, deberias estar avergonzado de citar ambas instituciones como un actual referente, como si España le deberia algo a esa panda de vividores, chupoteros, vendedores de humo y mentiras divinas que es la Iglesia Apostolica romana.
> 
> Cada dia tengo más claro que los hispanchistas sois a la Iglesia lo que los progres a los globalistas: unos tontos útiles para cada élite.



¿Vergüenza?. Amos no me joda. Como lo que se ve no es todo lo que opera, prudencia, de esa bastante que no es lo mismo que una apostasía en público que es lo que parece que a ustedes les satisface más. Lo demás son conclusiones forzadas; una relación causa efecto que no debe escapar ni un tanto así de su prejuicio.

Volvamos al origen de la migración. ¿Le parece o lo dejamos para otro día?. ¿Quién empezó y bajo qué excusas, una campaña contra Oriente medio?. ¿Quién mantiene en el poder a los dictadores africanos que tanto han hecho por sus pueblos...?. ¿Quién está detrás del hacinamiento urbano en las grandes urbes africanas y americanos; en el embrutecimiento mayor aún de sus costumbres y en el saqueo permanente de sus recursos?. 

¿El Vaticano?.

¿Son acaso las multinacionales en guerra permanente entre ellas y en las que cualquier debilidad "humanista" es capaz de convertir sus dividendos en humo?. ¿Es acaso el Gran capital y la Gran Finanza la culpable de saquear toda "factoría" y llevar los centros de producción a los países pobres para darles una oportunidad "humanitaria"?.

Venga hombre. Solo falta que la "reacción" (cristiana por otra parte) de dar soporte a tantos expatriados forzosos, sea ahora la causante de todo este estropicio.

Ya lo dije y lo mantengo. Occidente no quiere pagar ninguna deuda y ustedes son sus antihombres del frag, 

En eso consiste su deslealtad con la verdad: en ocultar las operaciones que nos trajeron este resultado y en operar a partir de él como si fuera posible que alterando su valor, cambiaran a toro pasado las operaciones realizadas y que ustedes se empeña en encubrir.

El verdadero monstruo sigue bien vivo sin que les importe nada más que ir borrando como buenos serviles, las huellas de su paso.

Tienen prisa por llegar a una solución, pero si no son capaces de ofrecer un objetivo análisis de las causas, convendrá conmigo que resulte francamente imposible coincidir en las conclusiones.

PD. Por cierto, en el relato "migracionista" apenas aparece el término "regreso". ¿No es extraño que el debate se enquiste entre los "güel com" y los "go jom" sin que la posibilidad de que regresen a sus países de origen genere ni un 0.000000001% de las entradas en estos hilos?. 

Sospechoso no. Lo siguiente.

---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 20:40 ----------




Enneges dijo:


> No es oro todo lo que reluce.
> 
> Ignacio de Loyola: "Para estar bien seguros, debemos sostener lo siguiente: lo que ante mis ojos aparece como blanco, debo considerarlo negro, si la jerarquía de la Iglesia lo considera así".
> 
> :rolleye:



Un soldado pensará que su estrategia y su comprensión de la situación será cohonuda, pero como buen soldado, esperará las órdenes de sus superiores. ¿Necesitan de algo tan obvio para justificar sus obsesiones?.


----------



## Vamosya (3 May 2017)

Seguimos con lo mismo, BGA, desviar la atención, buscar otros responsables, echarle mierda a los occidentales así en conjunto (incluyendo viejecitas húngaras y carteros gallegos), todo menos reconocer la actitud y las acciones favorables hacia la emigración de instituciones eclesiásticas.


----------



## BGA (3 May 2017)

Vamosya dijo:


> Seguimos con lo mismo, BGA, desviar la atención, buscar otros responsables, echarle mierda a los occidentales así en conjunto (incluyendo viejecitas húngaras y carteros gallegos), todo menos reconocer la actitud y las acciones favorables hacia la emigración de instituciones eclesiásticas.



¿Desviar la atención?. Venga hombre, sin un diagnóstico correcto usted no va a curar a nadie si no lo consigue por pura potra. Es como si a un paciente con "tenia solitaria", el remedio que usted le aplica es atiborrarle de alimentos para que al final engorde algo...


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

Es curioso el poder que le atribuís algunos a la Iglesia sobre los gobiernos.

¿En qué os basáis?¿En la proliferación del aborto, el divorcio, la eutanasia, el transexualismo, ideología de género, etc.?

Estoy francamente interesado en conocer los mecanismos de esa sumisión "filtrada" de los gobiernos de Europa occidental.



Vamosya dijo:


> Seguimos con lo mismo, BGA, desviar la atención, buscar otros responsables, echarle mierda a los occidentales así en conjunto (incluyendo viejecitas húngaras y carteros gallegos), todo menos reconocer la actitud y las acciones favorables hacia la emigración de instituciones eclesiásticas.


----------



## Vamosya (3 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Desviar la atención?. Venga hombre, sin un diagnóstico correcto usted no va a curar a nadie si no lo consigue por pura potra. Es como si a un paciente con "tenia solitaria", el remedio que usted le aplica es atiborrarle de alimentos para que al final engorde algo...



No es diagnóstico de nada, es un rollo fuera de lugar, como si ante las criticas a un criminal que vende opio, me contases la historia de Afganistán desde Alejandro Magno y luego te pusieras a rajar como una verdulera de quienes la cultivan o viajan con ella metida en el culo. Eso no exime de responsabilidad al vendedor.


----------



## BGA (3 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Es curioso el poder que le atribuís algunos a la Iglesia sobre los gobiernos.
> 
> ¿En qué os basáis?¿En la proliferación del aborto, el divorcio, la eutanasia, el transexualismo, ideología de género, etc.?
> 
> Estoy francamente interesado en conocer los mecanismos de esa sumisión "filtrada" de los gobiernos de Europa occidental.




Los países más progres (y con mejor nivel de vida a día de hoy, todo hay que decirlo, no se si esos niveles miden de verdad la felicidad personal...) son Calvinistas o Luteranos.

España, como siempre es una excepción, pues siendo católico tardío, perdió el culo por parecerse a los exitosos del norte, complejos mediante.

Pero nunca veremos un ataque a esas Iglesias, por otra parte irrelevantes en el contexto mundial como tales instituciones. No así por su legado "cultural" que venimos denunciando en estos hilos sin que hasta el momento, nadie haya realizado en público su apostasía pertinente, como la que exigen de nosotros....

---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 21:06 ----------




Vamosya dijo:


> No es diagnóstico de nada, es un rollo fuera de lugar, como si ante las criticas a un criminal que vende opio, me contases la historia de Afganistán desde Alejandro Magno y luego te pusieras a rajar como una verdulera de quienes la cultivan o viajan con ella metida en el culo. Eso no exime de responsabilidad al vendedor.



Leí uno de estos día una frase en el foro: está mal reirse de la lentitud de un cojo.

Por otra parte, no le consiento que ponga en mi boca lo que no he dicho. Le reto a que nos traiga algún enlace donde yo le hubiera sometido a ese rollo alejandrino. No he borrado uno solo de mis escritos, así que si mantiene su acusación, lo tiene fácil para demostrar que no es usted un miserable.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

Bueno, eso es evidente. La razón es que, al contrario que la Católica, todas las sectas protestantes tienen un fundador que no es Cristo, sino un fulano que se cree saber y monta un club. Y esto hasta la enésima repetición.
Es decir, en ellas está sembrada la ley que las condena a la desintegración ad infinitum.
La Católica, además de ser fundada por el mismo Jesucristo, es la única Iglesia con capacidad para aspirar a la unidad cristiana, por sus propias características.

Bueno, esto es algo muy viejo ya. Lo que sería nuevo es que estos nos explicaran lo que digo en el anterior mensaje. Que nos expliquen el ascendiente de la Iglesia sobre los gobiernos occidentales.



BGA dijo:


> Los países más progres (y con mejor nivel de vida a día de hoy, todo hay que decirlo, no se si esos niveles miden de verdad la felicidad personal...) son Calvinistas o Luteranos.
> 
> España, como siempre es una excepción, pues siendo católico tardío, perdió el culo por parecerse a los exitosos del norte, complejos mediante.
> 
> Pero nunca veremos un ataque a esas Iglesias, por otra parte irrelevantes en el contexto mundial como tales instituciones. No así por su legado "cultural" que venimos denunciando en estos hilos sin que hasta el momento, nadie haya realizado en público su apostasía pertinente, como la que exigen de nosotros....





---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 21:10 ----------

¿de qué me suena a mí esto? :XX:



BGA dijo:


> Por otra parte, no le consiento que *ponga en mi boca lo que no he dicho*. Le reto a que nos traiga algún enlace donde yo le hubiera sometido a ese rollo alejandrino. No he borrado uno solo de mis escritos, así que si mantiene su acusación, lo tiene fácil para demostrar que no es usted un miserable.


----------



## Rob1984 (3 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Vergüenza?. Amos no me joda. Como lo que se ve no es todo lo que opera, prudencia, de esa bastante que no es lo mismo que una apostasía en público que es lo que parece que a ustedes les satisface más. Lo demás son conclusiones forzadas; una relación causa efecto que no debe escapar ni un tanto así de su prejuicio.
> 
> Volvamos al origen de la migración. ¿Le parece o lo dejamos para otro día?. ¿Quién empezó y bajo qué excusas, una campaña contra Oriente medio?. ¿Quién mantiene en el poder a los dictadores africanos que tanto han hecho por sus pueblos...?. ¿Quién está detrás del hacinamiento urbano en las grandes urbes africanas y americanos; en el embrutecimiento mayor aún de sus costumbres y en el saqueo permanente de sus recursos?.
> 
> ...



La Iglesia es otro engranaje más de toda esa derrición moral, si no quieres aceptarlo es cosa tuya, recurriendo a falacias del "y tu más" como estas haciendo no vas a evitar que muchos se esten dando cuenta del bochornoso espectáculo que esta dando el Vaticano pidiendo abiertamente más islam y más rapegees, si no abrir los ojos ahi tienes los aportes del último post de Arrekarallo.


----------



## Vamosya (3 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Leí uno de estos día una frase en el foro: está mal reirse de la lentitud de un cojo.
> 
> Por otra parte, no le consiento que ponga en mi boca lo que no he dicho. Le reto a que nos traiga algún enlace donde yo le hubiera sometido a ese rollo alejandrino. No he borrado uno solo de mis escritos, así que si mantiene su acusación, lo tiene fácil para demostrar que no es usted un miserable.



Ya estás insultando, igual que Bernardo, se os cala muy pronto. Y el rollo es lo de arriba, muy reciente, lo que la RAE define como un "Discurso largo, pesado y aburrido..", para más inri, ventilador en mano. Es lo que queda, excusas, insultos y palabrería, antes los datos de Arrekarallo.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

no es que no pueda demostrarlo, sino que no quiere... es por haberle llamado "lo que sería si no lo demuestra", y no lo demuestra, no porque no pueda demostrarlo sino... goto octava palabra de este mensaje... 

o que pensabas, él si hay que ir va, pero ir pa ná es tonteria... 



BGA dijo:


> ... lo tiene fácil para demostrar que no es usted un miserable.


----------



## BGA (3 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> La Iglesia es otro engranaje más de toda esa derrición moral, si no quieres aceptarlo es cosa tuya, recurriendo a falacias del "y tu más" como estas haciendo no vas a evitar que muchos se esten dando cuenta del bochornoso espectáculo que esta dando el Vaticano pidiendo abiertamente más islam y más rapegees, si no abrir los ojos ahi tienes los aportes del último post de Arrekarallo.



Son ustedes de una racionalidad infantiloide o algo peor.

¿Cómo está el mundo en este preciso momento? ¿Al borde de la guerra tal vez?. ¿Qué quiere que haga en público un líder de paz, establecer puentes de entendimiento religioso y étnico que rebajen la presión que nos conducirá a la guerra? ¿Echar más leña al fuego por mor de una teorías por demás anticristianas?. ¿Eso es lo que quieren?.¿Qué hacen los demás líderes cristianos?.

Como buenos fariseos, si ante el drama humano no hiciera nada, ustedes diría: ¿lo ven, tan panchos en sus torres de marfil mientra la gente muere?. Y si hace algo: ¿Lo ven?, nos llena de marrones mientras ellos viven holgadamente en sus torres de marfil.

Pero no es en esas torres donde se ha gestado esta grotesca y peligrosa situación. Son otras torres, a las que ustedes solo se refieren -algunos- cuando no les queda más remedio.

Le haré un pregunta: ¿qué cortina de humo funciona mejor, la que oculta la causa o el efecto?

---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 21:26 ----------




Bernaldo dijo:


> no es que no pueda demostrarlo, sino que no quiere... es por haberle llamado "lo que sería si no lo demuestra", y no lo demuestra, no porque no pueda demostrarlo sino... goto octava palabra de este mensaje...
> 
> o que pensabas, él si hay que ir va, pero ir pa ná es tonteria...



Son bucles sanos...


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

Por cierto, paso la voz...

Se acaba de abrir un hilo mítico. Lamentablemente relacionado con estos hilos en los que venimos interviniendo. 

Google

El foro se abre a la Verdad, lenta pero inexorablemente.



BGA dijo:


> Son bucles sanos...


----------



## BGA (3 May 2017)

Vamosya dijo:


> Ya estás insultando, igual que Bernardo, se os cala muy pronto. Y el rollo es lo de arriba, muy reciente, lo que la RAE define como un "Discurso largo, pesado y aburrido..", para más inri, ventilador en mano. Es lo que queda, excusas, insultos y palabrería, antes los datos de Arrekarallo.



No es un insulto, es el resultado de serlo si no es capaz de demostrar lo que dice que he dicho. ¿Hay alguien más despreciable que el que acusa sin pruebas?. Pues eso, demuestre que no lo es y aceptaré de buen gusto rectificar en público esa conclusión.


----------



## Vamosya (3 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Son ustedes de una racionalidad infantiloide o algo peor.



Más insultos (cristianos).



BGA dijo:


> ¿Cómo está el mundo en éste preciso momento? ¿Al borde de la guerra tal vez?. ¿Qué quiere que haga en público un líder de paz, establecer puentes de entendimiento religioso y étnico que rebajen la presión que nos conducirá a la guerra? ¿Echar más leña al fuego por mor de una teorías por demás anticristianas?. ¿Eso es lo que quieren?.



Aquí nadie pide que no establezca puentes o que eche leña al fuego; algunos piden que se deje de colaborar con la inmigración descontrolada.



BGA dijo:


> ¿Qué hacen los demás líderes cristianos?



Enésima apertura para escurrir el bulto y no asumir responsabilidad. Luego tocará hablar de los budistas o los parsis.



BGA dijo:


> Como buenos fariseos, si ante el drama humano no hiciera nada, ustedes diría: ¿lo ven, tan panchos en sus torres de marfil mientra la gente muere?. Y si hace algo: ¿Lo ven?, nos llena de marrones mientras ellos viven holgadamente en sus torres de marfil.



Más insultos (cristianos). Atribución de comportamientos imaginarios a los que debaten con él. Y de nuevo el ventilador, ahora las instituciones eclesiásticas hacen lo que hace porque si no lo hiciera, nosotros (¿quienes son ese nosotros?) las criticaríamos, vaya tela.



BGA dijo:


> Pero no es en esas torres donde se ha gestado esta grotesca y peligrosa situación. Son otras torres, a las que ustedes solo se refieren -algunos- cuando no les queda más remedio.
> 
> Le haré un pregunta: ¿qué cortina de humo funciona mejor, la que oculta la causa o el efecto?



La que en vez de hablar de lo que aquí se trata, es decir, de la actitud de la Iglesia Católica hacia la emigración masiva, se remonta a Bush, Clinton o el acuerdo Sykes-Picot.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

La actitud de la Iglesia Católica ante la emigración masiva es la misma que ante la maternidad/paternidad masiva.

La influencia de la Iglesia Católica sobre las decisiones de los gobiernos europeos occidentales es 0,0000000%





Vamosya dijo:


> ... la actitud de la Iglesia Católica hacia la emigración masiva, se remonta a Bush, Clinton o el acuerdo Sykes-Picot.


----------



## BGA (3 May 2017)

Vamosya dijo:


> Más insultos (cristianos).



No, la difamación es miserable. ¿Demostrará que no está difamando?





> Aquí nadie pide que no establezca puentes o que eche leña al fuego; algunos piden que se deje de colaborar con la inmigración descontrolada.



¿Acaso el Papa tiene el botón que pulsándolo cortaría en seco la migración?. ¿No verdad?. Pues mientras el flujo siga adelante -por otras voluntades que a su juicio no existen o si existen son "tan culpables"- tendrá que responder a la contingencia humanitaria




> Enésima apertura para escurrir el bulto y no asumir responsabilidad. Luego tocará hablar de los budistas o los parsis.



Insiste usted en su miserable comportamiento.





> Más insultos (cristianos). Atribución de comportamientos imaginarios a los que debaten con él. Y de nuevo el ventilador, ahora las instituciones eclesiásticas hacen lo que hace porque si no lo hiciera, nosotros (¿quienes son ese nosotros?) las criticaríamos, vaya tela.



Decir la verdad es decir la Verdad, o al menos intentarlo. Si se me ha quedado alguna responsabilidad por denunciar que no pueda justificar racionalmente, ya está perdiendo el tiempo para demostrarlo.




> La que en vez de hablar de lo que aquí se trata, es decir, de la actitud de la Iglesia Católica hacia la emigración masiva, se remonta a Bush, Clinton o el acuerdo Sykes-Picot.




Si usted está envenenado, querrá que le den un antídoto o que le depuren la sangre y de paso que se investigue si fue envenenado intencionadamente. ¿prefiere acaso unos porritos de adormidera, o mejor, alguna sustancia sintética que además le dejara la conciencia tranquila?.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

No lo hará. No puede. Desviando el tema, trata de evitarlo.



BGA dijo:


> No, la difamación es miserable. ¿Demostrará que no está difamando?


----------



## Vamosya (3 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Acaso el Papa tiene el botón que pulsándolo cortaría en seco la migración?. ¿No verdad?. Pues mientras el flujo siga adelante -por otras voluntades que a su juicio no existen o si existen son "tan culpables"- tendrá que responder a la contingencia humanitaria?



¿Y la única forma de responder a esa supuesta contingencia humanitaria, es favorecer que vengan en masa y sean mantenidos en Europa y por los europeos? ¿Tienes derecho a imponer ese curso de los acontecimientos a quien no está de acuerdo con esas políticas, o con tus creencias? ¿No se puede ayudar in situ o en un país cercano, controlar los antecedentes penales, etc? ¿El deterioro subsiguiente de las condiciones de vida de los europeos no es importante? ¿Vas a responder de él mismo? Y eso suponiendo que todos vengan huyendo de una guerra, cosa que no es cierta.

Y en lo demás, pues sigue, con tus justificaciones para llamar miserable a los que no tragan con falacias. Te calificas tú mismo y tu comportamiento.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

¿Que la Iglesia impone qué a quién?'

No puedes contestar.



Vamosya dijo:


> ¿Tienes derecho a *imponer* ese curso de los acontecimientos a quien no está de acuerdo con esas políticas, o con tus creencias?


----------



## BGA (3 May 2017)

Vamosya dijo:


> ¿Y la única forma de responder a esa supuesta contingencia humanitaria, es favorecer que vengan en masa y sean mantenidos en Europa y por los europeos? ¿Tienes derecho a imponer ese curso de los acontecimientos a quien no está de acuerdo con esas políticas, o con tus creencias? ¿No se puede ayudar in situ o en un país cercano, controlar los antecedentes penales, etc? ¿El deterioro subsiguiente de las condiciones de vida de los europeos no es importante? ¿Vas a responder de él mismo? Y eso suponiendo que todos vengan huyendo de una guerra, cosa que no es cierta.
> 
> Y en lo demás, pues sigue, con tus justificaciones para llamar miserable a los que no tragan con falacias. Te calificas tú mismo y tu comportamiento.



¿Favorecer?. ¿Está seguro de que esa la razón?. Favorecer es empujar, seducir, engañar, prometer, financiar, convencer a sangre y fuego.. Lo otro es una "reacción" a unos hechos consumados ¿Cree que sin el Vaticano en medio, estos hechos que usted denuncia se detrendrían en seco?.

Ayudar a las personas es distinto que favorecer los planes que mueven a las personas.

Mire, tan opuesto soy a la invasión religiosa y cultural como étnica. No se si me entiende. Cada uno en su casa y dios en la de todos. Los lazos emocionales, primero con los parientes y con los que puedo compartir mis objetivos de supervivencia. Confío más en un autóctono que en un extranjero. Por defecto. No lo dude. Pero ello no es obstáculo para que presuma la inocencia o no la mala intención, de nadie por pertenecer a otra raza, más cuando compartimos ciertos aspectos que no considero despreciables.

Los lazos con el otro lado del charco, deben ser una pieza esencial de la diplomacia española ¿no cree?. Sin embargo favorecer el leyendanegrismo que padecemos todos los que soñamos en español, si lo veo, con su permiso y el de sus afines, como una traición a la patria, a su legado y a su potencial.

El conmigo o contra mí, para otro día. Mientra pueda expresarme en libertad, diré las cosas como mejor las entiendo. Cada uno contribuye a la causa de España como mejor puede.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

1- ¿Admites, entonces, que la afluencia de migrantes masivos no es obra del Papa?

2- Sobre lo que crean millones de feligreses... hablamos luego.



Ruslan dijo:


> Quizá no tenga una gran influencia en los gobiernos europeos (discutible, muy discutible), pero sí en millones de feligreses que se creen sin rechistar todo lo que salga de la boca de ese argentino pedante y filomoro.


----------



## Fabs (3 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> ...Volvamos al origen de la migración. ¿Le parece o lo dejamos para otro día?. ¿Quién empezó y bajo qué excusas, una campaña contra Oriente medio?...



Pensaba que te referías a las cruzadas...



BGA dijo:


> Venga hombre. Solo falta que la "reacción" (cristiana por otra parte) de dar soporte a tantos expatriados forzosos, sea ahora la causante de todo este estropicio.



El estropicio viene formado en sus dos extremos por; la rapacidad de la finanza internacional que empuja al crecimiento irrestricto de la economia neoliberal y las "multinacionales del dumping" Y en el otro por las diferencias étnico/culturales agravadas por la acción irresponsable de la Iglesia en fomentar la reproducción sin medida de las masas de color y su ¿ceguera? voluntaria e indiscutible implicación en la sustitución étnica (GENOCIDIO) de las poblaciones europeas. 

Quizás los que vivan en un pueblucho en la montaña no se enteren pero si viajas un poco sucede a lo bestia en toda Europa y los blanquitos seremos minoría en ¿nuestros paises? en menos que canta un gallo. 

Si esto no es traición que baje "el papa" y lo vea. Así que si tienen ayudas, por favor, los nacionales primero.

Que si Judas vendió a Cristo a los romanos ¿no podrá ahora la "cristiana" iglesia romana estar vendiéndonos una judiada?



BGA dijo:


> PD. Por cierto, en el relato "migracionista" apenas aparece el término "regreso". ¿No es extraño que el debate se enquiste entre los "güel com" y los "go jom" sin que la posibilidad de que regresen a sus países de origen genere ni un 0.000000001% de las entradas en estos hilos?.
> 
> Sospechoso no. Lo siguiente.



¿¿¿"Go Home" no significa "regresa a TU CASA"???



BGA dijo:


> Un soldado pensará que su estrategia y su comprensión de la situación será cohonuda, pero como buen soldado, esperará las órdenes de sus superiores. ¿Necesitan de algo tan obvio para justificar sus obsesiones?.



Si, el confiar en la disciplina y la cadena de mando está muy bien y es la excusa perfecta para no hacer nada y evadir toda responsabilidad (virtudes guerreras sin duda XD). Según que tiempos aconsejen quizás atreverse a dudar y a replantearse ciertos dogmas anteriormente inamovibles, no sea que tus "superiores" resulten no ser tan santos y divinos como esperabas. Aunque, para qué negarlo, es un consuelo saberse parte de un sistema que te protege y en el que siempre podrás confiar...

Lo que a todos se les aparece claro ustedes no lo pueden ver. Y es que este papa hace gestas con las que el Capitán Sweden no puede ni soñar, Y eso que uno es un cómic y el otro es bien real.




Esto es el Papa dando el mensaje a los cristianos de rendirse ante la marabunta y seguir esperando las ordenes de sus superiores como quien espera los platilllos volantes salvadores del comandante Astar Sherán.
Aunque otros querrán ver una especie de milagro donde se realiza la síntesis divinia entre Cpt. Sweden y el Papa, modernidad y tradicionalismo, entre alfa y omega y demás pajas mentales cristianas fascinantes y de difícil comprensión. Pero la realidad del momento es la que es, los hechos son los que son y la lucidez que exigen no casa bien con las ensoñaciones buenistas de candoroso corazón que los lobos con sotana exigen a sus siervos para con quien viene a arrasar su nación.


----------



## Gorguera (3 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Ayudar a las personas es distinto que favorecer los planes que mueven a las personas.



Ayudar a todos los marrones tercermundistas que entran se llama crear o potenciar el efecto llamada.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

La imagen que pones del Papa representa algo muchísimo más elevado de lo que tu ceguera pretende.

Por cierto, menudas fuentes de las que sacas las fotos... ::



Spoiler






Fabs dijo:


> Pensaba que te referías a las cruzadas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2017)

En primer lugar vuelvo a llamar la atención sobre el hecho indiscutible de que el sector filoñordicista sigue utilizando el recurso sofista de desviar el contexto del debate hacia otro lugar dado que no tienen valentia ninguna de enfrentarse al hecho de que son quintacolumna, tal y como demuestra el hecho de que:

1º Adulan una composición genetica extrangera
2º Adulan ideologias foraneas
3º Adulan logros foraneos en deprimento de los nacionales, y son participes plenos de la cosmovisión propagandistica vendida por nuestros enemigos geopoliticos(leyenda negra)

Tenemos el interesantisimo exabrupto de alguno de ellos confensando que bajo la bota del Pirata continental Napoleon nos hubiera ido mejor, asi de mal estan las seseras.
El asunto era tal que asi; los ñordicistas han vivido buenos tiempos mientras que en el foro la mayor preocupación eran las hordas coletarias, que les ocultaba su patetica composición ideologica. Pero ahora ya estan en el punto de mira.


----------



## Renato (3 May 2017)

cuckatólicos con el ojete llameando.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

Es curioso, con ese gran calado que tiene... ¿me responderías a las preguntas que le planteé a vamosya y no tiene arrestos de responderme?

Ánimo.



Ruslan dijo:


> Evidentemente que "su santidad" no los va a buscar él mismo con su remolcator paterae, demasiado viejo está el hombre, pero es un actor más, de *gran calado* por la influencia que tiene sobre millones de europeos, en la invasión. Tampoco el gordo de Ferreras los mete en su casa, aunque la petarda de su mujer mintiera en televisión.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2017)

Los xenofilos tarados nordicistas amantes de rubios sajones estan al borde del mismo colapso como demuestra el hecho de que han puesto en marcha la maquina de asociación libre de ideas. La producción de serrín esta a su maxima capacidad, los exabruptos se suceden, y apenas quedan ya cabellos en la cabeza de tirarse de los pelos de la impotencia dialectica en la que naufragan.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

Sí, es cierto que el argumentum ad papam siempre es recurrente.... .

Y lo de Cucacarallo y ese ensalzar de Napoleón ha sido otra de las míticas.

Da pereza ponerse a recopilar la cantidad de exabruptos antiespañoles que emite el tipo... pero la de soltar en estas fechas su progabachismo es ya puro intento de recochineo.

Está haciendo una gran labor de zapa contra el identitariosmo él solito, lo tiene bien montado el guiri. El pobre de Tau Ceti se sube por las paredes... más ligero que el hombre araña. 





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En primer lugar vuelvo a llamar la atención sobre el hecho indiscutible de que el sector filoñordicista sigue utilizando el recurso sofista de desviar el contexto del debate hacia otro lugar dado que no tienen valentia ninguna de enfrentarse al hecho de que son quintacolumna, tal y como demuestra el hecho de que:
> 
> 1º Adulan una composición genetica extrangera
> 2º Adulan ideologias foraneas
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2017)

Angropapagayo ha mentado que los Jesuitas son los causantes de la perdida de las colonias, el nivel es tal que asi. En resumen, con los Jesuitas no se independizo ni una sola Colonia y los territorios de ultramar aguantaron 4 siglos. Llega Carlos III, decreta su expulsión en 1767 y en apenas 50 años de dinamitarse su inquinosa operativa antiespañola van y empiezan a independizarse las Colonias. ¿Por qué?, porque esto es historia real y la que estos cuentan, fantasias y cuentos del nibelungo. Son Ñordicopapagayos

---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 23:16 ----------

¿Alguien se imagina que las filipinas pasaran a engrosar el Imperio Español sin la concurrencia de esos misioneros Jesuitas que civilizaban a los indios?
Un ñordicista si, a una bala por indigena.
¿Como es posible que unos agentes antiespañoles como los Jesuitas ganaran tremendas extensiones de tierra a la civilización cuya administración llevaba España?

---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 23:20 ----------

En fin, aqui estamos hablando de la hermandaz blanka o ke ase?
¿cual no fue sino el proyecto de Carlomagno el de unificar europa bajo la misma Fe?
_sector ñordicista=carlomagno malo, azote de sajones y talador del hidrasil
¿no era acaso el proyecto de Carlos I?
_sector ñordicista=uff muy malo, gracias que lutero cismar la fe en Europa para principes locales feudalizar a destajo

Diagnostico= esquizofrenia
Tratamieto= electrochoque


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

Y el Tau Ceti ¿no dise ná?  ¿ho kéase?





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Angropapagayo ha mentado que los Jesuitas son los causantes de la perdida de las colonias, el nivel es tal que asi. En resumen, con los Jesuitas no se independizo ni una sola Colonia y los territorios de ultramar aguantaron 4 siglos. Llega Carlos III, decreta su expulsión en 1767 y en apenas 50 años de dinamitarse su inquinosa operativa antiespañola van y empiezan a independizarse las Colonias. ¿Por qué?, porque esto es historia real y la que estos cuentan, fantasias y cuentos del nibelungo. Son Ñordicopapagayos
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 23:16 ----------
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 03-may-2017 at 23:21 ----------

Josús, qué p... fenómeno el Ariki... me descojono.


----------



## Vamosya (3 May 2017)

Ya está el Ariki Mau, otro Jesús lo dijo de la vida, eludiendo el tema de la emigración masiva a Europa y divagando sobre los jesuitas, las Filipinas y el Sursum corda, como el niño que han dejado encerrado en la habitación cuando la fiesta ha terminado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2017)

Otro tema que han tocado los hazmerreires quintacolumnistas del floro. La pederastia en la Iglesia. La presencia de perfidos pederastas en cualquier institución es una tasa, relacionada con la presencia de homosexuales. La cuestión es que a buen seguro la tasa de pederastas en la iglesia será mucho menor que en cualquier otra institución del estilo. Salen en las noticias cada dos por tres abusos infantiles en actividades extraescolares, por cuidadores ect. Toda institución que adquiera responsabilidades en el cuidado de los infantes va a tener a sus integrantes en posicion de servirse de esta cercania. 

Se puede hacer una idea de cuales son las respectiva tasas de abusos en insitituciones laicas:
_Perversion sexual de la infancia como parte del programa educativo.
En islamicas
_Mahoma se caso con niña

Comparen con las instituciones cristianas que tienen este mandato:
_1Y Jesús dijo a sus discípulos: Es inevitable que vengan tropiezos, pero ¡ay de aquel por quien vienen! 2Mejor le sería si se le colgara una piedra de molino al cuello y fuera arrojado al mar, que hacer tropezar a uno de estos pequeños. 3¡

En las de Thule encontrariamos las mas perfidas de todas, solo superados por los Satanistas.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

Vamosya se raja...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2017)

Aver defender la tradición, implica defender la constitucioón tradicional del pueblo.
En este mismo hilo hemos oido de exabruptos Neobabelistas de la hermandaz urbanita blanka. Eso esta 2 ordenes de magnitud por encima en extrangerización de lo que es apropiado para que las personas se desarroyen plenamente de lo que proponen los postulados tradicionales foralistas.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

Se los advertí mis cuates del globalismo blanco... el día que el Ariki Mau, el tipo más etnicista de este foro -como de aquí a Lima- se ponga a hablar de migraciones váis a acabar apuntándoos al chiringuito ese del tal Estaban Ibarra. 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Aver defender la tradición, implica defender la constitucioón tradicional del pueblo.
> En este mismo hilo hemos oido de exabruptos Neobabelistas de la hermandaz urbanita blanka. Eso esta 2 ordenes de magnitud por encima en extrangerización de lo que es apropiado para que las personas se desarroyen plenamente de lo que proponen los postulados tradicionales foralistas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2017)

Bernaldo tu que opinas, si los Jesuitas son portadores de ideas Masonizantes, ¿porque los quitacolumnistas napoleonofilos afrancesados del hilo no los aplauden hasta el fenecer? Estarian posibilitando la tarea de la conquista Francesa, realizando ese ejercicio tan necesario de sudversión extrangerizante que ahora tiene que recaer integramente en los leyendanegrafilistas. Y sin cobrar centimo alguno de Mr.Soros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 May 2017)

La ralea con la que departimos aqui ni siquiera llega al nivel etico de los fascistas españoles, pues no patinaron de ñordicofilia salvo algunos en secreto y la dimensión racial del asunto siempre fue de tercer orden. Y ya en ellos se encuentra esa interpretación del hombre como pieza o tornillo, disponible para ser reubicado, desarraigado en los grandes plantes de la patria, deshumanizandolo, desterrandolo. Esto a los antiglobalizadores Ñordicistas les parece bien, el nibel esta en que de la mezcla no despunte la marronización, namas. 2 ordenes por debajo se encuentra el tradicionalismo.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Se los advertí mis cuates del globalismo blanco... el día que el Ariki Mau, el tipo más etnicista de este foro -como de aquí a Lima- se ponga a hablar de migraciones váis a acabar apuntándoos al chiringuito ese del tal Estaban Ibarra.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 May 2017)

Los jesuítas siguen siendo inasequibles a la insidia liberal, protestantoide y de los otros... Desde luego, hay situaciones en que no pueden emplearse abiertamente y sí que ha habido ovejas negras entre ellos, lo que confirma la mencionada regla.

Hay un tontolaba asturiano en el foro que pretende que el Papa se dedique a cacarear a los cuatrovientos a cierto país y a cierto lobby mundial de ser el organizador de la persecución de cristianos en oriente medio.

Y, desde su anonimato, se queda tan ancho el simple de él... :: creyéndose el gran cantador de las 40, justiciero de la veldá, oyeeee...




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Bernaldo tu que opinas, si los Jesuitas son portadores de ideas Masonizantes, ¿porque los quitacolumnistas napoleonofilos afrancesados del hilo no los aplauden hasta el fenecer? Estarian posibilitando la tarea de la conquista Francesa, realizando ese ejercicio tan necesario de sudversión extrangerizante que ahora tiene que recaer integramente en los leyendanegrafilistas. Y sin cobrar centimo alguno de Mr.Soros.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2017)

Aver hagamos el ejercicio mental de suponer que un Druida Ñordicista dice haber descubiero el HIdrasil arbol sagrado de los Paganos y que representa el nuevo centro espiritual de la Europa Pagana. ¿no veriamos a los Ñordicofilos del hilo entusiasmados con la idea? Pese a que no corre gota alguna de paganismo por España, ni existe ni arquitectura ni historia ni grandes personajes relaciones con el paganismo en España. Pues imaginate si hubiera rios amazonicos de Paganismo recorriendo las venas de España, les estalla el craneo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2017)

Habemus Troll


----------



## Bernaldo (4 May 2017)

Otro que oye tiros y no sabe dónde.

pero, cuánto tontolaba, mi maaaaadreeee... ::



Enneges dijo:


> Qué va, mejor pedir perdón por la conquista de América, el Holocausto y la homofobia, dónde va a parar. :rolleye:
> 
> 
> 
> Tú mejor aprende a escribir porque vaya tela.


----------



## BGA (4 May 2017)

Fabs dijo:


> Pensaba que te referías a las cruzadas...



Este mapa con sus fechas a lo mejor le aclara eso de que las cruzadas fueron a tocas los cohones a los mansos musulmanes. La primera cruzada ocurre en el ano 1095, una nadería de tiempo desde que Palestina, hasta el momento cristiana, fuera conquistada por los musulmanes. Recuerde a los peregrinos en Tierra Santa que o eran saqueados a impuestos o a secas, o perdían la vida de la mano de los amables conquistadores musulmanes...











> El estropicio viene formado en sus dos extremos por; la rapacidad de la finanza internacional que empuja al crecimiento irrestricto de la economia neoliberal y las "multinacionales del dumping" Y en el otro por las diferencias étnico/culturales agravadas por la acción irresponsable de la Iglesia en fomentar la reproducción sin medida de las masas de color y su ¿ceguera? voluntaria e indiscutible implicación en la sustitución étnica (GENOCIDIO) de las poblaciones europeas.



¿Seguro que fue así?. Cuando la Iglesia habla de paternidad responsable, es cierto que no coloca una gomita en los miembros del respetable... Se refiere a otra cosa. La cuestión sería comprobar el fracaso manifiesto de las campañas de control natal que no llegaron a convencer de que el uso de esa gomita fuera mejor que echar la canita al aire... o no exactamente al aire. Follar sin mirar atrás y de manera natural. Ese parece ser su lema.

Me reservo el resto de mi mensaje para cuando la ocasión se tercie.

Por cierto, ¿la industria abortista funciona allí a pleno rendimiento?. No me diga más. Seguro que no. No se lo pueden permitir los muy pobretones y además, ¿qué dirían los progres en es caso?. Genocidio industrial sería poco. Justo lo que no denuncian en Occidente, donde la libertad no debe en modo alguno ser coartada por la responsabilidad.

Y otro por cierto. ¿Alguna campaña identitaria contra el aborto de niños blancos de la que no tengamos noticias?. Espero pacientemente...



> Quizás los que vivan en un pueblucho en la montaña no se enteren pero si viajas un poco sucede a lo bestia en toda Europa y los blanquitos seremos minoría en ¿nuestros paises? en menos que canta un gallo.



Tiene razón en parte. No todos vivimos en un pueblucho por más que lo añoremos. Se están quedando vacíos. Solo quedan viejos paguiteros y egoístas... 

Pero siempre hay una oportunidad mientras hay esperanza: pongan sus miembros a producir buenos retoños que con mucho menos de lo que tienen ustedes, los marrones crean clanes completos en un par de generaciones. Pero bueno, siempre pueden exigir esterilizar a las mujeres, castrar a los morenos para que no nos ensucien... y hacer una campaña masiva de abortos. Una bacanal semejante, haría feliz a más de uno y esos no viven ni en el Vaticano ni en las comunidades verdaderamente cristianas. 

Apunte para otro lado.



> Si esto no es traición que baje "el papa" y lo vea. Así que si tienen ayudas, por favor, los nacionales primero.



Me remito a párrafos anteriores. Creo que ya le he respondido.



> Que si Judas vendió a Cristo a los romanos ¿no podrá ahora la "cristiana" iglesia romana estar vendiéndonos una judiada?



¿No podría? ¿Podria ser? ¿Tal vez sería?. Las acusaciones deben venir "cagadas" de casa. Lo demás es un intento de ensuciar de mierda... Esa de los memes cuyos protagonistas seríamos nosotros dibujados por un niño de cuatro años se las cedo a ustedes amablemente. De nada.



¿¿¿"Go Home" no significa "regresa a TU CASA"???

¿Y?. No me estará sugiriendo que antes que culpar al Vaticano ustedes han emprendido una campaña "go jom" sin darme cuenta. Enlace a hilos concretos, ¿tiene alguno?.





> Si, el confiar en la disciplina y la cadena de mando está muy bien y es la excusa perfecta para no hacer nada y evadir toda responsabilidad (virtudes guerreras sin duda XD). Según que tiempos aconsejen quizás atreverse a dudar y a replantearse ciertos dogmas anteriormente inamovibles, no sea que tus "superiores" resulten no ser tan santos y divinos como esperabas. Aunque, para qué negarlo, es un consuelo saberse parte de un sistema que te protege y en el que siempre podrás confiar...



Los Dogmas no son el resultado de un capricho autoritario y si de una autoridad colegiada. Siempre les quedará la oportunidad de demostrar con el ejemplo el acierto de sus temores y soluciones. ¿A qué esperan?.

De momento solo veo una guerra de ideas con el objetivo compartido de enmendar a la Iglesia y a los católicos.



> Lo que a todos se les aparece claro ustedes no lo pueden ver. Y es que este papa hace gestas con las que el Capitán Sweden no puede ni soñar, Y eso que uno es un cómic y el otro es bien real.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Va a entender usted mejor que los católicos el mensaje de ese gesto?. 

Le daré otro punto de vista: en un mundo al borde del conflicto generalizado, el máximo representante de la Iglesia Católica, se humilla ante una persona que reviste todas las propiedades que ustedes detestan sin necesidad de apelar al Papa:

-Es pobre.
-Es emigrante.
-Es negro.
-Seguramente musulmán.

En su mente autista, usted no es capaz de interpretarlo de otro modo. Piense en la interpretación que pueden dar otros que se vean reflejados en esa persona. Lo mínimo que yo pensaría es que no parece un enemigo y por extensión no han de serlo quienes le siguen; no hace soflamas guerraras contra mi ni contra mi raza ni credo... ¡¡¡cuán distinto mensaje del que recibo habitualmente!!.

Un gesto de Paz. Y un gesto muy cristiano, anterior a Constantino, tanto que lo protagonizó el mismísimo Jesucristo. ¿Cristo es culpable?



> Aunque otros querrán ver una especie de milagro donde se realiza la síntesis divinia entre Cpt. Sweden y el Papa, modernidad y tradicionalismo, entre alfa y omega y demás pajas mentales cristianas fascinantes y de difícil comprensión. Pero la realidad del momento es la que es, los hechos son los que son y la lucidez que exigen no casa bien con las ensoñaciones buenistas de candoroso corazón que los lobos con sotana exigen a sus siervos para con quien viene a arrasar su nación.



Haga política o la revolución si quiere. Le veo muy alterado, como dispuesto a todo.. ¿O acaso se va a quedar en esas asociaciones tan infantiles pero con una carga de fondo tan perversa?. ¿Eso es todo?.

Usted primero.


----------



## Renato (4 May 2017)

Cuckatólicos con el ano on fire.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 May 2017)

... pues si el Ariki fuera hispanoamericano, vascoamericano o lo que sea, RAZÓN DE MÁS para confirmar que el tipo es el megajefe.

(más bien creo que sea algún tipo de dislexia, como el Plvs)

Te da mil vueltas, QK, porque aunque tú metas menos faltas ortográficas... escribes chorrás., una especie de cóctel de paranoias de evangélicos con supremacistas anglos y nordicismo homosersuá.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Ariki tú mejor aprende a escribir el castellano sin faltas de ortografía sudaquizantes.
> 
> ::


----------



## Renato (4 May 2017)

A ver, Arrikitaun es multi de otro forista y usa elementos "estilísticos" para "ofuscar" su identidad foril. Como la cabeza no le da para más utiliza las faltas de ortografía en vez de cambiar el léxico o la sintaxis, dentro de la corrección.


----------



## Gorguera (4 May 2017)

Interesante. 

Como he dicho ya en diversas ocasiones, yo no me pongo de lado de ninguno, ni con mamporreros de ñordicos, ni con hezpanchistas marronistas. Como mucho, apoyo en apartados particulares a cada uno cuando veo que tiene razón.

Evidentemente, si un bando no le importa nuestro genocidio porque "la biología no es tan importante, conservar nuestra raza es una degeneración extranjerizante" o ensalza el catetismo y el chovinismo como máximas (tienes un nick finlandés o anglosajón, eres agente extranjero, aprender inglés u otras lenguas es estúpido, consumir productos culturales extranjeros te hace endófobo).

Luego, si el otro usa teorías magufas y no científicas que se saca de la manga, o empieza a ponerse en plan felador de todo lo que parezca rubio, pues le llamaré la antención en ese punto, o mostraré mi desacuerdo.

Pero lo que es cierto, es que los supuestos garantes de la "sabiduría arcaica e inmortal de la Tradición", los que afirman ser españoles de pro, capaces de convencerte por poseer argumentos sólidos y de gran calado (totalmente inalcanzables para los progres de turno), se están destapando como personajes de carácter verdaderamente* siniestro*, ya directemente haciendo referencias a limpiezas de oponentes ideológicos, mareando la perdiz, inundando con tochos llenos de florituras y casi carentes de contenido, o insultando, como *agonizando argumentalmente* porque se ven abordado por ciertas cuestiones y argumentos que *no son capaces de refutar*.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 May 2017)

Gorguera, sueles hacer simplificaciones muy burdas de lo que defienden los hispanistas. Es más, creo que nunca te basas en lo que defienden, quedándote con las falsas acusaciones. Abrí un hilo con un resumen cojonudo al principio, pero pasas olímpicamente y haces como que no te enteras.

Si lo haces es por algo. Tu pretendida asepsia no es tal. Tú sabrás por qué, pero no eres ningún punto medio ni observador imparcial.


----------



## Renato (4 May 2017)

Gorguera dijo:


> Interesante.
> 
> Como he dicho ya en diversas ocasiones, yo no me pongo de lado de ninguno, ni con mamporreros de ñordicos, ni con hezpanchistas marronistas. Como mucho, apoyo en apartados particulares a cada uno cuando veo que tiene razón.
> 
> ...



Luego dicen de los progres y su revanchismo respecto a la Guerra Civil. Pero esta chusma parece que sigue escocida por haber perdido las tres guerras carlistas. La Guerra Civil del 36 la ganó Franco, no los requetés. Gracias sobre todo a la ayuda ñórdica alemana, no a la suya, y en cuanto dejaron de serle útiles a Franco, los desechó como la basura no reciclable que son.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 May 2017)

Vaya, hay gente muy, pero que muy dolida porque pensaba que esto de burlarse del tradicionalismo era coser y cantar.

Venga, a tratar de seguir intoxicando (tú también, Gorguera).


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 May 2017)

el ariki mau no es multi de nadie


----------



## BGA (4 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Resumo mi interacción con los carlistas en este jilo:





> Arrekarallo: los datos que aporto prueban a ciencia cierta que la Iglesia está implicada (junto con muchas otras multinacionales globalistas y ONGs) en la limpieza étnica del pueblo español y su sustitución por sociedades tercermundistas. Asimismo la Iglesia conspiró para desmembrar el Imperio Español y en adelante continuó siendo subversiva hasta nuestros días.



Hablar de sociedades tercermundistas en el siglo XVII-XVIII, que es cuando más fuerza operativa tiene la orden en los territorios de España, le deja en un buen lugar en la cumbre de los hispanófobos. Se lo gana usted a pulso.




> BGA: tochaco doctrinario infumable.



Lo suyo sin embargo es de una transparencia y ligereza que asusta... Como muestre este botón.




> Los lazos con el otro lado del charco fueron cercenados por la Iglesia, cuyos agentes jesuitas realizaban una paciente labor de zapa contra la autoridad de la Corona en Ultramar. Francisco Suárez (su obra fue *PROHIBIDA* por el rey de España) y Juan de Mariana son básicamente agentes del Vaticano que utilizaban a la indiada para sabotear el poder nacional español en América. Durante todo el XVIII los jesuitas (muy 'vanguardistas' ellos) actuaron de correa de transmisión de la literatura masónica revolucionaria francesa. En Francia ya mataron a un rey y en España les habría gustado hacer lo mismo, pero el rey de España no tenía ninguna intención de soportar esta lacra.



Miente más que habla: El rey que prohibe y quema el libro de Suarez, es Jacobo I de Inglaterra. El absolutismo era más propio de esas monarquías tan avanzadas y protestantes...

_"Pudo decirse que España defendía las tesis de Suárez en su Apología sobre la defensa de la Fe. Se llegó a esta conclusión por la persistencia de la corte de Madrid por *defender al autor contra los ataques de Jacobo I y la preocupación del rey por la sentencia condenatoria del Parlamento de París*./I]

Más información que contradice las especulaciones propagandistas del susodicho..

De iuramento fidelitatis - Francisco Suárez, Luciano Pereña - Google Libros




La mayoría de cabecillas separatistas en América (igual que actualmente en el País Vasco) eran de educación jesuita y de influencia jesuita, y cuando consiguieron independizarse, velaron por la restauración de la Compañía de Jesús en sus nuevas mierdanaciones vendidas al comercio internacional. El "pacto social" de Tomás de Aquino se convirtió, jesuitas mediante, en el "contrato social" de Rousseau.

Hacer clic para expandir...


Mire el caso de Nueva España, dicho por un historiados mejicano, ande. 




Tal como sucede con los enormes bloques glaciares que el cambio climático fractura a diario, el reino de la Nueva España —mucho antes siquiera de que se atisbara la posibilidad de que existiera una nación llamada México— vio cómo aparecían en su estructura numerosas grietas que desembocaron en la guerra de Independencia iniciada por el cura Miguel Hidalgo hace ya 200 años.

En 1767, más de 40 años antes de que Hidalgo saliera con sus hombres desde el pueblo de Dolores, tuvo lugar una de las más graves, profundas y aún no reparadas grietas: la expulsión de la Compañía de Jesús de todos los territorios del vasto Imperio español.

Para Alfonso Alfaro, historiador y director del Instituto de Investigaciones Artes de México, la herida que significó la supresión de la Compañía de Jesús en la sociedad que pronto se llamaría México, no está ni con mucho cerrada. Si se quiere preservar, reconstruir, independizar o fundar una nación, no resulta muy práctico echar al mar a quienes, a lo largo de dos siglos, habían construido todo un andamiaje social, educativo, científico y tecnológico, y educaban por igual a las clases más marginadas (los indígenas), que a los peninsulares de la parte más alta en la pirámide social novohispana.

“Cuando los jesuitas se fueron, el país perdió una elite intelectual que tenía contacto orgánico y natural con las elites empresariales porque eran sus parientes, sus amigos y habían sido educados en sus colegios. Es el tipo de heridas que ya van dos siglos y todavía no cicatrizan”

Hacer clic para expandir...


Los jesuitas y la Independencia: entrevista con Alfonso Alfaro | .: ITESO | MAGIS | profesiones + innovación + cultura

------------------




No se me escapa tampoco que, después de la 'emancipación' de las colonias, los jesuitas fueron restablecidos y la Iglesia al fin pudo establecer internuncios y nuncios papales, y más obispados y arzobispados en Iberoamérica, en lugares donde la Corona jamás hubiera permitido que la Iglesia se volviese demasiado poderosa.

Lo que alguno no entiende es que la Iglesia, como poder multinacional, siempre se opondrá a cualquier concentración de poder nacional, sea en Italia, Alemania o España. Pura política.


Si algún día se hace un juicio de Nuremberg contra las fuerzas que han estado dañando a España durante siglos, y se agarra del pescuezo a las ratas clericales que han implantado al tercer mundo en España y han velado por su multiplicación ilimitada, estoy seguro de que alegarán que 'obedecían órdenes' y que si el Papa declara que algo malo es bueno, entonces es así.

Hacer clic para expandir...


El primer proceso sería contra los falsarios que encubren a los verdaderos culpables y trasladan su culpa a otros. La instigación Inglesa, con un plan "contra el orgullo español" de 1711, se cumple casi milimétricamente 100 años después y son masones quienes los llevan adelante. Sugerir que por haber sido educados en colegios jesuitas, éstos estuvieran maquinando contra los intereses de España, se lleva mal con muchos otros líderes, igualmente educados en esos colegios que lucharon contra la independencia. Por tanto, la razón primaria de su traición a España, no puede encontrarse en su educación, sino en su re-educación en las logias de Londres y París. 

La parte por el todo. Nada nuevo a lo que no estemos ya acostumbrados en sus prédicas antiespañolas.




Vaya, igual que el cristianismo. Ideología judía nacida en el actual Israel entre gentes de habla hebrea y aramea. Predicada por judíos étnicos en la actual Turquía en idioma griego. Infiltrada en Roma a través de inmigrantes judíos y norafricanos que aprendieron latín. Ahora manejada desde el Vaticano, situado en la Península Italiana. Que está en España, como todo el mundo sabe. Algunos tradicionalistas como los aquí presentes pretenden que las misas se den en una lengua extranjera muerta, el latín. Todo muy nacional, como se ve.

Hacer clic para expandir...


En esa línea argumental tan zafia, llegará a la conclusión de que si el hombre mata al hombre, para que esto no ocurra hay acabar con el hombre. Hay judíos buenos, desde la óptica cristiana,y algunos en nuestro país, descendientes de judíos que ahora se siente españoles por encima de todo. 

Ahí empiezo a tener dudas sobre si la inquina que se tiene hacia España no cuenta entre otras razones conocidas que "algunos" consideren traidores al judaismo a tantos españoles de esa descendencia y por extensión, al país que después de todo no les expulsó por hacerse cristianos. 




Filipinas hubiese pertenecido igual al imperio español pero hoy sería aproximadamente igual de blanca que Argentina o Chile. Emilio Aguinaldo, el primer presidente republicano filipino (ex general revolucionario antiespañol) era de educación católica dominica. No sé qué le inculcaron los frailes, pero seguro que no lealtad al rey de España.

Hacer clic para expandir...


Claro, la flota useña, la presidencia useña, los planes de expansión useños y el apoyo inglés, fueron todos pergeñados por un jesuita. Su retrato va adquiriendo perfiles muy nítidos a cada intento. Siga en ello. No pocos se lo agradeceremos.




¿Carlomagno no fue ese rey gabacho 100% projudío? Con la mano derecha asesinando nobles sajones a traición, y con la izquierda concediendo privilegios especiales a los judíos. Todo un ejemplo a seguir.

Hacer clic para expandir...


Fue ante todo un rey cristiano (judío, según sus criterio). El primer intento de unir en igualdad al norte y al sur de Europa y usted solo llega a lamentar la persecución de sajones por el tema religioso. Supongo que la expulsión de los celtas de la Inglaterra sajona, le pareció muy bien a usted... Menudo pan-europeo está usted hecho...




:XX: ¿Carlos I no fue ese rey que saqueó el Vaticano y fue excomulgado por el Paaaaaaapa?

Hacer clic para expandir...


¿Y? ¿No contradice ese suceso su obsesión por demostrar que España ha sido siempre manipulada por el Vaticano?. 




En la Iglesia caótica es sorprendentemente abundante la figura del cura homosexual de la variedad gangosa que tiene gran influencia comeollas sobre las viejas. No creo que sea nada sano amontonar a hombres jóvenes entre cuatro paredes y obligarlos al celibato.

Hacer clic para expandir...


El comodín de la homosexualidad de la curia. ¿Cómo explica que no estando sometidos al celibato el resto de pastores "cristianos", se esté descubriendo una red de pederastia de lo más oscuro en esos paises?. ¿Mantiene usted que el sexo en el norte es tan "inocente" como lo es en el sur? ¿De qué países han salido las perversiones más sofisticadas? ¿Quiénes han sido las personas más relevantes en la "liberación sexual?. ¿Españoles, jesuitas?.

No tienen nada. Mienten con un descaro tal que si tuvieran un mínimo de vergüenza se cuidaría de seguir haciendo el ridículo y lo que es peor, quemar a fuego en la mente de los incautos, todas y cada una de las torticeras maniobras de la leyenda negra contra la moral y el orgullo español.

Espero que haya un Nuremberg, ya lo creo..._


----------



## Vamosya (4 May 2017)

La discusión con fanáticos, incluida su variedad religiosa, ha de verse como un entretenimiento, sin un especial fin productivo.

Además de lo que cuentas, Arrekarallo, puede recordarse además que si en América se habla actualmente español no es por el clero, sino por las medidas tomadas por la España ilustrada y los criollos tras las independencias. El clero prefería catequizar en quechua, náhuatl o tagalo, aparte de su amor al latín.

En Filipinas hay que esperar hasta 1863 para que se establezca la educación pública por decreto, aumentando así la alfabetización en castellano. En oposición a idealizaciones varias, el anticlericalismo no era raro entre los filipinos que hablaban español. Puede leerse el argumento de la novela más conocida del héroe nacional filipino, José Rizal, _Noli me tangere _ (1887):



> Noli me tangere es, a la vez, una novela costumbrista sobre la Filipinas de la época anterior a su independencia de España, una novela romántica y sentimental acerca de amores contrariados o imposibles y un alegato contra la degradación moral de la sociedad filipina por la imposición de una religiosidad en los límites de la superstición. A todo ello se añade una reflexión política sobre las difíciles relaciones de la colonia con su metrópoli.



Noli me tangere (novela) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Como ya he dicho en alguna ocasión, las ideas que te impusieron de pequeño pudieron tener en su momento un valor civilizatorio o educativo, pero cuando compruebas, a través de la experiencia, que te son perjudiciales, tu deber para contigo y los que te rodean es abandonarlas.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Resumo mi interacción con los carlistas en este jilo:
> 
> Arrekarallo: los datos que aporto prueban a ciencia cierta que la Iglesia está implicada (junto con muchas otras multinacionales globalistas y ONGs) en la limpieza étnica del pueblo español y su sustitución por sociedades tercermundistas. Asimismo la Iglesia conspiró para desmembrar el Imperio Español y en adelante continuó siendo subversiva hasta nuestros días.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (4 May 2017)

BGA, por Dios, pero si QKK rallo no tiene ni repajolera idea, se dedica a recopilar información sesgada y falseada de los avisperos de leyenda antiespañola, evangélicos, nenacis, etc.

La realidad es que la Iglesia estuvo mucho tiempo sin reconocer ni establecer relaciones con las repúblicas separatistas. De hecho ES UNO DE LOS GRANDES REPROCHES Y ACUSACIONES de los libertadores y seguidores anticatólicos.

Por tanto, esas son las fumatas que gasta QK, buen indicio de lo cual es la colección de enlaces (links) que no llevan a ninguna parte. 

Maraña enmarañada.

Todo ese esfuerzo nos indica para qué trabajan estos personajes (son un grupete pequeño pero bien activo), demasiado acostumbrados a no ser contestados.



BGA dijo:


> Hablar de sociedades tercermundistas en el siglo XVII-XVIII, que es cuando más fuerza operativa tiene la orden en los territorios de España, le deja en un buen lugar en la cumbre de los hispanófobos. Se lo gana usted a pulso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Renato (4 May 2017)

Independencia de Cuba: 1989.
Reconocimiento de la independencia por la Santa Sede: 1898.

Cero años, cero meses, cero días = mucho tiempo.

---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 12:52 ----------

Con la llegada al archiélago en 1898 de los Representantes Pontificios y la designación de Monseñor Plácide-Luis Cha*pelle como primer delegado apostólico, se establecieron los primeros vínculos entre la Santa Sede de la Iglesia Católica y Cuba.

80 años de relaciones: La Santa Sede y Cuba


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 May 2017)

los estados pontificios siempre han estado en contra de España

Carlos I lo tenia claro


----------



## Renato (4 May 2017)

Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> los estados pontificios siempre han estado en contra de España
> 
> Carlos I lo tenia claro



Todos los estados que tienen intereses en la misma área se vuelven enemigos. Francia-Alemania por la supremacía de la llanura europea, Francia-España por el control del sur de Italia, España-UK por el dominio de los mares, España-el Vaticano por intereses en Italia, España-EEUU por el control del caribe y de paso america del sur entera como patio trasero, etc. Incluso tras la reducción territorial de los estados pontificios a la caquita inane que es ahora nos chuleaban.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 May 2017)

La política de los estados pontificios no tiene por qué ser asumida por el poder político español.

Lo que las QKs insidiosas tratan de ocultar es que, ni por asomo, tiene eso que ver con la adhesión a la Fé Católica y el reconocimiento de la jerarquía eclesiástica como custodia de los Dogmas de dicha Fe.

Por supuesto, la legitimidad de la continuidad de la conquista de Indias la puso a exámen baja la luz de la Doctrina.

El caso de Carlos I es, probablemente, el mejor ejemplo que se pueda esgrimir:

Teniendo poder para aplastar Roma, lo hace cuando en aspectos mundanos colisiona al tiempo que NI SE LE OCURRE negar la legitimidad de la Iglesia.

Esas cuentas las dejáis fuera quienes os pajeáis con aquellas historias.

Todavía estoy aguardando a que nos cuenten* Vamosya *y demás cómo es posible que el malvado Papa es escuchado por los gobiernos occidentales cuando quiere detruir europa con la inmigración musulmana... mientras no se le hace ni p... caso con la retahila de temas en que se ignora sus advertencias.

Silensio en la sala... solo se siente a los pecos cantar (*)

(*)Pecu= cuco, variedad dialectal Montañesa que emplearé de vez en cuando.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> los estados pontificios siempre han estado en contra de España
> 
> Carlos I lo tenia claro


----------



## BGA (4 May 2017)

Vamosya dijo:


> La discusión con fanáticos, incluida su variedad religiosa, ha de verse como un entretenimiento, sin un especial fin productivo.
> 
> Además de lo que cuentas, Arrekarallo, puede recordarse además que si en América se habla actualmente español no es por el clero, sino por las medidas tomadas por la España ilustrada y los criollos tras las independencias. El clero prefería catequizar en quechua, náhuatl o tagalo, aparte de su amor al latín.
> 
> ...



Qué torticerismo más vacuo. Lea ésto:



> *Ley Moyano de 1857*
> La primera ley educativa integral y racional en España fue la Ley de Instrucción Pública de 1857, conocida como Ley Moyano. Promulgada durante el reinado de Isabel II, intentó solucionar el grave problema de analfabetismo que sufría el país.




Hay que esperar (!) hasta 1863. Seis años después de imponerse en España. Leído así, tal como usted lo escribe, cabría pensar que tardaron siglos en imponer esa obligatoriedad. Pero no. Solo seis años seis.

Ah, aplíquese el cuento de su consejo antes de presumir que otros no hayamos hecho ya esa misma labor. Este es el resultado en lo que a mi me toca. El suyo, al parecer, se siente muy cómodo con historias que son tan viejas y falsas que no tengo dudas de su verdadera inclinación.

Mire cómo reconocen a Rizal, los masones españoles:



> En la reseña del acto, publicada en el «Boletín Oficial del Grande Oriente Español», en su número 153 del 19 de enero de 1905, se destacan las palabras de uno de los oradores:
> 
> «Rizal había sido sacrificado por el enorme delito de ser masón, puesto que se ha demostrado de manera evidente que el hermano José Rizal, amante de su patria como parte integrante de la patria española, sólo ambicionaba libertarla del ominoso poder de las órdenes religiosas y de sus abusos intolerables, sosteniendo la opinión de que Filipinas debiera tener representación en Cortes, como una provincia de la patria española, y *conseguir la secularización del clero católico para desterrar la opresora dominación de los frailes en aquel hermoso archipiélago'*».



José Rizal y la masonería / Susana Cuartero Escobés y José Antonio Ferrer Benimeli | Biblioteca Virtual Miguel de Cervantes

Lo subrayado hará feliz a muchos, pero no deja de ser una consideración de parte de los peores enemigos de la Iglesia. El propio Rizal era masón.

No hay mucho más que decir, a menos que se suscriba el ideario masónico. ¿Es usted filomasón?.

Ahora investigue la responsabilidad de los gobiernos masónicos de la época en entorpecer la reacción española y en "equivocarse" tanto a favor de los intereses extranjeros. sobresaliente la tendencia a "equivocarse" o a dar golpes de estado que tan buenos beneficios dieron a nuestro enemigos.

Siempre pensé que eran tontos. Ahora, tras quitarme algunas telarañas -sin su consejo-, comprendo que se trataba de otra cosa.

Que sepa, el Gran Oriente Español depende del francés. ¿No?. Pues eso.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 May 2017)

Ahora di que no te lo esperabas... :rolleye:



BGA dijo:


> Qué torticerismo más vacuo.


----------



## BGA (4 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Ahora di que no te lo esperabas... :rolleye:



Me lo tomo con un regalo, como una posibilidad de que ellos mismos se retraten y en lo que puedo, incentivar a que se contrasten tantas cosas que se dan por ciertas. Casi todo lo que se publica con gran difusión son juicios de parte. El acusado raramente tiene ocasión de dar su versión. Si consigo impulsar esa sana curiosidad por conocer la opinión de los acusados, ya que los acusadores llevan mucho tiempo disfrutando de ese privilegio casi en solitario, sentiré que el esfuerzo habrá merecido la pena.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 May 2017)

Ese es mi quijote, cuánto bien hace gente así... 

De todos modos, está habiendo cada vez más gente de todos los ámbitos de la Hispanidad que están poniendo los puntos sobre las íes.

Cualquier persona comprende que ningún imperio como aquel, civilizador, puede mantenerse cuatro siglos en semejante extensión si se tratara de una simple banda de bandidos.



BGA dijo:


> Me lo tomo con un regalo, como una posibilidad de que ellos mismos se retraten y en lo que puedo, incentivar a que se contrasten tantas cosas que se dan por ciertas. Casi todo lo que se publica con gran difusión son juicios de parte. El acusado raramente tiene ocasión de dar su versión. Si consigo impulsar esa sana curiosidad por conocer la opinión de los acusados, ya que los acusadores llevan mucho tiempo disfrutando de ese privilegio casi en solitario, sentiré que el esfuerzo habrá merecido la pena.


----------



## Wodans (4 May 2017)

La cosa viene de bien antiguo. El Vaticano no es solo un Estado en sí mismo con sus propios intereses, sino que a lo largo de la historia ha estado controlado por distintas fuerzas o incluso países. Es ingenuo pensar que ahora no ocurre lo mismo.

El rey Pedro III de Aragón fue excomulgado por meterse en Sicilia contra los intereses vaticanos y la oposición papal, que apoyaban a Francia. Incluso declararon una *cruzada por eso*.

Los mercenarios almogávares fueron excomulgados al completo por sus campañas en Grecia contra el control de los poderes franceses en la zona, lo que iba radicalmente en contra de los planes de Roma.

Y ahora tenemos que el Vaticano, por la razón que sea, está conspirando no solamente contra España, sino contra el resto de Europa, dando soporte logístico y espiritual a la entrada de millones de tercermundistas. Esto es algo tan obvio que no necesita explicarse. 

Hemos tenido a reyes medievales que han sido excomulgados. Con cruzadas convocadas en contra de ellos. Todo porque pusieron sus intereses por encima de los del papa. Y ahora queréis vendernos que posicionarnos en contra del papa por lo que está ocurriendo y poner por encima nuestros intereses ahora es algo anti-español. ¿Qué hay más extranjerizante que tomar como propia la política de un Estado extranjero?


----------



## BGA (4 May 2017)

Wodans dijo:


> La cosa viene de bien antiguo. El Vaticano no es solo un Estado en sí mismo con sus propios intereses, sino que a lo largo de la historia ha estado controlado por distintas fuerzas o incluso países. Es ingenuo pensar que ahora no ocurre lo mismo.
> 
> El rey Pedro III de Aragón fue excomulgado por meterse en Sicilia contra los intereses vaticanos y la oposición papal, que apoyaban a Francia. Incluso declararon una *cruzada por eso*.
> 
> ...



Le falta teorizar sobre la causa de que a pesar de todo eso que dice, los monarcas españoles se mantuvieran fieles a la Iglesia Católica. ¿Eran tontos, estaban lobotomizados, temían tanto a la excomunión por causas políticas?.

Porque el tema es ese: o todos los monarcas españoles, incluso los más grandes, eran tontos muy tontos, o "algo" tenían en mente que no torció su voluntad de seguir siendo católicos. ¿Lo sabe usted?.

como hechos recientes, Petain pasó de héroe a villano en unos pocos años. ¿Se puede afirmar que tuvo una voluntad férrea de serlo en ambos caso?. Seguramente ese discurso contra él es más fácil de entenderlo a día de hoy y si no para justificarlo, sí de modo diferente a como se le entendió recién terminada la guerra. 

Una institución con casi dos milenios de historia, convendrá conmigo que es más difícil de evaluar en su conjunto que la vida de un solo hombre y en la que tantos intereses cruzados existen.

Tenga en cuenta que la I. Católica es universal y que difícilmente se puede justificar de ella, una actitud que beneficie a alguno de los reinos en particular todo el tiempo. Aveces favoreció los intereses españoles y aveces no. La cuestión de sus aciertos contemplada desde uno de los países implicados, no será nunca objetiva ni ello debe dar a pensar que ningún país dejara de reaccionar como mejor supo a su arbitrio cuando fuera contrario a sus intereses.

La intención de declarar a la Iglesia como enemiga natural de España, es un intento más. Aquí valdría la pena que usted expusiera -si puede- algún argumento lógico que nos permita comprender la fidelidad, al fin y al cabo, de la monarquía hispana al Vaticano.

¿Alguna idea?.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Todavía estoy aguardando a que nos cuenten* Vamosya *y demás cómo es posible que el malvado Papa es escuchado por los gobiernos occidentales cuando quiere detruir europa con la inmigración musulmana... mientras no se le hace ni p... caso con la retahila de temas en que se ignora sus advertencias.





a tu lo que te tiene que preocupar es que tu jefe sea un follamoros risible y patetico, le hagan caso los gobernantes europeos o no :XX:


----------



## Don Meliton (4 May 2017)

Tienen nivelon los muy cucos, cojen como argumento a Carlos I, que a pesar de entrar en guerra con los propios Estados Pontificios, NO ABANDONO LA FE CATOLICA.

:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Wodans (4 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Le falta teorizar sobre la causa de que a pesar de todo eso que dice, los monarcas españoles se mantuvieran fieles a la Iglesia Católica. ¿Eran tontos, estaban lobotomizados, temían tanto a la excomunión por causas políticas?.
> 
> Porque el tema es ese: o todos los monarcas españoles, incluso los más grandes, eran tontos muy tontos, o "algo" tenían en mente que no torció su voluntad de seguir siendo católicos. ¿Lo sabe usted?.
> 
> ...



Porque veían a la Iglesia como algo que trascendía a papas, intereses políticos, etc y por eso mismo no tuvieron problemas en enfrentarse a ella cuando sus intereses chocaban con los suyos. Separaban entre Iglesia como religión e Iglesia como entidad política. 

Igual que los tradicionalistas y su acriticismo hacia la actuación de colaboracionismo de la Iglesia con la invasión :: 

Y lo del tema de por qué España nunca hizo amago de romper con Roma a pesar de las putadas gastadas, ni siquiera hacer como Francia y tratar de hacer del Vaticano su títere...eso daría para otro jilo. En mi opinión un error histórico fruto de un idealismo quijotesco.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 May 2017)

ladra menos, can, dedícate a las rabinadas... o responde a la pregunta que sigue flotando en el aire y queda aún sin respuesta. La voy a llamar a partir de hoy "LA RESPUESTA SILENTE (de los anticatólicos)".

Adelante, explicadnos cómo el Papa consigue imponer su voluntad a los gobiernos occidentales. Así, los que afirmáis que quiere destruir Europa, tenéis la piedra angular a desmontar.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> a tu lo que te tiene que preocupar es que tu jefe sea un follamoros risible y patetico,* le hagan caso los gobernantes europeos o no *:XX:


----------



## Don Meliton (4 May 2017)

Wodans dijo:


> Porque veían a la Iglesia como algo que trascendía a papas, intereses políticos, etc y por eso mismo no tuvieron problemas en enfrentarse a ella cuando sus intereses chocaban con los suyos. Separaban entre Iglesia como religión e Iglesia como entidad política.
> 
> Igual que los tradicionalistas y su acriticismo hacia la actuación de colaboracionismo de la Iglesia con la invasión ::
> 
> Y lo del tema de por qué España nunca hizo amago de romper con Roma a pesar de las putadas gastadas, ni siquiera hacer como Francia y tratar de hacer del Vaticano su títere...eso daría para otro jilo. En mi opinión un error histórico fruto de un idealismo quijotesco.










Ya tardaban en sacar el hombre de paja.

Son sus costumbres...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 May 2017)

los reyes españoles de la antiguedad no eran papolatras como los tradis de hoy

hemos salido perdiendo



Bernaldo dijo:


> ladra menos, can, dedícate a las rabinadas... o responde a la pregunta que sigue flotando en el aire y queda aún sin respuesta. La voy a llamar a partir de hoy "LA RESPUESTA SILENTE (de los anticatólicos)".
> 
> Adelante, explicadnos cómo el Papa consigue imponer su voluntad a los gobiernos occidentales. Así, los que afirmáis que quiere destruir Europa, tenéis la piedra angular a desmontar.



no eres persona de requiebros y dobleces verbales 

las sofisterias de cura barato te quedan grande o mas bien, ajenas


----------



## Bernaldo (4 May 2017)

Vamos a admitir solo para el caso tu afirmación de que el Papa querría destruir Europa y que el Vaticano estaría controlado por otro estado/lobby.

Preguntas:

- Por qué mecanimos -por favor, concreta sin marear perdices- logra dominar el Papa a los países europeos para conseguir esa destrucción de Europa?
`
- Qué Estado y/o lobby global tiene dominado al Papa, como instrumento de sus intereses?

Estas dos preguntas son de vital importancia para vosotros porque:

- identificando ese mecanismo se puede defender la destrucción de Europa.
- identificando ese Estado/lobby se puede identificar al enemigo.

M. Pierde Tristón, el renegau d´Asturies cree tenerlo muy claro.

Y vosotros?




Spoiler






Wodans dijo:


> La cosa viene de bien antiguo. El Vaticano no es solo un Estado en sí mismo con sus propios intereses, sino que a lo largo de la historia ha estado controlado por distintas fuerzas o incluso países. Es ingenuo pensar que ahora no ocurre lo mismo.
> 
> El rey Pedro III de Aragón fue excomulgado por meterse en Sicilia contra los intereses vaticanos y la oposición papal, que apoyaban a Francia. Incluso declararon una *cruzada por eso*.
> 
> ...


----------



## _Random_ (4 May 2017)

También ronda por ahí en el pasado, el tema de la Liga de Cognac: la castuza vaticoneril entretejiendo una alianza contra España junto a los ingleses, los venecianos, los franceses y otros, que es en lo que desemboca al Saco de Roma, o cuando Carlos I les pone los huevos de corbata a los mismos que excomulgarían a su hijo, y a los mismos que irían dando por culo a su abuela media vida por engañarles con bulas falsas. Y todo ello, con un Vaticano consciente de la traición gabacha con los otomanos. Lo digo por ir ampliando el currículum de esta gente :rolleye:


----------



## Bernaldo (4 May 2017)

Si por algo se caracterizan los tradis es justo por cero papolatría. En eso, precisamente, se parecen más a Carlos I.

Así que deja el perreo, Grappi, que por ahí no váis a conseguir nada.

(cuando conjugas en segunda persona del plural, automáticamente, desconecto... io non sono uno di vuoi o, mejor dicho, tu non sei uno di nuoi).



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> los reyes españoles de la antiguedad no eran papolatras como los tradis de hoy
> 
> hemos salido perdiendo
> 
> ...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (4 May 2017)

los estados pontificios también se dedicaron a joder la Unión Monetaria Latina rebajando la ley de las monedas que acuñaban mientras las cambiaban por las francesas o italianas como vulgares trileros :XX:

Latin Monetary Union - Wikipedia


----------



## Bernaldo (4 May 2017)

Qué delirante, un sefardo hablando de jodiendas monetarias... lo que hay que ver.

Y Tau Ceti no dise na? Hoke ase?



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> los estados pontificios también se dedicaron a joder la Unión Monetaria Latina rebajando la ley de las monedas que acuñaban mientras las cambiaban por las francesas o italianas como vulgares trileros :XX:
> 
> Latin Monetary Union - Wikipedia


----------



## Renato (4 May 2017)

Cuckatólicos con el culo ardiendo.


----------



## Don Meliton (4 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Vamos a admitir solo para el caso tu afirmación de que el Papa querría destruir Europa y que el Vaticano estaría controlado por otro estado/lobby.
> 
> Preguntas:
> 
> ...



Yo no doy por buena esa hipotesis, la molesta progretizacion y discurso multiculturalista del actual Papa y de una parte de la iglesia es que en los paises tercermundistas tienen un importante caladero de fieles.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 May 2017)

Nadie en su sano juicio y de buena voluntad la da por buena.

Pero déjalos que se expliquen, hombre.

Los superpoderes del Papa, queremos de saber... 



carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Yo no doy por buena esa hipotesis, la molesta progretizacion y discurso multiculturalista del actual Papa y de una parte de la iglesia es que en los paises tercermundistas tienen un importante caladero de fieles.


----------



## Don Meliton (4 May 2017)

Parece que los ñorducos desconocen que la expulsión de los jesuitas tiene su origen en las intrigas de los comerciantes holandeses en la corte japonaka, los mismos holandeses que luchaban en Europa contra España.

Ahora dejare unos segundos para que unan en sus cabezas estos dos hechos, a ver si encuentran la relación de causalidad.

Tomemos un hecho historico, en un lado holandeses aliados con budistoshintoistas, en el otro la Iglesia Catolica (cuyos misioneros eran en gran parte españoles)

¿De que parte se ponen los RASSSIALISTAS ñordicucos? Pues evidentemente, del lado que luche contra España.

Que sirva como aviso a navegantes de la desnuda y demacrante esencia del ñordicismo.

ÑORDICISMO = ANTIESPAÑA


----------



## Renato (4 May 2017)

Si si, y Rusia también echó a los jesuputas por culpa de los angloholandeses. Son como el demonio, tienen la culpa de todo hoyga. Anglocalvinisgtas = Madrit para los separatistas catalanes.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 May 2017)

Sí, es una de las palabras en clave para "antiespañol". QKKrallo es de los mejores representantes de esa realidad... y su efebo Jay mi Payo fais-moi l¡amour, el rubiales.



carne de pescuezo dijo:


> ÑORDICISMO = ANTIESPAÑA


----------



## Vamosya (4 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> Qué torticerismo más vacuo. Lea ésto:
> 
> Hay que esperar (!) hasta 1863. Seis años después de imponerse en España. Leído así, tal como usted lo escribe, cabría pensar que tardaron siglos en imponer esa obligatoriedad. Pero no. Solo seis años seis..



Y quien ha negado eso (seguimos con el cambio de tema, masonería incluida). Lo que digo es que el rasgo más importante de la hispanidad, que es el dominio como lengua nativa del español en Hispanoamérica o las Filipinas, no se debe a la Iglesia Católica, más preocupada en difundir el quechua o el tagalo si con ello ayudaba a la expansión de su religión. Básicamente, igual que con los tradis del foro, para los que todo es secundario ante su sumisión al catolicismo jesuíta (lo blanco es negro, la verdad es relativa, etc.)

Por cierto, que también podría sacarse el tratado de Tordesillas, para comprobar cómo a España y su cultura le ha beneficiado la ayuda papal. Más papistas que el papa, y más pringados que nadie, mientras todo el mundo miraba por su interés.


----------



## Don Meliton (4 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Si si, y Rusia también echó a los jesuputas por culpa de los angloholandeses. Son como el demonio, tienen la culpa de todo hoyga. Anglocalvinisgtas = Madrit para los separatistas catalanes.



Desconozco el caso en particular, podemos apuntar a los masones o a los turcochinos.

Pero lo de los holandeses está más que probado, la documentación es sólida, sus MEZQUINAS MAQUINACIONES llevaron a la muerte a miles de cristianos, entre ellos no pocos compatriotas.

¿Qué te parece Renato, tú que aunque equivocado profesas la fé, que te parece lo que defiende este personaje?


----------



## Bernaldo (4 May 2017)

Los rasgos más importantes de la Hispanidad son:

- Catolicismo.
- Humanismo español.
- Lengua castellana como lenguaje vehicular de la administración imperial.

Sigues sin mostrar los superpoderes papales que dan lugar al sometimiento de los gobiernos occidentales en temas como.... esto? hmm? cuáles eran?



Vamosya dijo:


> Y quien ha negado eso (seguimos con el cambio de tema, masonería incluida). Lo que digo es que el rasgo más importante de la hispanidad, que es el dominio como lengua nativa del español en Hispanoamérica o las Filipinas, no se debe a la Iglesia Católica, más preocupada en difundir el quechua o el tagalo si con ello ayudaba a la expansión de su religión. Básicamente, igual que con los tradis del foro, para los que todo es secundario ante su sumisión al catolicismo jesuíta (lo blanco es negro, la verdad es relativa, etc.)


----------



## BGA (4 May 2017)

Wodans dijo:


> Porque veían a la Iglesia como algo que trascendía a papas, intereses políticos, etc y por eso mismo no tuvieron problemas en enfrentarse a ella cuando sus intereses chocaban con los suyos. Separaban entre Iglesia como religión e Iglesia como entidad política.
> 
> Igual que los tradicionalistas y su acriticismo hacia la actuación de colaboracionismo de la Iglesia con la invasión ::
> 
> Y lo del tema de por qué España nunca hizo amago de romper con Roma a pesar de las putadas gastadas, ni siquiera hacer como Francia y tratar de hacer del Vaticano su títere...eso daría para otro jilo. En mi opinión un error histórico fruto de un idealismo quijotesco.



Se habrá sentido desahogado... Pero le reconozco que no es mala su suposición. Sin embargo vuelve a equivocarse al dejar fuera a los que seguimos fieles a la I. Católica. ¿Se imagina a Carlos I escribiendo en un chat, a la vista de la muchachada hereje que el Papa le estaba tocando los cohones?. A que no. Pues eso.

Su insistencia y la de sus amigos en adjudicarle una autoría que corresponde a otros, es ya una obsesión. Parece que no cobran si no obtienen de nosotros un retracto que suene a los cuatro vientos.

Siga esperando. 

Y tampoco desespere, pero esta vez por otro motivo. Ese idealismo es en apariencia frágil cuando se enfrenta a las fuerzas de la oscuridad confabuladas en un mismo objetivo. Pero las apariencias engañan. De momento, aunque con escaso brillo, sigue vivo y puede que con más futuro que ese sanchismo nordicista que quedándose sin narrativa que ilusione ni enamore, no le queda más remedio que mentir y agarrarse a clavos ardientes pues todo a su paso está quedando igual que si hubiera pasado el caballo de Atila. La historia sigue. De momento su trayectoria apunta hacia el abismo.

USA, Francia, RU, Israel, Turquía, Los golfos... Y ustedes irritados por un señor besando los pies de un negro y al que nadie hace el menor caso salvo fijarse en coincidencias perfectamente justificables a la luz del Evangelio antes que asociarle a una suerte de plan exterminador en el que siendo comparsa, acaba acaparando todo el protagonismo. ¿Y para quién lo tiene?. Para los "ultras" seguidores de USA, Francia, RU y con la boca pequeña, por muy marrones que sean, para turcos, israelíes y golfos.

Mire, en la comunidad católica, hay desasiego, fíjese. No somos como a ustedes les gusta pintarnos. De momento, quedamos pendientes de los siguientes pasos. No hay prisa. Sabemos muy bien quiénes son los verdaderos protagonistas de esta historia y quienes pretenden pastar en campo ajeno...


----------



## Renato (4 May 2017)

carne de pescuezo dijo:


> Desconozco el caso en particular, podemos apuntar a los masones o a los turcochinos.
> 
> Pero lo de los holandeses está más que probado, la documentación es sólida, sus MEZQUINAS MAQUINACIONES llevaron a la muerte a miles de cristianos, entre ellos no pocos compatriotas.
> 
> ¿Qué te parece Renato, tú que aunque equivocado profesas la fé, que te parece lo que defiende este personaje?



Los holandeses técnicamente eran españoles ya que estaban bajo la autoridad real. Se independizaron igual que también lo hicieron las repúblicas americanas. Recuerda que para un carlista la patria se reduce a débiles lazos de obediencia a un mismo monarca, pero dentro de la corona luego pueden existir aduanas internas , lenguas diferentes como el aymara, tagalo, holandés, etc.


----------



## Vamosya (4 May 2017)

Una verdad al menos (que cualquier argumento que aportes es inútil). Cuando esa verdad escapó por su garganta, se la quemó junto a la lengua, tan inusual es en su persona.



BGA dijo:


> Parece que no cobran si no obtienen de nosotros un retracto que suene a los cuatro vientos.
> 
> Siga esperando. ...



Como ya dije, la discusión con fanáticos, incluida su variedad religiosa, ha de verse como un entretenimiento, sin un especial fin productivo


----------



## BGA (4 May 2017)

Vamosya dijo:


> Una verdad al menos (que cualquier argumento que aportes es inútil). Cuando esa verdad escapó por su garganta, se la quemó junto a la lengua, tan inusual es en su persona.
> 
> 
> 
> Como ya dije, la discusión con fanáticos, incluida su variedad religiosa, ha de verse como un entretenimiento, sin un especial fin productivo



La productividad, se la tome así o como otra cosa, no depende ni de usted ni de mi. Los empeños son diferentes y las apuestas están cada vez más altas. Dudo mucho que con todo ésto se trate para usted de ningún divertimento. Hay algo más. Yo al menos lo tengo claro. La manera en que manejan sus sesgos cuando no mentiras, da el contrapunto perfecto a sus palabras.

El ataque no es nuevo. Es recurrente cada cierto tiempo. ¿Quién es aquí el fanático? ¿Acaso para evitar ese sambenito en nosotros tenemos que sucumbir a vuestro fanatismo?. No me hoda.

Arrekarallo.

Buen esfuerzo, además de tocho. Quién lo iba a decir de quien no se corta un pelo en acusar a otros de los suyos.

El relato es entretenido, lo confieso. No puedo hablar de lo que se me escapa y en todo caso sus afirmaciones en la forma y en el fondo, pertenecen a la descripción de un estado profundo que por serlo, no será tan evidente como para resumir su actividad en esas líneas.

No somo inocentes, no al menos el que subscribe. Resulta bastante difícil entender el mundo como un asunto de buenos y de malos, que es como se suele hablar en estos foros; de los buenos y malos de los unos y de los otros. 

En superficie, cada cual se posiciona según lo que cree y lo que aparenta ser lo que defiende. En el fondo, las cosas son mucho más complejas; todas las cosas con significación en el mundo, son mucho más complejas. Son complejas las relaciones de poder y el equilibrio de fuerzas. Son mucho más complejas de lo que parecen todas las actividades que trata de mover a la sociedad en un sentido o en otro.

Su propia posición defendiendo una soberanía blanca, va mucho más lejos de lo que aparenta. Demasiados elementos de tipo religioso, aunque ateo o pagano parezcan, están siendo utilizadas sin explicar cómo pretenden ponerlas en práctica. Si tan claras tiene las ideas, ya deberían tener un programa de acción verosímil. Verosímil por realizable.

¿Hablamos de las deudas fundacionales de esos nuevos movimientos como emergencias de una lucha antigua que se vende como moderna?. Si todo es "estado profundo" como viene a decir, ¿cree usted que "lo suyo" esté libre de su control?. Ya se lo digo yo. No se haga ilusiones o al menos no venda humo a quien está dispuesto a creer toda esa parrafada de la que se puede concluir, que no tenemos ya ningún remedio. El monstruo va por su cuenta y si como afirma, el Vaticano está implicado, ni usted ni yo podremos remediarlo. De hecho, nadie será capaz de remediarlo, al menos sin un dolor y sufrimiento importante. Lo demás es introducir, como hacen por la extrema izquierda, una ilusión que cada vez entiendo más clara, tiene por objetivo precipitar los acontecimientos.

Las "primaveras" no son solo cosa de países hostiles al imperio. Invaden nuestra cabeza y nuestro ánimo como divertidas e inútiles volutas de humo. Nada, según su propias descripción del monstruo, queda fuera de su alcance. Si podemos escribir con libertad, es porque no estamos dando con la clave o porque sin quererlo, seguimos y robustecemos el discurso de la clave.

Nada tenemos que nos permita arañar poco más que la superficie. ¿Usted si?.

Pero la historia son todas su profundidades, desde lo que está a la vista a lo que se oculta por el secreto sectario. Si la superficie es consciente de que camina sobre una burbuja de magma a punto de explotar, la realidad del conjunto cambia. Desde ahí, uno debe saber posicionarse y manifestar sus lealtades. No podemos hacer otra cosa. El relato del intricado complejo de connivencias y alianzas vendidas como hostilidades, da una idea de la capacidad real del sistema para regenerarse a sí mismo. 

Se acabó el juego. Es la hora de las convicciones y que Dios reparta suerte.

La Iglesia de Cristo prevalecerá.

Fin.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 May 2017)

Vamos a resumir concisamente el mensaje de Arrekarallo en respuesta a mis dos preguntas... de la que van a resultar las siguientes 

A- Como el Papa no controla la Iglesia--> A partir de ahora vamos a dejar al Papa y a hablar del CCI (Conglomerado que Controla a la Iglesia).

B- El objetivo del CCI es concentrar el poder mundial.

C- Los mecanismos de la CCI para imponerle a los gobiernos europeos la inmigración y ola de refugiados serían:
* Red clientelar.
* Dominio de las finanzas.
* Diplomacia que canaliza el poder de esas finanzas.
* Inteligencia superpoderosa.

La pregunta que de ahí se extrae es... si tan poderosa es toda esta gente... ¿por qué no impone el CCI a los gobiernos europeos que inviertan todas las políticas totalmente contrarias a la Doctrina que predica?

¿Pa disimular? :fiufiu: :rolleye:

¿Por qué con temas de la Doctrina y Catecismo les da por disimular y con la inmigración no hace falta disimular? ¿Acaso escandaliza a las naciones occidentales menos "la invasión" que los cientos de miles de abortos y demás aberraciones?

Ánimo, Arrekarallo... responde a eso (tú suelta toda la farfullada anticatólica que te dedicas a recolpilar sin ton ni son, que yo te hago el resumen).




Spoiler






Arrekarallo dijo:


> Lo primero, no es el Papa quien controla la Iglesia. Eso sería como decir que en EEUU manda el presidente, e ignorar el entramado del Estado Profundo, el lobby financiero, el lobby judío, el lobby de la tecnología, el lobby del petróleo, el lobby militar-industrial, las viejas redes de contactos y conglomerados de intereses que funcionan con su propia inercia, etc., cosas que van a seguir ahí y que son más permanentes que cualquier presidente.
> 
> El Papa es el relaciones públicas puesto de cara a la galería para firmar contratos, aparecer en fotos y repartir alabanzas. El Papa representa los intereses de un lobby. La Iglesia es una estructura, una institución y un conglomerado de intereses. Como toda estructura de poder, su objetivo es simplemente *concentrar cada vez más poder en cada vez menos manos*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plutonio (4 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Vamos a resumir concisamente el mensaje de Arrekarallo en respuesta a mis dos preguntas... de la que van a resultar las siguientes
> 
> A- Como el Papa no controla la Iglesia--> A partir de ahora vamos a dejar al Papa y a hablar del CCI (Conglomerado que Controla a la Iglesia).
> 
> ...



Se lo pones muy fácil. Te dirá que a los del CCI les importa una mierda la doctrina y sólo quieren llenar el bolsillo como Judas Iscariote. O es lo que yo diría si estuviera en su lugar. Yo preferiría ser más prudente, no creo que todos los del CCI sean así (como mínimo, hay que conceder el beneficio de la duda), pero creo que es lo que él te dirá. Probablemente él puede dar otra vuelta de tuerca y decir que la doctrina era nada más que la excusa para llenar el bolsillo y tener un poder global, de hecho su mensaje y todo lo que dice ya tiene implícito ese pensamiento.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2017)

Aver, enesimo aviso. Este hilo versa sobre la terrible acusación de quintacolumna ñordicista extrangerizante traidora xenofila lanzada sobre el sector ñordicista del floro. Por tanto la actuación de los ñordicistas se limita a defenderse de las acusaciones y no a abrir juicios sobre cuestiones paralelas. Dejen de tercermundizar el hilo con tacticas barriobajeras y enfrentense a la tesis principal, esto es:

1º Que adulais una composición genentica extrangera
2º Que adulais una gnosis extrangera
3º Que adulais los logros extrangeros

En fin, se sabe que es mucho pedir a semejantes acumulos hintelectuales de serrín ceñirse al contexto de una tesis.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 May 2017)

Por supuesto... para eso están las últimas preguntas... 

Déjale que sea él quien explique sus contradiciones, que se lo habrá estau preparando... visto que vamosya y los demás no han tenido arrestos.



Plutonio dijo:


> Se lo pones muy fácil. Te dirá que a los del CCI les importa una mierda la doctrina y sólo quieren llenar el bolsillo como Judas Iscariote. O es lo que yo diría si estuviera en su lugar. Probablemente él puede dar otra vuelta de tuerca y decir que la doctrina era nada más que la excusa para llenar el bolsillo y tener un poder global, de hecho su mensaje y todo lo que dice ya tiene implícito ese pensamiento.





---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 22:33 ----------

El hilo versa sobre lo de todos con esta gente--> el odio a la Fe Católica, que es el trasfondo del odio contra España (su sentido y misión histórica).

La paranoia nordicista es solo una más de las formas de intento de zapa. El objetivo de esto es no darle pie al rearme de la "espada de Roma", como bien ha explicado el Arreka, promoviendo el tribalismo, es decir, la destrucción de España que nos predijo don Menéndez Pelayo.

La advertencia del sabio Montañés señala la piedra angular cuyo desmontaje es sinónimo de tribalización. Órgano y función, función y órgano.

Desde mi época Leolfredo vengo dando el mate que la obsesión de la Antiespaña es la tribalización. El etnicismo que promueven éstos, el indigenismo es el camino directo a la descomposicón de España y la bobada esta del nordicismo y el desprecio por la calidad y condición genética del grueso de los españoles que ha expresado Arrekarallo son consustanciales--> disgregación social, ruptura de los elementos de amalgama y cohesión social y nacional.

Estamos hablando contínuamente de la misma historia.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Aver, enesimo aviso. Este hilo versa sobre la terrible acusación de quintacolumna ñordicista extrangerizante traidora xenofila lanzada sobre el sector ñordicista del floro. Por tanto la actuación de los ñordicistas se limita a defenderse de las acusaciones y no a abrir juicios sobre cuestiones paralelas. Dejen de tercermundizar el hilo con tacticas barriobajeras y enfrentense a la tesis principal, esto es:
> 
> 1º Que adulais una composición genentica extrangera
> 2º Que adulais una gnosis extrangera
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2017)

Este dialogo representa una ficción:

_Anglopapagayo: psschi nacipandi!, que acaban de descubrir que semos unos lamepelos rubios y que enaltecemos todo lo ñordico. Que somos quintacolumna hedionda que subvertimos la composición etnica e ideologica de esa patria cutre que es España. 
_Ruinato: Espera, pasame otra foto de arquetipo ñordico....es para mi hermana que se esta iniciando
_VamosTroll: ¿que hacemos? 
_Anglopapagayo: tengo un plan, dado que no podemos revatir el hecho de que semos unos abyectos traidores a la composición racial propia de España y que nos hemos entregado a los Ñordicos, vamos a crear una cortina de humo para despitar el debate y hablar de otro asunto para que no se note.
Ruinato: Es buena idea, vamos a hablar del Papa e insultar a la ideologia imperante en España los ultimos 2000 años. Matamos dos pajaros de un tiro, nos libramos de que nos señalen y hacemos de quintacolumna. Subvertimos el orden religioso de España, puaj.
_VamosTroll: Ok, pero hasta que Soros page 20 cts por mensaje mis intervenciones se reduciran a subnormalidades.

---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 22:50 ----------

En fin, ñordicistas haciendo el ridiculo una y otra vez. Estos pusilanimes no se han dado aun cuenta de que la fuerza que le hizo a España erigirse como Imperio es una fuerza de orden Teológico. Es una lucha con Dios por la redención y la mejor realización de su Reino. No lo saborean, no lo entienden, y por ello hacen el ridiculo con sus hermandadez paganas y sus ranitas cluecas.

---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 23:05 ----------

Imaginemonos el siguiente escenario del reino de Korea en donde existe una panda de manporreros de los Japos.
1ºDemacran el Taoismo pese a que llevan procesandolo 2.000 años y ha sido la base religiosa sobre la que se ha ordenado la vida, y la fuerza espiritual que les ha permitido erigirse exitosamente como reino.
2ºAdulan el Sintoismo Japo porque es superior y permitiria ser mas y mejor.
3º Adulan la efigio Japonesa como la suprema composición amarilla.
4º Admiran a los Samurais y a los heroes Japos.
5º Demacran a las propias figuras nacionales por obrar en contra de los propios intereses nacionales ::.
6º Sueñan con ser lumpenizados por el invasor japones.

Direis, el lugar natural de semejante panda de tarados es el sanatorio mental. En efecto.

Pues la historia es tal que asi, cambien Korea por España y Japón por Ñordicos.


----------



## Vamosya (4 May 2017)

Cinismo al cubo: Los que aplauden a las instituciones eclesiásticas que fomentan la inmigración masiva a España, acusando a los que les llevan la contraria de ser _"unos abyectos traidores a la composición racial propia de España _" y haberse entregado a los extranjeros, en este caso nórdicos (entre comillas la frase literal del muy español "El Ariki Mau"). Gracias a Dios cada vez engañáis a menos gente :rolleye:


----------



## Bernaldo (4 May 2017)

Bfff, macho, no me metas a Negrato en danza... si es el multi menos relevante de toda la tropa esta.

Eso sí, pa insidioso... el sefardo. Y a ese ni le mientas, es algo que me intriga, sinseramente miemmano.ienso: 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Este dialogo representa una ficción:
> 
> _Anglopapagayo: psschi nacipandi!, que acaban de descubrir que semos unos lamepelos rubios y que enaltecemos todo lo ñordico. Que somos quintacolumna hedionda que subvertimos la composición etnica e ideologica de esa patria cutre que es España.
> _Ruinato: Espera, pasame otra foto de arquetipo ñordico....es para mi hermana que se esta iniciando
> ...





---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 23:13 ----------

Sin ninguna duda, los insultos, desprecios y demás sobre la base étnica española ESTÁN A DISPOSICIÓN sin más que seguir los mensajes de tipos como Arrekarallo, el mismo que nos ha explicado la película del CCI que promueve la destrucción de Europa y -al parecer- simula tener una Doctrina contra el aborto, la eutanasia, el divorcio, el fornicio, ideología de género y tal... que se han impuestp en Europa.

Dinos, Vamosya, cuando Arrekarallo insulta a la mayor parte de españoles y españolas, lamenta que Napoleón no venciera en España, etc... ¿con qué argumentos le has salido al encuentro?

¿Por qué te has quedau calladito? ¿Acaso compartes los postulados nordicistas?



Vamosya dijo:


> Cinismo al cubo: Los que aplauden a las instituciones eclesiásticas que fomentan la inmigración masiva a España, acusando a los que les llevan la contraria de ser _"unos abyectos traidores a la composición racial propia de España _" y haberse entregado a los extranjeros, en este caso nórdicos (entre comillas la frase literal del muy español "El Ariki Mau"). Gracias a Dios cada vez engañáis a menos gente :rolleye:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2017)

1º Nadie del excelentisimo sector de los que valoramos la ley de Dios y la tradición aplaudirá la inmigración masiva por mucho que alguien de la jerarquia eclesiastica lo postule con la misma boca con la que dice que hay que evitar el cambio climatico. Y no lo harán porque es irresponsable y del mismo modo que está encomendado que un Padre debe de velar por su casa, impidiendo que la enfermedad entre a su casa, y esa es la función por la que cumple la Ley. Asi mismo los mandatarios deben de velar en identicos terminos de la casa que es la patria. ¿quien dice que la tradición es derribar las puertas de las casas, o erradicar la familia, o los pueblos? Esto es Satanico, pues las familias y los pueblos son obras de Dios, que han de preservarse. ¿quien ha venido a erradicar los deberes? Hemos venido a traerlos, y más pesados si cabe.

2º Pero ni los que han interpretado el Cristianismo por lo Babel, a los que el mestizaje y el ocaso de las ideosincracias locales les sobra, ni ellos mismos suponen que su Raza es inferior frente a otra que es superior. Los Ñordicistas lo hacen, enaltecen una raza ñordica como la superior y asu luz, todo el resto es perfectamente esclavizable. Ellos mismos por supuesto.



Vamosya dijo:


> Cinismo al cubo: Los que aplauden a las instituciones eclesiásticas que fomentan la inmigración masiva a España, acusando a los que les llevan la contraria de ser _"unos abyectos traidores a la composición racial propia de España _" y haberse entregado a los extranjeros, en este caso nórdicos (entre comillas la frase literal del muy español "El Ariki Mau"). Gracias a Dios cada vez engañáis a menos gente :rolleye:





---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 23:34 ----------

En fin, no queda ninguna duda de que el sector ñordicista es quintacoluma. Y ahora para que no se hable de ello, pues hacen hombres de paja de los que no somos enfermos tarados xenofilos y acomplejados.

Dicen, bueno nostros queremos traer nordicos para mejorar la rasa española. Pero es que vosotros estais a favor de la tercermundización de España. ¿Ein?
Veamos, Cristo no deroga familia; no deroga las funciones de los Padres (preservar la familia), tampoco deroga las funciones de los excelentes de la comunidad (preservar la comunidad). Porque si derogara a los ultimos tambien derogaria a los primeros, y la función de los padres ya no seria necesaria, pues todos seriamos mienbros practicos y operativos de una misma familia. Esto es destrucción, es la semilla del mal, del Orden para que el Hombre viva. Y no obsante Cristo invita a aquellas almas mas elevadas que los que quieran perfeccionarse abandonen la familia e incluso su comunidad. Pero es falso que esto sea extensible a todo ser humano; que la familia como sujeto deba de abandonarse o que la comunidad deba de abandonarse como sujeto real de articular el mundo. Esto es falso.

---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 23:38 ----------

El mandamiento de Honraras a tu padre y a tu madre, hace implicito el hecho de que la familia no puede destruirse. Que existen sujetos de responsabilidad civil, que tienen resposabilidades operativas sobre sus entornos, que deben de obrar con rectitud y virtud, pero que deben de ser honrados. ¿no está pidiendo pues, que los padres deben de ser honrables y no abandonarse a no se sabe qué ideas disolutorias de sus deberes?


----------



## Bernaldo (4 May 2017)

Joe, vaya descojono lo de esta gente... :XX:

Y claro, a despistar criticando al "conglomerado que controla la Iglesia".

Parecen panchievangélicos.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Dicen, bueno nostros queremos *traer nordicos para mejorar la rasa española*.


----------



## Renato (4 May 2017)

No es para mejorar la raza española, sino para compensar el efecto degradante que provocan subrazas como la gitana. Lo mismo da traer afrikaner a España que no traerlos y expulsar a los gitanos. Si tanta rabia os dan los nórdicos pedid que expulsen a los getanos, panchitos, moros y negros de España, que también son razas extranjeras, pero no lo haréis porque sois vectores de marronización y a ese objetivo os debéis. Todo lo demás son excusas, incluida la religión esa que os pasáis por el forro cada domingo que os váis de putas porque no folláis si no es pagando.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 May 2017)

Es decir el muñeco de paja que se ha creado es tan grande como el pecado que quieren ocultar los paganicistas nordicos, su desmesurada efiguie traidora quintocolumnistas.
Otro ejemplo practico, dado que las enseñanzas de Cristo invitan a acumular bienes en el cielo y no en la tierra ¿anula esto los trabajos artesanales?. Cristo era carpintero.
Quien decida en base a su conciencia hacer trabajo artesanal lo hará de acuerdo a la virtud, a unas reglas eticas. Asi tambien quien decida formar familia deberá atender a estas normas, quienes se unan en concilio para decidir los fueros de la comunidad Idem. Nada se deroga, a todo se le dan mas pesadas obligaciones y responsabilidades.

---------- Post added 04-may-2017 at 23:53 ----------

Debe de ser duro dijerir el moreno de verano al sector ñordico, pero la repulsión que les causa es solo una proyección de la verdadera repulsión que les causa su propia constitución mental 



Bernaldo dijo:


> Joe, vaya descojono lo de esta gente... :XX:
> 
> Y claro, a despistar criticando al "conglomerado que controla la Iglesia".
> 
> Parecen panchievangélicos.





---------- Post added 05-may-2017 at 00:03 ----------

Aver Renato, Anglopapagayo se ha tragado hasta atras toda la letrajuntada por los protestantes (aliados historicos de España ) y emite sus canticos en la mimetica forma original de sentencias de contenido libreasociado bajo la cual fueron creadas.

Lo cierto es que el Cristianismo fue la fuerza Espiritual que permitio conquistar tanto con tan poco. Como podria decir un indigena pagano, era la articulación ideologica que permitia la hegemonia del Imperio Español en sus tierras. Del mismo modo que los perrodistas afrancesados era punta de lanza de una potencial invasión Napo-masonica, asi actuaban los misioneros. Son ideas muy sencillas de entender de geopolitica, pero del que el serrin de los craneos ñordicistas no acaba de impregnarse.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 May 2017)

Qué carajo se van a tragar... estos no se creen casi nada de lo que dicen.
Solo tratan de minar, de ahí no pasan.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 May 2017)

Son falsetes, eso de ceñirse a la tesis y a la norma de no sofistear en debates como que no. Luego eso si han leido que el ario germano es noble, amante de la berdad, onesto y blablabla :XX:, rasa superiol a la que no deben de pertenecer :abajo:



Bernaldo dijo:


> Qué carajo se van a tragar... estos no se creen casi nada de lo que dicen.
> Solo tratan de minar, de ahí no pasan.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 May 2017)

Has llegado al punto en que te quería.

1. Meek, inconsistencia: con la misma argumentación de sus mecanismos NO TIENEN NECESIDAD de predicar abiertamente -según tú- la destrucción masiva de Europa por la inmigración, les bastaría con aplicar directamente esos mecanismos de poder.

2. Si tu pedazo de historia fuera cierta, sería evidente QUE ESTARÍAS TRABAJANDO como mamporrerillo para el CCI (cómo, si no, ibas a saber, Estulín entre los Estulinos, esos pedazo de secretazos ) y ejerciendo el doble juego de los reptilianos que vienen controlando la Iglesia desde la Edad Media o incluso antes.

3. Tu tribalismo es falso, pues no hay tribu con capacidad para conocer esos "secretazos" que nos cuentas del poderoso CCI. Solo el CCI podría recetar -para tontos- el tribalismo como oposición a la organización mejor preparada y que tantos siglos llevaría actuando con éxito globalizador. De hecho, nos los estás describiendo como el poder global ya establecido, no desde hace cuatro días sino secularmente.


Cazado el pajarillo .










Arrekarallo dijo:


> Como ya te han indicado, la doctrina es una pantalla y la excusa de su negoci]


----------



## Plutonio (5 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toda esa visión del mundo se resume en que el devenir de la humanidad está exclusivamente dirigido por mandamases con voluntad de poder, y que no hay nada más que la voluntad de poder/dominación, nada por encima de ella, y nada más que el devenir.
Normal, entonces, terminar defendiendo la tribu paleolítica, si la cosmovisión es ésa. Ya que lo que se ponga por encima de la tribu y de los instrumentos paleolíticos con los que una tribu es dominada y domina a otras, es visto sólo como iscariotes con voluntad de poder tendiendo la zarpa para dominar con subterfugios a un grupo humano que no es al que pertenecen, con globalismo, multinacionales, etc.
Y la ciencia más elevada sólo puede ser por supuesto la geopolítica, obviamente, si el panorama que se divisa es ése.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 May 2017)

Diagnóstico de QK Karallo: hay un gran poder que lleva siglos instalado de forma global... y además quiere destruirte (hasta ahora no lo ha hecho del todo, por la razón X)

Receta de la misma QK: como solución, tribalización... 

Una genialidad, no te parece?







Plutonio dijo:


> Toda esa visión del mundo se resume en que el devenir de la humanidad está exclusivamente dirigido por mandamases con voluntad de poder, y que no hay nada más que la voluntad de poder/dominación, nada por encima de ella, y nada más que el devenir.
> Normal, entonces, terminar defendiendo la tribu paleolítica, si la cosmovisión es ésa. Ya que lo que se ponga por encima de la tribu y de los instrumentos paleolíticos con los que una tribu es dominada y domina a otras, es visto sólo como iscariotes con voluntad de poder tendiendo la zarpa para dominar con subterfugios a un grupo humano que no es al que pertenecen, con globalismo, multinacionales, etc.
> Y la ciencia más elevada sólo puede ser por supuesto la geopolítica, obviamente, si el panorama que se divisa es ése.


----------



## Renato (5 May 2017)

Plutonio dijo:


> Toda esa visión del mundo se resume en que el devenir de la humanidad está exclusivamente dirigido por mandamases con voluntad de poder, y que no hay nada más que la voluntad de poder/dominación, nada por encima de ella, y nada más que el devenir.
> Normal, entonces, terminar defendiendo la tribu paleolítica, si la cosmovisión es ésa. Ya que lo que se ponga por encima de la tribu y de los instrumentos paleolíticos con los que una tribu es dominada y domina a otras, es visto sólo como iscariotes con voluntad de poder tendiendo la zarpa para dominar con subterfugios a un grupo humano que no es al que pertenecen, con globalismo, multinacionales, etc.
> Y la ciencia más elevada sólo puede ser por supuesto la geopolítica, obviamente, si el panorama que se divisa es ése.



En el ámbito de la religión e incluso siendo iglesias "globales" existen formas de organización mucho más apegadas al terreno y que no se han convertido en instrumentos de descohesión de las sociedades de raza blanca. Véase por ejemplo la iglesia Ortodoxa. No hace falta volver al paleolítico. 

Lo de la iglesia católica no hay por donde cogerlo. Además tiene guasa que algunos quieran quitarle hierro porque "hoyga, es que no vamos a volver a vestir con taparrabos". Claro que sí, ole por la Iglesia católica moderna que nunca ha hecho ascos a los avances de la modernidad como el uso del preservativo para prevenir el VIH...

Al paleolítico no sé, pero a una etapa mucho más involucionada vamos a acabar derivando si continúa la invasión marrón y negra hacia Europa con la bendición del papa.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 May 2017)

1- Tú no puedes afirmar algunas cosas increíbles creyendo aportar como prueba enlaces. Por cierto, para abreviar la búsqueda, ponnos la lista de veinte pavos de esos del CCI. Para que los tengamos todos presentes e ir a por ellos.

2- El tribalismo es lo que es. La tribu no puede vencer ni resistir jamás a la voluntad de la élite imperial tan poderosa.

3- Creyente en qué, seguidor de quién...



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Si revisáis atentamente mi mensaje (con el que podéis estar de acuerdo o no), veréis que
> 
> 1 lo que digo no es ningún 'secretazo'.
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (5 May 2017)

Pues sí. Al final todo se reduce a que no hay más lucha de poder que la de "dos" que después de todo se llevan tan bien. "Que gane el mejor".

¿Acaso la Fe -lo que llamaría "control mental"- es más inoperante que ese relato en el que todo está previamente acordado bajo cuerda?. Arrekarrayo no contesto a mi anterior intervención. Se limita a "aclarar" y a rematar que todo al fin, es una burda manipulación en la que Todos están de acuerdo, reglas de juego elegante entre medias.

¿Pero quién iba a conocer mejor que "él" los tejemanejes que se traen en las altas esferas?. Casi dos mil años, sin que filtre nada goloso a lo largo del tiempo y entre responsabilidades de lo más variopintas, salvo eso sí, la "inteligencia" del enemigo que puso el ventilador a tope.

¿Por qué habríamos de dar por buenas las acusaciones de sus enemigos? Pero más importante que esta pregunta es esta otra, que a mi juicio, define mejor las intenciones y los medios de guerra que usan unos y otros: ¿Porqué la Iglesia, si al fin y al cabo es un poder político más, no usa de las mismas armas que sus rivales?. 

Se da la circunstancia que salvo ella, todos los demás implicados no tienen el menor reparo en la guerra psicológica, es decir, en mentir, retorcer y convencer de los buenos que son ellos, al tiempo de convencer de los malos que son los demás.

Desde siempre, el Protestantismo, para mi era algo ajeno, distante. Vamos, que sabía de él lo poco que te pueden hablar de Lutero, Calvino -en menor medida- y poco más. Nunca me resultaron, sobre la base de lo que se me trasmitió de su existencia, gente peligrosa u hostil. Al contrario, lo mejor y pero que podría decir de ellos, es que eran primos lejanos.

Pero desde que el internet te lleva a casa lo que unos y otros sienten, me di cuenta que si la Iglesia Católica es mirada de sus cosas sin pisar la manguera a nadie, desde las otras confesiones protestantes, el ataque contra ella es permanente. No solo es una apreciación personal. De muchos conversos al catolicismo, se extrae un elemento común: el odio al Vaticano en particular y a la Iglesia Católica en particular.

Digo yo, que si todos -unos más que otros, pues en ese relato no "me figura" una acusación contra las iglesias protestantes ni de refilón- están igualmente implicados, ¿cómo es que las actitudes son tan diferentes?. ¿Por qué la Iglesia Católica no responde a sus críticos del mismo modo y a lo más que llega es a prevenir de los ataques constantes de éstos. Hay que buscar bastante para encontrar una directrices de defensa, pero es prácticamente inútil encontrarlas de ataque. 

Aceptando las debilidades humanas de todos, es patente el modo en que unos no reparan en gastos, mientras otros se cuidan de sembrar el odio y la división.

Diablo. Dividir... Osea, que todo intento de "unir" antes que de separar -de estabular por su calidad genética en este caso- es diabólico. El mundo al revés. Orwell a tope. 

A lo largo de toda una vida religiosa, después de haber conocido el "mundo" en no pocos casos, miles de personas maduras dedican su vida a Dios y mira tu por dónde, todos son tontos y tanto, que ninguno es capaz de entrever todas esas acusaciones que tantos profanos conocen mejor que ellos. ¿Alguien sería tan necio o tan borrego de dedicar su vida a una falacia que en tantas ocasiones, implica un servicio a otros con muy discreta recompensa?.

Donde hay ascetas, misioneros viviendo situaciones incluso peligrosas, solo hay una cúpula de gorrones que resultan tan persuasivos, que incluso cuando estas personas visitan el Vaticano -como tantos estudiosos que reciben cursos incluso de exorcismo-, no se dan cuenta del percal...

Mantener viva la Fe, no es fácil, pero como digo, esta gente debe estar lobotomizada que no son capaces de ver lo que los "expertos" interneteros tienen tan claro.

Como el papel todo lo aguanta, soltar eso de lo que tira la sangre, así en frío, ya da una idea de las intenciones. A mi, la sangre de un sueco, me es mas tan extraña, como la mía al sueco. No hay un misterioso elemento comunicador en nuestras sangres. Si le conociera o el a mí, seguro que la situación sería distinta.

Para evitar suspicacias, la sangre como tal, de un sudamericano, me dice lo mismo, pero con una diferencia: el mismo idioma y no pocas tradiciones, me conectan a él de manera más sencilla. El resto será la calidad de unos y de otros y presuponer que la del sueco sea mejor, así por defecto, se me antoja más un "ideal" que una realidad.

Sigo esperando su plan para fortalecer a la raza blanca en su aspecto económico (trabajos suficientemente pagados), social (reconversión ideológica y de costumbres, disponibilidad maternal...) y militar. Si no ven una violencia implícita en todo este ensueño y al tiempo no se hacen cargo de sus repercusiones, les están contando un libro de épica teutónica sin que el acontecimiento cantado haya ocurrido.

La "unidad" no es mala, lo es el "señor" al que sirve. Por sus obras les conoceréis.

Por cierto Renato, ¿qué cuerpo se le queda al leer que uno de los suyos diga que su creencia religiosa es obra del Vaticano y de su cuerpo armado los Jesuitas?.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Eso sí, pa insidioso... el sefardo. Y a ese ni le mientas, es algo que me intriga, sinseramente miemmano.ienso:



no seas chivata

he dicho hace bastantes paginas q a mi los ñordicucks m sudan tol pingon y q aqui no los quiero

pero ni ñordicucks ni portugueses si se tercia

eso no es incompatible con lo otro que digo, más bien es coherente

dado que no quiero injerencias ni influencias extranjerizantes xq si, igual q no quiero ñordicucks, menos quiero papas follamoros y clero y creyentes sumisos al mismo


----------



## Plutonio (5 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Diagnóstico de QK Karallo: hay un gran poder que lleva siglos instalado de forma global... y además quiere destruirte (hasta ahora no lo ha hecho del todo, por la razón X)
> 
> Receta de la misma QK: como solución, tribalización...
> 
> Una genialidad, no te parece?



Hombre, eso es lo que diría una viñeta de El Jueves acerca de él, jeje.... (Es normal que le hagas viñetas tú si él también te las hace a ti).

Lo que creo es que esa visión del mundo no tiene por qué corresponderse con la tribu paleolítica, sino que es un pensamiento claramente de la modernidad. Una tribu paleolítica no tiene necesariamente que seguir un patrón darwinista, con eso de la selección natural basada en el que más fuerza tiene para ejercer dominación, que es lo que domina el pensamiento de estos foreros; no creo que una tribu prehistórica tenga sólo esos parámetros, ni que ninguna escuela de antropología que sea seria trabaje sólo con esa línea de argumentación. No, porque un entorno no se hace sólo con ese elemento fuerza ni parece que sea el preponderante en la mayoría de las situaciones, hay cantidad de entornos que se mantienen sin que ningún elemento ejerza dominación sobre otro. Nada llega a un equilibrio si lo único que hay es lo que dice el darwinismo, no hay una estabilidad mucho menos una evolución. Esa ideología es una idealización que hacen del paleolítico por medio de otras ideas que no son suyas y que son las que están detrás.

Pero nada... la fuerza es la entidad metafísica por excelencia que concibe esta gente (aunque digan luego que no hay metafísica), y todo lo interpretarán con esa clave, incluidos los ecosistemas en equilibrio sin dominación de nada: dirán "si no ejerzo dominación sobre X es porque la actividad de X aumenta mi fuerza, pero sigue habiendo selección natural por medio de lo que es más fuerte y en la vida sólo hay matrimonios de intereses, la meta máxima es la expansión máxima y para ello sólo hay el acopio de fuerza y la dominación de la fuerza que se opone a mi fuerza, y si había tribus prehistóricas que no veían las cosas así y creían en dioses era porque no tenían el grado de conocimiento actual, y de todos modos eran darwinianas, y los menos fuertes tratan también de imponer su fuerza con subterfugios", con lo cual volvemos al punto de partida, y no se sale nunca de ahí. Y todo esto en el poco probable caso de que la discusión fuera honesta y educada en vez de cínica y marrullera.

Mucho más interesante que lo que tienen en la cabeza sería por qué han llegado a tener eso en la cabeza, qué les ha inclinado a pensar así. Porque ese pensamiento no es una elaboración de ellos.
Por qué ellos atribuyen esa cualidad metafísica a la fuerza, con esos rasgos de omnipresencia y omnipotencia que le atribuyen, si dicen que toda metafísica es una invención..., ése sería el verdadero callejón sin salida para ellos.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 May 2017)

Lo de la insidia, quejicona, no va por el tema de las nordicucas. Es evidente que no las defiendes para nada, ahí vamos bastante de acuerdo.

No es el tema del hilo, precisamente por eso mismo no viene a cuento tu último vómito. Si no quieres atacar a las cucas sería comprensible... si en el mismo hilo vuelves a la carga con lo de siempre.



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> no seas chivata
> 
> he dicho hace bastantes paginas q a mi los ñordicucks m sudan tol pingon y q aqui no los quiero
> 
> ...


----------



## Plutonio (5 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Si revisáis atentamente mi mensaje (con el que podéis estar de acuerdo o no), veréis que
> 
> 1 lo que digo no es ningún 'secretazo'.
> 
> ...



Sí lo entendí, lo de que no quieres la vuelta a las cavernas. Pero recuerdo haberte leído que tu ideal espiritual era el Paleolítico, lo que está muy en línea con lo que escribe el Nordic Thunder en su blog de Europa Soberana (creo que se llama con ese nick), que está tan en... _ejem_... sintonía con tus ideas, y al que tampoco interpreto que quiera la vuelta literal a las cavernas.

La primera frase del tercer punto de tu mensaje yo la veo una contradicción con tu mensaje habitual. Lo veo incompatible con todo lo demás que dices. Probablemente veas el espíritu y el ser como una propiedad emergente de la materia, como tanta gente hace, y lo resuelves así, pero si el espíritu y el ser son cualidades emergentes, ya no son trascendentes, a mi modo de ver.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 May 2017)

El espíritu como procedente de la materia es un clásico característico de los ateos, pues la dimensión espiritual del hombre es innegable.


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (5 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Lo de la insidia, quejicona, no va por el tema de las nordicucas. Es evidente que no las defiendes para nada, ahí vamos bastante de acuerdo.
> 
> No es el tema del hilo, precisamente por eso mismo no viene a cuento tu último vómito. Si no quieres atacar a las cucas sería comprensible... si en el mismo hilo vuelves a la carga con lo de siempre.



fatiga d curita


----------



## Bernaldo (5 May 2017)

Lo mismo que tradicionalismo no significa propugnar la innovación tecnológica a las cavernas, creo que aquí todo el mundo entiende que el tribalismo QKrallano tampoco trata de volver a las cavernas en el sentido tecnológico (si en otros, claro).




Plutonio dijo:


> Sí lo entendí, lo de que no quieres la vuelta a las cavernas. Pero recuerdo haberte leído que tu ideal espiritual era el Paleolítico, lo que está muy en línea con lo que escribe el Nordic Thunder en su blog de Europa Soberana (creo que se llama con ese nick), que está tan en... _ejem_... sintonía con tus ideas, y al que tampoco interpreto que quiera la vuelta literal a las cavernas.
> 
> La primera frase del tercer punto de tu mensaje yo la veo una contradicción con tu mensaje habitual. Lo veo incompatible con todo lo demás que dices. Probablemente veas el espíritu y el ser como una propiedad emergente de la materia, como tanta gente hace, y lo resuelves así, pero si el espíritu y el ser son cualidades emergentes, ya no son trascendentes, a mi modo de ver.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 May 2017)

están repartiendo estopa, incluído a los que pretenden desviar el tema del hilo

"el criacuquismo de los nordicistas"

si te duele, ponle remedio.



Solido dijo:


> Bernaldo y toda su gente afín...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 May 2017)

Bueno, bueno-bueno, bueno, bueno. ¿no aprendemos o qué?
A ver, frente a las tremendas acusaciónes de ser tarados xenofilicos ñordicistas aqui valen dos actitudes frontales y correspondidas a tal nitido planteamiento . 

Opción A) Yo fulatino de tal me retracto de ser un inconsciente filoñordicista porque he visto la luz de que es una faceta más del programa de subversión cultural contra España y mis compatriotas Españoles, dado que lleva tacito el menosprecio de la constitución etnica Patria mientras que ensalza la foranea, dinamitandose en el proceso la misma moral que le es dinamitada al Intocable Hindu. Dejandolo presto para la esclavitud. Presento este serrín en holocausto en representación de la mentira y la falsedad que han de ser destruidas y para mejor renovación de mi persona. 

Opción B) Yo fulanito de tal me reitero en mi admiración y reverenciada genuflexión a los genotipos nordicos, que son superiores, que constituyen patrias superiores. Que España es una nulidad equivocada por su caracter marrón, al punto de no dejarse invadir por Napoleón por esa constitución marronacea, y que deben de ser sustituida por los ñordicos, por invasión o por el medio disponible al efecto. Presente a las mujeres de mi entorno para que sean mejoradas por tal raza superior mientras que observo comodo desde mi sillón de manporrero.


----------



## Glasterthum (6 May 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Este dialogo representa una ficción:
> 
> _Anglopapagayo: psschi nacipandi!, que acaban de descubrir que semos unos lamepelos rubios y que enaltecemos todo lo ñordico. Que somos quintacolumna hedionda que subvertimos la composición etnica e ideologica de esa patria cutre que es España.
> _Ruinato: Espera, pasame otra foto de arquetipo ñordico....es para mi hermana que se esta iniciando
> ...



Jojojo. Brutal. 

Un español ñordicista es un inculto deprimido... o un CM. En cualquiera de los dos casos su comportamiento es de troll.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 May 2017)

1. Lo que describes no es tribalismo y tu comportamiento y propaganda en este foro conduce justo al tribalismo, disgregación, enfrentamiento, etc. Solo como ejemplo, el desprecio racial a la mayoría de los españoles (por no hablar de sus mujeros, a las que muestras aún más desprecio). Por eso tu proceder y argumentaciones son incompatibles con un patriotismo español.

2. Eres tú quien arrancas autodenominándote "creyente". Mi pregunta pretrendía, pues para mí ya era obvio, que te sinceraras ante los demás reconociendo tu creencia en historias ocultistas (es decir, desviaciones de inspiración satánica), como ya hiciste ya en la contestaciión a Plutonio.

PD: aprovecho para soltar mi :XX: ante esta frase sin pies ni cabeza:



> la materia es el resultado de la interacción entre la luz (espíritu) y la oscuridad (como la quieras llamar). La materia posee cantidades de espíritu, pero no posee la misma cantidad de espíritu una piedra que un animal. De todas formas para debates metafísicos evolianos mejor otros jilos





Arrekarallo dijo:


> Especialmente si no te los lees. Te recuerdo que esto es un foro. Las "pruebas" van a ser siempre palabra escrita.
> 
> 
> Si por tribu entendemos 50 tíos con taparrabos de doy la razón. Si por tribu entendemos MAYORÍA ORGANIZADA, una comunidad homogénea, estable, de alta confianza intragrupal y puntales de identidad colectiva en torno a los cuales organizarse, no.
> ...


----------



## BGA (6 May 2017)

Arrekarallo.

¿Y cuál es la "fuente" que justifica su acusación de que los jesuitas (el Vaticano) promovieran el cisma protestante?.

PD. Si nos interesa su "metafísica" en tanto está detrás de lo que escribe. Si alguien habla mal del R. Madrid, es muy importante saber que no es del Barça...


----------



## Bernaldo (6 May 2017)

Él pertenece a una tribu altamente organizada que ha conseguido resistir y desenmascarar al CCI que lleva siglos dominando el mundo 

Los del CCI serán todopoderosos pero a la tribu de los arrekarallanos no hay cojones ... ellos saben que el espíritu dió lugar a la materia pero, curiosamente, la materia es la que posee espíritu...:no: aunque sea una piedra. ::



BGA dijo:


> Arrekarallo.
> 
> ¿Y cuál es la "fuente" que justifica su acusación de que los jesuitas (el Vaticano) promovieran el cisma protestante?


----------



## Bernaldo (6 May 2017)

El primer párrafo una chorrada, pobre contestación.

Respecto al segundo, ya partes al menos de un principio cierto, existencia de Dios y el Diablo. Donde desbarras totalmente es a partir de ahí... el desbarre es la explicación que diste que tiene pinta, mal expuesta, de ser una variante panteísta. Y toda herejía es producto de un engaño del maligno.

El resto del mensaje, jesuitas y demás, yo no tiene más chicha que las fabulaciones de uno más de tantos que ha habido y habrá.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Ya, no soy tan radical como los mataholandeses, degüellaguiris y fusilaisabelinos que se cierran en banda ante cualquier cosa que no comparta su marca personalizada de la versión carlista noribérica del ultracatolicismo.
> 
> 
> Creyente en Dios (y también creo que existe el Diablo), en la trascendencia del espítitu y en un Más Allá. Y no creo que sean 'desviaciones satánicas' cuando cualquier religión las ha reconocido.
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (6 May 2017)

Puedes decir gratuitamente lo que te plaza, incluso decir que la Fe Católica es Islam. Fabular no cuesta más.

Importante es que confirmo el escaneo que te tenía hecho. Los de tu cuerda no conformáis nada de entidad.

El hilo que enlazas lo conocía, directamente inválido y sin base. No merece dedicarle tiempo. Fábulas, por supuesto.



Arrekarallo dijo:


> ¿Panteísta como la religión católica, quieres decir?
> 
> Sobre la influencia oligárquica veneciana (incluyendo el asunto de Reforma y Contrarreforma) abrí un jilo hace tiempo:
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (6 May 2017)

Y todo ese plan tan ambicioso por ser la potencia egemónica, consigue en muy poco tiempo, perder el ascendente que tenía sobre toda Europa, así como numerosas posesiones (posesiones en modo albacea, pues careciendo de la fuerza militar para protegerlaa, en última instancia son de quien si la tenga y las conquiste) en los países de adopción protestante al igual que tres siglos más tarde ocurriría en la propia España.

Significar a Contarini como "papista", es como tomar la parte por el todo. Antes que nada, era Veneciano y como tantos aristócratas (no primogénitos y por tanto no herederos) que pululaban en la época por los pasillos vaticanos, un infiltrado que usa de la religión y del poder papal para otros menesteres. Si hay una época verdaderamente oscura en la historia de la Iglesia, sin duda es esa. La pregunta, ya que parece insistirse en la parte esotérica de la cuestión, es si esa deriva es consustancial a su propia naturaleza, o fue la "conquista" necesario para llevar adelante lo que a la postre, supuso la decadencia vaticana, en su prestigio e influencia mundial, que llega hasta nuestros días.

Al final, deberíamos aceptar que la parte más sobresaliente de la historia vaticana, por sus repercusiones de entonces hasta ahora, es la de haber conseguido destruir su notoriedad y con ella la división de Europa, la proliferación de sectas, el derrumbe de los valores que defiende y quién sabe si la consecución de islamizar por fin el continente.

¿Dónde quedan aquí otros actores y sus intereses?. Se les menciona de pasada, como si hubieran sido convidados de piedra que inteligentemente aprovecharon la ocasión en la que ellos no tuvieron ninguna parte... 

Si una organización, cualquiera, es tomada al asalto por fuerzas hostiles a su naturaleza intentando con sus acciones desprestigiarla, ¿es justo que la "historia" la recuerde como aquello que consiguieron sus enemigos o hay que abrir el abanico del tiempo intentando comprender los antecedentes, los hechos y las repercusiones para darla un tratamiento más justo?.
La cuestión al caso que nos ocupa, es que los "ultracatólicos" españoles no solo no estamos en contra de los motivos de Carlos y al contrario de lo que muchas veces afirman que pensamos, los intereses de España los ponemos muy por delante de los intereses del Papa, de éste o cualquier otro, si en su actividad nos perjudica.

¿Han escuchado de algún "ultracatólico" algo semejante a estar en contra de Carlos?.

¿Han escuchado de algún "heterodoxo" hacerlo?.

La respuestas son No y Si, muchas veces ésta última respuesta. Bien porque muchos piensan que España debiera haber vivido siempre de espaldas a Europa o bien porque se equivocó al tomar el partido del la Iglesia Católica que para muchos "interpretadores" de la enjundia, viene a ser el Vaticano. Así sin más.

En ambos casos, se respira una profunda insatisfacción arengada por intereses extraños a nosotros que sirven para perpetuar la "leyenda negra" en cualquier versión, incluida la primera que ahora regresa con más fuerza que nunca: la racial. La historia es susceptible de interpretaciones, pero el código genético ninguna. Palabra de dios.



> 2.*Causas Sociales - Económicas del Cisma Protestante*
> La Iglesia Católica, durante el periodo medieval, condenaba el lucro excesivo (la usura) y defendía el precio justo. Esa moral económica entraba en oposición con los principios económicos de la naciente burguesía. Gran numero de comerciantes no se sentían libres de extraer la máxima ganancia a sus empresas, ya que vivían amenazados con el fuego del infierno eterno.
> Los grandes comerciantes pertenecientes a la burguesía sentían la necesidad de una nueva ética religiosa, más adecuada a la época de la expansión comercial y de transición del feudalismo hacia el capitalismo. Es así, como surgiría más adelante la Ética Protestante que se identificaría con el espíritu de los tiempos modernos.
> 
> ...



Con lo fácil que hubiera sido entender que la infiltración en el Vaticano y no el Vaticano mismo, produjo todo aquello de lo que tantos tienen una foto fija, como si la historia del catolicismo se hubiera congelado en su periodo más revuelto. Pero no. Todos los demás agentes de esta historia, son como digo, "accidentales", carentes de intereses (en vez de escrúpulos) y que reaccionaron honestamente en la defensa de sus patrias...

El resultado que sigue, no se apea ni un poco al esperado por las fuerzas de la oscuridad: una "secesión" permanente entre reinos, pueblos y razas al albur de un "antiglobalismo" que no deja otra salida, por más que se empeñen en negarlo, que el "globalismo capitalista" con sede en Londres.

Globalismo anticristiano. El apellido, como en los buenos linajes, es lo que importa...

La Libertad es causa y efecto de la Voluntad y no puede haber expresión más viva de la voluntad que la Fe. Y no puede haber nada más contrario a la Fe que el determinismo racial o de clase.

Me temo, Arrekarallo, que debe actualizar sus hitos ideológicos o al menos ampliarlos, pues la realidad que vivimos no se explica convincente con ellos. Como los malos vinos, tienen buen color pero poca persistencia en boca...

PD. Como anglicano, estará usted satisfecho del fracaso de la Gran Armada por cuanto supuso un freno al globalismo vaticano-veneciano... ¿no es así?


----------



## Bernaldo (6 May 2017)

Que no, home no, BGA... que no pierde ascendente, es tó un truco pa despistar...  

Y no, tampoco es anglicano... se ha montau un batiburrillo mental de seudorreligión sin más fuste que una especie de cóctel que le hace gracia.



BGA dijo:


> Y todo ese plan tan ambicioso por ser la potencia egemónica, consigue en muy poco tiempo, perder el ascendente que tenía sobre toda Europa, así como numerosas posesiones (posesiones en modo albacea, pues careciendo de la fuerza militar para protegerlaa, en última instancia son de quien si la tenga y las conquiste) en los países de adopción protestante al igual que tres siglos más tarde ocurriría en la propia España.
> 
> Significar a Contarini como "papista", es como tomar la parte por el todo. Antes que nada, era Veneciano y como tantos aristócratas (no primogénitos y por tanto no herederos) que pululaban en la época por los pasillos vaticanos, un infiltrado que usa de la religión y del poder papal para otros menesteres. Si hay una época verdaderamente oscura en la historia de la Iglesia, sin duda es esa. La pregunta, ya que parece insistirse en la parte esotérica de la cuestión, es si esa deriva es consustancial a su propia naturaleza, o fue la "conquista" necesario para llevar adelante lo que a la postre, supuso la decadencia vaticana, en su prestigio e influencia mundial, que llega hasta nuestros días.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plutonio (6 May 2017)

Bueno, yo pensaba que toda la doctrina nordicista defendida aquí sería estrictamente nietzscheana, y por eso yo respondía en base a lo que para Nietzsche era la fuerza o lo que yo entendí del libro de la voluntad de poder, al igual que esa idea de Nietzsche de que la metafísica son engaños porque para él no hay ser y sólo devenir. Pensé que el nordicismo que se presenta aquí se ceñía a eso. Pero lo que veo ahora es un cóctel de varias cosas a mi juicio incompatibles entre sí, o confusiones totales como lo de creer que el catolicismo es panteísta. Muy raro...


----------



## BGA (6 May 2017)

Plutonio dijo:


> Bueno, yo pensaba que toda la doctrina nordicista defendida aquí sería estrictamente nietzscheana, y por eso yo respondía en base a lo que para Nietzsche era la fuerza o lo que yo entendí del libro de la voluntad de poder, al igual que esa idea de Nietzsche de que la metafísica son engaños porque para él no hay ser y sólo devenir. Pensé que el nordicismo que se presenta aquí se ceñía a eso. Pero lo que veo ahora es un cóctel de varias cosas a mi juicio incompatibles entre sí, o confusiones totales como lo de creer que el catolicismo es panteísta. Muy raro...




No es tan raro después de todo. Denuncian el "ecumenismo" religioso con la esperanza de que al tiempo se entienda que el "suyo" es original y puro, cuando no es más que otro sincretismo (refrito de pésima calidad) que trata de identificar en una misma teoría, todas las que fueron hostiles al catolicismo desde su principio.


----------



## Bernaldo (6 May 2017)

A ver, ya se ha llegado por muchos razonamientos y evidencias de la física y astrofísica a la conclusión de que tiene que existir Dios. Esta gente se tiene que adaptar de alguna manera y... en fin, Nietzsche está muy obsoleto.

Ya ves, ahora el Catolicismo es panteísta. Pues eso, no merece más consideración.



Plutonio dijo:


> Bueno, yo pensaba que toda la doctrina nordicista defendida aquí sería estrictamente nietzscheana, y por eso yo respondía en base a lo que para Nietzsche era la fuerza o lo que yo entendí del libro de la voluntad de poder, al igual que esa idea de Nietzsche de que la metafísica son engaños porque para él no hay ser y sólo devenir. Pensé que el nordicismo que se presenta aquí se ceñía a eso. Pero lo que veo ahora es un cóctel de varias cosas a mi juicio incompatibles entre sí, o confusiones totales como lo de creer que el catolicismo es panteísta. Muy raro...


----------



## BGA (6 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> A ver, ya se ha llegado por muchos razonamientos y evidencias de la física y astrofísica a la conclusión de que tiene que existir Dios. Esta gente se tiene que adaptar de alguna manera y... en fin, Nietzsche está muy obsoleto.
> 
> Ya ves, ahora el Catolicismo es panteísta. Pues eso, no merece más consideración.



Equiparan el Bien y el Mal con el equilibrio entre las especies y resulta que los panteístas somos nosotros.

La Leyenda Negra antiespañola desmentida - The Spanish Black Legend refuted - YouTube


----------



## Bernaldo (6 May 2017)

Madariaga, que por cierto era masón, tiene una interesantísima descripciäon de las diferentes naciones de Europa en la cual no salen muy bien paradas naciones que admiran aquí nuestras simpáticas Cucas.



BGA dijo:


> Equiparan el Bien y el Mal con el equilibrio entre las especies y resulta que los panteístas somos nosotros.
> 
> La Leyenda Negra antiespañola desmentida - The Spanish Black Legend refuted - YouTube


----------



## BGA (6 May 2017)

Éste les pone a caldo a todos, menos a España. No hace falta ser católico practicante para reconocer las verdaderas raíces de nuestro "estar".

La herencia católica frente al protestantismo y el islam - YouTube


----------



## El Ariki Mau (6 May 2017)

Entro de nuevo y veo que este hilo representa ahora mismo el paramo que queda tras la contienda, veo ñordicistas despojados de sus armas a punto de cadaverizarse por doquier murmurando cosas inconexas. Hilillos de serrín que caen de los craneos acostados sobre la hierba y que forman montones en los ultimos ya extertores de lucha. Las cosas ya les pintaban mal desde un comienzo, elegimos bien el campo y fueron masacrados.

En fin, la historia muestra que ha existido corrupción en el Vaticano y la historia muestra que una patria catolica puede pegarle un interesantisimo toque de atención al Papado si se corrompe. Contrucción y enmienda, no destrucción y cisma. Dante colocó a un par de Papas en el Infierno, en peor situación que a Mahoma mismo, y que le quiten lo bailao. Pero hay un argumento radical para que de todo ello no surga mayor escandalo; ante la axiomatica certeza de que debe de existir Una Unica Iglesia en la tierra.

_
Y Jesús, respondiendo, le dijo: Bienaventurado eres, Simón, hijo de Jonás, porque esto no te lo reveló carne ni sangre, sino mi Padre que está en los cielos. 18 Yo también te digo que tú eres Pedro, y sobre esta roca edificaré mi iglesia; y las puertas del Hades no prevalecerán contra ella. 19 Yo te daré las llaves del reino de los cielos; y lo que ates en la tierra, será atado en los cielos; y lo que desates en la tierra, será desatado en los cielos. 20 Entonces ordenó a los discípulos que a nadie dijeran que El era el Cristo._

---------- Post added 06-may-2017 at 23:09 ----------

Por cierto, hilo especial con terapia para tratar el gnosticismo por si las moscas.

Gnosticos, os convoco


----------



## Fmercury1980 (6 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Aclaración.



Si aceptamos tus tesis, la Iglesia (o sus élites) ha estado controlando los hilos en Europa durante los últimos 300.

Entonces, en justa reciprocidad TAMBIÉN hemos de atribuir a la Iglesia el mérito de habernos traído la Revolución Industrial, la creación de la Ciencia contemporánea, la expansión de los pueblos europeos por todo el mundo (gran migración blanca del siglo XIX), y el incremento del nivel de vida en Europa. ¿O no?


----------



## BGA (7 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> La Iglesia disfrutó de hegemonía cultural durante siglos, pero fue adelantada por el arcén por otros proyectos globalistas subversivos que resultaron ser igual de efectivos o más que la Iglesia, reclamando su lugar en el concierto de élites internacionales y en el reparto del pastel global. Estos proyectos atacaron a la Iglesia para hacerse un hueco: el protestantismo, las revoluciones masónicas (salvo la usana) y el comunismo.



De momento la cosa va como sigue:

-La Iglesia es globalizadora, pero acaba provocando los cismas anglicano y protestante a través de los jesuitas o de agentes que promovieron su aprobación como orden, pero tenían el polo de sus lealtades en Venecia.

De su ataque a la totalidad, nos va quedando que en realidad son los jesuitas y Venecia los culpables y si los jesuitas hicieron lo que hicieron, deduce usted que el Vaticano debió dar su conformidad, destruyendo sin embargo la mejor ocasión que tuvo -y probablemente tendrá- de ser árbitro y majestad de la primera globalización.



> Pero la Iglesia es un hueso duro de roer y ha conseguido un lugar en las negociaciones por repartirse el mundo. Parte de la más alta jerarquía eclesiástica ha logrado asegurar su puesto en la élite globalista de mañana.



Pero la Iglesia fue traicionada y siendo como dice, un hueso duro de roer, es capaz de conseguir un puesto entre los grandes y de asegurar que "una parte" siga siéndolo en el futuro... 

Yo lo explicaría de otra manera que a mi juicio responde mejor a esa lucha por el poder.

Hay dos formas de entender el mundo: una "maniatada" por su transfondo religioso que pide pruebas de lealtad constantes para asegurarse un lugar en el Cielo y otra, también con su transfondo religioso, que viéndose liberada de tales pruebas y en su condición de "elegidos" (judíos y protestantes), se ven libres de toda consideración ajena a sus interese mundanos.

Es como poner a luchar a un caballero que sigue una reglas contra alguien que desea la victoria a cualquier precio. Como me consta que la Iglesia no es tonta y que es seguramente la organización que mejor comprende la condición humana -al menos en aquella época-, debía saber qué impulsaba al crear el cisma y a qué enemigos, hasta entonces controlados, estaba haciendo fuertes para su propia desgracia.




> La Iglesia no fue 'tomada al asalto' por esos elementos (venecianos, masones, comunistas). Simplemente hubo convergencia de intereses, porque todos los globalistas buscan lo mismo: concentrar cada vez más poder en menos manos y someter el mundo entero a un gobierno mundial.



Eso es como decir que España, Portugal, Francia, Holanda e Inglaterra, al compartir un mismo sueño global, se hubieran repartido amistosamente sus respectivas áreas de influencia...

De nuevo, hay otra explicación mejor para esos hechos desde la perspectiva de su resultado. Son proyectos diferentes que no comparten nada más que un mismo objetivo en el que los demás no caben. Las alianzas son puntuales, todos los agentes saben que son eso, puntuales, para descabalgar a uno de los agentes y a sabiendas de que la lucha continuará hasta que solo quede uno.

Se me hace muy forzado "conceptualmente hablando" su interpretación de las cosas. Toma una vez más un elemento común fácilmente asimilable y le da una libertad de interpretación que al final vale igual para un roto que para un descosido.



> Dicho lo cual, la estructura de la Iglesia, multinacional y piramidal, se presta demasiado a atraer basura psicópata de la peor estofa, y si consideras que la Iglesia ha sido tomada por asalto y está gangrenada, no entiendo para qué seguirla. Habrá que ser fiel al rito y a las tradiciones que son auténticos por florecer desde abajo, no a las imposiciones 'de arriba'.



Pues claro, toda organización compleja es piramidal, como lo es un ejército y nadie que yo sepa, pone en duda que esa sea su mejor manera de ser eficiente. 

Percibo en este párrafo el deseo de fijar una imagen arquetípica que ha de suscitar rechazos irracionales en tanto que toda teoría conspiranoica se abastece del concepto y de la geometría de la pirámide. Salvo en organizaciones muy pequeñas en las que todos lo escuchan todo e intervienen en la toma de decisiones (en teoría), el modelo piramidal se puede justificar simplemente por el hecho de que ni todos comparten el mismo grado de información y compromiso al respecto de su papel, ni es necesario. Hasta las hormigas tienen ese tipo de organización. De hecho, todos los grupos de animales "sociales" la comparten. ¿Dónde queda su aceptación del hecho natural en todo esto?.

¿No hay un tufillo de "igualdad" tan parecido al de la izquierda?. Igualdad que por otro lado niega sobre la base del destino manifiesto. Interesante contradicción.

Me parece muy bien que reconozca que los psicópatas se abran hueco en toda organización susceptible de permitirles desarrollar sus ambiciones. Eso difiere bastante de considerar psicópata a la organización en sí misma, cosa que por otra lado, usted defiende con tanto entusiasmo.



> Aun no he visto a un ultracatólico decir que la Iglesia es traidora a la Patria. Y no será por falta de motivos.



¿Tal vez porque no tomamos la parte por el todo? ¿Tal vez porque entendemos que su misión verdadera y duradera, no tiene mucho que ver con las veleidades de unos cuantos que no significan apenas nada si tenemos en cuenta cuál es la misión y cómo ha sido la historia?




> No creo que el globalismo sea anticristiano, especialmente si leo ese panfleto podemita New Age judío que es el Nuevo Testamento. El globalismo no tiene ningún problema con cientos de millones de marrones favelizados bailando funk y bachata con el crucifijo colgado. Lo que le asustan son los cristianos blancos de clase media (especialmente en EEUU) que no han cedido ante la ingeniería social globalista.



Los parecido formales, son solo eso, formales. Si un enemigo le ve combatir con artes que él desconocía y a las que entiende eficaces, no le quepa duda que las hará suyas. Por otro lado, ¿de qué otro modo se puede seducir si no es a partir del sustrato cultural y emocional preexistente?.

Pero no menciona un elemento esencial, lo cual me sorprende en su anglicanismo confeso: Dios es el espíritu que da sustancia a los mejores sueños humanos. Es como diría aquel, la estrella por la que pasa la distancia más corta entre dos personas. La "ilusión" de la New Age, como de otras formas "espirituales", es creer que Dios no es necesario en esa relacción porque viviendo en una inercia más cultural que religiosa, aún se filtran modos y maneras que tienen en la Religión su razón original. Pero ya vamos viendo, como esa resina, entonces elástica y capaz de absorber la fuerza de los terremotos, esta secándose y agrietándose al menor movimiento "telúrico".



> En la época de los Tudor, la influencia del partido veneciano en Inglaterra era mucho mayor que en España. Felipe II quería retomar el proyecto de unir a España e Inglaterra bajo una misma Corona. Esto era inaceptable para la Iglesia y para Venecia porque hubiese supuesto directamente un imperio mundial de una fuerza tan irresistible que hubiera escapado totalmente al control de estos capullos. Recuerda: la Iglesia nunca quiso coronas demasiado fuertes que pudiesen poner peros a su poder clerical



.

Eso era inaceptable para "el partido ingles" nacionalista que encontró en otros (según su relato) el apoyo necesario para evitar quedar diluido en un marasmo en el que la sangre sajona perdía su sueño de exclusividad. Francia, Holanda, Portugal y los príncipes protestantes alemanes no podían tolerar un imperio de semejante fuerza. Esa unión, desde un punto de vista realista y sin recurrir a tramas más oscuras, estaba condenada al fracaso. Tenía a TODOS en contra, lo cual es perfectamente asumible desde el equilibrio de fuerzas pretendido por la iglesia, pues tan católicos eran los continentales como los isleños y no es su labor política favorecer tanto a uno en contra de los demás.

La Guerra de Sucesión concitó contra la unión de España y Francia a todos los demás. ¿También anduvo el Vaticano implicado en ésto?

Esta razón es suficiente para justificar la emergencia de las iglesia nacionales y razón que encuentro yo para justificar que la monarquía hispánica estaba hecha de otra pasta. Al punto es así, que ninguna otra llevo adelante un proceso imperial más acorde con las enseñanzas de Cristo al tiempo que mantuvo su propia autonomía. Si niega este extremo, ofrezca fuentes fiables que lo confirmen.



> Felipe II lo intentó por las buenas ofreciendo matrimonio a la bruja pelirroja ingrata y tarada, algo inaudito, saltándose el hecho religioso (ella era anglicana) y buscando una paz que hubiera ahorrado muchísima sangre. Pero la mongola síndrome de Down estaba abducida por agentes venecianos de como John De y rechazó la propuesta. Luego Felipe II lo intentó por las malas y desgraciadamente fracasó. Una pena. Hubiera sido interesante ver unidos los imperios marítimos de España, Portugal, Holanda e Inglaterra. Y quién sabe lo que hubiera podido ser Irlanda sin los ingleses dándoles pal pelo.



Los ingleses no pueden compartir nada con nadie que no sea inglés. Sus vecinos dan fe de este hecho histórico probado durante siglos. Pretender que haya sido la mano negra vaticana la opositora a semejante proyecto sin hacer la menor referencia a la idiosincrasia inglesa, es pastorear al personal.



> Bueno hay otros libros de Nietzsche aparte de La voluntad de poder. Y si bien Nietzsche era 'nordicista', hay vida fuera de Nietzsche.
> 
> 
> No soy yo quien besará el Corán.



En dos ocasiones, la germánica Viena fue asediada por el turco y en las dos, fuerzas católicas, acudieron en su ayuda. En la primera Francia había concertado con el sultán distraer tropas españolas en Italia. ¿Es ese motivo suficiente para declarar que Francia es una infiltrada turca en el corazón de Europa? ¿Y que diríamos entonces de los protestantes y anglicanos que no hicieron nada?.

Yo esa imagen la veo como un gesto de acercamiento en un momento en que es más que evidente que se pretenden enfrentar a las sociedades cristianas y musulmanas. ¿Acaso no hay motivos sobrados para buscar un entendimiento que frene la ira de los púlpitos?

¿Quién está detrás de ese enfrentamiento? ¿A quién beneficia?



> Ni la mano de algún globalista rothschildiano mientras Henry Kissinger mira embobado:



Embobado. Usted lo ha dicho. "La piedra está en tu tejado"...



> Justo los años donde la Iglesia ha ido perdiendo cada vez más influencia a manos de proyectos globalistas rivales.
> 
> Por no mencionar que el objetivo de la Iglesia nunca fue Make Europe Great Again, sino tener a Europa balcanizada y aturdida.



Por eso medió en todos los conflictos en la idea de evitar las guerras. Pero bueno, como la conspiración lo aguanta todo, debemos creer que esos gestos son simples tapaderas.... Muy coherente todo. Lo mismo es globalista que lo contrario. Lo mismo trata de unir en su alrededor para manejar con efectividad, que desunir para manejar con efectividad...



> 1- La revolución industrial nació en un país protestante y tuvo sus centros más importantes en países protestantes.
> 
> 2- Muchos científicos han sido católicos y hasta hombres de religión (como Mendel) pero de ahí a decir que ha creado la ciencia contemporánea...
> 
> ...



1. La revolución industrial empieza donde hay acumulación de capital y ésta se produce cuando los afanosos mercaderes deshacen la ligaduras que hasta entonces les tenían maniatados. Yo lo veo como una abrir la caja de Pandora cuyos efectos empezamos a notar también en lo económico y solo es el principio. Esa "pujanza" inicial ha esquilmado los recursos materiales y humanos. Ya veremos en qué acaba todo ésto.

2. Las "lanzaderas" del nuevo pensamiento acorde con los tiempos, encuentran muchas de sus cunas en territorios católicos, como España, teniendo en los jesuitas alguno de sus mejores exponentes, esos mismos que con tanto ahinco desprecia...

3. La expansión de los pueblos blancos se inicia con España y Portugal. Gracias a los "parásitos vaticanos" podemos decir que la Leyenda Negra tuvo que apurar mucho su capacidad de mentir y tergiversar para acabar vendiendo al mundo la idea de que ellos hicieron lo correcto mientras nosotros fuimos lo peor. Justo al revés. 

Me hace mucha gracia que diga que las condiciones del "conquistador" español fueran las mismas que las de holandeses y puritanos. ¿Seguro que que fue por eso en el caso español?. ¿Condiciones intolerables en España?. ¿Comparado con qué en su época?. ¿Era un morir de hambre o en la hoguera el motivo español?. Bromea, ¿verdad?.

Y sí, fue un desastre la descolonización y consiguiente lumpenización de aquellos países. ¿También las suscitó el Vaticano, exponiendo a sus misioneros a la esperable reacción anticolonial de aquellos países?. ¿No será que fue una sustitución del poder de las naciones por el poder financiero e industrial?. ¿No era mejor que mantener una estructura, por extractiva que fuera, imponer un saqueo que ofrecía el máximo beneficio y la menor responsabilidad?.

Presenta usted un montón de cabos sueltos en un discurso que apesta a prejuicioso y maniático. Se lo digo sin acritud. Precisamente tenemos la cabeza para pensar y coordinar desde el sentido común la información que nos llega. Conviene hacerse preguntas y la "pista del dinero" suele dar buenos resultados. En todo ésto, los hay triunfadores y fracasados y sorprende en una persona culta su obsesión por apuntar a los últimos como agentes de su propia destrucción.

El globalismo con otro espíritu (y otro señor) se va abriendo paso frente a otro con Señor bien distinto. Su ataque a este último me aclara bastante a qué señor rinde sus lealtades.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 May 2017)

Lo que quiere decir el tipo no es que la Iglesia haya controlado nada durante nosecuántos siglos (más de tres, pues el tipo nos retrotrae mucho más atrás) sino que es un instrumento en manos del "CCI" (conglomerado que controla a la Iglesia). La Doctrina es solo pa disimular.

El Nuevo Testamento lo califica de "panfleto" New Age judío (de las firmas que le dan un "zanqueo" al mensaje en que eso afirma Arrekarallo solamente me extraña y lamento el de uno de ellos, él ya sabe quién es) realizado a tal efecto, con lo cual tenemos planes y ejecuciones al menos bimilenarias por parte de una élite que habría venido encadenándolas.

Ante semejante élite Arrekarallo nos pretende oponer ruptura con la Iglesia y volver al tribalismo precristiano. Es decir, romper con España y entorno a lo que la conformó para proponernos un sistema que jamás ha demostrado en Iberia (que es el lo que quedará el día que desaparezca España) en el que elementos como la etnia se sublimarían... y ojo, entre una mayoría de gentes ibéricas a las cuales desprecia racialmente (de esto hay testimonio escrito en este foro por su parte) de las que aún se desconoce qué elemento de cohesión pretende ofrecernos (desde luego, el idioma ya vemos que por sí solo no ofrece más que favilitar más el hablar unos con otros, que no el entendimiento).

La colección de historias para no dormir que nos pone como ilustración de la sumisión de la jerarquía eclesiástica al CCI recoge una larga tradición que no aporta mucha novedad. Ahora la moda es poner la foto del Juan Pablo II besando el Corán y sobre todo la del besamanos del Papa Francisco a un superviviente del gueto de Varsovia y posterior rebotado en la el octubre polaco del 56 a Israel. Todavía se discute si las órdenes las recibe directamente del negro del centro de refugiados al que besó los pies, el de la famosa imagen que no cesan de poner los anticatólicos:







... o quizás directamente por parte de Bartolomé:







Entre los ateos y/o anticatólicos que desconocen el significado de este tipo de gestos deberían hacer apuestas a ver quién recontra es el que le da los comandos a Francisco:




Fmercury1980 dijo:


> Si aceptamos tus tesis, la Iglesia (o sus élites) ha estado controlando los hilos en Europa durante los últimos 300.
> 
> Entonces, en justa reciprocidad TAMBIÉN hemos de atribuir a la Iglesia el mérito de habernos traído la Revolución Industrial, la creación de la Ciencia contemporánea, la expansión de los pueblos europeos por todo el mundo (gran migración blanca del siglo XIX), y el incremento del nivel de vida en Europa. ¿O no?


----------



## Rob1984 (7 May 2017)

¿Cual es el significado de que un Papa se preste a besar el Corán en público?


----------



## BGA (7 May 2017)

Si para frenar la globalización se pone como muñeco de paja a la globalización de inspiración católica, podemos deducir que implicitamente está defendiendo la globalización que compite desde hace cinco siglos con la católica.

En el cuello de botella que es esa realidad un tanto opaca, atacan siempre a la misma poniendo parte como prueba de sus buenas intenciones, un concepto generalista plagado de lugares comunes y soluciones idealistas sin ningún recorrido ni intelectual ni práctico.

La razón es simple. Imaginemos cómo de lejos han llegado las cosas en ese afán de globalizar y ahora, a sabiendas del poder inmenso que tienen los líderes de ese sueño globalizador más que patente, propone que el combate debe ser dirigido contra los que entienden la universalidad de otro modo.

Poniéndose de perfil, como diciendo, a mi no me mires, insiste en derribar todo obstáculo al proceso globalizador en ciernes, aduciendo que es preferible regresar al tribalismo nacionalista mientra pasan por alto los interses nacionalistas de aquellos pueblos en mejores condiciones de ubicarse en los primeros puestos del reparto del botín.

¿Acaso a un useño o británico le van a dar a elegir entre ser una nación más, en un plácido mundo en paz y de libre comercio de verdad, o entre "sentir" que son los "putos" amos aunque no les llegue a final de mes y los iban a aceptar encantados?. ¿Acaso sus élites, dueñas del mundo, van a conformarse con aplicar sus energías en la felicidad de su pueblo sin otro tipo de ambición?

¿Acaso un movimiento nacionalista europeo sustentado en el nebuloso concepto racial, ha de convertirse en una alternativa creíble a la actual globalización?

Ni de coña. Ellos lo saben y parece que nosotros no deberíamos saberlo, lo que es lo mismo que decir que nos toman por tontos.

La palabra clave es "globalización" mientras su esfuerzo titánico por seducir a los países menos fuertes del momento, consiste en eliminar toda idea y sustento que pudiera realimentar un proceso globalista rival al que defienden implícitamente.

La izquierda indigenista y la derecha racista haciendo pinza. Ahí si le doy la razón a Arrekarallo: ambas obedecen a un mismo señor, bien distinto del nuestro, como va quedando claro.

---------- Post added 07-may-2017 at 15:20 ----------




Rob1984 dijo:


> ¿Cual es el significado de que un Papa se preste a besar el Corán en público?



¿Un acto de paz y respeto? Dada la situación, ¿no le parece que más vale un gesto así que mil discursos?.


----------



## Rob1984 (7 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Un acto de paz y respeto? Dada la situación, ¿no le parece que más vale un gesto así que mil discursos?.



¿Respeto? ¿Desde cuando el islam merece respeto por parte del cristianismo? La esencia del Islam es la lucha contra el infiel, lo que te incluye también a ti, solo hay que ver la historia y los versículos del Coran para saberlo.


----------



## BGA (7 May 2017)

Rob1984 dijo:


> ¿Respeto? ¿Desde cuando el islam merece respeto por parte del cristianismo? La esencia del Islam es la lucha contra el infiel, lo que te incluye también a ti, solo hay que ver la historia y los versículos del Coran para saberlo.



¿Tanto le cuesta entender que de lo que se trata transciende ampliamente el ámbito doctrinal? Es cuestión de ser bombero o pirómano. Usted elije.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 May 2017)

San Agustín de Hipona manda, como dirían los papanatas traductores del mundo anglo.



Spoiler






BGA dijo:


> Si para frenar la globalización se pone como muñeco de paja a la globalización de inspiración católica, podemos deducir que implicitamente está defendiendo la globalización que compite desde hace cinco siglos con la católica.
> 
> En el cuello de botella que es esa realidad un tanto opaca, atacan siempre a la misma poniendo parte como prueba de sus buenas intenciones, un concepto generalista plagado de lugares comunes y soluciones idealistas sin ningún recorrido ni intelectual ni práctico.
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (7 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> San Agustín de Hipona manda, como dirían los papanatas traductores del mundo anglo.



Doctores de la Iglesia mandan...


----------



## Da Grappla Reloaded (7 May 2017)

cuckazos besacoranes y nordicos de mentira mandan 

va por ut-tede

A la manga de acomplejados leyendarrosistas (Imperio Español) - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## Bernaldo (7 May 2017)

Enésimo hilo pro-cizaña... que volverá a frustarse.

Esti potrancu de foru, de alias "burbuja.info" ya va dejándose adomar;

[youtube]2fBEG25hWMU[/youtube]

Esti gallu no va a entrar en esa basura de jilu... :XX:



Da Grappla Reloaded dijo:


> cuckazos besacoranes y nordicos de mentira mandan
> 
> va por ut-tede


----------



## Rob1984 (7 May 2017)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Tanto le cuesta entender que de lo que se trata transciende ampliamente el ámbito doctrinal? Es cuestión de ser bombero o pirómano. Usted elije.



Para mostrar respeto a otra religión no hace falta llegar a esos extremos de cortesía y más cuando se trata de ESE libro.

Me pregunto que pensarán de esto los cristianos en territorios de mayoria musulmana que se tienen que esconder para practicar sus creencias religiosas... pero oye a ti te parece bien que se bese un libro que dicte tal cual que a esas pobres gentes se las persiga y se las maltrate por no ser musulmanas, no tengo más que decirte al respecto....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 May 2017)

Sin novedad. La escoria Ñordicista acomplejada sigue tercermundizando el hilo al no ceñirse a los terminos de la tesis que hay en ella planteada. Como si refutan que el dia de la marmota es el 32 de febrero, la efigie de traidores quintacolumnistas y agentes subversivos de la moral de la patria Española ya la teneis grabada a fuego en vuestras frentes de perfidos aduladores de los nordicos.

---------- Post added 07-may-2017 at 19:12 ----------

Todo este quintacolumnismo apatrida se produce delante de nuestras propias narices y sino lo aprecian es por la pesima calidad de la que se compone el serrín que acapara esos craneos. Solo hay que atender a los simbolos a los que ellos se han entregado y hacen proselitismo; desde la esvastica, pasando por los panteones scandinavos y otras ideologias foraneas y volviendo por haberse tragado hasta atras el discurso de inconsistente letrasjuntada que manejan los enemigos geopoliticos de España.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 May 2017)

Cierto, han necesitado desviar el tema del hilo cual calamares cagatintas... para que no se note la xenofilia de esta plebe.

Por cierto, ¿tú tampoco vas a entrar en el hilo de Da Cizaña?¿o sí?





El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Sin novedad. La escoria Ñordicista acomplejada sigue tercermundizando el hilo al no ceñirse a los terminos de la tesis que hay en ella planteada. Como si refutan que el dia de la marmota es el 32 de febrero, la efigie de traidores quintacolumnistas y agentes subversivos de la moral de la patria Española ya la teneis grabada a fuego en vuestras frentes de perfidos aduladores de los nordicos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-may-2017 at 19:12 ----------
> 
> Todo este quintacolumnismo apatrida se produce delante de nuestras propias narices y sino lo aprecian es por la pesima calidad de la que se compone el serrín que acapara esos craneos. Solo hay que atender a los simbolos a los que ellos se han entregado y hacen proselitismo; desde la esvastica, pasando por los panteones scandinavos y otras ideologias foraneas y volviendo por haberse tragado hasta atras el discurso de inconsistente letrasjuntada que manejan los enemigos geopoliticos de España.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 May 2017)

Justamente el atributo psicologico de ceñirse a algo, la intransigencia contractual, la cuadriculatura mental se le atribuye a los ñordicos. Estos parecen marronazis acomplejados porque la retahila de blablablas irrelevantes es un no parar 

Sobre el hilo de Da Grappla, a ver, depues de haber marcado distancia con el sector ñordicofilo tiene que dar una de arena y aunque el titulo invita a la crispación, lo unico que veo es que de partida no hay nada de lo que avergonzarse sobre el Imperio. Pues claro, y de seguidas menos aun. Tenga en cuenta que todo la progretada y la hintelectualidad atacan la Conquista, y la chavalerida veine de serie con el sentimiento de kucklpa. Lo veo bien.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Cierto, han necesitado desviar el tema del hilo cual calamares cagatintas... para que no se note la xenofilia de esta plebe.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿tú tampoco vas a entrar en el hilo de Da Cizaña?¿o sí?


----------



## Bernaldo (7 May 2017)

La cizaña no consiste en la idea central, sino en las falacias que pretende emplear para llegar ahí.

Son esas mentiras las que cumplen la función cizaña. Y lo sabes y, que lo veas bien, me mosquea, para serte sincero.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Sobre el hilo de Da Grappla, a ver, depues de haber marcado distancia con el sector ñordicofilo tiene que dar una de arena y aunque el titulo invita a la crispación, lo unico que veo es que de partida no hay nada de lo que avergonzarse sobre el Imperio. Pues claro, y de seguidas menos aun. Tenga en cuenta que todo la progretada y la hintelectualidad atacan la Conquista, y la chavalerida veine de serie con el sentimiento de kucklpa. Lo veo bien.


----------



## BGA (7 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> En el comercio internacional. Es decir, en la satisfacción de los apetitos del bajo vientre a cualquier precio.



¿Me quiere decir que el Vaticano estaba tras el impulso comercial y marítimo de Inglaterra y holanda?. ¿Estaba también tras el acoso corsario a la flota de indias Española; tras los interese británicos por destruir el comercio hispano y el imperio español?.

De otro lado, pinta un panorama realmente paralizante cuando entra en enjundias, al modo en que la "conspiranoia" desvela la "verdad" para que sobre la base de esa revelación, muchos desesperen y unos poco emprendan, virtualmente, un camino de reconquista imposible.

Habla simplemente de la condición humana y sin compartir en modo alguno el objeto de sus obsesiones, si podría compartir que la bola de nieve se ha hecho demasiado grande como para deternerla y romperla. Me temo que nuestra esperanza pasa más por un milagro que por cualquier cosa que podamos hacer.

El milagro para mi, consistiría en que en esta lucha primigenia entre el Bien y el Mal, las fuerzas de la luz sepan reaccionar. alguna señal percibo. Veremos si comienza algo o no. 

Esto teniendo en cuenta que realmente el panorama inquiete y no que lo use usted para aturdir aún más al personal.




> En la Historia hay veces en las que todo tiene que cambiar para que todo siga igual. Concebir la Historia como una conjugación azarosa de factores sociopolíticos y económicos  nos lleva a la historiografía marxista. La otra opción es considerar la Historia como el resultado de la voluntad humana. Especialmente de la voluntad de minorías sedientas de poder. El Vaticano estimó que para mantener su estructura, debía operar una polarización en la civilización europea, que evitase que la Curia se durmiese en los laureles (demasiado paganismo en el ambiente y demasiadas estatuas con dioses paganos en bolas) y que mantuviese su psicología de ataque viva. A veces nada cohesiona más que un desafío externo de falsa bandera.



Permanece igual la condición humana. El paraíso en la tierra en un espejismo. La historia es un constante "quítate tu que me pongo yo". Ésto se aprecia muy bien en los tiempos modernos, donde los acontecimientos vuelan y cuando menos se espera, cambios profundos empiezan a tener lugar. El S. XX, más que los anteriores, es un ejemplo. Las guerras siempre han supuesto un respiro breve y enseguida se vuelve a las andadas, pero eso sí, con toda la tecnología que estudia al ser humano como un bicho, puesta al servicio de unos pocos y en nuestra contra y con cada vez más destruidos sostenes morales que pudieran inquietar a los implantadores de "a cosa".

El materialismo, o lo que es lo mismo, la certificación oficial de que nada trasciende a esta vida terrena, convierte al ser humano en un depredador desalmado sujeto a duras penas por una legislación contingente a cada caso y momento. Nunca como hasta ahora, los poderosos lo fueron tanto y la distancia entre ellos y el resto mas ancha. Pero tampoco nunca, la "gente" dependió más en todos los aspecto de su vida, del estado.

Son negocios, no es nada personal. consume que son dos día y muere.



> Si yo miro las pruebas y éstas demuestran que la Iglesia alentó la radicalización tanto católica como protestante, habrá que encontrarle sentido.



¿Qué pruebas. De nombres de autores. Ya nos encargaremos de encontrarles sus lealtades. No pierda más el tiempo.



> Los demás no caben en el proyecto diseñado, pero al final la realidad se impone a los planes y fuerza a los contendientes a sentarse en la mesa de negociaciones y parlamentar. Es obvio que la Iglesia católica lleva décadas trabajando en una síntesis que la una, por convergencia, con el resto de motores globalizadores en el mundo.



Normal que a igualdad de fuerzas todos comprendan que tiene más que perder que ganar. Pero la "maquiabélica Iglesia", y tonta observando el resultado, sigue ahí, compadreando un puesto en la dirección...



> De lo de multinacional no dices gran cosa.



Prefiero llamarla "Universal" o católica si prefiere. Marcos 16:15 "_ Y les dijo: «Id por todo el mundo y proclamad la Buena Nueva* a toda la creación*._" 

Ésto va de globalizar según los insaciables deseos del comercio según las órdenes de Jesucristo. Parecidos en su vocación global pero diametralmente opuestos en su naturaleza.

Entre ambos, de nuevo la condición humana. ¿Qué obra realizada se parece mas a la segunda?. La Hispanidad: Un imperfecto reflejo de la Ciudad de Dios.




> La forma de hacer las cosas del oficinista burócrata sedentario, manejando resortes de poder con la pluma y la labia, ejerce un efecto-llamada brutal sobre psicópatas. En un perro, los parásitos no suelen aparecer en el lomo porque ésta es la parte más expuesta a la intemperie y las inclemencias. Aparecen en repliegues protegidos como el sobaco. En las sociedades humanas pasa lo mismo. Entre los pasillos sinuosos de los palacios y las oficinas, sean del tipo que sean, florecerán seres venenosos, arrogantes, poderosos y manipuladores de gran peligro para el resto del cuerpo social. La Iglesia siempre ha sido una estructura de ese tipo (igual que los aparatos estatales, mundo financiero, industria, comercio, etc.).



Es inevitable en una sociedad próspera con prolongados periodos de paz. Lo que parece sugerir, es que la solución pasa por crear una sociedad guerrera y para que no decaiga en las blanduras de la vida, lógicamente debe existir una amenaza permanente y una exigencia por mantener a punto las armas.

¿Orwell?

Esta sociedades quedan bien en los cuentos de Conan. La realidad necesita paz para la cría, para el pensamiento elevado, para la vida tranquila, para... y todo ello necesita de una organización: burocracia que usted llama con desprecio. No son los guerreros los que se sientan a negociar antes de las guerras. Esos están detrás y normalmente de pie, para intimidar. La inteligencia negociadora no forma parte necesaria de sus atributos.



> :XX: BGA yo no soy anglicano. Ni siquiera me considero cristiano



Pues mejor no hubiera dicho nada. Reconocer el fraude de ese modo, no mejora en nada su imagen.



> En realidad desde Inglaterra siempre hubo movimientos de acercamiento natural a España (incluso tectónicamente hablando). Jacobo I y Carlos I eran favorables a España. El primero se sentía amenazado por los jesuitas y el segundo perdió la cabeza a manos del partido veneciano. En 1623, el príncipe Carlos Estuardo de Inglaterra, hijo de Jacobo I, viajó a Madrid para concretar los planes de su matrimonio con una infanta española. La Iglesia fue la primera que no quiso que esto se concretase, igual que jamás quiso que Enrique VIII se casase con Catalina de Aragón, importándole un comino la de sangre que se iba a derramar por eso.
> 
> No te quepa la menor duda.



Esa alianza era una contingencia para detener el empuje francés de la época. Me es más fácil buscar una mano negra en los contrarios a tan formidable alianza en Francia y Venecia que en el Vaticano, por más que en su momento al propio Vaticano le irritara semejante posiblididad (?). 

Pero mejor que sea el propio Enrique VIII el que nos lo cuente:



> "Ella fue la esposa de mi hermano, nunca debí desposarla. Me aconsejaron en contra de ello, pero yo era joven y cabeciduro y le creí cuando me juró que él nunca la conoció." Enrique VIII (1491-1547), conversando con, su amante, María Bolena acerca de su esposa Catalina de Aragón.



¿Y qué podemos decir de la dispensa papal que permite a Enrique casarse con la viuda de su hermano?



> Enrique, buscando un pobre pretexto para anular su matrimonio, *puso en duda la dispensa que el papa le había dado para casarse con la viuda de su hermano,* aduciendo que contradecía la Biblia. Según el Levítico es una “impureza” casarse con la mujer de un hermano, mientras que para el Deuteronomio es el deber de un hombre casarse son la viuda de su hermano. Enrique ignoró esto último.



Según usted, Enrique se casa con Catalina en contra de los intereses Vaticanos y cuando decide descasarse, el vaticano le excomulga, lo que nos lleva al cisma Anglicano...

Inconsistente. Podrá hablar del "estado profundo" lo que quiera, pero sigue siendo inconsistente.



> Wishful thinking e idealismo del malo. Aquí somos todos mayores como para creernos eso.



La "comarca" governada por fieros y bellos guerreros, si que es ideal. Ideal germánico, por otra parte.



> Chorradas chauvinistas.



Ya, pelillos a la mar.




> Es lo que necesitamos ahora que Europa está invadida de musulmanes matando, violando y mafioseando a su antojo: un Papa chupando pies de negros para aumentar el efecto-llamada. El Papa no es tonto. Sabe que para un musulmán, los pies son una zona impura del cuerpo. Estaba proyectando calculadamente una imagen de debilidad, panolismo, papanatismo, tolaismo y guarrería que os deja a los creyentes con el culo al aire.



No niego lo que es evidente pero tampoco me dejo llevar por el relato de alarma generalizada que ustedes venden en el foro. Parecen "jamelines" que en vez de flauta dulce se echan al morro cornetas de guerra y todo sin haber cumplido la promesa de haberse llevado a las ratas de la comarca...



> Estará en mi tejado pero yo no sigo a un tío que va por ahí doblando el espinazo ante un rothschildiano y besándole la mano delante de Henry Kissinger. Racionaliza como quieras la sumisión de tu Papa ante los verdaderos poderes globalistas.



El tejado era el del banquero, no el suyo. Cuando uno se desmarca con ese tipo de gestos, deja en evidencia al principal actor.




> Qué raro que no empezase en el Vaticano entonces



.

No se si tres siglos le parecen suficiente justificación.




> O con el establecimiento de la Cultura Solutrense en Norteamérica durante el Paleolítico Superior. O con las invasiones indoeuropeas. O con Alejandro Magno. Retraigámonos a la época que más beneficie nuestra argumentación.
> 
> 
> Ah yo pensaba que la Leyenda Negra era de origen clerical católico español (concretamente dominico, franciscano y jesuítico). Demasiado curita vasco y sevillano ocioso en el Nuevo Mundo preguntándose cómo parasitar gratuitamente lo que los conquistadores conquistaron con sus huevos.



Ya lo hemos "discutido" en otra ocasión. El informe de Las Casas era de consumo interno, no de espaldas al rey. Su uso propagandístico tiene otros autores, que van desde los italianos que nos veían como mezcla de judíos y moros (imagen arquetípica que solo ahora puede empezar a diluirse superficialmente) y a los holandeses con los dibujo de Thierry de Bry, que cualquier ingenuo que los mire, creerá que no pudo ser de otra manera. Luego esa historia rebrota en cada ocasión que España trata de levantar cabeza.




> 1. Pobreza. Cierto en la mayor parte de los conquistadores extremeños y de hidalgos pobres.
> 
> 2. Nuncafollismo. En España lo normal era que una chavala de medianamente buena familia se metiese a monja, ya que así el trozo de mierda de su padre no tenía que repartir herencia, pagar dote matrimonial o mantener otra boca. Obviamente esto provocaba un nefasto desequilibrio demográfico y esto, en una sociedad llena de hombres duros, valientes e inteligentes, era una bomba de relojería.
> 
> 3. Encorsetamiento socioeconómico. Las chorradas de los curas y los reyes limitaban el desarrollo de hombres valiosos que hubieran podido dar mucho más de sí en otros escenarios y de hecho lo hicieron.



Hidalgo pobres, sin chortinas a pelo y librepensadores... Es usted un cachondo.




> Una altísima proporción de líderes de la "emancipación" del Tercer Mundo, incluso marxistas, eran de educación jesuita, desde Emilio Aguinaldo en Filipinas hasta Robert Mugabe en Rhodesia. En otros casos eran de educación presbiteriana, anglicana, evangelista, etc., pero siempre había alguna conexión clerical cristiana de por medio. La Compañía de Jesús siempre en la vanguardia de la voluntad papal. No sé qué les inculcaban a sus alumnos negros y marrones pero seguro que no les inculcaban mucho problanquismo que digamos.



¿Tal vez porque su sistema educativo era mejor?. Pretender que los colegios jesuitas son por su naturaleza, una semillero de "antiespañoles" o anti-eclesiasticos, es muy forzado. Es como culpar a los Agustinos de impulsar a través de Lutero el cisma protestante. Mientra el Pisuerga siga pasando por Valladolid, tenemos esperanza...




> No creo que Dios se haya esforzado durante miles de años en crear razas humanas distintas, para luego mezclarlas destruyéndolas en un par de milenios. No creo que el plan de Dios consista en gobernar sobre cientos de millones de síndromes de Down de color marrón bailando bachata en una favela con un crucifijo colgado al cuello. No creo que a Dios le haga mucha gracia ver Europa invadida por el Tercer Mundo y a la raza blanca exterminada.



El final de este comentario merma aún más su pretendida erudición. Su "meme" de hispanos bailando bachata con una cruz al cuello, dice de usted más que lo que yo pueda decir, incluso usted mismo.



> ¿San Orígenes de Alejandría no se cortó los huevos a sí mismo voluntariamente? Tenéis unos modelos muy raros.



Llevó muy lejos eso de cortar el miembro que le inducía al pecado. "Otros" sin embargo, cambiaron el concepto del pecado para seguir zurrándose el miembro....


----------



## Bernaldo (7 May 2017)

Quería destacar una anecdota dentro de tu interesantísimo mensaje, como casi todos...

Y es que, algo que conocen muy pocos nerdicistas, bueno, que conocel muy poca gente.

Tolkien era un tipo profundamente católico y explicó que la Fe Católica era un elemento central de las historias que contó. Prácticamente se podría considerar como una larga alegoría del Catolicismo.



BGA dijo:


> La "comarca" governada por fieros y bellos guerreros, si que es ideal. Ideal germánico, por otra parte.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 May 2017)

Pues dale caña hombre y demacralo en donde patine de leyendanegrista. Me parece bien que se llame a no acomplejarse ante la Conquista de America, como suele ser costumbre; aqui sabemos que mucho más y mejor se llevó allí de lo que se trajo. Pero eso es tema del otro hilo.



Bernaldo dijo:


> La cizaña no consiste en la idea central, sino en las falacias que pretende emplear para llegar ahí.
> 
> Son esas mentiras las que cumplen la función cizaña. Y lo sabes y, que lo veas bien, me mosquea, para serte sincero.


----------



## BGA (7 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Quería destacar una anecdota dentro de tu interesantísimo mensaje, como casi todos...
> 
> Y es que, algo que conocen muy pocos nerdicistas, bueno, que conocel muy poca gente.
> 
> Tolkien era un tipo profundamente católico y explicó que la Fe Católica era un elemento central de las historias que contó. Prácticamente se podría considerar como una larga alegoría del Catolicismo.



Lo sabía Bernaldo. Cada uno en su casa y Dios en la de todos. Todos superando sus discrepancias en pro de un bien mayor y común. 

Curiosa la altivez de los elfos (seres de luz), el materialismo de los enanos (judios?), los hombres un poco entre medias pero poniendo a su rey al frente y los hobbit, con su espíritu campestre y pacífico.

El "ñordicismo" consiste en extasiarse con los elfos en alianza con los enanos y en contra de los hombres y de los pacíficos. Sauron mientras tanto se parte la caja tomando el té de las cinco con Saruman, mientras observan codiciosos a los troles y a los orcos entrenándose para la batalla final...


----------



## Bernaldo (7 May 2017)

Yo estoy esperando a que lo hagas tú, al menos en alguna ocasión. 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pues dale caña hombre y demacralo en donde patine de leyendanegrista. Me parece bien que se llame a no acomplejarse ante la Conquista de America, como suele ser costumbre; aqui sabemos que mucho más y mejor se llevó allí de lo que se trajo. Pero eso es tema del otro hilo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 May 2017)

BGA, la cuestión es tan sencilla como sigue; el vaticano persigue la consecución de la hegemonia mundial mediante la voladura en mil pedazos de su propia hegemonia. Conspira contra el mundo, conspirando contra ella. Gana influencia, perdiendola. Catolifica el mundo, descatolificandola. Constistituye un imperio NWO catolico mundial, demacrando dicho imperio. ::

Estas matando moscas a cañonazos, o departiendo con inteligencias libreasociantes, hetereas, fabulantes, inconsistentes, fabricas fecundas de serrín.


Spoiler






BGA dijo:


> ¿Me quiere decir que el Vaticano estaba tras el impulso comercial y marítimo de Inglaterra y holanda?. ¿Estaba también tras el acoso corsario a la flota de indias Española; tras los interese británicos por destruir el comercio hispano y el imperio español?.
> 
> De otro lado, pinta un panorama realmente paralizante cuando entra en enjundias, al modo en que la "conspiranoia" desvela la "verdad" para que sobre la base de esa revelación, muchos desesperen y unos poco emprendan, virtualmente, un camino de reconquista imposible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (7 May 2017)

Sí, hace tó eso pa despistar... ::

En cambio el nerdicismo no es pa despistar, no tiene ná que ver con corrientes propiciadas por el CCI para dividir y enfrentar.

El nerdicismo es un reducto de una tribu organizada que lleva resistiendo esos poderes milenarios y tiene un representante en el foro  



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> BGA, la cuestión es tan sencilla como sigue; el vaticano persigue la consecución de la hegemonia mundial mediante la voladura en mil pedazos de su propia hegemonia. Conspira contra el mundo, conspirando contra ella. Gana influencia, perdiendola. Catolifica el mundo, descatolificandola. Constistituye un imperio NWO catolico mundial, demacrando dicho imperio. ::
> 
> Estas matando moscas a cañonazos, o departiendo con inteligencias libreasociantes, hetereas, fabulantes, inconsistentes, fabricas fecundas de serrín.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (7 May 2017)

ienso: Prueba de que los Jesuitas estan detras del neoPaganismo:













POrque asi consiguen hegemonia, gracias a que la pierden y tal. Impecable razonamiento.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Sí, hace tó eso pa despistar... ::
> 
> En cambio el nerdicismo no es pa despistar, no tiene ná que ver con corrientes propiciadas por el CCI para dividir y enfrentar.
> 
> El nerdicismo es un reducto de una tribu organizada que lleva resistiendo esos poderes milenarios y tiene un representante en el foro





---------- Post added 07-may-2017 at 21:05 ----------

Los Jesuitas son los amos del pastel. Detras de cada quedada del circulo Thule, en una habitación contigua a la que solo se accede por una puerta secreta, hay un Jesuita que esta partiendose la caja, riendose mandibula batiente, de saber que los oligofrenicos alli reunidos estan reafirmando el poder de la Iglesia Catolica Romana, la unica y verdadera.


----------



## BGA (7 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Sacas unas conclusiones muy extrañas. Lo único que he dicho es que lo que siempre ha movido el entramado de mafias elitistas minoritarias globalizantes son los intereses del comercio y del bajo vientre.



Esa característica le corresponde al ser humano antes que a ningún grupo de poder. ¿Acaso el nordicismo que defiende cuenta con diferentes mimbres? 



> El Vaticano por ejemplo controló un buen cacho del pastel de la Ruta de la Seda gracias a las cruzadas. Y le salió barato porque las órdenes religioso-militares eran austeras (traducción: pobres diablos lavados del cerebro y explotados por listillos) y encima estaban enfrentadas entre sí por si alguna se volvía demasiado poderosa e independiente, poder volcar todo su apoyo tras la otra. Caso de los templarios. Sus rivales los hospitalarios o caballeros de Malta llegan a nuestros días con buena salud: son el único Estado del mundo sin territorio (SOM o Soberana Orden de Malta) y han tenido miembros tan cojonudos como el terrorista comunista antiblanco Mossadiano apoyado por la City, Nelson Mandela.



Tontos todos. Misma condición, mismo resultado. El comodín de la lobotomización es menos eficaz a pie de obra. Transpira un cinismo existencial incompatible con cualquier idea capaz de enamorar. Cuanto más retorcida sea le interpretación de la realidad, más fácil es vender una solución igual de retorcida. ¿Cual es la suya?





> Reflexiones sobre el materialismo ok de acuerdo.
> 
> 
> No me hagas reir que tengo agujetas en los abdominales.
> ...



Gerontofobia. Una fobia más al currículum. Es difícil construir nada positivo sobre una relato tan pesimista y lleno de manías.



> ¿Qué fraude? ¿Estás bien?



No me noto nada raro. Gracias. Decir que uno es una cosa para luego negarlo como una travesura, le queda bien a un niño.




> Los únicos que se han echado la corneta de guerra son las hordas tercermundistas, acogidos en Europa por traidores anémicos como tu Papa.



Tan anémicos no serán. Dese cuenta que hay que magnificar las virtudes del enemigo para hacer más grande la victoria. Lo contrario arrojaría dudas sobre el valor necesario para conseguirla. Yo anémicos no los veo, la verdad, si acaso con prisa, y francamente, sigo sin ver al Papa en esa labor.



> Ok pues el grueso de los dirigentes marxistas antiblancos de los movimientos anticoloniales de la Guerra Fría eran de educación jesuita porque el sistema jesuita era mejor. Sin embargo en la II Reputa española bien que todas las figuras prominentes eran masonas y ponemos el grito en el cielo.



Entenderá que una misma herencia se pueda gastar de diferente modo. Es cuestión de virtud a o de ausencia de virtud. La tentación es fuerte cuando se tienen los recursos necesarios para obrar en contra de la virtud. El conocimiento es uno de ellos. Dios juzgará. Disculpe el dolor que le causo a sus abdominales...




> Conmigo las tácticas clericales de insuflar vergüenza y culpa no funcionan. Eso con las viejas.



... y del conquistador español, no lo olvide.



> No creo que Dios pusiese un par de huevos entre las patas de San Orígenes para que éste se los amputase. Algunos justificáis lo injustificable con malabrasismos inverosímiles de cura doblepensante



No lo justifico. Confraternizo con usted...


----------



## Plutonio (7 May 2017)

Para qué discutir de nada. El centro de todo es el maquiavelismo considerado como el motor fundamental de la historia. Lo que se presente como principios aquí no se acepta como tales principios, son faroles de una partida de mus entre gente con poder y para tener poder; en una baza puedes esgrimir unos y en otra baza puedes esgrimir otros, y te puedes cambiar de unos a otros y hasta mantener al mismo tiempo cosas contradictorias, ya que el principio absoluto es "lo que me venga bien para mis fines" y puedes cambiar de uno a otro igual que cuando te cambias de muda, como han dicho antes; son útiles para arengar a la gente que te obedece y muere por ti, o como simple propaganda también para que vayan tras de ti otros, y no se tiene por nada más.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 May 2017)

El centro de todo es si se admite o no el maquiavelismo como motor de la Historia. El Tradicionalismo español nos describe la ética neopagana de Maquiavelo como una de las cinco fracturas que se han infrigido sobre la Cristiandad.

Todo esto lo tiene muy bien masticado el mencionado tradicionalismo, por eso ha sido bastante sencillo, con un discurso muy simple y unas pocas preguntas el ir aislando el virus en este hilo.





Plutonio dijo:


> Para qué discutir de nada. *El centro de todo es el maquiavelismo considerado como el motor fundamental de la historia*. Lo que se presente como principios aquí no se acepta como tales principios, son faroles de una partida de mus entre gente con poder y para tener poder; en una baza puedes esgrimir unos y en otra baza puedes esgrimir otros, y te puedes cambiar de unos a otros y hasta mantener al mismo tiempo cosas contradictorias, ya que el principio absoluto es "lo que me venga bien para mis fines" y puedes cambiar de uno a otro igual que cuando te cambias de muda, como han dicho antes; son útiles para arengar a la gente que te obedece y muere por ti, o como simple propaganda también para que vayan tras de ti otros, y no se tiene por nada más.


----------



## Plutonio (7 May 2017)

Bernaldo dijo:


> El centro de todo es si se admite o no el maquiavelismo como motor de la Historia. El Tradicionalismo español nos describe la ética neopagana de Maquiavelo como una de las cinco fracturas que se han infrigido sobre la Cristiandad.
> 
> Todo esto lo tiene muy bien masticado el mencionado tradicionalismo, por eso ha sido bastante sencillo, con un discurso muy simple y unas pocas preguntas el ir aislando el virus en este hilo.



Quise decir que no es posible dialogar si enfrente hay gente que tiene eso como norte. Por si no se entendía bien.

El maquiavelismo como motor de la historia supone aceptar que no hay nada por encima del yo; por tanto lo que les presentes que esté por encima te lo igualarán por debajo porque para ellos no existe nada que no sea el interés propio. Cualquier cosa de la que hablen parte de esa premisa, incluido todo eso de la moral de señores y moral de esclavos.

Lo van a defender como válido porque para ellos todo el mundo que existe es el mundo del yo. Pero para qué te digo esto a ti, si tú todo esto lo sabes perfectamente y lo habrás comprobado más veces todavía que yo.


----------



## Bernaldo (7 May 2017)

Es tal y como lo dices. Y es bueno que lo hagas, pues nos lee más gente.

Las rupturas de la Cristiandad, que hemos heredado como sociedad moenna, según el Tradicionalismo español son:

- La ruptura religiosa del luteranismo,
- La ruptura ética del maquiavelismo.
- La ruptura política del bodinismo.
- La ruptura jurídica del hobbesianismo.
- La ruptura sociológica.

Tener presente esas fracturas es una de las razones por las cuáles este pensamiento puramente español tiene la mayor perspectiva global de cómo y por qué hemos llegado a esta disgregación.
Sucede que la capacidad de abstracción necesaria para asimilar todo esto es de un calado tal que la mayor parte de la gente más o menos culta prefiere "creerlo (de mentirijillas) que ir a verlo". Y si ya hablamos de la masa de imberbe víctima del sumatorio de todas esas rupturas, pues es demasiao para ellos.

Por eso el "puente social" que se necesita en medio se echa tan en falta. 

Pero yo lo veo factible... aún.



Spoiler






Plutonio dijo:


> Quise decir que no es posible dialogar si enfrente hay gente que tiene eso como norte. Por si no se entendía bien.
> 
> El maquiavelismo como motor de la historia supone aceptar que no hay nada por encima del yo; por tanto lo que les presentes que esté por encima te lo igualarán por debajo porque para ellos no existe nada que no sea el interés propio. Cualquier cosa de la que hablen parte de esa premisa, incluido todo eso de la moral de señores y moral de esclavos.
> 
> Lo van a defender como válido porque para ellos todo el mundo que existe es el mundo del yo. Pero para qué te digo esto a ti, si tú todo esto lo sabes perfectamente y lo habrás comprobado más veces todavía que yo.


----------



## NamruCasterly (8 May 2017)

Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> También ronda por ahí en el pasado, el tema de la Liga de Cognac: la castuza vaticoneril entretejiendo una alianza contra España junto a los ingleses, los venecianos, los franceses y otros, que es en lo que desemboca al Saco de Roma, o cuando Carlos I les pone los huevos de corbata a los mismos que excomulgarían a su hijo, y a los mismos que irían dando por culo a su abuela media vida por engañarles con bulas falsas. Y todo ello, con un Vaticano consciente de la traición gabacha con los otomanos. Lo digo por ir ampliando el currículum de esta gente :rolleye:



Interesante lo de la Liga del Cognac. Como dato curioso, ¿Sabes qué ocurría en Europa al mismo tiempo? Pues que los turcos, al mando de Solimán el Magnífico entraban a saco por los Balcanes y le dieron muerte al rey Luis II de Hungría en Mohacs, conquistaron Belgrado, Budapest...mientras el Papa andaba a otras cosas. 



> Apoyado por el sorprendente giro de Francia y sus aliados, Solimán el Magnífico encuentra vía libre para iniciar su incursión en el continente y desde su base de Constantinopla conquista Belgrado y Budapest. La ceguera del Papa y el monarca francés dejaba vendido al joven monarca húngaro Luis II, que moría en la defensa de Budapest. Para Carlos V este hecho tenía connotaciones personales, pues su hermana María era la esposa del difunto, con quien la casa de Austria guardaba excelentes relaciones. Por encima, con las dos ciudades del Danubio rendidas, la gran amenaza se cernía sobre Viena, la cuna de la dinastía.
> 
> La reacción de Carlos no se haría esperar. Había que mandar los Tercios de Italia a la defensa de Viena, en apoyo de su hermano Fernando y en venganza de la amiga Hungría. Las Cortes castellanas fueron, ahora sí, generosas con su Rey. Un sentimiento de grandeza recorría a los súbditos de aquel gran monarca, Príncipe de la Cristiandad. Sin embargo, el enfrentamiento no se produjo. En vez de ello, la pugna entre Carlos V y la Liga Clementina vivirá un nuevo y sorprendente capítulo: el saqueo de Roma.
> 
> 1526: La gran traición, la Liga Cognac o Clementina - Almanaque de la Historia de España - Libertad Digital



Fijate tú, el Emperador se declaraba defensor de la fe y tuvo que combatir contra el representante de la fe. Hasta a Lutero le hizo gracia. Por lo que veo, en Europa ha habido siempre una constante entre una fuerza imperial unificadora (Sacro Imperio, España, Rusia, Turquía, Alemania) y una fuerza opuesta que insista en un balance de poder (Inglaterra, la Triple Entente o la propia Liga del Cognac). Fue necesario partirnos el morro de lo lindo numerosos siglos concluyendo con dos hecatombes para darnos cuenta de que la solución pasaba por una unificación postnacional-pacífica y no imperial-militar. 

Por otro lado, veo que en este hilo se peca de idealismo a partes iguales. Por un lado están los más papistas que el Papa, que creen que el Vaticano es un ente que siempre ha estado del lado de España, cuando en todo el hilo se ha demostrado que no siempre es así. Su papolatría llega hasta tal punto que prefieren hacer oídos sordos a cosas como la Liga del Cognac o llegan a considerar a los Estados Pontificios como su segunda patria y tal. 

Que yo soy católico y no tengo reparos en admitir que la Iglesia comete errores graves tanto ayer como hoy. Por ejemplo, que el peronista Papa Francisco se deshaga en halagos hacia la izquierda latina mientras no diga ni mú por los estudiantes y manifestantes que están muriendo en Caracas. Autocrítica, por favor. 

Por el otro, están los que consideran que Carlos V o Felipe II obraban "por los intereses de España" y tampoco creo que sea así. Antes de la Era Contemporánea y el ascenso del estado-nación, la mayoría de los reyes, duques, condes, emperadores...competían por ellos mismos y, como mucho, sus familias. A Carlos V no le interesaba el "bien de España" sino el bien de su dinastía, los Habsburgo. Prueba de ello fue desperdiciar todo el oro y plata de las Indias en guerras estúpidas y estériles de 80 años contra los holandeses o ingleses, en vez de gastarlo en desarrollar una inteligentsia nativa o en consolidar la unión con Portugal. Eso habría beneficiado a España a largo plazo.

Yo siempre he pensado que los Austrias están sobrevalorados. En el fondo no hicieron nada para ganarse sus dominios más que ganarse la lotería genética (Carlos V además del Imperio Español y el Sacro Imperio tenía una salud de hierro), simplemente se les idealiza porque España bajo sus reinados tenía más km2 que otros. No se, creo que tiene más mérito un Carlos II (que pese a sus defectos físicos, logró mantener el Imperio frente a Luis XIV además de conseguir paz y una deflación que benefició a los súbditos) o un Alfonso XII (que logró crear una monarquía parlamentaria que, con todos sus defectos, trajo estabilidad tras un desastroso Siglo XIX). 

Por cierto, veo que en este hilo se habla de conspiraciones veneciano-turcas, ¿alguien me da un resúmen? No me van las teorías historiográficas conspirativas, pero parece interesante...


----------



## _Random_ (8 May 2017)

NamruCasterly dijo:


> Interesante lo de la Liga del Cognac. Como dato curioso, ¿Sabes qué ocurría en Europa al mismo tiempo? Pues que los turcos, al mando de Solimán el Magnífico entraban a saco por los Balcanes y le dieron muerte al rey Luis II de Hungría en Mohacs, conquistaron Belgrado, Budapest...mientras el Papa andaba a otras cosas.



También están incidentes como el de la Cuarta Cruzada donde se saquea Constantinopla, el ataque de la Orden Teutónica contra los ortodoxos rusos (debilitando el único muro que frenaba a las hordas asiáticas, aplastando después a los centro-europeos en Liegnitz), las conjuras contra los gibelinos... Hoy podemos idealizarlo porque irónicamente tenemos más comodidades pero infinitamente más injusticias (casos como el de Rotherham habrían sido casus belli en el medievo), pero la "Cristiandad" tuvo cada histórica cagada, que es incomprensible a menos que te salgas del prisma hezpanista.

Salvo contadas excepciones como la Liga Santa de Isabel la Católica, la Iglesia no imprimía ningún sentimiento real de cohesión ni de europeidad. Al contrario: más pareciera que iba buscando todo lo contrario, a fin de que los estados aledaños no se emanciparan de la influencia de otra potencia como es el Vaticano. Ya se sabe: el pez gordo en el estanque.



NamruCasterly dijo:


> Fijate tú, el Emperador se declaraba defensor de la fe y tuvo que combatir contra el representante de la fe. Hasta a Lutero le hizo gracia. Por lo que veo, *en Europa ha habido siempre una constante entre una fuerza imperial unificadora (Sacro Imperio, España, Rusia, Turquía, Alemania) y una fuerza opuesta que insista en un balance de poder (Inglaterra, la Triple Entente o la propia Liga del Cognac)*. Fue necesario partirnos el morro de lo lindo numerosos siglos concluyendo con dos hecatombes para darnos cuenta de que la solución pasaba por una unificación postnacional-pacífica y no imperial-militar.



Me lo has quitado de la boca :no:, muy bien condensado. Ese eterno conflicto sigue existiendo, pero mediante una guerra de baja intensidad. "Eso" que es la UE, lejos de formar ningún imperio, arrebata esa posibilidad a todo país que se adentra en ella a base de arrampla-soberanismo, balcanización social, subversión cultural perversa, y amenazas mafiosas con las que finiquitar al tipo humano que de verdad puede dar paso a otra civilización, y no reducirse a doblar el lomo por cuatro duros con reggaeton de fondo.

Su antítesis son todas esas personas patrióticas, prepperianas, saludables, redpilleadas, con mucho coco y aún más cojones, reunidos bajo la blasfemia de "ultraderechistas": ese conjunto de disidentes al margen de "la normalidad" no es otra cosa que los nuevos "bárbaros" que darán el toque de gracia a un sistema decadente, en este caso el eurócrata (el cual es un espejo de la misma Roma que en sus últimos días genocidaba europeos como los dacios, mientras importaba esclavos laborales de Nubia, Siria y Egipto, para que su castuza siguiera permitiéndose comilonas y orgías).

_La historia no se repite, pero rima_

El identitarismo unifica por más que provenga de nacionalismos, desde que asume esa postura del "todos vamos en el mismo barco contra la globalización" "white unity", "mejor currelas eslavos que parásitos altiplanenses", "venidero imperio euro-siberiano" etecé, mientras que el cortijo aquel para burócratas cuckeros, chariles, vende-patrias, viejo-verdes, muhéres moennas y folla-arcas públicas, polariza in extremis la sociedad y desmantela toda intención de aunar un país. Se puede ver hasta en los detalles más nimios, como esa proliferación de modas urbanas y sectas, reflejos de los "cultos de salvación", también habidos a poco de caer la romanidad en pleno albedrío:

Un totalitarismo imbuye a todo ciudadano de una doctrina-fe que rija su vida y le dote de cierto sentido, futuro-placismo, y unidad con el resto; lo que la gente está buscando desesperadamente, es ese "saber qué se es y a donde se va" frente al vacío moderno. Que haya mucho europeo que ante la Nada se convierta al Islam, me parece de lo más obvio, por más que me guste poco el follacabrismo. Al menos ellos, consiguen que su gente esté inmersa en su particular mundo de historias épicas, motivadoras, y en suma con más "sustancia" que la típica vida del chaval occidental, resumida en estar seis-cinco horas con el culo sentado oyendo lo mierdas que son sus antepasados, llegar a casa para cascársela, y ponerse a jugar con la pléisteision.

Occidente necesita crear, sea desde cero o desde alguna tradición, un nuevo ideal para el creer y para el vivir, o va a ser sepultado en menos tiempo de lo que aquí la peña se cree.



NamruCasterly dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado que los Austrias están sobrevalorados.



Hombre, son ellos los que a mi juicio recobran la idea de "España". Se puede decir que ésta nace con la independencia que los piratas-luteranos de los godos nos dan frente a lo que quedaba de Roma, que coincide con una de las más duraderas unificaciones peninsulares, en torno al sentimiento de "Hispania".

De hecho serán reyes posteriores los que lleven el pomposo título de _Imperator totius Hispaniae_: Ya se hablaba de nuestro país, de él y de la promesa por reunirlo, más tarde traducido en recobrar el Oeste Hispano con Portugal, las guerras con Francia por el noreste... Colacao, Kixi, PIT, Boñigo Ercojón, Turulina Mecansa, Dr. Finkelstein aka Echenique y toda esa tropa, podrán vomitar lo que quieran, pero "España" ya existía muchísimo antes del XVIII (incluso hay textos de Estrabón diciendo que los íberos tenían cantos y leyes de seis milenios de antigüedad).

Quienes casi rompen con esa cadena son los RRCC, más concretamente Fernando, que yo diría que es el auténtico sobre-idealizado. Este señor quería en el final de su vida volver a separar Aragón; pretendía dar un vástago a Germana de Foix para que fuera él y no sus hijos con Isabel, los que lo heredaran. Como el hombre estaba ya entrado en años, recurrió a un potaje de testículos de toro que según la tradición de los pagos íberos, apuntalaba la virilidad; pues bien: estando en un picadero real de Carrioncillo, allí donde Medina del Campo, se lo bebió y la palmó. Ea! (ese arquetípico y mágico toro hispánico, salvó los destinos penínsulares, y no sería la última vez; pero eso ya es otra historia). Dicen que El Príncipe, de Maquiavelo, fue inspirado en él por su buen gobierno y mente preclara, que no lo dudo. Pero tampoco tiene por qué ser oro todo lo que reluce.

Los Habsburgo atendieron muy a menudo intereses extranjeros, hasta el punto de provocar una rebelión nativo-castellana. Pero el hombre acabó hispanizándose y dando prioridad de intereses y afinidades a España; eso también se refleja en "Carlos Rey Emperador", que aunque sea un truño, a nivel histórico no está mal.



NamruCasterly dijo:


> Por cierto, veo que en este hilo se habla de conspiraciones veneciano-turcas, ¿alguien me da un resúmen? No me van las teorías historiográficas conspirativas, pero parece interesante...



Muchas de esas ideas provienen de un libro algo famoso (que como han apuntado más arriba, se hizo hasta hilo de él), que es el de La Conspiración Veneciana, de Webster Tarpley, que es un libro estilo Alex Jones donde lo mismo interesa un setenta por cierto, y lo restante viene a ser obvia magufería personal y sin contrastar. Básicamente, habla sobre cómo Venecia fue en la antigüedad el germen de las plutocracias modernas, que más tarde se trasladan a Reino Unido, donde anteriormente un avispado Shakespeare ya advertía de esa gente en su El Mercader de Venecia.

El imperio comercial veneciano alentó divisiones europeas desde tratos con otomanos, mongoles (sic; por eso Marco Polo pudo llegar hasta sus dominios), güelfos, protestantes..., entronó a los ancestros del INGSOC europedo actual, se cargó a intelectuales de época que denunciaban el proto-globalismo imperante en una ciudad, donde lo único que permanecía era la élite: su vulgo moría por la peste del pantano en la que se asienta, aparte de ir renovándose por el trasiego de festivales que duraban semanas. Una especie de Nueva York arcaica ubicada en el epicentro de Europa, donde más tarde se forma mentalmente la "frontera" entre la oriental y la occidental.

Pensemos que incluso hoy día siguen teniendo espantosa fama los british, sobre todo en sectores identitarios, hasta el punto de la mofa del "The Eternal Anglo"; pues si tuviéramos que retroceder cinco siglos atrás, esa imagen se la llevan los venecianos. Gente ladina, intrigante, malévola, extremadamente avariciosa y materialista, con poco apego a la fe, y tendentes a manipular desde el engaño y el _divide et impera_. Así, a grosso modo.

De hecho algo ha quedado de todo eso en la cultura popular, con esas fiestas rothschildianas y sus máscaras venecianas; las mismas que pueden verse en películas como Eyes Wide Shut. Naturalmente, la Venecia actual no es ningún bastión globalista de nada, esas élites se "mudaron" en tiempos de Maricastaña, pero sigue habiendo cierta filia por su historia en ambientes de lo más magros.

Un saludo


----------



## Fmercury1980 (8 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> 1- *La revolución industrial nació en un país protestante y tuvo sus centros más importantes en países protestantes*.
> 
> 2- Muchos científicos han sido católicos y hasta hombres de religión (como Mendel) pero de ahí a decir que ha creado la ciencia contemporánea...
> 
> ...



¿Pero acaso no has afirmado en contribuciones anteriores que el protestantismo en una creación de la Iglesia?


----------



## Fmercury1980 (9 May 2017)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Sacas unas conclusiones muy extrañas. Lo único que he dicho es que lo que siempre ha movido el entramado de mafias elitistas minoritarias globalizantes son los intereses del comercio y del bajo vientre.
> 
> El Vaticano por ejemplo controló un buen cacho del pastel de la Ruta de la Seda gracias a las cruzadas. Y le salió barato porque las órdenes religioso-militares eran austeras (traducción: pobres diablos lavados del cerebro y explotados por listillos) y encima estaban enfrentadas entre sí por si alguna se volvía demasiado poderosa e independiente, poder volcar todo su apoyo tras la otra. Caso de los templarios. Sus rivales los hospitalarios o caballeros de Malta llegan a nuestros días con buena salud: son el único Estado del mundo sin territorio (SOM o Soberana Orden de Malta) y han tenido miembros tan cojonudos como el terrorista comunista antiblanco Mossadiano apoyado por la City, Nelson Mandela.



Una cosa es la *Soberana Orden CATÓLICA de Malta*, con la que España mantiene relaciones diplomáticas y a la que el anglicano Mandela no puede pertenecer, y otra muy distinta es la *Venerable Orden de San Juan*, creada por los británicos en 1888, plagiando la estética medieval de los cruzados.

Orden de Malta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre (orden católica, que en su día ejerció la soberanía sobre la Isla de Malta)
Venerable Orden de San Juan - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre (asociación británica, protestante y masónica, y desconectada con la anterior)


----------



## Bernaldo (9 May 2017)

F.Mercury, por principio y por la metodología que emplea este hombre, es imposible que pueda esgrimir un discurso coherente. Solo has señalado un par de puntos de muchos más. El tipo estará preparando la siguiente pirueta argumental para salvar esas contradicciones, dentro de la cual aparecen nuevas... que va recogiendo azarosamente y tratándo de vincular como si se relacionaran causalmente, lo cual le lleva a nuevas.... Y así en un ciclo infinito.

Con la sencilla línea argumental por la que le he diseccionado ya está neutralizado de fondo (si es que me has leído detenidamente, si no pues repásalo).


----------



## Manoliko (11 May 2017)

Abandonad ese falso dualismo de "o nórdicos o marrones". ¿Por qué cojones hay que elegir entre parecerse a los nórdicos o a los moros? No lo entiendo. En la península ibérica tenemos nuestros propios fenotipos típicos. ¿Por qué no potenciar los fenotipos atlanto-mediterráneo o vasco? Ah ya, por que los nordicistas creeis que no tenemos identidad propia sino que nuestro fenotipo es una mezcla de arios y marronidos. El nordicismo es igual de destructivo para nuestra identidad genética que lo es el progresismo "papelespatodosvienenapagarnos laspensiones".

Los segundos quieren que esto sea Marruecos a través de la inmigración masiva y el mestizaje y los primeros quieren que esto sea Noruega a costa de aplicar la eugenesia en favor de un ideal de belleza escandinavo.

Debemos intentar preservar la pureza del legado genético español. La base de una nación debe ser el ius sanguine. La sangre está por encima de la misma cultura. Una cultura sobrevive siempre y cuando se demuestre práctica. La cultura es solo una herramienta, la perpetuación de la sangre debería ser un fin, un vinculo sangrado entre nuestros antepasados y nuestros potenciales descendientes. Una cadena que nos deberíamos esforzar por no romper, para poder transmitir ese legado. Yo no soy ni cristiano ni pagano, no creo en la vida después de la muerte, por eso considero la paternidad como la auténtica inmortalidad. La cultura hispana goza de una excelente salud además, lo que está en peligro de extinción es la sangre ibérica pura.

Por otro lado a mi me parece bien que los nórdicos quieran salvaguardar igualmente su legado genético. Pero no a costa de tirar mierda sobre los demás por medio de mentiras, ni de repartir carnets de europeidad, ni de propagar falacias llamando mestizos o "mongrel" a los europeos que no son rubios. Si, son falacias, y voy a hablar de ello en el siguiente post dedicado a Renato.
__________________


----------



## Renato (11 May 2017)

Manoliko dijo:


> Abandonad ese falso dualismo de "o nórdicos o marrones". ¿Por qué cojones hay que elegir entre parecerse a los nórdicos o a los moros? No lo entiendo. En la península ibérica tenemos nuestros propios fenotipos típicos. ¿Por qué no potenciar los fenotipos atlanto-mediterráneo o vasco? Ah ya, por que los nordicistas creeis que no tenemos identidad propia sino que nuestro fenotipo es una mezcla de arios y marronidos. El nordicismo es igual de destructivo para nuestra identidad genética que lo es el progresismo "papelespatodosvienenapagarnos laspensiones".
> 
> Los segundos quieren que esto sea Marruecos a través de la inmigración masiva y el mestizaje y los primeros quieren que esto sea Noruega a costa de aplicar la eugenesia en favor de un ideal de belleza escandinavo.
> 
> ...



Los fenotipos nórdicos tambien son parte de la gama autóctona española. Ciertamente no son mayoría, pero existen. A España llegaron godos y tal que sentaron las bases del principio nacional español. La nobleza española es de origen nórdico, así como la realeza. Etc. Parte de la identidad española es nórdica.

La equidistancia entre nórdicos y marrones como pretensión de autoctonismo me parece absurda y síntoma de serios complejos. Como si fuera lo mismo traer a 1 millón de suecos a España y 1 millón de moros hoiga. Si hasta la historia nos demuestra que los godos en su atraso mostraron mucho más respeto por la cultura grecorromana que los árabes por lo que se encontraron, por ejemplo desvalijando monumentos preexistentes para construir sus mezquitas.


----------



## Manoliko (11 May 2017)

Renato dijo:


> Los fenotipos nórdicos tambien son parte de la gama autóctona española. Ciertamente no son mayoría, pero existen. A España llegaron godos y tal que sentaron las bases del principio nacional español. La nobleza española es de origen nórdico, así como la realeza. Etc. Parte de la identidad española es nórdica.
> 
> La equidistancia entre nórdicos y marrones como pretensión de autonismo me parece absurda y síntoma de serios complejos.



Cierto, una minoría de en torno al 15% de media de nórdicos y subnórdicos es un rasgo propio de la variación fenotípica española. Mas a mi favor, por eso no es necesario importar nórdicos. Ni importar nórdicos ni mucho menos marrones.

Pero lo de que la aristocracia española es de origen germánico está por ver... quizás a través de los emparejamientos y las dinastías austriacas... el origen de los reyes de Asturias y Aragón es seguramente autóctono (otra cosa es que se dijesen descendientes de los visigodos por propaganda legitimadora). Y los reyes de navarra eran vascos.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 May 2017)

Decir que la nobleza española sea de origen godo es ridículo. La parte de nobleza que se resistió a la morisma en el norte -solo una pequeña parte- ya tenían de godos lo que Evo Morales de vasco.


----------



## El Malagradecido (28 Ago 2017)

Es que mi "nordicismo" no es comerle el rabo a los Escandinavos, para nada. Eso es lo que no entienden los Hispanchistas.

Mi nordicismo y el de muchos foreros se basa en que, en nuestro país, hay gente con mejor genética y raza que otra, y que por el bien de todos lo mejor es que la gente con mejor raza y genética tenga más hijos y los que tienen mala raza(mezcla ancestral con moros, gitanos, semítas, congoloides, paticortos, etc.), a los que se les ve exóticos de fenotipo ya rozando lo moronegro, que se abstengan, ejemplos hay miles. Vale que ser Atlanto-Celta, que es un fenotipo de lo más comun en toda Europa Occidental(pelo castaño, ojos cafes, blanco), cuela, pero cuando ya la gente no sabe que coño eres y bien podrias pasar por marrónido hay un problema. 

---------- Post added 28-ago-2017 at 03:53 ----------

Y no se porque cojones este tema ofende y pone incomodos a tantos.
Muchisimos paises Europeos, Esados Unidos, Sudáfrica e incluso Japón ya han tenido programas eugenésicos para mejorar la calidad genética de su población, en España(que por cierto mucha falta hace) por desgracia nunca pusimos en práctica la eugenésia y posiblemente nunca lo haremos.


----------



## Aveil (28 Ago 2017)

El Malagradecido dijo:


> Es que mi "nordicismo" no es comerle el rabo a los Escandinavos, para nada. Eso es lo que no entienden los Hispanchistas.
> 
> Mi nordicismo y el de muchos foreros se basa en que, en nuestro país, hay gente con mejor genética y raza que otra, y que por el bien de todos lo mejor es que la gente con mejor raza y genética tenga más hijos y los que tienen mala raza(mezcla ancestral con moros, gitanos, semítas, congoloides, paticortos, etc.), a los que se les ve exóticos de fenotipo ya rozando lo moronegro, que se abstengan, ejemplos hay miles. Vale que ser Atlanto-Celta, que es un fenotipo de lo más comun en toda Europa Occidental(pelo castaño, ojos cafes, blanco), cuela, pero cuando ya la gente no sabe que coño eres y bien podrias pasar por marrónido hay un problema.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]X_tKzZiSJY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KFJKLL (28 Ago 2017)

Los nórdicos somos lo último bueno y puro que queda de este mundo, amar eso más que ser cuck, es ser bastate avispado. De todas maneras me da a mi que el mal triunfará. Los rubios no nos adaptaremos a las razas inferiores o superiores, y nos iremos a la mierda poco a poco. Nuestra inteligencia es o mayor o menor y nuestra sabiduría creo que es mayor. Pero, es decir, al final todo se reduce al individuo, y como siempre sin importar la raza hay individuos buenos y malos sean de la raza que sean. Saludos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Ago 2017)

Mejor genetica y raza en cuanto en tanto es asemejable a vuestros adorados nordicos. Lo perverso y quintacolumnista del ñordicismo no es tanto que pretenda la eugenia de la raza Española, sino que entiende que la eugenia debe de conducir al pueblo Español a destilarse a los pueblos nordicos, que los consideran falazmente superiores por meramente haberse comido de la pe a la pa toda su literatura supremacista. Padeceis de fuerte debilidad mental.



El Malagradecido dijo:


> Es que mi "nordicismo" no es comerle el rabo a los Escandinavos, para nada. Eso es lo que no entienden los Hispanchistas.
> 
> Mi nordicismo y el de muchos foreros se basa en que, en nuestro país, hay gente con mejor genética y raza que otra, y que por el bien de todos lo mejor es que la gente con mejor raza y genética tenga más hijos y los que tienen mala raza(mezcla ancestral con moros, gitanos, semítas, congoloides, paticortos, etc.), a los que se les ve exóticos de fenotipo ya rozando lo moronegro, que se abstengan, ejemplos hay miles. Vale que ser Atlanto-Celta, que es un fenotipo de lo más comun en toda Europa Occidental(pelo castaño, ojos cafes, blanco), cuela, pero cuando ya la gente no sabe que coño eres y bien podrias pasar por marrónido hay un problema.
> 
> ...


----------



## elbasan (9 Oct 2017)

Asurbadana dijo:


> Los nórdicos somos lo último bueno y puro que queda de este mundo, amar eso más que ser cuck, es ser bastate avispado. De todas maneras me da a mi que el mal triunfará. Los rubios no nos adaptaremos a las razas inferiores o superiores, y nos iremos a la mierda poco a poco. Nuestra inteligencia es o mayor o menor y nuestra sabiduría creo que es mayor. Pero, es decir, al final todo se reduce al individuo, y como siempre sin importar la raza hay individuos buenos y malos sean de la raza que sean. Saludos.



¿Eres español? Si la respuesta es sí, ¿puedes argumentar cómo puedes considerarte nórdico? Que tengas ojos azules y pelo rubio no te hace nórdico. Es condición necesaria pero no suficiente, y en España, quien más y quien menos está mezclado.


----------



## elbasan (10 Oct 2017)

RLR291036 dijo:


> Estuvo entretenido este hilo. Lástima que no participara en él todo lo que me hubiera gustado.



Todavía puedes comentar lo que te dejases en el tintero.


----------



## John Galt 007 (10 Oct 2017)

Los nórdicos son como los negros que viven en chozas en medio de la selva… pero en blanco. Vivian de puta madre en armonia con la naturaleza y robando a otros pueblos mejores y mas civilizados que ellos.


Nosotros fuimos IMPERIO. Que no se os olvide jamas.


----------



## elbasan (10 Oct 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Los nórdicos son como los negros que viven en chozas en medio de la selva… pero en blanco. Vivian de puta madre en armonia con la naturaleza y robando a otros pueblos mejores y mas civilizados que ellos.
> 
> 
> Nosotros fuimos IMPERIO. Que no se os olvide jamas.



Te rebato que los españoles sean mejores que los nórdicos en un pis pás.

Pero sólo te diré que los nórdicos si bien tardíamente, también tuvieron su imperio: el anglosajón. Primero el inglés. Y después el americano (vale que éste tiene peros).


----------



## John Galt 007 (10 Oct 2017)

elbasan dijo:


> Te rebato que los españoles sean mejores que los nórdicos en un pis pás.
> 
> Pero sólo te diré que los nórdicos si bien tardíamente, también tuvieron su imperio: el anglosajón. Primero el inglés. Y después el americano (vale que éste tiene peros).



Ambos son imperios judios. Fueron creados usando métodos judaicos y la pirateria.

Una cosa que hicieron ellos mejor que nosotros es desarrollar el comercio y hacerse fuertes en este aspecto. También tenían mejores dirigentes que nosotros.

Nosotros nos acomodamos. El oro de las americas acabo siendo un veneno para el Imperio.


----------



## Mardoqueo (10 Oct 2017)

John Galt 007 dijo:


> Ambos son imperios judios. Fueron creados usando métodos judaicos y la pirateria.
> 
> Una cosa que hicieron ellos mejor que nosotros es desarrollar el comercio y hacerse fuertes en este aspecto. También tenían mejores dirigentes que nosotros.
> 
> Nosotros nos acomodamos. El oro de las americas acabo siendo un veneno para el Imperio.



En comercio? Desarrollaron mas bien el saqueo. Una auténtica realidad negra oculta bajo el termino "comercio". Eran traficantes de opio, esclavistas, 
Especuladores, señores de la guerra no por nada el mercado de capitales mas grande del mundo esta en Londres.


----------



## Hugin&Munin (8 Dic 2017)

Bujix dijo:


> No hay nada peor que ver a un español RENEGANDO de sus orígenes. Creo que es tan pero tan arrastrado, rastrero, vendepatrias y vendehumos, que merecerían una patada en las mismas posaderas de vuelta a "su paraíso nordicista" según llegan al aeropuerto español. Anda venga.
> Y si alguien dice que las alemanas o las polacas son mejores que las españolas es que no ha visto nunca de cerca a una alemana o auna polaca mayor de 30 palos.
> *Cuesta menos saltarlas que rodearlas*. Es el GEN NÓRDICO, que la mayoría desconoce, obviamente.



*Cada cual es libre de poner su opinión sin ser insultado, insultar es únicamente falta de argumento.
No se es traidor de la patria por criticar algo, criticar está bien porque se arreglan las cosas en lugar de dejarlo como está solo por ser patriótico.
Asi un pais nunca va a cambiar para lo mejor, se queda estancado.
Esto lo digo asi en general porque estas respuestas las he leido muchas veces. Es patético.
Y este forero no está RENEGANDO de sus orígenes , simplemente está diciendo lo que le gusta más. 
Ni alemanas ni polacas son nordicas. Antes de criticar al menos saber un poco de geografia *



Bujix dijo:


> Sanas, fuertes y armoniosas?
> :XX::XX::XX:
> Pero si son CRANCOS con un pedigrí de alcoholismo en vena que es casi genético.
> *El alcoholísmo es igual por toda europa
> ...



*Menudo discurso solo para mostrar tu ignorancia.inocho:
ESO si que es ridículo, Así de sencillo *
*P.D. en cuánto a....*"Cuesta menos saltarlas que rodearlas. Es el GEN NÓRDICO, que la mayoría desconoce, obviamente." *Me pregunto cómo vas a saltarlas si son enormes? eso de la mayoria cámbialo a YO desconozco el GEN nórdico, y no sé cuales paises son del norte, del centro de europa etc etc. 
*


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Dic 2017)

el espíritu del hilo no es denigrar a los nórdicos
sino fustigar a los ñordicucks por ser tarados xenofilos y agentes de quintacolumna que están peor que las cabras


----------



## BGA (9 Dic 2017)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el espíritu del hilo no es denigrar a los nórdicos
> sino fustigar a los ñordicucks por ser tarados xenofilos y agentes de quintacolumna que están peor que las cabras




Comparto su punto de vista. 

De todos modos, no nos mortifiquemos tanto. Si no se dan cuenta que detrás de algunas firmas que dicen ser españolas, hay "colonos culturales" que se arrogan la objetividad a cerca del nordisimo por no serlo ellos mismos... es que desconocen como se hace la guerra de propaganda ahora que está al alcance de "cualquiera".

Estúpidos los hay en todas partes pero no en menos cierto que los hay que a riesgo de parecerlo entre quienes no son objetivo de sus "enseñanzas", sacan buenas tajadas entre los ingenuos.


----------



## rare01 (9 Dic 2017)

Si, los españoles somos de sustrato mediterraneo y nuestras raices provienen de Asia y de Medio Oriente


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Dic 2017)

En efecto, no me estrañaria apice que la perturbada ideologia del ñordicismo fuere inoculada por agentes al servicio de intereses extranjero, contando con el apoyo de los tarados patrios y tontos útiles asemejables. Los rojos puede que odiaran España como causa del hipotético sufrimiento nacional y tal, pero al menos no amaban cuales ñordicucks a los extranjeros ni se entregaban a ellos como si fueran el agente redentor.



BGA dijo:


> Comparto su punto de vista.
> 
> De todos modos, no nos mortifiquemos tanto. Si no se dan cuenta que detrás de algunas firmas que dicen ser españolas, hay "colonos culturales" que se arrogan la objetividad a cerca del nordisimo por no serlo ellos mismos... es que desconocen como se hace la guerra de propaganda ahora que está al alcance de "cualquiera".
> 
> Estúpidos los hay en todas partes pero no en menos cierto que los hay que a riesgo de parecerlo entre quienes no son objetivo de sus "enseñanzas", sacan buenas tajadas entre los ingenuos.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Feb 2018)

¿así te ves y te describes?¿o es que no eres español? :fiufiu:



Scenter dijo:


> Creo que el español con su patetismo de planchabragas arrastrado y baboso sin dignidad los pasa y por mucho.


----------



## Cesare$pada (17 Feb 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el espíritu del hilo no es denigrar a los nórdicos
> sino fustigar a los ñordicucks por ser tarados xenofilos y agentes de quintacolumna que están peor que las cabras



El problema del nordicismo es que cobija demasiadas teorías magufas antiespañolas, antijesuitismo paranoide, teozoología y cosas por el estilo..., no creo que puedan hacer de quintacolumna de nada porque no hay nación que sostenga hoy nada parecido a sus tesis ¿quinta columna de Orania? :: O de la Aryan Nation. Estaría bien un troll de la Identidad Cristiana.









En todo caso quintacolumna de Rusia hacen desde los liberal conservadores hasta carlistas, falangistas, nordicistas toda la derecha alternativa en general.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Feb 2018)

El rollo nordicista es un evidente elemento de troyanismo, quintacolumnismo lamentable. Los de cierto espectro ideológico deberían barrer semejantes corrientes de su alrededor si de verdad quieren hacer una buena limpia en su interior. 

El nordicismo en España no debería pasar del ámbito de las costas cantábricas.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Feb 2018)

No me queda clara tu respuesta. 

¿Eres extranjero o acaso nos estás contando que casi todos los españoles son planchabragas menos unos pocos como tú? 



Scenter dijo:


> Así veo y describo un paós que tiene un sistema legal, único en el mundo, donde se te aplica un tipo legal u otro dependiendo de si eres hombre, o mujer. Donde si eres hombre las penas se te agravan, donde si ers hombre y matas a tu familia eres un terrorista machista y si lo hace una mujer, un suicidio ampliado, donde se quiere hacer ver que si la tía te pone los cuernos es culpa tuya, que querer algún tipo de confianza en la relación es machismo.
> 
> Así defino un país donde las tías están endiosadas al extremo y los privilegios femeninos sobre los hombres es prioridad del 100% del arco parlamentario en mayor o menor grado.
> 
> Pero tú sigue creyéndote que eres un latin lover, mientras el españolito medio de arrastra y humilla para conseguir una triste posibilidad de coito, en otros países (entre ellos los nórdicos) las tías son las que les entran a los tíos.


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Feb 2018)

Otro españolito que se cree espesiá... semos tantos...

Te respondo con este hilo de un tipo bronco pero con algunos muy buenos y certeros hilos:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/politica/373364-defecto-de-espanoles-personalismo.html


> La reseña procede de una entrevista a Javier Cremades, candidato a presidir el Colegio de Abogados de Madrid, donde hace una crítica a Gallardón. Solo extraigo este párrafo tan elocuente, aunque nos aleje del asunto que trata Cremades.
> 
> (...) como ejemplo a Francia donde "con casi un 40% más de población hay casi la mitad de litigios y abogados, o Japón, donde la población triplica la nuestra, hay sólo 2.000 abogados en todo el país". En este sentido ha dicho que "la litigiosidad tiene que ver mucho con la cultura para resolver las disputas entre personas".
> 
> ...





Scenter dijo:


> Soy un español que no se arrastra como lo hace el 85% de los españolitos que se creen muy machos.
> 
> Así que si, eso es exactamente es lo que estoy diciendo. ¿Tienes algo para desmentirlo?


----------



## Bernaldo (17 Feb 2018)

a ver, tontolaba, si sabes leer lee... y si no vete a patalear a un patio.

hasta que no madures no te vas a ganar el respeto de las mujeres, son auténticas detectoras de fortaleza en un hombre.

mameluco... ::



Scenter dijo:


> Que me desmientas lo que dicho y no me vengas con tus pajas mentales.


----------



## Rob1984 (17 Feb 2018)

Scenter dijo:


> Vamos, que no tienes una mierda y te dedicas a trolear para ver si te puedes salir por la tangente.
> 
> Pues nada, buen día, Casanova.
> 
> ...



No le hagas ni puto caso, Bernaldo no es más que un Glaster versión hispachista que se dedica a enmierdar los hilos con su chovinismo y su fanatismo religioso.... 

Después de la paliza dialéctica que os dió Arrekarrallo no se como todavia no teneis verguenza de resubir este hilo...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Feb 2018)

ñordicucks serian mandados a campos de concentración bajo supuesto regimen jario pero gobernado realmente por mediterraneo-alpinos por no ser jarios con pedigri, ¿sindrome de estokolmo? ienso:


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Feb 2018)

Ariki, tú yo y los genetistas, sabemos que el núcleo de Europa está en la franja cantabrico-aquitana.

Así lo impusieron clima, geografía y geología.

Los filo-ñordos solo son trolles que intentan minar con agitación racial. Los nórdicos solo son una parte más bien minoritaria, ni mejor ni peor, de la composición étnica española.

Ni se les discriminará ni se les pondrá en ningún limbo de privilegios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (28 Feb 2018)

En mi opinion las filas de las ñordicuck y endofobos del estilo estan alimentados por una condicion genetica en la que han coagulado una variedad de alelos defectuosos en un unico individuo otorgandole la condición de infraser. Vamos que están tarados.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Ariki, tú yo y los genetistas, sabemos que el núcleo de Europa está en la franja cantabrico-aquitana.
> 
> Así lo impusieron clima, geografía y geología.
> 
> ...


----------



## GuidoVonList (1 Mar 2018)

También tenéis que tener en cuenta los hispanistas que vosotros confundís nordicismo con identitarismo racial a secas... Aquí se suele defender el sustrato celtíbero y godo de España, cosa que no consideraría nordicismo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Mar 2018)

No es una confusión, es un hecho, no existe ninguna reivindicación identitaria celtiberica que no sea a la luz reflejada que parte de la figura del nordico. Fijese en el celebre Germania vs Bereberia de Jose Antonio. Es decir, en todo caso está por hacerse.
Todo ello no es sino una manifestación mas de la endofobia en la que se ha sumido España de parte de la helite hintelectual de nuevo cuño borbonico, siguiendo la agenda oculta del XVIII desEspañolizarla para lograr la unión de las dos coronas (francesa y española). Para ello la leyenda negra venia muy bien, puesto que servia para desEspañolizar españa. Geopolitica ienso:



GuidoVonList dijo:


> También tenéis que tener en cuenta los hispanistas que vosotros confundís nordicismo con identitarismo racial a secas... Aquí se suele defender el sustrato celtíbero y godo de España, cosa que no consideraría nordicismo.


----------



## my-space (1 Mar 2018)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> También tenéis que tener en cuenta los hispanistas que vosotros confundís nordicismo con identitarismo racial a secas... Aquí se suele defender el sustrato celtíbero y godo de España, cosa que no consideraría nordicismo.



Como para no igualarlos. El identitarismo racial, lleva automáticamente al nordicismo, o a una superioridad de una variedad racial concreta sobre las demás.

La mayoría de clasificaciones raciales de los blancos, pone a los nórdicos en la cima.

Tú mismo al hablar del sustrato celtíbero y godo, estás en cierto modo ensalzando la parte nórdica española, como siempre se hace. Nadie saca pecho por los iberos o los fenicios.


----------



## Renato (1 Mar 2018)

my-space dijo:


> Tú mismo al hablar del sustrato celtíbero y godo, estás en cierto modo ensalzando la parte nórdica española, como siempre se hace. Nadie saca pecho por los iberos o los fenicios.



Ni por los gitanos. Los nordisistas son unos pinches.


----------



## Gorguera (1 Mar 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No es una confusión, es un hecho, no existe ninguna reivindicación identitaria celtiberica que no sea a la luz reflejada que parte de la figura del nordico. Fijese en el celebre Germania vs Bereberia de Jose Antonio. Es decir, en todo caso está por hacerse.
> Todo ello no es sino una manifestación mas de la endofobia en la que se ha sumido España de parte de la helite hintelectual de nuevo cuño borbonico, siguiendo la agenda oculta del XVIII desEspañolizarla para lograr la unión de las dos coronas (francesa y española). Para ello la leyenda negra venia muy bien, puesto que servia para desEspañolizar españa. Geopolitica ienso:



Jose Antonio Primo de Rivera era un endófobo, ya lo que me quedaba por oir, cuando creía que el record de disparates estaba logrado, me vuelvo a sorprender.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Mar 2018)

Mucho mayor que la endofobia de indole intelectual de Jose Antonio hacia españa, era el corazón con el que amaba al pueblo Español.



Gorguera dijo:


> Jose Antonio Primo de Rivera era un endófobo, ya lo que me quedaba por oir, cuando creía que el record de disparates estaba logrado, me vuelvo a sorprender.


----------



## my-space (1 Mar 2018)

Renato dijo:


> Ni por los gitanos. Los nordisistas son unos pinches.



Ni por los gitanos, exactamente. Lo que no sé es a qué viene ese tono imitando a un sudamericano.


----------



## rondo (1 Mar 2018)

Bujix dijo:


> ¿Pero tú qué dices del MACHO IBÉRICO? Pero si te tendrías que poner de pie cada vez que dijeras la palabra ESPAÑOL, que es que no tenéis ni idea de vuestra historia, de vuestra genética ni de vuestra raza. Que un macho ibérico es el macho por excelencia. Se llame Raúl, Iker, Pepe o Jordi para su desgracia. Que es un ESPAÑOL.
> Insisto en lo que he dicho antes.
> Que tú seas un LAMETACONES (me vas a perdonar, pero es lo que parece) de las "diosas eslavas" de 100kg en canal no las convierte ni en mejores genéticamente que las mediterráneas, ni en más guapas, ni en más pequeñas y menos vulnerables a las enfermedades que tienen las nórdicas por grandotas de manual.
> Yo no defiendo una mezcla racial. Lo que yo digo es que los amantes del nordicismo vivís en una órbita de la irrealidad tan irreal que no os dáis cuenta de que los únicos que os creéis el cuento de la pureza racial nordicista sois vosotros. TODAS las nórdicas se pirran por un rabako negrazo, porque va en sus genes lo del cuck. Todos los nórdicos encierran un cuck dentro por el sentido de inferioridad genética que tienen. Pero todos o la gran mayoría.
> ...



Pero que dices,si las españolas cada vez se juntan mas con negros o moros,donde hay mas mulatos em España o Polonia?las españolas son insoportables,Gritonas,feminazis,empoderadas,bordes,creídas,bastas


----------



## GuidoVonList (1 Mar 2018)

my-space dijo:


> Como para no igualarlos. El identitarismo racial, lleva automáticamente al nordicismo, o a una superioridad de una variedad racial concreta sobre las demás.
> 
> La mayoría de clasificaciones raciales de los blancos, pone a los nórdicos en la cima.
> 
> Tú mismo al hablar del sustrato celtíbero y godo, estás en cierto modo ensalzando la parte nórdica española, como siempre se hace. Nadie saca pecho por los iberos o los fenicios.



Los iberos si que los incluyo, de ahí que haya dicho Celtíbero, pero vamos, si prefieres: Iberos, celtas y godos. Los fenicios fueron meros colonos mercantiles cuyo rastro es casi tan escaso como el que dejaron los jonios. No forman parte del grueso.

Por otro lado, el racismo de los siglos pasados eran nordicista básicamente porque allí surgió. Tampoco creo que sea como dices tú, de que conlleve al nordicismo porque sí.

---------- Post added 01-mar-2018 at 10:05 ----------




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No es una confusión, es un hecho, no existe ninguna reivindicación identitaria celtiberica que no sea a la luz reflejada que parte de la figura del nordico. Fijese en el celebre Germania vs Bereberia de Jose Antonio. Es decir, en todo caso está por hacerse.
> Todo ello no es sino una manifestación mas de la endofobia en la que se ha sumido España de parte de la helite hintelectual de nuevo cuño borbonico, siguiendo la agenda oculta del XVIII desEspañolizarla para lograr la unión de las dos coronas (francesa y española). Para ello la leyenda negra venia muy bien, puesto que servia para desEspañolizar españa. Geopolitica ienso:



Acaso los godos no fueron piedra angular de hispania? y en la edad media todo bien nacido se decía descendiente de los mismos. ¿Cuál es el problema de sentirse heredero de esa tradición?

Y si defender la tradición goda, celta e ibera es nordicismo y anti español, quienes son los españoles? Negros, gitanos y amerindios?


----------



## Gorguera (1 Mar 2018)

GuidoVonList dijo:


> Acaso los godos no fueron piedra angular de hispania? y en la edad media todo bien nacido se decía descendiente de los mismos. ¿Cuál es el problema de sentirse heredero de esa tradición?



Ese es el problema... que los godos hayan sido piedra angular en la fundación de España como reino es algo que no sienta bien al hezpanchista promedio, más que otra cosa, porque a los godos se les atribuye un origen en el mar báltico, y por muy católicos que fuesen al convertirse, el origen norteño les duele como un hierro ardiendo en el cachete del culo.

No es ni mejor, ni peor que si los godos hubiesen sido una tribu ibérica autóctona: es mera y simple historia. Pero la blondofobia enfermiza es lo que tiene



GuidoVonList dijo:


> Y si defender la tradición goda, celta e ibera es nordicismo y anti español, quienes son los españoles? Negros, gitanos y amerindios?



Algo así, jajajaja, a esta gente les gusta porque con ellos pueden hacer "bulto", aunque no tengan una mierda que ver con los españoles.


----------



## BGA (1 Mar 2018)

Imaginen un conflicto en el que tuviéramos que luchar codo con codo con suecos y alemanes o soldados de algún país hispanoamericano... ¿a quién querrías de compañero?. ¿Quién crees que sería capaz de tomarte como un aliado con más espontaneidad?.

Hay quien dice que uno es lo que ven los demás. Es cierto pero no es menos cierto que los demás te ven como te ves a tí mismo. Quedarse en la primera parte de la "reflexión" es como asumir que cada uno depende exclusivamente de las proyecciones que otros hagan de uno. Esto no puede ser sano... Y esto es justamente lo que andan buscando los ñordicistas: el reconocimiento de que son iguales a ellos, los "nórdicos pata helada" y nunca se les pasó por la cabeza valorarlos por la similitud que ellos muestran respecto a nosotros.

En el fondo no es más que un colonialismo racial adecuadamente presentado por el cine de "jolibuz"... Ahí es nada. Nórdicos antisemitas que se tragan de parte a parte esas sutilezas del cine hecho y pensado por semitas.

El "ñórdicus" tiene espíritu de satélite, de asteroide contento de orbitar entorno a los soles rubios. Siente por sus soles una atracción más que física, metafísica, mientras esos soles no les necesitan para nada. Alguna condescendencia si ha lugar y con eso, el ñórdicus se siente satisfecho y congraciado con su mala suerte.

Rara mezcla de materialismo romántico es esa, vive Dios.

¿Se imaginan a un "tercio" pidiendo firmas o selfies a las tropas herejes suecas?.

Mare mía. Hay algo "monosexual" en todo ésto.


----------



## GuidoVonList (1 Mar 2018)

Gorguera dijo:


> Ese es el problema... que los godos hayan sido piedra angular en la fundación de España como reino es algo que no sienta bien al hezpanchista promedio, más que otra cosa, porque a los godos se les atribuye un origen en el mar báltico, y por muy católicos que fuesen al convertirse, el origen norteño les duele como un hierro ardiendo en el cachete del culo.
> 
> No es ni mejor, ni peor que si los godos hubiesen sido una tribu ibérica autóctona: es mera y simple historia. Pero la blondofobia enfermiza es lo que tiene
> 
> ...



Pero si es que encima fueron los godos los que fueron al fin y al cabo promotores de ese imperio español...:: Es un puto sin sentido.


----------



## Cesare$pada (1 Mar 2018)

> Ese es el problema... que los godos hayan sido piedra angular en la fundación de España como reino es algo que no sienta bien al hezpanchista promedio, más que otra cosa, porque a los godos se les atribuye un origen en el mar báltico, y por muy católicos que fuesen al convertirse, el origen norteño les duele como un hierro ardiendo en el cachete del culo.



Eso es porque esos hispanistas tienen referentes dudosamente católicos o directamente ateos. La importancia del reino godo es inmensa, entre otras cosas porque supone que España era antes, bastante antes que los reinos y regiones devenidos en autonotaifas.


----------



## BGA (1 Mar 2018)

malkavian dijo:


> Prefiero tener mil veces a un alemán a mi lado en el campo de batalla que a una rata traicionera de medellín por mucho que hable mi idioma.



Los nórdicos son todos Odín y los sudamericanos son todos pandilleros...

Historia de PERUANOS de Paracaidismo del Ejército Español - YouTube


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Mar 2018)

Vuestro problema es que aclamais a los Godos no por ser parte intrinseca de Hispania y aportar una unidad territorial tras la caida de Roma importante, sino porque son de Origen Nordico. Vosotros os mirais en el espejo de la literatura supremacista nordica y os la comeis entera, y os decis _Estoy acomplejado por ser un infraser pero dado que a España llegaron 200.000 VGodos me lo flipo pensando que soy uno de ellos._ O te has creido que nos hemos caido de un guindo?

No se decia bien nacidos, se decia Cristianos Viejos. 

¿De que tradición fablas? de la pagana :XX:, Reino Cristiano men.



GuidoVonList dijo:


> Acaso los godos no fueron piedra angular de hispania? y en la edad media todo bien nacido se decía descendiente de los mismos. ¿Cuál es el problema de sentirse heredero de esa tradición?
> 
> Y si defender la tradición goda, celta e ibera es nordicismo y anti español, quienes son los españoles? Negros, gitanos y amerindios?





---------- Post added 01-mar-2018 at 22:08 ----------

A mi los godos me parecen muy bien pero cuando el ñordicismo los aclama por ser nordicos namas es porque se han comido entera la literatura supremacista anglosajona de sometimiento mundial. Es lo que hay, lo que pasa es que falta sesera para comprenderlo.
Ahora, decir que los Godos levantaron España es como decir que los mongoles levantaron China, fue una sustitución de las elites sobre un sustrato poblacional que ya estaba conformado como civilización. 



Los_Liadora dijo:


> Siendo español, yo me considero celta atlantico, racialmente asi que tiro hacia lo nordico, sino tiras hacia lo nórdico que es lo que hay al otro lado....
> 
> Pensadlo bien, teneis a rubios o pelirojos de ojos claros a un lado y a marrones al otro lado.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Mar 2018)

El elemento nórdico es uno más de los que conforman la amalgama española. Odiarlo sería absurdo, tirar contra nuestro propio tejado. Tan absurdo como el nordicismo que lo pretende sublimar.

Por más que tipos como Ortega i Gasset los despreciara y acusara de pueblo decadente causante de la supuesta falta de vertebración nacional española, yo no me avergüenzo de esa parte de mi legado que es el componente godo. No tengo por qué.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Mar 2018)

No hay que irse a las trincheras de guerra, en España tenemos a los cuatro costados infraseres xenofilos tirando granadas contra la moral de la patria; ya sean afrancesados, anglofilos, ñordicucks, paganatas, putinianos ect. En cualquier gobierno no lumpenizado serian detectados y purgados. Imaginate en la China del Partido Comunista un solo perrodista tirando mierda sobre su historia, diciendo que la sangre mongola o manchu que corre por sus venas sera la redentora de sus desgracias actuales, que es superior y que el Han es un marronido. Lo desintegran, porque es una patria que sabe lo que se hace y tienen psiquiatricos para meter a los tarados. 



BGA dijo:


> Imaginen un conflicto en el que tuviéramos que luchar codo con codo con suecos y alemanes o soldados de algún país hispanoamericano... ¿a quién querrías de compañero?. ¿Quién crees que sería capaz de tomarte como un aliado con más espontaneidad?.
> 
> Hay quien dice que uno es lo que ven los demás. Es cierto pero no es menos cierto que los demás te ven como te ves a tí mismo. Quedarse en la primera parte de la "reflexión" es como asumir que cada uno depende exclusivamente de las proyecciones que otros hagan de uno. Esto no puede ser sano... Y esto es justamente lo que andan buscando los ñordicistas: el reconocimiento de que son iguales a ellos, los "nórdicos pata helada" y nunca se les pasó por la cabeza valorarlos por la similitud que ellos muestran respecto a nosotros.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Mar 2018)

Bueno, pues para quien le interese ya está abierto un hilo con un vídeo muy interesante, haced el favor de verlo:

¿por qué digo que, por ejemplo, este realista quiteño es de los míos? (y no, por ejemplo, cualquier traidor ibérico)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Mar 2018)

para poner enlaces directamente a burbuja quitale el www. en la direccion 



Bernaldo dijo:


> Bueno, pues para quien le interese ya está abierto un hilo con un vídeo muy interesante, haced el favor de verlo:
> 
> ¿por qué digo que, por ejemplo, este realista quiteño es de los míos? (y no, por ejemplo, cualquier traidor ibérico) - Buscar con Google


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Mar 2018)

qué pasa con los afotos? cuál es el nuevo truco?



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> para poner enlaces directamente a burbuja quitale el www. en la direccion


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Mar 2018)

para meter imagenes utiliza el icono Insertar Imagen del menu de escribir habanzado o escribes









Bernaldo dijo:


> ... con las fotos lo mismo?
> 
> pruebo a ver:
> 
> cruz de borgoña - Buscar con Google


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Mar 2018)

para meter vidreos del youtube utiliza
[YOUTUBE]pones aqui la direccion[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Mar 2018)

Ariki, hasta ahora siempre me funcionaban los enlaces... pero ya no va. Solo lo he conseguido con los vídeos. Pero con las imágenes se me resiste...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Mar 2018)

jojojo eso es linea y bingo



BGA dijo:


> El "ñórdicus" tiene espíritu de satélite, de asteroide contento de orbitar entorno a los soles rubios. Siente por sus soles una atracción más que física, metafísica, mientras esos soles no les necesitan para nada. Alguna condescendencia si ha lugar y con eso, el ñórdicus se siente satisfecho y congraciado con su mala suerte.
> 
> Rara mezcla de materialismo romántico es esa, vive Dios.
> 
> ¿Se imaginan a un "tercio" pidiendo firmas o selfies a las tropas herejes suecas?.





---------- Post added 01-mar-2018 at 22:45 ----------

pega la direccion y aver si lo puedo poder, si lo pongo simplemente dale a responder mensaje que te aparecera el codigo que he empleado, por ejemplo aca pongo uno:









Bernaldo dijo:


> Ariki, hasta ahora siempre me funcionaban los enlaces... pero ya no va. Solo lo he conseguido con los vídeos. Pero con las imágenes se me resiste...


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Mar 2018)

Grandes aportes del hombre-rana... croak, croak, :vomito:

que se caracteriza por un alias no trolleable, ofcors.





Spoiler






Arrekarallo dijo:


> Son nics bastante trolleables:
> 
> El friki fumau
> El arlequín miau
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Mar 2018)

ninguno de ellos cristaliza el acierto en el sumo grado en el que lo hace anglopapagayo



Arrekarallo dijo:


> Son nics bastante trolleables:
> 
> El friki fumau
> El arlequín miau
> ...


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Mar 2018)

A mí mólame el de Arrekipayo, pero desde luego da para enciclopedia. ::



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ninguno de ellos cristaliza el acierto en el sumo grado en el que lo hace anglopapagayo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Mar 2018)

arrekatarro


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Mar 2018)

R-Karallo-2D2-D-Frente. 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> arrekatarro


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Mar 2018)

doble combo ñordicuck + afrancesamiento

Järl lê cagarro


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Mar 2018)

nórdico rojo ante tó... ahí con dos deos de frente









El Ariki Mau dijo:


> doble combo ñordicuck + afrancesamiento
> 
> Järl lê cagarro


----------



## El Ariki Mau (1 Mar 2018)

arreValgarro


----------



## beke (2 Mar 2018)

Parecéis retrasados. De vosotros, los inteligentes, esperamos un debate civilizado.


----------



## _Random_ (2 Mar 2018)

Enésimo hilo donde Berrea y anda, el Arrikitáun táun táun, Boludo-vico, el que ilustra los cuernacos de toro que tiene con su escanciador de sidra altiplanense, y el resto de la tropa goofy, son machacados sin piedad por foreros de bien. Ya ni me acordaba de este hilo. Y van y lo resucitan como quieren resucitar el Siglo de Oro en versión derroída, con los Güilson emulando las peleas de espadachines a cada esquina... ::

A esta peña se la conoce por sus flaquezas sexuales. Son pseudo-castrados cuya represión ha aterrizado en ponerse cachondos por ser dominados a manos de ecuatas beatas (ya sea el mito de la pornochacha ahora predominantemente amerindia, la única inmigrante que conocen, o bien el de los negros cuyos rabos han alabado en este mismo foro no hace tanto). Una II rebelión de Túpac Amaru pero en suelo español es lo que más les entusiasmaría. Son como los depravados eurócratas sin un sólo hijo, que están reproduciendo en Europa el escenario de una fantasía pornográfica cuckold consentida o no.

Estos son los que te cuentan que la España previa a la Cruz era un erial cochambroso para a los cinco minutos decirte que es hija de la (pagana) Roma, y que por ende es la leche que se use ese título pomposo para justificar que nuestros jóvenes, se desangrasen y arruinasen, en cargarse a los mismos nórdicos cuya fisionomía está en el niño y la virgen a la que adoran. Son epilépticamente contradictorios, hablan en bucle, no tienen ni carajillo y medio de interés histórico real por su propio país, y encima se marcan un "Los eruditos a la violeta" cada 2x3 a ver si así dan el pego.

Lo único que hacen bien es thankearse y citarse entre ellos para reírse las gracias aunque estén cagando rabia, igual que cuando un progre del "mundo de la cultura" se ríe bien en alto y forzosamente de un "facha": no se ríe con sinceridad, sino desde la malicia y del ardor de decir "a ver si aprendéis y tomad nota de una vez, inferiores proles que empezáis a ignorarnos". Apestan a trauma.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Mar 2018)

a seguir chupando palanganerillos..:fiufiu:




Spoiler






Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> Enésimo hilo donde Berrea y anda, el Arrikitáun táun táun, Boludo-vico, el que ilustra los cuernacos de toro que tiene con su escanciador de sidra altiplanense, y el resto de la tropa goofy, son machacados sin piedad por foreros de bien. Ya ni me acordaba de este hilo. Y van y lo resucitan como quieren resucitar el Siglo de Oro en versión derroída, con los Güilson emulando las peleas de espadachines a cada esquina... ::
> 
> A esta peña se la conoce por sus flaquezas sexuales. Son pseudo-castrados cuya represión ha aterrizado en ponerse cachondos por ser dominados a manos de ecuatas beatas (ya sea el mito de la pornochacha ahora predominantemente amerindia, la única inmigrante que conocen, o bien el de los negros cuyos rabos han alabado en este mismo foro no hace tanto). Una II rebelión de Túpac Amaru pero en suelo español es lo que más les entusiasmaría. Son como los depravados eurócratas sin un sólo hijo, que están reproduciendo en Europa el escenario de una fantasía pornográfica cuckold consentida o no.
> 
> ...


----------



## sacudidor (2 Mar 2018)

El asunto y el fenómeno es el siguiente; a ver si os entra en la mollera a nordicistas y a los guardianes de la esencia de la raza.

Si un hombre blanco por lo el motivo que sea; porque le gusten las morenas; porque prefiera las ecuatorianas; porque le gusten otros rasgos mas exóticios, porque le guste otro carácter...etc; no se juntará con una blanca, es libre de hacer lo que le salga de los cojones. Ya estará pervirtiendo la raza.
E incluso suponiendo que un hombre es un nordicista convencido, si por cualquier tipo de circustancia ve que no se puede juntar con una blanca como Dios manda, se acabará juntando con una más amorronada y su descendencia ya será algo diferente. Si no ¿que creéis que debería hacer este hombre?¿renunciar a cualquier mujer del mundo por su ideologia racista que se lo impedie y pasarse a un celibato forzado y comerse los mocos?. Pues no, se juntara con cualquier mujer sin mirar el tipo de raza; la cabra tirará al monte sin mirar el color de la hembra; que es lo que le ha pasado al hombre en toda su historia en cualquier momento, por eso ha habido mestizaje y lo seguirá habiendo.

Cualquier doctrina racista tiene que acabar por propia naturaleza en sistema totalitario, para que no sea que algún hombre le dé por juntarse con una que se sale de las coordenadas blancas.

Y da igual lo blanco o no que muchos seáis o supongais que sois, la mayoría sois seres bastardos impíos fruto de algún que otro tipo de mestizaje de alguien que no le dió la gana aparearse con otra mas blanca.

*El nordicismo es la pura castración del hombre*, que ha de renunciar a cualquier hembra humana que no se ajuste a las coordenadas raciales para conservar la raza.


----------



## GuidoVonList (2 Mar 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Vuestro problema es que aclamais a los Godos no por ser parte intrinseca de Hispania y aportar una unidad territorial tras la caida de Roma importante, sino porque son de Origen Nordico. Vosotros os mirais en el espejo de la literatura supremacista nordica y os la comeis entera, y os decis _Estoy acomplejado por ser un infraser pero dado que a España llegaron 200.000 VGodos me lo flipo pensando que soy uno de ellos._ O te has creido que nos hemos caido de un guindo?
> 
> No se decia bien nacidos, se decia Cristianos Viejos.
> 
> ...




Hombre ancestralmente, mis antepasados eran o bien vascos unos o bien de los campos góticos (donde se concentraron esos 200.000) que dicho sea de paso no era un despreciable número teniendo en cuenta la población de la época y lo mucho que se multiplicaron con respecto al resto.

Los análisis también dicen que el padre de mi padre de mi padre... era del subclade frisón. Pero vamos, todo esto me da un poco más igual. Depende de la temporalidad podemos decir que cualquier cosa no es "española", o incluso que mi padre ancestral era un "inmigrante" también. Yo nunca he defendido el nordicismo por aquí, básicamente porque me importa una mierda, así que no entiendo que salgas por ahí.

Y sí, los visigodos formaron España y lo de cristiano viejo es cierto (mis ancestros), pero no menos cierto es lo del origen godo.


----------



## sacudidor (2 Mar 2018)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Una aclaración: los traicionautistas llaman 'nordicista' a quien se niega a ningunear el factor raza y a quien se niega a asumir el dogma igualitario.



Nadie niega el factor raza, lo que pasa que algunos por vuestro discurso parece que rechazariais cualquier jamona morenaza por no ser lo bastante aria; panda de maricones.


----------



## _Random_ (2 Mar 2018)

Esperaos, que ahora quienes pujan por una teocracia se rasgan las vestiduras por un "totalitarismo racista" ::, cuando nunca ha sido necesario lo primero para acercar el segundo, aflora naturalmente porque nos es innato, va a existir siempre, y a no ser que lo ocultes inhibiendo la oxitocina o bajo capas culturales-educativas forzosas, no lo erradicas. Fíjate si tendré razón en el tema sexual que el último argumento estrella es follar por follar, que cualquier agujero es trinchera, y que hay que olvidarse de propósitos fríos, trascendentes y en suma futuroplacistas por capricho del calentón que llevemos.

Así ha acabado "la Hispanidad menor". De idearse como un revival edénico para los hijos de Jafet o "europeos destinados a dominar el mundo", a ser una Sodoma del tres al cuarto donde ninguno de los hezpanchistas aquí reunidos da ejemplo yéndose a vivir allí. La Favela extendiéndose siniestramente como una mala hierba, hedonismo por frontera (por eso allí casa tan mal el securrio y rígido Islam, porque son un extremo contrario de viva la pepa y me peto a mi prima de 12 tras hincharme a jaco porque sí, no porque los brandons y las jennis sean ningún baluarte de tradición), la mayor inseguridad de toda la Tierra (ahí sí que se lo pasaría como un enano AynRandiano2), sincretismo bizarro adorando a Cristo, a Pachamama y a la Santa Muerte entre loas a corruptos militronchos en forma de pajarito, idiocracia como normalidad, y en definitiva suciedad, fealdad, declive. La demigrancia hecha países.

No se trata de mariconería, se trata de tener buen gusto. Sentirse atraído por cualquier mujer incluyendo tanta shurmana hezpiritual, no está tan lejos de acabar conformándose con una vagina de plástico, que es en el fondo lo que auguro para muchos de los presentes de este hilo. Taluec.


----------



## sacudidor (2 Mar 2018)

Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> Esperaos, que ahora quienes pujan por una teocracia se rasgan las vestiduras por un "totalitarismo racista" ::, cuando nunca ha sido necesario lo primero para acercar el segundo, aflora naturalmente porque nos es innato, va a existir siempre, y a no ser que lo ocultes inhibiendo la oxitocina o bajo capas culturales-educativas forzosas, no lo erradicas. Fíjate si tendré razón en el tema sexual que el último argumento estrella es follar por follar, que cualquier agujero es trinchera, y que hay que olvidarse de propósitos fríos, trascendentes y en suma futuroplacistas por capricho del calentón que llevemos.
> 
> Así ha acabado "la Hispanidad menor". De idearse como un revival edénico para los hijos de Jafet o "europeos destinados a dominar el mundo", a ser una Sodoma del tres al cuarto donde ninguno de los hezpanchistas aquí reunidos da ejemplo yéndose a vivir allí. La Favela extendiéndose siniestramente como una mala hierba, hedonismo por frontera (por eso allí casa tan mal el securrio y rígido Islam, porque son un extremo contrario de viva la pepa y me peto a mi prima de 12 tras hincharme a jaco porque sí, no porque los brandons y las jennis sean ningún baluarte de tradición), la mayor inseguridad de toda la Tierra (ahí sí que se lo pasaría como un enano AynRandiano2), sincretismo bizarro adorando a Cristo, a Pachamama y a la Santa Muerte entre loas a corruptos militronchos en forma de pajarito, idiocracia como normalidad, y en definitiva suciedad, fealdad, declive. La demigrancia hecha países.
> 
> No se trata de mariconería, se trata de tener buen gusto. Sentirse atraído por cualquier mujer incluyendo tanta shurmana hezpiritual, no está tan lejos de acabar conformándose con una vagina de plástico, que es en el fondo lo que auguro para muchos de los presentes de este hilo. Taluec.



:XX::XX::XX:

Me reafirmo en lo que digo; que cualquier agujero es trinchera y que dos tetas tiran mas que dos carretas, y mucho mas que tiran que vuestros fantasmas de walkirias arias que la mayoría de nordicistas ni habéis catado y mucho más que las pajas que os hacéis -pero las pajas literales- cuando veis una foto de Ivan Drago como ideal nordico.


En cuanto a America Latina y su mestizaje, se produjo por el simple hecho de que los españoles como buenos hombres no se resistieron a sus instintos -no como los maricones que sois vosotros- y se trajinaron a las indias; a diferencia de los colonos ingleses que se trajeron a sus mujeres de Europa, que si no, hubieran hecho lo mismo que los españoles con las sioux, arapahoes o con cualquier conejo de pelo azabache que pasara por ahí.


----------



## BGA (2 Mar 2018)

No se cansan de insinuar (decir para los despistados) que cuando no estás COMPLETAMENTE de acuerdo con sus posturas racistas, es que estás COMPLETAMENTE en desacuerdo con algunas cuestiones que más que propias de su ideología, lo son del sentido común. ¿Hay alguien que esté en contra de que su descendencia se le parezca? ¿Alguien duda, sin embargo, que si sus genes son recesivos y mezclados con otros dominantes, el parecido será menor e incluso habría que esperar a que el descendiente muestre su carácter para encontrar similitudes?.

Esa asignatura, la del sentido común, la tenemos todos de fábrica. No es necesario elaborar una "teoría" racial para convencernos, salvo que lo que se pretenda no sea "ilustrarnos" un poco más, sino contaminarnos con ideas que además son del todo ajenas, en tanto que racistas, a nuestra cultura española.

Volveréis a afirmar, como si no hubiéramos dado ninguna explicación al respecto, que "nosotros" lo que queremos es un sociedad cuanto más mestiza mejor. Y espero, que tras esa cadena de difamaciones, el personal que nos lee vaya tomando nota de cuáles con en realidad vuestras intenciones, que desde luego de contraste de ideas tiene poco y sí mucho de propaganda de las más grosera.


----------



## _Random_ (2 Mar 2018)

No sé cuanto te pondrá Lundgren, pero como ya han comentado por arriba, deja de proyectar sobre los demás :: Los españoles llegaron a las Américas tras meses de sequía sexual, sin acompañantes femeninas hasta años después, y frente a mujeres sin la moral europea de entonces: en esas condiciones se follaban hasta un mono, como efectivamente ocurrió. Una vez se asientan españolas se casan con todas ellas, porque en frío por lo que uno opta es por la calidad, no por cualquier agujero donde meterla. Sacudidor de sacudírtela tanto, será, porque vaya tela ::

Entre los ingleses (y posteriormente americanos) también hubo ciertos episodios de mezclas como los bastardos mulatos de Jefferson, pero vamos, que has venido a un foro mal indicado para predicar que es mejor montar un shithole que hacer de un país una potencia puntera como Estados Unidos. Y todo porque, "si no te follas a ese coño de ahí porque sí, porque es un coño, pierdes aceite para parar un tren", y es que tanto "¡creedme, soy muy macho!" y "¡follar con güendis mola cantidubi!" empieza a oler mal y peor. Si fueras la mitad de hombre de lo que crees ser, no necesitarías idealizar a las bigotudas ansiosas de buscar proveedor con el papito 24/7 en la boca. Toma nota, betilla :no:


----------



## sacudidor (2 Mar 2018)

Que sí, que si vosotros véis un nordico 100% ario os cuadrais y si os lo pide os poneis de culo y todo; es lo mínimo que puede hacer alguien que lleva mancillada su sangre con algun aporte semítico o negruzco vete tu a saber de donde.


----------



## BGA (2 Mar 2018)

Arrekarallo dijo:


> Todos los onvres a los que he escuchado decir eso en persona, eran maridines sumisos, pajilleros babosos, pagafanters y especímenes lamentables con abundancia de estrógenos. La mayoría además eran gordos, calvos y bajitos. Una proporción nada desdeñable incluso llevaba gafas :XX:
> 
> 
> Sacuckdidor nos trae la enésima edición del manido *"los españoles nos follamos a todo lo que se movía y tratamos bien a los indiesitos, por eso Letrinoamiérdica es un lugar tan cojonudo en la actualidad, a diferencia de Canadá y Estados Unidos gñé".*
> ...



Seguro. Estoy seguro. No proyecte... Ese lenguaje coloquial de chulo de barrio lo emplea usted con su gente... Ya me entiende

Y esto cómo va. ¿Si le dan razones vuelve sobre sus pasos como si no le hubieran dado ninguna?. Ya le digo, PROPAGANDA de la peor especie.

Por cierto, los cuadros del mestizaje tienen otra explicación bien distinta de la que quieren hacer suponer. No será porque no se les ha dicho que a ustedes les da igual. 

Y otra cosa. Clasificar los tipos raciales en plena ilustración tiene más de eso, de clasificación como pasatiempo de una élite ilustrada y con tiempo libre que de las connotaciones racistas que ustedes dan a suponer. Si me viene con que los indígenas tenían peores oportunidades, ya sabe usted que entre los indígenas de aquí mismo tampoco es que las puertas al cielo estuvieran muy abiertas ¿no?, O pretenderá confundir entre clasismo -y confianza, todo hay que decirlo- con el más burdo racismo supremacista como el que ustedes tienen por religión "científica".

Pretenden meter con calzador la idea de que España era tan racista como los seres de luz y me pregunto cuál es su propósito, si ganar adeptos a su causa entre nosotros "despertando" un instinto "natural" o lavar la cara a esas sociedades que presumen de altura moral y no son más que fachada y engreimiento.

¿Hubo mestizos en el gobierno de los Virreinatos?. Los hubo, desde bien pronto, seguramente desde antes de esas pinturas con que nos ilustra. Tiene eso algo que ver con otras costumbres foráneas que tanto aprecia?. Nada.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Mar 2018)

¿Y estos fricazos aspirantes a racistuelos son los de la ventana de Overtón en VOX? :XX:

Quién les verá intentando meterse de palanganeras para desmarronizar, desnegrizar, desgitanizar y despanchitizar a VOX. 

¿Por cierto, se sabe ya se han abierto ala sefardita en ese curioso partido?

Todo encajaría, me consta que hay más de un "lefardita" de estos en el hilo dándole al rollo nordicista.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Mar 2018)

Falsa dicótomia en forma de:

_admiras la composición racial nórdica
o
_admiras la composición racial marrón

De momento solo los ñordicuck tienen webs y costumbre de admirar fisionomías extranjeras, por lo tanto limiten el rango de su falsa dicotomia a los que necesitan admirar cierta composición etnica.



Jay Joe Joe Ju Jun Juni Junior dijo:


> [youtube]cmYOcuaDcZY[/youtube]





---------- Post added 02-mar-2018 at 20:44 ----------

Aver, aver, los celtas se supone que provienen de Georgia (hipotesis) y ninguno va diciendo que tenemos genes Georgianos, que provenimos de Georgia. Y eso es porque Georgia y los Georgianos no han elaborado una Ideologia Supremacista en donde lo no georgiano debe de ser sometido a su colonialismo estractivo. ¿puedes ver la diferencia?. Por lo tanto aunque la parte Celta de Hispania provenga de Georgia, esta tan asimilado a que somos nosotros mismos, Hispania, que no integramos nuestra Identidad Comunitaria a un PanGeorgianismo como si estuviéramos acomplejados de nuestra propia Hispania. Porque repito, georgia no da lustre ni brillo, no tiene una propaganda supremacista a su derredor.
El problema de los ñordicuck y en donde reside su demencia e cretinismo mental es que son incapaces de elaborar una apologia racial del CeltIbero por si mismo, por haber resistido a Roma durante 2 siglos, ect, ect. No, vuestra apologia racial la tomais prestada de los apologistas nordicos, y por eso pretendeis destilar de la Comunidad aquellos elementos que coinciden con estos apologistas, mientras demacrais el resto. Por eso con razón podeis ser considerados escoria traidora, apestados repletos de la pura esencia destilada del Cuck. ¿se entiende?




GuidoVonList dijo:


> Hombre ancestralmente, mis antepasados eran o bien vascos unos o bien de los campos góticos (donde se concentraron esos 200.000) que dicho sea de paso no era un despreciable número teniendo en cuenta la población de la época y lo mucho que se multiplicaron con respecto al resto.
> 
> Los análisis también dicen que el padre de mi padre de mi padre... era del subclade frisón. Pero vamos, todo esto me da un poco más igual. Depende de la temporalidad podemos decir que cualquier cosa no es "española", o incluso que mi padre ancestral era un "inmigrante" también. Yo nunca he defendido el nordicismo por aquí, básicamente porque me importa una mierda, así que no entiendo que salgas por ahí.
> 
> Y sí, los visigodos formaron España y lo de cristiano viejo es cierto (mis ancestros), pero no menos cierto es lo del origen godo.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Mar 2018)

Exacto, lo que les pasa a la mayoría de ellos es que han asumido teorías raciales que les impide una concepción global española sino que se han enquistado en la idea de superioridad de solo una parte del componente genético del pueblo español.

De ese modo su aspiración es, como seudocalvinistas, puritanos, a filtrar la "parte güena" y eliminar el resto. Retraerse a mensajes de algunos de estos pone claramente de manifiesto esta idea así que, imaginémonos el percal que se puede formar en grupos como el de los renatos donde solo es cuestión de tiempo que se establezcan partajes contra ciertos elementos a partir de las raras ideas de algunos de sus cabecillas. Llevan sembrada la discordia desde sus comienzos. Y eso, los liderzuelos lo saben de entrada. Asín que, a buen entendeor... :fiufiu:



Spoiler






El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Falsa dicótomia en forma de:
> 
> _admiras la composición racial nórdica
> o
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Mar 2018)

Ya lo dije, es la tipica sudversión moral contra un pais que quiere debilitarse, cosa para la que suelen contratar y pagarse agentes. Pero esta escoria tiene tan poco cerebro que no ven los 20cts de rigor por dar rienda suelta a su demencia antiEspañola, solo alguno de ellos.

Imaginate en China que un grupo de sucknormales se dedican a decir que tienen genes de los Mongoles y tienen webs con Mongoles y Coreanos señalando su aspecto superior. Dejando entrever que el Han es un marronido inferior. Semejante sudversión seria inaceptable y serian internados en el mas angosto de los zulos del mas hediondo de los sanatorios mentales. Y sabeis que es cierto. Porque son de facto agentes nocivos, quintacolumna.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Exacto, lo que les pasa a la mayoría de ellos es que han asumido teorías raciales que les impide una concepción global española sino que se han enquistado en la idea de superioridad de solo una parte del componente genético del pueblo español.
> 
> De ese modo su aspiración es, como seudocalvinistas, puritanos, a filtrar la "parte güena" y eliminar el resto. Retraerse a mensajes de algunos de estos pone claramente de manifiesto esta idea así que, imaginémonos el percal que se puede formar en grupos como el de los renatos donde solo es cuestión de tiempo que se establezcan partajes contra ciertos elementos a partir de las raras ideas de algunos de sus cabecillas. Llevan sembrada la discordia desde sus comienzos. Y eso, los liderzuelos lo saben de entrada. Asín que, a buen entendeor... :fiufiu:


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Mar 2018)

Por supuesto, esta mierda debe ser aniquilada por el bien de la salud nacional (barrido el discurso, me refiero, no las personas... faltaría más).



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ya lo dije, es la tipica sudversión moral contra un pais que quiere debilitarse, cosa para la que suelen contratar y pagarse agentes. Pero esta escoria tiene tan poco cerebro que no ven los 20cts de rigor por dar rienda suelta a su demencia antiEspañola, solo alguno de ellos.
> 
> Imaginate en China que un grupo de sucknormales se dedican a decir que tienen genes de los Mongoles y tienen webs con Mongoles y Coreanos señalando su aspecto superior. Dejando entrever que el Han es un marronido inferior. Semejante sudversión seria inaceptable y serian internados en el mas angosto de los zulos del mas hediondo de los sanatorios mentales. Y sabeis que es cierto. Porque son de facto agentes nocivos, quintacolumna.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Mar 2018)

Deben de ser tomados como agentes al servicio de la destrucción de España, que sirven a intereses extranjeros. Las cosas por su nombre.



Bernaldo dijo:


> Por supuesto, esta mierda debe ser aniquilada por el bien de la salud nacional (barrido el discurso, me refiero, no las personas... faltaría más).


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Mar 2018)

No tienen discurso contra el separatismo regional porque... en realidad no tienen discurso para España, sino para Europa.

De ahí que a la mayoría de ellos se la traiga al pairo el tema, lo tratan como una cuestión de tercer o cuarto rango.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Deben de ser tomados como agentes al servicio de la destrucción de España, que sirven a intereses extranjeros. Las cosas por su nombre.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Mar 2018)

El discurso para España es una limpieza étnica en la que todos los marronidos sean erradicados salvo ellos, que ellos son marronidos cucks guenos que obedecen fielmente al extranjero.



Bernaldo dijo:


> No tienen discurso contra el separatismo regional porque... en realidad no tienen discurso para España, sino para Europa.
> 
> De ahí que a la mayoría de ellos se la traiga al pairo el tema, lo tratan como una cuestión de tercer o cuarto rango.





---------- Post added 02-mar-2018 at 22:22 ----------

y me se olvida, plantar un arbusto para adoralo y ofrecerle ofrendas rituales vestidos con pieles de cabra


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Mar 2018)

jojojo... qué cabrón :XX:

que va, no se lo creen ni ellos... eso solo son fantasías de intoxicadores que no creen en ellas sino quizás, pobreschavales que no tienen culpa de un día haber recibido mala formación católica o, simplemente, pagan los platos rotos de unos padres que ni siquiera se dignaron a bautizarlos.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> [/COLOR]y me se olvida, plantar un arbusto para adoralo y ofrecerle ofrendas rituales vestidos con pieles de cabra


----------



## GuidoVonList (2 Mar 2018)

Lo de preocuparse por la raza y sangre es anglosajón no? Se ve que nuestra gloriosa España era más anglosajona de la cuenta pues.

Lo del antiracismo en el tradicionalismo es un fenómeno moderno sin duda. Los documentos oficiales históricos de nuestros mejores épocas así lo atestiguan...así que quizás ese antiracismo moderno no sea propiamente español...sino quizás anglosajón.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Mar 2018)

Hombre, si se preocuparan de la de la mayoría de españoles, que no es la nórdica... pues tendría un pase. Pero esto es ridículo, como dice el Ariki, solo es comprensible desde una planificación quintacolumnista.

Si yo fuera de un grupo de esos identitarios y en cuanto apareciera un flipao con mamonadas nordicistas no le corren a guantazos... pues trataría salir de ese antro.



GuidoVonList dijo:


> Lo de preocuparse por la raza y sangre es anglosajón no? Se ve que nuestra gloriosa España era más anglosajona de la cuenta pues.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Mar 2018)

de momento renato es mi secretaria oficial, pero trabaja de pena



Mulaaa dijo:


> Hostia macho, es subversión, de subvertir.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Mar 2018)

le da vergüenza por su resentimiento étnico hacia los norteños (que no nórdicos).



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> de momento renato es mi secretaria oficial, pero trabaja de pena


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Mar 2018)

Aver, ¿emplear la apologia racial de los nórdicos que es?



GuidoVonList dijo:


> Lo de preocuparse por la raza y sangre es anglosajón no? Se ve que nuestra gloriosa España era más anglosajona de la cuenta pues.





---------- Post added 02-mar-2018 at 22:55 ----------

Vosotros os aproximáis al estudio racial con las categorías heredadas de la apologia nordica, por eso soys ñordicucks. Racistas Españoles han existido, por ejemplo Sabino Arana y no se dedicaba a destilar la esencia superior germana u anglosajona de un sustrato podrido, sino que decia que el Vasco era un ser de luz superior en si mismo. No se si se pilla la diferencia bien.


----------



## GuidoVonList (2 Mar 2018)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Hombre, si se preocuparan de la de la mayoría de españoles, que no es la nórdica... pues tendría un pase. Pero esto es ridículo, como dice el Ariki, solo es comprensible desde una planificación quintacolumnista.
> 
> Si yo fuera de un grupo de esos identitarios y en cuanto apareciera un flipao con mamonadas nordicistas no le corren a guantazos... pues trataría salir de ese antro.



No, por lo que se consideraba español de bien y puro de sangre durante el imperio español, más o menos me preocupo por lo mismo. No hace falta ser nórdico...ya está bien de tanto humo...aquí nadie defiende esa chorrada.

Por otro lado, de la cuenca mediterránea, España es el país menos sureño. El ADN así lo demuestra, puntuando exactamente entre los franceses y los nor-italianos.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Mar 2018)

Católico. 

PD: Si no eres católico, carecerías de esa consideración en la España imperial.



GuidoVonList dijo:


> No, por lo que se consideraba *español de bien y puro de sangre* durante el imperio español, más o menos me preocupo por lo mismo. No hace falta ser nórdico...ya está bien de tanto humo...aquí nadie defiende esa chorrada.
> 
> Por otro lado, de la cuenca mediterránea, España es el país menos sureño. El ADN así lo demuestra, puntuando exactamente entre los franceses y los nor-italianos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Mar 2018)

¿como que nadie defiende que el nordico es superior y que españa debe de destilarse hacia ella eliminando el sustrato marronido? es decir eliminar todo aquello que no es ñordico rojo, ñordico azul. A ver, aver. Habla por ti y desmarcate de la ñordicucada porque järl lê cagarro, rob ci84 y demas ñordicucks asi lo sostienen. 



GuidoVonList dijo:


> No, por lo que se consideraba español de bien y puro de sangre durante el imperio español, más o menos me preocupo por lo mismo. No hace falta ser nórdico...ya está bien de tanto humo...aquí nadie defiende esa chorrada.
> 
> Por otro lado, de la cuenca mediterránea, España es el país menos sureño. El ADN así lo demuestra, puntuando exactamente entre los franceses y los nor-italianos.


----------



## GuidoVonList (2 Mar 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ¿como que nadie defiende que el nordico es superior y que españa debe de destilarse hacia ella eliminando el sustrato marronido? es decir eliminar todo aquello que no es ñordico rojo, ñordico azul. A ver, aver. Habla por ti y desmarcate de la ñordicucada porque järl lê cagarro, rob ci84 y demas ñordicucks asi lo sostienen.



Yo no creo en la teoría de nórdicos rojo, azules o lo que sea. Ni he defendido "nordificar" España jamás. He hablado de nuestra herencia "multicultural" pero siempre Europea, de pueblos sureños como los iberos, de pueblos celtas y de pueblos germánicos como los vándalos, suevos, alanos, godos, etc.

Lo que defiendo es depurar de inmigrantes no blancos. Fin. Me desmarco de eso si te hace falta que lo escriba. Pero tengo simpatía por Rob, diga lo que diga. Para mi no es un nordicista materialista al uso, es un racialista blanco a secas.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Mar 2018)

Eso, GuidovonList, desmárcate de la babosada nordicista y no te incluiremos en nuestras críticas.

Vale que muestres orgullo racial por el pueblo español, aquí lo que no se tolera es la sublimación de cualquier elemento racial español sobre el común. Y eso lo han hecho varias firmas en este foro, incluído el caudillete de los nordicistas, R-Ke-R-Carallo.


----------



## GuidoVonList (2 Mar 2018)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Católico.
> 
> PD: Si no eres católico, carecerías de esa consideración en la España imperial.



Me lo creo, y así lo ha sido desde siempre toda mi familia.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Mar 2018)

si tú no lo fueras... lo habrías echado todo a perder, tras muchos siglos.

espero no sea el caso.



GuidoVonList dijo:


> Me lo creo, y así lo ha sido desde siempre toda mi familia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (2 Mar 2018)

Claro, pero aqui no solo estamos hablando de una descripcion antropologica, que no tiene mas vuelta de hoja al ser un ambito academico. Aqui estamos hablando de una perniciosa ideologia supremacista ñordicuck, que no es sino una esquina más de la losa derrotista que derroe la moral de la patria.

Evidentemente el Hombre hace su vida en la comunidad y esta comunidad debe de tener una armonia de costumbres, y la inmigracion masiva que estamos viendo esta acabando con la comunidad, diluyendolo en el vacio de babel por intereses meramente neodarwinistas-capitalista-estatistas-$$$. De esto debe de ocuparse el Trono, siendo como es su responsabilidad la de velar por la prosperidad de la patria que Rigue, manteniendo con sabiduria la Paz en ella.



GuidoVonList dijo:


> Yo no creo en la teoría de nórdicos rojo, azules o lo que sea. Ni he defendido "nordificar" España jamás. He hablado de nuestra herencia "multicultural" pero siempre Europea, de pueblos sureños como los iberos, de pueblos celtas y de pueblos germánicos como los vándalos, suevos, alanos, godos, etc.
> 
> Lo que defiendo es depurar de inmigrantes no blancos. Fin. Me desmarco de eso si te hace falta que lo escriba. Pero tengo simpatía por Rob, diga lo que diga. Para mi no es un nordicista materialista al uso, es un racialista blanco a secas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Mar 2018)

espantada generalizada de ñordicucks que huyen al cobijo de las web supremacistas con fotos de de nórdicos como persiguiendo un queso colina abajo


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Mar 2018)

tu hilo, ya con más de cien páginas, está haciendo pupita en las filas de intoxicadores nordicistas.

Así que, ándele ándele y arriba arriba. 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> espantada generalizada de ñordicucks que huyen al cobijo de las web supremacistas con fotos de de nórdicos como persiguiendo un queso colina abajo


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Mar 2018)

jojo, primero los pinches jesuitas les robaron el cerebro y ahora estos pinches tradis les roban la ilusión de ser ñordicucks.



Bernaldo dijo:


> tu hilo, ya con más de cien páginas, está haciendo pupita en las filas de intoxicadores nordicistas.
> 
> Así que, ándele ándele y arriba arriba.


----------



## Bernaldo (3 Mar 2018)

pues el carlista Telmo podría ser paño de los llantos de las mari-nórdi-conas

PD: mira, por ejemplo este enlace a imagen no me sale, otros sí (lo pongo entre comillas para que lo veas:

"http://www.google.es/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjV-bjDoNDZAhXHI1AKHdcdAUQQjRx6BAgAEAY&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.eitb.eus%2Fes%2Ftelevision%2Fprogramas%2Fel-conquistador%2Fvideos%2Fdetalle%2F5337042%2Fvideo-telmo-aldaz-quadrasalcedo-caitan-samulu-el-conquis-14%2F&psig=AOvVaw2TV52U8SmPQCxyt39s3OIA&ust=1520169950298787"




El Ariki Mau dijo:


> jojo, primero los pinches jesuitas les robaron el cerebro y ahora estos pinches tradis les roban la ilusión de ser ñordicucks.


----------



## _Random_ (3 Mar 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> espantada generalizada de ñordicucks que huyen al cobijo de las web supremacistas con fotos de de nórdicos como persiguiendo un queso colina abajo



En verdad, y como ha comprobado sobradamente ya todo el foro, se os ha pateado más de lo que vuestras panchis cuidadoras podrían arreglar, sólo hay que ver esa herida en el ego que lleva a chuparos las pollas entre vosotros a base de citaros y repetir lo mismo durante páginas enteras sin entrar a rebatir realmente nada, evadiendo la realidad. Un cansinismo que ninguno de nosotros va a abordar porque en nuestra vida de no-jubiletas tenemos mejores cosas que hacer. Como ha hervido la sangre, permíteme imitarte y reciclar lo dicho:



Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> Enésimo hilo donde Berrea y anda, el Arrikitáun táun táun, Boludo-vico, el que ilustra los cuernacos de toro que tiene con su escanciador de sidra altiplanense, y el resto de la tropa goofy, son machacados sin piedad por foreros de bien. Ya ni me acordaba de este hilo. Y van y lo resucitan como quieren resucitar el Siglo de Oro en versión derroída, con los Güilson emulando las peleas de espadachines a cada esquina... ::
> 
> A esta peña se la conoce por sus flaquezas sexuales. Son pseudo-castrados cuya represión ha aterrizado en ponerse cachondos por ser dominados a manos de ecuatas beatas (ya sea el mito de la pornochacha ahora predominantemente amerindia, la única inmigrante que conocen, o bien el de los negros cuyos rabos han alabado en este mismo foro no hace tanto). Una II rebelión de Túpac Amaru pero en suelo español es lo que más les entusiasmaría. Son como los depravados eurócratas sin un sólo hijo, que están reproduciendo en Europa el escenario de una fantasía pornográfica cuckold consentida o no.
> 
> ...



 Taluec.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (3 Mar 2018)

Rebatir por ejemplo tu repetitiva apologia de genuflexion ante el nórdico como falsa dicotomia entre:



> _admiras la composición racial nórdica
> o
> _admiras la composición racial marrón
> 
> De momento solo los ñordicuck tienen webs y costumbre de admirar fisionomías extranjeras, por lo tanto limiten el rango de su falsa dicotomia a los que necesitan admirar cierta composición etnica.



jojojojojo mucha alegoria a relaciones homosesuales se leen en tus comentarios



Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> En verdad, y como ha comprobado sobradamente ya todo el foro, se os ha pateado más de lo que vuestras panchis cuidadoras podrían arreglar, sólo hay que ver esa herida en el ego que lleva a chuparos las pollas entre vosotros a base de citaros y repetir lo mismo durante páginas enteras sin entrar a rebatir realmente nada, evadiendo la realidad. Un cansinismo que ninguno de nosotros va a abordar porque en nuestra vida de no-jubiletas tenemos mejores cosas que hacer. Como ha hervido la sangre, permíteme imitarte y reciclar lo dicho:
> 
> 
> 
> Taluec.


----------



## BGA (4 Mar 2018)

Jay Joe Joe Junior Sabadú dijo:


> En verdad, y como ha comprobado sobradamente ya todo el foro, se os ha pateado más de lo que vuestras panchis cuidadoras podrían arreglar, sólo hay que ver esa herida en el ego que lleva a chuparos las pollas entre vosotros a base de citaros y repetir lo mismo durante páginas enteras sin entrar a rebatir realmente nada, evadiendo la realidad. Un cansinismo que ninguno de nosotros va a abordar porque en nuestra vida de no-jubiletas tenemos mejores cosas que hacer. Como ha hervido la sangre, permíteme imitarte y reciclar lo dicho:
> 
> 
> 
> Taluec.



De ilusiones también vive el hombre ñórdicus... De hecho, diría que solo vive de ilusiones... ¿Le molesta que nos apoyemos entre nosotros? ¿Le parece motivo para el escarnio?. Arregle su casa y luego si eso, hablamos... Bueno, intentarán seguir dando coces que para usted es como afirmar que las recibimos todas alternando mejillas....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (4 Mar 2018)

jojojo la irritación y gastreontiritis en el manicomio ñordicuck está agotando la reserva de antiacidos. Vemos como han iniciado una patetica ofensiva antiCristiana en el foro dada cuenta de la ridicula efigie de derroidos tarados xenofilos a la que han sido reducidos.


----------



## Bernaldo (4 Mar 2018)

Como si Sabath U no saliera habitualmente como toda una locaza a defender a su Circunciso Karallo del alma.

Eso sí, el tiempo que le echa a defender a Putin es algo verdaderamente digno de estudio... para un supuesto patriota español.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Mar 2018)

En rusia actualmente existe la esclavitud, literalmente hay pueblos en los que se tragan a los viajeros para ponerlos a currar. Alla, jai jou juaj juaj joi joy sa sa sa sa saba sabadu desarroyaria plenamente ese espiritu lacayo hacia el extranjero



Bernaldo dijo:


> Como si Sabath U no saliera habitualmente como toda una locaza a defender a su Circunciso Karallo del alma.
> 
> Eso sí, el tiempo que le echa a defender a Putin es algo verdaderamente digno de estudio... para un supuesto patriota español.


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Mar 2018)

no sabía eso, lo que sí sabía es que hay peonadas de húngaros trabajando en Austria y Alemania a precios de entre 6 euros la hora, así que imagínate el percal de los países que estos personajes nos ponen como salvaguarda de Europa.


El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En rusia actualmente existe la esclavitud, literalmente hay pueblos en los que se tragan a los viajeros para ponerlos a currar. Alla, jai jou juaj juaj joi joy sa sa sa sa saba sabadu desarroyaria plenamente ese espiritu lacayo hacia el extranjero


----------



## El Ariki Mau (5 Mar 2018)

Es lo de siempre, hay que tener relaciones sanas con otros países, como puede ser Rusia siempre primando el Interés Patrio. Pero determinados postulados de cierta gente parecen ir mas por los derroteros de una grande y libre Rusia, son muy güenos y no hacen nada. Lo mismo me vale para USA. Me se entiende?




Bernaldo dijo:


> no sabía eso, lo que sí sabía es que hay peonadas de húngaros trabajando en Austria y Alemania a precios de entre 6 euros la hora, así que imagínate el percal de los países que estos personajes nos ponen como salvaguarda de Europa.


----------



## 88Levantine88 (29 Mar 2018)

Los nórdicos la tienen chiquita


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Mar 2018)

está escrito por un ñordicuck 100% convencido



Dietrich Eckart dijo:


> Fecha 22/04/2009:


----------



## Gorguera (30 Mar 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> está escrito por un ñordicuck 100% convencido



Un panchito jajajaja por lo general están bastante acomplejados.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (30 Mar 2018)

de donde no es el ñordiduck es de nordilandia, el conceto abarca pues el resto de territorios.



Gorguera dijo:


> Un panchito jajajaja por lo general están bastante acomplejados.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2018)

los ñordicucks salen nuevamente de sus madrigueras para glorificar la sangre germana, como aquella esencia que proporciona la via salvifica de las naciones. Les llamamos ñordicucks y tarados xenofilos con razon.

Jojojo atencion ala declaración:



GuidoVonCretino dijo:


> Va a ser que no tío. Siento que te joda, pero la sangre germana y celta forma parte del pueblo español (y en bastante proporción).
> 
> No es xenofilia ni mucho menos. Xenofilia sería exaltar un sustrato que no nos perteneciera (el panchito como vosotros). .



Esta tacitamente asumiendo la superioridad de los germanos, dado que ellos son los que cuentan con mayores gotas de sangre exhaltable. :XX:

Tanto tarado y nosotros sin gulag


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Abr 2018)

Están muy mal, pero que muy mal, estos chavalitos...



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> los ñordicucks salen nuevamente de sus madrigueras para glorificar la sangre germana, como aquella esencia que proporciona la via salvifica de las naciones. Les llamamos ñordicucks y tarados xenofilos con razon.
> 
> Jojojo atencion ala declaración:
> 
> ...


----------



## GuidoVonList (15 Abr 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> los ñordicucks salen nuevamente de sus madrigueras para glorificar la sangre germana, como aquella esencia que proporciona la via salvifica de las naciones. Les llamamos ñordicucks y tarados xenofilos con razon.
> 
> Jojojo atencion ala declaración:
> 
> ...



Tengo que hacer mención a esa porque parece que es la que más tirria os mete...:XX: Será por lo de panchito.

Y oye...que su aporte es importante, que queréis que os diga. Es la que hizo grande al catolicismo JAJAJAJA


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2018)

En general exhaltar la sangre germana le daria tirria a cualquiera que no tubiera sangre 100% germana. Y en cuanto a naciones, supone una ofensa a España frente a Alemania. Por eso soys unos tarados ñordicucks. Ademas tu insistencia en tacharme de panchito me sugiere que no debes de andar muy bien de pureza racial , ya sabes se pretenden ofender con aquello que se sabe ofensivo ienso:



GuidoVonList dijo:


> Tengo que hacer mención a esa porque parece que es la que más tirria os mete...:XX: Será por lo de panchito.


----------



## GuidoVonList (15 Abr 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En general exhaltar la sangre germana le daria tirria a cualquiera que no tubiera sangre 100% germana. Y en cuanto a naciones, supone una ofensa a España frente a Alemania. Por eso soys unos tarados ñordicucks. Ademas tu insistencia en tacharme de panchito me sugiere que no debes de andar muy bien de pureza racial , ya sabes se pretenden ofender con aquello que se sabe ofensivo ienso:



Que tendrá que ver la sangre de los visigodos con la de la república alemana de hoy pedazo de subnormal? 

Exalto todas las sangres estúpido. Que tu seas un truño racial de color de las heces no hará que cambies el pasado. Y las exaltamos porque son nuestras y nos salen de los cojones viriles que a vosotros os falta.

Si los antiguos cristianos te daban mil vueltas incluso en testosterona no es culpa nuestra. Mira en internet ejercicios y dietas para subir la testosterona y hacerte un hombre.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2018)

Eres tu el que ha llamado a esa sangre como sangre Germana :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX: 
Has empleado un termino GEOGRAFICO y no tribal para exaltar UNA sangre dado. 
Jojjojo, exaltas una sangre de la que hay mas en otros paises porque eres cuck de manual. :vomito:



GuidoVonList dijo:


> Que tendrá que ver la sangre de los visigodos con la de la república alemana de hoy pedazo de subnormal?
> 
> Exalto todas las sangres estúpido. Que tu seas un truño racial de color de las heces no hará que cambies el pasado. Y las exaltamos porque son nuestras y nos salen de los cojones viriles que a vosotros os falta.
> 
> Si los antiguos cristianos te daban mil vueltas incluso en testosterona no es culpa nuestra. Mira en internet ejercicios y dietas para subir la testosterona y hacerte un hombre.


----------



## GuidoVonList (15 Abr 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Eres tu el que ha llamado a esa sangre como sangre Germana :XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:
> Has empleado un termino GEOGRAFICO y no tribal para exaltar UNA sangre dado.
> Jojjojo, exaltas una sangre de la que hay mas en otros paises porque eres cuck de manual. :vomito:



No se para que tanto icono de risas...supongo para creerte que no acabas de decir una subnormalidad a la altura de tu nivel.

Germano es como se llamaba étnicamente a una serie de pueblos que se asentaron a lo largo de toda Europa. Pero a ti sacarte de los Thule-tecas te viene grande. (Llámalos godos si te place más...)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2018)

Ahora ser un ñordicuck que adora a otras composiciones raciales que se encuentran mas "puras" en otras naciones no es tener un billete directo al gulag, es tener cojones y testosterona.
Tronchante es poco.

---------- Post added 15-abr-2018 at 18:38 ----------

Y no seran TRIBUS HISPANAS subnormal dado que se asentaron en España. No no, son germanas, deben tener el lustre de lo nordico, sino no vale.



GuidoVonList dijo:


> No se para que tanto icono de risas...supongo para creerte que no acabas de decir una subnormalidad a la altura de tu nivel.
> 
> Germano es como se llamaba étnicamente a una serie de pueblos que se asentaron a lo largo de toda Europa. Pero a ti sacarte de los Thule-tecas te viene grande.


----------



## GuidoVonList (15 Abr 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ahora ser un ñordicuck que adora a otras composiciones raciales que se encuentran mas "puras" en otras naciones no es tener un billete directo al gulag, es tener cojones y testosterona.
> Tronchante es poco.



Te falta comprensión lectora. Será de tener un castellano defectuoso de por allá. Exalto la composición del pueblo español, que a diferencia de otros pueblos europeos, es más variada.

Qué podemos hacer Ariki? cambiamos la historia y borramos los reinos Suevos, Visigodos y a los vándalos y alanos de nuestra historia? Ya de paso, que más te apetece borrar?

Y si borramos toda la historia anterior a Jesucristo?


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Abr 2018)

tiene su gracia ver al calzonazos reconocido de guido hablar de lo que se concluye que anda escaso... testosterona.


----------



## GuidoVonList (15 Abr 2018)

Bernaldo dijo:


> tiene su gracia ver al calzonazos reconocido de guido hablar de lo que se concluye que anda escaso... testosterona.



Pues me hice un análisis cuando tenía 24 años y la tenía rozando el baremo superior :XX:

Es lo bueno que tiene ser de los vuestros, que no hace falta lidiar con mujeres. Se le levanta las "faldas" al monaguillo y ale...para adelante. :XX:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2018)

El retraso es monumental.
1º Exaltación de las tribus germanicas, la sangre germana es mejor a la que habia en la Hispania PreVisigotica. Sino pues no exaltarian la sangre germana, exaltarian TODAS incluyendo la IBERA.
2º Por lo que la sangre germana es la exaltada, se sigue que aquellas naciones que mas la tienen estan exaltados con respecto a los que tienen menos.

Y nosotros sin gulag


----------



## GuidoVonList (15 Abr 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El retraso es monumental.
> 1º Exaltación de las tribus germanicas, la sangre germana es mejor a la que habia en la Hispania PreVisigotica. Sino pues no exaltarian la sangre germana, exaltarian TODAS incluyendo la IBERA.
> 2º Por lo que la sangre germana es la exaltada, se sigue que aquellas naciones que mas la tienen estan exaltados con respecto a los que tienen menos.
> 
> Y nosotros sin gulag



Ya lo he hecho en el otro hilo y en este...y en tantos...¿Cuántas veces necesitáis que lo escriba? :XX:


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2018)

aggh sujetarme que me vengo arriba de segregar hormona ñordicuckerona


----------



## GuidoVonList (15 Abr 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> aggh sujetarme que me vengo arriba de segregar hormona ñordicuckerona



dijeron los betazos que maman pies sucios de negros y moros anticristianos :XX:


----------



## Gerión (15 Abr 2018)

Aquí hay varios caminos que no llevan a ninguna parte:

-La idea germanista de adorar sangre germana en exclusiva o de forma prioritaria nos lleva a odiar lo que somos, que es más bien un mucho de celta (y de los preceltas, que se habla poco de ellos) y un poco de íbero, romano, y un pelín de moro.

-De ahí pasar a la idea nativista de celtíberos como algo prioritario y único nos lleva a acabar en pelotas en cuevas adorando a dragones y duendes de las sierras peninsulares, es una posible degeneración del movimiento indigenista, volver a los arévacos y vetones.

-Tampoco es cuestión de abrazar en masa la idea de raza cósmica, mezcolanza multilatina de mil sangres de la Modernidad.

Las tres anteriores, pangermanismo, celtiberismo y latinoamericanismo, son degeneraciones supremacistas, separatistas, de "partes" de un algo mayor que es el cuerpo imperial hispano, que sí, tenía hijos de godos en algún sitio, celtíberos de sangre en otros, e indios y mestizos por otros lados.

Y añado algo más, precisamente la idea de godos gobernando sobre un cuerpo celtíbero es una microrreproducción de lo que fueron los españoles gobernando sobre un cuerpo indoamericano. Si se queda uno fascinado por lo primero, tiene muy fácil llegar a lo segundo, no es tan difícil salir del "lado oscuro".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2018)

jojojo ya he visto que has tenido que modificar tu mensaje en el que unicamente exaltabas la sangre germana que te salio a votepronto como todo tarado ñordicuck, pero recien te llegó el momento de la impostura



GuidoVonList dijo:


> Ya lo he hecho en el otro hilo y en este...y en tantos...¿Cuántas veces necesitáis que lo escriba? :XX:


----------



## Gabriel de Araceli (15 Abr 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En general exhaltar la sangre germana le daria tirria a cualquiera que no tubiera sangre 100% germana. *Y en cuanto a naciones, supone una ofensa a España frente a Alemania*. Por eso soys unos tarados ñordicucks. Ademas tu insistencia en tacharme de panchito me sugiere que no debes de andar muy bien de pureza racial , ya sabes se pretenden ofender con aquello que se sabe ofensivo ienso:



"Hay un momento superior en la especie humana: la España desde 1500 a 1700."

Hipólito Taine. Hippolyte Taine - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Renato (15 Abr 2018)

Gabriel de Araceli dijo:


> "Hay un momento superior en la especie humana: la España desde 1500 a 1700."
> 
> Hipólito Taine. Hippolyte Taine - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Cuidado con las citas apócrifas que las carga el diablo.


----------



## GuidoVonList (15 Abr 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> jojojo ya he visto que has tenido que modificar tu mensaje en el que unicamente exaltabas la sangre germana que te salio a votepronto como todo tarado ñordicuck, pero recien te llegó el momento de la impostura



:::::::: Sabes que no jajaja y puedes ir hasta muuuuuy atrás y ver que siempre hago mención a iberos también.

No está bien mentir para un católico (y digo católico por hacerte un favor).


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Abr 2018)

buen mensaje en su trasfondo aunque con el error goticista, en ningún caso ese pueblo desempeñó el papel español en América, sino que fue un pueblo asimilado, de hecho por su debilidad en el momento de la invasión mora.

su nombre solo reapareció cuando surgió el conflicto o necesidad de legitimización de los diferentes reinos que se fueron conformando y aspirando a reunificar España bajo un mando.



Spoiler






Gerión dijo:


> Aquí hay varios caminos que no llevan a ninguna parte:
> 
> -La idea germanista de adorar sangre germana en exclusiva o de forma prioritaria nos lleva a odiar lo que somos, que es más bien un mucho de celta (y de los preceltas, que se habla poco de ellos) y un poco de íbero, romano, y un pelín de moro.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2018)

El germanismo es pura ideología supremacista anglosajona, que si tiene eco hoy día es debido al rebote dentro de tanto cráneo hueco. Pura subversión contra la moral de la patria mientras que justifica el latrocinio de la angloesfera.



Gerión dijo:


> Aquí hay varios caminos que no llevan a ninguna parte:
> 
> -La idea germanista de adorar sangre germana en exclusiva o de forma prioritaria nos lleva a odiar lo que somos, que es más bien un mucho de celta (y de los preceltas, que se habla poco de ellos) y un poco de íbero, romano, y un pelín de moro.
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 15-abr-2018 at 19:00 ----------

Chico son tus comentarios, a mi no me marees, sino te das por aludido con el termino ñordicuck pues estate en silencio en un rincon.



GuidoVonList dijo:


> :::::::: Sabes que no jajaja y puedes ir hasta muuuuuy atrás y ver que siempre hago mención a iberos también.
> 
> No está bien mentir para un católico (y digo católico por hacerte un favor).


----------



## GuidoVonList (15 Abr 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El germanismo es pura ideología supremacista anglosajona, que si tiene eco hoy día es debido al rebote dentro de tanto cráneo hueco. Pura subversión contra la moral de la patria mientras que justifica el latrocinio de la angloesfera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No soy ñordicuck y aunque lo fuera la verdad es que ni me molesta. Me parece un insulto fuera de contenido que no dice absolutamente nada. Yo lo único que he dicho es que eres un mentiroso y que cada vez dejas más por los suelos tu reputación. Eres tú el mal católico, no yo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2018)

Ñordicuck es un termino muy valido y actual, se dice de aquellos que tienen a la sangre nordica por intrinseco superior al resto de sangres. En este floro hay a patadas, algunos ya luego cambian de idea cuando han sido ridiculizados como tarados xenofilos. 



GuidoVonList dijo:


> No soy ñordicuck y aunque lo fuera la verdad es que ni me molesta. Me parece un insulto fuera de contenido que no dice absolutamente nada. Yo lo único que he dicho es que eres un mentiroso y que cada vez dejas más por los suelos tu reputación. Eres tú el mal católico, no yo.


----------



## Gerión (15 Abr 2018)

Bernaldo dijo:


> buen mensaje en su trasfondo aunque con el error goticista, en ningún caso ese pueblo desempeñó el papel español en América, sino que fue un pueblo asimilado, de hecho por su debilidad en el momento de la invasión mora.
> 
> su nombre solo reapareció cuando surgió el conflicto o necesidad de legitimización de los diferentes reinos que se fueron conformando y aspirando a reunificar España bajo un mando.



Añadir aquí que uno de los que más lucharon contra la idea gótica de España fue Gustavo Bueno, decía que España empieza no en el reino godo sino en el Reino de Asturias, y nace como imperio desde el minuto cero al tener enfrente al infinito islámico. La idea de cubrir ese infinito con otro, pero esta vez cristiano, fundamenta las coordenadas del Imperio español.

Los godos no fueron eso, sino simplemente un pueblo en busca de un hogar y lo acabaron encontrando en el solar peninsular.

Lo infinito contra lo finito.

También decía que los mismos nombres de los reyes ya eran algo diferente tras la constitución de Asturias, algo puramente español. Todo esto está documentado en el Internec para quien guste.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Abr 2018)

calzonazos, la palabra es calzonazos. eso de "cuck" es una mala interpretación clásica de los copio y pego que se importan del mundo anglo.

la palabra es... calzonazos, cabrón o cornudo, en tu caso, por los relatos que nos haces sería el primer término mencionado.



GuidoVonList dijo:


> No soy ñordicuck y aunque lo fuera la verdad es que ni me molesta. Me parece un insulto fuera de contenido que no dice absolutamente nada. Yo lo único que he dicho es que eres un mentiroso y que cada vez dejas más por los suelos tu reputación. Eres tú el mal católico, no yo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2018)

ñordicuck, ñordiman-porrero... diferentes terminos para reflejar una misma realidad tarada xenofilica endofobica


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Abr 2018)

yo coincide con Bueno en eso, de hecho parto de la base de que el creador de la idea-fuerza imperial ha de estar no muy lejos de Beato, en el Monasterio de San Martin de Turieno, él fue quien dio lugar a la llamada de recuperación de España, la cual por sus características... resultó no haber fijado límites geográficos, y así fue que aquella llamada desembocó en un imperio universal, el primero habido en este planeta y, previsiblemente, el único con capacidad de establecerse a nivel terráqueo.



Gerión dijo:


> Añadir aquí que uno de los que más lucharon contra la idea gótica de España fue Gustavo Bueno, decía que España empieza no en el reino godo sino en el Reino de Asturias, y nace como imperio desde el minuto cero al tener enfrente al infinito islámico. La idea de cubrir ese infinito con otro, pero esta vez cristiano, fundamenta las coordenadas del Imperio español.
> 
> Los godos no fueron eso, sino simplemente un pueblo en busca de un hogar y lo acabaron encontrando en el solar peninsular.
> 
> ...


----------



## Renato (15 Abr 2018)

Gerión dijo:


> Añadir aquí que uno de los que más lucharon contra la idea gótica de España fue Gustavo Bueno, decía que España empieza no en el reino godo sino en el Reino de Asturias, y nace como imperio desde el minuto cero al tener enfrente al infinito islámico. La idea de cubrir ese infinito con otro, pero esta vez cristiano, fundamenta las coordenadas del Imperio español.
> 
> Los godos no fueron eso, sino simplemente un pueblo en busca de un hogar y lo acabaron encontrando en el solar peninsular.
> 
> ...



Vamos a ser sinceros. Todas esas pajas mentales que os montáis algunos con imperios metafísicos infinitos universales cobrisos son rescoldos de la mentalidad *musulmana*. Los romanos simplemente conquistaban, mantenían la paz social para asegurar el comercio y repatriaban sus inversiones militares en forma de lingotes de oro y otros preciados bienes a la metrópoli.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (15 Abr 2018)

No están las mieles hechas para la boca del ateo



Renato dijo:


> Vamos a ser sinceros. Todas esas pajas mentales que os montáis algunos con imperios metafísicos infinitos universales cobrisos son rescoldos de la mentalidad *musulmana*. Los romanos simplemente conquistaban, mantenían la paz social para asegurar el comercio y repatriaban sus inversiones militares en forma de lingotes de oro y otros preciados bienes a la metrópoli.


----------



## Gerión (15 Abr 2018)

Renato dijo:


> Vamos a ser sinceros. Todas esas pajas mentales que os montáis algunos con imperios metafísicos infinitos universales cobrisos son rescoldos de la mentalidad *musulmana*. Los romanos simplemente conquistaban, mantenían la paz social para asegurar el comercio y repatriaban sus inversiones militares en forma de lingotes de oro y otros preciados bienes a la metrópoli.



El imperio romano tenía también esa vocación universal, de hecho el concepto de "imperium orbis terrae" o Imperio sobre todas las Tierras del Orbe es puramente romano.

Más adelante, los francos y los germanos dejaron este concepto muerto de risa y semiabandonado, y fue España la que lo puso en práctica con la extensión de la Cristiandad a los cuatro rincones del mundo.

Aún así, hubo muchos imperios romanos, el de España recoge la idea del Imperio cristiano de Constantino.


----------



## Renato (15 Abr 2018)

Gerión dijo:


> El imperio romano tenía también esa vocación universal, de hecho el concepto de "imperium orbis terrae" o Imperio sobre todas las Tierras del Orbe es puramente romano.



Vale, entonces también tenía vocación universal el destino manifiesto usano. Se sentían con derecho de pernada sobre el Nuevo Mundo igual que los romanos sobre el Mare Nostrum.


> Más adelante, los francos y los germanos dejaron este concepto muerto de risa y semiabandonado, y fue España la que lo puso en práctica con la extensión de la Cristiandad a los cuatro rincones del mundo.



Falso, Carlomagno, del que se sospecha fue franco , intentó reunificar la cristiandad europea bajo su autoridad terrenal y espiritual del papa. De no ser por la oposición que encontró principalmente en España lo habría logrado. España, adaptando los resultados a la época en concreto, no ha aportado a la cristiandad más que los francos en su tiempo u otras potencias como Portugal. El legado de Portugal es parejo al de España a pesar de que nunca ocultaron que su interés era unicamente comerciar con esclavos y lucrarse, es decir, una versión de los anglos pero en gitana cutre.



> Aún así, hubo muchos imperios romanos, el de España recoge la idea del Imperio cristiano de Constantino.



El imperio español bebe de muchas fuentes, incluido el califato. El catolicismo español es un catolicismo muy sui generis contaminado por 7 siglos de presencia musulmana. Es absurdo sostener que los musulmanes desaparecieron sin más sin dejar determinado "mindset".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2018)

El cretino apareció para esparcir ese serrín de escasa calidad propia del tercermundo. Justamente existen muchos más paralelismos entre protestantes y musulmanes que entre estos y católicos, empezando por la sola escritura, pasando por la furibunda iconoclastia, y por la confusión de la autoridad civil y religiosa. E incluso tenemos en la sanguinaria depravación calvinista un paralelismo claro del espiritu cruel y homicida del mahometanismo.

---------- Post added 16-abr-2018 at 22:39 ----------

jojojo quintacolumna pura:
La religion de España esta contaminada y es inferior a la de los extranjeros protestantes que tienen una mentalidad superior. Apestado lacayo.


----------



## Gerión (16 Abr 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Justamente existen muchos más paralelismos entre protestantes y musulmanes que entre estos y católicos, empezando por la sola escritura, pasando por la furibunda iconoclastia, y por la confusión de la autoridad civil y religiosa. E incluso tenemos en la sanguinaria depravación calvinista un paralelismo claro del espiritu cruel y homicida del mahometanismo.



Efectivamente, los "bárbaros del Sur" (del desierto) se llevan bien con los "bárbaros del Norte" (de los pantanos y bosques del Norte). Esa falta de Realidad (para ellos todo es idealidad, sin nada digno en la carne, o si se valora la carne se hace como idea pura, sin tener en cuenta su complejidad), es herencia quizá de una juventud o inmadurez de la ideología.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (16 Abr 2018)

Bastantes taras psicológicas individuales tienen los ñordicucks para que ademas se pongan a absorber taras extranjeras. 




Gerión dijo:


> Efectivamente, los "bárbaros del Sur" (del desierto) se llevan bien con los "bárbaros del Norte" (de los pantanos y bosques del Norte). Esa falta de Realidad (para ellos todo es idealidad, sin nada digno en la carne, o si se valora la carne se hace como idea pura, sin tener en cuenta su complejidad), es herencia quizá de una juventud o inmadurez de la ideología.





---------- Post added 17-abr-2018 at 00:02 ----------

De todos modos si nos ponemos en arquetipificar a los nordicos en esa clave piscoanalitica de principios de siglo, son un pueblo muy materialista, como todos los pueblos piratas. En esto quizas no se concuerde con las tesis de Bueno, usted dira. Al punto de que unicamente pueden proyectarse fuera de ese materialismo con pusilanimidad e infantilismo, mera pose, vease a kant. Solo ven en la Biblia una cadena de mandatos, tinta muerta. No dan misticos. No son capaces de alcanzar una trascendencia adulta capaz de enebrar una civilizacion. Fabrican mera hipocresia con fines depredatorios. 

Lo ironico es que en su imarginario han pretendido hacer "nordico" sinonimo de "solar" o celeste, cuando es un pueblo ctonico de pe a pa. Por eso tienes a todos esos neopaganos adoradores del barro reivindicando en ella la vuelta a la verdadera esencia perdida.

Pero vamos el psicoanalisis es filfa men.


----------



## GuidoVonList (17 Abr 2018)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ñordicuck, ñordiman-porrero... diferentes terminos para reflejar una misma realidad tarada xenofilica endofobica



Yo amo lo que confoma el pueblo español. Tu lo odias. No hace falta entender mucho para darse cuenta de que eres tu el que odias a los españoles. No puedes “crear” una España a tu semejanza y gusto. Es la que es.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (17 Abr 2018)

No se puede ser mas tonto. A los ñordicucks se os va a acaba la mamela al quedar patente vuestra patética efigie xenofila de tarados aduladores del nórdico y para colmo de vuestro males Harald no paga traidores. 



GuidoVonList dijo:


> Yo amo lo que confoma el pueblo español. Tu lo odias. No hace falta entender mucho para darse cuenta de que eres tu el que odias a los españoles. No puedes “crear” una España a tu semejanza y gusto. Es la que es.


----------



## ueee3 (14 Abr 2022)

Bueno las diferentes dietas sí podrían tener cierta base genética... los nórdicos están algo más adaptados a la leche y a la carne, y los mediterráneos, a los cereales. Por ello, y yendo a casos extremos, me aventuro a afirmar que los mediterráneos tienen mayor intolerancia a la lactosa, y los nórdicos, al gluten.

Más sobre el tema:




__





Escuchad, comegranos españoles: "No debemos alejarnos de la dieta mediterránea, nuestro genoma está


Una prestigiosa científica recibe el Rei Jaume I por su contribución en el desarrollo de la nutrigenómica, y hace esas declaraciones: Dolores Corella: "No debemos alejarnos de la dieta mediterránea, nuestro genoma está adaptado a ella" Dolores Corella: "No debemos alejarnos de la dieta...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ueee3 (16 Abr 2022)

Creo que habría que volver a esa dieta...


----------



## Can Pistraus (16 Abr 2022)

en españa hay muchos quintacolumnistas nordicistas


----------

